# China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) | Updates & Discussions



## Kompromat

*China and Pakistan to step up cooperation on building oil pipelines, rail links *

*Beijing: China and Pakistan are expected to step up their efforts to build oil pipelines and railroads linking the two countries following, a Chinese think-tank said on Thursday.*

"Both nations are expected to step up their cooperation on building the oil pipeline and railroads linking the two countries,&[HASHTAG]#8221[/HASHTAG]; Wang Dehua, of the Shanghai Institute for International Strategic Studies said on Chinese Premier Li Keqiang's visit to Pakistan.

Besides consolidating political ties, a major objective for Li's visit was to seek closer economic and trade cooperation, he said.In an interview with Pakistani media, Li had said, *&[HASHTAG]#8220[/HASHTAG];There is still great potential for the relationship, suggesting both sides focus more on carrying out prioritized energy development and power generation, and the building of a China-Pakistan economic corridor."*

*The shape of a China-Pakistan energy corridor has been given a boost since a Chinese company took over operation of Pakistan's Gwadar port in February. "Closer cooperation with Pakistan would also improve the opening up and economic development of western China, in terms of linking to the Indian Ocean," Wang said.*

Wang Xu, a researcher in South Asian studies at Peking University, said the Pakistani manufacturing sector will be greatly boosted and updated if China can transfer some of its factories to its neighbour.


China and Pakistan to step up cooperation on building oil pipelines, rail links

@yzd Khaifa @Mosamania

I guess, your crude will be offloaded on Gwadar in the near future,instead of being shipped to Shanghai.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Argus Panoptes

These proposed links are good in theory, but will fail miserably in practice even if somehow they are realized, and even for that the chances are slim to none.


----------



## Kompromat

Argus Panoptes said:


> These proposed links are good in theory, but will fail miserably in practice even if somehow they are realized, and even for that the chances are slim to none.



Chinese don't talk business without a reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Aeronaut said:


> Chinese don't talk business without a reason.



Yes, but please note that the source of that planted story is ambiguous, and therefore doubtful.

I have solid technical, financial and logistical reasons on my side for saying what I have said above.


----------



## PakPrinciples

> These proposed links are good in theory, but will fail miserably in practice



Why would the links fail?

Pipelines are by far the cheapest method to transport oil/gas and no other method compares.

Rail is actually cheaper to transport goods than via sea as per a 2002 US Department of Transportation report. I want to post the link but for some reason the site is having problems with it so if anyone wants it I'll be more than happy to PM it.

Basically it stated that the cost to ship per ton mile via rail was $0.03 vs. $0.10 for water

If anything these projects will be very successful.

However, Pakistan and China will probably need to control the flow of people back/forth across the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

So the total route from gwadar to Kashgar is 3217km vis a vis 18000km through sea

It takes close to 2 months per trip between china and Gulf

While at max if the rail link is made it will take few days.if road route than almost 1 week
if pipeline than 1-2days

Hence Gwadar in return will offer China

*Cheaper Route
*6-7 times shorter route
*will reach china within 1 week be it rail or road vis a vis 2 months through sea


It will offer Pakistan

*Development of Balochistan and specially Gwadar
*Possible naval base of PLAN beyond 2020.hence more secure coastline of Pakistan
*Economic Boom to Pakistan

Tajikistan and central Asia

*Tajikistan already has completed construction on there side of road
*Has also expressed willingness to join the Gwadar-kashgar railway line.
*More central asian countries can get access to Gwadar against through Tajikistan

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Argus Panoptes

farhan_9909 said:


> So the total route from gwadar to Kashgar is 3217km vis a vis 18000km through sea
> 
> It takes close to 2 months per trip between china and Gulf
> 
> While at max if the rail link is made it will take few days.if road route than almost 1 week
> if pipeline than 1-2days
> 
> Hence Gwadar in return will offer China
> 
> *Cheaper Route
> *6-7 times shorter route
> *will reach china within 1 week be it rail or road vis a vis 2 months through sea
> 
> 
> It will offer Pakistan
> 
> *Development of Balochistan and specially Gwadar
> *Possible naval base of PLAN beyond 2020.hence more secure coastline of Pakistan
> *Economic Boom to Pakistan
> 
> Tajikistan and central Asia
> 
> *Tajikistan already has completed construction on there side of road
> *Has also expressed willingness to join the Gwadar-kashgar railway line.
> *More central asian countries can get access to Gwadar against through Tajikistan



But please keep in mind that from Lanzhou to Kashgar is about 3100 km, given that Lanzhou eastward is very well connected already.

These rail and road links are important for us, but nowhere near the strategic importance for China that is being portrayed. And the oil pipeline across the Karakorums is a pipedream.


----------



## ThePublicMenace

this projects of rail and road were signed during premiers visit i believe.When he was talking about making pak an economic corridor.The chinese premier emphasized on early and wuick completion of these projects.


----------



## Kompromat

*Pakistan, China sign MoU, Senate body told *​
Staff Report


*ISLAMABAD: The Senates Standing Committee on Finance was informed on Wednesday that Pakistan and China have signed a Pak-China Economic Corridor for linkage of both countries through road and rail. *

Pak-China Economic Corridor: Memorandum of Understanding between the two countries has been signed during Chinese prime ministers recent visit to Pakistan, whereby Planning Commissions of both countries have agreed to undertake improved linkages and arrangement of financing for these projects, Planning Commission secretary informed the committee.

The secretary was responding to a question raised by Senator Talha Mehmood who was of the view that China is developing its industrial infrastructure rapidly in Kashgar and it is estimated that there would be $20 billion economic activity through Pakistan land route between China via Pakistan to the rest of the world. If, Pakistan intends to benefit from this huge economic activity, Pakistans economic managers should immediately complete the infrastructure for strong linkage through rail and road with China.

The secretary informed that road construction from Burhan to Khunjrab Pass is under implementation for linkage with China, and Asian Development Bank (ADB) is financing the project. ADB mission is arriving in Pakistan by the end of this month to review the progress on the project. He mentioned that ADB has placed a condition of payment of land acquisition to only real owners, however, the government has decided to pay compensation to all who are occupying the land at present. Pakistan would request the ADB mission to relax the condition relating to compensation so as to complete the land acquisition process in Punjab and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa where some 44 villages have to be acquired to this road project. Conclusive talks with ADB mission would be held in this regard by the end of this month.

National Highway Authority (NHA) chairman informed the meeting about the progress on Attabad Lake Project. He informed that experts from United States, China and Japan have proposed solutions for development of infrastructure at Attabad Lake. They have proposed for construction of two tunnels and construction of four-kilometre road for restoration of road linkage with China. Under one proposal if the water level in Attabad Lake is reduced by 20 metres and tunnels are constructed this would cost Rs 51 billion and in case the water level is reduced by 30 metres and tunnels are constructed then the project cost would come down to Rs 25 billion. FWO is implementing the project to bring water level down and water level had came down but the with the recent rains, it has again increased by 29 metres in the lake, it is hoped that water level will be brought down by 30 metres by the end of December 2013. It was informed that on January 2012, with the major land slide Attabad Lake came into being with water level at 200 metres in it.

Pak-India trade: Senator Muzafar Hussain Qureshi raised the issue of influx of Indian commodities into Pakistani markets and their negative impact on Pakistans farming community. He was of the opinion that there is a huge difference between input cost of farming community in Pakistan and India. Due to lower input cost in India they are exporting their commodities in Pakistan and Pakistans farming community is facing difficult times due to these agriculture imports from India.

The senator proposed to impose additional taxes and duties on the imports of agriculture commodities from India so as to make Pakistani agriculture products compatible in terms of price with Indian agriculture products. Senator Ilyas Bilour was of the opinion that although the input cost in India is low but the prices of agriculture products being imported from India are also low as compared with Pakistani products.

Senator Haji Adeel supported giving Most Favoured Nation Status to India but linked it with appropriate protection with local agriculture and industry. Senator Sughra Imam was of the opinion that there should be a national policy for the agriculturists in Pakistan. The committee decided to refer this issue for a decision to standing committees of foreign affairs and commerce.

Parliamentary committee: Senator Humayun Khan Mandokhel proposed to the committee to set up parliamentary committee for the oversight of the appointment of CEOs and MDs in the State Owned Enterprises. The committee agreed for recommending setting up of the committee for the purpose.


Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Updated...............


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Aeronaut said:


> ...................
> Pak-China Economic Corridor: Memorandum of Understanding between the two countries has been signed during Chinese prime minister&#8217;s recent visit to Pakistan, whereby *Planning Commissions of both countries have agreed to undertake improved linkages and arrangement of financing for these projects*, Planning Commission secretary informed the committee.
> 
> The secretary was responding to a question raised by Senator Talha Mehmood who was of the view that China is developing its industrial infrastructure rapidly in Kashgar and it is estimated that there would be $20 billion economic activity through Pakistan land route between China via Pakistan to the rest of the world. *If, Pakistan intends to benefit from this huge economic activity, Pakistan&#8217;s economic managers should immediately complete the infrastructure for strong linkage through rail and road with China.*
> 
> .......................



It is important to note that the MoUs are only for planning and feasibility studies with no concrete financing sources, and I quote: "If, *Pakistan *intends to benefit from this huge economic activity, *Pakistan&#8217;s economic managers should immediately complete the infrastructure* for strong linkage through rail and road with China" places the onus entirely on us, not China.


----------



## Edevelop

ISLAMABAD - Prime Minister (PM) Nawaz Sharif on Friday stressed establishing state of the art railway tracks and expressway to connect China with Pakistan through Khunjrab, Gwadar and Karachi, which he said, will usher in a new era of economic prosperity for both countries and the entire region.&#8220;Projects to benefit maximum number of population of the region will be pursued that will enhance economic activities, provide jobs and change the destiny of millions,&#8221; observed Sharif in a meeting held at the PM&#8217;s office.

Minister for Planning and Development Ahsan Iqbal briefed the meeting on projects that were underway and areas for future projects with the Chinese government, including railway network, energy sector and road networks. The PM said he had held in-depth discussions on the proposed projects with the Chinese premier, during his recent visit to Pakistan and was happy to note that the Chinese government was equally interested in the project.

&#8220;We want concrete projects and tangible results to benefit the people of Pakistan and China,&#8221; added the premier.He further said the project was in the greater interest of China as it will reduce distance inside the Chinese territory thus resulting in reduction of cost of transportation and giving access to Chinese trade with India, central Asia and the whole region. Sharif highlighted that the future belonged to this region due to its huge potential, thick population and massive business opportunities

He directed the Ministry of Railways to submit solid proposals for building new railway tracks to facilitate fast moving trains for passenger and cargo services, before a delegation leaves for China in a couple of days. He, however, asked for &#8220;out of the box&#8221; thinking and doable projects to be identified that could benefit maximum number of people.

The PM proposed to work on Havelian-Ratodero-Gwadar-Karachi-Quetta and Havelian-Islamabad-Lahore railway track and expressways that would substantially enhance trade activities and open this region to China and the world.

He also directed the planning and development division for identification of economic zones alongside the proposed railway and expressway.The PM underlined the importance of special economic zones and converting Gwadar into an international city and economic hub to bring prosperity for the people of Balochistan and the country.

He said missing links in existing roads and railway tracks must be built but the need of the day is to establish new linkages to connect China with Pakistan and give access for Chinese trade to India, central Asia etc.Minister for Information Broadcasting and National Heritage Pervaiz Rashid, Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafiq, secretaries for railways, communication, EAD, CDA chairman and other senior officials were also present in the briefing.​.

Pak-China road, rail link to change region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*New government&#8217;s first delegation to China to depart soon*

* ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has decided to send his government&#8217;s first delegation to China, signalling an increased emphasis on a regional approach for tackling national issues*.

The delegation will be led by the Minister for Planning and Development, Ahsan Iqbal, and will comprise the PM&#8217;s adviser on foreign affairs and officials from various economic ministries.

Both sides are expected to hold discussions on areas of mutual cooperation, especially in the fields of economics and regional security, the two biggest problems faced by Pakistan, officials said.

While talking to The Express Tribune, Iqbal said the purpose of the visit was to hold preliminary discussions and come up with a framework for cooperation that serves the interests of both nations. He said the delegation will visit China on the invitation of China&#8217;s National Development and Reforms Commission (NDRC), and will exchange proposals for initiating projects.

*Officials said both sides will exchange ideas, which will later be converted into projects when PM Sharif visits China sometime in the near future. However, the PM&#8217;s visit dates have not yet been finalised.*

The delegation&#8217;s visit is a follow-up to the discussions that took place between PM Sharif and Chinese Premier Li Keqiang during the latter&#8217;s visit to Pakistan last month, when both sides agreed to establish a regional trade corridor.

*China is keen to now sign agreements rather than mere Memorandums of Understanding (MoU), as Islamabad is perceived as too slow to work on agreed common goals, officials said.*

During the Chinese premier&#8217;s visit, both sides had signed a MoU to conduct a feasibility study and come up with a concrete plan for connecting both countries through rail and road links.

PM Sharif, in his maiden speech, had said that Islamabad and Beijing keenly desire to implement the Gwadar-Khunjerab-Kashgar rail and road network, which is aimed at connecting Gwadar with China and making the former a free port.

During discussions, both leaders had also agreed to constitute a task force to pursue the common agenda and implement it within the next five years. It is expected that Pakistan&#8217;s Planning Commission and China&#8217;s NDRC will host the task force.

The successful implementation of the Gwadar-Khunjerab-Kashgar rail network will help China secure oil supplies and commercial routes on the Indian Ocean, furthering its plans to secure yet another strategic energy and trade corridor in the region.

Pakistan is hoping to benefit from China, which is now the world&#8217;s second-largest economy and is poised to take over the top slot from the US by 2020. The plan is to create a trade corridor that largely hinges on China&#8217;s willingness to give a mix of grants and concessionary loans to construct the infrastructure, officials added.

The inclusion of PM&#8217;s Adviser on Foreign Affairs Tariq Fatemi in the delegation points to the fact that Pakistan may also approach China for the resolution of outstanding issues in the wake of the US withdrawal from the region.

New government


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Both the stories above are typical planted B.S. with no real substance.

The following para is illustrative:

"Pakistan is hoping to benefit from China, which is now the world&#8217;s second-largest economy and is poised to take over the top slot from the US by 2020. The plan is to create a trade corridor that largely hinges on China&#8217;s willingness to give a mix of grants and concessionary loans to construct the infrastructure, officials added."

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/econom...rridor-updates-discussions.html#ixzz2WwsMbJay

Translation: "We will start our begging from China to get anything built. Let's hope and pray they agree."


----------



## Menace2Society

This project is realistic and will happen I have no doubts.

Work will begin at some point this year. It will probably take 5-7 years to get it fully functional.

This corridor is strategically important for China as it is linked with their future growth so they have a vested interest.

The economic benefits of this will be huge for the local populations where the road and rail are going through. Will allow them to have jobs and acquire new skills they can put to use after work is complete. Gwadar will rise into a Singapore/Valencia style hub of trade and commerce. It will develop into a beautiful seaside city with great views, beaches and resorts. The economic impact on Pakistan as a whole will be huge, more liquidity, jobs, taxes, more skilled workforce. Prosperity to the remote areas, a new middle class will start emerging. As people become content in life there will be no need to fight anymore so there will be peace. This will snowball into further investment from other countries and before you know it there are other huge projects being started all around the country creating even more jobs. With a constant stream of investment the snowball can become as big as we want it to become.

This will happen 10-15 years from after this project is complete. 

By 2030-2035 Pakistan will look like this so patience, we are nearly there.


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

Hope double win!!


----------



## Gentelman

Argus Panoptes said:


> These proposed links are good in theory, but will fail miserably in practice even if somehow they are realized, and even for that the chances are slim to none.



well thats what you argued once with me in Gawadar news sec. when i said about rail and road network
Nawaz on his first day talked about that rail & role network and the establishment is really serious on that matter neglecting the practability and applicatibility of that plan soo lets chk out if that plan can work but this plan is going to start for sure


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Gentelman said:


> well thats what you argued once with me in Gawadar news sec. when i said about rail and road network&#8230;&#8230;
> Nawaz on his first day talked about that rail & role network and the establishment is really serious on that matter neglecting the practability and applicatibility of that plan soo lets chk out if that plan can work but *this plan is going to start for sure*&#8230;&#8230;




Hahaa, yes, as sure to start like the plans for IP pipeline, Thar Coal Gasification, etc. etc. etc.

So far, who is correct for all of them? Reality wins over hot air from a politician's mouth.


----------



## Ayush

[/URL][/IMG]




Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Friday told his Chinese counterpart Li Keqiang their countries' relationship was &#8220;sweeter than honey&#8221;, during a visit to Beijing with economic ties at the top of the agenda.

Pakistan and China are close diplomatic and military allies and Nawaz, who is on his first foreign trip since his May election, is looking to secure infrastructure projects to tackle a chronic energy crisis and economic malaise in his country.

At the Great Hall of the People in the Chinese capital, Nawaz said his welcome "reminds me of the saying, our friendship is higher than the Himalayas and deeper than the deepest sea in the world, and sweeter than honey". 

Li told him: "I greatly appreciate your great warmth and deep affection for the people of China."

The Chinese premier was the first foreign leader to visit Pakistan after Nawaz&#8217;s victory at the polls.

Beijing has been involved with the upgrade of the Karakoram Highway as part of a proposed economic corridor between the two countries.

Earlier this year China took control of Pakistan&#8217;s Gwadar port, giving it access to the Arabian Sea and Strait of Hormuz, a gateway for a third of the world&#8217;s traded oil.

China-Pakistan trade last year reached $12 billion and is targeted to rise to $15 billion in the next two to three years.

On Thursday Nawaz held talks with Chinese President Xi Jinping, amid concerns in his country over weak growth, inflation and power cuts of up to 20 hours a day.

Xi, who referred to Nawaz as an old friend and a good brother, said strengthening strategic cooperation with Islamabad was a priority for China&#8217;s diplomacy, the state-run broadcaster China Central Television reported.

Nawaz said his country welcomed Chinese investment and would work to create a friendly environment for it.

The threat of terrorism is also expected to figure during Nawaz&#8217;s discussions.

China-Pakistan friendship &#8216;sweeter than honey&#8217;: Nawaz &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Diabetes is not far away, Indian generic drug manufacturers can earn by selling Insulin at a cheaper cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayush

thodi honey hamein bhi de do yaar..


----------



## Spring Onion

Skull and Bones said:


> Diabetes is not far away, Indian generic drug manufacturers can earn by selling Insulin at a cheaper cost.



 see China and Pakistan benefit you anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## livingdead

lolz... you two are made for each other.. kisi ki nazar na lag jae..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OrionHunter

> Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Friday told his Chinese counterpart Li Keqiang their countries' relationship was *&#8220;sweeter than honey&#8221;*, during a visit to Beijing with economic ties at the top of the agenda.






How many times do we have to hear the same old script?? *"Sweeter than honey (Blended or monofloral not specified!)....Deeper than the ocean (which ocean is not specified!), stronger than steel (Quality and grade not specified!)....Higher than the mountains" (Which mountain has again not been specified!) *and so on and on and on, ad infinitum.

Nawaz seems to be running out of phrases! Can his script writer pllleeassse etch out something different? This is getting way way too boring! Yawn!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

&#8220;Sweeter than honey&#8221; is in fact a Chinese saying - bimitian(&#27604;&#34588;&#29980;&#65289;&#12290;

Pakistan and China should build the rail line and pipleline connecting the Gawdar Port and Kashi in Xinjiang as early as possible&#12290;

China should also help Pakistan build a couple of metro lines in Karachi and other large cities&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Spring Onion

OrionHunter said:


> How many times do we have to hear the same old script?? *"Sweeter than honey (Blended or monofloral not specified!)....Deeper than the ocean (which ocean is not specified!), stronger than steel (Quality and grade not specified!)....Higher than the mountains" (Which mountain has again not been specified!) *and so on and on and on, ad infinitum.
> 
> Nawaz seems to be running out of phrases! Can his script writer pllleeassse etch out something else? This is getting way way too boring! Yawn!



 why You Indians exhibit rondo behaviour in areas NOT concerning you at all?



cirr said:


> &#8220;Sweeter than honey&#8221; is in fact a Chinese saying - bimitian(&#27604;&#34588;&#29980;&#65289;&#12290;
> 
> Pakistan and China should build the rail line and pipleline connecting the Gawdar Port and Kashi in Xinjiang as early as possible&#12290;
> 
> China should also help Pakistan build a couple of metro lines in Karachi and other large cities&#12290;



All on the cards. 


Gawadar already handed over to China and rest of the projects are in pipeline

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Pakistan Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif in Beijing
Beijing News*
President Xi Jinping pushes for the development of the joint Economic Corridor.
The Frontier Post
&#8220;I have great liking for you and your brother,&#8221; Xi told Sharif.
Daily Times
Sharif called on China to assist in financing new electricity grid, infrastructure projects.
The Nation
Sharif travels on Beijing subway, is "impressed with its functioning".
Dawn
Over the weekend Sharif will attend a China-Pakistan Energy Forum in Shanghai, meet a power company in Guangzhou, before flying home on Monday.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## livingdead

Spring Onion said:


> why You Indians exhibit rondo behaviour in areas NOT concerning you at all?



coz it sounds so .. corny .... but iron friend is the best one...


----------



## cirr

*PM Sharif! Chinese President Xi pledge to deepen their friendship*

*PM makes strong case for investment in energy*

BEIJING (APP): Prime Minister Mian Muhammad Nawaz Sharif Thursday met Chinese President Xi Jinping and both the leaders pledged to carry forward their all weather friendship to new heights.

During their meeting both the leaders have had discussion on bilateral and other issues of concern to their countries.

He said that in fact Premier Li Keqiang when visited Pakistan in China expressed the desire that he should first visit China as a prime minister. Nawaz Sharif said that he has fulfilled the desire of Premier Li as it is an honour for him to visit the friendly country, a source of strength for Pakistan.

Nawaz Sharif told President Xi that Pakistan is faced with numerous challenges and it has an uphill task to pull the economy out from the current economic difficulties.

Prime Minister said that this is a difficult time, yet he is committed and determined to surmount all these challenges.

Nawaz Sharif said that he was fully cognizant of the internal security situation in parts of the country and the government was working out a strategy to improve it.

He pointed out that his country has to address the economic challenges in tandem with internal and regional security issues.

Mian Nawaz Sharif said that failure to address these issues was not an option for him and Pakistan believes that China will stand by its friend and neighbour.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif was warmly welcomed by the Chinese President Xi Jinping who recalled his earlier meeting with him in 2010. President Xi said that he has great and happy memories of that meeting and the issues discussed at that time.

*"I have great liking for you and your brother," said Xi* in lighter tone.

The Chinese President said that "we are proud that you have chosen China for your first overseas visit".

"Pakistan is a great country and we have enormous love and affection for it", he added.

He expressed the hope the visit will prove to be fruitful as a lot of homework had been done by both the countries.

He expressed the hope that tangible outcome will emerge in the coming days. Both sides are expected to commit themselves for implementation of different projects and further bolstering their multifacted cooperation.

PM makes strong case for investment in energy, infrastructure development: Prime Minister Mian Muhammad Nawaz Sharif with firm determination to overcome the energy crisis and push the economy on strong footing, Thursday held detailed meetings with heads and chief executives officers of financial institutions and corporate sector urging them to contribute in addressing Pakistan's energy problems and development of infrastructure projects.

Meeting with the President and Chairman of China's Export-Import (EXIM) bank Li Ruogu, here at the State Guest House, Prime Minister asked Mr. Li to provide funding to the Chinese enterprises working in Pakistan. He said that with the support of EXIM bank, the pace of development in various projects in Pakistan would be completed in fast track.

The Prime Minister said that his government wants to carry out various projects with full speed in cooperation with China. He pointed out that his government was ready to provide sovereign guarantee to the Chinese companies wanted to undertake various developmental projects.

China and Pakistan, the Prime Minister said are important friends and we are grateful to China for their support in various areas of economy.

Mr. Li later talking to media persons said that EXIM bank is already supporting 27 projects in Pakistan and the bank will consider to further expand our assistance in energy, transport and infrastructure projects. He said that EXIM is already funding dollars 6 billion in various projects.

Meeting with Chairman of China Development Bank Hu Huaibang prime minister briefed about his government polices and asked for his support.

Prime Minister asked Mr. Hu to arrange credit line and said that an special fund will be created for the Pak-China Economic corridor. He also assured that a separate fund will also be setup for infrastructure development projects.

He said that his institution will further pumped money in the existing Pakistan China Investment Company for various projects. He assured the prime minister that he will soon send a team to study and work out details on various projects.

The Prime Minister said Pakistan offers tremendous opportunities in coal fire power projects, infrastructure and communications.

In a meeting with President and Vice-Chairman China Investment Corporation Gao Xiqing, Prime Minsiter said that the present government wanted to pull the country out of economic crisis as early as possible.

The Prime minister said that his government wants to implement various projects in energy and infrastructure development in cooperation with China.

In this connection Mian Nawaz Sharif said that there are tremendous prospects for the Chinese in hydro, coal based projects, motor ways and high speed trains.Pakistan, he said can get benefit from our Chinese friends in all these areas.

He informed that the Economic Corridor from Gwadar to Kashgar would greatly benefit not only the people of the Pakistan and China, but it can benefit regional countries.

He said that it will be highly beneficial and convenient for the Chinese to export their goods from Kashgar and central parts of the country to middle east and to Europe through Pakistan.

The Prime Minister said that he had very detailed talks on this project with Chinese Premier Li Keqaing during his visit to Islamabad in May.

"We hope strong Pakistan, China partnership in all these projects", Prime Minister remarked.

The Prime Minister said that "we are willing to work along with you so our partnership gets stronger and stronger.He said that his government is willing Chinese partnership in the construction of Basha dam in country's northern areas.

"We welcome our Chinese partnership in these projects", he added.

The prime minister also invited Chinese supports in Mass Transit project for Karachi and said that the provincial metropolis needed these projects as early as possible.To provide better transport facilities to the masses, the prime minister said that his government also wanted to implement Karachi-Peshawar fast train project.

The prime minister said that this is his dream that would certainly come true.

He said that the management of the Gwadar port had already been handed over to China, the development work in the area will certainly change the destinity of the local population.

Talking to Vice-President President of China Power Investment Corporation Wang Zhiying, Prime Minister said that with the support of your organization, we can address our energy problem.

"A lot can be changed with your coopeation and address our energy problem", said Nawaz Sharif

He in this regard said that we want to develop Thar coal and generate energy to address our power shortage. Prime Minister expressed that hope that with your cooperation we can achieve our objective quickly.

The Prime Minister also invited him for setting up solar energy plants in Pakistan. He said that there are number of Pakistani business men who can implement various energy project in partnership with Chinese companies.

Wang said that his company is already working on two power plants of 600 MW each generating capacity in Thar.

The Prime Minister informed Mr. Wang to use all out efforts to complete these projects soon and said if there any bottleneck, he was facing he can directly contact at Prime Minister's secretariat .

He assured Wang that he will get reply within 24 hours from the PM office.

Minister Ahsan Iqbal informed Mr. Wang that Prime Minister has business like approach and want the task completed soon. He also proposed participation in transfer of oil fired power generating units into coal based projects and also shifting of some coal plants from China to Pakistan to address energy crisis as early as possible.

Speaking with the Chairman Orient Group of Investment Zhang Hongwei said that there is big potential Pakistan has in oil and gas exploration.

"We are happy to support and help Chinese partnership" in various projects of economy, he said

The Chairman Zahng expressed willingness to help Pakistan in construction of pipe line from Pakistan to China immediately and also ready to send a team for partnership in laying down pipeline from Iran to Pakistan.

He said that his company has under taken wind energy project for generating 1000 MW in first phase in Pakistan's Jhampir.

The Chief Minister of Balochistan Dr. Abdul Malik Baloch said that on the directive of Prime Minister, he assured Chinese investors full security in his province. The Chief Ministers of Punjab and Balochistan Mian Mohammad Shabaz Sharif, Minister for Planning and Development Ahsan Iqbal, Advisor to Prime Minister of Foreign Affairs Tariq Fatemi, Ambassador Masood Khalid and Chinese Ambassador in Pakistan Sun Wei Dong and prominent Pakistani businessmen were also present during these meetings.

PM Sharif! Chinese President Xi pledge to deepen their friendship

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KRAIT

Has anyone seen the video where Sharif was saying all this? 

His aide was telling him the famous saying but Sharif said, "......higher than Himalayas, deeper than deepest ocean"  

And the whole time his aide was trying to tell him the right lines.


----------



## xuxu1457

Nawaz took No.6 Metro in Beijing






Welcome to China

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Prime Minister rides Beijing subway system*

July 05, 2013 RECORDER REPORT

Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif on Thursday morning took a ride on Beijing subway system here and enquired about its operation and facilities. The PM before travelling in metro train went to the operation room of the Line-6, where he was briefed about the subway system of the capital city. 

While travelling in the train the PM was briefed about the cost of the project, the number of people benefiting from it and the quality of service available. The Prime Minister was also informed about the subsidy the government was providing to the travelling commuters. He was informed that on average 40,000 people ride in the subway in one hour. 

Talking to newsmen, he said his government was committed to provide low-cost comfortable journey to the masses. "I was impressed with the underground railway system," PM said, adding "we want to have this facility in Pakistan as well." Chief Ministers of Punjab Shahbaz Sharif, Balochistan Dr Abdul Malik Baloch, Minister for Planning and Development Ahsan Iqbal, Advisor to PM on Foreign Affairs Tariq Fatemi, Ambassador Masood Khalid, senior officials from China and Pakistan also travelled in Metro. 

The Beijing's subway length has risen from 114 km in 2007 to 456 km, according to officials. By 2015, the number of subway lines in Beijing will reach 19, with a combined length of 561 km. By 2020, the total subway length is expected to have increased to 1,000 km. Official statistics indicated that China's total urban transit investment has reached 1.23 trillion Yuan, of which 189.6 billion Yuan was used to build 337 km of subway lines in 2012. Another 220 billion Yuan will be used to build 290 km of subway lines in 2013. China CSR and China CNR are country's two biggest train manufacturers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Albatross

cirr said:


> Speaking with the Chairman Orient Group of Investment Zhang Hongwei said that there is big potential Pakistan has in oil and gas exploration.
> 
> "We are happy to support and help Chinese partnership" in various projects of economy, he said
> 
> *The Chairman Zahng expressed willingness to help Pakistan in construction of pipe line from Pakistan to China immediately and also ready to send a team for partnership in laying down pipeline from Iran to Pakistan.*
> 
> He said that his company has under taken wind energy project for generating 1000 MW in first phase in Pakistan's Jhampir.



This pipeline is going to be a backbone for china and pakistan's development and I hope work on this project will start soon .


----------



## OrionHunter

Spring Onion said:


> why You Indians exhibit rondo behaviour in areas NOT concerning you at all?
> All on the cards.
> 
> *Gawadar already handed over to China *and rest of the projects are in pipeline.


And Gilgit/Baltistan handed over too, which will soon become an autonomous region of China like TAR. I heard it's been leased to China for 50 years! 


> China should also help Pakistan build a *couple of metro lines in Karachi and other large cities*&#12290;


Those couple of metro lines would cost upward of $10 billion (The Beijing metro itself costs $17 billion!) Are the Chinese going to finance this? NO! Unless there is something in it for them! Or you guys would need to shell out the dough! Aw shucks! Now that's a tough one!


----------



## A.Rafay

Ayush said:


>


Nawaz: char billion bhiik mangne aaye hain!
Le jinping: chaaarrr! Ye to buhat ziada hai! 

Jokes aside.
Long live Pakistan China friendship!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Albatross

OrionHunter said:


> And Gilgit/Baltistan handed over too, which will soon become an autonomous region of China like TAR. I heard it's been leased to China for 50 years!
> 
> Those couple of metro lines would cost upward of $10 billion (The Beijing metro itself costs $17 billion!) Are the Chinese going to finance this? NO! Unless there is something in it for them! Or you guys would need to shell out the dough! Shucks! Now that's a tough one!



Your pain is understandable but there is a lot of potential , lahore metro is being used by 120000 people per day at the fare on average is 20 rs so it is generating per day around 12000000 and will return its cost in less than a year .
Same goes for underground projects china can built them on BOT basis and can recover their money in 2-3 years easily .And then its gonna be a huge profit for both china and pak and later profit can be divided b/w china and Pak .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Chinese firms ready to invest billions of dollars in Pakistan*

Rana Jawad

Friday, July 05, 2013 

BEIJING: Chinese companies expressed their willingness to invest billions of dollars in Pakistan during meetings with Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif as chairman Orient Group of Investment offered laying the Pak-Iran gas pipeline up to China.

Meanwhile, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif held a meeting with China&#8217;s President Xi Jinping during an official visit to Beijing.Nawaz Sharif said he chose China for his first overseas visit to strengthen and develop the friendly neighbourly ties between the two countries.

&#8220;Pakistan hopes to expand economic exchanges, especially in developing basic infrastructure, and welcomes Chinese businesses to invest there,&#8221; he said.Xi told him China hoped to move ahead with plans for a &#8220;China-Pakistan economic corridor. All-weather strategic cooperation is the precious wealth our two countries share.&#8221;

While interacting with a responsive galaxy of Chinese business and corporate leaders, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif urged them to extend their help and cooperation for power generation and infrastructure development in Pakistan in line with the close strategic partnership between the two countries.

Speaking with the Chairman Orient Group of Investment Zhang Hongwei, the prime minister said that there was big potential in Pakistan in oil and gas exploration. &#8220;We are happy to support and help Chinese partnership in various projects of economy,&#8221; he said.

Chairman Zahng expressed willingness to help Pakistan in construction of pipeline from Pakistan to China immediately and send a team for partnership in laying gas pipeline from Iran to Pakistan.

He said that his company had undertaken wind energy project to generating 1000MW in first phase in Jhampir area in Pakistan.The meeting was the highlight of the prime minister&#8217;s engagements on the first day of his five-day official visit to China.

He told the chief executives from Chinese corporate and financial sectors that overcoming Pakistan&#8217;s energy crisis was top priority of his government along with developing infrastructure in the country to pave the way for more foreign investment and industrial growth.

Prime Minister Sharif had a detailed meeting at the State Guest House here with the chairman of China&#8217;s Export-Import Bank, Li Ruogu, which officials in his delegation termed very productive and encouraging.

Underscoring the depth of Pakistan-China relationship characterised by warmth, mutual respect and convergence of views and interests, the prime minister sought more funding by the leading Chinese bank for the Chinese enterprises already working in Pakistan.

Mr Li, later, while talking to media representatives, said that EXIM bank was already supporting 27 projects in Pakistan to the level of six billion dollars and that the bank would consider further expanding assistance in energy, transport and infrastructure domains.

Nawaz Sharif also held a meeting with Chairman of China Development Bank Hu Huaibang, briefing him in detail about his government&#8217;s economic agenda and the policies it was formulating to put the national economy on an even keel, including measures to give an impetus to investment from friendly countries.

He specifically asked for a credit line from China Development Bank and said a special fund would be created for planned Pak-China economic corridor by linking Gwadar deep seaport being developed by Chinese expertise with Kashghar through road and rail network.

The prime minister said he would soon send a team to China to work out details on various projects.

A senior member of the entourage told &#8216;The News&#8217; that the prime minister did all he could to offset a perception among Chinese financial and investment circles that Pakistan &#8220;is only good for signing MoUs and then sleeping over them.&#8221;

&#8220;Write to me directly on my e-mail,&#8221; Nawaz Sahrif told the Chinese business and financial leaders and &#8220;we will get back to you in 24 hours... And see to it that hiccups are removed within 7 days.&#8221;

A close aide to the prime minister said Pakistan and China had traditionally very strong and defence ties and &#8220;now it is a new effort to create and foster stronger economic and business bonds.&#8221;

Ahsan Iqbal, Minister for Planning and Development, told &#8216;The News&#8217; that the prime ministers of Pakistan and China had strong business management backgrounds and therefore &#8220;we think it is time to convert it into economic thrust that will benefit the region.&#8221;

&#8220;A new promising twist in relations is in the offing &#8211; building strong economic, trade and investment cooperation unlike the past emphasis only on defence collaboration. It surely is a new twist in the old bonds,&#8221; said a Pakistani official.

&#8220;So many projects are being discussed in one trip; this has never happened before. If implemented, the plans prove a game changer and Pakistan and China will both benefit hugely. My focus is boosting economic and business activities through connectivity. China connected to Pakistan and we connected to china,&#8221; the prime minister told media after visiting an underground train.

Giving economic links ascendancy in relations with China is widely seen as a right and fruitful path for Pakistan while China forges ahead as an economic power on the global scene.

In a meeting with President of China Investment Corporation Gao Xiqing, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif laid out details of his economic mission, calling for expanded Chinese partnership in projects in the spheres of energy and infrastructure.

The prime minister said there were tremendous prospects for the Chinese in hydro and coal based power generation project as well as in the area of motorways and high speed trains.

He informed that the economic corridor from Gwadar to Kashgar would greatly benefit not only the people of Pakistan and China but also the regional countries.He said it would be highly beneficial and convenient for the Chinese to export their goods from Kashgar and central parts of the country to Middle East and to Europe through Pakistan.

Nawaz Sharif said that he had held very comprehensive talks on relevant project with Chinese Premier Li Keqaing during his visit to Islamabad in May. &#8220;We wish to see stronger Pakistan-China partnership in all fields and diverse projects.&#8221;

The prime minister said that his government would welcome Chinese partnership in the construction of Bhasha Dam in Pakistan&#8217;s northern areas.The prime minister also invited Chinese support in Mass Transit project for Karachi and said that the provincial metropolis needed this system as early as possible.

To provide better transport facilities to the masses his government also wanted to implement Karachi-Peshawar fast train project, he said and added, &#8220;This is my dream and it can and will come true.&#8221;

Talking to Vice-President of China Power Investment Corporation Wang Zhiying, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif said with the support of his organisation &#8220;we can address our energy problem.&#8221;&#8220;A lot can be changed with your cooperation,&#8221; he told Mr Wang and also referred to the long-standing plan to exploit the vast Thar coal deposits in Sindh and invited the Chinese Investment Corporation to extend a helping hand to realise the objective.

Wang told the prime minister that his company was already working on two power plants of 600MW each generating capacity in Thar. The prime minister, emphasising the need for completion of the projects at the earliest, and asked Mr Wang to directly contact his secretariat for removal of any bottlenecks.

He assured Mr Wang that he would get reply within 24 hours from the PM office.Meanwhile, Balochistan Chief Minster Dr Abdul Malik Baloch said that on the directive of the prime minister, he assured Chinese investors full security in his province.

Punjab Chief Minister Shabaz Sharif, Minister for Planning and Development Ahsan Iqbal, Adviser to Prime Minister on Foreign Affairs Tariq Fatemi, Ambassador Masood Khalid and Chinese Ambassador in Pakistan Sun Wei Dong and prominent Pakistani businessmen were also present during the meetings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.harris



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

anonymus said:


> What next?
> 
> 
> More orgasmic than .........................



dint know apart from crying you Indians also felt orgasims viz a viz Pak-China relations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IceCold

> Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Friday told his Chinese counterpart Li Keqiang their countries' relationship was *sweeter than honey*, during a visit to Beijing with economic ties at the top of the agenda.



I am sick of this constantly nonsensical BS spouted by the Pakistani premiers which have no significant face value.....kabbi its higher then the himalayas, kabbi its sweeter then honey..........actually its nothing, its all interest. Aj hain kal nahi hoon ga unless we have to offer something concrete as well. China will not come to our aid everytime. There was a time when something similar could have said about the Pakistan US relationship back in the 60's and now look how interests changed and so did the relationship. 
Our fat no good leaders need to get this into their thick skulls and need to move beyond this verbal BS to something concrete.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

OrionHunter said:


> And Gilgit/Baltistan handed over too, which will soon become an autonomous region of China like TAR. I heard it's been leased to China for 50 years!
> 
> Those couple of metro lines would cost upward of $10 billion (The Beijing metro itself costs $17 billion!) Are the Chinese going to finance this? NO! Unless there is something in it for them! Or you guys would need to shell out the dough! Aw shucks! Now that's a tough one!



Rubbish.

The Beijing Subway System has close to 20 lines and dwarves anything you have in India by a long&#65292;very long stretch&#12290;

Top Pakistani cities like Karachi can start with one line&#65292; the building of which will cost a lot less than 500 million dollars&#12290;

A major cost element of a Beijing Subway Line is the sky-high land price which i am sure is lower in Karachi&#12290; 

China can provide&#65292;say&#65292;an interest-free loan of 500 million dollars for 20 years and could always waive the loan thereafter for whatever reason&#12290; It would only cost each Chinese 35 cents&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MM_Haider

the nawaz sharif will come back home after selling each asset to china... bloody fool!!!!... in today's world there is nothing like friendship.. it is just economic interests...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*Pakistan, China set sights on Arabian Sea link*

Christopher Bodeen, Associated Press 22 minutes ago 








> BEIJING (AP) -- China and Pakistan set their sights Friday on developing a transport link through rugged mountains and lawless lands, a route they hope will boost economic growth and bring critical oil supplies to power-hungry China much faster.
> 
> A broad agreement for the "economic corridor" was among eight pacts signed following a meeting in Beijing between Chinese Premier Li Keqiang and Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif. The 2,000-kilometer (1,200-mile) transport link was described as a "long-term plan" to connect Kashgar in northwestern China to the Pakistani port of Gwadar, likely by road in the beginning and possibly by rail later.
> 
> Pakistan is hoping to attract greater Chinese investment to revive its moribund economy beset by inefficiency, corruption, political instability and chronic electricity shortages, while expanding two-way trade that exceeded $12 billion for the first time last year.
> 
> For its part, China wants Pakistan to crack down on insurgents from China's Muslim Uighur minority who have taken refuge in Pakistan's northwest alongside al-Qaida-linked extremists. Pakistan says it has killed or extradited several of those militants over the past few years, but acknowledges that some remain at large in the area.
> 
> Another agreement is for a fiber-optic cable to be laid from the Chinese border to the Pakistani city of Rawalpindi which will boost Pakistan's access to international communications networks. China is to provide 85 percent of the financing for the three-year project's $44 million budget, with Pakistan covering the rest.
> 
> Sharif's visit to China is his first foreign trip since returning to power last month, highlighting the importance Pakistan places on its 63-year-old relationship with its most important ally in the region. The two cooperate closely in diplomatic and defense affairs, and share a common rival in their mutual neighbor and occasional military opponent India.
> 
> "Let me tell you very candidly and very sincerely that what I am witnessing here on my visit to Beijing, it reminds me of the saying our friendship is higher than the Himalayas and deeper than the deepest sea in the world, and sweeter than honey," Sharif told Li at the start of their meeting, employing the usual effusive language with which the two nations describe their relationship.
> 
> A joint statement issued after the meeting affirmed their support for an Afghan-led peace effort in the country following the withdrawal of U.S. troops next year. It said they would "work with the regional countries and the international community to help Afghanistan achieve peace, stability and security."
> 
> China provides Pakistan with aid and foreign investment, while Islamabad offers Beijing important diplomatic backing in the face of Muslim-majority nations who might otherwise criticize China's handling of its Muslim population.
> 
> Hopes for road, rail and pipeline links from Kashgar to the presently little-used port at Gwadar received a major boost when control of the port was transferred to China's state-owned China Overseas Ports Holding Co. Ltd. in February. Built by Chinese workers and opened in 2007, it is undergoing a major expansion to turn it into a full-fledged, deep water commercial port.
> 
> The statement said a joint committee will be set up that will oversee the upgrading and realigning of the 1,300-kilometer (800-mile) Karakoram highway running from Kashgar to the Pakistani town of Abbottabad over mountain passes as high as 4,693 meters (15,397 feet).
> 
> If the transport link takes off, oil from the Middle East could be offloaded at Gwadar, which is located just outside the mouth of the Gulf, and transported to China through the lawless Baluchistan province in Paksitan and the rugged Karakoram mountains. Such a link would vastly cut the 12,000-kilometer (7,500-mile) route that Mideast oil supplies must now take to reach Chinese ports.
> 
> Gwadar could also provide an outlet for copper and other resources that Chinese companies plan to mine in Afghanistan, while offering a base for China's navy to operate in the Indian Ocean in competition with India.
> 
> China has already begun upgrading the Karakoram highway and has dispatched workers to develop projects high in the mountains of the Pakistan-controlled part of Kashmir.
> 
> The geographical and security challenges to the link remain daunting, however, and any working link is likely many years away. It would go through territory menaced by the Pakistani Taliban, while nationalists in Baluchistan view it as an attempt by the ethnic Punjabis who largely run Pakistan to strengthen their control over the desert region and plunder its natural resources.
> 
> While the idea of pipeline and rail links is receiving more credence than when first proposed several years ago, the reality on the ground will rule out any big changes for the time being, said Andrew Small, an expert on China-Pakistan relations at the German Marshall Fund in Washington, D.C.
> 
> "None of the long-term security questions have gone away and continue to bring the project's viability into question," Small said. "Basic things like infrastructure still need to be accomplished. That alone isn't going to be a game-changer."



Pakistan, China set sights on Arabian Sea link

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OrionHunter

> "Let me tell you very candidly and very sincerely that what I am witnessing here on my visit to Beijing, it reminds me of the saying *our friendship is higher than the Himalayas and deeper than the deepest sea in the world, and sweeter than honey..*"


Ooops!...He forgot to complete that line which has been done to death! And that is, ...*"Stronger than steel."*


----------



## Major Sam

Jalnay wala ka moon kala.... Kio Indians Lagi na Thah ker k

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Glorino

cirr said:


> Pakistan Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif in Beijing
> Beijing News*
> President Xi Jinping pushes for the development of the joint Economic Corridor.
> The Frontier Post
> I have great liking for you and your brother, Xi told Sharif.
> Daily Times
> Sharif called on China to assist in financing new electricity grid, infrastructure projects.
> The Nation
> Sharif travels on Beijing subway, is "impressed with its functioning".
> Dawn
> Over the weekend Sharif will attend a China-Pakistan Energy Forum in Shanghai, meet a power company in Guangzhou, before flying home on Monday.



Glad to see Mr Nawaz Sharif in Beijing. Apparently he is on a learning mission-to see various development projects.Hope what he has seen gets replicated or transformed in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GoodBoy

OrionHunter said:


> Tindu?  Who the fook is that? You mean Nawaz, I guess!
> 
> He seems to be thinking, *"Damn! This place sucks!! Sheeesh!"*



Tind means Bald in Punjabi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

By AFP / APP Published: July 5, 2013
BEIJING: Pakistan and China signed eight agreements on Friday agreeing to strengthen economic and diplomatic ties between the two countries.
One of the agreements includes the construction of a 200km-long tunnel that amounts to $18 billion in cost. The Pak-China Economic corridor will link Pakistans Gwadar Port on the Arabian Sea and Kashghar in Xinjiang in northwest China.
Long term project approximately costing $18 billion that would include building around 200 kilomters tunnels was Pak-China Economic corridor.
Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Friday told his Chinese counterpart Li Keqiang their countries relationship was sweeter than honey, during a visit to Beijing with economic ties at the top of the agenda.
Pakistan and China are close diplomatic and military allies and Nawaz, who is on his first foreign trip since his May election, is looking to secure infrastructure projects to tackle a chronic energy crisis and economic malaise in his country.
At the Great Hall of the People in the Chinese capital, Nawaz said his welcome reminds me of the saying, our friendship is higher than the Himalayas and deeper than the deepest sea in the world, and sweeter than honey.
Li told him: I greatly appreciate your great warmth and deep affection for the people of China.
The Chinese premier was the first foreign leader to visit Pakistan after Nawazs victory at the polls.
Beijing has been involved with the upgrade of the Karakoram Highway as part of a proposed economic corridor between the two countries.
Earlier this year China took control of Pakistans Gwadar port, giving it access to the Arabian Sea and Strait of Hormuz, a gateway for a third of the worlds traded oil.
China-Pakistan trade last year reached $12 billion and is targeted to rise to $15 billion in the next two to three years.
On Thursday Nawaz held talks with Chinese President Xi Jinping, amid concerns in his country over weak growth, inflation and power cuts of up to 20 hours a day.
Xi, who referred to Nawaz as an old friend and a good brother, said strengthening strategic cooperation with Islamabad was a priority for Chinas diplomacy, the state-run broadcaster China Central Television reported.
Nawaz said his country welcomed Chinese investment and would work to create a friendly environment for it.
The threat of terrorism is also expected to figure during Nawazs discussions.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Kompromat

Strong rhetoric is not needed, strong action is!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndoCarib

200km-long tunnel !!!!!????  will that be rail or road tunnel ??


----------



## SBD-3

Aeronaut said:


> Strong rhetoric is not needed, strong action is!


Of course nothing can be built overnight but at least there is an apparent "will" to put things on track. For example, for the first time, China helped Pakistan to tackle her BoP crisis by allocating 800 Million USD (Credited in CNY). China never came forward in PPP's regime. If there is a will, friends of Pakistan are more than willing to help us. Next foreign visit is expected for Turkey. How much has he been able to secure, if he can expedite things, we will start to see the results within a year or two.



IndoCarib said:


> 200km-long tunnel !!!!!????  will that be rail or road tunnel ??


Rail Tunnel I guess because road link with China already exists in the shape of silk-road.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

The rhetoric needs to more masculine. Especially the notorious photo op pic of the Chinese and pakistani soldier holding hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SirHatesALot

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> The rhetoric needs to more masculine. Especially the notorious photo op pic of the Chinese and pakistani soldier holding hands.



Made for each other


----------



## Devil Soul

*JALNE WALE TERA MUH KALA*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SamranAli

i think its more than one tunnels of 200km not a single.


----------



## OrionHunter

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> The rhetoric needs to more masculine. Especially the notorious photo op pic of the Chinese and pakistani soldier holding hands.


Wow! Two grown-up males holding hands! Sheeeesh!  Now what's that mean?  Ok, nuff said!


----------



## A.Rafay

IndoCarib said:


> 200km-long tunnel !!!!!????  will that be rail or road tunnel ??



These are short and some long tunnels for karakoram highway, they all together amount to 200 km of tunnels in places where landslides block road regularly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop




----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

OrionHunter said:


> Wow! Two grown-up males holding hands! Sheeeesh!  Now what's that mean?  Ok, nuff said!



It means we are friends dumbass.
It would be better if both soldiers held their hands up together in triumph, not sitting down like this though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

18b$ 

not just MOUs strong actions are required


----------



## Edevelop

IndoCarib said:


> 200km-long tunnel !!!!!????  will that be rail or road tunnel ??





A.Rafay said:


> These are short and some long tunnels for karakoram highway, they all together amount to 200 km of tunnels in places where landslides block road regularly.



Its definitely a Rail Line. Gwadar to Kashgar

Road tunnels are under construction and are almost done in KKH and it won't cost $18 billion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> It means we are friends *dumbass.*
> It would be better if both soldiers held their hands up together in triumph, not sitting down like this though.



*Dumbass?*  Thanks for your compliment! Especially coming from a Han!


----------



## Johny D

> construction of a 200km-long tunnel that amounts to $18 billion in cost



guess, Pak should first take up small infra projects with help of foreign captial....tunnel worth $18 billion is too much to digest.....!


----------



## xyxmt

Srinivas said:


> Not burning ...!!!, Your country and your choice. You did the same thing with USA and now doing the same with China.
> 
> The future covert war between USA and China will be fought in Pakistan. Expect the social unrest in your country not to end soon as the international players in Pakistan are increasing day by day.



agreed and dont expect your country to stay out of it, expect more false flags, you wont be immune to this as your country is facilitating international players


----------



## Pandora

@Topic

Nawaz sharif made a wise move by choosing china as his first destination after becoming PM. Finally it seems like our relations with china will be developing at a much faster pace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blufmaster

Skull and Bones said:


> Diabetes is not far away, Indian generic drug manufacturers can earn by selling Insulin at a cheaper cost.



Always jealous........so pitty you people are......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

xyxmt said:


> agreed and dont expect your country to stay out of it, expect more false flags, you wont be immune to this as your country is facilitating international players




That we will take care of, we are preparing for it since USA entered Afghanistan in 2001.

India never allows any foreigner play or establish a base in our lands .....


----------



## blufmaster

OrionHunter said:


> *Dumbass?*  Thanks for your compliment! Especially coming from a Han!



dont stick your nose in others matters........go some where on indain forum post ****`s about scrapy lca, su 30mki aur your baaaaaaadasss missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BigDaddyWatch

It smells like a barbecue here. That's because Indians are burning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blufmaster

BLACKGOLD said:


> Made for each other








these two also...............


saloooooooooo kabi tu apna mun band rakha kerooooooo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SirHatesALot

blufmaster said:


> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_0ey3N-om5...nYXo/s1600/Sania_Mirza_Shoaib_Reception_4.jpg
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ajrxbauO-XY/UF4EbkPjw5I/AAAAAAAADY8/fiuagMnySZE/s1600/shhh.jpg
> 
> these two also...............
> 
> 
> saloooooooooo kabi tu apna mun band rakha kerooooooo.



What was offensive in my post dumbo?


----------



## SHAMK9

Srinivas said:


> we are preparing for it since USA entered Afghanistan in 2001.


Please stop embarrassing your country and your fellow countrymen, you already embarrassed your self in India/Taliban thread.


----------



## Pandora

Srinivas said:


> Not burning ...!!!, Your country and your choice. You did the same thing with USA and now doing the same with China.
> 
> The future covert war between USA and China will be fought in Pakistan. Expect the social unrest in your country not to end soon as the international players in Pakistan are increasing day by day.



If you are comparing USA with China then you don't know the bigger picture at all. Both china and pakistan have the same interests and goals and it is a long term and a mutually beneficial relationship.


----------



## Srinivas

SHAMK9 said:


> Please stop embarrassing your country and your fellow countrymen, you already embarrassed your self in India/Taliban thread.




Haha......Cutting a deal with radicals is one thing, which comes under prevention of war.

But supporting a radicals and brainwashing youth of the country with radical Ideology comes under destruction of one's own country.



smuhs1 said:


> If you are comparing USA with China then you don't know the bigger picture at all. Both china and pakistan have the same interests and goals and it is a long term and a mutually beneficial relationship.



But USA is a big player here, they are waiting for China to step in Pakistan and then drain its resources in a covert war.

First Pakistan helped USA to stop USSR from expanding to Arabian sea, Now Pakistan and its radicals will help USA to stop China. 

I am sorry for spoiling your party .... 

This is what my prediction is and things may be different who knows...!!


----------



## Skull and Bones

blufmaster said:


> Always jealous........so pitty you people are......



The spell of you username is wrong, i'd be Bluf*f *master.


----------



## blufmaster

puraaaani bemaari aur yaaaaaaaaari sab pe bhari.............


----------



## Pandora

Srinivas said:


> Haha......Cutting a deal with radicals is one thing, which comes under prevention of war.
> 
> But supporting a radicals and brainwashing youth of the country with radical Ideology comes under destruction of one's own country.
> 
> 
> 
> But USA is a big player here, they are waiting for China to step in Pakistan and then drain its resources in a covert war.
> 
> First Pakistan helped USA to stop USSR from expanding to Arabian sea, Now Pakistan and its radicals will help USA to stop China.
> 
> I am sorry for spoiling your party ....
> 
> This is what my prediction is and things may be different who knows...!!



Like i said earlier you need

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

smuhs1 said:


> Like i said earlier you need



We are a country with strong economic growth and future prospects, I don't envy anybody.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

blufmaster said:


> dont stick your nose in others matters........go some where on indain forum post ****`s about scrapy lca, su 30mki aur your baaaaaaadasss missiles.


A newbie with just 65 posts and you've already started trolling? Old habits die hard, what? Now go play outside and stop bothering us with your childish comments. Grow up.


----------



## Bobby

Chinese will build the tunnel using their labor and infrastructure and will use only for themselves usual.

What will be benefit for Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

OrionHunter said:


> A newbie with just 65 posts and you've already started trolling? Old habits die hard, what? Now go play outside and stop bothering us with your childish comments. Grow up.



Maybe he only has 65 posts because he has a job in real life? Not every one is as fortunate as you living in parents shed accumulating post counts as internet Hindu warrior. Dumbass.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Pakistan needs to invest heavily on Education & Development sector, but not by cutting Defence budget or getting foriegn aid/loan but cutting expenditures & lavishes of being a govt official.

The thing is time is moving very fast, if NS will keep himself busy with stupid issues like messing with Army or Mush case or pulling the leg of it's political rivals i.e PPP or MQM...he will face the same fate as Zardari. He need to act very fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bobby

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> The rhetoric needs to more masculine. Especially the notorious photo op pic of the Chinese and pakistani soldier holding hands.



Who is husband..who is wife


----------



## Bobby

That's what we say sweeter than honey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JayAtl

OrionHunter said:


> Ooops!...He forgot to complete that line which has been done to death! And that is, ...*"Stronger than steel."*



They recently gave or promised billions of aid to pop up the pakistani economy, so that line has some truth to it.


----------



## Chak Bamu

Indian BBQ night in progress. 

Come on guys. Have a heart. Pakistan China thing is not necessarily Anti-Indian. In fact Chinese have been pushing Pakistan to have better relations with India.


----------



## livingdead

Chak Bamu said:


> Indian BBQ night in progress.
> 
> Come on guys. Have a heart. Pakistan China thing is not necessarily Anti-Indian. In fact Chinese have been pushing Pakistan to have better relations with India.


we are just having fun sweety...


----------



## SHAMK9

Bobby said:


> *Chinese will build the tunnel using their labor and infrastructure* and will use only for themselves usual.


Because Pakistan has no experience in building long tunnels, let alone a 200km long tunnel, Chinese expertise is needed, they are already working on KKH and building 3 tunnels there, rest of your post consists of butttthurt, trolling and virtual orgasms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

hinduguy said:


> we are just having fun sweety...



Sweety? Do you know me? Idiotic one-liner-monkey-with-a-keyboard operating on half a brain.


----------



## livingdead

Chak Bamu said:


> Sweety? Do you know me? Idiotic one-liner-monkey-with-a-keyboard operating on half a brain.


no honey... why you sound so angry


----------



## Albatross

BEIJING: Pakistan and China signed eight agreements on Friday agreeing to strengthen economic and diplomatic ties between the two countries.

*One of the agreements includes the construction of a 200km-long tunnel that amounts to $18 billion in cost. *The Pak-China Economic corridor will link Pakistans Gwadar Port on the Arabian Sea and Kashghar in Xinjiang in northwest China.

For the development of the Economic Corridor, the two countries agreed to collaborate on connectivity construction, people-to-people construction exchanges and exchanges between local governments and organisations.

Pakistan reiterated its desire of following a one-China policy, opposing Taiwan and Tibets independence and supporting Chinas efforts in combating extremism, terrorism and separatism, a statement issued by foreign ministry on Friday said.

The two countries agreed to enhance bilateral cooperation in the fields of maritime security, search and rescue and disaster relief at sea, combating piracy, maritime scientific research, environmental protection, and blue economy.
Development projects: Nawaz signs $18 bn tunnel deal with China &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## My-Analogous

Srinivas said:


> Good luck...!!!!! Chinese are slowly making Pakistan as their own ......



WE ARE ONE 



Srinivas said:


> Not burning ...!!!, Your country and your choice. You did the same thing with USA and now doing the same with China.
> 
> The future covert war between USA and China will be fought in Pakistan. Expect the social unrest in your country not to end soon as the international players in Pakistan are increasing day by day.



If US want something from Pakistan then she must comeup with some economic plan


----------



## SHAMK9

hinduguy said:


> no honey... why you sound so angry


Sour curry

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## livingdead

SHAMK9 said:


> Sour curry



sweet and sour curry.. yummy..


----------



## Kompromat

Let me play the devil's advocate here. This project is a mammoth engineering challenge for Chinese and Pakistani engineers. Am i right @Argus Panoptes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@Bobby Sorry mate,no Indian Engineers and labor required.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cheetah786

JD_In said:


> guess, Pak should first take up small infra projects with help of foreign capital....tunnel worth $18 billion is too much to digest.....!



This price tag is for the whole project and includes more then few of tunnels hosting railways and pipeline plus probably road totaling up to 200 km in length.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Aeronaut said:


> Let me play the devil's advocate here. This project is a mammoth engineering challenge for Chinese and Pakistani engineers. Am i right @Argus Panoptes



Yes, it is a huge engineering challenge, but the real problems will be financial and logistical, to maintain a viable trade link. This will be almost impossible to pull off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cheetah786

Argus Panoptes said:


> Yes, it is a huge engineering challenge, but the real problems will be financial and logistical, to maintain a viable trade link. This will be almost impossible to pull off.



Thats what my question was going to who will pay for it but you beat me too it.


----------



## Rana4pak

Why indians *** on fire here in this thread


----------



## Pakchina

.........deeper than the ocean and higher than the himalayas (or the sky). China-Pakistan is much more than a friendship, its an unprecedented brotherhood which could never be matched. The western white racists with their geeed, hypocrisy, neo-colonial rule, divide and rule policy and bullying would never be able to break this kind of relationship which transcends the barriers of race, religion etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Etiene

"China-Pakistan friendship 'sweeter than honey'" sounds ridiculous in english. How does it sound in urdu? 
P.s note the avoidance of the word "Persian gulf"


----------



## Luffy 500

> 200km-long tunnel that amounts to $18 billion in cost. The Pak-China Economic corridor will link Pakistans Gwadar Port on the Arabian Sea and Kashghar in Xinjiang in northwest China.



18$$ BN is a staggering amount of money. Why go for a 200 km tunnel when over bridges/flyovers and plain highways would cost must less. Won't that be more cost effective.


----------



## Major Sam

Luffy 500 said:


> 18$$ BN is a staggering amount of money. Why go for a 200 km tunnel when over bridges/flyovers and plain highways would cost must less. Won't that be more cost effective.



i think you should send you name for consultant to pak-china. as you gonna make a world record by constructing fly over , over Karakoram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

hinduguy said:


> sweet and sour curry.. yummy..


----------



## truthseeker2010

they are nothing but MOU or piece of crap.


----------



## Luffy 500

usama waqas said:


> i think you should send you name for consultant to pak-china. as you gonna make a world record by constructing fly over , over Karakoram



Why not plain highways? That's my point. Pardon my ignorance as I don't know much about the terrain of PAK-china border. But there is the Karakoram highway already in place right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Luffy 500 said:


> Why not plain highways? That's my point. Pardon my ignorance as I don't know much about the terrain of PAK-china border. But there is the Karakoram highway already in place right?



Have ever heard himalayas? 

Just google Karakoram highway and Karakoram mountains


----------



## M.harris

Luffy 500 said:


> Why not plain highways? That's my point. Pardon my ignorance as I don't know much about the terrain of PAK-china border. But there is the Karakoram highway already in place right?



sir the terrain of that area is always facing land sliding during rainy season so that's why they are building tunnels to avoid delay which is caused by land sliding.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cyberian

Alhamdu'lillah, this is what I like to hear... big massive projects with Asian countries instead of with non-Asian countries.

I want proof of these tunnels though...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bobby

Aeronaut said:


> @Bobby Sorry mate,no Indian Engineers and labor required.



Ha ha ha.....Chinese gonna say this to you...they always bring their own labor for any Chinese project..so good luck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Luffy 500 said:


> But there is the Karakoram highway already in place right?


Yes but it is blocked each year by countless landslides, back in 2010, chunk of highway submerged under lake attabad which was formed by a huge land slide, currently, chinese are building three tunnels there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## livingdead

SHAMK9 said:


>



too much chilli powder? yoghurt will balance it...


----------



## illusion8

What the F is A K Antony doing in China in between this sweet romantic gay love story?

I mean seriously why the hell is he in China for?


----------



## SHAMK9

hinduguy said:


> yoghurt will balance it...


Going through comments of bharotis, yall need some

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

I wonder if they're discussing how to snap India's neck with a single chop?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## livingdead

SHAMK9 said:


> Going through comments of bharotis, yall need some



arre wo to aise bol dete hai.. aap dono ki pyar aur barhe...   



SUPARCO said:


> I wonder if they're discussing how to snap India's neck with a single chop?
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



nawaz: look I have only 4 fingers
chinese dude: bachpana nahi gaya abhi tak? ye dekh main bhi kar sakta hun..


----------



## Edevelop

SHAMK9 said:


> Yes but it is blocked each year by countless landslides, back in 2010, chunk of highway submerged under lake attabad which was formed by a huge land slide, currently, chinese are building three tunnels there.



Here are some more pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

GoodBoy said:


> Tindu looks frustrated and angry and Chinese look upset as well.
> 
> What type of 'sweeter than honey' friendship is this?



Wow Thank You

We Pakistanis are flattered by how much you Indians care about the friendship of Pakistan and China. Indians obviously have Pakistan's best interests in their hearts

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RangerPK

I wonder what would be the reaction of Americans, Iranians and Arab Gulf States??? I hope they don't start stirring up trouble in gwader...


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well its great plan to connect Gwadar to China via tunnel route 

Thank you China and hope the people of both nation continue to live in peace and mutual understanding 







I hope we can rename Gwadar to , "PakChina City" in honor of great Chinese friends together with introduction of Chinese banking in Gwadar


----------



## BDforever

*REALLY ? SWEETER THAN HONEY ?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

IndoCarib said:


> 200km-long tunnel !!!!!????  will that be rail or road tunnel ??


its probably 20 km of collective tunnels..bad reporting which is usuall in indo-pak journalists


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

"I think chinese were showing NAWAZ.. had he given China the Lahore METRO project what he could have recieved " BECHARA






Oye menu ghalti ho gaii ... 4 billion de do , fix ker donga .. china ko KANTRACT de ker





"BUS 4 Billion chaheya .... please ... ...."

Chinese counter part : But Just 4 we have 30 Trillion surplus , chai pani , thanda chale ga with that ? I tell you what NAWAZ.. China gives you 4 billion grant , 4 billion loan , and 4 billion future loan .. and with that loan you buy Chinese Submarines and Frigates and destroyers and J10B

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

OrionHunter said:


> *And Gilgit/Baltistan handed over too, which will soon become an autonomous region of China like TAR. I heard it's been leased to China for 50 years! *
> 
> Those couple of metro lines would cost upward of $10 billion (The Beijing metro itself costs $17 billion!) Are the Chinese going to finance this? NO! Unless there is something in it for them! Or you guys would need to shell out the dough! Aw shucks! Now that's a tough one!



Troll reported.


----------



## livingdead

AZADPAKISTAN2009;4491766
"BUS 4 Billion chaheya .... please ... ...."
Chinese counter part : But 4 said:


> nawaz - lunch main buss 4 naan khata hun...
> chinese dude: 4 ?
> nawaz : haan . aur.bas thoda sa rice .. dieting kar raha hun..


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

cirr said:


> &#8220;Sweeter than honey&#8221; is in fact a Chinese saying - bimitian(&#27604;&#34588;&#29980;&#65289;&#12290;
> 
> Pakistan and China should build the rail line and pipleline connecting the Gawdar Port and Kashi in Xinjiang as early as possible&#12290;
> 
> China should also help Pakistan build a couple of metro lines in Karachi and other large cities&#12290;




I agree CHINA SHOULD BE MAIN CONTRACTOR for all metro and rail projects in Pakistan.
China has the BEST RAIL SYSTEM IN WORLD ... 

I think if we give the CHINESE CORPORATION access to Railways it would be awesome decision 
Chinese engines, which would go back to China for repairs or overhaul etc and they can give us some HIGH QUALITY PRODUCTS like bullet train


----------



## RangerPK

JD_In said:


> What is it about to jealous? Pakistan and china are the least respected countries in the world...if u see, China hardly has any major nations as friend in the world, whereas Pak is been widely acknowledged as a failed state and nobody&#8217;s wants to be at its side&#8230;.China is the only country standing next to Pakistan because they have other agendas against India for which they use Pakistan..That&#8217;s it!



Post reported. Such obsession with Pakistan I see. joining a Pakistani site, and commenting on a Pak-China thread like that. Why are you so obsessed with Pakistan?

Anyways, I hope people see the true colours of Indians here. 


PS: Use the report button to remove the garbage from this site. Please keep the site clean by removing the garbage. Thanks.


----------



## A.Rafay

hinduguy said:


> nawaz - lunch main buss 4 naan khata hun...
> chinese dude: 4 ?
> nawaz : haan . aur.bas thoda sa rice .. dieting kar raha hun..



4 naan are nothing! Mota sharif saat aath khata hoga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

SHAMK9 said:


> Yes but it is blocked each year by countless landslides, back in 2010, chunk of highway submerged under lake attabad which was formed by a huge land slide, currently, chinese are building three tunnels there.



This is great engineering and progress, but all of the Karakorums is an active earthquake zone. Keeping this route open 24/7/365 for commercial use will always be an expensive struggle against the terrain and the weather. There is no workaround.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

OrionHunter said:


> And Gilgit/Baltistan handed over too, which will soon become an autonomous region of China like TAR. I heard it's been leased to China for 50 years!



Pitty for your traumatic vision, you must really feel anger to see the development of this region. I dare to say that the future of this region will be bright, China is building infrastructures, Pakistanis merchants and central Asians traders are coming to Kashgar to see business opportunity only you Indians are left behind...more trade mean better for their respective countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Oi @Chinese-Dragon , we're brothers but would you agree with me that this 'sweeter than honey', 'higher than Himalayas' or 'Deeper than Ocean' thing is getting a bit weird !  

I mean whats the logical conclusion of these statements - 'China-Pakistan Friendship is sexier than Jennifer Lawrence' !  

What do you say @SHAMK9 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Armstrong said:


> Oi @Chinese-Dragon , we're brothers but would you agree with me that this 'sweeter than honey', 'higher than Himalayas' or 'Deeper than Ocean' thing is getting a bit weird !
> 
> But if I were to visit China, I'd say 'China-Pakistan Friendship is sexier than Jennifer Lawrence' !
> 
> What do you say @SHAMK9 ?



I agree, Jennifer Lawrence is quite sexy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Silverblaze



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

LOL @ the Indian jealousy.


You see chinese bros. India is the scorned ex lover of Pakistan that constantly thinks of Pakistan. They are just jealous of you because you are our friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

JD_In said:


> What is it about to jealous? Pakistan and china are the least respected countries in the world...if u see, China hardly has any major nations as friend in the world, whereas Pak is been widely acknowledged as a failed state and nobody&#8217;s wants to be at its side&#8230;.China is the only country standing next to Pakistan because they have other agendas against India for which they use Pakistan..That&#8217;s it!



Yes, You're jealous because despite a big country, India is just a pick and dump when It served no purpose for other powers, you have never a durable friend other than those who want to milk Indian military contract and use it against China. But Sino-Pakistan relation is time tested since the first day of diplomacy recognition of each-other...

Talking the least respected country , you guys really envy to have similar sino-pakistan relation with your neighbor but no one in South Asia trust you, you receive no respect from SA let alone to be a respected in the world...and even Bhutan, it start to become fed up for being controlled and lectured by India for all these years, it gradually want to be friend with China and have a true indepandant foreign policy like Nepal...India sphere influence is practically zero in SA.

We have agendas against India? when you provoked us first by harboring the Tibetans slave owners...and you want to get away with that?  China never use Pakistan against India, we just have common & mutual interest regarding India

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Why did China not construct a Airport in KPK 

Gwadar to KPK by Train Freight, and then transport good to China by PIA ? 

Would be alot cheaper and less expensive process 

18 Billion for Pakistan Railways , and New Airport in KPK would have been better investment

But if we can build a Tunnel , and its SAFE yes its great project


----------



## Thorough Pro

"too much to digest" for indians may be



JD_In said:


> guess, Pak should first take up small infra projects with help of foreign captial....tunnel worth $18 billion is too much to digest.....!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The difference between China and India is 

China is caring nation , people who understand meaning of friendship helping other countries which is why China helps AFRICA 
and many other partners , making lives better for global citizens a responsible country 

India on other hand just lectures as you say or dictates which is sad situation

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## RazPaK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChinaToday

indian members always extremely jealous of Pakistan china friendship thread

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Coltsfan

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I agree, Jennifer Lawrence is quite sexy.



Very relevant and useful post!


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> The difference between China and India is
> 
> China is caring nation , people who understand meaning of friendship helping other countries which is why China helps AFRICA
> and many other partners , making lives better for global citizens a responsible country
> 
> India on other hand just lectures as you say or dictates which is sad situation



A) Thats why the Train engines which fails to run on PAK track was not able to return back to china because china said once good sold not return back even to friends? 

B) When Flood stuck help came other countries 

C) when glacier stuck n solider buried china offer of equipment came other then china

In short when in need friends are always late 



ChinaToday said:


> indian members always extremely jealous of Pakistan china friendship thread


not jealous but see hows words meeting actions .



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Yes, You're jealous because despite a big country, India is just a pick and dump when It served no purpose for other powers, you have never a durable friend other than those who want to milk Indian military contract and use it against China. But Sino-Pakistan relation is time tested since the first day of diplomacy recognition of each-other...
> 
> Talking the least respected country , you guys really envy to have similar sino-pakistan relation with your neighbor but no one in South Asia trust you, you receive no respect from SA let alone to be a respected in the world...and even Bhutan, it start to become fed up for being controlled and lectured by India for all these years, it gradually want to be friend with China and have a true indepandant foreign policy like Nepal...India sphere influence is practically zero in SA.
> 
> We have agendas against India? when you provoked us first by harboring the Tibetans slave owners...and you want to get away with that?  China never use Pakistan against India, we just have common & mutual interest regarding India




Lol We all see who came to provide AID and help when PAK Need.

A) Train Engine which dont run 
B) Flood in PAK, where was china that time? 
C) Avalanche , when pak solider got killed, where was China that time for help?


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Alfa-Fighter said:


> A) Train Engine which dont run
> B) Flood in PAK, where was china that time?
> C) Avalanche , when pak solider got killed, where was China that time for help?



I don't know what you're talking about, some isolated cases proved nothing, Pakistan and China are mature enought to look at the big picture and long term relation, And I'm pretty sure that didn't affect our relation at all...And nice try to dig some issues to stir up Pakistan against China...this even proven more that you guys are Jealous and envy our relation.

And here some video for your entertainment, Pakistan officals came to China we signed deal and cooperations, your Indian officials came to China, we gave you some warning in advance...you see the difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RangerPK

RazPaK said:


> LOL @ the Indian jealousy.
> 
> 
> You see chinese bros. India is the scorned ex lover of Pakistan that constantly thinks of Pakistan. They are just jealous of you because you are our friends.



It is kina annoying to see so many Obsessed Indians who join a Pakistani site with nothing but bad to say about Pakistan. This thread just exposes their jealousy towards Pakistan. Its a Pak-China thread, nothing related to India, but these psychologically unstable obsessed people have to join a Pakistani site to leave bitchy comments on it...

I think they need some serious therapy... It is quite bizarre. They are going mad with obsession with Pakistan...

lol

PS: I reported some of the posts here, I think reporting is one of the ways we can get rid of these trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KingMamba

Armstrong said:


> Oi @Chinese-Dragon , we're brothers but would you agree with me that this 'sweeter than honey', 'higher than Himalayas' or 'Deeper than Ocean' thing is getting a bit weird !
> 
> I mean whats the logical conclusion of these statements - '*China-Pakistan Friendship is sexier than Jennifer Lawrence*' !
> 
> What do you say @SHAMK9 ?



Oi zubaan kaat apnii.  Apnii bhabi de baare vich aisa galla nai kariidai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

KingMamba93 said:


> Oi zubaan kaat apnii.  Apnii bhabi de baare vich aisa galla nai kariidai.



Oh sorry ! 

Waisee bhii I'm more of a Kate Beckinsale kind of a person !  

But our @SHAMK9 has a crush on Hellen Mirren !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OrionHunter

Albatross said:


> *One of the agreements includes the construction of a 200km-long tunnel that amounts to $18 billion in cost. *The &#8220;Pak-China Economic corridor&#8221; will link Pakistan&#8217;s Gwadar Port on the Arabian Sea and Kashghar in Xinjiang in northwest China.
> Development projects: Nawaz signs $18 bn tunnel deal with China &#8211; The Express Tribune


Is it a *'tunnel'* or an* 'economic corridor?*

Definition of tunnel: An artificial *underground passage*, esp. *one built through a hill or under a building, road, or river*.

So is this 200km an underground tunnel?


----------



## KingMamba

Armstrong said:


> Oh sorry !
> 
> Waisee bhii I'm more of a Kate Beckinsale kind of a person !
> 
> But our @SHAMK9 has a crush on Hellen Mirren !



I got beckinsale on speed dial bolo toh baat karoun?  
@SHAMK9 cougar wala banda hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Srinivas said:


> We are a country with _*strong economic growth and future prospects*_, I don't envy anybody.


Happening quite the opposite these days.


----------



## muse

Pakistani papers have various takes on the engagement in Beijing - however, Daily Times, it seems to me has the most hopeful:

But before we get to that, below is a quote from Robert B. Zoellick, former World Bank president, U.S. deputy secretary of state and U.S. trade representative, is currently a distinguished visiting fellow at the Peterson Institute for International Economics and a senior fellow at Harvard University&#8217;s Belfer Center. The quote below is from his address delivered before the Shanghai Forum at Fudan University in Shanghai, on May 25, 2013.

*



TODAY, CHINA&#8217;S Asian allies are few, poor, unreliable and often isolated, while America&#8217;s allies are prosperous and expanding. If China&#8217;s assertion of influence is interpreted as a threat to others, China will inevitably evoke a counterreaction. To avoid creating its own encirclement, China has an interest in building ties with U.S. allies and friends, not in increasing their fears. The United States and China together have an interest in fostering regional integration, within a global system, without threats that weaken confidence or escalate tensions.

Click to expand...

*
This is how the Daily Times carried and interpreted the interaction:

*China vows to lend Pakistan a hand*

* Nawaz, Li Keqiang pledge to pursue people-centric policies that could mitigate poverty, promote social and economic development and diminish roots of conflict

BEIJING: China on Friday vowed to support the efforts of the Pakistani government in addressing its urgent energy needs and continue to encourage and support Chinese enterprises&#8217; investment in Pakistan.

The two sides also resolved to promote the policies aimed at advancing the cause of peace, co-operation and harmony creating a win-win situation in the region. In a joint statement issued after the meeting between Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif and his Chinese counterpart Li Keqiang here, both the leaders reaffirmed their *commitment to pursue people-centric policies that could mitigate poverty, promote social and economic development and diminish the roots of conflict.*

During the meeting, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif reaffirmed the strong commitment of his government to further promote and deepen the bilateral strategic cooperation.

Nawaz Sharif underscored that the recent political transition in Pakistan was a historic development, which would create political cohesion, social stability and internal growth. &#8220;*It will also improve governance and lead to sound macroeconomic management; thus creating an enabling environment for foreign investment in Pakistan,*&#8221; he observed.

The two sides reviewed with satisfaction the development of China-Pakistan relations, and were of the view *that this relationship had acquired growing strategic significance in the emerging dynamics of the 21st century*.

Both sides *decided to continue to deepen the Sino-Pak strategic partnership in the new era. The two leaders appreciated that Asia was the engine of global economic growth and more than 40 percent of the global population resided in this vibrant and dynamic region. A major urbanisation and technological advancement was underway in this region, which would unleash enormous potential for regional economic development, read the statement*.

The two countries decided to further deepen practical cooperation in all sectors and *strengthen coordination and cooperation on international and regional issues*.

China also reaffirmed that its relationship with Pakistan was always a matter of highest priority in its foreign policy, and it would continue to strengthen this strategic partnership. China appreciated Pakistan&#8217;s long-term, staunch support on issues concerning China&#8217;s core interests.

China vowed to continue extending its full support to Pakistan in the latter&#8217;s efforts to uphold *its independence, sovereignty and territorial integrity, while respecting the development path chosen by the people according to its national priority, and support Pakistan in maintaining social stability and economic development.*

Pakistan reiterated that friendship with China was the cornerstone of its foreign policy that enjoyed a national consensus, and appreciated the support and assistance of the Chinese government and the people for Pakistan&#8217;s sovereignty and socio-economic development.

&#8220;Pakistan will continue to adhere to its one-China policy, oppose Taiwan and Tibet&#8217;s independence and support China&#8217;s efforts in combating the &#8216;Three Evils&#8217; of extremism, terrorism and separatism. *We regard ETIM (East Turkestan Islamic Movement) as our common threat and stand united in combating this menace,&#8221;* Nawaz said.

The two sides believed that maintaining the tradition of frequent exchange of visits and meetings between their leadership and fully leveraging arrangements, such as annual meetings between their leaders, was of great importance in advancing bilateral relations.

*They also agreed to enhance the role of mechanisms* such as foreign ministers&#8217; dialogue, strategic dialogue *and other consultative mechanisms* between the relevant ministries and departments, so as to strengthen the strategic communication and coordination between the two countries.

Meanwhile, Pakistan expressed commitment to reviving the national economy and realising its &#8216;_Asian Tiger_&#8217; dream. The development strategies of the two countries therefore coincided with each other. Both sides decided to further strengthen the ties of pragmatic cooperation between them, with a view to translating their high-level political relationship into wider economic dividends. &#8220;_To this end, the two sides will strengthen cooperation in trade, investment, energy, agriculture, mining, food security, environment, finance and other fields_,&#8221; the statement read. It was agreed that both sides would support enterprises of the two countries in conducting cooperation on establishment of industrial zones in Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Pakistan, China sign USD 18 billion deal on Arabian Sea link*

By PTI | 5 Jul, 2013, 07.44PM IST

BEIJING: China and Pakistan today signed eight agreements, including a whopping USD 18 billion deal to build a 200 km-long strategic tunnel through the rugged ***, as the two all-weather allies sought to boost economic ties and supply critical oil to the energy-hungry Communist giant.

The agreements were signed after visiting Pakistan Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif held a talks with his Chinese counterpart Li Keqiang here at the Great Hall of the People.

China has strategic interest in the Pak-China Economic Corridor, Li said on the 200 km-long tunnel which will connect Pakistan's Gwadar Port on the Arabian Sea and Kashghar in Xinjiang in northwest China.

China took control of the strategic Gwadar port this year, which gave it access to the Arabian Sea and Strait of Hormuz through which a third of the world's oil is transported.

According to experts, the corridor will speed up development in Xinjiang, which has seen frequent unrest, and also open up a new route for China's energy imports from West Asia. The corridor will pass through Pakistan occupied Kashmir (***), which borders Xinjiang and provides the only feasible transport link between China and Pakistan.

The USD 18 billion deal was inked by Pakistan's Minister for Planning and Development Ahsan Iqbal and Chairman National Development and Reforms Commission of China, Xu Shao Shi.

Earlier welcoming Sharif, who chose to visit China for his first foreign tour after returning to power in May, Li said, "I greatly appreciate your great warmth and deep affection for the people of China."

Sharif said his welcome "reminds me of the saying, our friendship is higher than the Himalayas and deeper than the deepest sea in the world, and sweeter than honey".

While discussing bilateral and regional issues, the two leaders agreed to promote the policies aimed at advancing the cause of peace, co-operation and harmony creating a win-win situation in the region, Pakistan's state-run news agency APP reported.

China reaffirmed that its relationship with Pakistan was always a matter of highest priority in its foreign policy, and it would continue to strengthen this strategic partnership.

It vowed to continue extending its full support to Pakistan in the latter's efforts to uphold its independence, sovereignty and territorial integrity, while respecting the development path chosen by the people according to its national priority, and support Pakistan in maintaining social stability and economic development.

Pakistan reiterated that friendship with China was the cornerstone of its foreign policy, enjoying a national consensus and appreciated the support and assistance of the Chinese government and people for Pakistan's sovereignty and socio-economic development. 

"Pakistan will continue to adhere to its one-China policy, oppose Taiwan and Tibet's independence and support China's efforts in combating the "Three Evils" of extremism, terrorism and separatism. We regard ETIM as our common threat and stand united in combating this menace," Sharif said. 

Ahead of Sharif's visit, China's restive Xinjiang province bordering *** was rocked by violence, claiming 35 lives. 

The violence in the Muslim-majority province brought to the fore Beijing's concerns that the Uygur militants of the separatist East Turkestan Islamic Movement (ETIM) are being trained in terror camps in Pakistan. An agreement for cooperation between Sharif's Pakistan Muslim League-N (PML-N) and the Communist Party of China (CPC) was also signed. 

*A USD 44 million project was also agreed between the two countries to erect a fibre optic cable from the China-Pakistan border to Rawalpindi*, which aims at providing Pakistan more connectivity to international networks. Trade between China and Pakistan exceeded USD 12 billion for the first time last year, while it is targeted to rise to USD 15 billion in the next two to three years. 

Yesterday, Sharif held talks with Chinese President Xi Jinping and sought China's assistance to tackle a severe energy crisis and economic woes. Xi said the all-weather strategic cooperation were treasures to both countries and the foundation for the future development of the bilateral relations. 

China and Pakistan are "good neighbours, friends, partners as well as brothers," Xi said. 

Pakistan, China sign USD 18 billion deal on Arabian Sea link - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat

OrionHunter said:


> Is it a *'tunnel'* or an* 'economic corridor?*
> 
> Definition of tunnel: An artificial *underground passage*, esp. *one built through a hill or under a building, road, or river*.
> 
> So is this 200km an underground tunnel?



200Kms made up of different tunnels through Karakoram Mountains, its not a single tunnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RazPaK

For Indians:






May your backsides burn hotter than 1000 suns.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

GoodBoy said:


> Tindu looks frustrated and angry and Chinese look upset as well.
> 
> What type of 'sweeter than honey' friendship is this?



LOL, the Chinese guys there don't look angry at all. 

They look suitably serious for an event of diplomatic importance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Pakistan and China are serious allies.

We are the first troops allowed to train on Chinese soil.






The Indian anus may burn with extreme heat, but we are working together for a better Asia.
@Indians check out our troops. Superior in strength than you hungry skinnies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mughaljee

very very good news.


----------



## Ayush

SUPARCO said:


> I wonder if they're discussing how to snap India's neck with a single chop?



of course,u will need china's help for that..coz u can't do it on ur own..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*Nawazs Beijing visit: Trade corridor tops MoU bonanza*
BEIJING: Pakistan and China on Friday signed a bonanza of agreements, including one on a long-term economic corridor, capping a meeting between Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and his Chinese counterpart Li Keqiang in the Chinese capital.

The 2,000-kilometre road and rail link connecting the northwestern city of Kashgar to Gwadar port was among eight pacts inked by the two countries. The corridor is expected to cost around $18 billion. Federal Minister for Planning and Development Ahsan Iqbal inked the pact from the Pakistani side while the chairman of the National Development and Reforms Commission signed it from the Chinese side, as Premier Li reiterated his countrys strategic interest in the project.

A memorandum of understanding (MoU) pertaining to the Lahore-Karachi Motorway was signed on Friday as well, following which Prime Minister Nawaz ordered concerned departments to complete the project within two-and-a-half years.

Talking to PTV after the signing ceremony, the premier said the authorities will have to finalise the projects feasibility study within three months. He made it clear, however, that the government would not allow any compromise on quality.

Once this project is completed, travel time [between Lahore and Karachi] will be drastically reduced  this will ultimately promote business activity in the region, Nawaz maintained, adding that all four provinces would benefit from it. He added that the Lahore-Karachi Motorway would be connected to the Kashgar-Gwadar highway as well. Other agreements signed on Friday included a pact on economic and technical cooperation between the two countries  signed by the Adviser to the Prime Minister on Foreign Affairs Tariq Fatemi  and two letters of exchange regarding training courses for textiles, flood relief and disaster management, and the provision of equipment for eradicating polio from Pakistan.

An MoU was also signed for cooperation and exchanges between PML-N and the Communist Party of China. Fatemi, meanwhile, inked another MoU for cooperation between Pakistans Institute of Strategic Studies and the China Institute of Contemporary Study. The two countries also reached a $44 million agreement on setting a fibre-optic cable from the China-Pakistan border to Rawalpindi. The document was signed by Strategic Communication Organisation of Pakistan and Huawei Technologies Company.

Punjab Energy Minister Sher Ali Khan and the chief of ZTE Corporation signed an MoU on a solar energy project as well.

Meanwhile, the Chinese company tasked with the construction of the stalled Nandipur power plant has agreed to resume work on the project. According to a news channel, the Chinese company has decided to send its engineers to Pakistan in this regard, following a meeting with Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif. Shahbaz, who is part of Prime Minister Nawazs delegation, assured the companys officials of his governments full support.
Separately, in a meeting with the president of China Overseas Port Holding Company, Nawaz expressed his desire to develop Gwadar port on the Hong Kong model.

Nawazs meeting with Li
Nawaz and Li on Friday resolved to promote polices to advance the cause of peace, cooperation and harmony in the region.

In a joint statement issued after their one-on-one meeting, the two leaders reiterated their commitment to people-centric policies aimed at mitigating poverty, promoting social and economic development, and diminishing the roots of conflict.

During the meeting, Prime Minister Nawaz once again reaffirmed his governments commitment to deepening the bilateral relations between Pakistan and China. The Chinese leader appreciated his decision to choose China as his first foreign destination after being elected premier.

The two sides reviewed the development of Pakistan-China relations and observed they had acquired growing strategic significance. Premier Nawaz and Premier Li noted that Asia was the engine of global economic growth and major urbanisation and technological advancement was underway in the region.

Earlier, upon his arrival at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing, Prime Minister Nawaz received a rousing red carpet welcome from Premier Li. He said his welcome reminded him of the saying, our friendship is higher than the Himalayas and deeper than the deepest sea in the world, and sweeter than honey.
Published in The Express Tribune, July 6th, 2013.


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Armstrong said:


> Oh sorry !
> 
> Waisee bhii I'm more of a Kate Beckinsale kind of a person !
> 
> But our @SHAMK9 has a crush on *Hellen Mirren *!



_sharam karo who kuri dadi ki umar ki hai _ though she looked stunningly gorgeous in "Caligula" 

on topic excellent news, the sooner this corridor is built the better for both the countries as it has enormous economical & geo-strategic significance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Albatross said:


> BEIJING: Pakistan and China signed eight agreements on Friday agreeing to strengthen economic and diplomatic ties between the two countries.
> 
> *One of the agreements includes the construction of a 200km-long tunnel that amounts to $18 billion in cost. *The &#8220;Pak-China Economic corridor&#8221; will link Pakistan&#8217;s Gwadar Port on the Arabian Sea and Kashghar in Xinjiang in northwest China.
> 
> For the development of the Economic Corridor, the two countries agreed to collaborate on connectivity construction, people-to-people construction exchanges and exchanges between local governments and organisations.
> 
> Pakistan reiterated its desire of following a one-China policy, opposing Taiwan and Tibet&#8217;s independence and supporting China&#8217;s efforts in combating extremism, terrorism and separatism, a statement issued by foreign ministry on Friday said.
> 
> The two countries agreed to enhance bilateral cooperation in the fields of maritime security, search and rescue and disaster relief at sea, combating piracy, maritime scientific research, environmental protection, and blue economy.
> Development projects: Nawaz signs $18 bn tunnel deal with China &#8211; The Express Tribune



$18 bn just for tunnels, what would be the overall cost for the whole railway project.



Argus Panoptes said:


> Yes, it is a huge engineering challenge, but the real problems will be financial and logistical, to maintain a viable trade link. This will be almost impossible to pull off.



Total construction cost for Tibet railway was some $4.5 bn, this projects seems really expensive. Only tunnels will cost $18 Bn.


----------



## INDIC

OrionHunter said:


> Is it a *'tunnel'* or an* 'economic corridor?*
> 
> Definition of tunnel: An artificial *underground passage*, esp. *one built through a hill or under a building, road, or river*.
> 
> So is this 200km an underground tunnel?



World longest tunnel is 57 km *Gotthard Tunnel* is Switzerland which is yet to be completed although digging started in 1996(already 17 years passed).


----------



## Devil Soul

*Pakistan, China set sights on Arabian Sea link*

July 06, 2013 Agencies
BEIJING - Pakistan and China on Friday set their sights on developing a transport link from northwestern China through rugged Pakistani mountains to the Arabian Sea, a route they hope will boost economic growth and slash shipping times.During first official visit of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif to Beijing, the leadership of the two countries vowed to further deepen their sweeter than honey relationship, enhance bilateral cooperation and strengthen coordination on international and regional issues.In a joint statement issued at the end of the talks between Nawaz and his counterpart Li Keqiang China reiterated support to Pakistan's sovereignty and territorial integrity. It reaffirmed that its relationship with Pakistan is a matter of highest priority in its foreign policy and it would continue to strengthen strategic partnership.A broad agreement for the economic corridor was among eight pacts signed following the meeting between the two prime ministers and their associated. The transport link was described as a long-term plan to connect the Chinese city of Kashgar to the port of Gwadar, more than 2,000 kilometres away across the towering Karakoram mountains and Pakistans Balochistan province. This ambitious project would cost around $18 billion and involve building around 200 kilometres tunnels.Another agreement will see a fibre optic cable laid from the Chinese border to the Pakistani city of Rawalpindi that will boost Pakistans access to international communications networks. China is to provide 85 per cent of the financing for the three-year projects $44 million budget, with Pakistan covering the rest. Federal Minister for Planning and Development Ahsan Iqbal signed the Economic Corridor pact from Pakistani side while National Development and Reforms Commission of PRC Chairman Xu Shao Shi inked the pact from Chinese side.The Agreement on Economic and Technical cooperation between the Government of Pakistan and China was also inked. The Advisor to PM on Foreign Affairs Tariq Fatemi signed this agreement. The document for laying optic fibre link was signed between Strategic Communication organisation of Pakistan and Huawei company. Advisor Tariq Fatemi signed another MoU for cooperation between Institute of Strategic Study and China Institute of Contemporary Study.Two letters of exchanges were also signed  one on training courses for textile, flood relief and disastrous management, and the other on provision of equipment for eradication of Polio. Punjab Energy Minister Choudhry Sher Ali Khan signed MoU on local home solar solution project. The chief of the ZTE signed the documents on Chinese side. Another MoU was signed for cooperation and exchanges between ruling Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz and Ruling Communist Party of China. All these agreements and MoUs were signed in the presence of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and Premier Li Keqaing.The two countries recognising the existing opportunities and the challenges pledged to promote policies that can advance the cause of peace co-operation and harmony. The leadership of both the countries also reaffirmed their commitment to pursue people-centric policies that could mitigate poverty promote social and economic development and diminish the roots of conflictChinese leadership appreciated Pakistan's long-term staunch support on issues concerning China's core interests and assured to continue its full support to Pakistan in its efforts to maintain its independence sovereignty and territorial integrity. The leadership said it also supports Pakistan in maintaining social stability and economic development.Pakistan reiterated that friendship with China was the cornerstone of its foreign policy enjoying a national consensus. Pakistan appreciated the support and assistance of the Chinese government and people for Pakistan's sovereignty and socio-economic development. Nawaz said Pakistan will continue to adhere to its one-China policy oppose Taiwan and Tibet's independence and support China's efforts in combating the "Three Evils" of extremism terrorism and separatism.The two sides agreed that the evolving situation in Afghanistan has great implications for the regional security and stability and they reaffirmed their support for an Afghan-owned and Afghan-led peace and reconciliation process and said they would work with the regional countries and the international community to help Afghanistan achieve peace stability and security.China and Pakistan also reaffirmed their commitment to promoting multilateral arms control disarmament and non-proliferation measures. Both believe that global disarmament measures should not be discriminatory. Both sides also decided to further strengthen the ties of pragmatic cooperation between them with a view to translating their high-level political relationship into wider economic dividends.The Chinese leaders also appreciated that Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif had chosen China as his first destination for his visit abroad. The Chinese side agreed to support the efforts of Pakistan in addressing its urgent energy needs. The two sides agreed to hold the third meeting of the China-Pakistan Joint Energy Working Group at an early date and deepen cooperation in conventional energy renewable energy and other sources of energy.The two sides agreed to fully implement the Additional Agreement to Extend the Five Year Development Programme on China-Pakistan Trade and Economic Cooperation and the China-Pakistan Free Trade Agreement; fast track work on the projects identified under the Five Year Development Program; hold the second phase of tax-reduction negotiations of China-Pakistan Free Trade Agreement on speedy basis; further liberalise trade and advance economic integration between them.The two sides would also support enterprises of the two countries in conducting cooperation on establishment of industrial zones in Gwadar. In a meeting with President China Overseas Port Holding Company Limited Sun Ziyun, Nawaz said his government desires to develop Gwadar Port on Hong Kong model and it may be given special status through necessary legislation to ensure speedy work. Nawaz said the govt wanted to develop an airport of international standard in Gwadar and called for early completion of the repair and rehabilitation works on Karakorum Highway. Nawaz ordered the completion of Lahore-Karachi Motorway within two and half years after finalising the feasibility study of the project in three months. Talking to PTV after signing of an MoU between Pakistan and China for this motorway, he said government was committed to provide comfortable and affordable transport facilities to its citizens within minimum possible time.
Pakistan, China set sights on Arabian Sea link

*Nawaz urges Chinese investment in power sector*
AGENCIES | DAWN.COM
BEIJING/SHANGHAI: Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Saturday held meetings with delegations of China&#8217;s top business executives and discussed with them energy, development and infrastructure projects in Pakistan.

The prime minister met the delegations on board a high speed train while traveling from Beijing to Shanghai, where he visited the Pakistan-China Energy Forum attended by over 50 prominent Chinese investors.

The Pakistani premier is on a five-day visit to China, his first foreign visit since coming to power in the May 11 general elections.

During his meetings, Sharif put special emphasis on his government&#8217;s desire to utilise coal to generate low-priced electricity in Pakistan.

Jin Chunsheng, Vice President China Machinery Engineering Corporation said his company was capable of manufacturing coal turbines having the capacity to generate up to 1000 megawatts, greater than common coal turbines which generate a maximum of 500MWof electricity.

Chunsheng said his company was currently working on a power project in Jamshoro. Sharif also met the Executive President of China&#8217;s Gezhouba Company, Yang Yisheng.

Yisheng assured the Pakistan premier that work on the Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower Project, the construction of which Gezhouba is involved in, would be completed by 2016.

He said work on project&#8217;s $200 million transmission line is yet to begin however his company has already submitted its bid for the purpose.

He also expressed the desire to take part in the construction of the Diamer-Bhasha Dam and that his company would strive to seek financial support from the Chinese monetary institutions.

He also expressed interest in executing further power, infrastructure and high speed train projects in Pakistan. The prime minister invited Gezhouba company&#8217;s head to visit Pakistan with proposals of interest for further discussion on those projects.

Later addressing the Pakistan-China Energy Forum in Shanghai, Sharif said his government&#8217;s top priority was to resolve issues related to energy and that they would welcome all Chinese and foreign investment.

The Prime Minister expressed the hope that the Chinese investment in energy sector would take the lead.
http://dawn.com/news/1023246/nawaz-urges-chinese-investment-in-power-sector


----------



## rott

Argus Panoptes said:


> These proposed links are good in theory, but will fail miserably in practice even if somehow they are realized, and even for that the chances are slim to none.



I am sure the Chinese have done numerous research on it before making it a reality.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

rott said:


> I am sure the Chinese have done numerous research on it before making it a reality.



Reality is a long long way from these plans as of yet.


----------



## SHAMK9

Armstrong said:


> But our @SHAMK9 has a crush on Hellen Mirren !



 my only crush is Mahira Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

> Despite security concerns, *China is set to invest heavily in Pakistani infrastructure projects.* Beijing is looking for new ways to import energy and support in its fight against terrorism.
> 
> Last week, Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif met with China's President Xi Jinping during his first official visit to Beijing aimed at courting Chinese investment in his country's ailing transport and electricity generating sectors.
> 
> During the five-day visit, a total of eight pacts were signed, including one for the construction of an "economic corridor," a *2,000-kilometer (1,200-mile) transport project connecting the city of Kashgar in northwestern China to the Pakistani port of Gwadar, likely by road in the beginning and possibly by rail later.[/B
> 
> But project developers will not only have to surmount enormous geographical obstacles, but also to deal with the terror threat coming from different militant extremist groups within Pakistan, particularly in Balochistan province. "The chances of the plan succeeding will largely depend on the security situation in Pakistan," said Christan Wagner, South Asia expert at the Berlin-based German Institute for International and Security Affairs (SWP).
> 
> Liu Xiaoxue, from the Beijing-based Institute of Asia-Pacific Studies, explains that there have been many abductions and attacks on Chinese citizens in the region. But she also emphasized that China had no other choice if it wanted to remain Pakistan's largest contractor. "China can only hope that by investing in Pakistan, the economy of the South Asian nation will bounce back," Liu told DW.]
> 
> *


*


Excerpt: China increases investment in Pakistan | Asia | DW.DE | 11.07.2013


This is great news, several months ago I had discussed road linkage with Kashgar.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/genera...ram-highway-reconstruction-5.html#post3855072*


----------



## Kompromat

*Gwadar-Kashgar motorway to strengthen Sino-Pak ties*

July 13, 2013

ISLAMABAD - Islamabad Chamber of Commerce and Industry (ICCI) president Zafar Bakhtawari said on Friday that Sino-Pak agreement of 2700 kilometer long Gwadar-Kashgar motorway will open new avenues of relationship in trade and economy between the two countries. Talking to APP, Zafar Bakhtawari said that the &#8220;National Economic Corridor&#8221; agreement with China is a hallmark of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif&#8217;s government which will benefit more than 3 billion people. 

Bakhtawari informed APP that according to this agreement, on 2700 kilometer motorway, 200 kilometer long tunnels with 70 main bridges will be constructed. This agreement will expand ties with China on economic grounds, ICCI president said. He further said that trade corridor between two countries will open new vistas for development in the region.


Gwadar-Kashgar motorway to strengthen Sino-Pak ties


----------



## A1Kaid

Gwadar-Kashgar motorway is a great step forward, China can make easier exports via Gwadar, and possibly other Central Asian countries nearby Kashgar.


----------



## A1Kaid

Deal reached and signed on the new economic corridor and road connecting Gwadar to Kashgar.



> *China, Pakistan reach deal on &#8216;economic corridor*&#8217;
> 
> 
> By Miles Yu July 18, 2013
> 
> *China and Pakistan signed an agreement July 5 that will create an &#8220;economic corridor&#8221; linking northwestern China to the Arabian Sea, according to the official government newspaper China Daily.*
> 
> The project is &#8220;long term,&#8221; and will seek to* construct highways, rail lines and energy pipelines connecting the city of Kashgar *in China&#8217;s Xinjiang region to the deep-water Pakistani port of Gwadar, which is operated by a Chinese state-run company. The port is located near the Pakistani-Iranian border overlooking the mouth of the Strait of Hormuz, a key oil transportation sea lane.
> 
> Chinese and Pakistani officials at the signing ceremony in Beijing's Great Hall of the People downplayed the project&#8217;s strategic aspects. They stressed the economic benefits the two countries will enjoy.
> 
> &#8220;Our two countries can closely link China&#8217;s Western Development Strategy with Pakistan&#8217;s development strategy of reviving its economy,&#8221; Chinese Premier Li Keqiang told Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif.



Source: Inside China: China, Pakistan reach deal on 'economic corridor' - Washington Times


This is excellent news highways, rail link, and energy pipeline connected with Kashgar! This is what Pakistan and China have been working towards and agreement has been finalized we will see construction phase begin soon enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Really happy about this news, Pakistan will be better connected with Kashgar and western China. This will bring significant economic benefit to Pakistan and western China.

The street markets of Kashgar, in the Xinjiang region of China 2013 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

A1Kaid said:


> Deal reached and signed on the new economic corridor and road connecting Gwadar to Kashgar.
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Inside China: China, Pakistan reach deal on 'economic corridor' - Washington Times
> 
> 
> This is excellent news highways, rail link, and energy pipeline connected with Kashgar! This is what Pakistan and China have been working towards and agreement has been finalized we will see construction phase begin soon enough.............



This is the complete text of that part of the story, and the map is not from that source.

Please note that all the Chinese Premier said was that the "two countries *can *closely link China&#8217;s Western Development Strategy with Pakistan&#8217;s development strategy of reviving its economy", that is all. CAN, not WILL. It is a very carefully worded statement that is typical of Chinese diplomatic language, and should be interpreted carefully.


Inside China: China, Pakistan reach deal on &#39;economic corridor&#39; - Washington Times

*Inside China: China, Pakistan reach deal on &#8216;economic corridor&#8217;*

By Miles Yu
Thursday, July 18, 2013

China and Pakistan signed an agreement July 5 that will create an &#8220;economic corridor&#8221; linking northwestern China to the Arabian Sea, according to the official government newspaper China Daily.

The project is &#8220;long term,&#8221; and will seek to construct highways, rail lines and energy pipelines connecting the city of Kashgar in China&#8217;s Xinjiang region to the deep-water Pakistani port of Gwadar, which is operated by a Chinese state-run company. The port is located near the Pakistani-Iranian border overlooking the mouth of the Strait of Hormuz, a key oil transportation sea lane.

Chinese and Pakistani officials at the signing ceremony in Beijing's Great Hall of the People downplayed the project&#8217;s strategic aspects. They stressed the economic benefits the two countries will enjoy.

&#8220;Our two countries can closely link China&#8217;s Western Development Strategy with Pakistan&#8217;s development strategy of reviving its economy,&#8221; Chinese Premier Li Keqiang told Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif.

Mostly financed and built by Beijing, Gwadar assumes great importance in China&#8217;s strategy for bypassing U.S.- and India-dominated waters and points east of the Strait of Hormuz.

This year, the Pakistani government prematurely ended a contract with a Singaporean company that had been managing Gwadar, and transferred management to the Beijing-owned China Overseas Holding Ltd.

&#8220;Now that the management of Gwadar has been handed over to China, we expect that Gwadar is ready to become a very important economic hub and an important Arabian Sea port,&#8221; Mr. Sharif was quoted in China Daily.

Pakistan is China&#8217;s most significant ally in the region. China sells about half of its military hardware exports to Pakistan, including combat aircraft, missile technology and light- to medium-sized arms.

Analysts say that the Chinese-Pakistani joint project will greatly impact the geostrategic outlook of the region.


----------



## A1Kaid

Argus Panoptes said:


> This is the complete text of that part of the story, and the map is not from that source.
> 
> Please note that all the Chinese Premier said was that the "two countries *can *closely link China&#8217;s Western Development Strategy with Pakistan&#8217;s development strategy of reviving its economy", that is all. CAN, not WILL. It is a very carefully worded statement that is typical of Chinese diplomatic language, and should be interpreted carefully.
> 
> 
> Inside China: China, Pakistan reach deal on 'economic corridor' - Washington Times
> 
> *Inside China: China, Pakistan reach deal on &#8216;economic corridor&#8217;*
> 
> By Miles Yu
> Thursday, July 18, 2013
> 
> China and Pakistan signed an agreement July 5 that will create an &#8220;economic corridor&#8221; linking northwestern China to the Arabian Sea, according to the official government newspaper China Daily.
> 
> The project is &#8220;long term,&#8221; and will seek to construct highways, rail lines and energy pipelines connecting the city of Kashgar in China&#8217;s Xinjiang region to the deep-water Pakistani port of Gwadar, which is operated by a Chinese state-run company. The port is located near the Pakistani-Iranian border overlooking the mouth of the Strait of Hormuz, a key oil transportation sea lane.
> 
> Chinese and Pakistani officials at the signing ceremony in Beijing's Great Hall of the People downplayed the project&#8217;s strategic aspects. They stressed the economic benefits the two countries will enjoy.
> 
> &#8220;Our two countries can closely link China&#8217;s Western Development Strategy with Pakistan&#8217;s development strategy of reviving its economy,&#8221; Chinese Premier Li Keqiang told Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif.
> 
> Mostly financed and built by Beijing, Gwadar assumes great importance in China&#8217;s strategy for bypassing U.S.- and India-dominated waters and points east of the Strait of Hormuz.
> 
> This year, the Pakistani government prematurely ended a contract with a Singaporean company that had been managing Gwadar, and transferred management to the Beijing-owned China Overseas Holding Ltd.
> 
> &#8220;Now that the management of Gwadar has been handed over to China, we expect that Gwadar is ready to become a very important economic hub and an important Arabian Sea port,&#8221; Mr. Sharif was quoted in China Daily.
> 
> Pakistan is China&#8217;s most significant ally in the region. China sells about half of its military hardware exports to Pakistan, including combat aircraft, missile technology and light- to medium-sized arms.
> 
> Analysts say that the Chinese-Pakistani joint project will greatly impact the geostrategic outlook of the region.



Of course they used "can" and they showed their intentions by the signing of the agreement. China really needs this plan to materialize and Pakistan will certainly benefit. So you have to interpret their action which is indicative of their will to complete this project.



> CAN, not WILL. It is a very carefully worded statement that is typical of Chinese diplomatic language, and should be interpreted carefully.



You are seriously reading too much into it, they signed the agreement and China needs road linkage and railway linkage with Gwadar so they can import and export from western China. He was just speaking about how both countries CAN develop this corridor and hence they are ready to do so with the signing of this agreement.





> and the map is not from that source.



That's why I didn't include it in the article or quotation.


----------



## darkinsky

i suspect this economic corridor is not viable for china itself

it will be for the sole benefit of pakistan linking to central asia


if it was for china they would have showed a lot of interest


----------



## A1Kaid

darkinsky said:


> i suspect this economic corridor is not viable for china itself
> 
> it will be for the sole benefit of pakistan linking to central asia
> 
> 
> if it was for china they would have showed a lot of interest




Well China has been handed over the Port Operations in Gwadar, now they need a sustainable and convenient linkage to Gwadar from western China. Hence, this agreement has been signed to create the necessary infrastructure connecting Gwadar to Kashgar. Highway, hi-speed rail linkage, and energy pipeline were agreed upon in the agreement signed. The Chinese Government, has shown a lot of interest they understand it is a vital part of their geostrategy they need a short and viable route to the Strait of Hormuz and Gwadar is adjacent to that.


----------



## darkinsky

A1Kaid said:


> Well China has been handed over the Port Operations in Gwadar, now they need a sustainable and convenient linkage to Gwadar from western China. Hence, this agreement has been signed to create the necessary infrastructure connecting Gwadar to Kashgar. Highway, hi-speed rail linkage, and energy pipeline were agreed upon in the agreement signed. The Chinese Government, has shown a lot of interest they understand it is a vital part of their geostrategy they need a short and viable route to the Strait of Hormuz and Gwadar is adjacent to that.



china is only looking for naval port where they can keep their interests intact in the oil supply


----------



## Edevelop

*Pakistani cabinet approves major economic accord with China*

ISLAMABAD, July 25 (Xinhua) -- Pakistani Federal Cabinet on Thursday accorded ex-post facto approval for start of negotiations and signing of Memorandum of Understanding on the cooperation of developing "China-Pakistan Economic Corridor" long-term plan, officials said.

The cabinet meeting, presided over by Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, also approved action plan between National Development and Reform Commission of China and Ministry of Planning and Development of Pakistan, an official statement said.

The Prime Minister paid official visit to China from July 3 to 8 at the invitation of Chinese Premier Li Keqiang. This was Nawaz Sharif's first foreign visit since he assumed office last month.

The Prime Minister briefed the Cabinet on his successful visit to China and informed the members that both countries had agreed on the implementation of a mega-project of Gwadar-Kashgar economic corridor which would not only prove to be "a dream come true" in terms of progress and prosperity for the people of Pakistan but for the whole region.

"Chinese companies are expected to relocate their businesses in the economic zones along the Corridor in Pakistan thus opening avenues for Pakistan's trade and commerce with other countries of the region," the Prime Minister informed the Cabinet, the official statement said.

Nawaz Sharif said both Pakistan and China have formed task forces to monitor and expedite the progress in implementation of the economic corridor project.

The Chinese task force is expected to visit Pakistan soon after the Muslim festival of "Eid-ul-Fitr" to be celebrated next month.

As a special goodwill gesture by the Chinese side, the insurance charges of six percent on the Chinese investment in Pakistan which run into billions had been waived, Prime Minister informed the Cabinet.

Nawaz Sharif said the economic cooperation agreed upon between the two countries during his visit will result in Pakistan's economic resurgence. 

Pakistani cabinet approves major economic accord with China -- Shanghai Daily | ???? -- English Window to China New


----------



## Edevelop

* China keen to work closely with Pakistan *

ISLAMABAD - Sun Weidong, Chinese Ambassador on Monday said that a *high level Chinese delegation including representatives of Chinese financial institutions is expected to visit Pakistan shortly to discuss the project with their counterparts in Pakistan*. While talking to Finance Minister Ishaq Dar, the Chinese Ambassador said that the recent visit of PM Nawaz Sharif was very successful. He said it was unprecedented that the PM of China and the PM of Pakistan met twice within six weeks, &#8220;We cherish our friendships with Pakistan which has lasted for decades&#8221; said the Chinese Ambassador.
The Ambassador said that the landmark agreement on the construction of an economic corridor stretched over a thousand Kilometer would connect Kashgar with Gwadar. This corridor, he said, will have great impact on the trade and bilateral relations between the two countries, besides economic impact on the region. The Chinese Ambassador said that China was keen to work closely with Pakistan on infrastructure and energy projects. He also informed the Finance Minister about his meetings with provincial authorities in Punjab. The Chinese Ambassador said that establishment of economic zones along the corridor will help create employment and generate economic activity which will be mutually beneficial. While talking to Chinese Ambassador Senator Ishaq Dar said that both the Chinese and Pakistani Prime Ministers are on the same length and we admire the vision of the Chinese leadership.
He thanked Chinese leadership and government for waiving off 6pc compulsory insurance, which speaks volumes of the friendship between the two nations and Chinese cooperation and assistance to Pakistan. Senator Ishaq Dar said that PM Nawaz Sharif has already chaired a high level meeting on the economic corridor as this project was very close to his heart. Senator Ishaq Dar appreciated the idea of creation of economic zone along the economic corridor and said that this will be a win-win situation for both countries. *Senator Ishaq Dar accepted an invitation to participate in the Euro- Asia Forum, which is being hosted by China and would be held in September, this year.*

China keen to work closely with Pakistan


----------



## Edevelop

*Gwadar-Kashgar Railway project kicks-off*

ISLAMABAD (Online): Planning Commission has kicked-off the materializing of forming &#8220;Pak-China economic corridor project&#8221; of Gwadar-Kashgar Railway project.

The project initially entails a feasibility report on outlaying the route for the said project, for laying Larkana-Gwadar and Dera Ismail Khan-Koyla Jam-Gwadar railway tracks.

Reliable sources in Ministry of Planning Commission have informed ONLINE that a special cell to monitor the project, on specific directives of Prime Minister Mian Nawaz Sharif, had been setup.

Gwadar-Kashgar Railway project kicks-off

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

*Sino-Pak corridor to bolster regional development*
FROM THE NEWSPAPER
ISLAMABAD: The China-Pakistan Economic Corridor Secretariat has been formally inaugurated at the Planning Division with an aim to &#8220;transform the strongest political relations into economic relations&#8221;.

The secretariat was jointly inaugurated on Tuesday by Federal Minister for Planning and Development Ahsan Iqbal and Zhang Xiaoqiang, the vice chairman of National Development and Reforms Commission (NDRC), China.

The inaugural meeting of Joint Cooperation Committee (JCC) of the corridor was held between Chinese delegation &#8212; comprised of high government officials and prominent entrepreneurs &#8212; headed by Xiaoqiang and representatives of different ministries led by Iqbal.

In his opening remarks, Iqbal highlighted the need of transforming political relations into economic relations because they are of &#8220;great significance for the people of Pakistan&#8221;.

He said the corridor &#8212; from Kashgar to Khunjerab and Gwadar &#8212; was not merely a transportation link, but it was energy and telecommunication corridor also.China's development experience of past three decades is a role model for the people of Pakistan, he added.

He said that after the withdrawal of US troops from Afghanistan, there would be a vacuum, which could only be filled by generating economic opportunities in the region to create jobs and economic alternatives.

He said the economic corridor was of high potential for the people of Afghanistan in this regard.

&#8220;The corridor has bilateral links with India, Afghanistan and Iran and would bolster the development in South Asia and the Middle East,&#8221; he said.

Iqbal said, &#8220;Gwadar offers strategic opportunities not only to Pakistan and China but also to the rest of the world. We are keen to have Chinese investment in energy and infrastructure. We are already working with Chinese companies in Gadani coastal energy park and in solar energy projects.&#8221;

He assured his Chinese counterpart of full cooperation from the government to materialise economic relations.

Xiaoqiang said both countries had great potential for economic cooperation in future. He said the corridor &#8220;will not only promote trade but also bring stability in the region by creating jobs&#8221;.

&#8220;This project is important for the whole region,&#8221; he added.

Briefing the delegation about functions and working of the Planning Commission, Iqbal said: &#8220;We are in a phase of medium- and long-term planning to set targets for moderately good growth in GDP and living standard by 2025 and want to transform economy based on knowledge and expertise.&#8221;

He said that besides modernising infrastructure, energy was the government's focal point in long-term policies.

&#8220;We want to transform our exports from commodity into value-added sector by the help of technology and in our long-term planning private sector will be the leader of growth,&#8221;

He said special economic zones would be set up along with the corridor.

He also asked Xiaoqiang to raise the ceiling of investment by Export-Import (Exim) Bank and China Development Bank from $3 billion to $10bn for Pakistan&#8217;s development projects.

Xiaoqiang said China would invest in energy, transportation, infrastructure and export-based industries.

He also hoped the landmark project would serve as backbone for Pakistan's economy.&#8212;APP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

*Gwadar-Kashghar route: JCC to meet next week at Beijing to finalise modalities

February 07, 2014


The Joint Co-operation Committee (JCC) of Pak-China Economic Corridor would meet in the second week of the current month in Beijing (China) to finalise the modalities for making Gwadar-Kashghar route operational, said chairman National Highway Authority (NHA) Shahid Ashraf Tarar.* 

"China is going to invest billions of dollars in the project, accordingly they have big say in the designing of the project," said NHA Chairman while briefing the Senate Standing Committee on Communications, which met with Daud Khan Achakzai in the chair here on Thursday. 

The committee expressed serious concerns over the re-designing of Gwadar-Kashghar route, saying that major cities of Balochistan including Quetta and Zhob had been excluded from the route, while the most disturbed areas of the province had been made part of the route after redesigning. Committee member Zahid Khan also raised objections over the design of the route, saying Peshawar had been excluded while Islamabad and Hawailian would be linked to the route, which was not justifiable. 

Chairman NHA informed the committee that China was focusing on three points including utilisation of existing tracks to make the project operational at the earliest. They also wanted to seek the shortest possible way, besides connecting more economic zones, Tarrar added. Senator Kamil Ali Agha said construction of new route would be no more than 18-20 percent and the existing roads would be upgraded under the project. However, the project should be completed in the best interest of the country as no neighbours are happy with the project. 

The Committee recommended that Chinese authorities should be informed that law and order on the proposed route was not good, therefore other road should be utilised covering most populated areas with good economic opportunities like Quetta. Chairman NHA informed that the concerned authorities would be apprised of the Committee recommendation; however China, the main investor was firm on its design and stance while Pakistan had little to say in that regard. 

Tarrar further said the federal government had earmarked Rs 12 billion in the Public Sector Development Programme for 2013-14 for Balochistan, of which Rs 3.4 billion have so far been released. The committee expressed annoyance over the non-implementation of its recommendations regarding the promotion of NHA officers which was due since long. The Ministry informed that there was a status quo in promotion order of officers/officials issued by Islamabad High Court in writ petition filed by Tanveer Ishaq on April 3, 2013. Altamash Khan, GM (Engineer BS 20) has also filed a writ petition before IHC for promotion, but the matter is still sub-judice. On the stay application of the officers' concerned filed with the main petition, the High Court has passed restraining order dated October 1, 2013. 

The committee members observed that the promotion to the deserving officers should be given immediately, as it was their due rights, they are waiting since long. Minister of State Parliamentary Affairs Sheikh Aftab Ahmad assured the committee to resolve the issue soon and the committee would be apprised in this regard.

Gwadar-Kashghar route: JCC to meet next week at Beijing to finalise modalities | Business Recorder

*The Pakistan Railway is planning to lay a new track to connect Gawadar and Karachi as well as ML-2 track from Gwadar to Dera Ghazi Khan via Khuzdar, Baseema and Jacobabad is also under consideration. The Chinese government will complete its study on the tracks till December 2015 and it would bear all expenditures.*

PR planning to operate shuttle trains among big cities


----------



## VCheng

Aeronaut said:


> construction of new route would be no more than 18-20 percent and the existing roads would be upgraded under the project.



So basically a realignment of the main routes with upgraded links as necessary. No train link or oil pipeline over Khunjerab?


----------



## VCheng

krash said:


> #1) What do you mean by all weather transport links? The KKH is an all weather transport link.
> 
> #2) Pipelines are in the pipeline, so to speak, so is a rail link. Frankly speaking, with the road laid out the pipeline won't be an issue, the rail link though will be impressive.
> .............
> Just thought that I should clear some things up. I believe there was a thread on the proposed plans, you can answer me there so as not to derail this thread further.
> 
> ................



Please read Post #181 above.* There is no pipeline "in the pipeline" and no rail link either.* What you say does not clear anything up but gives an indication of the level of your understanding, or more precisely a lack of it, of the magnitude of the technical and economic issues related to what is nothing more than a flight of wild fancy.

KKH is not an all weather route at present. An oil pipeline cannot be shut at will without leaking thousands of barrels between pumping stations directly into the Indus watershed. The entire Hind Kush is an unstable area seismologically. And using tanker trunks for transporting oil is hugely expensive and the capacity offered will not be enough to make it feasible.


----------



## krash

VCheng said:


> Please read Post #181 above.* There is no pipeline "in the pipeline" and no rail link either.* What you say does not clear anything up but gives an indication of the level of your understanding, or more precisely a lack of it, of the magnitude of the technical and economic issues related to what is nothing more than a flight of wild fancy.
> 
> KKH is not an all weather route at present. An oil pipeline cannot be shut at will without leaking thousands of barrels between pumping stations directly into the Indus watershed. The entire Hind Kush is an unstable area seismologically. And using tanker trunks for transporting oil is hugely expensive and the capacity offered will not be enough to make it feasible.



Have you even read the very first page of this very thread??? Very well...

Had you had enough sense you would have realized that you were reading a report on the general route which did not mention anything about what modes of transportation would be employed in that route. Only tid-bits were given on the first phase which will be the expansion of the road link. Had you further tried to google the subjects you would have found the following out of many links. One is from this very forum.

Oil:

Pakistan to offer China shortest oil route

Pak-China pipeline project: Nawaz to offer China the shortest oil route – The Express Tribune

Rail:

Pak-China rail link to boost tourism

Pak, China rail link to boost tourism in Pakistan

Pak, China rail link to boost tourism in Pakistan

Next, all of the little island of Japan, for example, is a far more active earthquake region than any place in Pakistan (some regions in the US are too). Yet, pipelines are built right across it. Do you know how? Through the magic of technology;

Protecting Pipelines from Earthquakes | University of Utah News
Protecting Pipelines From Catastrophic Effects of Earthquakes | Pipeline & Gas Journal
Geofoam Protects Pipelines From Earthquakes - Power Engineering International

Now there are quite a few safety measures against spills and leakages in pipelines. I mean that's just common sense. We should know, we have some pipeline blown up almost everyday. I won't repeat that you could have googled this yourself again,

eCFR — Code of Federal Regulations
AOPL | Regulations and Standards

And a repetition; almost all of Pakistan is a high-risk earthquake region,






According to you we should have never built any pipelines to Lahore or Islamabad. And imagine the stupidity of the IP gas pipeline.


Lastly, the KKH is indeed an all weather link. I should know, I've been prancing up and down it all my life. The last time I saw snow on the actual road side south of Hunza was in late Jan of 2012, after a period of almost two decades, and it was hardly more than a flurry. The remaining small pockets which do receive snow are cleared away right away. The only rare problem is the Khunjarab Pass which is "officially" closed from start of Jan to end of April, since there isn't enough traffic to keep the roads clear. Mind you even in the closed times the traffic rarely ever stops. And if the traffic should increase, it can be kept open without much problem. Although a pipeline wouldn't mind a closed border. Much more tedious is the job of clearing away landslides which take the road down with them. That is taken care of in about 3 hours, usually, at times a day but that's very rare.

ps: It's ok to not know anything about something. But producing claims out of thin air about something you know nothing about and deliberately ignoring everything else, is a bit juvenile. Don't you think?
I haven't even told you how you can almost completely bypass the Hindukush on your way down or up. Or that you are barely ever in the Hindukush in the first place. But then geography is a boring subject.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

krash said:


> Have you even read the very first page of this very thread??? Very well...
> 
> Had you had enough sense you would have realized that you were reading a report on the general route which did not mention anything about what modes of transportation would be employed in that route. Only tid-bits were given on the first phase which will be the expansion of the road link. Had you further tried to google the subjects you would have found the following out of many links. One is from this very forum.
> 
> Oil:
> 
> Pakistan to offer China shortest oil route
> 
> Pak-China pipeline project: Nawaz to offer China the shortest oil route – The Express Tribune
> 
> Rail:
> 
> Pak-China rail link to boost tourism
> 
> Pak, China rail link to boost tourism in Pakistan
> 
> Pak, China rail link to boost tourism in Pakistan
> 
> Next, all of the little island of Japan, for example, is a far more active earthquake region than any place in Pakistan (some regions in the US are too). Yet, pipelines are built right across it. Do you know how? Through the magic of technology;
> 
> Protecting Pipelines from Earthquakes | University of Utah News
> Protecting Pipelines From Catastrophic Effects of Earthquakes | Pipeline & Gas Journal
> Geofoam Protects Pipelines From Earthquakes - Power Engineering International
> 
> Now there are quite a few safety measures against spills and leakages in pipelines. I mean that's just common sense. We should know, we have some pipeline blown up almost everyday. I won't repeat that you could have googled this yourself again,
> 
> eCFR — Code of Federal Regulations
> AOPL | Regulations and Standards
> 
> And a repetition; almost all of Pakistan is a high-risk earthquake region,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to you we should have never built any pipelines to Lahore or Islamabad. And imagine the stupidity of the IP gas pipeline.
> 
> 
> Lastly, the KKH is indeed an all weather link. I should know, I've been prancing up and down it all my life. The last time I saw snow on the actual road side south of Hunza was in late Jan of 2012, after a period of almost two decades, and it was hardly more than a flurry. The remaining small pockets which do receive snow are cleared away right away. The only rare problem is the Khunjarab Pass which is "officially" closed from start of Jan to end of April, since there isn't enough traffic to keep the roads clear. Mind you even in the closed times the traffic rarely ever stops. And if the traffic should increase, it can be kept open without much problem. Although a pipeline wouldn't mind a closed border. Much more tedious is the job of clearing away landslides which take the road down with them. That is taken care of in about 3 hours, usually, at times a day but that's very rare.
> 
> ps: It's ok to not know anything about something. But producing claims out of thin air about something you know nothing about and deliberately ignoring everything else, is a bit juvenile. Don't you think?
> I haven't even told you how you can almost completely bypass the Hindukush on your way down or up. Or that you are barely ever in the Hindukush in the first place. But then geography is a boring subject.



1. Those are all "offers" made by Pakistan. China is not taking the bait. 

2. There is a difference between oil and gas pipelines. Gas does not contaminate water resources for any length of time.

3. Making pipelines earthquake proof adds huge costs. Besides, how does all that oil get to Gawadar and then into a non-existent pipeline? Once it is on an oil tanker, it is cheaper to just keep on going all the way on China via ship.

4. "Khunjarab Pass which is "officially" *closed from start of Jan to end of April*." Hence it is not an all-season road link.


----------



## krash

VCheng said:


> 1. Those are all "offers" made by Pakistan. China is not taking the bait.
> 
> 2. There is a difference between oil and gas pipelines. Gas does not contaminate water resources for any length of time.
> 
> 3. Making pipelines earthquake proof adds huge costs. Besides, how does all that oil get to Gawadar and then into a non-existent pipeline? Once it is on an oil tanker, it is cheaper to just keep on going all the way on China via ship.
> 
> 4. "Khunjarab Pass which is "officially" *closed from start of Jan to end of April*." Hence it is not an all-season road link.



1) Now what did we talk about making claims out of thin air? The rail link is actually a Chinese proposition and one Chinese company has been very vocally interested in it. The pipeline is a lesser project in size and difficulty, it's been proposed, let's see what happens.

2) Ignoring the many other hazards of leaking natural gas, the example was a loose and funny analogy. Leakages are the first thing any pipeline builder would ever think about, water source near it or not. I gave you two links, please explore them.

3) Firstly, China will be financing it and I doubt they have any problems with the money. Second, all pipelines are built keeping these very elementary dangers in mind. Furthermore, it has to be taken out of the tanker and put into a pipe when it reaches China too. The time and costs are ginormously more for the shipping route, for very obvious reasons. Do you wan't me to find you a link for that too?

4) I've already amply explained this bit before. The 401 too needs serious snow shovelling all season, its no biggy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

krash said:


> 1) Now what did we talk about making claims out of thin air. The rail link is actually a Chinese proposition and one Chinese company has been very vocally interested in it. The pipeline is a lesser project in size and difficulty, it's been proposed, let's see what happens.
> 
> 2) Ignoring the many other hazards of leaking natural gas, the example was a loose and funny analogy. Leakages are the first thing any pipeline builder would ever think about, water source near it or not. I gave you two links, please explore them.
> 
> 3) Firstly, China will be financing it and I doubt they have any problems with the money. Second, all pipelines are built keeping these very elementary dangers in mind. Furthermore, it has to be taken out of the tanker and put into a pipe when it reaches China too. The time and costs are ginormously more for the shipping route, for very obvious reasons. Do you wan't me to find you a link for that too?
> 
> 4) I've already amply explained this bit before. The 401 too needs serious snow shovelling all season, its no biggy.



I will agree with waiting to see what happens.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

VCheng said:


> I will agree with waiting to see what happens.



Thank you and we hope you will keep your mouth closed till than..


----------



## VCheng

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Thank you and we hope you will keep your mouth closed till than..



I type with my fingers.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

VCheng said:


> I type with my fingers.



Figure of speech ... ..

Use your upper portion before typing ..


----------



## VCheng

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Figure of speech ... ..
> 
> Use your upper portion before typing ..



Well, if you had used the correct word "then" instead of "than" it would have made better sense, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## VCheng

What a nicely made graphic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Aeronaut said:


>



it says it will be completed by 2015


----------



## Contrarian

VCheng said:


> What a nicely made graphic.


Notice an interesting part.

Even a corridor that is meant to improve Pakistan's economy includes references to 'dominate Afghanistan and contain India' 

Obsessive Compulsive Disorder.


----------



## Tameem

Contrarian said:


> Notice an interesting part.
> Even a corridor that is meant to improve Pakistan's economy includes references to 'dominate Afghanistan and contain India'
> Obsessive Compulsive Disorder.



These words are for political consumption, don't you worry about too much


----------



## VCheng

Contrarian said:


> Notice an interesting part.
> 
> Even a corridor that is meant to improve Pakistan's economy includes references to 'dominate Afghanistan and contain India'
> 
> Obsessive Compulsive Disorder.



Yes, I noticed that too, but wanted to see who else would pick up on it.

Please keep in mind that these are merely advertisements of dreams, which may or may not be fully realized.

The real dangers lie here:

What matters more: Education or Cricket?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@Contrarian

This graphic is made in India.

"obsessive compulsive disorder'' indeed!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qaisar

Aeronaut said:


> @Contrarian
> 
> This graphic is made in India.
> 
> "obsessive compulsive disorder'' indeed!


@VCheng Now what you say ???:p


----------



## VCheng

Aeronaut said:


> @Contrarian
> 
> This graphic is made in India.
> 
> "obsessive compulsive disorder'' indeed!




Interesting. It is obvious that fools are on both sides of the border. 

The graphic appears here:

Containing a rising India remains the cornerstone of Sino-Pak strategic ties : NEIGHBOURS - India Today

(The article is by Wajahat S. Khan, a Harvard Kennedy School Fellow, is a multimedia journalist who corresponds for NBC News, Aaj TV and Radio Pakistan)




qaisar said:


> @VCheng Now what you say ???:p



Please see above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@VCheng

Graphic is not made by WSK.


----------



## VCheng

Aeronaut said:


> @VCheng
> 
> Graphic is not made by WSJ.



If you have specific knowledge of that fact, then so be it, but usually graphics for an article are made or at least approved by the author.


----------



## Kompromat

@VCheng So be it


----------



## VCheng

Aeronaut said:


> @VCheng So be it



The graphic is not that important or revealing in any case.

Whether the project is actually implemented as being claimed is the important thing. $18 billion is not a small sum.


----------



## Contrarian

VCheng said:


> Whether the project is actually implemented as being claimed is the important thing.* $18 billion is not a small sum.*


It is.
If china wants this corridor done in earnest, they would do it easily. Its chump change for them right now as it will be spread over a lot of years.


----------



## VCheng

Contrarian said:


> It is.
> If china wants this corridor done in earnest, they would do it easily. Its chump change for them right now as it will be spread over a lot of years.




It all depends on the perceived or actual return on the investment by those making it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

VCheng said:


> Well, if you had used the correct word "then" instead of "than" it would have made better sense, as a matter of fact.



See this is what happens when u don't use your brain!!...Before typing.. There is a stupid thingy called prediction or something on your iphone.. Tht does screw up sometimes.. 


Btwn....Lmao at your insightful rants..


----------



## VCheng

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> See this is what happens when u don't use your brain!!...Before typing.. There is a stupid thingy called prediction or something on your iphone.. Tht does screw up sometimes..
> 
> 
> Btwn....Lmao at your insightful rants..



Yes, I blame it all on tuknalojee and not on the user who doesn't know any better. I agree. 

My insights are quite accurate thus far. 

BTW, why don't we discuss the ideas in the posts rather than trying to prevent people from speaking their minds?


----------



## Kompromat

*China, Pakistan to accelerate ‘economic corridor’ construction
6 HOURS AGO BY INP

China and Pakistan have provided further details on their planned economic corridor project signalling the two nations’ commitment for stronger ties.*

Leaders of the two states agreed to accelerate the building of economic corridor which will focus on energy cooperation, transportation infrastructure construction and industrial parks, Peoples Daily reported. During a meeting with visiting Pakistani President Mamnoon Hussain Thursday in Beijing, Chinese Premier Li Keqiang emphasised the strategic significance of building an economic corridor. The two sides need to implement large-scale cooperation projects in electricity and new energy, promote the management of the port of Gwadar and advance connectivity schemes, Li noted. The economic corridor project was proposed during Li’s visit to Pakistan in May 2013.

For China, the project with Pakistan links China’s strategy to develop its western region with Pakistan’s focus on developing its economy, Ma Jiali, researcher with China Institute of Contemporary International relations, told Chinese news agency Xinhua.

Geographically, the economic corridor refers to the 2,000-kilometer road and rail link connecting Kashgar in west China’s Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region to the south western Pakistani port of Gwadar.

However, the project is not confined to transportation infrastructure construction. In addition to road and railway construction, it includes energy cooperation and investment programmes. During President Mamnoon Hussain’s visit to China, a Memorandums of Understanding (MOU) was signed on Wednesday for upgrading the section of the Karakoram Highway.

Tang Mengsheng, director of the Pakistan Studies Center of Peking University, said the upgrading of Karakoram Highway plays a vital role in strengthening connectivity of the two sides. He believes road reconstruction will facilitate bilateral trade and investment, and provide convenience for the two countries’ cooperation in more fields.

In the energy sector, the MOU on co-establishing a national joint research center for small-scaled hydropower technology was signed between the two countries’ ministries of science and technology.

China, Pakistan to accelerate ‘economic corridor’ construction | Pakistan Today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

All the story above shows is upgrading the KKH, with not much else except fluff.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Contrarian said:


> It is.
> If china wants this corridor done in earnest, they would do it easily. Its chump change for them right now as it will be spread over a lot of years.



Man, do you see Chinese people investing billions of dollars, and not taking it seriously?

Large amounts of money are *always* a serious matter to us Chinese.

The major problem is "American interests", who exert influence amongst the more corrupt section of Pakistani politicians. The same ones who shut down the Iran-Pakistan pipeline deal, even when Iran had already finished construction of the pipeline in their own territory!

Now what can we do about this? I don't think anyone doubts the "efficiency" of Chinese infrastructure building, other complaints like import of Chinese workers/materials aside. If we are given the go-ahead and the environment needed, efficiency will certainly come.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

VCheng said:


> All the story above shows is upgrading the KKH, with not much else except fluff.



So its not all that bad and lies as you have been drumming up so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Aeronaut said:


> So its not all that bad and lies as you have been drumming up so far.



Well, look at it this way: Claims of building oil pipelines and railway lines across the Khunjerab are one-sided dreams being peddled by the Pakistani lobby only. I call it like it actually is, not what certain charlatans wish us to see it. 

The KKH is an important road that works very well 8 months out of the year, and it will get better, no doubt.


----------



## Kompromat

VCheng said:


> Well, look at it this way: Claims of building oil pipelines and railway lines across the Khunjerab are one-sided dreams being peddled by the Pakistani lobby only. I call it like it actually is, not what certain charlatans wish us to see it.
> 
> The KKH is an important road that works very well 8 months out of the year, and it will get better, no doubt.




We will find out, and naysayers will be disappointed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Straight from the mouth of our highest leader, Xi Jinping.

China, Pakistan vow to build "community of shared destiny" - Xinhua



> BEIJING, Feb. 19 (Xinhua) -- Chinese President Xi Jinping held talks with his Pakistani counterpart Mamnoon Hussain on Wednesday and the two leaders pledged to forge a China-Pakistan "community of shared destiny".
> 
> "China and Pakistan are good friends, good partners, good neighbors and good brothers," Xi said during the talks at the Great Hall of the People.
> 
> The Chinese side will treat the China-Pakistan ties, as always, from a strategic and long-term perspective, and the ties will be a priority in China's relations with its neighbors, he said.
> 
> Hailing the all-weather, time-tested friendship between the two countries, Hussain said to further cement the friendship serves as "the cornerstone of Pakistan's foreign policy".
> 
> Support for the unique relationship resonates across Pakistan at all levels including the government, political parties and the people, said the Pakistani president.
> 
> Pakistan is willing to build a community of shared destiny with China, said the visiting president. He arrived in Beijing on Tuesday for a four-day state visit at Xi's invitation.
> 
> Hussain said the Pakistani side is appreciative of China's strategic vision and believes China is an important power to promote peace and development in the world as well as in the region.
> 
> It is Hussain's first official foreign trip since taking office in September.
> 
> Before their talks, Xi held a red-carpet ceremony to welcome Hussain at the hall in downtown Beijing.
> 
> China's top legislator Zhang Dejiang met with Hussain earlier on Wednesday and Premier Li Keqiang is scheduled to meet with the visiting president on Thursday.
> 
> During Wednesday's talks, the two presidents agreed to enhance the strategic and cooperative partnership between the two countries, featuring a more solid political foundation, closer economic links, deepened security cooperation and more fluent cultural and people-to-people exchanges.
> 
> "China would stand firmly behind Pakistan's efforts to uphold its sovereignty, independence and territorial integrity, and Pakistan would be opposed to any force that attempts to undermine China's sovereignty," according to a news release after the talks.



Many world leaders don't even get to have an audience with Xi Jinping, let alone a Red carpet welcome.

Xi Jinping is a very busy man. I had my doubts about Xi Jinping for a very long time, but one thing you can say is that he backs up his words strongly, just look at what's going on in China right now. The highest dominoes are falling, even the most powerful Chinese leaders like Zhou Yongkang are not immune to Xi's anti-corruption purge.

If he puts his time into something like this, it is serious business.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VCheng

Aeronaut said:


> We will find out, and naysayers will be disappointed.



How about this. When a rail line is laid up to Gilgit, I will start to pay attention to where it goes next. Okay?


----------



## Kompromat

VCheng said:


> How about this. When a rail line is laid up to Gilgit, I will start to pay attention to where it goes next. Okay?



This is a huge project and will be completed step by step. There are massive engineering challenges involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Aeronaut said:


> This is a huge project and will be completed step by step. There are massive engineering challenges involved.



Yes, that is precisely why I have my doubts and reservations.


----------



## Kompromat

VCheng said:


> Yes, that is precisely why I have my doubts and reservations.



We could use a little bit of optimism.


----------



## VCheng

Aeronaut said:


> We could use a little bit of optimism.



Optimism must be based on a kernel of reality, otherwise it risks being a prelude to even bigger disappointments.

Just look at the landslide that created Attabad Lake and one can see the magnitude of the challenges involved in creating the grand corridors being touted, compared to the resources available.

If the plans are realistic, I can see some hope, for example let us get a dual-carriageway working 24/7 all through the year first. Only then one can a claim of laying down a railway line be given some credibility.


----------



## Kompromat

VCheng said:


> Optimism must be based on a kernel of reality, otherwise it risks being a prelude to even bigger disappointments.
> 
> Just look at the landslide that created Attabad Lake and one can see the magnitude of the challenges involved in creating the grand corridors being touted, compared to the resources available.
> 
> If the plans are realistic, I can see some hope, for example let us get a dual-carriageway working 24/7 all through the year first. Only then one can a claim of laying down a railway line be given some credibility.



No one is dreaming out here. This transit is being taken as a priority on the highest level of govt. You are free to believe whatever you wish to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Aeronaut said:


> No one is dreaming out here. This transit is being taken as a priority on the highest level of govt. You are free to believe whatever you wish to.



I have no doubt that the priority being given is high, but what is being promised will fall a long long long way short of what will be actually realized.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

VCheng said:


> I have no doubt that the priority being given is high, but what is being promised will fall a long long long way short of what will be actually realized.



How would you propose to improve the situation?

And why did America exert pressure to shut down the Iran-Pakistan pipeline, even though Iran had already constructed their side of the pipeline, and Pakistan is in serious need of energy resources?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Chinese-Dragon said:


> How would you propose to improve the situation?
> 
> And why did America exert pressure to shut down the Iran-Pakistan pipeline, even though Iran had already constructed their side of the pipeline, and Pakistan is in serious need of energy resources?



It is simple, promise only what can be realistically delivered. 

A claim for all-weather road link is good, for it is deliverable with an upgraded KKH. Claiming some sort of magical corridor sprinkled with pixie dust and with rainbows in the sky every day where a railway track with high speed trains pulled by unicorns and oil pipelines gushing forth sweet crude with pumps run by goblins is not.

The IP pipeline and issues related to it are off topic for this thread, but let me just say that this project was a non-starter from the beginning, the reasons for that being what I have mentioned persistently elsewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AhsanAmin

Contrarian said:


> 'dominate Afghanistan and contain India'



Yes, it would be right to drop these references and concentrate on gains from trade and better road infrastructure and possibility of gas pipelines and any other economic synergy or tourism etc.

I do want to say again earnestly that attempts at playing politics in third countries by our poor and weak nation is going to hurt us and truly backfire. We have seen very strong nations fail in such politics so it is better to use wisdom and not get ourselves into any dirty affairs. Really when are we going to learn to not keep on making our region a geopolitical curse by our own hands. 

I tried to state my point of view in one of my blogs. Some Thoughts On Pakistan’s Foreign Policy Upon Saudi Prince’s Visit to Lahore | ahsanamin2999

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AhsanAmin

> Historian Daniel Headrick made the crucial connection between means and ends in the projection of global influence. For instance, Headrick argued that the Suez Canal, which opened in 1869, acted a tool of empire for the great powers of the nineteenth century. The building of a canal through the Sinai Peninsula not only made trade and empire in Asia faster by avoiding the Cape of Good Hope, but more economical too. This was particularly the case for the world’s superpower, Great Britain. For Britain, the Suez was an important strategic consideration in its imperial outlook, making the transport of goods, officials and soldiers to Bombay and other key colonial hubs easier and affordable. At the same time, the canal aided the wider globalization process of the nineteenth century, which opened Asia up to the advent of Western adventure capitalists with exploitation and domination never far from the surface. The Suez Canal acted as a “tool of empire,” as Headrick put it, and in a small but important way, the world became that much more global—all to the benefit of those Western nations that could harness of the power of the sea.
> 
> Headrick’s argument turns on a profound if easily overlooked point: those with easy access to the sea-lanes of the world invariably have the tools for global power and trade. Even today, the laws of economic scale dictate that air and rail, while important in their own right, will always be poor cousins to the efficiency and capacity of container ships and waterborne trade.
> 
> Despite the fact that the free trade zone port of Gwadar in Pakistan’s southwestern province of Balochistan has been an unprofitable enterprise with operational control now in Chinese hands, its potential remains. If anything, the development of the deep ocean port and an associated international airport, as well as the creation of a transport corridor connecting Gwadar to China’s easternmost province of Xinjiang, is a game changer for the Central Asian region. In Beijing this February, President Mamnoon Hussain and Chinese President Xi Jinping signed a series of agreements designed to breathe life to the corridor project. In the coming years, the once sleepy fishing enclave of Gwadar will become a staging ground for the geopolitical reorganization of the region.
> 
> With the development of the corridor, Central Asia, traditionally an economically closed region owing to its geography and lack of infrastructure, will have greater access to the sea and to the global trade network. For Afghanistan and Tajikistan, both of which have signed transit agreements with Pakistan, it will provide a more economical means of transporting goods, making their export products more competitive globally. For China, meanwhile, the corridor will provide it with direct access to the Indian Ocean, enabling China to project itself strategically into the mineral and oil rich regions of Western Asia and Africa (and beyond). And for Pakistan, the project provides the country not only a third deep-sea port but also a better connected gateway into China’s backyard, giving Pakistan the potential to make good on its free trade agreement with the dragon economy.
> 
> In purely realist terms, the project makes Pakistan a complicit satellite in China’s attempt to break the U.S. encirclement of Asia. Commentators link Gwadar to China’s numerous other port facilities and corridors developed in partnership with other nations. This “String of Pearls” looks much like a noose around Southeastern Asia as far as India and the United States are concerned. India in particular has looked on with continued unease at the Pakistan-China corridor and port in terms of its effect on the maritime balance of power in the Indian Ocean. Ideally, if regional relations were better, the corridor would be a circuit linking the three economic powerhouses of the region, China, Pakistan, _and_ India (as well as Iran for that matter), integrating the economic systems of South Asia and Central Asia.
> 
> Nevertheless, the corridor will play a crucial role in advancing Pakistan’s economic power. Exporting, transiting, and transporting goods into and out of Central Asia and carrying them away on the current of the world’s sea lanes, the Pakistan-China corridor will be a vital factor in Pakistan’s economic future. The corridor is best thought of as a comprehensive infrastructure package encompassing a wide range of spinoffs, including gas and oil pipelines, railways, an expressway from Karachi to Lahore, fiber-optic cabling, metro bus and underground services for key Pakistani cities. One could even link China’s financial assistance in the development of nuclear power plants in Pakistan to the wider picture.
> 
> However, it is the same circular argument. The security situation must improve and reform, both economic and social, is required if the future economic prosperity of Pakistan is to be guaranteed. Whether Pakistan’s Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and the ruling Pakistan Muslim League (PML-N) have the technocratic and entrepreneurial acumen to develop a bold economic strategy out of the corridor is unclear. For Sharif, the PML-N, and many of Pakistan’s ruling elites for that matter, there is a tendency to think purely in terms of developing heavy industries, of state owned enterprises, and of “guns over butter” (case in point: Pakistan has nuclear weapons but has still to achieve a reliable source of power). This populist approach to the political economy is based on a desire to maintain a military-industrial complex capable of competing against India, the chief rival in the region.
> 
> In reality, agriculture, chemicals, textiles, and various other manufactured items are the stuff of Pakistan’s true productivity—items that are tradable on the global market and capable of boosting national income. Pakistan has always been well placed to export given its access to the Indian Ocean and proximity to key markets in the West and East, to say nothing of its international reach through the Pakistani diaspora and the fact that it has the third largest English-speaking population in the world. Despite government absenteeism—that reoccurring failure within the political sphere to respond to the Taliban and to the reactionaries that routinely thwart Pakistan’s potential—as well as rampant inflation and a serious lack of currency reserves, Pakistan’s private sector has proven resilient, capable of going in for global trade with the right encouragement. The cue is now for the Pakistani government and the business community to formulate a more global economic policy.
> 
> As it stands, the failure to fully capitalize on the free trade agreement between China and Pakistan demonstrates the need for a major policy effort to make the most of the corridor. For one, the Pakistani government needs to place greater emphasis on trade relations in its overall foreign policy as well as foster the exporting aspirations of small and midsize companies. Expansive economic policy, continued liberal reform, and, above all, an improved security situation are the formula needed to make full use of the tools of globalization which Pakistan will soon have at its disposal.
> 
> _Christopher Ernest Barber is a doctoral candidate at the University of Auckland, specializing in the history of international arbitration and the development of globalization, commerce, and trade._


_

The Pakistan-China Corridor | The Diplomat_


----------



## Chak Bamu

AhsanAmin said:


> _
> The Pakistan-China Corridor | The Diplomat_



We make too much of Gwadar. It is not an easy preposition. It will necessarily take decades to mature. There are too many road-blocks, hurdles, and problems in the way. The chief of which is the unease of the local Baloch population. If it were up to Pashtuns and Punjabis, Gwadar would be a crown jewel within a decade. But local Baloch population would have gotten lost in all the associated frenzy of development and huge settlement of people from outside that region.

There needs to be serious investment in social development for at least a decade in and around Gwadar to ensure that locals are able to get their fair share in development of Gwadar. Gradual increase in development would be necessary to avoid back lash from locals.

Gwadar needs to be a win-win situation for all concerned. Otherwise there are plenty of troublemakers lurking about in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CJ Arain

India thinks it is a great threat to india
Allah knows what the think


----------



## Kompromat

CJ Arain said:


> India thinks it is a great threat to india
> Allah knows what the think



We think its none of India's business!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CJ Arain

Aeronaut said:


> We think its none of India's business!


yes but just because it is passing just along border so its itching them badly


----------



## AhsanAmin

Chak Bamu said:


> We make too much of Gwadar. It is not an easy preposition. It will necessarily take decades to mature. There are too many road-blocks, hurdles, and problems in the way. The chief of which is the unease of the local Baloch population. If it were up to Pashtuns and Punjabis, Gwadar would be a crown jewel within a decade. But local Baloch population would have gotten lost in all the associated frenzy of development and huge settlement of people from outside that region.
> There needs to be serious investment in social development for at least a decade in and around Gwadar to ensure that locals are able to get their fair share in development of Gwadar. Gradual increase in development would be necessary to avoid back lash from locals.
> Gwadar needs to be a win-win situation for all concerned. Otherwise there are plenty of troublemakers lurking about in the region.



May be in every new settlement or new development, they could assign a share for local Balochis that Balochis could buy on easy terms. And they would be asked to actually live and do business there as opposed to immediately cashing in on the price differential.


----------



## Multani

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> The rhetoric needs to more masculine. Especially the notorious photo op pic of the Chinese and pakistani soldier holding hands.


 it's fine. They are brothers.

In Pakistani culture, these things aren't considered feminine or not masculine



+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> It means we are friends dumbass.
> It would be better if both soldiers held their hands up together in triumph, not sitting down like this though.


 
yes, that is the most appropriate way.


----------



## jaydee

Argus Panoptes said:


> Both the stories above are typical planted B.S. with no real substance.
> 
> The following para is illustrative:
> 
> "Pakistan is hoping to benefit from China, which is now the world&#8217;s second-largest economy and is poised to take over the top slot from the US by 2020. The plan is to create a trade corridor that largely hinges on China&#8217;s willingness to give a mix of grants and concessionary loans to construct the infrastructure, officials added."
> 
> Source: SinoPak Economic Corridor | Updates & Discussions
> 
> Translation: "We will start our begging from China to get anything built. Let's hope and pray they agree."


You seem to have a negative outlook to life.Nation building is always difficult but that shouldn't stop pakistan from planning for this project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

*Pak-China Economic Corridor: Chinese team to visit Gwadar by end-April*
By Peer Muhammad
Published: April 13, 2014

*ISLAMABAD: 
A high-level Chinese technical team will visit Gwadar by the end of this month to examine the deep seaport and infrastructure sites for the proposed Pakistan-China Economic Corridor.*

This is for the first time top Chinese experts will examine the proposed roads and rail tracks for the economic corridor from Gwadar port, in Balochistan, to Kashgar, in China.

“We will arrange meetings and physical visits of the Chinese technical team at the port and infrastructure sites to examine technical feasibilities of infrastructure,” said Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) Chairman Dostain Khan Jamaldini.

This visit will be followed by another by officials of Chinese financial institutions – including China’s Exim Bank, the chief financier of the mega project – to set modalities for provision of funds to execute the project, he added. He said the technical team might give some suggestions for further improvement in infrastructure.

Pakistan has also asked the Chinese company – responsible for operating the Gwadar port – to submit the masterplan of a free trade zone along with a comprehensive business and marketing plan for the port to get a formal approval, which will pave way for starting businesses at the free trade zone of the port.

Under the short-term plan, the two countries want to develop the Gwadar port, whose control has already been given to China, in a bid to attract investment in different sectors to make it a hub of economic activity, especially for regional countries.

Some Chinese businessmen and investors have already visited Pakistan to explore trade opportunities in the free trade zone as well as in the proposed economic corridor.

_Published in The Express Tribune, April 13th, 2014._


----------



## Kompromat

*Implications of new ‘Silk Route’
*​Much publicised agreement to speed up work on Pakistan-China trade corridor termed a "game changer"


By Faryal Leghari, Deputy Editor - Opinion
Published: 11:36 July 13, 2013






Dubai: Pakistan Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif’s recent five-day trip to China after assuming power has been termed highly successful in Islamabad. Important deals were inked on this visit that is emblematic of Sharif’s economic policy aimed at fixing the country’s staggering economy. But more significant is the strategic development pertaining to the decision to develop the trade corridor between the two countries — a project with regional implications beyond South West Asia.

The much-publicised agreement to speed work on developing a 2,000-km trade corridor linking Gwadar Port on Pakistan’s Makran Coast to Kashgar in China’s Xingjian province has been called a “game changer” by Sharif.

While credit must be given to the Pakistan premier for his plans to speed up this ambitious project — perceived as pivotal to the country’s economic prosperity — there are several underlying factors, especially security and political differences within Balochistan, that will have to be incorporated in policy formulation for the corridor’s implementation.

*Enthusiasm*

Such is the enthusiasm for propelling Pakistan-China’s economic and strategic ties to new levels that Sharif even announced the formation of a ‘China Cell’ in the prime minister’s house. However, given the precarious security situation, especially along the prospective route of this corridor, it remains to be seen if this dream project can attain full potential and be able to repay anticipated dividends to both Pakistan and China.

For one, the Gwadar to Kashgar (Xingjian province in China) trade corridor passes through territory that is deemed a high security risk zone. Second, the purpose of this corridor is to give China the shortest route possible for its crucial energy imports from the Gulf states. And vice versa a convenient route for its exports to the Gulf, Africa and Europe.

This project has high stakes for Pakistan in terms of boosting its economy, developing high-grade infrastructure, creating thousands of jobs and serving as a strategic conduit for energy imports. But more important, by default, it also serves as an important crucial link in the energy export chain to China and Central Asia for the Gulf states.

The project entails the construction of road and rail links passing through around almost 2,000 km of difficult territory, including vast stretches of uninhabited areas in Balochistan and the northern mountainous areas in Pakistan, linking it to Karakoram Highway.

The cost of this development will be in billions of dollars, an investment China is reported to have already pledged in the form of ‘soft loans’. The railway infrastructure that is to provide crucial links for transporting oil, gas (from Gulf) and minerals and food (from Africa) is at present non-existent.

The existing railway lines that may be used to connect to the new communication network will require massive upgrading. Providing security for both rail and road transportation is something that will require proper planning and provision of massive resources by the government. There have been past incidents involving hostage taking and targeted killings of Chinese engineers and other personnel working on development and infrastructure projects in the country, much to the embarrassment of the Pakistan government.

Ensuring security for foreign specialists working on development projects is something Pakistan needs to look into as an immediate priority. Sharif’s quest to bring in foreign investments will only be successful if the security needs for those projects are met fully. Pakistan and China have also signed agreements to develop industrial cities in various parts in Pakistan including at Gwadar.

Close to the Straits of Hormuz, Gwadar’, undoubtedly has the potential to become the gateway to Central Asia and China. Its location at the junction of the world’s three most important strategic and economic regions– Middle East, South Asia and Central Asian Republics – makes it potentially viable to generate billions in annual transit trade. As part of shift in policy, Saudi Arabia and other GCC states have been keenly pursuing trade and economic links with China and other Asian states.

Similarly China’s growing needs for energy resources, food and minerals from the Gulf and Africa has also boosted trade between the regions. The availability of alterative trade routes, especially those that cut distance and time are likely to benefit both.

*Key link*

The proposed Gwadar-Khunjerab-Kashgar link could thus serve those needs ideally, once it has been set up. There were plans earlier to connect Gwadar with Port Qasim in Karachi and the new rail and road links with Kashgar could boost the capacity for trade.

More ambitious plans that were floated earlier included linking Gwadar with a Trans Asia-European railway project starting from Malaysia, and passing via India, Pakistan, Iran, Afghanistan, Central Asia Republics and ending in Europe. While this may seem far-fetched at present, given the tensions prevalent in South West Asia, it is not impossible. Pakistan and India for once seem keen on moving beyond past acrimonies and boosting trade as part of an ‘economic roadmap to peace’.

Gwadar’s potential to serve as a transit hub for grain and food storage facilities, as well as industrial and processing zones would further boost investment opportunities. The establishment of an oil refinery and storage depots at the site could be beneficial to the Gulf as well as China. More importantly, the location could prove useful to have strategic oil reserve facility in case of an emergency either due to a conflict or other developments affecting the shipping routes in the Hormuz.

The fact that Gwadar is a short distance from Chabahar, the Iranian port that has been heavily invested in by India also puts an interesting spin on how China and India are ever mindful of maintaining a strategic presence in the Arabian Gulf.

It will be interesting to see how Islamabad deals with US on the issue since Washington has made clear its displeasure over Pakistan’s decision to hand over operations of running Gwadar Port to China Overseas Port Holding Company. The Americans had also been upset over Pakistan’s decision to sign the Iran-Pakistan gas pipeline deal.

While the mood in Pakistan is optimistic with Sharif’s government buoyed by the economic deals in China, ground reality requires deeper introspection especially at the country’s security policy.

Unless Islamabad takes serious action against terror outfits at home. In fact, foreign investments and development work of such magnitude will galvanise further threats from groups with vested interests.

Even if it means a lessening of popularity, the government must take firm action and devise a policy in consultation with the military that reins in groups targeting the state and people with impunity.


Implications of new ‘Silk Route’ | GulfNews.com


----------



## VCheng

Aeronaut said:


> Much publicised agreement to speed up work on Pakistan-China trade corridor termed a "game changer"



Called a "game changer". By who? Nawaz Sharif. Not the brightest potato head in the country, is he?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Not only the distance but the safe route(War Threats) to middle east and europe through Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fazeel.randhawa

what is the source of these slides????


----------



## Kompromat

Can China and Russia Squeeze Washington out of Eurasia?


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

Everything is fine , what about when Terrorist blown the china's Shipment in PAK , like they blow US oil tankers .... who will bear the loss? 

PAK has to invest huge man power to save them which added more cost. Insurance will go up.


----------



## Icewolf

Alfa-Fighter said:


> Everything is fine , what about when Terrorist blown the china's Shipment in PAK , like they blow US oil tankers .... who will bear the loss?
> 
> PAK has to invest huge man power to save them which added more cost. Insurance will go up.



Terrorists won't just come in and blow stuff up just because they feel like it. This isn't India where anyone can walk in anywhere and no one cares


----------



## A1Kaid

Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan's Premier NEWS Agency ) - Pak-China economic corridor to open up new avenues of progress in Pakistan: President

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

CJ Arain said:


> India thinks it is a great threat to india
> Allah knows what the think





Horus said:


> We think its none of India's business!



While its purely Pakistan business, an watchful eye and contingency against indian nefarious plan should be in place.
Indian propaganda and action to label Pakistan is shattered, now india is fishing for new game plan against Pakistan, specially with US. It is important to note, preventing China get access to Arabian Sea is common agenda of india and US.

With that threat looming over, it is imperative Pakistan uses its leverage over US in Afghanistan and elsewhere to make sure yanks are on line and india never get connectivity and foothold in Afghanistan and Central Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AsianLion

*PM performs groundbreaking ceremony of Hazara Motorway

This important road link is part of Pakistan China Economic Corridor agreement.*

Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif performed the ground breaking ceremony of the Hazara Motorway in Havelian today.

This important road link is part of Pakistan China Economic Corridor agreement.

The 60-km long 4-lane fenced expressway will cost thirty-three billion rupees. Hazara Motorway will reduce the drive time from Islamabad to Havelian to just 30 minutes in addition to providing road to the Havelian Dry Port project.

Kohistan, Batagram, Mansehra, Abbottabad and Haripur will be linked to Motorway.

The project is a translation of Prime Minister's commitment to expand the networks of motorways to build a progressive Pakistan. The project will create hundreds of thousands of employment opportunities, possibilities of new business ideas, and socio-economic uplift of the whole region.

Earlier, the Prime Minister was briefed on the project by National Highway Authority Chairman Shahid Ashraf Tarar.

On arrival, the Prime Minister was welcomed by the PML(N) leadership including Religious Affairs Minister Sardar Muhammad Yousuf, Governor KPK Mehtab Ahmad Khan, Deputy Speaker National Assembly Murtaza Javed Abbasi and Retd Capt Safdar.

Radio Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHARGER

PAKISTAN AND THE CHINESE CENTURY | ePaper | DAWN.COM


----------



## Devil Soul

*اسلام آباد:  گذشتہ دنوں وزیر اعظم میاں محمد نواز شریف نے خیبر پختون خواہ میں ساٹھ کلومیٹر طویل نئی شاہ راہ ہزارہ موٹر وے کی تعمیر کا افتتاح کیا، اس کو ’’پاک چائنا اکنامک کاریڈور‘‘ کا پہلا حصہ قرار دیا جارہا ہے۔*

وزیر اعظم نوازشریف نے کہا ہے کہ یہ منصوبہ خطے میں گیم بدل دے گا۔کاشغرگوادر پراجیکٹ سے دنیا کے تین ارب لوگوں کو فائدہ ہوگا۔ اطلاعات کے مطابق اس کاریڈور نے پاکستانی کشمیر سے بھی گزرنا ہے، اس لیے بھارت نے اس منصوبے پر ناپسندیدی کا اظہار کیا ہے۔ کشمیر سے گزرے بغیر یہ شاہ راہ چین اور پاکستان کو ملا نہیں سکتی، اس لیے بھارت کو خوف پیدا ہو رہا ہے کہ اس شاہ راہ کی تعمیر کے بعد پاکستان کی اس علاقے میں عمل داری مزید مضبوط ہو جائے گی۔ یہ شاہ راہ چین کے شہر کاشغر کو پاکستان کی بندرگاہ گوادر سے ملائے گی۔

سڑک کے علاوہ اس کاریڈور میں ریلوے لائن، تیل اور گیس کی پائپ لائنیں اور فائبر آپٹکس کیبلز بچھائے جانے کی تجویز بھی منظور کی جاچکی ہے۔ یہ شاہ راہ چین کی’’گرینڈ ویسٹرین ڈیولپمنٹ اسٹریٹجی‘‘ کے نام سے شروع کیے جانے والے اُن منصوبوں میں سے ایک ہے جن کا آغاز1978 میں چینی رہ نما ڈنگ ژیاؤپنگ نے کیا تھا۔

اس منصوبے کے تحت اوئغور سنکیانگ کے علاقوں کو مشرقی چین سے جوڑنے کے لیے ہزاروں کلومیٹر لمبے ہائی ویز تعمیر کیے گئے،ریلوے لائنیں بچھائی گئیں،ٹیکس میں غیرمعمولی چھوٹ دی گئی اور اس کے علاوہ شنگھائی ‘ بیجنگ کے ساتھ مشرقی یا وسطی چین سے آنے والے صنعت کاروں کو صنعتیں لگانے میںہر طرح کی مراعات دی گئیں۔ چینی حکومت نے ہر سال بجٹ میں اس علاقے کو اربوں روپے کے خصوصی فنڈ فراہم کیے اور دیکھتے ہی دیکھتے چین کا یہ پس ماندہ علاقہ ترقی یافتہ مشرقی یا وسطی چین کے برابر آ گیا لیکن اس خطے کو مکمل فعال بنانے کے لیے ضروری تھا کہ اس علاقے میں تیار ہونے والی مصنوعات کو عالمی منڈی تک کم سے کم فاصلے کے ساتھ رسائی فراہم کی جائے۔

کاشغر سے شنگھائی تک کا فاصلہ پانچ ہزار کلو میٹر بنتا ہے اس لیے چینی قیادت نے بہت سوچ بچار کے بعد کاشغر کو پاکستان کی نئی بندرگاہ گوادر سے ملانے کے لیے اس تجارتی کاریڈور کی تعمیر کا منصوبہ بنایا، جس میں پاکستان نے بھی بھرپور دل چسپی کا مظاہرہ کیا۔ جنرل پرویز مشرف کے دور میں اس کاریڈور کو تعمیر کرنے سے متعلق بات چیت کا آغاز ہوا تھا اور اس شاہ راہ کے لیے دوہزار کلو میٹر روٹ فائنل کیا گیا۔ منصوبے کے مطابق اس روٹ نے ایبٹ آباد‘ حسن ابدال‘ میاں والی‘ ڈی آئی خان ‘ ژوب اورکوئٹہ سے گزرتے ہوئے گوادر تک جانا ہے اور اس شاہ راہ کو موٹر وے کی بجائے ٹریڈ کاریڈور طرز پر تعمیر کیا جانا ہے، جس پر مخصوص فاصلوں پر صنعتی زون قائم کیے جانے ہیں۔ ماہرین کے مطابق اگر یہ منصوبہ اُسی طرح تیار ہو، جس طرح ڈیزائن گیا تو اس سے پورے پاکستان اور بالخصوص فاٹا‘ خیبرپختون خوا اور بلوچستان، تجارت اور اقتصادی سرگرمیوں کا مرکز بنتے ہیں، اس سے ان علاقوں سے انتہاپسندی اور دہشت گردی کا خاتمہ بھی ممکن ہو سکتا ہے۔

گوادر بندرگاہ سے خلیج فارس محض200 میل دور ہے،جو دنیا کے سب سے بڑے آئل امپورٹر چین کے لیے خوش کن بات ہے کہ گوادر کا روٹ کھلنے سے اُسے 12 ہزار کلو میٹر طویل سمندری مسافت کے دوران امریکا کی ممکنہ بلیک میلنگ اورسمندری مسافت کے اخراجات سے چھٹکارہ ملنے کے علاوہ تیل کو آف لوڈ کرنے کے بعد پائپ لائنوں سے گزارنے کی مشقت سے بھی جان چھوٹ جائے گی اور یوں بیجنگ مسلسل دباؤ سے آزاد ہو جائے گا۔ اس بات کو امریکا بھی اچھی طرح سمجھتا ہے، اس لیے یہ منصوبہ چین سے زیادہ پاکستانی قیادت کا امتحان بن سکتا ہے۔ پاک چین اکنامک کاریڈور کا یہ ہی وہ پہلو ہے جس سے فریقین فی الوقت جان بوجھ کر اغماض برت رہے ہیں جب کہ صورت حال سے نمٹنے کی حکمت عملی کے برعکس بھی کچھ ہو سکتا ہے، جس سے پاکستان کی نسبت چین کو کم نقصان ہو گا کیوں کہ چین کے لیے دیگر راستے بدستور کھلے ہیں۔

چین کی وسطی ایشیا کے ساتھ تجارت میں ترقی کے لیے طویل شاہ راہوں کا سلسلہ پایۂ تکمیل تک پہنچ چکا ہے اور بڑے دہانوں والی پائپ لائنیں بھی بچھ چکی ہیں۔ برما سے لے کر چین تک پائپ لائن پراجیکٹ پر کام ختم ہوچکاہے۔ خدانخواستہ گوادر پورٹ آپریشنل نہیں ہوپاتی تو بھی چین اپنے آئل ٹینکروں کو برما کے ساحل پر خالی پائپ لائن میں ڈال سکتا ہے، اس سے بارہ ہزار نہیں تو چین کو کم از کم چھ ہزار کلومیٹر سفر کی بچت تو ہوگی۔

اسی طرح اس کے ہم سائے میں موجود روس کے انرجی وسائل بھی چین کی آنکھوں سے اوجھل نہیں۔ جاننے والے جانتے ہیں کہ روس سے تیل اور گیس کی درآمد کا ایک زبردست معاہدہ جلد ہی منظر عام پر آنے والا ہے۔ شاید اسی لیے ایک امریکی تھنک ٹینک فرماتے ہیں’’پاک چین اکنامک کاریڈور بے معنی شور شرابے کے سوا کچھ نہیں ہوگا، سنکیانگ میں جاری اسلامی تحریکوں اور علیحدگی پسندی کے ڈانڈے پاکستان کے اندر ہیں جن کو اسلام آباد، بیجنگ کی منشا کے مطابق اگر کچلا نہ گیا تو یہ منصوبہ دھرے کا دھرا رہ جائے گا۔ چین کی خواہش کے باوجود کچھ بھی نہیں ہو پائے گا اور قرآئن بتاتے ہیں کہ مستقبل میں بھی کچھ نہیں ہوگا۔

جب کہ روس کے انسٹی ٹیوٹ برائے تزویری تحقیق کے محقق بورس وولہونسکی کے مطابق’’اس منصوبے کی معاشی اہمیت سے انکار نہیں۔ اوّل، یہ چین کی ترقی کے لیے خوش آیند ہوگا اور علاقے سے سرگرم بنیاد پرستوں اور علیحدگی پسندوں کے پاؤں تلے سے زمین سرکائی جا سکے گی۔

دوئم ،چین کو خلیج فارس سے تیل لانے کا مختصر ترین زمینی راستہ مل جائے گا، اس سے چین کو آبنائے ملاکا سے نہیں گزرنا پڑے گا اور یوں یہ ضمانت بھی مل جائے گی کہ کوئی بھی غیر ملکی قوت خام مال کی آمد میں حارج نہیں ہو گی۔ اس کے علاوہ کاریڈور بننے سے پاکستان میں سرمایہ کاری بڑھنے کا امکان پیدا ہو جائے گا اور زیادہ اہم بات یہ ہوگی کہ ساری ترقی پس ماندہ صوبوں کے پی کے اور بلوچستان میں ہوگی‘‘۔ جب کہ چین اور پاکستان بھی کہ چکے ہیں’’اس منصوبے کی تکمیل سے صرف ہمیں ہی نہیں، نزدیکی ہم سایہ ملکوں کو بھی فائدہ ہوگا‘‘۔

انسٹی ٹیوٹ برائے عالمی معیشت و بین الاقوامی تعلقات کے ایک ماہر اور روس کی وزارت برائے امور خارجہ کی سفارتی اکادمی برائے مشرق تحقیق مرکز کے سربراہ آندرے وولودین کہتے ہیں’’چین نے ایک بار پھر پاکستان کو اپنا سچا اتحادی اور اہم ترین تزویری شریک کار ظاہر کردیا ہے۔ اب چین کی رضامندی کے بغیر پاکستان میں کچھ ہو سکتا ہے اور نہ ہی کچھ ہوگا۔

اب چین دنیا میں سرمایہ کاری کی سب سے بڑی قوت ہے، وہ ہر ممکن کوشش کرے گا کہ افغانستان سے اتحادی دستوں کے انخلا کے بعد پاکستان مستحکم ہو کیوں کہ پاکستان کے حالات بہت ناقابل قیاس ہیں، یہ بھی ممکن ہے کہ امریکا کے جانے کے بعد افغانستان ٹوٹ جائے اور یہ بھی ہو سکتا ہے کہ وہاں سے امریکا کے نکلنے کے بعد افغانستان کے لیے اچھے حالات پیدا ہوجائیں۔ میرے خیال میں اس وقت دوسرے امکان پر شی جن پنگ اور ان کے رفقا کام کر رہے ہیں۔ اسی طرح پاکستان کی قیادت بھی یہ سمجھتی ہے کہ ان کے لیے امکانات بہت اچھے نہیں چنانچہ وہ چین کی مدد سے کبھی انکاری نہیں ۔ یہ خیال بھی کیا جاتا ہے کہ پاکستان میں زیادہ کام اور اثرورسوخ امریکا کا ہے مگر اس نقطہ نظر کو اب درست کیے جانے کی اشد ضرورت ہوگی ‘‘۔

اگر چین پاکستان کاریڈور کو بطور معاشی کاریڈور لیا جائے تو علاقے میں انفراسٹرکچر کے کئی معاملات حل ہونے کے امکانات ہیں جو جنوبی، مرکزی اور وسط ایشیا سے شمالی یوریشیا تک پھیلے ہوئے ہیں لیکن اس کاریڈور کے روٹ میں جب سے تبدیلی کی باتیں سامنے آنے لگیں ہیں، اُس وقت سے اس منصوبے کے متنازعہ بننے کے خدشات بڑھ گئے ہیں۔ خبر یہ ہے کہ میاں نواز شریف نے اپنے حلقۂ انتخاب یعنی لاہور کو اس کاریڈور سے مستفید کرنے کے لیے اس سڑک کا رخ اصل روٹ سے ہٹا کر لاہور کی طرف موڑنے کی منصوبہ بندی کی ہے، جس پر بلوچستان اور خیبر پختون خوا کے سینیٹرز نے حکومت کو سخت احتجاج کی دھمکی دی تھی، تاحال یہ معاملہ راکھ میں دبا ہواہے لیکن یہ چنگاری کسی وقت بھی جنگل کی آگ بن سکتی ہے ۔ روٹ بدلنے سے متعلق حکومت کی دلیل یہ ہے کہ وسائل کم ہونے کے باعث نئی سڑک تعمیر نہیں کی جاسکتی ۔

اس لیے حسن ابدال سے گوادر تک نئی سڑک بنانے کی بجائے اس ٹریڈ کاریڈور کے لیے موجودہ موٹروے (ایم ٹو) کو ہی استعمال کیا جائے، بعد ازاں اس کو ملتان سے گوادر کے ساتھ ملا دیا جائے گا لیکن سوال یہ ہے کہ اس بہانے کی آڑ میں بلوچستان اور خیبر پختون خوا کو اس نعمت سے محروم کیوں رکھا جارہا ہے؟ جب کہ شہر شہر میٹرو منصوبوں کے اعلانات نے سوچنے والوں کو ایک مخمصے میں ڈال دیا ہے،حال آں کہ اس کاریڈور پر کئی صنعتی بستیاں تعمیر ہونے والی ہیں، جن کی سب سے زیادہ بلوچستان اور کے پی کے کو ہی ضرورت ہے۔

دوسری جانب چین نے بھی اس منصوبے میں اس تبدیلی کو پسند نہیں کیا، وہ اب بھی برہان سے براستہ میانوالی اور ڈی آئی خان ‘ ژوب اور کوئٹہ سے ہوتے ہوئے گوادر تک رسائی چاہتا ہے۔ لاہور سے ملتان اور پھر کوئٹہ سے گوادر روٹ کے باعث چین کے لیے یہ فاصلہ کئی سوکلومیٹر بڑھ جائے گا۔ اس حوالے سے یہ خبر بھی سامنے آئی ہے کہ وزیراعظم نے روٹ میں تبدیلی کے ارادے کو ملتوی کردیا ہے لیکن اس کے باوجود خطرہ یہ بھی ہے کہ مستقبل میں اس منصوبے کو تبدیلی کے ساتھ ہی مکمل کیا جائے گاکیوں کہ میاں نوازشریف نے ایبٹ آباد حسن ابدل سیکشن کا افتتاح تو کردیا لیکن حسن ابدال تا گوادر تک شاہ راہ کی تعمیر کے لیے کوئی روڈ میپ نہیں دیا۔

اسلام آباد میں پاک چین اکناک کاریڈور سیکریٹریٹ 27 اگست 2013 سے فعال ہوگیا تھا لیکن بعض حلقوں کے نزدیک یہ منصوبہ خواب دیکھنے کے مترادف ہے۔اس منصوبے کا عرصۂ تکمیل متعین نہیں،منصوبے کے اخراجات کا تخمینہ 35 بلین ڈالر بتایا جارہا ہے،اس کے علاوہ بھی تخمینے سامنے آرہے ہیں۔ یہ بھی وضاحت نہیں کہ اس میں چین اور پاکستان کا حصہ کتنا ہوگا اور پاکستان کی ذمہ داری کیا ہوگی؟ قیاس یہ بھی ہے کہ انرجی، انفرا اسٹرکچر اور داخلی شاہ راہوں پر اٹھنے والے اخراجات کا بڑا حصہ پاکستان کو ہی برداشت کرنا پڑے گا۔ چین کی جانب سے تعاون آیا تو قرضے کی شکل میں ہوگا مگر یہ واضح ہے کہ بین الاقوامی تعلقات میں جذبات نہیں چلتے ہر کوئی اپنے مفاد کا تحفظ کرتا ہے۔

ایک وقت تھا جب پاکستان کے دوستوں کی ترتیب یوں ہوا کرتی تھی،سعودی عرب، امریکا، برطانیہ اور اس کے بعد چین آیا کرتا تھا، اس دفعہ اپنے اولین بیرونی دورے کے لیے وزیر اعظم نواز شریف نے چین کا انتخاب کرکے اپنی فارن پالیسی کی ترجیحات کا بڑا واضح اظہار کیا تو ہے لیکن سوال یہ بھی ہے کہ اس فارن پالیسی میں اس تبدیلی کے فیصلے سے خطے میں حقیقی تبدیلی کا نقطۂ آغاز طے ہو جائے گا؟ کیا اس مرتبہ معاملات واقعی مختلف ہوں گے ؟

کاریڈور کے آغاز اور اختتام پر مذہبی انتہاپسندی اور عسکری تنظیموں نے جو غیریقینی صورت حال پیدا کررکھی ہے اور اگر اس کا مکمل سدباب بھی نہیں ہورہا تو ایسے میں یہ سارا منصوبہ دیوانے کی بڑ ثابت ہوگا؟ گوادر خود بھی محفوظ جگہ نہیں اور علاقے میں تعمیراتی کاموں کے دوران چینی کارکنوں کو اس کا تجربہ ہے اور پائپ لائن اور متعلقہ تنصیبات ہر وقت دہشت گردوں کے نشانہ پر ہوتی ہیں۔ موجودہ قراقرام ہائی وے بھی گوناگوں مسائل سے دوچار رہتی ہے۔ یہ 800 کلومیٹر طویل شاہراہ کبھی قدرتی آفت کی تو کبھی فرقہ واریت کی زد پر ہوتی ہے۔ اس کی شکست و ریخت اور اپ گریڈیشن کا مسلسل عمل ایک الگ کہانی ہے، پھر اس شاہ راہ کی سیکیوریٹی کا مسئلہ اس قدر شدید ہے کہ اس سے نمٹنے کے لیے فورسز کو دن رات ایک کرنا پڑتا ہے۔ اس لیے اکنامک کوریڈور کے حوالے سے پاکستان فطری طور پر نسبتاً زیادہ پرجوش تو ہے مگر اقتصادی پریشانیوں سے نکلنے کے لیے اس کے آپشنز بہت محدود ہیں۔

مندرجہ بالا امکانات کو سامنے رکھتے ہوئے حکومت کو فوری طور پر اس کاریڈور کا حتمی روٹ، مالی تخمینہ، اس تخمینے میں پاکستان کا حصہ اور 
منصوبے کی تکمیل کی مدت کو جاری کردینا چاہیے تاکہ اس منصوبے کو ابہام اور تحفظات سے نکال کر شفافیت کے اُجالے میں لایا جاسکے۔
پاک چائنا اکنامک کاریڈور: 2014 کی نئی پیش رفت – ایکسپریسس اردو


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Saad Huzaifa

Look at the mass transit from Gawader


----------



## Saad Huzaifa

Described benefits of this economic corridore


----------



## Saad Huzaifa

D


----------



## Edevelop

*China needs enabling environment for Gwadar port*

*Islamabad—Beijing has asked Islamabad to ensure the enabling environment for the Chinese companies, its experts and labour for smooth development of Gwadar port making it operational within a stipulated time, a senior official dealing with Pak-China Corridor Project told Pakistan Observer.*

*“China is trying from pillar to post to make the Gwadar a viable port and to this effect it has asked the government of Pakistan to introduce separate laws for Gwadar which are not applicable in the remaining parts of whole Pakistan.” *

*Chinese are geared up to first build the display centers at the port wherein Chinese products will be at display along with Pakistani products too. Chinese are going to establish the fisheries industry at Gwadar at the very outset. One Chinese company is also geared up to set up a cement industry at Gwadar that will help develop the special economic zones, free zone, industrial city, and oil city. On top of that Gwadar will be made data connection corridor through project of cross border fiber optic cable that will link port city with China. Fiber cable will be laid down on the distance of 11000 kilometers linking Kashgar reaching up to the West part of China.*

*The official said that the number of Chinese people will be increased manifold by mid of this year at Gadawar to execute the various projects at port city owing to which Beijing wants Gwadar should be provided enabling environment for which the required law making must be done along with the required infrastructure enabling every inhabitant at the Gwadar to play his role for the unhindered development of new port city of the country.*

*Some weeks back a Chinese delegation held a series of meetings with top functionaries of the Nawaz government and placed their assertion before them to this effect. *

*China, that desires to invest mammoth amount of $45.649 in various sectors of economy, will invest $27.362 billion in three years time in energy, transport infrastructure and rail sectors, has stepped up its efforts to complete 9 projects at Gwadar to help develop the port commercially.*

*The official said that $ 622 million projects at Gwadar include Eastbay Expressway, Gwadar International Airport, Construction of Breakwaters, Dredging of Birthing areas and channels, infrastructure of Free Zones and Export Processing Zones port related industries, Necessary Facilities of Fresh Water Treatment and Supply, Hospital at Gwadar and Technical and Vocational Institute at Gwadar.*

*The official said that the said projects will be completed in three years time that will help Gwadar emerge as port city. “The Eastbay Expressway will be completed at the cost of $123 million that will improve the road connectivity of Gwadar as Eastbay Expressway will connect Gadawar with coastal highway. Likewise, Gwadar International Airport is being built at the cost of 77 million dollars to ensure the air connectivity.” *

*The official said that next five years are very challenging to develop Gwadar as commercial port. Chinese are also going to establish hospital at Gwadar at the cost of $10 million where in locals will be provided free of cost medical treatments. In addition, China is also going to set up vocational training centers where locals will be given training for various sectors and then they will be used as human resources in various sectors of economy in the port city.*

*The water supply will be arranged from two dams close to Pasni one from Shadi dam and other from Swadi dam.*

*The official said that under early harvest program in energy sector, in next three years time till 2017, 14 projects with capacity to generate 10400 MW of electricity at the cost of $ 15.506 billion will be executed and operational. He said that in road sector, KKH-II from Raikot to Islamabad and Karachi Lahore motorway will be constructed will be constructed at the cost of $5.6 billion. *

*However, survey for route of KKH-I from RaiKot to Khujrab that will ultimately link up to the Kashgar is underway. And in rail sector under early harvest program in next three years time, the expansion and reconstruction of existing line ML-1 and Havelian Dry Port will be completed at the cost of $3.690 billion. Apart from the said projects, Orange Line project for Lahore will be completed in next three years time under early harvest program at the cost of $1.6 billion. Harb-e-Ruba Economic Zone will be constructed under early harvest program.*

*China is helping in installation of LNG project at Gwadar to provide LNG pipeline of 800 kilometers from Gwadar to Nawabshah at the cost of $ 3 billion under g-to-g arrangement and when the sanctions on Iran imposed by US and EU for its nuclear ambitions are over, then the same pipeline will be extended to the border of Iran from Gwadar and that pipeline will also be called IP (Iran-Pakistan) gas line. *

*China’s cooperation in nuclear power generation is also unique and so far it has helped set up Chashma nuclear power plant (C-1) and (C-2) and is in process of completing C-3 and C-4 with each having capacity of 325 MW of electricity. Likewise, the China has also undertaken the initiative to install Karachi Nuclear Power Plant (K-2) and (K-3) with each having capacity to generate 1000 MW electricity.*

China needs enabling environs for Gwadar port

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pangu

cb4 said:


> *China needs enabling environment for Gwadar port*
> 
> *Islamabad—Beijing has asked Islamabad to ensure the enabling environment for the Chinese companies, its experts and labour for smooth development of Gwadar port making it operational within a stipulated time, a senior official dealing with Pak-China Corridor Project told Pakistan Observer.*
> 
> *“China is trying from pillar to post to make the Gwadar a viable port and to this effect it has asked the government of Pakistan to introduce separate laws for Gwadar which are not applicable in the remaining parts of whole Pakistan.” *
> 
> *Chinese are geared up to first build the display centers at the port wherein Chinese products will be at display along with Pakistani products too. Chinese are going to establish the fisheries industry at Gwadar at the very outset. One Chinese company is also geared up to set up a cement industry at Gwadar that will help develop the special economic zones, free zone, industrial city, and oil city. On top of that Gwadar will be made data connection corridor through project of cross border fiber optic cable that will link port city with China. Fiber cable will be laid down on the distance of 11000 kilometers linking Kashgar reaching up to the West part of China.*
> 
> *The official said that the number of Chinese people will be increased manifold by mid of this year at Gadawar to execute the various projects at port city owing to which Beijing wants Gwadar should be provided enabling environment for which the required law making must be done along with the required infrastructure enabling every inhabitant at the Gwadar to play his role for the unhindered development of new port city of the country.*
> 
> *Some weeks back a Chinese delegation held a series of meetings with top functionaries of the Nawaz government and placed their assertion before them to this effect. *
> 
> *China, that desires to invest mammoth amount of $45.649 in various sectors of economy, will invest $27.362 billion in three years time in energy, transport infrastructure and rail sectors, has stepped up its efforts to complete 9 projects at Gwadar to help develop the port commercially.*
> 
> *The official said that $ 622 million projects at Gwadar include Eastbay Expressway, Gwadar International Airport, Construction of Breakwaters, Dredging of Birthing areas and channels, infrastructure of Free Zones and Export Processing Zones port related industries, Necessary Facilities of Fresh Water Treatment and Supply, Hospital at Gwadar and Technical and Vocational Institute at Gwadar.*
> 
> *The official said that the said projects will be completed in three years time that will help Gwadar emerge as port city. “The Eastbay Expressway will be completed at the cost of $123 million that will improve the road connectivity of Gwadar as Eastbay Expressway will connect Gadawar with coastal highway. Likewise, Gwadar International Airport is being built at the cost of 77 million dollars to ensure the air connectivity.” *
> 
> *The official said that next five years are very challenging to develop Gwadar as commercial port. Chinese are also going to establish hospital at Gwadar at the cost of $10 million where in locals will be provided free of cost medical treatments. In addition, China is also going to set up vocational training centers where locals will be given training for various sectors and then they will be used as human resources in various sectors of economy in the port city.*
> 
> *The water supply will be arranged from two dams close to Pasni one from Shadi dam and other from Swadi dam.*
> 
> *The official said that under early harvest program in energy sector, in next three years time till 2017, 14 projects with capacity to generate 10400 MW of electricity at the cost of $ 15.506 billion will be executed and operational. He said that in road sector, KKH-II from Raikot to Islamabad and Karachi Lahore motorway will be constructed will be constructed at the cost of $5.6 billion. *
> 
> *However, survey for route of KKH-I from RaiKot to Khujrab that will ultimately link up to the Kashgar is underway. And in rail sector under early harvest program in next three years time, the expansion and reconstruction of existing line ML-1 and Havelian Dry Port will be completed at the cost of $3.690 billion. Apart from the said projects, Orange Line project for Lahore will be completed in next three years time under early harvest program at the cost of $1.6 billion. Harb-e-Ruba Economic Zone will be constructed under early harvest program.*
> 
> *China is helping in installation of LNG project at Gwadar to provide LNG pipeline of 800 kilometers from Gwadar to Nawabshah at the cost of $ 3 billion under g-to-g arrangement and when the sanctions on Iran imposed by US and EU for its nuclear ambitions are over, then the same pipeline will be extended to the border of Iran from Gwadar and that pipeline will also be called IP (Iran-Pakistan) gas line. *
> 
> *China’s cooperation in nuclear power generation is also unique and so far it has helped set up Chashma nuclear power plant (C-1) and (C-2) and is in process of completing C-3 and C-4 with each having capacity of 325 MW of electricity. Likewise, the China has also undertaken the initiative to install Karachi Nuclear Power Plant (K-2) and (K-3) with each having capacity to generate 1000 MW electricity.*
> 
> China needs enabling environs for Gwadar port



Looks like a very comprehensive plan for Gwadar. Lets hope the local govt. department can facilitate the requirements to accelerate the program, strive to make Qwadar the Shenzhen or even Shanghai of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Qalandari

Funny how this government is playing with the sentiments of the masses.


----------



## Devil Soul

*Analysis: China-Pakistan corridor or labyrinth?*
Khurram Husain 




Federal Minister Ahsan Iqbal and Zhang Xiaoqiang, Vice Chairman, National Development and Reforms Commission, inaugurate 'Pak-China Economic Corridor Secretariat' in Planning Commission. - INP/File
IF you’re confused about the controversy around the route of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), don’t bother going online to clear things up. You won’t find a thing.

For instance, since much of the controversy is about the route of the road link between the deep-water port of Gwadar and the mountain border crossing of Khunjerab, simple common sense would want you to locate a map of this route.

The government is being assailed for having changed the route, which apparently under its original plan ran from Gwadar to Quetta, then up to Zhob before veering east towards D.I. Khan. The government is being criticised for having changed this route to go straight east from Gwadar towards Khuzdar, then slightly northeast to cross the River Indus near Ratodero and connect with the road network in Sindh. The government is strenuously denying that any route changes have been made, arguing that there are two routes being pursued, and on the request of the Chinese, the second route is being built first simply because it is cheaper.

_Also read: Corridor furore_

A visit to the website of the Planning Commission, which is overseeing much of the project at this stage, shows a link titled Pak-China Economic Corridor under their “About us” tab. You might expect to find some useful information that could clear the air on the route controversy on this link, but all you find is a series of press releases, and photographs.

The news item at the top is headlined “Early finalisation of projects under China-Pakistan economic corridor.” The news item tells you about a “high-level delegation” that visited Beijing on Feb 2 “to hold meetings with Chinese authorities”. The authorities are then listed and a photograph at the top of the release shows the delegation, which includes the minister of state for foreign affairs and the water and power secretary. The release contains statements given by both individuals at the event they attended, but no statements from their Chinese counterparts. Assurances are floated of “high-level interest” in the CPEC in Pakistan and that the government of Pakistan is “taking all the required measures” to see early implementation of the projects.

Other news items appear below but nowhere on the entire site do you find a listing of all the projects under the CPEC, no map of the routes, no tender documents for work currently under way or in the pipeline. In short, all you’ll find on the Planning Commission website is press releases about meetings and photographs of smiling officials shaking hands.

You could try the website of the National Highway Authority next, whose chairman has been appearing before committees in the legislature to explain the route. You would search this site in vain too trying to find out anything about the CPEC.

There’s a tab titled “Projects”, and two links under it, one titled “progress report” and the other titled “project details”. The first link opens up a page with two additional links, which if you click on them bring you back to the first page. The second link, titled “project details”, opens up a list of 100 projects of various types — roads, bridges, interchanges — many of them begun in the early 1990s and concluded more than a decade ago. Nothing on the CPEC.

Another link shows you the tenders floated by the NHA, which consists of images of press ads for tenders and requests for proposals, but nothing identified as being part of the CPEC. There is a tender for work on the N70 highway that runs from Qila Saifullah in Balochistan to Multan. One wonders if this is in connection with the “original route” of the CPEC road network, but there is nothing to indicate.

Next you might turn to the twitter feed of the minister for planning, who tweets under the handle @betterpakistan. You’ll find plenty of detail about all the people the minister has been meeting recently, and even a few tweets about the CPEC on Feb 6 and 10.

In one, he exhorts “vested interests should not come in the way” of the corridor project. In another, we are told that “Gwadar will be linked thru several routes incl Quetta and Ratto Dhero”. Nowhere do we find a map of the routes, any information to substantiate the government’s claim that there is no route change, and that work is being carried out on both routes.

Given the scale of the controversy, you would think the government would have made more of effort to release information that substantiates their claim that the whole controversy is about nothing, that no route changes have been effected, that the two stipulated routes are both being worked.

Given the plethora of platforms through which they could release this information, it is puzzling that it hasn’t been done so thus far. In fact, in a press conference held by the minister for planning specifically to clarify the controversy, no maps were shown nor distributed, and no supporting documentation to establish that work on what they’re calling “the original route” were produced.

So don’t bother to search online if you want to know more about the CPEC. Just sit back and wait to see what happens, because an assurance from the government is all you have to work with.

_Published in Dawn February 18th , 2015_


----------



## Edevelop

Offical Map ?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Chinese Investment (45 Billion) detail *_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Official route map of the Pakistan-China Economic Corridor released by the Planning Commission of Pakistan showing multiple routes through all provinces*
*





I guess Pak-China Economic Corridor has 2 routes 1 from GB to Punjab then Sindh and enters Balochistan and 2nd from GB to KPK and Balochistan... *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qinglong-china

The China-Pakistan Economic Corridor is an important part of the current economic cooperation between China and Pakistan, and also showcases how China's "Belt and Road" initiative connects with Pakistan's strategy of boosting its economic development. Being a flagship project of the "Belt and Road" initiative, the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor sets up the strategic framework for bilateral pragmatic cooperation. We hope that the building of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor would further strengthen pragmatic cooperation in various fields, deepen the integration of interests of the two countries and propel common development.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

qinglong-china said:


> The China-Pakistan Economic Corridor is an important part of the current economic cooperation between China and Pakistan, and also showcases how China's "Belt and Road" initiative connects with Pakistan's strategy of boosting its economic development. Being a flagship project of the "Belt and Road" initiative, the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor sets up the strategic framework for bilateral pragmatic cooperation. We hope that the building of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor would further strengthen pragmatic cooperation in various fields, deepen the integration of interests of the two countries and propel common development.



This will seal our old relationship for another 100 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Neutron

Pakistan Economy: China-Pak Relation … Ready to Weather All?



In what has been hailed as a historic bilateral collaboration, Pakistan and China signed 51 MoUs for US$28bn worth energy and infrastructure projects, part of an ambitious plan of US$46bn projects to be undertaken by 2030. The power sector remained the biggest contender for funds promised by China, with nearly 30 MoUs signed relating to power projects that promise to add 10,400MW to Pakistan's energy grid over the next 3yrs, of which projects with 8370MW capacity have said to reach financial close. MoUs for infrastructure projects, relating to the development of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) route were also signed which are stated to reach completion by Sep'16. While the CPEC is being touted for its potential to spur economic growth and foreign investments in Pakistan, we remain conscious of possible implementation risks for the agreements to become a reality emanating particularly from security threats. .



Power pacts: Pakistan and China signed 51 MoUs amounting to US$28bn (of a total US$46bn plan), adding to the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor. The energy sector remained the biggest contender for funds promised by China, with nearly 30MoUs signed for power projects promising to add 10,400MW to Pakistan's energy grid (current installed capacity at ~24,375MW) over the next 3yrs. Of these, projects with planned generation of 8,370MW are ready to be rolled out as for them the Planning Commission (PC) has announced a financial close. Most power project MoUs relate to financing agreements, with Chinese banks (primarily EXIM Bank of China and Industrial and Commercial Bank of China Limited (ICBC)) lending to stakeholders in these power projects.



Infrastructure for CPEC: US$10bn of the total US$46bn will be dedicated to infrastructure projects, primarily relating to development of the Pak-China economic corridor route. Four projects highlighted include Karakorum Highway, Karachi-Lahore Motorway, Gwadar Port East Bay Expressway and the Gwadar International Airport. The completion date for these projects has been set for Sep'16, which will be crucial to meet given the projects' operational importance for the eastern route of the corridor. As per the agreements, Pakistan will remain eligible to receive concessional loans to fund the projects, mark-up for which was earlier said to be subsidized by the Chinese Government. 



Agreement to implementation: While the CPEC and its associated projects are being touted for their potential to spur economic growth and foreign investments in Pakistan, we also highlight possible implementation risks of the ambitious plan. Recalling the failure in complete implementation of MoUs signed in 2004 (China's share in FDI slipped from 1.5% in FY04 to 0.03% in FY05) as well as Pakistan's inability to derive the potential benefits (slow pace in realizing benefits of the FTA (US$15bn mark achieved last year against target of FY11), we remain conscious of possible impediments to the implementation of projects emanating from security threats and any administrative bottlenecks due to any change on the policy making front. However, some optimism can be derived for the initiatives, particularly infrastructure projects, given the strategic importance CPEC route for China as part of its broader 'One Belt, One Road' program (easy accessibility to Middle-Eastern imports with route reduction by 12,000km). 



If all goes well … : Remaining conscious of possible risks, we also highlight opportunities for economic benefit coming through the CPEC agreements. While the holding structure of the said power plants remain to be clarified, Chinese firms such as China Three Gorges Corp (CTG), China Power International Holding (CPIH), Huaneng Group, and Zonergy Corporation are said to be investing in the form of commercial ventures, which could provide impetus to the country's ailing foreign direct investment (FDI) flows. Moreover, the influx of investment in infrastructure can prove to be potential growth driver for the economy with various sectors benefiting. Potentially led by the cements segment, we expect to see spillover benefits coming to local allied businesses such as steel and engineering. Some relief to the fiscal balance may also come on the back of concessional loans becoming a direct support to developmental expenditure. However, gauging more concrete implications of the program's implementation remains contingent on the detailed terms of the major power and infrastructure project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

The massive project is supposed to be completed untill 2030 inshaAllah,however I have two questions if anyone is willing to help :
1) I heard that the total Chinese investment would be $75 bn and the $45bn announced is the initial investment meant to render the corridor running untill 2020.
Is this true ?

2) What is in this project for Pakistani engineers ? Will the scope for engineers increase 2-3 years from now or all the project is to be taken care off by Chinese engineers alone ?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Alpha BeeTee said:


> The massive project is supposed to be completed untill 2030 inshaAllah,however I have two questions if anyone is willing to help :
> 1) I heard that the total Chinese investment would be $75 bn and the $45bn announced is the initial investment meant to render the corridor running untill 2020.
> Is this true ?
> 
> 2) What is in this project for Pakistani engineers ? Will the scope for engineers increase 2-3 years from now or all the project is to be taken care off by Chinese engineers alone ?



Well there will be Pakistani Engineers as well as Chinese Engineers like we saw in Bahawalpur Solar Power Project... 

Well we all heard 45 Billion Dollar Investment nothing about 75 billion... There are 51 projects and work on 28 has been started maybe the total investment is 75 Billion


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Muhammad Omar said:


> Well there will be Pakistani Engineers as well as Chinese Engineers like we saw in Bahawalpur Solar Power Project...
> 
> Well we all heard 45 Billion Dollar Investment nothing about 75 billion... There are 51 projects and work on 28 has been started maybe the total investment is 75 Billion


Well ideally with an investment of this scale,one would expect the amount of jobless engineers to decrease sharply in Pakistan.


----------



## Echo_419

Horus said:


> This will seal our old relationship for another 100 years.



Question is there only 1 route or multiple routes


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Echo_419 said:


> Question is there only 1 route or multiple routes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 217278
> View attachment 217278



So more than one


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Echo_419 said:


> So more than one



Total 3 routes
1 from Balochistan and KPK 
1 From Sindh Balochistan and Central Punjab 
1 Is Karachi Lahore Motarway From Sindh and Punjab


----------



## Sargodhian_Eagle

Finally, Today Planning Commission of Pakistan has revealed this map of CPEC in newspaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bobby

Muhammad Omar said:


> Total 3 routes
> 1 from Balochistan and KPK
> 1 From Sindh Balochistan and Central Punjab
> 1 Is Karachi Lahore Motarway From Sindh and Punjab
> 
> View attachment 217279


This $46 bn is loan or investment.....If investment then it is unlikely for Pakistan to earn any toll and taxes in this route for long time....if loan then you have to pay them back such a huge money.....



Icewolf said:


> Terrorists won't just come in and blow stuff up just because they feel like it. This isn't India where anyone can walk in anywhere and no one cares


Thats why foreigner scare to go to Pakistan


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Bobby said:


> This $46 bn is loan or investment.....If investment then it is unlikely for Pakistan to earn any toll and taxes in this route for long time....if loan then you have to pay them back such a huge money.....
> 
> 
> Thats why foreigner scare to go to Pakistan



Investment BOT


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Punjab and Non Punjab Projects in Economic Corridor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Qalandari said:


> Funny how this government is playing with the sentiments of the masses.



Its ironic you say that. Have your say about how your master zardari 11 played with the nation for six years and continue to ravage sindh to this day.


----------



## aks18

gawadr will be connected with kashgar by 2018


----------



## Viper0011.

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Official route map of the Pakistan-China Economic Corridor released by the Planning Commission of Pakistan showing multiple routes through all provinces
> 
> View attachment 194762
> 
> 
> I guess Pak-China Economic Corridor has 2 routes 1 from GB to Punjab then Sindh and enters Balochistan and 2nd from GB to KPK and Balochistan... *



I've been trying to tell you guys and some of you don't listen due to your political affiliations. At the END, this ONE corridor would become an entire network of highways connecting the entire Pakistan with its ports and then on the other end, with China and Afghanistan. This is going to change the ENTIRE landscape and global standing of Pakistan, economically, socially, militarily and all.

Take a look at India and how much hell and violence they are doing to stop this. Honestly, ALL Pakistanis on this forum, should get UNITED and support this project. If you can't see your foe having heart attacks over it, I don't know what to tell you.

It seems very clear that India knows how big of a deal this is for Pakistan, than many Pakistanis do. You should ALL blindly support your government on this subject. Whether you like them or not, they are doing something for the entire country and that, as humans and as a nation should be appreciated and supported to show a united nation. Not divided based on sects and parties and all!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Horus said:


> *Pakistan, China sign MoU, Senate body told *​
> Staff Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ISLAMABAD: The Senates Standing Committee on Finance was informed on Wednesday that Pakistan and China have signed a Pak-China Economic Corridor for linkage of both countries through road and rail. *
> 
> Pak-China Economic Corridor: Memorandum of Understanding between the two countries has been signed during Chinese prime ministers recent visit to Pakistan, whereby Planning Commissions of both countries have agreed to undertake improved linkages and arrangement of financing for these projects, Planning Commission secretary informed the committee.
> 
> The secretary was responding to a question raised by Senator Talha Mehmood who was of the view that China is developing its industrial infrastructure rapidly in Kashgar and it is estimated that there would be $20 billion economic activity through Pakistan land route between China via Pakistan to the rest of the world. If, Pakistan intends to benefit from this huge economic activity, Pakistans economic managers should immediately complete the infrastructure for strong linkage through rail and road with China.
> 
> The secretary informed that road construction from Burhan to Khunjrab Pass is under implementation for linkage with China, and Asian Development Bank (ADB) is financing the project. ADB mission is arriving in Pakistan by the end of this month to review the progress on the project. He mentioned that ADB has placed a condition of payment of land acquisition to only real owners, however, the government has decided to pay compensation to all who are occupying the land at present. Pakistan would request the ADB mission to relax the condition relating to compensation so as to complete the land acquisition process in Punjab and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa where some 44 villages have to be acquired to this road project. Conclusive talks with ADB mission would be held in this regard by the end of this month.
> 
> National Highway Authority (NHA) chairman informed the meeting about the progress on Attabad Lake Project. He informed that experts from United States, China and Japan have proposed solutions for development of infrastructure at Attabad Lake. They have proposed for construction of two tunnels and construction of four-kilometre road for restoration of road linkage with China. Under one proposal if the water level in Attabad Lake is reduced by 20 metres and tunnels are constructed this would cost Rs 51 billion and in case the water level is reduced by 30 metres and tunnels are constructed then the project cost would come down to Rs 25 billion. FWO is implementing the project to bring water level down and water level had came down but the with the recent rains, it has again increased by 29 metres in the lake, it is hoped that water level will be brought down by 30 metres by the end of December 2013. It was informed that on January 2012, with the major land slide Attabad Lake came into being with water level at 200 metres in it.
> 
> Pak-India trade: Senator Muzafar Hussain Qureshi raised the issue of influx of Indian commodities into Pakistani markets and their negative impact on Pakistans farming community. He was of the opinion that there is a huge difference between input cost of farming community in Pakistan and India. Due to lower input cost in India they are exporting their commodities in Pakistan and Pakistans farming community is facing difficult times due to these agriculture imports from India.
> 
> The senator proposed to impose additional taxes and duties on the imports of agriculture commodities from India so as to make Pakistani agriculture products compatible in terms of price with Indian agriculture products. Senator Ilyas Bilour was of the opinion that although the input cost in India is low but the prices of agriculture products being imported from India are also low as compared with Pakistani products.
> 
> Senator Haji Adeel supported giving Most Favoured Nation Status to India but linked it with appropriate protection with local agriculture and industry. Senator Sughra Imam was of the opinion that there should be a national policy for the agriculturists in Pakistan. The committee decided to refer this issue for a decision to standing committees of foreign affairs and commerce.
> 
> Parliamentary committee: Senator Humayun Khan Mandokhel proposed to the committee to set up parliamentary committee for the oversight of the appointment of CEOs and MDs in the State Owned Enterprises. The committee agreed for recommending setting up of the committee for the purpose.
> 
> 
> Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


Horus please check the map of Pakistan please impose this that without full map of Pak no post sud be allowed..


----------



## RAMPAGE

What is the completion date for the primary route?

@cb4 @SBD-3 @save_ghenda


----------



## SBD-3

RAMPAGE said:


> What is the completion date for the primary route?
> 
> @cb4 @SBD-3 @save_ghenda


No idea, around the end of 2018 probably.


----------



## AHMED85

Well it is good project to enhance relation with China, in economical zone it provide net revenue for country.
important thing is what will get in cash, where vedette are recruit to give security measures for transportation.

How much Pakistani are employed beyond this project. 

I think it look like a project which provide Pakistani establishment to set mind on foreign reliance.

Indian threat to project is another point, why they dont like this project which is a normal project of any country.

I think the project is more complicated to provide sustainable economical growth which is ultimate service of own country industry.

There is no protection and innovation to promotion of inland country industry also, most of industries are owned by political agents, which are using governments to set their own goals.

Include Pakistan, china need crude oil to run their mechanical system, supplied by Arab countries.

there is important lack ness of country mega industries which are the torchbearer future of Pakistan. 

i think this project is like a basket of fruits which is not compare with pickup full of fruits after long journey.


----------



## Devil Soul

*China ready to help in CPEC planning: Sun Weidong*


APP
June 21, 2015, 5:27 pm








*ISLAMABAD –* Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Sun Weidong has said that his country ready to help Pakistan in planning and constructing the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).


This would further deepen the all-weather friendship and all-round cooperation and build up the China-Pakistan community of shared destiny, he said. “We share the same dream of achieving economic growth, social progress, people's well-being and national peace and prosperity,” he said while addressing during inauguration of the new compound of Chinese Embassy held recently here.


The ambassador expressed the happiness that under the leadership of the present Pakistani government and with the joint efforts of people from all walks of life, Pakistan had made remarkable achievements. “We are fully confident that the future of China-Pakistan relationship is broad and bright. We'd like to work with Pakistan with unremitting efforts, to translate the grand blueprint formulated by our leaders and our shared dreams into reality in the years to come,” he added.


He said that this year, Chinese President Xi Jinping paid a successful state visit to Pakistan. The two leaders made the plan for the future direction of China-Pakistan relationship together. “Now the China-Pakistan substantive cooperation is in full swing and the construction of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor is a proff of this,” he added. Sun Weidong said that the CPEC, as a significant part of the Belt and Road Initiative, was based on the principles of broad consultation, joint contribution and shared benefits. “It is a corridor that covers Pakistan and benefits the Pakistani people and combines the complementarities of both countries for win-win cooperation and common development.”


He said that the corridor would help strengthen regional connectivity and promote peace, stability and development. While commenting on new compound, he said it was now the largest one by land area among all Chinese embassies in the world. He said that it would serve as a window and platform for all the friends to have a better understanding of the Chinese culture and civilization. He termed the completion and launching of the compound as testimony to the all-weather friendship between China and Pakistan.


He said that the land, premises and ancillary facilities of the original compound of the Chinese Embassy would be returned to the Pakistani government. He announced that on the approval of the Pakistani government, the permanent address of the New Compound of the Chinese Embassy in Pakistan would be “No. 1, Zhou Enlai Road, Diplomatic Enclave (Extension), Islamabad”.


Premier Zhou Enlai, the founder of China-Pakistan friendship, is also the great Chinese leader who has been deeply loved by peoples of the two countries. “We feel very proud to have the Chinese Embassy in Pakistan located on the road named after our beloved leader,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

There was invasion of A'stan by US and Pak lost. There is an invasion by China. and .............

I hope Pak have some sane minds.


----------



## IR-TR

Dash said:


> There was invasion of A'stan by US and Pak lost. There is an invasion by China. and .............
> 
> I hope Pak have some sane minds.



Building a nation's infrastructure because it give you a way to the sea and help improve that country's economy is called a win-win. Not an invasion. Go look at skyscrapercity how Pakistan's basic infrastructure is being built and upgraded. Railways, roads and ports. That's good for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dash

IR-TR said:


> Building a nation's infrastructure because it give you a way to the sea and help improve that country's economy is called a win-win. Not an invasion. Go look at skyscrapercity how Pakistan's basic infrastructure is being built and upgraded. Railways, roads and ports. That's good for Pakistan.



so where do u want me to look?


----------



## IR-TR

Transportation and Infrastructure - SkyscraperCity

And I know, let's not compare it to the Indian section. Incomparable. India will go through what China went through from 2000-2015. Niccceee.


----------



## Devil Soul

CPEC may get extra billion dollars
June 22, 2015

LAHORE - In a situation when India and some other countries are expressing their ‘concerns’ over China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, Beijing is likely to respond to them by further increasing funds for the mega projects under the CPEC.

Some top officials of the government informed The Nation that more allocations are expected from the friend of Pakistan in phase-I programme for development of Pakistan Railways under CPEC.

The exact amount of additional funds has so far not been determined, however, some officials believe these could be around $1 billion.

China is already investing $3.
7 billion in the Pakistan Railways (Phase-1 programme) under CPEC.
The total funding in CPEC is around $46 billion.
Both the governments (China and Pakistan) had signed 51 MoUs for infrastructure development of various departments including the Railways under CPEC.

“In phase-1 programme, China has reserved $3.
7 billion for the PR.
This money will be used for upgradation of mainline-1 (Karachi-Peshawar, Taxila to Havelian) and for construction of new dry port at Bhulder (Havelian),” said official sources.

The projects proposed in phase-1 by the PR engineers in consultation with the Chinese officials would require more funds than the reserve amount of $3.
7 billion.
The Chinese were aware of the fact and they have expressed their commitment for giving all needed funds for the development of the PR, they added.

The development work on the projects will start next year in January after the completion of feasibility studies in September this year.
The projects of the PR under phase-1 will complete in 2019.

The neighboring country has reserved billions of dollars for the development of the PR under phase-II (Medium Term—2020-25) and phase-III (Long Term—2025-30) programmes as well.

These projects include upgradation of main line-2, extension of ML-2 from Gwadar to Jacobabad via Basima and extension of track from Havelian-Khunjrab and Kashghar.

The main projects in phase-1 programmes are: Speed up-gradation up to 160 KMPH and axle load of 25 tons.
Track infrastructure and alignment rehabilitation, up-gradation of bridges for higher speeds and loads, up-gradation of signaling and telecommunication, up-gradation of stations and terminal facilities and especially redevelopment of Lahore and Karachi stations, doubling of track from Shahdara to Chaklala and Golra to Peshawar, new freight lines between Karachi Port and Kotri, Induction of new locomotives and rolling stock, up-gradation of sheds, shops, depots, track alignment design for increasing speed, electric traction on ML-1 keeping in view the rising volume, establishment of dry port at Hevelian in Haripur, up-gradation of Pakistan Railways Academy Walton, Lahore and up-gradation of infrastructure and rolling stock maintenance facilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DILPAK14

*thanksss*


----------



## Echo_419

IR-TR said:


> Building a nation's infrastructure because it give you a way to the sea and help improve that country's economy is called a win-win. Not an invasion. Go look at skyscrapercity how Pakistan's basic infrastructure is being built and upgraded. Railways, roads and ports. That's good for Pakistan.



They don't like us to much so that's bad for us


----------



## ghazi52

............
, 2015: First Chinese Cargo arrives at Gwadar.....this is the Chinese Cargo ship that took the first consignment of Fish from Gwadar in Containers to Dubai. I believe these containers will eventually be transshipped in Dubai to China.







_
. . . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahzad Akram

GAWADAR is the key Pakistan must have a strong plan to secure this port


----------



## Danish saleem

Cosco going to use Gwader as their Transhipment hub in future!


----------



## Muqeet Sabir

If these things happen in our society, I will celebrate my heart out! I will only put up a rainbow DP when...

*1. Our Society Will Start Tolerating/Accepting Inter-Sect and Inter-Cast Marriages!*

*



*

​*2. When Younger Guys Will Be Able To Marry Older Women Without Being Judged!*
*



*​*3. When Love Marriages Will Start Getting Accepted by Our Society and Not Posed As Arranged Marriages*
*



*

* SEE MORE : I am a Pakistani and I Will Only Put Up a Rainbow DP When…*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*4. When Taking Dowry 'Jahez' Will Be Considered As a Crime!*
*

*
*5. When 'Larkiyaan' (Girls) Will Be Allowed To Openly Express Their Liking*




*6.When The Government Will Put A Nationwide Ban On 10 Functions To Celebrate 1 Wedding!*








*7. When People Will Stop Marrying For Nationalities*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*8. When The 'Choti Beti' Will Not Be Judged For Getting Married Before The 'Bari Wali'*












*9. When The Mentality Will Change From 'Doctor Bahu Who Makes Gol Rotti' To 'Achi Seerat Wali Larki'*








*10. When The Divorce Taboo On A Female Is Removed*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*11. When People Will Start Understanding That . . .*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Spring Onion

Tum log kon say Zamanay main rehaty ho?

Hamara to KPK tak change ho chuka ha aur tum log inhi stereotype phobias main ho

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistani till death

There is no problem in pakistan in marriages between people of different ethnicities. Thats something which happens in india. My family is half pathan half punjabi and there is a karachiite in it as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gufi

Spring Onion said:


> Tum log kon say Zamanay main rehaty ho?
> 
> Hamara to KPK tak change ho chuka ha aur tum log inhi stereotype phobias main ho


That is exactly what I was thinking all of these things are really not that important anymore nor all that common.. But ok if one wants to live in a world 10 years ago or define themselves by exceptions rather then normal people then u know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Pakistani till death said:


> Thats something which happens in india.


Lolzzz
Two of my distant cousins are married to Kashmiris, I am mallu btw and mallus don't have anything in common with Kashmiris.
So speak for yourself!


I do know that in some parts of India Dowry is still a norm and luv marriages are looked down upon. But I don't see this happening around me, I get to read this in newspapers.


----------



## gau8av

lol, all of these are so true for India as well.

south asian society and their stupid obsession with 'marriz'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pakistani till death said:


> There is no problem in pakistan in marriages between people of different ethnicities. Thats something which happens in india. My family is half pathan half punjabi and there is a karachiite in it as well.




I'm Baloch my fiancé is Pashtun..

My paternal family is sunni... My maternal family is shia.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Gufi

levina said:


> Lolzzz
> Two of my distant cousins are married to Kashmiris, I am mallu btw and mallus don't have anything in common with Kashmiris.
> So speak for yourself!
> 
> 
> I do know that in some parts of India Dowry is still a norm and luv marriages are looked down upon. But I don't see this happening around me, I get to read this in newspapers.


This does not really happen here any more again. These are people who see things in dramas and imagine society like that. I go to villages frequently and other then dowries in a very few cases, or castes in even rarer, it is not that big an issue. These issues are not even issues in Pakistan. Someone watched too much Bollywood and star, hum or whatever dramas etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

8 10 11 are common i think so saw many many cases 

and that Jahez (dowry) stuff too


----------



## Gufi

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I'm Baloch my fiancé is Pashtun..
> 
> My paternal family is sunni... My maternal family is shia.


And that is how it should be

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gufi said:


> And that is how it should be




Maybe 20 year down the line .. Most Pakistanis will be hybrid

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gufi

Muhammad Omar said:


> 8 10 11 are common i think so saw many many cases


Divorce is still stigmatised but much less then before, it is not always the woman, and no forced marriages are on the decrease, and age is not that big an issue now.
Where are you from, as in region man. maybe it is regional



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Maybe 20 year down the line .. Most Pakistanis will be hybrid


as long as they look better then the hybrids of today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Gufi said:


> This does not really happen here any more again. These are people who see things in dramas and imagine society like that. I go to villages frequently and other then dowries in a very few cases, or castes in even rarer, it is not that big an issue. These issues are not even issues in Pakistan. Someone watched too much Bollywood and star, hum or whatever dramas etc


Wow!
So should it mean it happens only in india?
Lolzz


----------



## gau8av

Pakistani till death said:


> There is no problem in pakistan in marriages between people of different ethnicities. *Thats something which happens in india*. My family is half pathan half punjabi and there is a karachiite in it as well.


nonsense, these prejudices are held by the majority in both countries.

I have a cousin (sister) who married a muslim whose sister is married to a sikh, a lot of educated people don't really care about this stuff but then there are a lot more for whom no amount of degrees or zeroes at the end of their bank deposits will matter, some are just set in their old ways. 

whole subcontinent is pretty fucked up socially


----------



## Gufi

levina said:


> Wow!
> So should it mean it happens only in india?
> Lolzz


no where did I say it happens in India, it happens in dramas is the word I used, and the pictures are mostly bollywood I guess i have no idea. Do not look Pakistani, but I did include hum as a pakistani channel so you would not feel that. Why so defensive


----------



## Djinn

I'll put the rainbow flag on my display when I'll be finally free of depression, anxiety, OCD and the rest of the freaking disorders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Gufi said:


> no where did I say it happens in India, it happens in dramas is the word I used, and the pictures are mostly bollywood I guess i have no idea. Do not look Pakistani, but I did include hum as a pakistani channel so you would not feel that. Why so defensive


I wasnt being defensive, that's the idea your previous post gave me..


Gufi said:


> Someone watched too much Bollywood and star, hum or whatever dramas etc


Bollywood is Indian and most prolly the star channels you guys watch are also Indian, so if not anything I thought this post was a taunt. 

PS:
I dont watch TV...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gufi

levina said:


> Bollywood is Indian and most prolly the star channels you guys watch are also Indian, so if not anything I thought this post was a taunt.
> 
> PS:
> I dont watch TV...


The Karachi stock exchange lists HUM tv so I know it is Pakistani the rest Star is Indian and Bollywood. You do realises there is alot of dramas people watch without respect to borders.


Gufi said:


> This does not really happen here any more again. *These are people who see things in dramas and imagine society like that. *I go to villages frequently and other then dowries in a very few cases, or castes in even rarer, it is not that big an issue. Th*ese issues are not even issues in Pakistan. Someone watched too much Bollywood and star, hum or whatever dramas etc*


When you imagine me how many horns do I have on my head and do I breathe fire 

My point in all simplicity is that dramas do not depict societies properly anymore, things are changing and dramas stereotype

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Djinn said:


> I'll put the rainbow flag on my display when I'll be finally free of depression, anxiety, OCD and the rest of the freaking disorders.











P.S: That's my frnds parrot .. We call him "Chaudhry".

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Levina

Gufi said:


> The Karachi stock exchange lists HUM tv so I know it is Pakistani the rest Star is Indian and Bollywood. You do realises there is alot of dramas people watch without respect to borders.


Now..now...pls stop acting as if you're an innocent lamb. 
We 're not really friends, so i wasnt sure if you were being sarcastic.


Gufi said:


> When you imagine me how many horns do I have on my head and do I breathe fire


Are you not a doc?
I do imagine you with 2 horns made out of your stethoscope. 
.
.
.






Gufi said:


> My point in all simplicity is that dramas do not depict societies properly anymore, things are changing and dramas stereotype


Can't say..
I dont watch dramas.


----------



## 474474

Spring Onion said:


> Tum log kon say Zamanay main rehaty ho?
> 
> Hamara to KPK tak change ho chuka ha aur tum log inhi stereotype phobias main ho


If true then achi baat hai, some of these things are too true from what I see.



Gufi said:


> This does not really happen here any more again. These are people who see things in dramas and imagine society like that. I go to villages frequently and other then dowries in a very few cases, or castes in even rarer, it is not that big an issue. These issues are not even issues in Pakistan. Someone watched too much Bollywood and star, hum or whatever dramas etc


Unfortunately in Karachi I've seen marriages of all classes having dowry, except a few. Majority I've attended did have it.



Gufi said:


> Divorce is still stigmatised but much less then before, it is not always the woman, and no forced marriages are on the decrease, and age is not that big an issue now.
> Where are you from, as in region man. maybe it is regional
> 
> 
> as long as they look better then the hybrids of today


There's a lighter version of forced marriage, where you leave everything to please your parents. Parents should never make their kids choose their love or themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I'm Baloch my fiancé is Pashtun..



Congratulations brother , Ap ne kabhi bataya nai , ke app bhi qurbaan hone wale hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rockstar08 said:


> Congratulations brother , Ap ne kabhi bataya nai , ke app bhi qurbaan hone wale hain


Not this year bro,,, not this year..;D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Not this year bro,,, not this year..;D



bhai bakray ka bhai kab tak khair manaye ga , kabhi tu churi ke neeche ao gay na 
woh bhi khusbo laga ke

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PDF

I am a pakistani and i will never put up a rainbow dp because:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angelandsoul

I seriously doubt pathan or punjabi families would ever marry "mazare" people who work on the lands, even if they have stopped that business and are rich!
Just like in India high castes will not really marry the lowest castes regardless of them being rich or not ?


----------



## Tipu7

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I'm Baloch my fiancé is Pashtun..
> 
> My paternal family is sunni... My maternal family is shia.


Remind me of Toti faruti ice cream.......


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Western route of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) under construction from Gawadar to Sorab (650 KMs) to provide connectivity upto Quetta, Qila Saifullah, Zhob and D.I Khan. As you can see, sections which have been completed are making transformational impact in remotest areas by providing connectivity.

Whole Nation pays tribute to its Officers, Jawans & Engineers who are working on this project under toughest conditions and temperature as high as 50 degree centigrade.

Courtesy: Mr. Ahsan Iqbal (Federal Minister for Planning & Development)
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*From Islamabad to Khunjrab *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Ataabad Tunnel*






*A Bridge on the Karakoram Highway*







*The under construction Bridge on KKH between Gulmit & Shishkat moves toward final stages













*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Muhammad Omar

KKH 

























On the way to Hunza/Nagar Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Under construction RCC bridge in between Aayeenabad and Shishket in ‪Gojal‬, District ‪Hunza‬














Under construction bridge Shishkat Gojal Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Near Sust (from Chinese/khunjerab side). The highest peak in the background is most likely Karoon Peak aka Koh-Karoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Construction work of Hazara Motorway underway E-35*

*60KM long motorway to be completed in three years at cost of Rs 33 billion.*

Construction work of Hazara Motorway is going on speedily.

According to official sources, sixty kilometers long motorway will be completed within three years at a cost of thirty-three billion rupees.

The Hazara Motorway will have six interchanges, twenty bridges, two railway bridges and fifteen underpasses.

On completion, it will reduce the drive time from Islamabad to Havelian to just thirty minutes in addition to providing roads for the Havelian Dry Port project.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

some more clicks of E35 Hazara Motorway near Burhan area





here is

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raheel Khan_1

What is the situation on KKH like? Is it safe for tourists?Many of my friends in Malaysia are interested in visiting Pakistan in near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Raheel Khan_1 said:


> What is the situation on KKH like? Is it safe for tourists?Many of my friends in Malaysia are interested in visiting Pakistan in near future.



it's perfectly safe.... yeah some parts bridges are under construction which will be completed in September 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reverse Thinker

CPEC will beconnected through Indus highway?


----------



## Mariner3823

(Y)


----------



## Gufi

levina said:


> Now..now...pls stop acting as if you're an innocent lamb.
> We 're not really friends, so i wasnt sure if you were being sarcastic.


Oh I am very direct when I need to be  do not need to talk mysteriously about flags to complain about others


levina said:


> Can't say..
> I dont watch dramas.


Here what I was trying to say was stereotypes are created by dramas more then society now


----------



## Sunan

Good work PM Nawz sharif.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Establishment of National Science & Technology Park (NSTP) between Pakistan's leading technical university NUST and China's leading university Tsinghua University under CPEC* framework lays foundation for establishing China Pakistan Innovation Corridor. TUS Park of Tsinghua University, Beijing has a floor area of 770,000 (m²), and more than 400 different enterprises and institutions have settled in it. It is not only China's first Grade A national university science park but also the largest single university science park in the world at present.

Science Park is a space that brings government, academia and industry together for innovation with the intent of promoting technology driven entrepreneurship. Pakistan Vision 2025 envisages Creation of Knowledge Economy through promotion of innovation and entrepreneurship. Our aim is to put PAKISTAN in the ranks of developed economies by building strong technological base. Establishment of NSTP is a major step in that direction. I was honoured to be the Chief Guest at the signing ceremony also attended by HE Amb Sun Weidong of China, Dr Mukhtar Chairman HEC, and Engr Asghar Rector NUST.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.M.

Mashallah, we need stability in governments and will go a long long way.


----------



## Levina

Gufi said:


> Oh I am very direct when I need to be  do not need to talk mysteriously about flags to complain about others
> 
> Here what I was trying to say was stereotypes are created by dramas more then society now


Have you quoted me on a wrong thread??? This thread is related to CPEC and last nite we were discussing this topic on a thread in "social and current events" section.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

@Oscar @Chak Bamu @Jango @Jungibaaz please take a look on page 20 to 22 there is much off topic stuff here


----------



## cirr

Would it be possible or not too costly to plant trees and other vegetations along the highways、motorways and railways that are getting built in Pakistan？

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## senses

^im sure they will be planted in the later phase.


----------



## ghazi52

........
Source: Ahsan Iqbal FB Page

Quote:
I am pleased to share my journey of western route of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) under construction from Gawadar to Sorab (650 Kms) to provide connectivity upto Quetta, Qila Saifullah, Zhob & D I Khan by FWO in toughest conditions of terrain and weather. I visited four construction sites and camps. It was about 50 degree temperature but the spirit and commitment of officers and jawans was exemplary. As you can see, sections which have been completed are making transformational impact in remotest areas by providing connectivity. Road side activity is starting though traffic is very limited at the moment. When completed, this project will bring enormous opportunities for Pakistan and Balochistan, in particular. I paid tribute to officers, jawans and engineers working on this project. Elements which fear progress occasionally try to disrupt activity but vigilance and security of FWO is defeating these elements.





























_
..............

>>>>>...... . . . . . .
. . . ..Map of CPEC as by NYT:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Construction of road in the area is a challenging task but FWO is doing it with great sense of mission. Some friends have commented that why this road is not a six lane motorway. First of all let me clarify that there is no new six lane motorway project under construction for CPEC. CPEC plan is to improve/ upgrade existing highways for fastest connectivity. Peshawar-Lahore-Karachi motorway project is not a new project. It was started in 1990 by NS govt and was supposed to be completed by 2000. Unfortunately, due to political discontinuities it lingered on. Now it is being completed with BOT private sector financing on the basis of the traffic and cargo volume. If govt has to do a Karachi- Lahore section of motorway from its own resources it doesn't have that much space yet and can't afford it. Likewise, in future when traffic volume will grow, western route will also be dualized. When there are limited resources, infrastructure is build incrementally. This road is bringing revolution by providing remotest areas connectivity which enemies of development don't want to happen. Inside China, there is also a similar two lane road from Khunjrab to Kashghar.*

*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Western Route through Baluchistan *

*















*







KKH Re-Alignment: 94% work on the project completed so far, remaining to be completed by Sep. 25 this year

Jun 27, 2015 Pamir Times Feature, Featured, Gilgit - Baltistan 0
KKH Re-Alignment: 94% work on the project completed so far, remaining to be completed by Sep. 25 this year

Bio
Latest Posts

Pamir Times
Pamir Times is the pioneering community news and views portal of Gilgit – Baltistan. It is a voluntary, not-for-profit, non-partisan and independent venture initiated by the youth.
The project included realignment of the road, construction of 5 tunnels with total length of 7.12 km, 78 culverts and 2 bridges. The total contract amount was 275.06 million US dollar. The achieved progress on this project is 4% ahead of the scheduled progress.
This photograph was taken while the landslide was taking place near Attabad village. Photo by Inayat Ali

This photograph was taken while the landslide was taking place near Attabad village. Photo by Inayat Ali

Asghar Khan & Zulfiqar Ali Khan

Hunza, June 27: The China Road & Bridge Corporation (CRBC) has completed 94 per cent of the work on the re-alignment project of the strategic Karakoram Highway (KKH), which will soon restore the trade link between Pakistan and China. Work on the remaining part of the project is in full swing and it will be completed by 25th September 2015.

On 4 Jan 2010, a devastating landslide completely blocked the Hunza River and the strategic Karakoram Highway (KKH), a vital trade link connecting the country to China, and killed twenty people in Attabad village, about 18 km from Aliabad town. The water blockade created an artificial lake with 130-200 m depth and 25 km length over a period of about six months.

The lake engulfed about 24 km stretch of KKH, including the longest bridge. About 25,000 habitants of the Gojal tehsil at China border area were cut off from rest of the country. The lake submerged Ayeenabad, parts of Shishkat, Gulmit, lower Ghulkin and Hussaini villages and displaced more than 600 families. The only way to reach Gojal tehsil and onward to the Chinese border is to cross the Attabad lake by boat.
Source: NHA

Source: NHA

To realign the 24 km stretch of KKH, the previous federal government signed a supplementary contract of 275 million USD with CRBC on 18th December 2010. The project included realignment of road, construction of 5 tunnels with total length of 7.12 km, 78 culverts and 2 bridges.

Realignmnet KKHThe total contract amount was 275.06 million US dollar. The project was commenced on 26th July 2012 with the planned completion date of 25th Jan 2015. Due to slower progress, the completion date was later revised as 25th September 2015. According to NHA, the current achieved progress on this project is 4% ahead of the scheduled progress.

Under this project, the excavation works of all 5 tunnels have been completed hundred per cent. The remaining 100 m of the lining work of the 4th tunnel (2,736m) is in progress whereas the lining work of the remaining 4 tunnels have been completed fully. Similarly, 50% work of the concrete pavement of the 4th tunnel has been completed so far whereas the concrete pavements of the remaining 4 tunnels have been completed hundred per cent. The electro-mechanical accessory works on all five tunnels are in progress.
Tunnel Progrss

Source: NHA

Also Visit: [Pictorial] Incredible Images of the Four Tunnels on KKH near Attabad

According to NHA, CRBC has already completed the 311 km length KKH Improvement project from Raikot to Khunjerab on 30th November 2013 with a contract amount of 490.87 million USD. The project was started on 1st August 2008 and included improvement and widening of existing road, construction of 35 new bridges, 18 open cut tunnels and 1,060 culverts.
KKH Improvement Project

Source: NHA

Under KKH projects, 21% work on 36.94 km Shatial-Thor Nullah Bypass project has been completed so far by the contractor HAKAS Private Limited. The project was started on 23rd Sep 2012 with contract amount 3.507 billion rupees. The original date of completion was 23rd Sep 2014 which was later revised as 22nd May 2016.
Shatial-Thor Nullah

Source: NHA

The 281km Thakot-Raikot Chinese Grant Project was contracted to M/s China Railway 17th Bureau Group Co., Ltd. The project was commenced on 15th September 2013 and has planned to complete by 20th December 2016. This includes 143 km rehabilitation work and 138 km repair and maintenance of KKH. The project costs approximately 7.5 billion rupees. According to NHA, 65.11% of the work has been completed and the achieved progress is 5% ahead of planned progress.

The 120 km long China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Section from Thakot to Havelian will cost 90 billion rupees. RFP has been issued on 15th June 2015 with the last date for bid submission is 15th July 2015. Evaluations will be completed by 25th July 2015 and signing of the commercial contract is planned as 20th August 2015.The expected date of the ground breaking is 20th September 2015.
CPEC section

Source: NHA

The 59 km Hazara Expressway project from Burhan to Havelian will cost 23 billion rupees. The project is four lane fenced expressway with six interchanges. The project is being implemented in 3 different packages. The package 1 & 2 in in progress with 6% progress and the package 3 is under procurement phase. The planned completion date of the Hazara Expressway project is 5th March 2017.
Hazara Expressway

Source: NHA

The Karakoram Highway is the highest paved international road globally and connects Xinjiang province of China and Gilgit–Baltistan of Pakistan through the Khunjerab Pass, at an elevation of 4,693 metres. The Highway construction was started in 1959 and completed in 1978. According to FWO, the work involved 21 million cubic meter of rock blasting and earthwork, using over 8000 tonnes of explosive and 80,000 tonnes of cement. On the average 15,000 men, 1200 vehicles and 1000 pieces of plant/machinery were employed on the project. The project took lives of hundreds of laborers and engineers from both Pakistan and China.

pak-china-sign-51-mous-1429541154-6311

As a strategic move, Pakistan and China signed an agreement on the $46 billion China–Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project on 20th April 2015. CPEC is a development megaproject which aims to connect Pakistan’s southern port of Gwadar to China’s Xinjiang province via a network of about 3,000 km highways, telecommunication infrastructure, railways, industrial zones and energy infrastructure. The economic corridor is considered central to China–Pakistan relations and a game changer in regional development.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## VelocuR

One word -* FANTASTIC! *



@Muhammad Omar , keep it up!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

cirr said:


> Would it be possible or not too costly to plant trees and other vegetations along the highways、motorways and railways that are getting built in Pakistan？


We always do. M-2 and M-3 are very scenic.


----------



## ghazi52

M -2 .

....





.
.
.




...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

@cirr that above pics are of M-2 (Motarway-2) From Islamabad to Lahore


----------



## New Resolve

Is there work being done on *M1* to connect Karachi-Lahore and when will it be completed?


----------



## jung41

China is luring pak with dreams of development but this sweet dream of pak will sonn turn into nightmare when china will show its real colour just as it did in srilanka


----------



## SHAMK9

jung41 said:


> China is luring pak with dreams of development but this sweet dream of pak will sonn turn into nightmare when china will show its real colour just as it did in srilanka


what did china do in Sri Lanka?


----------



## IR-TR

jung41 said:


> China is luring pak with dreams of development but this sweet dream of pak will sonn turn into nightmare when china will show its real colour just as it did in srilanka



Sure, China is going to ´own´ Pakistan. Why don't you just lay aside the hate and accept that sometimes there is a win-win situation. China wants to diversify it's energy corridors, and Pakistan is an all weather ally. And bordering China. And it has a nice big fat port near the middle east. So that's why they invest. Not to 'own' Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

IR-TR said:


> Sure, China is going to ´own´ Pakistan. Why don't you just lay aside the hate and accept that sometimes there is a win-win situation. China wants to diversify it's energy corridors, and Pakistan is an all weather ally. And bordering China. And it has a nice big fat port near the middle east. So that's why they invest. Not to 'own' Pakistan.



Will not happen, as he is an Indian and it's positive development for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

New Resolve said:


> Is there work being done on *M1* to connect Karachi-Lahore and when will it be completed?



Sir g M1 is completed it's been quiet time now.... M1 Peshawar to Islamabad (completed and Running) M-2 Islamabad to Lahore (Completed Running) M-3 Islamabad to Faisalabad and Lahore to Faisalabad there's an Interchange on M-2 from where M-3 Starts M-4 Faisalabad to Multan It's under construction But operational till Gojra Gohra Shorkot major work has been done on it.... Multan-Khanewal section is 70-75 done with carpeting in process.... M-8 Hyderabad to Karachi under Rehabilitation process .....


The only work which is now being done on M1 is to connect it with E-35

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New Resolve

But what about Karachi-Lahore, thats the big one, hows the work on that going.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

New Resolve said:


> But what about Karachi-Lahore, thats the big one, hows the work on that going.



Land has been purchased in April by the Gov it's Feasibility is underway i guess


----------



## yunfei chen

Long live China Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Muhammad Omar

i was reading NHA's 2015-16 plan and got this info.


1. Construction Multan-Sukkur section of KLM to start in this financial year.(On credit financing basis 90:10)

2. Land acquisition and start of construction of Lahore-Sialkot motorway (130km) to start in this financial year(On VGF BOT basis (70:30).

3. Construction of Lahore-Khanewal section of KLM on EPC basis funded by govt. of Pakistan.

4. Construction of Raikot-Islamabad section of KKH (460Km) on credit financing (90:10)

5. Construction of phase 2 & 3 of Faisalabad-Khanewal motorway(M-4). Land acquisition is almost completed.

6. Land acquisition and construction of westren alignment of CPEC to start in 2015.

7. Works continue on E-35.

8. Land acquisition of Sukkur-Hyderabad section of KLM to be completed in 2015.

9. Land acquisition has been completed of Muzzafarabad-Mirpur-Mangla Expressway. Work to start in this financial year.

http://www.pc.gov.pk/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Ch27-Transport-logistic.pdf


----------



## Devil Soul

*China reiterates all out support for economic corridor*
MATEEN HAIDER




Chinese envoy encourages the Chinese companies to participate in the construction of power projects in Pakistan. —File
ISLAMABAD: Chinese Ambassador Sun Weidong reiterated China’s support to the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor and said that the project will be completed at every cost.

A spokesman for the Chinese embassy in Islamabad said that the ambassador made these remarks during his visit to Multan on Saturday.

The ambassador extended China’s support in infrastructural development, capacity building and cooperation in construction and production related to the economic corridor project.

Ambassador Weidong was visiting power plants constructed by Chinese contractor in Multan. During his visit, he encouraged the Chinese companies to participate in the construction of power projects in Pakistan.

The Fatima 2x60MW Bagasse Power Plant constructed by Chinese contractor is applying advanced and environment-friendly technology, which will become a high-efficiency biomass power plant and will add electricity to the Pakistani grid once completed in 2016, it has been learnt.

The Chinese ambassador visited a Chinese cotton ginning company and Multan cotton research station. The Chinese Company aims to build a cotton industrial chain in Multan.

The ambassador also stressed on the need to carry out cultural and people-to-people exchanges and said that the Chinese side will provide government-sponsored scholarship for students of Multan, allowing them to study in China.

The Chinese envoy also visited the cultural and historical sites in Multan during his tour.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

*Economic corridor will be built at all costs: China*


Staff Report
July 12, 2015
 

*ISLAMABAD*: China on Saturday reiterated that the economic corridor project will be completed at all costs.


During a two-day visit to Multan, Chinese Ambassador Sun Weidong extended his country’s support in infrastructural development, capacity building and cooperation in construction and production related to the economic corridor project.


Ambassador Weidong visited power plants constructed by Chinese contractors in Multan. The Fatima 2x60MW Bagasse Power Plant constructed by Chinese contractors is applying advanced and environment-friendly technology, which will become a high-efficiency biomass power plant and will add electricity to the Pakistani grid once completed in 2016.


During his visit to the plant, the ambassador encouraged the Chinese companies to participate in the construction of more power projects in Pakistan.


The ambassador also visited a Chinese cotton ginning company and Multan Cotton Research Station. The Multan Cotton Research Station is part of the China-Pakistan Joint Bio-Tech Laboratory. Chinese President Xi Jinping and Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif witnessed the signing of the MoU of this joint laboratory in April this year.
Economic corridor will be built at all costs: China

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aks18

Raheel Khan_1 said:


> What is the situation on KKH like? Is it safe for tourists?Many of my friends in Malaysia are interested in visiting Pakistan in near future.




its perfect in shape from raikot bridge to khunjrab pass while from thakot to raikot bridge its in pretty messed up condition


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*FWO secures financial close for M-9, 9th july,2015 *


The Chief Guest Lieutenant General Khalid Asghar said that ensuring financial close of Karachi-Hyderabad Motorway (M-9) within 100 days is a remarkable achievement of the two organizations.

The FWO, he said, has successfully completed the Lahore-Faisalabad Expressway, Lakpass Tunnel near Quetta and Habibabad Flyover on BOT basis before the stipulated time and now carpeting of Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (M-2), Karachi-Thatta Expressway are rapidly in progress.


their time starts from 9 july,2015. UBL will provide all the money. They have 27 months to complete this project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

Guys where is the that other thread about infrastructure development in Pakistan ???


----------



## OrionHunter

The truth about the CPEC in the vid below. As they say, there are no freebies in this world!

A good discussion on Pak TV on the pitfalls ahead regarding the CPEC with Maj Gen (Retd) Amjad Shuaib.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Winchester said:


> Guys where is the that other thread about infrastructure development in Pakistan ???



Here you go.... 

Infrastructure Development in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

Muhammad Omar said:


> Here you go....
> 
> Infrastructure Development in Pakistan




Just a quick question Muhammed, the proposed industrial zones have they all been chosen, I have read that Faisalabad, Lahore and Gwadar have been selected so far. I thought this process would have culminated in July, when the government of Pakistan would have discussed this with the Government of China.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Rasengan said:


> Just a quick question Muhammed, the proposed industrial zones have they all been chosen, I have read that Faisalabad, Lahore and Gwadar have been selected so far. I thought this process would have culminated in July, when the government of Pakistan would have discussed this with the Government of China.



1 of Industrial zone is under Construction Near Lahore at Sheikhupura Named as Quaid e Azam Apparel Park.... not much info on others industrial zones but i'll share as soon as i find em .....  Yeah 1 Industrial Zone in also under construction in Faisalabad will share it later 


*Quaid-e-Azam Apparel Park *
The Punjab Industrial Estate Development and Management Company (PIEDMC) has entrusted NESPAK with the task of master planning and detailed designing of Quaid-e-Azam Apparel Park in District Sheikhupura. 

Recently, Pakistan has been declared a Generalized System of Preferences (GSP) plus country. Therefore, in order to meet future export targets and to fulfil the dire need of financial uplift, Chief Minister of Punjab is taking keen interest in this project declaring it as 'Top Priority'. Mr. Aamir Munir, Project Manager and Mr. Abid Mahmood, GM Islamabad office, recently visited China along with the officials of PIEDMC, Minister of Industries Department and other renowned industrialists, to inspect the industrial parks of similar nature. 

The Project Manager visited several potential industrial parks similar to the task assigned so that their key features may be incorporated while designing Quaid-e-Azam Apparel Park. During this visit, delegation members also met Pakistani Ambassador to China. 

NESPAK has completed master plan and infrastructure designing of the Quaid-e-Azam Apparel Park (QAAP) comprising 1,523 acres of land near Sheikhupura. 

Chairman of Punjab Industrial Estates Development and Management Company (PIEDMC) S M Tanveer said that construction of boundary wall of the park has been started while development work is likely to be commenced very soon. 

The federal government has approved a dedicated interchange for QAAP and the process of its designing is in progress by National Highways Authority, he added. 

He said a timely completion of the project will also ensure maximum benefits of the GSP Plus facility from the EU and it would give boost to the country's economic growth and ultimately alleviate poverty and terrorism form the region. 

He hoped that the project would create thousands of jobs and enable the value added textile industry to contribute more to the exports to strengthen the economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky_123

OrionHunter said:


> The truth about the CPEC in the vid below. As they say, there are no freebies in this world!
> 
> A good discussion on Pak TV on the pitfalls ahead regarding the CPEC with Maj Gen (Retd) Amjad Shuaib.....



Its quite logical that Chines are doing business not giving a charity to Pakistan. With the loan of $11bn, we will have world class infrastructure in our country and connecting roads to the remote areas. 
Regarding Power plants, Coal base plants will have lower rates as compared to Oil or Gas plants. 
It will be win-win situation for Pak and China. Pak need investment now to improve our economy and reduce unemployment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Rawalpindi - July 22, 2015: On the directives of Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Raheel Shareef, Frontier Works Organization (FWO) took the challenge to connect dividends of Gwadar Port with the rest of country by road network, which later became part of western alignment of Pakistan China Economic Corridor (CPEC). The strategic and economic stature is same of as Karakoram Highway (KKH).
Project encompasses construction of 870 kilometers of road. Deployment was approved in February 2014 and FWO units mobilized on site in March 2014. Presently 11 units are employed on Balochistan Projects. Unprecedented efforts were made for mobilization of manpower and equipment on project sites and to date 502 kilometers of road has been completed in less than one and half year.

In the line of duty FWO has sustained 16 Shaheed (6 military personal and 10 civilian employees) and 29 severely injured in 136 security related incidents. Whole nation fully recognize these sacrifices for noble national cause.

FWO is fully cognizant of the importance of these projects and fully committed to live up to its traditions and complete the project in stipulated time without compromising on the quality of the work.

Construction of these roads will link Gawadar Port with up country by multi – dimensional routes i.e Chaman through N-25, Dera Ismail Khan through N – 50 and Indus Highway N – 55. Pertinent to mention, average progress of work is approximately 1.5 kilometers per day on international standards which is unprecedented in field of road construction throughout the world.

It is worth mentioning here that security, harsh weather, rugged mountainous terrain and remoteness of the area were some of the major challenges against this gigantic and testing project of national importance

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IR-TR

zende bad Pak! This project proides jobs, it connects all parts of Pak and it will become a huge trade-corridor. Goof for you. Now get your energy problem solved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rasengan

Muhammad Omar said:


> 1 of Industrial zone is under Construction Near Lahore at Sheikhupura Named as Quaid e Azam Apparel Park.... not much info on others industrial zones but i'll share as soon as i find em .....  Yeah 1 Industrial Zone in also under construction in Faisalabad will share it later



Thank you Brother Muhammad for replying to my previous question. How long is the expected time frame for full completion of the roads in inter-linking the whole route of CPEC.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Rasengan said:


> Thank you Brother Muhammad for replying to my previous question. How long is the expected time frame for full completion of the roads in inter-linking the whole route of CPEC.



well most of the roads are already there and completed there's only few points which needs to be linked with each other.. Well FWO is doing work with the speed of 1.5KM per day so you can see much roads completed in 2018... THe Lahore Karachi motarway will be completed by then

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rasengan

Muhammad Omar said:


> well most of the roads are already there and completed there's only few points which needs to be linked with each other.. Well FWO is doing work with the speed of 1.5KM per day so you can see much roads completed in 2018... THe Lahore Karachi motarway will be completed by then



Thank you for providing this information brother, your knowledge is fantastic and its nice to see your dedication in promoting Pakistan on this thread. Pakistan should get JICA involved in this project too, creating separate industrial zones for Japanese companies who are looking to relocate to cheaper labor intensive economies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

*Eastern CPEC route unfeasible: report*
Published: July 26, 2015




Balochistan govt challenges Islamabad’s rationale. PHOTO: AFP

*ISLAMABAD: 
By preferring a route that passes through Punjab and Sindh rather than Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa and Balochistan, the federal government is artificially inflating the cost of the China-Pakistan economic corridor, to the point where it may become economically unviable, claims a report studying the matter issued by the Balochistan government.*

The report, titled “China Pakistan Economic Corridor: The Route Controversy”, addresses what Quetta feels is Islamabad’s lack of consistency on the matter, and its failure to take into account the needs and desires of all federating units of the country. The matter could get politically inconvenient for the federal government, since Balochistan Chief Minister Abdul Malik Baloch’s National Party is an ally of the ruling Pakistan Muslim League Nawaz.

However, Planning Minister Ahsan Iqbal claims that the report is one-sided and did not take into account the views of what he feels is the main stakeholder in CPEC: the federal government.

The report was prepared by the chief minister’s Policy Reform Unit, headed by economist Kaiser Bengali. It analyses the viability of the three CPEC routes based on three parameters: population density, total area under cultivation along the routes and total production of four major crops. These parameters become the base for determining the cost of land acquisition and displacement of population, the socio economic benefits and the environmental impact.

Read: Game changer: Army chief vows to turn economic corridor into reality

Pakistan has identified three routes for Chinese cargo: the eastern alignment (passing mainly through central Punjab and Sindh), the central route (passing partly through Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, and hitherto unconnected parts of Punjab and Sindh) and the western alignment (passing through the relatively underdeveloped areas of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa and Balochistan).

The provincial government claimed that “despite denials the route has been changed to pass through central Punjab”, Islamabad is primarily focusing on the eastern corridor.

The districts along the preferred eastern route are the most densely populated, having large swathes of land under cultivation and is the main source of production of four major crops, according to the report. All these factors will increase the construction cost. By comparison, the western route is thinly populated and the land is mainly barren.

The comparison between the three routes implies that the eastern route is economically unviable, claims the report.

By selecting the eastern route, the government is trading off today’s security risks with provincial discord and political instability in the future, the report stated.

However, Iqbal said that the central route was the shortest one. “The eastern alignment part of Peshawar-Karachi motorway serves the major markets, industrial areas and most populated centres of the country,” said Iqbal. He said the CPEC concept is not to create a “container-in, container-out” economy but rather help make the country a regional manufacturing hub.

Read: China-Pakistan Economic Corridor: Lines of development – not lines of divide

The report argues that the pre-existing sections are likely to save time and cost are not tenable, as most sections will have to be widened and re-laid to cater to the volume and load of the traffic.

*CPEC trail*

The report finds the traces of the CPEC in the mid-2000s when the Planning Commission made a presentation to the then-president Pervez Musharraf and prime minister Shaukat Aziz. It was then called the “Trade, Energy, Transport and Industrial Corridor”. The Musharraf Administration had identified the central route for creating surface transport connectivity between Gwadar and Kashgar in China.

The report also challenged the government’s claim that it will build all the three alignments. “The resources to build all three routes are not available and China would certainly not allocate resources to pander to political disagreements in Pakistan,” it added.

_Published in The Express Tribune, July 26th, 2015._


----------



## Devil Soul

The COAS inspected a part of road network being constructed by the FWO as part of the CPEC.


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Muhammad Omar

ISLAMABAD:

*Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif is fast tracking all infrastructure projects related to the multibillion-dollar China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), signalling to officials that they were working on a strict end of 2017 deadline.*

The premier issued the instruction while presiding over a meeting on Monday to review progress on the Gwadar East Bay Expressway, Mughalkot-DI Khan Road and various other road projects under the corridor project in Balochistan.

Pakistan and China had earlier this year finalised deals worth $46 billion for infrastructure and energy projects under the corridor from Gwadar in Balochistan to Kashgar in China.

“The completion of road projects in Balochistan under the CPEC would be a game changer for the region,” an official handout released after the meeting quoted the PM as saying. The meeting also reviewed the Havelian-Thakot Road project and other sections of the Karakoram Highway that are being upgraded.

Premier Nawaz was told that the major sections of the Peshawar-Karachi Motorway, including the Sukkur- Multan, Gojra-Khanewal and Lahore- Abdul Hakim portions, were ready for groundbreaking.

He directed that all necessary arrangements be completed before the inauguration so that construction is started right away.

The PM, who is expected to inaugurate the Attabad tunnel in Gilgit in the last week of August, also directed the authorities to complete the work on the new Gwadar International Airport as early as possible.

The army has employed 11 units of the Frontier Works Organisation to connect Gwadar port with major roads in the other provinces. Last week, army chief General Raheel Sharif also visited Panjgur and Turbat in Balochistan to inspect the under-construction road network.

The military’s media wing, the Inter-Services Public Relations, said the construction of 870km roads was under way simultaneously at five different locations, out of which 502km in Balochistan had been completed already.

The PM was also briefed about the ongoing upgrade of 10 railway stations on the Peshawar-Karachi main railway line. He called for providing the best possible facilities to passengers and for utilising the buildings of railway stations for economic and commercial activities.

Planning and Development Minister Ahsan Iqbal and Secretary Hassan Nawaz Tarar, and Water and Power Secretary Muhammad Younus Dagha among other senior officers attended the meeting.

The insurgency-hit province of Balochistan has been a major source of concern for the project decided upon in April during the landmark visit of Chinese President Xi Jinping to Pakistan. More than 50 agreements were signed to inaugurate the corridor expected to create a new network of roads, railways and pipelines linking China’s restive west to the Arabian Sea through Pakistan.

Soon after the inauguration of the project, the military had announced setting up a 10,000-strong force especially for the protection of the schemes under the CPEC and the Chinese workers and engineers working on them.







Construction of Gojra-shorkot section of Faisalabad-Multan motorway M4 is likely to start in December 2015 and completion date set for end of 2018.*
Source : Environmental Impact Report (EIR) which is submitted to Asian Development Bank by National Highway Authority on 19 July 2015


----------



## SBD-3

18 power projects of CPEC finalized and contracts signed.


----------



## I FLY HIGH

Muhammad Omar said:


> Sir g M1 is completed it's been quiet time now.... M1 Peshawar to Islamabad (completed and Running) M-2 Islamabad to Lahore (Completed Running) M-3 Islamabad to Faisalabad and Lahore to Faisalabad there's an Interchange on M-2 from where M-3 Starts M-4 Faisalabad to Multan It's under construction But operational till Gojra Gohra Shorkot major work has been done on it.... Multan-Khanewal section is 70-75 done with carpeting in process.... M-8 Hyderabad to Karachi under Rehabilitation process .....
> 
> 
> The only work which is now being done on M1 is to connect it with E-35


I am anxiously waiting for M4 to be operaitonal , it is pain in the *** to travel on the bloody highway from Multan to Faisalabad . Could you tell when this would be operational ?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

I FLY HIGH said:


> I am anxiously waiting for M4 to be operaitonal , it is pain in the *** to travel on the bloody highway from Multan to Faisalabad . Could you tell when this would be operational ?



Well Construction of M-4 From Faisalabad till Gojra is Completed and Operational... Construction of Gojra To Shorkot part will start this year and till Multan it'll be completed till 2018 Insha Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Latest picture of E35 under construction *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lavrentiy

Muhammad Omar said:


>


LOLZ. It seems as if an invasion plan is being discussed but in reality, it is only a freaking road. LOLZ.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Lavrentiy said:


> LOLZ. It seems as if an invasion plan is being discussed but in reality, it is only a freaking road. LOLZ.






???

he is getting Briefed that all who's talking about invasion? how would one get briefed if it's not like this can you tell me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lavrentiy

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 242333
> ???
> 
> he is getting Briefed that all who's talking about invasion? how would one get briefed if it's not like this can you tell me


Look at their faces. They are pretending as if they planning to invade Russia or something.

What can be said about our country where civilians cannot build a road and the military can only build a road instead of defending the country.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Lavrentiy said:


> Look at their faces. They are pretending as if they planning to invade Russia or something.
> 
> What can be said about our country where civilians cannot build a road and the military can only build a road instead of defending the country.



i didn't know that one should be laughing while briefed about the project or something 

Army is defending the country much better then u can think of... while 

The *Frontier Works Organisation* ( فرينٹير وركس اورگيناأزيشن; abbreviated as *FWO*), is an active-duty military administrative(non-combatant) staff corps, and one of the major science and technology commands of the Pakistan Army. Commissioned and established in 1966, the FWO is an administrative branch of the Pakistan Army that includes active duty officers and civilian scientists and engineers.

now you can close the thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I FLY HIGH

Muhammad Omar said:


> Well Construction of M-4 From Faisalabad till Gojra is Completed and Operational... Construction of Gojra To Shorkot part will start this year and till Multan it'll be completed till 2018 Insha Allah


isnt it quite slow ?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

I FLY HIGH said:


> isnt it quite slow ?



yes u can say it's a bit slow


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Gawadar East Expressway*


----------



## ghazi52

....................................

A total of 51 memorandums of understanding were signed in diverse sectors between China and Pakistan during visit of Chinese president to Pakistan on 20 April 2015. The major projects under the corridor umbrella are:

Gwadar Port - Completed
Upgrading of Karachi–Peshawar Main Line - Feasibility study underway
Khunjerab Railway - Feasibility study underway
Karachi - Lahore Motorway - Approved
E35 Expressway - Under construction
Iran–Pakistan Gas Pipeline - Under construction
Gwadar-Ratodero Motorway - Under construction
Economic Corridor Support Force - Completed
Havelian Dry Port - Feasibility study underway for the container port
Lahore Metro (Orange Line) - Approved
Gwadar International Airport Upgrade -Approved
China-Pakistan Joint Cotton Bio-Tech Laboratory - Approved
Gwadar-Nawabshah LNG Terminal & Pipeline Project - Approved
70 MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project - Approved
2 660MW Port Qasim Coal Power Plants - Approved
720MW Karot Hydropower Project - Approved
9 100 MW Zonergy Solar Project - Approved
Jhimpir Wind Power Plant - Completed
Thar Block II 3.8Mt Mining Project - Approved
Thar Block II 2 330MW Coal Power Plant - Approved
Private Hydro Power Projects - Approved
Dawood Wind Power Project - Approved
Hubco Coal Power Plant - Approved
Cross-Border Fibre Optic Communication System - Approved.
........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## My-Analogous

ghazi52 said:


> ....................................
> 
> A total of 51 memorandums of understanding were signed in diverse sectors between China and Pakistan during visit of Chinese president to Pakistan on 20 April 2015. The major projects under the corridor umbrella are:
> 
> Gwadar Port - Completed
> Upgrading of Karachi–Peshawar Main Line - Feasibility study underway
> Khunjerab Railway - Feasibility study underway
> Karachi - Lahore Motorway - Approved
> E35 Expressway - Under construction
> Iran–Pakistan Gas Pipeline - Under construction
> Gwadar-Ratodero Motorway - Under construction
> Economic Corridor Support Force - Completed
> Havelian Dry Port - Feasibility study underway for the container port
> Lahore Metro (Orange Line) - Approved
> Gwadar International Airport Upgrade -Approved
> China-Pakistan Joint Cotton Bio-Tech Laboratory - Approved
> Gwadar-Nawabshah LNG Terminal & Pipeline Project - Approved
> 70 MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project - Approved
> 2 660MW Port Qasim Coal Power Plants - Approved
> 720MW Karot Hydropower Project - Approved
> 9 100 MW Zonergy Solar Project - Approved
> Jhimpir Wind Power Plant - Completed
> Thar Block II 3.8Mt Mining Project - Approved
> Thar Block II 2 330MW Coal Power Plant - Approved
> Private Hydro Power Projects - Approved
> Dawood Wind Power Project - Approved
> Hubco Coal Power Plant - Approved
> Cross-Border Fibre Optic Communication System - Approved.
> ........


 
Karachi - Lahore Motorway - is under construction and will be completed on Oct -2017
First phase of Karachi-Lahore motorway launched - Newspaper - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Love it!! Things are moving forward.


----------



## Lavrentiy

Path-Finder said:


> Love it!! Things are moving forward.


Along with huge amounts of commissions and kick-backs.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Lavrentiy said:


> Along with huge amounts of commissions and kick-backs.



Provide the proof of the kickbacks please


----------



## Lavrentiy

Muhammad Omar said:


> Provide the proof of the kickbacks please


Kick-backs and commissions in Pakistan are a Universal Truth just like the earth revolves around the sun.

Politicians, army officers and bureaucracy will definitely be taking their cut on these projects.


----------



## Path-Finder

Lavrentiy said:


> Kick-backs and commissions in Pakistan are a Universal Truth just like the earth revolves around the sun.
> 
> Politicians, army officers and bureaucracy will definitely be taking their cut on these projects.



yes we are aware of it but despite it all we are seeing a silver lining through the clouds. being a little positivity is good for the heart!


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Gawadar Airport


----------



## Viper0011.

Lavrentiy said:


> *What can be said about our country where civilians cannot build a road and the military can only build a road instead of defending the country*.



What can be said is that this country has spend majority of its life under the military rule. Due to which, the civilian institues weren't developed as the core focus was military at any given time. Thus, the military has majority of the hi-tech machinery and experience to still build these roads.

However, that's changing rapidly. The democratically elected government has started all these infrastructure projects which will end up spinning up many construction and other companies with advance equipment. Sooner or later the military's role will be eliminated from all these civilian matters, and that's how it should be. 

By the way, it is not uncommon to call the military and have them build heavy duty, high priority, more complex projects as every military has heavy duty equipment and core of engineers. In the US, majority of larger lakes and associated infrastructure was built by the US Army and Marine Corps engineers. 

This CPEC project is Pakistan's national security priority 2 at this time (priority 1 is to clean up the terrorism mess and get rid of all kinds of terrorists, including Islamist and other ones being sponsored by India). So it is perfectly constitutional to call the Army to push through the highest national security priority. Military belongs to the civilian government of Pakistan so they can call it anytime the country needs help.



Muhammad Omar said:


> *Latest picture of E35 under construction*



Are you a Civil Engineer working on these projects?



Lavrentiy said:


> *Kick-backs and commissions in Pakistan are a Universal Truth just like the earth revolves around the sun.*
> 
> Politicians, army officers and bureaucracy will definitely be taking their cut on these projects.



The Earth revolving around the Sun is factual and there are videos showing the gravitational rotation. Can you prove a video or other facts or proofs showing kickbacks and corruption?

I would strongly believe in it if it can be proven through proper documents inside the Supreme Court.........otherwise, you should go watch these massive projects getting completed. Resulting in Pakistan becoming a modern country starting within the next three years. You are allowed to still remain in depression as its your life and choice not to do anything productive with your life!!! We can only pray for you!!


----------



## Lavrentiy

Viper0011. said:


> Resulting in Pakistan becoming a modern country starting within the next three years.



Ain't happening in a million years.


----------



## saiyan0321

Cpec is truly turning out to be a future changer for Pakistan. So many projects have been started which will benefit the people of Pakistan and will allow Pakistan to develop and evolve along with its economy. Hopefully we continue the momentum.


----------



## Viper0011.

Lavrentiy said:


> Ain't happening in a million years.



Put your bet on it, the most expensive thing. 5-10 years and you'll see economic vertical climb if the system stays working the way it is. Go take a look at the motor ways or the metro buses or the new hospitals or the university campuses.....and if you are too lazy, check out previous pages of this thread. If nothing synchs up in your head, I can ONLY pray for you.



saiyan0321 said:


> Cpec is truly turning out to be a future changer for Pakistan. So many projects have been started which will benefit the people of Pakistan and will allow Pakistan to develop and evolve along with its economy. Hopefully we continue the momentum.



Yup, as LONG as the system continues to function, the birth of a NEW Pakistan has taken place. Now the system has to "RAISE" this new Pakistan. So the system and the civilian government need to keep pushing hard. Economic boom has started and more and more will be added to this. The next 20 years are going to be VERY busy for Pakistanis in earning $$$$ and seeing a modern, tolerant and terrorism free Pakistan with great economic outlook.


----------



## I M Sikander

Lavrentiy said:


> Ain't happening in a million years.


Thanks for your words of nonsense.
But plz no more mental farting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I M Sikander

Lavrentiy said:


> Along with huge amounts of commissions and kick-backs.


Who told you this
Kids like you cant do any thing except crying.
So keep on crying , who cares.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I M Sikander

Lavrentiy said:


> LOLZ. It seems as if an invasion plan is being discussed but in reality, it is only a freaking road. LOLZ.


These are FWO men , an engineering subsidiary of army for civil engineering project.
By the way, grow up and stop acting like a horny teenager.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

The biggest advantage of cpec is that if done right and with great zeal then it will open a whole new level of pak China relations and more projects will then be introduced leading towards a very prosperous Pakistan... Cpec is what will change Pakistan and help it reach new and improved heights... After the mess of zardari we needed something big like this and now we have it....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mo12

saiyan0321 said:


> The biggest advantage of cpec is that if done right and with great zeal then it will open a whole new level of pak China relations and more projects will then be introduced leading towards a very prosperous Pakistan... Cpec is what will change Pakistan and help it reach new and improved heights... After the mess of zardari we needed something big like this and now we have it....



Never rely one one road to change the fortunes of a country.

China is mainly doing this for its own defence and interest, and then Pakistan is 2nd after all that.


----------



## saiyan0321

Mo12 said:


> Never rely one one road to change the fortunes of a country.
> 
> China is mainly doing this for its own defence and interest, and then Pakistan is 2nd after all that.



We don't thus we are also improving ties with other countries as well but it would have been foolish ( an understatement of the century) to say no to a project of this magnitude just bcz its from one country... 

The obvious China is using Pakistan. For its own interests as we are using china for our own interests... That's how international politics works.. Each country uses the other for their own vested interests... The fact is that cpec is a huge project that can without a doubt change the fortunes of Pakistan and Pakistan needs something huge like cpec to change its fortunes... 

The amount of projects that are highlighted under cpec would have taken Pakistan decades to complete but with cpec will.now be completed in a few years time which will.help Pakistan greatly and allow Pakistans economy to thrive much quicker leading to better and prosperous times for pakistan and as I said as cpec completes it will increase Chinese investment as well as other foreign investments as well since pak economy will stabilize attracting foreign investors... Cpec has become a game changer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Viper0011. said:


> Are you a Civil Engineer working on these projects?
> 
> !



Nope m just a Student

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## why bias

Backview the history thousands years past without this CPEC none of the country benefit additional fortune from the absence of the CPEC, now there is one stupid country invest huge money on this still unstable area and obviously will improve the living standard and fortune of Bak people, why there are some people question the CPEC, no question you are not rich enough to do something for local prosperous, pepole already there thousand of years and glad there are someone come to invest and change the fiercest status, why not, why you stand there question this and that wihtout doing anything,shame of those who.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## why bias

For China the most reliable and safe strategy is never open this back door and develope via east coast efficiently and cost saving. their most developed technics and facilities are in the east area, No one can stop their continuously development there since they are already strong enough, they have huge population, the most advanced science, thechnics and measures to protect their own properties, although this is a modest nation and they are protect the world from war desarster through their own always copromise till someday someone are shame of the world head and police.


----------



## why bias

Everybody knows bias and jealous is not a health mood, every body can initiate the whatever the corridor or rout or belt via subcontinent to central asia or tras-pacific or anything else they want since the globe fortune and development is still unbalanced yet, only the people there could benifit from. Why so many pepole globally still suffered from disaster of war,virus etc the civiliazation of the world alrady process to 21centrury. people should sit and relax in the peaceful home and enjoy the development what ever corridor or anything which stupid nation bring to.


----------



## uniqueitcenters

PakPrinciples said:


> Why would the links fail?
> 
> Pipelines are by far the cheapest method to transport oil/gas and no other method compares.
> 
> Rail is actually cheaper to transport goods than via sea as per a 2002 US Department of Transportation report. I want to post the link but for some reason the site is having problems with it so if anyone wants it I'll be more than happy to PM it.
> 
> Basically it stated that the cost to ship per ton mile via rail was $0.03 vs. $0.10 for water
> 
> If anything these projects will be very successful.
> 
> However, Pakistan and China will probably need to control the flow of people back/forth across the border.


Salam to pak army which defended the country from the enemy


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Work started at Havelian Interchange for E35 Hazara Motorway/ Expressway*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rasengan

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Work started at Havelian Interchange for E35 Hazara Motorway/ Expressway*



Thank you Muhammad Omar for providing wonderful pictures. I have a question in which hopefully you can answer for me. If hypothetically speaking a company wanted to invest in Pakistan what type of documents would it need to submit to the Government. For example the Company would do there own feasibility study and invest in one of the proposed industrial zones? 

The development of Havelian is important because its considered one of the proposed railway routes from Xinjiang to Gwadar


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Rasengan said:


> Thank you Muhammad Omar for providing wonderful pictures. I have a question in which hopefully you can answer for me. If hypothetically speaking a company wanted to invest in Pakistan what type of documents would it need to submit to the Government. For example the Company would do there own feasibility study and invest in one of the proposed industrial zones?
> 
> The development of Havelian is important because its considered one of the proposed railway routes from Xinjiang to Gwadar



When the Government of Pakistan opens it's tender for Different Projects like for Industrial zone power plant etc etc you (private company) can submit your papers there or you can contact to the Pakistan Board of Investment or Pakistan Planning Commission for the details for investment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*China-Pakistan Economic Corridor gains momentum in Pakistan*


INP
August 19, 2015, 3:02 pm

*ISLAMABAD –* The Construction of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is now gaining momentum in Pakistan after Chinese President Xi Jinping visited Pakistan in April, companies involved in the massive project said.


The CPEC, a 3,000-km network of roads, railways and pipelines linking Kashgar in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region and southwest Pakistan's Gwadar Port, is also a major project of China-proposed "Belt and Road" initiative. The Silk Road Economic Belt and the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road, proposed by Chinese President Xi Jinping in 2013, are aimed at reviving the ancient trade routes that span Asia, Africa and Europe.


During Xi's visit, China and Pakistan agreed to form a "1+4" cooperation structure with the CPEC at the center and the Gwadar Port, transport infrastructure, energy and industrial cooperation being the four key areas to achieve a win-win result and common development. On April 20, ground-breaking of five power projects was jointly done by the Chinese president and Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif via video link. Among the projects, Zonergy 900 mw solar power plant is likely going to be the first one to be put into Pakistan's national grid.


The 1.5 billion dollar project, the largest solar power plant in the world located in Bahawalpur is being developed in three phases and is expected to be completed by the end of 2016. According to Zonergy Company Limited, the first 50 mw of the project is near completion and is going to be energised soon. Before the end of this year, 300 mw will be added to Pakistan's national grid.


In addition to the Zonergy project, a number of new energy projects, being constructed by Chinese companies, are also proceeding steadily. The 1.65 billion-dollar Karot hydropower plant, the first investment project of the Silk Road Fund, is being developed by the China Three Gorges Corporation. Construction of the 720 mw project will begin at the end of this year and the plant is expected to be put into operation in 2020.


The Port Qasim coal-fired power plant, the first started project in the energy sector under the CPEC framework, is being constructed by Power China Resources Limited. The 2.085-billion-dollar project would start operation by the end of 2017. According to Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif, the CPEC projects are very important for power supplies in Pakistan. He said earlier this month when meeting a Chinese delegation that Pakistan would be able to overcome energy crisis with the cooperation of its brotherly neighbor.


Tangible progress has also been made in transport infrastructure. China Road and Bridge Corporation told Chinese media that realignment project of the Karakorum Highway (KKH) at Attabad Barrier Lake is going to be completed by the end of this month. Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif is expected to inaugurate the project. The KKH, the only land route between Pakistan and China, will re-open to traffic after being cut off by a barrier lake for over five years.


The Economic Coordination Committee of the cabinet said on Aug. 12 that contracts for constructing two other road projects of the CPEC worth 3.5 billion dollars will be awarded to Chinese companies through bidding. The two projects, 2.6-billion-dollar Karachi-Lahore Motorway and 920-million-dollar Karakoram Highway upgrade Phase-II, are earmarked for early completion under the CPEC framework.


Last month Pakistan's Chief of Army Staff Gen Raheel Sharif inspected the under-construction road network as part of the CPEC. According to the army, 502 km out of the 870-km road network linking the Gwadar Port with the rest of Pakistan have been completed by Frontier Works Origination (FWO). During the inspection, the army chief also vowed that the CPEC "will be built at all costs."


The Gwadar Port started its long-awaited operations on May 11 as the first private container vessel docked at the deep-sea port. Local fish was exported to the international market through containerised shipment. Speaking at the commencement ceremony, Pakistani Ports and Shipping Minister Kamran Michael said that a new dimension was added to the history of the Gwadar Port.


For industrial cooperation, the two countries are planning industrial parks. According to details, the Pakistani government has proposed 29 industrial parks and 21 mineral economic processing zones in all four provinces. A joint working group would decide and identify the industrial parks, said Pakistani Minister for Planning, Development and Reform Ahsan Iqbal, who hailed the CPEC as a game changer and a once-in-a- lifetime opportunity for Pakistan.


The Pakistani government has shown strong willingness to push forward the construction of the CPEC. During a high-level meeting held in Islamabad on July 27 to review the pace of work on CPEC projects, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif directed that projects under the CPEC be put on fast-track through mobilization of resources and completion of financial and technical formalities.
China-Pakistan Economic Corridor gains momentum in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Chinese company to build cement plant*





Under the agreement, the Chinese company will set up a cement plant in the Salt Range with an investment of $350 million.

*LAHORE: A memorandum of understanding (MoU) was signed between the Punjab government and Chinese cement company, Yantai Baoqiao Jinhong (YBJ), over establishing a modern cement plant in the Salt Range.*

Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif was the chief guest at the signing ceremony. Under the agreement, the Chinese company will set up a cement plant in the Salt Range with an investment of $350 million. Secretary Minerals Arshad Mahmood and YBJ Chairman Li Baolu signed the document. Sharif said that this will stimulate Chinese investment.

Sharif said the Punjab government welcomes investment by Chinese companies in the cement industry. He said that all facilities are being provided to promote foreign investment and Punjab government will extend maximum cooperation in the establishment of the cement plant. Sharif further noted that this agreement will result in transfer of technology to Pakistan.

“The Punjab government wishes to benefit from Chinese technology in other sectors as well,” said Sharif. “A number of Chinese companies are already investing in Punjab due to which economic cooperation and friendly relations between the two countries have strengthened.”

Sharif said that China is investing billions of dollars in Pakistan under historic investment agreements. He said that mega projects are being established in energy, infrastructure, industry and other sectors under the China-Pak Economic Cooperation (CPEC).

The Chief Minister said that since the visit of Chinese President to Pakistan, a new era of economic cooperation between Pakistan and China has taken off.

Li Baolu said that his company wants to set up a state of the art cement plant in Punjab which will be environment-friendly and based on modern technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

*KKH Re-Alignment: 94% work on the project completed so far, remaining to be completed by Sep. 25 this year

The project included realignment of the road, construction of 5 tunnels with total length of 7.12 km, 78 culverts and 2 bridges. The total contract amount was 275.06 million US dollar. The achieved progress on this project is 4% ahead of the scheduled progress.


Hunza, June 27: *The China Road & Bridge Corporation (CRBC) has completed 94 per cent of the work on the re-alignment project of the strategic Karakoram Highway (KKH), which will soon restore the trade link between Pakistan and China. Work on the remaining part of the project is in full swing and it will be completed by 25th September 2015.

On 4 Jan 2010, a devastating landslide completely blocked the Hunza River and the strategic Karakoram Highway (KKH), a vital trade link connecting the country to China, and killed twenty people in Attabad village, about 18 km from Aliabad town. The water blockade created an artificial lake with 130-200 m depth and 25 km length over a period of about six months.

The lake engulfed about 24 km stretch of KKH, including the longest bridge. About 25,000 habitants of the Gojal tehsil at China border area were cut off from rest of the country. The lake submerged Ayeenabad, parts of Shishkat, Gulmit, lower Ghulkin and Hussaini villages and displaced more than 600 families. The only way to reach Gojal tehsil and onward to the Chinese border is to cross the Attabad lake by boat.




Source: NHA

To realign the 24 km stretch of KKH, the previous federal government signed a supplementary contract of 275 million USD with CRBC on 18th December 2010. The project included realignment of road, construction of 5 tunnels with total length of 7.12 km, 78 culverts and 2 bridges.



The total contract amount was 275.06 million US dollar. The project was commenced on 26th July 2012 with the planned completion date of 25th Jan 2015. Due to slower progress, the completion date was later revised as 25th September 2015. According to NHA, the current achieved progress on this project is 4% ahead of the scheduled progress.

Under this project, the excavation works of all 5 tunnels have been completed hundred per cent. The remaining 100 m of the lining work of the 4th tunnel (2,736m) is in progress whereas the lining work of the remaining 4 tunnels have been completed fully. Similarly, 50% work of the concrete pavement of the 4th tunnel has been completed so far whereas the concrete pavements of the remaining 4 tunnels have been completed hundred per cent. The electro-mechanical accessory works on all five tunnels are in progress.




Source: NHA

*Also Visit: [Pictorial] Incredible Images of the Four Tunnels on KKH near Attabad*

According to NHA, CRBC has already completed the 311 km length KKH Improvement project from Raikot to Khunjerab on 30th November 2013 with a contract amount of 490.87 million USD. The project was started on 1st August 2008 and included improvement and widening of existing road, construction of 35 new bridges, 18 open cut tunnels and 1,060 culverts.




Source: NHA

Under KKH projects, 21% work on 36.94 km Shatial-Thor Nullah Bypass project has been completed so far by the contractor HAKAS Private Limited. The project was started on 23rd Sep 2012 with contract amount 3.507 billion rupees. The original date of completion was 23rd Sep 2014 which was later revised as 22nd May 2016.




Source: NHA

The 281km Thakot-Raikot Chinese Grant Project was contracted to M/s China Railway 17th Bureau Group Co., Ltd. The project was commenced on 15th September 2013 and has planned to complete by 20th December 2016. This includes 143 km rehabilitation work and 138 km repair and maintenance of KKH. The project costs approximately 7.5 billion rupees. According to NHA, 65.11% of the work has been completed and the achieved progress is 5% ahead of planned progress.

The 120 km long China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Section from Thakot to Havelian will cost 90 billion rupees. RFP has been issued on 15th June 2015 with the last date for bid submission is 15th July 2015. Evaluations will be completed by 25th July 2015 and signing of the commercial contract is planned as 20th August 2015.The expected date of the ground breaking is 20th September 2015.




Source: NHA

The 59 km Hazara Expressway project from Burhan to Havelian will cost 23 billion rupees. The project is four lane fenced expressway with six interchanges. The project is being implemented in 3 different packages. The package 1 & 2 in in progress with 6% progress and the package 3 is under procurement phase. The planned completion date of the Hazara Expressway project is 5th March 2017.




Source: NHA

The Karakoram Highway is the highest paved international road globally and connects Xinjiang province of China and Gilgit–Baltistan of Pakistan through the Khunjerab Pass, at an elevation of 4,693 metres. The Highway construction was started in 1959 and completed in 1978. According to FWO, the work involved 21 million cubic meter of rock blasting and earthwork, using over 8000 tonnes of explosive and 80,000 tonnes of cement. On the average 15,000 men, 1200 vehicles and 1000 pieces of plant/machinery were employed on the project. The project took lives of hundreds of laborers and engineers from both Pakistan and China.





As a strategic move, Pakistan and China signed an agreement on the $46 billion China–Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project on 20th April 2015. CPEC is a development megaproject which aims to connect Pakistan’s southern port of Gwadar to China’s Xinjiang province via a network of about 3,000 km highways, telecommunication infrastructure, railways, industrial zones and energy infrastructure. The economic corridor is considered central to China–Pakistan relations and a game changer in regional development.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IR-TR

Great progress! Keep em coming!


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*KANUPP K-2 K-3 Nuclear Power Plants *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Drilling job for pillers at E35 Chechiyan interchange 
near harripur .. khanpur road






E35 towards Kot Najibullah from chechiyan Interchange






E35 Chechiyan Interchange










Piller preparation for E35 Interchange 





Underground Pillers for Interchange at Chechiyan Khanpur road E35 Project

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Karakoram Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*Shanghai Electric Power, govt sign Thar coal power project*

http://dunyanews.tv | Posted: 22 Aug 2015, 09:19






The project, costing 2 billion dollars, will be completed in 2018.

Shanghai Electric Power signed an agreement with Pakistani government regarding Thar coal power project on Friday. Federal Minster of Power and Energy Khawaja Asif said that the project worth 2 billion dollars with will bring 1320 Megawatt (Mw) which will be charged at an initial tariff of 8 rupee per unit, reported Dunya News.

Talking at the occasion, Federal Minster of Power and Energy Khawaja Asif said that Thar coal power project is a vital part of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). The project, costing 2 billion dollars, will be completed in 2018. He said that project will bring 1320 Mw which will be charged an initial tariff of 8 rupee per unit.

Federal Minster of Power and Energy said that LNG is being supplied to the power plants.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Sahiwal Coal Power Project Construction progress *


















*Orange Line Metro Train *






*Gawadar*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................................................
*From China to Pakistan: A well-thought-out 3,000km lifeline*

Pramit Pal Chaudhuri and Imtiaz Ahmad, Hindustan Times, Beijing/Delhi/Karachi| 

Through September, working groups of Chinese and Pakistanis will finalise 40-plus projects to launch the $46 billion China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). Both governments see this as more than just a construction project. The corridor is designed to transform Pakistan’s economy—and potentially China’s global status.

Already in the Arabian Sea port of Gwadar, the southern terminus of the corridor, the Chinese have begun upgrading the harbour. So has the expansion of the highway out of the port, a road that will run 3000 kilometres to the Chinese border town of Kashgar.

Much of the corridor’s initial expenditure is on power plants. Nearly $34 billion of the corridor’s funds will go to energy projects, with over half of this going to electricity production. When completed, Pakistan’s national grid will receive 10,400 MW additional power.

Beijing’s logic is simple. As an ex-Chinese ambassador to Pakistan explained, “Solving Pakistan’s power deficit is the first step to stabilising its economy.” Pakistan struggles with rolling blackouts thanks to an annual power deficit of about 5,000 MW. The contracts also help Chinese makers of generators, solar cells and the like, all of which suffer from huge overcapacity and need overseas buyers. Pakistan’s Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, publicly says before his term ends in 2018, power cuts will be a thing of the past.

The CPEC agreement goes far beyond a port, highway and power plants. Gwadar will be all but rebuilt with a hospital, new drinking water supply and an international airport. The agreement spans Chinese biotech for cotton farmers to a multi-million dollar fibre optic network to slots on Pakistani Television for Chinese shows.

While the Karachi-to-Kashgar axis—Gwadar included—receives the most attention, it is only the easternmost of three corridors. Plans exist for central and western alignments—the latter running from Gwadar to Quetta and beyond.

Beijing has made the eastern alignment priority, postponing the central alignment that many Pakistanis prefer. China cites the July 2013 memorandum which says construction would “take the easiest [route] first”.

This has not gone down well with many provinces. Balochistan economic advisor, Kaiser Bengali, complained the present plan would not help economic activity in backward areas. Senator Taj Haider of the Pakistan People’s Party, noting wealthy Punjab would benefit the most, has promised his party would “protest” against “the choice of route” and “the placement of some of the projects”. Under pressure from the military, however, the provinces have grudgingly endorsed the corridor. Balochistan chief minister Abdul Malik Baloch, a strident critic, is among those who have backtracked recently.

China has security concerns about the two other alignments, fed by Pakistani fears that India would somehow sabotage the corridor’s construction.

Pakistani army chief, General Raheel Sharif, last month twice warned “enemies of the state” would try to stop the corridor.

Islamabad plans to train 12,000 security personnel to protect the coming hordes of Chinese workers. This will be in addition to the 8,000 security personnel already deployed to guard existing Chinese workers. Chinese media has already fretted about its workers being abducted. Reports say Chinese and Pakistani intelligence are sharing information on the anti-corridor activities of “foreign hostile agencies”—a reference to India’s Research and Analysis Wing.

Beijing’s heavy-handedness is because Chinese leader, Xi Jinping, wants CPEC to come up as fast as possible for prestige reasons.

His vision of an Asia-spanning infrastructure web with China at its centre—One Belt, One Road—has been less than popular with many countries. India Prime Minister Narendra Modi has pointedly refused to endorse the idea. Indian officials say this was in large part because CPEC, seen as part of One Belt, One Road, runs through Indian-claimed parts of Kashmir.

Says Andrew Small, author of The China-Pakistan Axis: “CPEC will be a test case for One Belt, One Road. It’s pretty much the most advanced set of projects within the whole initiative.” If China can transform a basket case like Pakistan, a place where the United States has spent billions in vain, Beijing’s standing in the developing world will be massively enhanced. As some diplomats have said, this could be Beijing’s “Marshall Fund moment”.

Another motive, not mentioned in public, is terror. Chinese academics and military officers admit the rise of Islamist militancy inside their country is “their number one security concern.” As the US leaves Afghanistan, China sees the corridor as a preventive against a coming jihadi epidemic.

As a senior US official said, “China follows a simple Marxist logic about this: low economic development means greater militancy.” The idea the corridor could save Pakistan, however, is also attractive to the Obama administration. Iran is sniffing at the possibility of linking itself to the corridor.

Though the CPEC has just started, Islamabad already benefits. Credit rating agency Moody’s, which puts Pakistan just two notches above default, declared the corridor a “credit positive”. This, despite the IMF slashing Pakistan’s forecasted 2015 growth rate to 2.6%. Beijing wants to turn this figure around quickly and has frontloaded $28 billion of its corridor expenditure.

Chinese officials say that as the corridor comes up, they hope to move factories to Pakistan. At present total Chinese FDI into Pakistan is less than $1 billion.

The strategic ambition behind the CPEC is sprawling. This is the largest foreign investment in Pakistan’s history and the largest overseas venture by China. Beijing’s commitment dwarfs the $1.5 billion a year Pakistan gets from the US.

Normally cautious when it ventures overseas, with this corridor China shows the confidence of a big-time gambler. The CPEC excites Beijing because it has so many pluses for Chinese strategy: stabilise an ally and jihadi source; create a market for Chinese capital goods; and offers a flagship project for Xi’s global plan.

:....................................................................................................................






......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder

My Favorite Thread.


----------



## Shotgunner51

ghazi52 said:


> ..........................................................................
> *From China to Pakistan: A well-thought-out 3,000km lifeline*
> 
> Pramit Pal Chaudhuri and Imtiaz Ahmad, Hindustan Times, Beijing/Delhi/Karachi|
> 
> Through September, working groups of Chinese and Pakistanis will finalise 40-plus projects to launch the $46 billion China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). Both governments see this as more than just a construction project. The corridor is designed to transform Pakistan’s economy—and potentially China’s global status.
> 
> Already in the Arabian Sea port of Gwadar, the southern terminus of the corridor, the Chinese have begun upgrading the harbour. So has the expansion of the highway out of the port, a road that will run 3000 kilometres to the Chinese border town of Kashgar.
> 
> Much of the corridor’s initial expenditure is on power plants. Nearly $34 billion of the corridor’s funds will go to energy projects, with over half of this going to electricity production. When completed, Pakistan’s national grid will receive 10,400 MW additional power.
> 
> Beijing’s logic is simple. As an ex-Chinese ambassador to Pakistan explained, “Solving Pakistan’s power deficit is the first step to stabilising its economy.” Pakistan struggles with rolling blackouts thanks to an annual power deficit of about 5,000 MW. The contracts also help Chinese makers of generators, solar cells and the like, all of which suffer from huge overcapacity and need overseas buyers. Pakistan’s Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, publicly says before his term ends in 2018, power cuts will be a thing of the past.
> 
> The CPEC agreement goes far beyond a port, highway and power plants. Gwadar will be all but rebuilt with a hospital, new drinking water supply and an international airport. The agreement spans Chinese biotech for cotton farmers to a multi-million dollar fibre optic network to slots on Pakistani Television for Chinese shows.
> 
> While the Karachi-to-Kashgar axis—Gwadar included—receives the most attention, it is only the easternmost of three corridors. Plans exist for central and western alignments—the latter running from Gwadar to Quetta and beyond.
> 
> Beijing has made the eastern alignment priority, postponing the central alignment that many Pakistanis prefer. China cites the July 2013 memorandum which says construction would “take the easiest [route] first”.
> 
> This has not gone down well with many provinces. Balochistan economic advisor, Kaiser Bengali, complained the present plan would not help economic activity in backward areas. Senator Taj Haider of the Pakistan People’s Party, noting wealthy Punjab would benefit the most, has promised his party would “protest” against “the choice of route” and “the placement of some of the projects”. Under pressure from the military, however, the provinces have grudgingly endorsed the corridor. Balochistan chief minister Abdul Malik Baloch, a strident critic, is among those who have backtracked recently.
> 
> China has security concerns about the two other alignments, fed by Pakistani fears that India would somehow sabotage the corridor’s construction.
> 
> Pakistani army chief, General Raheel Sharif, last month twice warned “enemies of the state” would try to stop the corridor.
> 
> Islamabad plans to train 12,000 security personnel to protect the coming hordes of Chinese workers. This will be in addition to the 8,000 security personnel already deployed to guard existing Chinese workers. Chinese media has already fretted about its workers being abducted. Reports say Chinese and Pakistani intelligence are sharing information on the anti-corridor activities of “foreign hostile agencies”—a reference to India’s Research and Analysis Wing.
> 
> Beijing’s heavy-handedness is because Chinese leader, Xi Jinping, wants CPEC to come up as fast as possible for prestige reasons.
> 
> His vision of an Asia-spanning infrastructure web with China at its centre—One Belt, One Road—has been less than popular with many countries. India Prime Minister Narendra Modi has pointedly refused to endorse the idea. Indian officials say this was in large part because CPEC, seen as part of One Belt, One Road, runs through Indian-claimed parts of Kashmir.
> 
> Says Andrew Small, author of The China-Pakistan Axis: “CPEC will be a test case for One Belt, One Road. It’s pretty much the most advanced set of projects within the whole initiative.” If China can transform a basket case like Pakistan, a place where the United States has spent billions in vain, Beijing’s standing in the developing world will be massively enhanced. As some diplomats have said, this could be Beijing’s “Marshall Fund moment”.
> 
> Another motive, not mentioned in public, is terror. Chinese academics and military officers admit the rise of Islamist militancy inside their country is “their number one security concern.” As the US leaves Afghanistan, China sees the corridor as a preventive against a coming jihadi epidemic.
> 
> As a senior US official said, “China follows a simple Marxist logic about this: low economic development means greater militancy.” The idea the corridor could save Pakistan, however, is also attractive to the Obama administration. Iran is sniffing at the possibility of linking itself to the corridor.
> 
> Though the CPEC has just started, Islamabad already benefits. Credit rating agency Moody’s, which puts Pakistan just two notches above default, declared the corridor a “credit positive”. This, despite the IMF slashing Pakistan’s forecasted 2015 growth rate to 2.6%. Beijing wants to turn this figure around quickly and has frontloaded $28 billion of its corridor expenditure.
> 
> Chinese officials say that as the corridor comes up, they hope to move factories to Pakistan. At present total Chinese FDI into Pakistan is less than $1 billion.
> 
> The strategic ambition behind the CPEC is sprawling. This is the largest foreign investment in Pakistan’s history and the largest overseas venture by China. Beijing’s commitment dwarfs the $1.5 billion a year Pakistan gets from the US.
> 
> Normally cautious when it ventures overseas, with this corridor China shows the confidence of a big-time gambler. The CPEC excites Beijing because it has so many pluses for Chinese strategy: stabilise an ally and jihadi source; create a market for Chinese capital goods; and offers a flagship project for Xi’s global plan.
> 
> :....................................................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......




Good progress! Once infra is laid down, industrial/manufacturing/services from the private sector will be attracted to the corridor, so the faster the better!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

How long will the entire infrastructure take to build ?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Star Wars said:


> How long will the entire infrastructure take to build ?



there are many projects each have different Timeline... But The Whole Project will complete till 2030.... 

many power project and some highways will complete in 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Muhammad Omar said:


> there are many projects each have different Timeline... But The Whole Project will complete till 2030....
> 
> many power project and some highways will complete in 2018



I am assuming you are expanding the current highways than building new ones.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*E-35 Expressway*

*Start point at M2



*


*Culvert under Construction




*


*Cutting job in progress E35



*

*Chinees partner at site of E35



*

*Kotnajibullah Interchange



*
*



*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*KKH Attabad Lake Project


The Newly Constructed 4 Tunnels on KKH along side Attaabad Lake, Combined length of the 4 tunnels is 7km.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azog

Best thread


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Kararoram Highway Attabad Lake Tunnels *

*Open for Public now



*



































*Economic corridor: China to extend assistance at 1.6 percent interest rate*
September 2, 2015
http://www.brecorder.com/market-data...nds/0/1223449/

China would extend assistance to Pakistan at 1.6 percent interest rate for infrastructure projects under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), it is learnt. Member, Infrastructure and Regional Connectivity of Planning Commission Malik Ahmad Khan confirmed that China would extend assistance to Pakistan at 1.6 percent interest for infrastructure projects under CPEC. "We wanted China to reduce this rate from 1.6 percent to 1 percent. And the Finance Division is making efforts in this regard," he added. 

Under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor Projects (CPEC), China has promised to invest around $11.8 billion in infrastructure projects and $33.8 billion in various energy projects which will be completed by 2017 at the latest. According to sources, the corridor is a 2,700-kilometre highway that would stretch from Kashghar to Gwadar through Khunjrab. The CPEC will integrate the economies of the two friendly countries; it envisages several economic zones. 

The sources said the first phase involves development of Gwadar Port which received a major boost when control of Gwadar Port was transferred to China's state-owned China Overseas Ports Holding in February 2013. The construction of an international airport is also envisaged under the first phase of the CPEC. Senior official sources revealed that during meetings of the Joint Working Groups (JWG) in Beijing on August 24 and 25, China asked the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) government to expedite its work on the Gwadar International Airport. 

China has converted Rs 23 billion loans for Gwadar International Airport into a grant and extended an interest-free loan of Rs 13.5 billion for the construction of Gwadar East Bay Expressway. Member, Infrastructure and Regional Connectivity of Planning Commission confirmed that China has agreed to convert loans for the Gwadar International Airport into a grant and to extend an interest-free loan for the Gwadar East Bay Expressway; but added that the decision is not firm yet. 

Sources added that it was also decided during the JWG meetings that the two major infrastructure projects would be completed by December 2017 - projects that are regarded as the catalyst that would enhance investment and development in Gwadar. The new Gwadar airport will be a modern airport of international standard and cater to the requirements of a bustling industrial commercial city. It will become a major hub for international flights operating in the region, sources said. The federal government has already completed the tendering process for East Bay Expressway and new Gwadar airport projects but the pace has been slow due to the required legal formalities. Since now China has taken up the responsibility for financing, things are expected to move at a much faster pace, sources revealed. 

Pakistan and China have signed agreements for upgrading 1,300-kilometre Karakorum Highway connecting to Islamabad and laying a fibre-optic cable from the Chinese border to Rawalpindi. Sources said the Chinese government is dealing with Pakistan's military on a fibre-optic project and the two have already held a series of meetings. A meeting between the concerned military officers and the Prime Minister on this project is expected soon, sources added. 

According to documents, the Eximbank China has agreed to provide the government a concessional loan at an interest rate of 2 % per annum for Cross Boarder Optic Fiber Project. The draft loan agreement has been cleared by the Finance Division. Pakistan will greatly benefit in terms of enhanced security and revenue from the state of the art optic fiber project between Pakistan and China for which a prominent Chinese telecom firm "Huawei" has been assigned the task. The optic fiber will be laid between Rawalpindi and Khunjrab, a distance of 820 Kilometers. 

Malik Ahmed Khan said that there is no delay in Cross Boarder Optic Fiber Project and work on the project is continuing. Major infrastructure projects envisaged under the CPEC are Karakorum Highway up to Islamabad, Karachi-Lahore motorway, new Gwadar Airport, Gwadar Port with Kashghar through motorway and Motorway from Lahore to Karachi, etc.



=====================
Pakistan is being offered these loans at a very low 1.6% interest rate, whereas China typically charges other countries a still-very-low 2 to 3% interest rate for concessionary loans. To see how good of a deal these loans are, contrast these rates with the typical 5-8.5% interest rates charged by the World Bank/Asian Development Bank for infrastructure projects. And further consider that the WB/ADB will only loan relatively small sums of money, whereas China is offering these low rates for much more substantial amounts of money.

*2,000 acres leased to China for Gwadar Economic Zone*
August 27, 2015
http://www.thenews.com.pk/Todays-New...-Economic-Zone


ISLAMABAD: Pakistan has leased out over 2,000 acres of land to China for 43 years mainly belonging to the Pakistan Navy and the provincial government in order to construct the first Free Economic Zone (FEZ) at Gwadar.

Under the much-hyped China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), both Beijing and Islamabad decided to utilise $786 million for different important physical projects related to Gwadar, including the construction of airport at an estimated cost of $230 million.

In addition, the Gwadar Coal Power Project will be constructed at an estimated cost of $360 million in order to generate 300MW electricity. So, Gwadar will have an overall investment of $1 billion under the CPEC....

...“Another 500 acres of land will be leased out to China very soon to complete their requirement for the construction of the first SEZ at Gwadar, so the total land of 2,500 acres will be provided to their companies,” top economic officials of the Nawaz government said here on Wednesday.

When asked last week, Federal Minister for Planning Ahsan Iqbal and Federal Secretary Hassan Nawaz Tarar had both confirmed that Pakistan had leased out over 2,000 acres of land to Chinese companies while another 500 acres of land would be provided soon. The FEZs at Gwadar will be completed in the first phase.

According to official documents available with The News, Pakistan and China would be utilising $46.4 billion under the CPEC initiative out of which $786 million would be utilised for different development projects at Gwadar. For the construction of infrastructure for the Free Economic Zone and Economic Processing Zones port related industries will cost $35 million.

The Eastbay Expressway project for Gwadar would cost $140 million under the CPEC initiative. The construction of breakwaters will cost $130 million.

The dredging of berthing areas and channels will cost $27 million under the CPEC over the next couple of years.

Necessary facilities of fresh water treatment plant at Gwadar will cost $114 million under the CPEC over the next few years.

One state-of-the-art hospital will be constructed at Gwadar at an estimated cost of $100 million. Both the sides also decided to establish a technical and vocational institute at Gwadar at an estimated cost of $10 million.
__________________

*China Three Gorges Corp eyes $7 billion in hydro projects in Pakistan *
April 27, 2015
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/...w/47070091.cms

ISLAMABAD: A new subsidiary of Chinese state-run energy giant China Three Gorges Corp is seeking financing for $7 billion in energy projects in Pakistan and has started work at the site of the first project, its chairman told Reuters on Monday. 

The new company, the Hong Kong-based China Three Gorges South Asia Ltd, began construction at the site of the long-planned 720 MW Karot hydropower project during the visit of Chinese President Xi Jinping this month. 

The project [Karot Dam] is part of a $46 billion infrastructure and energy package that Xi announced to strengthen Pakistan's sluggish economy and tackle severe electricity shortages. 

The package will give China access to Asian markets and Pakistan's deepwater Gwadar port... 

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/...campaign=cppst

*China Three Gorges Coming in for Indus Hydropower*
August 29, 2015
http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/2015...us-hydropower/

After a nod from the government, Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) is expected to formally enter into an agreement with the Chinese conglomerate China Three Gorges Corporation for the construction of at least three hydropower projects in the upper Indus cascade, an official source said.

Per sources, Minister for Water and Power Khawaja Asif has directed WAPDA Chairman Zafar Mahmood to facilitate the Chinese investors in every possible way. The minister’s instructions are to share WAPDA’s technical data about the proposed projects on the Indus with Chinese firm.

The Chinese company has shown interest for the construction of Thakot, Pattan and Bunji power projects. The company is likely to undertake this investment through its subsidiary Three Georges South Asia Investment Limited. WAPDA is already directed to assist the company on these projects.

The source said the time frame for the initiation of the projects is not clear as yet but looking at the Chinese interest, it seems quite possible that they will enter into agreement with WAPDA within the next few weeks. It would be a great achievement as Chinese investment will attract investment from other countries.

It is important to mention that the government is being criticized for ignoring the hydro power sector while promoting the thermal, coal and LNG based power plants. The Diamer Bhasa Dam and Dassu Hydel power projects are on the hold due to the lack of investment

*the total tally for announced Chinese investment (if the additional $5.3 billion above is approved) will be about $55 billion. 

$46 Billion for CPEC
$7 Billion from Three Gorges ($5.3 as above, and $1.7 billion for Karot Dam which is being built by funds from China's Silk Road projects, not CPEC)
$1.6 Billion that was recently announced on August 12, 2015.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beethoven

Two questions Guys 
1. When is work going to start on Zhob-Dera Ismail Khan section of the N50 highway and the second question is regarding Attaabad i mean the barrier is already there for the storage of water the intriguing point is how to evolve this barrier into a electricity producing dam albeit a small one even 50 MW would suffice


----------



## Secret Service

a must watch..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Karakoram Highway Tunnels*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Karakoram Highway *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Muhammad Omar

Path-Finder said:


>



the same video is posted above on the same page do you even look at thread?


----------



## Path-Finder

Muhammad Omar said:


> the same video is posted above on the same page do you even look at thread?



No i didn't, cheers budd for pointing it out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Karakoram Highway *


Amazing..
Keep em coming.


----------



## Rasengan

I have a basic question in which I hope an esteemed knowledgeable member can answer. When a company decides to conduct a pre-feasibility study on a hydro dam project, what type of work do they focus mainly in their report? What is the main difference between a pre-feasibility study and the full feasibility study on a project.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Rasengan said:


> I have a basic question in which I hope an esteemed knowledgeable member can answer. When a company decides to conduct a pre-feasibility study on a hydro dam project, what type of work do they focus mainly in their report? What is the main difference between a pre-feasibility study and the full feasibility study on a project.




A concept or a pre feasibility study is a preliminary study in the early phase of project planning undertaken to determine if it would be worthwhile to proceed to the feasibility study stage.

feasibility study is an assessment of the practicality of a proposed plan or method.

hope that answers your question sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lin Jim

We should know that it is difficult to benefit from infrastructure investment. Usually the country that you live in should do this hard work. It is just like _*Marshall Plan*_. The biggest beneficiary is Pakistan.

Pakistani Industry only can be developed by enough Power, Capacity, Energy which is the purpose of CPEC. Chinese Labor intensive industry will be transferred to Pakistan, not India, so it is a chance for pakistan. Premise is a stable situation in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Sahiwal coal power project will be functional by 2017: CM*


LAHORE: Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif on Tuesday paid a surprise visit to 1320MW coal power project in Qadirabad, Sahiwal and reviewed the pace of progress of this important and big project of power generation.

Speaking on the occasion, the chief minister said that two coal-based energy projects of 660 megawatts each are being set up in Sahiwal and it is an important project of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor. He said that the project will start energy generation during 2017.

The chief minister directed the authorities concerned for speedy completion of the project to achieve the best results. He said that Sahiwal Coal Power Project will play an important role in removing darkness from the country with the help of China.

Shahbaz said that this project comprising two power plants of 620 megawatts each is another splendid example of Pak-China friendship and will further strengthen economic and trade relations between the two countries. He said that Sahiwal Coal Power Project is of vital national importance and work is being carried out expeditiously on this 1,320 megawatts project.

The Punjab government and the Chinese company will complete this project till 2017 through collective efforts, he maintained. He said that most modern super critical power plants are being installed in Sahiwal, which are environment-friendly and meet the environmental standards. He said that every moment is precious and there is no room for delay in the implementation of the project.

The CM said that he is personally monitoring this project regularly and had come to the site of project for this reason. He said that this power plant is the biggest and first ever project of power generation with coal in Pakistan and Chinese companies have made investment in this project.

He said that China’s huge investment in Pakistan is not merely an investment but a splendid gift for Pakistan, which Pakistani people can never forget. The chief minister said that Sahiwal Coal Power Project is the first drop of rain with regard to CPEC and will result in generation of much-needed electricity and elimination of darkness.

The historic economic package of China is a reflection of the confidence of Chinese president in Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and the deep love for 20 million people of Pakistan, he remarked.

He said that the efforts for overcoming energy crisis with the cooperation of China will result in removing darkness from the country, promotion of industrial activities, generation of job opportunities, besides poverty alleviation. He said that the journey of progress and prosperity of Pakistan started with the cooperation of China will be continued and Pakistan will achieve its goal.

The chief minister was informed during a briefing that the machinery of coal power project has started reaching Karachi Port and steps are being taken for its speedy transportation to the site of the project. He was further told that work is in progress expeditiously on the project and it will be completed within stipulated period.



























*Motorway Multan- Sukkar Section *






*Chinese company to build LNG, gas pipeline projects in Pakistan*

ISLAMABAD: A Chinese firm will be awarded the contract to build $2.5 billion Gwadar liquefied natural gas (LNG) and the Iran-Pakistan gas pipeline in November, Interstate Gas Systems (ISGS), who opened the technical bid for the construction of projects told media personnel on Wednesday.

Mubeen Saulat, ISGS managing director, said that the Chinese state firm China Petroleum Pipelines Bureau (CPP) has submitted technical and commercial bids in accordance with the Public Procurement Regulatory Authority (PPRA) rules. While ISGS, after scrutinising the documents opened the technical bid adding that the commercial bid will be opened in November.

CPP will construct the terminal with a capacity to handle 500 mmcfd (million cubic feet per day) of LNG and a floating storage gasification unit. It will also build the 700 kilometre long Gwadar to Nawabshah pipeline.

"The dual projects will be completed at the cost of about $2.5 billion, 85 per cent of the investment will be done by the Chinese company while government of Pakistan will provide 15pc of equity," said Saulat.
The ISGS official also added that the CPP will acquire a loan from Exim Bank which Pakistan will repay in the coming years through the revenue earned from the project.

The pipeline and terminal will be secured by Pakistani security agencies while the Chinese camp will be safeguarded by a Chinese security company.

The CPEC, with a planned portfolio of projects totalling around $46 billion, will link Gwadar, Khuzdar and other areas on way to Dera Ghazi Khan, Dera Ismail Khan and Peshawar along its central route.

The eastern route will connect Gwadar to Ratodero, Sukkur, and Karachi and upward to cities in Punjab, and from there to Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and the Khunjerab Pass.

Linking Gwadar to the rest of Pakistan and the western Chinese city of Kashgar, 3,000 kilometres away, will involve major infrastructure work in Balochistan.

*ADB, UK to fund M-4 motorway link from Gojra to Shorkot*

Asian Development Bank (ADB) and the United Kingdom have agreed to fund a key section of the M-4 motorway in Punjab province, which will cut travel times and support the Government of Pakistan's broader goal of improved investment and trade flows along the country's vital north-south corridor route. ADB is providing a project loan of $178 million and administering a $92 million equivalent grant from the Government of the United Kingdom to build a four-lane section of the Motorway linking Gojra to Shorkot.

...

The economy of the area served by the corridor accounts for up to 85 percent of Pakistan's gross domestic product, and the route is a key link in the Central Asia Regional Economic Co-operation Program's network of cross-border corridor routes between land-locked Central Asian nations and Pakistan's warm water ports on the Arabian Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Iran-Pakistan pipeline project: construction bids*
01.10.15

Chinese state firm China Petroleum Pipelines Bureau (CPP) is set to be awarded the contract to build the US$2.5 billion Gwadar liquefied natural gas (LNG) and the Iran-Pakistan gas pipeline in November.
Interstate Gas Systems (ISGS), who opened the technical bid for the construction of projects, announced the news yesterday.

Mubeen Saulat, ISGS Managing Director, said that CPP has submitted technical and commercial bids in accordance with the Public Procurement Regulatory Authority (PPRA) rules.
CPP will build the 700 km long Gwadar to Nawabshah pipeline.

It will also construct the terminal with a capacity to handle 500 million ft3/d of LNG and a floating storage gasification unit.

*The long-awaited IP pipeline*

The pipeline and terminal will pave the way for executing the Iran-Pakistan (IP) gas pipeline project.

“This is a significant development that shows Pakistan is serious about kicking off work on the IP pipeline, but its implementation hinges on lifting of global sanctions against Iran,” said Saulat.


----------



## The Sandman

@Muhammad Omar i know this isn't appropriate place to ask but i wanted to show you this,
Auto Policy 2015-18 Pakistan Finally Ready For The Approval - PakWheels Blog
do you've any more details about this? or anything


----------



## Muhammad Omar

DesertFox97 said:


> @Muhammad Omar i know this isn't appropriate place to ask but i wanted to show you this,
> Auto Policy 2015-18 Pakistan Finally Ready For The Approval - PakWheels Blog
> do you've any more details about this? or anything



*نئی مجوزہ پانچ سالہ آٹو پالیسی ،موٹرز ڈیلرز کیلئے مزید مراعات کی تجویز زیر غور*


کراچی(کامرس رپورٹر)حکومت کی جانب سے نئی مجوزہ پانچ سالہ آٹو پالیسی میںتین سالہ پرانی گاڑیوں کی کمرشل درآمد کی اجازت دینے کے ساتھ ساتھ موٹرز ڈیلرز کیلئے مزید مراعات کی تجویز زیر غور ہیں جس کے نتیجے میں مقامی کار اسمبلرز کی اجارہ داری ختم ہونے کے امکانات ہیں کیونکہ مقامی اسمبلرز نہ صرف لوکلائزیشن میں اضافے بلکہ کاروں کی قیمتیں کم کرنے میں بھی مکمل طور پر ناکام رہے ہیں۔تفصیلات کے ملک میں مقامی کار اسمبلرز کی اجارہ داری اور مقامی طور پر تیار ہونے والی کاروں کے نرخوں میں مسلسل اضافے پر پہلے ہی مسابقتی کمیشن اور اسٹیٹ بینک بھی اپنی ایک رپورٹ میں شدید تحفظات کا اظہار کرچکی ہے۔ذرائع کے مطابق بعض حکومتی حلقوں کا بھی یہ کہنا ہے کہ مقامی اسمبلرز نہ صرف لوکلائزیشن میں اضافے میں ناکام رہے ہیں بلکہ کاروں کے نرخوں میں کمی کیلئے بھی اقدامات نہیں کرسکے ہیں،ایسے حلقوں کا کہنا ہے کہ مقامی کار ساز ادارے مینو فیکچرنگ کے بجائے اسمبلرز کا کردار ادار کررہے ہیں اور مراعات مینو فیکچرزز کی حاصل کررہے ہیں۔موٹر ڈیلرز ایسوسی ایشن کے ذرائع نے بھی اس بات کی تصدیق کی ہے کہ نئی مجوزہ آٹو پالیسی میں تین سالہ پرانی گاڑیوں کی کمرشل درآمد کی اجازت دینے کے ساتھ ساتھ درآمد کنندگا ن کیلئے مزید مراعات دینے کی تجاویز بھی زیر غور ہیں،تاہم مقامی اسمبلرز کی لابی حرکت میں آگئی ہے اور ان کی کوشش ہے کہ گاڑیوں کی درآمد کے بجائے انہیں ہی تمام تر مارکیٹ پر حکمرانی کرنے کی اجازت دی جائے۔


----------



## Path-Finder

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Iran-Pakistan pipeline project: construction bids*
> 01.10.15
> 
> Chinese state firm China Petroleum Pipelines Bureau (CPP) is set to be awarded the contract to build the US$2.5 billion Gwadar liquefied natural gas (LNG) and the Iran-Pakistan gas pipeline in November.
> Interstate Gas Systems (ISGS), who opened the technical bid for the construction of projects, announced the news yesterday.
> 
> Mubeen Saulat, ISGS Managing Director, said that CPP has submitted technical and commercial bids in accordance with the Public Procurement Regulatory Authority (PPRA) rules.
> CPP will build the 700 km long Gwadar to Nawabshah pipeline.
> 
> It will also construct the terminal with a capacity to handle 500 million ft3/d of LNG and a floating storage gasification unit.
> 
> *The long-awaited IP pipeline*
> 
> The pipeline and terminal will pave the way for executing the Iran-Pakistan (IP) gas pipeline project.
> 
> “This is a significant development that shows Pakistan is serious about kicking off work on the IP pipeline, but its implementation hinges on lifting of global sanctions against Iran,” said Saulat.



Excellent News. I wish it had been built years ago instead of coming under pressure.


----------



## Rasengan

Muhammad Omar said:


> *نئی مجوزہ پانچ سالہ آٹو پالیسی ،موٹرز ڈیلرز کیلئے مزید مراعات کی تجویز زیر غور*



Muhammed Omar as always your dedication in providing pictures and news on the economic corridor is much appreciated. The Major General who will command the division force who protect Chinese workers has the candidate been chosen?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ISLAMABAD: China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) will benefit many countries in the region, including India, said Jin Liqun, President-designate of the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB).

Speaking at a press conference on Wednesday with Finance Minister Ishaq Dar during his visit to Islamabad as head of the Beijing-based bank, Liqun said the CPEC would not only contribute to development of China and Pakistan, but other nations in the region can also benefit from it. He expressed the hope that New Delhi would support the idea.

Dar said that Pakistan would share the directorship of the AIIB with Turkey for three years, out of 10 years.

The bank plans to start operations by the middle of next year, and it may send its mission to Islamabad to consider project-financing.

Liqun said that a team of experts from the AIIB would visit Islamabad soon to meet Pakistani officials and ascertain ideas for possible projects and areas where the AIIB could provide funding.

He said that the strength of macroeconomic fundamentals and preparedness of the projects would determine its financing flows to any country.

The finance minister said that he had a detailed discussion with the deputy prime minister of Turkey a couple of weeks ago and both sides had reached a written understanding under which Turkey would hold the post of executive director for seven years and Pakistan for three years.

Pakistan and Turkey had decided in the initial days of AIIB consultations to be part of one constituency that also includes Georgia, Kyrgyzstan and Azerbaijan while Iran and Brunei have now shown interest to be part of this constituency.

Liqun appreciated the economic gains made by Pakistan in the last two years and said that global institutions had acknowledged the progress made by Pakistan in the last two years, including tripling of foreign exchange reserves.

He particularly lauded Pakistan’s launch of Eurobond last month, and said that it was not an easy task to convince the international rating agencies to improve a country’s rating, and the credit goes to Pakistan’s economic managers that they have been able to upgrade their rating in a relatively short time.

He said the AIIB was currently working out its financing programme and would come up with its first batch of projects in the second quarter of 2016.

He expressed the hope that Pakistan would prominently figure in the programme.

Dar said that Pakistan was currently focusing on improving infrastructure in the country and would look forward to an early start of financing activities by the AIIB.

Mr Liqun said his institution was looking to finance infrastructure development projects, including energy, transport, urban development, water supply, solid waste disposal sectors.

He added that the AIIB would like to make use of expertise of Pakistani professionals.

He said the new bank would create counter-balance among client countries in terms of potential borrowing and finance most feasible projects on priority.

Dar said the AIIB, in collaboration with International Finance Corporation and Asian Development Bank, could be part of a consortium for development of Diamer-Bhasha dam.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Highways and Roads of CPEC route*








NHA has floated tender for feasibility study of Kel-Shounter-Rattu Road including Tunnel under Shounter Pass. If this project ever gets completed, would be a massive massive boost for AJK (Neelum Valley, in particular) and GB. It would be 1st and only all weather road link between Kashmir and GB.

Screenshots of important detail about project mentioned in the tender are given as under


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Karakoram Highway....*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

E-35


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*ISLAMABAD – With the completion of Hazara Motorway, the people of Hazara Division will be able to play an active role in trade, tourism, industry and agricultural sector that will ultimately boost national economy.*

An official of National Highway Authority (NHA) told APP on Friday that the Hazara Motorway will prove a construction masterpiece that will usher in a new era of progress and prosperity and lives of Pakistani people will considerably improve. He said that, this motorway will have six inter-changes, 20 bridges, 15 underpasses and 50 culverts.

He said that Hazara Motorway comprises of three packages and it is being completed with the financial assistance of Asian Development Bank. Pakistan is strategically located in the region and it is destined to become a trade hub in the near future and completion of projects under Pak-China Economic Corridor and Karachi-Lahore Motorway this goal can be achieved, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Can i post Tender here to related to CPEC??

@waz @Jango

*25 Industrial Zones to be set-up*


















*Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif was briefed by Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique regarding railway projects included in the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) at PM House Islamabad today.*

Minister Railways briefed that Sukkur railway station will be included in the list of projects proposed to be built under CPEC arrangements. Minister Railways also apprised the PM that local architectural heritage would be reflected in the up gradation of the buildings of Narowal and other railway stations and the main building of Narowal Station would be completed within 18 months.
Regarding the railway lands, PM was briefed that the commercial potential of the Railways land surrounding the stations will be fully utilized by building commercial plazas, shopping malls, marquees, hotels, cinemas, food streets etc. to generate income for Railways and to contribute to the development of the local areas.
It was proposed in the briefing that that the Government of the Punjab may construct allied facilities falling in the provincial domain such as feeding roads, sewerage systems etc from its own resources.

Prime Minister directed Ministry of Railways to submit a construction and financial plan for the execution of the Islamabad-Muzaffarabad Railway link as single project, rather than two, within the shortest possible timeframe.

The briefing was also attended by Mr. Ahsan Iqbal Minister for Planning & Development, Mr. Javaid Aslam Secretary PM Office, Mr. Khizar Hayat Gondal Chief Secretary Punjab, Mrs. Parveen Agha Federal Secretary Railways, Mr. Yousaf Naseem Khokhar Federal Secretary Planning & Development, Mr. Amjad Ali Khan MD NESPAK and other senior officers from PM Office, Ministries of Railways and Planning & Development.







a bit off topic... 





*Havelian Dry Port Muzaffarabad Railway project and Up gradation of Railway track from Peshawar till Karachi Approved by PM Nawaz Shareef*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif chaired a meeting to review the progress on the development of all infrastructure projects in Pakistan at PM House today.
Chairman NHA Mr. Shahid Ashraf Tarar gave a detailed briefing to the Prime Minister about the CPEC rout and the Western Corridor. The Prime Minister directed for early completion of Western Corridor and to start land acquisition for which the funds have already been allocated in PSDP budget.
The Prime Minister also directed staff of PM office to coordinate with KPK and Balochistan governments for fast tracking land acquisition process.
*The Prime Minister said that Western Corridor was his commitment in APC to the Nation and it shall be honored.
The Prime Minister said that government has made unprecedented investment in infrastructure projects in Baluchistan as such, it is for the first time that 100 percent PSDP funds have been released by the federal government to Baluchistan.
The Prime Minister emphasized upon speedy development of the projects along with strict adherence to all the applicable procurement guidelines.
The Prime Minister said that the speedy implementation of the projects shall not compromise by the transparency standards. He added that the projects must be completed within stipulated time.
The Prime Minister was briefed that the feasibility designs and timeliness of the different packages of the projects like Burhan-DI Khan, DI Khan to Zhob, Zhob to Quetta etc.
The Prime Minister was briefed that financial closer of Lahore to Abdul Hakim Motorway and Zhob to Mushakot Motorway have been done and these projects are ready for the groundbreaking. The Prime Minister decided to do the ground breaking of these projects in November 2015.
The Prime Minister was briefed that work on Khanewal to Multan section of Motorway is complete and the project is ready for inauguration in November.The Prime Minister showed satisfaction on the progress of the development works and directed NHA to fulfill it's obligation towards to people of Pakistan with utmost commitment and by ensuring transparency and saving tax payer's money.
The meeting was also attended by other government officers.*

*Pakistan, Kazakhstan agree to Further Boost Bilateral Ties*

ISLAMABAD, Pakistan: Kazakhstan’s Ambassador to Pakistan Bakhitbek Shabarbayev on Tuesday called on Minister for Water and Power Khawaja Muhammad Asif.

They discussed issues of mutual interest and hoped that bilateral relation between the two Muslims brethren countries would be improved by each passing day, said a press release.

The Minister said that both the countries have commonality in their culture, language and tradition which are playing cementing force for strengthening of bilateral relations.

Both the side agreed that the relations would be further strengthened thorough people to people contact, trade and business like activities.

The ambassador apprised that work was in progress on the construction of road which would link Kazakhstan to Pakistan via Urumqi, a Chinese city under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
The Minister said that the CPEC was a game changer and it would bring peace and prosperity for the whole region.

He also felicitated the ambassador for his designation as the Dean of Diplomatic Corps in Pakistan.


----------



## saiyan0321

@Muhammad Omar has been doing great work in this thread and has been providing us with up to date information on the progress of cpec. Considering the large scale of the project the work seems to done in haste. The corridor is massive and has over a hundred projects attached to it.

Never the less thanks for providing such extensive information. Truly appreciated and hope it continues onward in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Feasibility report of electric train from Peshawar to Karachi is ready*

Feasibility report of electric train from Peshawar to Karachi has been prepared. Electric run will run at the speed of 120 to 160 Km/hr .The project of special train is to be started with help of China.
Sources from Pakistan Railways told that Lahore Railway Line will be doubled and all tracks will be updated with new bridges and Signal Lines .

In Peshawar division many houses and shops will be brought down for making double track .The work of dry port at Havelian is also undergoing.Due to Electric track from Peshawar to Karachi passengers will get facilitated and also Cargo system will get upgraded .

Karakorum Highway 






























*Zhuhai Port scores big with deal in Pakistan*

*State-owned firm's shares surge after $1.02b Gwadar order*


Port infrastructure company Zhuhai Port Holdings Group Co Ltd has pulled off a coup of sorts by bagging a 6.5 billion yuan ($1.02 billion) construction order from China Overseas Port Holding Co, a State-owned company which operates the Gwadar port in Pakistan.

Zhuai Port shares jumped 10.07 percent on Thursday, the highest intraday gain in a month, after the development.

Gwadar, the first foreign port in China's Belt and Road Initiative, aims to link China with Africa, Europe and Southeast Asia for common development. The Chinese company inked the deal ahead of the 2015 Guangdong 21st Century Maritime Silk Road International Expo, which kicked off on Thursday. According to Wu Yuping, business manager of China Overseas Port Holdings, the project will not only boost economic development in Balochistan province where the Gwadar port is located, but also connect Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region and other western provinces in China with Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, Oman, the United Arab Emirates, Iran and Iraq.

"Gwadar will be the marine transit point for regional transshipment, storage and transportation, "Wu said.

The port is at the mouth of the Persian Gulf and close to several important sea routes like the Strait of Hormuz, through which passes most of the global oil shipments. It is the third-largest port in Pakistan and one of the major deep-water ports in South Asia and the Middle East with strategic location.

The joint construction of Gwadar port, at the confluence of China's new trade initiatives－the Silk Road Economic Belt and the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road－has been a milestone in bilateral cooperation between the two countries.

Earlier this year, the Gwadar port and Zhuhai port inked a memorandum of understanding, declaring the two cities twin ports.

As per the agreement, the two sides will team up for cooperation in harbor construction, personnel training, route exploration, goods supply, logistics warehouse construction and an information platform.

The agreement will also promote the construction of Guiyang-Guangzhou-South Asia international logistics channel and deepen governmental and industrial cooperation between Hong Kong-Macao-Pearl River Delta area and Pakistan's Gwadar region, to better connect China's southwestern region to the world while promoting economic prosperity of the two countries.

China Overseas Port Holdings has also signed a 1 billion yuan deal with Huafa Group, a State-owned enterprise headquartered in Zhuhai, Guangdong province, to construct a 250,000-square-meter Chinese commodity trading center in Pakistan.

The center can be used for exhibitions, bonded warehouses, international purchases, transfer and delivery services, processing and customs clearance, to promote commercial exchanges between China and South Asia, the Middle East and Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Feasibility report of electric train from Peshawar to Karachi is ready*
> 
> Feasibility report of electric train from Peshawar to Karachi has been prepared. Electric run will run at the speed of 120 to 160 Km/hr .The project of special train is to be started with help of China.
> Sources from Pakistan Railways told that Lahore Railway Line will be doubled and all tracks will be updated with new bridges and Signal Lines .
> 
> In Peshawar division many houses and shops will be brought down for making double track .The work of dry port at Havelian is also undergoing.Due to Electric track from Peshawar to Karachi passengers will get facilitated and also Cargo system will get upgraded .
> 
> Karakorum Highway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zhuhai Port scores big with deal in Pakistan*
> 
> *State-owned firm's shares surge after $1.02b Gwadar order*
> 
> 
> Port infrastructure company Zhuhai Port Holdings Group Co Ltd has pulled off a coup of sorts by bagging a 6.5 billion yuan ($1.02 billion) construction order from China Overseas Port Holding Co, a State-owned company which operates the Gwadar port in Pakistan.
> 
> Zhuai Port shares jumped 10.07 percent on Thursday, the highest intraday gain in a month, after the development.
> 
> Gwadar, the first foreign port in China's Belt and Road Initiative, aims to link China with Africa, Europe and Southeast Asia for common development. The Chinese company inked the deal ahead of the 2015 Guangdong 21st Century Maritime Silk Road International Expo, which kicked off on Thursday. According to Wu Yuping, business manager of China Overseas Port Holdings, the project will not only boost economic development in Balochistan province where the Gwadar port is located, but also connect Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region and other western provinces in China with Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, Oman, the United Arab Emirates, Iran and Iraq.
> 
> "Gwadar will be the marine transit point for regional transshipment, storage and transportation, "Wu said.
> 
> The port is at the mouth of the Persian Gulf and close to several important sea routes like the Strait of Hormuz, through which passes most of the global oil shipments. It is the third-largest port in Pakistan and one of the major deep-water ports in South Asia and the Middle East with strategic location.
> 
> The joint construction of Gwadar port, at the confluence of China's new trade initiatives－the Silk Road Economic Belt and the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road－has been a milestone in bilateral cooperation between the two countries.
> 
> Earlier this year, the Gwadar port and Zhuhai port inked a memorandum of understanding, declaring the two cities twin ports.
> 
> As per the agreement, the two sides will team up for cooperation in harbor construction, personnel training, route exploration, goods supply, logistics warehouse construction and an information platform.
> 
> The agreement will also promote the construction of Guiyang-Guangzhou-South Asia international logistics channel and deepen governmental and industrial cooperation between Hong Kong-Macao-Pearl River Delta area and Pakistan's Gwadar region, to better connect China's southwestern region to the world while promoting economic prosperity of the two countries.
> 
> China Overseas Port Holdings has also signed a 1 billion yuan deal with Huafa Group, a State-owned enterprise headquartered in Zhuhai, Guangdong province, to construct a 250,000-square-meter Chinese commodity trading center in Pakistan.
> 
> The center can be used for exhibitions, bonded warehouses, international purchases, transfer and delivery services, processing and customs clearance, to promote commercial exchanges between China and South Asia, the Middle East and Africa.


nice move ... electric train andheavy frreight trains are future of pr


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Gwadar to have country’s biggest airport*





*Agencies*
inShare
Gwadar/QUETTA - Pakistan handed hundreds of acres of land over to China Wednesday for development of a special economic zone in the port of Gwadar, part of a $46 billion project giving Beijing greater access to the Middle East, Africa and Europe.
The provincial government in Balochistan, country’s poorest, handed over about 2,300 acres swathe of tax-exempt land that Beijing will develop under a 43-year lease.
The rest of the land will be handed over under the agreement with the public China Overseas Port Holding Company “soon”, senior Pakistani government officials told AFP. 
The development is part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, an ambitious $46 billion investment plan linking western China to the Arabian Sea, part of Beijing’s ambition to expand its trade and transport footprint across Central and South Asia while countering US and Indian influence.
Experts say access to the port of Gwadar will cut thousands of kilometres off the distance which oil and gas imports from Africa and the Middle East have to travel to reach China.
Federal Minister for Planning Ahsan Iqbal and Minister for Shipping Kamran Michael attended the handover ceremony Wednesday with Chinese development commission vice chairman Wang Xiaotao.
As part of the wider plans, an international airport will also be built with a Chinese grant at Gwadar, with construction due to begin in January.
“China has asked us to provide land for building an export processing zone and a modern international airport in Gwadar,” Balochistan Chief Minister Abdul Malik Baloch told AFP.
The airport which will take 30 months to complete will be Pakistan’s biggest airport. According to Balochistan chief minister’s spokesman Jan Muhammad Buledi, the airport will be built on more than 4,000 acres.
China is also building a road network to link the zone to the airport and a seaport, and the provincial government will provide the land according to their requirements, he said.
As part of the wider plans, work on the Gwadar International Airport would start in the next couple of months.
Gwadar port, located 540 kilometres southwest of Karachi, was built in 2007 with technical help from Beijing as well as Chinese financial assistance of some $248 million. 
It gives China “new access” to the Arabian Sea, Pakistani analyst Hasan Askari told AFP, adding that it shows to the rest of the world that “China is willing to help friends and spread its influence through positive economic and trade activities”.
India has previously expressed concerns about the scheme.
However, Mohan Guruswamy, head of the New Delhi-based think tank Centre for Policy Alternatives, defended the project Wednesday. “This is an economic project and India has no concern over Chinese cooperation,” he told AFP. 
“Concerns arise if there are defence-related matters,” he said.
Acquiring the land from private owners to build the economic zone took several years and cost the Balochistan government around $62 million, officials have said. 
Pakistan is also raising a special security force of between 10,000 and 25,000 men to protect the port. 
Desperately poor Balochistan has been roiled since 2004 by a separatist insurgency aimed at seeking greater control over the province’s rich oil, gas and mineral resources.
Some Baloch nationalists have accused the Chinese of conspiring with the Pakistani elite to plunder the province’s resources while doing little to share profits and create jobs for local people.
Speaking at the handing over of land ceremony in Gwadar, Ahsan Iqbal said China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) will be a fate changer for billions of people in the region through regional integration and connectivity.
The minister said the Gwadar Port was being developed under vision of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif to develop it as a leading smart port city of the region. 
He said handing over of first 600 acres of land for Gwadar free zone is a major milestone towards implementation of CPEC.
Vice Chairman, National Development and Reforms Commission (NDRC) Mr Wang Xiaotao, China also attended the ceremony.
Speaking at the signing ceremony of taking over of land Gwadar port free zone and framework agreement on strategic cooperation between COPHC and Lin Yi Trade City Holdings Limited, Ahsan Iqbal stated, “Gwadar is heart of CPEC but today with the handing over of Gwadar port cree zone, this heart starts beating.”
Ahsan said CPEC is not just about infrastructure projects rather it is a framework for holistic development and has equal emphasis on social sectors for well being of the people not only in Gwadar but across the country particularly in under-developed areas of Balochistan. 
Ashan said opening of new school, vocational institute and scholarships for students of Gwadar are steps in this direction.He said that free trade zones will bring investment and create enormous employment opportunities in the port city. 
Smart port city will be center of trade and commerce providing connectivity to the Central Asia and the whole region, he added.
The minister said transformational impact from Gwadar to Zhob and Gwadar to Khuzdar, (Khuzdar to Rattodero) part of western route is transforming lives in the under-developed areas with creation of employment opportunities and improving quality of life.
Ahsan said Pakistan is emerging as a favourite destination of investment due to improving security and governance situation in the country and economic reforms implemented by the government in last two and half years.
CPEC is multi-sectoral project that includes energy, infrastructure, port, social, and industry projects, Ahsan said. 
He said Gwadar will be connected to Khunjrab through multiple routes as port will serve different markets and destinations.
He said that all routes of CPEC are being constructed but the western route will be the first to be operational. He added the work on missing Gwadar-Quetta link of western route would be completed by December 2016.
Located at the crossroads of West, Central and South Asia, the Middle East and China, Pakistan can become an energy and trade corridor that connects the fast-emerging economics in the region, the minister stated. This will be achieved through CPEC by building transnational roads, railways, and oil and gas pipelines that crisscross Pakistan’s industrial heartland and egress from ports like Karachi and Gwadar, he said.









*JCC agrees to add more projects under CPEC*

Karachi: The joint coordination committee (JCC) tasked to review the progress on the projects being executed under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) in its 5th meeting here has expressed its satisfaction and agreed on some additions to CPEC projects.
Federal Minister for Planning and Development, Prof. Ahsan Iqbal on Thursday was addressing Meet-the-Press at Karachi Press Club, which was attended by a large number of print and electronic media representatives.
The CPEC's JCC meeting continuing for last three days-- from Nov. 10 to 12, had discussed in detail the ways and means for the earliest execution of the CPEC's chain of projects covering all the provinces with Gwadar and Gilgit-Baltistan as its gateways.
He said the motive behind holding of JCC meeting in Karachi was to tell the world community that this city has now come to normal business after restoration of peace and security by the law enforcing agencies. That, he added, now foreigners would feel themselves comfortable and secure in making business deals here.
He said as a part of CPEC, the Chinese companies were handed over 650 acres land in Gwadar for industrial purpose on Wednesday in the presence of the visiting Chinese members of JCC. Pakistan government has marked 2200 acres of land for the Chinese special industrial zone planned near Gwadar Port.
Federal Minister for Planning and Development, Prof. Ahsan Iqbal said the JCC during its review on CPEC projects agreed on setting up twenty five industrial zones in different areas of Pakistan-- 7 in Punjab, 8 in Khyber Pakhtoonkhwa, 4 in Sindh and the rest in Balochistan and Gilgit-Baltistan.
The JCC decided to form an industrial group with focus on developing automobile, light engineering and cement sectors in Pakistan. Chinese companies would either shift their industrial units to Pakistan or enter joint ventures with Pakistani entrepreneurs, he said.
The committee also agreed to enhance the planned Thar coal-based power generation to 2600 MW. Of these, the two power plants of 660 MW under construction near Thar Coal field will start generation by the end of 2016.
Tharparkar, being a backward area, would be turned into a prosperous area and a centre of lights of the country, he said.
He said Diameer Bhasha dam project, with proposed water storage capacity of 8 million cubic feet, was also discussed at JCC meeting and the Chinese team promised to consider it for inclusion in the CPEC.
He explained that the Federal Government has purchased the land for this project from the owners and allocated dollars 105 billion for the payment, which would be completed soon.
In 2016, the ground-breaking of Bhasha Diameer dam would be done. This dam would prove a great support in addressing water and food security issues of the country. The Government is considering to construct more dams in future,he said.
The Minister said the vision behind CPEC is, to strengthen the regional connectivity. Through CPEC, Pakistan would be mainly connected with China, South Asia and Central Asia. Besides, CPEC would improve the connectivity within our own country.
He said the JCC also consented to dualize the Western route of CPEC : from Gwadar to Quetta which would be completed by the end of next year.
He said the main railway track from Karachi to Peshawar is week and a train could not move beyond 90 Kms per hour. For upgradation of this track in next five years , five billion dollars have been allocated. After this, he continued, a train would be running up to 160 Kms per hour. He informed the media that Multan-Sukkur-Hyderabad motorway would be completed up to December 2017. The work on Sukkur-Hyderabad section would start soon.
To a question, the Federal Minister for Planning and Development said the people of Balochistan would be greatly benefitted from CPEC.
The Federal Government has also planned many schools,other educational institutions and vocational training centres in Balochistan.
APP (Associated Press of Pakistan)






*China Wishes to Shift Industries to Pakistan*




Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reform Ahsan Iqbal and Vice Chairman NDRC China signing the agreement of Economic Corridor at the conclusion of 5th JCC meeting. PHOTO: NNI

KARACHI: 
Pakistan and China are adding new infrastructure projects to the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) in a bid to connect underdeveloped areas with developed ones, said Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reform Ahsan Iqbal.

He said this at the 5th Joint Coordination Committee (JCC) session of the CPEC on Thursday, where four memoranda of understanding were also signed.

*Balochistan to sign economic zone deal with China: official*

Iqbal spent a busy day in Karachi. He also visited the Karachi Press Club (KPC) later in the evening to brief media on the current developments on CPEC. Perhaps, the most interesting remark he made there was that the Chinese government has shown its desire to shift some Chinese industries to Pakistan.

“Due to the rising cost of production there, the Chinese government and its private sector want to shift some industries to Pakistan,” he said. “Chinese want to start joint ventures in Pakistan in sectors like engineering, light engineering, automobiles, textiles and cement.”

To realise new Chinese investment, Pakistan and China have constituted a working group to do joint feasibility studies. Pakistan will also setup 25 industrial zones in all the four provinces of the country, he added.

*Manufacturers gear up for Chinese interest*

The federal government is trying to improve social sector development along with energy, infrastructure and transport to link developed areas with less fortunate ones, he said.

Speaking about major infrastructure projects under CPEC, he said the Fifth JCC session has decided a complete overhauling of the main railway track from Peshawar to Karachi at an investment of $5 billion. It has been decided to first complete the Karachi-Hyderabad and Lahore-Multan railway routes in two-and-a-half years while the whole track will be renovated in five years. This will increase the speed of the trains from current 60-80 km to 140-160 km, he informed.

Minister emphasised that long term plan for the corridor should be developed in a comprehensive manner including utilisation of spatial planning, identifying the needs of improvement in various forms and means of communication, focusing on industrial and agricultural cooperation, which should be in the interest of both countries.

*Top Chinese general lauds Pakistan’s anti-terror role*

“In the backdrop of our facilitation agreement, we had to jointly manage the completion of the project as per energy planning timelines. Necessary implementation steps and technical formalities have almost been completed.

It is essential that commercial contracts for the two big transport infrastructure early harvest projects, KKH Phase-II Thakot-Havelian section and KLM Multan-Sukhur section, are concluded at the earliest.

On Gwadar, the minister said it is the gateway of CPEC and we need to work together for implementation of identified initiatives.

The minister said that handling over of land for development of free zone has just taken place, which is a milestone in CPEC.

*Officials of Chinese companies visit PSM*

*Request: Sindh CM weighs in *

Meanwhile, Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah has asked the centre and the Chinese government to include the Hyderabad-Sukkur section of the motorway and Keti Bunder port in the CPEC.

Shah said the Hyderabad-Sukkur section was in a dilapidated condition, adding that Keti Bunder port could also play a major role in regional connectivity. “We request the federal government and Chinese authorities to look into the matter,” said the chief minister.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

5th JCC of ‪#‎CPEC‬ project was successfully concluded in Karachi on 12 Nov, 2015 after review of progress on implementation and approval of outcomes of Joint Working Groups for Energy, Infrastructure and Gawadar. Chinese side was led by Mr Wang Xiaotao, Vice Chairman, NDRC. Karachi was selected as venue to demonstrate that it is back in business through improved security situation.



















CPEC will also contribute towards social development of Gawadar. Performed groundbreaking ceremony for a school to be established by a Chinese NGO to provide local children international standard education.

Vice Chairman of NDRC Mr. Wang Xiatao inaugurates COPHC Education Fund for Gawadar Students today at Gawader.










Mr. Ahsan Iqbal, Federal Minister for Planning & Development had Visited Gawadar Port along with CPEC JCC delegation led by Vice Chairman NDRC, Chief Minister Balochistan, and Federal Minister Ports & Shipping and paid respect at Memorial of Chinese workers.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

‪Pakistan hands over first 600 acres of land for Gawadar Free Zone to China. Federal Minister Ahsan Iqbal termed it a historic occasion and a major milestone towards implementation of ‪#‎CPEC‬.

Prof. Ahsan Iqbal, Federal Minister for Planning, Development & Reform said, "CPEC is a strategic project between iron brothers China and Pakistan to cast them into community of shared destiny. This will be a fate changer for billions of people in the region through regional integration and connectivity. ‪#‎Gawadar‬ Port is being developed under vision of PM Sharif to develop it as a leading smart port city of the region. Handing over of first 600 acres of land for #Gawadar Free Zone is a major milestone towards implementation of #CPEC. He was speaking at the handing over of land ceremony in #Gawadar. Mr Wang Xiaotao, Vice Chairman, National Development and Reform Commission ( NDRC) China also attended the ceremony.

Speaking at the signing ceremony of taking over of land Gawadar port free zone; and Framework agreement on strategic cooperation between COPHC & Lin Yi Trade City Holdings Limited Ahsan Iqbal stated,"#Gawadar is heart of #CPEC but today with the handing over of #Gawadar Port Free Zone, this heart starts beating.

Prof Ahsan Iqbal said that #CPEC is not just about infrastructure projects rather it is a framework for holistic development and has equal emphasis on social sectors for well being of the people not only in #Gawadar but across the country particularly in under developed areas of ‪#‎Balochistan‬. Opening of new school, vocational institute and scholarships for students of #Gawadar are steps in this direction.

He said that free trade zones will bring investment and create enormous employment opportunities in the port city. Smart port city will be center of trade and commerce providing connectivity to the Central Asia and the whole region. Transformational impact from "Gawadar to Zhob" and Gawadar to khuzdar, (Khuzdar to Ratto Dero) part of western route is transforming lives in the under developed areas with creation of employment opportunities and improving quality of life.

Federal Minister Ahsan Iqbal said that #Pakistan is emerging as a favourite destination of investment funds due to improving security and governance situation in the country and economic reforms implemented by the government in last two and half years.

#CPEC is multi sectoral project that includes energy, infrastructure, port, social, and industry projects. #Gawadar will be connected to Khunjrab through multiple routes as port will serve different markets and destinations.

He said that all routes of ‪#‎China‬-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) are being constructed but the western route will be the first to be operational. The work on missing Gawadar-Quetta link of western route would be completed by December 2016.

Located at the crossroads of West, Central and South Asia, the Middle East and China, Pakistan can become an energy and trade corridor that connects the fast-emerging economics in the region. This will be achieved through #CPEC by building transnational roads, railways, and oil and gas pipelines that crisscross Pakistan’s industrial heartland and egress from ports like Karachi and Gwadar. He said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Great job Muhammad Omar.
keep the information flowing.Whenever I need updates on CPEC,I jump to your threads in a first.
Thanks alot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*PM to launch second phase of Hazara motorway soon*

MANSEHRA: Federal minister for religious affairs and interfaith harmony Sardar Mohammad Yousaf on Sunday said the federal government would soon launch the second phase of Hazara motorway.

“Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif will soon visit Mansehra to inaugurate the second phase of motorway and other mega development projects,” he told a public meeting in Chaterplan area here.

The minister said the prime minister would also inaugurate work on the first women’s university in Mansehra paperwork on which was almost complete.

He said natural gas would be supplied to the areas in the district.

Yousaf said gas pipelines with large diameters were being laid from Abbottabad to Mansehra and once the exercise was complete, gas would be supplied to the areas, which had no gas supply.
Minister says first women’s university in Mansehra also on the cards

“Gas will be supplied first to Jabba and Shinkiari and later to Balakot, Ghari Habibulah, Oghi and Battle,” he said.

The minister said work on 220KV grid station was in full swing and once the project was complete, the issues of loadshedding and low voltage in Mansehra, Abbottabad and Muzzafarabad would be addressed.

He said the prime minister wanted to put Hazara division on the way to development and that was why mega projects had been planned for it.

Yousaf said the PTI government in the province had failed to deliver.

“The PTI, which had come to power with the slogan of changing the people’s lot, is miserably failed to address issues and challenges facing the people in the province,” he said.

The minister said the federal government was striving for the early rehabilitation of the Oct 26 earthquake victims.

He said distribution of compensation to disaster-hit families was underway.

ACCIDENT CLAIMS LIFE: A woman was killed and 11 people suffered injuries in a road accident near Oghi on Monday.

Relatives of Shah Rehman were on the way to Sarigorai from Tooddoga to fix the wedding day of a family member when their passenger jeep skidded off the road and plunged into the ravine.

The accident occurred after the driver lost control of the deep while negotiating a sharp turn in Talian area.

The local people retrieved the deceased and injured before shifting them to a nearby hospital.

Three of the injured were later referred to the Ayub Medical Complex, Abbottabad, over critical condition.

The Oghi police registered an FIR and began investigation to ascertain the exact cause of the accident.

Meanwhile, the five people, who had died in an accident in Jabori on Sunday, were laid to rest on Monday.

Funeral prayers for the deceased were offered in Sindi area, where local people showed up in large numbers.

At least five people were killed and 12 were injured when a jeep had fallen into a deep ravine in Jabori on Sunday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## black-hawk_101

Will China going to invest in *Pakistan Stock Exchange*? And when will *Pakistan Stock Exchange* going to launch? 

Any real time frame like in early 2016 or what?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Ecnec approves 230kms Karachi-Lahore Motorway *

ISLAMABAD - The Executive Committee of National Economic Council (ECNEC) on Saturday approved the Karachi-Lahore Motorway (230 KMs length) and construction of roads and acquisition of land linking the New Islamabad International Airport.

*The ECNEC, which met under the chair of Finance Minister Ishaq Dar, has considered and approved construction of Abdul Hakeem - Lahore section of the Karachi-Lahore Motorway (230 KMs length). The project would cost Rs. 150,665.025 million and would cover cities/towns of Abdul Hakeem, Pir Mahal, Samundri, Gojra, Tandilianwala, Jaranwala, Bucheki, Nankana Sahib, Sheikhupura and Lahore.*

*The project aims at construction of 230 KM long 6 lane access controlled section of Karachi-Lahore motorway from Abdul Hakeem to Lahore) including necessary road side facilities.*
*The total cost of Karachi-Lahore Motorway is about Rs700 billion. The National Highway Authority (NHA) has planned to build and complete the Karachi-to-Lahore motorway in three-and-a-half years.*
*The ECNEC accorded approval for land acquisition and construction of road network projects for the New Islamabad International Airport. While the land acquisition and other related tasks would cost a total of Rs. 5455.00 million, the construction of road networks to be undertaken in four phases would costRs.11,295 million.*

*The federal government had already allocated an amount of Rs700 million in the current fiscal year’s Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) for the construction of road networks. The cost of land acquisition for New Islamabad International Airport has increased to Rs5.5 billion, which was initially estimated at a cost of only Rs932.*
*4 million in 2012 by the Pakistan Peoples Party government.*

*The New Islamabad International Airport is already facing delays and its cost is expected to cross Rs80 billion against the initial estimate of Rs37 billion.*

*While according the approval for road network project, the Chair directed formation of a committee comprising senior officials from Ministries of Finance, Communication and Planning & Development to decide about the mode of financing for Phase-III which involves construction of a part of main link road to the airport.*

*The ECNEC also accorded approval in principle for Advanced Metering Infrastructure (AMI) Projects for IESCO and LESCO. Both projects also include establishment of New Customer Information & Billing Systems. The project in respect of IESCO would cost Rs.*
*18,607 million while for LESCO the cost would be Rs.30,597 million. While presenting the details of the projects, Secretary, Water & Power informed that these projects would enhance load control and load management in the two Discos. AMI project is designed as a least cost solution to reduce losses and to efficiently balance power supply.*
*Once the system is in place it would considerably reduce load shedding, as it would enable alternative ways of managing peak load. AMI system would have smart meters, in-house display units and shall provide Headend System (HES) software for effective liaison between meter and the management information system. A constant watch on the demand and supply position would be maintained through the AMI to guard against any breakdown.*

*After detailed discussion, ECNEC also approved Sindh Roads Improvement project at a cost of Rs. 22,750 million. The project envisages reconditioning / reconstruction, improvement, widening and strengthening of varying lengths of 329 KM existing roads in Kashmore, Kandhkot, Larkana, Sanghar, Tando Adam, Mirpur Khas, Tando Mohammad Khan and Badin areas. These roads have been damaged by floods and heavy rain fall and need urgent revamping.*

*The Committee also approved a proposal of Ministry of Water & Power related to land acquisition of Dasu Hydropower Project. The project is being implemented with financial support of the World Bank.*
*


Various road projects connecting Pakistan with Tajikistan approved
*
MURREE: Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif held a meeting with the visiting President of Tajikistan Emomali Rahmon here at the Governor House on Friday.

During the meeting, National Highway Authority (NHA) Chairman Shahid Ashraf Tarar gave a detailed presentation to the Tajik delegation, in which different infrastructure projects showing options of connectivity between Pakistan and Tajikistan were presented, reported Radio Pakistan.

Both the leaders gave in principle approval of different road projects connecting Pakistan and Tajikistan including Gwadar-Peshawar-Kabul-Kunduz-Dushanbe route, Khunjerab-Kalasu-Murghab route and Chitral-Ishkashim-Dushanbe route.

Special Assistant to Prime Minister on Foreign Affairs Tariq Fatemi gave a presentation on matters related to regional security.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif said regional connectivity with Tajikistan and China-Pakistan Economic Corridor project (CPEC) projects would transform the economic outlook of the entire region.

The Tajik president lauded the infrastructure projects in progress in Pakistan and extended complete support for implementation of the proposed projects.

During the meeting, the two leaders were also briefed on CASA-1000, a project of regional energy cooperation among Tajikistan, Pakistan, Afghanistan and Kyrgyzstan and road connectivity.

Defence Minister Khawaja Asif, Adviser to the Prime Minister on Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz, Foreign Secretary Aizaz Ahmad Chaudhry and Special Assistant to the Prime Minister Tariq Fatemi attended the meeting from the Pakistan side.

Tajik Foreign Minister Aslov Sirodjidin and Interior Minister Rahimzoda Ramazon, and other senior officials accompanied President Rahmon.

Also read: Tajik president arrives

Earlier on Thursday, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif told the Tajik president that Pakistan was looking forward to the early completion of CASA-1000 project, which will enable Pakistan to import 1,000MW of electricity to meet its energy requirements.

Pakistan and Tajikistan on Thursday agreed to strengthen cooperation in the fields of energy, defence and trade and vowed to improve connectivity to deepen bilateral ties, Dawn newspaper reported.

The premier and Tajik president witnessed the signing of seven agreements dealing with cooperation in energy, industrial sectors, extradition, establishment of a joint business council, and collaboration in science and technology and geology.

President Rahmon also called on President Mamnoon Hussain at the presidency. During the meeting, Hussain said that the CPEC would not only benefit China and Pakistan but also boost Tajikistan’s economy.




*PM to inaugurate Faisalabad-Multan Motorway tomorrow*

ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif is going to inaugurate the second section of M-4 Faisalabad-Multan Motorway from Gojra to Shorkot tomorrow.

This section of M-4 is another milestone in upgrading and decongesting country's overburdened transport infrastructure.

Besides, it will boost trade and travel while reducing cost and time from textile producing hub Faisalabad in central Punjab to Multan which is a major trade centre in Southern Punjab.

M-4 will open up new opportunities for the residents of Faisalabad, Jhang, Toba Tek Singh and Shorkot by providing faster access to bigger markets.

M-4 Section-1 (Faisalabad-Gojra) 58 KMs has already been completed with assistance of ADB and open to traffic since March 2015. Construction of Section-2 (Gojra-Shorkot) 62 KMs will be started now.

Also read: PM Nawaz inaugurates Karachi-Hyderabad motorway

The M4 will upgrade the country’s vital north-south road network for promotion of economic growth, job creation and regional connectivity.

It will extend the already completed M-1, M-2 and M-3 motorways southwards and shorten the distance between Multan and twin cities of Islamabad-Rawalpindi in the north

The M-4 is also a step towards in positioning Pakistan to act as a transit artery for goods moving between the port city of Karachi/Gwadar in the south to Torkham on the northern border with Afghanistan via the country’s major business and population centers.

It will eventually link ports with the land-locked regions of Central Asia.

Also read: ADB, Britain to fund key section of M-4 motorway

NDMA submits report to Prime Minister regarding relief goods for earthquake affectees.

The National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) on Sunday submitted a report to Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif regarding the distribution of relief goods to the affectees of the 7.5 earthquake which struck Pakistan's norther areas last month.

So far 46,642 tents, 78,629 blankets, 11,794 plastic mats, 962.8 tons of food packs, 22,000 tarpaulins, bottled water 14 tons, 49 water filtration plants,12 generator sets and 27 tons of medicines have been sent as part of national relief efforts for the earthquake affectees, according to the NDMA report.

A 7.5 magnitude earthquake had struck major cities of Pakistan, including the northern areas on October 26, leaving at least 200 dead and more than 1,000 injured due to building collapses, landslides, stampedes and other quake related incidents.




*PM to inaugrate khanewal-Multan section of M4 next week according to news*Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif will inaugurate Motorway (M-4) Khanewal-Multan section next week, it is learnt. The Khanewal - Multan Motorway M-4 has been completed at a cost of Rs 12 billion mainly financed by the Islamic Development Bank (IDB). The Motorway M-4 extension project is being implemented by the National Highway Authority (NHA) under the supervision of the National Engineering Services Pakistan (NESPAK).*

The contract was awarded to M/s EKO-KRC (JV) while the design and supervision consultancy are with NESPAK in association with the EGC. The contract of the project, at a cost of Rs 12.937 million was awarded on December 2, 2011 with a completion period of three years to M/s EKO-KRC (JV). It is a 4-lane, 57 kilo meter project with 17 bridges, 4 interchanges, 267 pipe culverts, 28 subways, 13 underpasses and 120 km/hr designed speed.*

However, the NHA spokesperson has claimed that the project has been completed at a cost of Rs 12 billion against the initial estimated cost of Rs 12.937 billion. The official said that construction of the Motorway would contribute towards the development of an environment, whereby the existing traffic and the traffic in the years to come, shall be catered for at an adequate level of service. This will result in benefits to the economy.*

The proposed extension of M-4 is a part of (KLM) Karachi - Lahore Motorway Project, which additionally provides linkage of Multan city (Southern Punjab) with the Motorways. The proposed facility will also facilitate the traffic in Balochistan commuting through the National Highway N-70.*

The official said that the extension of M-4 would reduce the traffic congestion particularly heavy vehicular traffic in Multan city and would serve as a bypass to the city for all kinds of traffic originating / destined for cities in Balochistan and Sindh. The project would also help in fast movement of goods from Karachi port to central and northern areas of the country, surge in employment and business opportunities, reduction in travel time for passengers and reduction in vehicle operating cost, the official added.*







@RAMPAGE news about Motorways....  Latest ones

*PM Nawaz inaugurates Gojra-Shorkot section of M-4 motorway*



TOBA TEK SINGH: Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif launched the Gojra-Shorkot portion of the M-4 Faisalabad-Multan Motorway on Monday.

The premier said construction for the Gojra-Shorkot section had been divided into two phases to ensure completion within the shortest possible time, Radio Pakistan reported.

He said engineers had initially estimated a cost of Rs21 billion for this section of the motorway. "You will be happy to know, because of transparent and highly competitive processes, this project will be completed in just Rs17bn."

He said the Faisalabad-Gojra section had already been completed, while work on the Shorkot-Khanewal section would begin soon. He said the Khanewal-Multan had already been completed.

Nawaz said that the groundbreaking ceremony of the Lahore-Multan motorway would be held soon.
'Infrastructural development will increase GDP, exports'

Referring to the Karachi-Lahore motorway, the PM said, "The motorway stretches from Peshawar to Islamabad, then Islamabad to Lahore and finally from Lahore to Karachi," he said.

"The people of Karachi and Lahore will be connected through motorways," he said.

"When roads are connected, hearts are connected and people grow closer. Distances are reduced, hatred is lessened and love grows," the premier said. "The residents of the south and north should not feel the differences between them, they should grow closer. When distances are eliminated, then we can progress."

He said the improved ease of geographical movement would improve tourism and give people access to better employment opportunities. "When this happens, Pakistan will progress. The Gross Domestic Product will increase, exports will increase and Pakistan will gain better control over its problems," he said.
'Good governance'

The premier highlighted the government's role in development projects in Balochistan and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, the planning of power projects and the recently announced Rs341bn Kissan package providing relief to farmers.

He said that transparency in these projects had helped save billions of rupees.

"We have saved Rs110-115 billion on three projects... This is the first time in history this has happened," he said.

"I've only outlined some problems that we need money for. Our means are limited and problems many, but we do our best to utilise their resources to the best of our ability," he said.

What is this if not good governance, he questioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

* Hassanabdal-Mansehra Expressway (E35) *
















Hattar Interchange work in progress (16.11.2015)











E35 Towards Havelian from Hattar Interchange






E35 towards Burhan From Hattar Interchange

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Karakoram Highway.... *

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Groundwork laid for China-Pakistan free trade zone at Gwadar*








Pakistan and China have laid the groundwork for a trade zone at Gwadar and preliminary plans are now being finalised.

Specific plans for the new China-Pakistan trade zone, which will be the part of Pakistan’s Gwadar Port, are under discussion to make this port the one like Hong Kong, the Shanghai Securities News has reported.

The report said that China’s top economic planner, the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), is heading the Chinese delegation in the discussions.

A number of companies based in Zhuhai in South China’s Guangdong Province have signed deals with the city of Gwadar worth a total of US$ 1.02 billion to develop the port, the China’s news portal ifeng.com has reported.

Specific plans might include establishing industry parks, which are effective in facilitating investment and trade, said Chen Fengying, an expert with the China Institutes of Contemporary International Relations.

“I believe that more plans will follow, and the establishment of an FTZ at the strategically import port is an important step,” Chen told the Global Times, a Chinese daily.

The Global Times of Beijing quoted a report that China Overseas Ports Holding Co (COPHC) had leased over 650 acres of land in Gwadar to build and operate the FTZ. “That was the first part of a deal signed between the two countries under which Pakistan will provide a total of 2,281 acres of the Gwadar Trade Zone to COPHC as part of a 43-year lease,” the report mentioned.

The COPHC will operate at the trade zone through three main companies Gwadar International Terminal, Gwadar Marine Services and Gwadar Freezone Company – according to the report.

The experts say the new developments in this regard marked a milestone in the implementation phase of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

“The new developments are by far the most important step in the implementation of the CPEC,” Sun Lizhou, Deputy Director of the Academy of the World and China Agendas, told the Global Times.

The CPEC is a major bilateral initiative to build infrastructure facilities in Pakistan that will connect the country’s Arabian Sea coast with the Himalayan border with China.

The initiative was unveiled during Chinese President Xi Jinping’s State visit to Pakistan in April. With low tariffs and better coordination, the Gwadar FTZ will serve as an ‘entry point’ for Chinese companies and products to enter the country, Sun said.

Because of the strategic importance of Gwadar port, the establishment of an FTZ is also expected to have profound significance in the implementation of China’s “One Belt, One Road” initiative, which will connect with Europe via Central Asia, Sun noted.

“On the shores of the Arabian Sea in the western province of Balochistan, Gwadar is strategically a well-located port to ensure increasing trade in the region,” the company said in a post on its website.

Located at the mouth of the Persian Gulf, just outside the Straits of Hormuz, Gwadar is close to key shipping routes accommodating a flow of more than 17 million barrels of oil per day and a large quantity of cargo, according to COPHC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

If Pakistan completes its portion of CPEC in time then credit must go to this guy





I think he is one of the capable people in PMLN who is quietly doing his work without getting involved in any scandal

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Pakistan To Get 44 Million Fiber Optic Back Haul To Link With China*

*Pakistan and China are vigorously pursuing Fibre-Optic cable from the Chinese border to Rawalpindi. But Pakistan Telecommunication Authority (PTA), which is one of the main stakeholders, is yet to be taken on board, it is learnt.
*
This $44 million fiber optic cable is being laid between Pakistan and China and it will become another high-speed international connection to cater to the rapidly growing Internet traffic needs of Pakistan.

When completed, this back-haul fiber optic cable will provide Pakistan with a direct telecom access to China, Central Asian States and from there to Europe and to and from the United States.

The optic fiber will be laid between Rawalpindi and Khunjrab, covering a distance of 820 Kilometers.

_Also Read: Pakistan Has Potential to Become Connectivity Hub for Entire Central Asia_

High-ups at PTA revealed that Authority is yet to be approached about the project; however, it is ready to cooperate whenever there’s a need.

These situations were also confirmed by Chairman PTA Syed Ismail Shah on Thursday in a meeting of a parliamentary panel. “We have not been officially informed about the Fibre optic project under the CPEC”, said Shah.

It must be noted that this back haul fiber optic link was planned long ago and was in fact due for completion by Q4 2015, however, it is now perused under CPEC and may finally get delivered as per promised timelines.

Secretary Ministry of Information Technology, Mr. Azmat Ali Ranjha said that the task of the project has been given to Special Communications Organization (SCO). He said that PC-1 worth Rs 1.4 billion has been sent to the Planning Commission in this regard.

Pakistan is currently connected with the world through four undersea fiber optic cables, while another four are being built and will be operational in the next couple of years.

Pakistan’s current international links and bandwidth capacity include:


TW1 with design capacity of 1.28Tbps
Sea-Me-We-3 with 480 Gbps with two fibre pairs
Sea-Me-We-4 with design capacity of 1.28Tbps
I-ME-WE with Design Capacity of 3.86Tbps
Following international links with landing points in Pakistan are under construction:


AAE-1 with design capacity of 40Tbps
Sea-Me-We-5 with design capacity of 24Tbps
Silk Road Gateway-1 (With landing points in Karachi and Gwadar)
Pakistan-China Fiber Optic Back-Haul
It must be noted that both China and Pakistan have signed agreements for up-gradation of 1,300-kilometre Karakorum Highway connecting to Islamabad and laying a fiber-optic cable from the Chinese border to Rawalpindi.

The Exim bank China has agreed to provide the government a concessional loan at an interest rate of 2 % per annum for Cross Boarder Optic Fiber Project.

Pakistan will greatly benefit in terms of enhanced security and revenue from the state of the art optic fiber project between Pakistan and China, which will be undertaken by Huawei.



























*Ahsan for Pak-China joint ventures in industrial sector*

*



*



Islamabad - Federal Minister Planning, Development and Reforms Ahsan Iqbal Wednesday said Pakistan and China can work on joint ventures in industrial sector to produce competitive products for global markets.

The real potential of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor lies in industrial sector.
Relocation of Chinese industries to Pakistan offers economic dividends to both countries because of cheap labour available in Pakistan, Ahsan Iqbal stated in the opening remarks at a meeting of delegation from Shaanxi province of China with Pakistani officials and representatives of industrial sector at Ministry of Planning, Development & Reform.

He said that industrialization always thrives on cheap labour and Pakistan is the most attractive destination for industrialization because of low cost of labour here.
Ahsan Iqbal pointed that out that 1st phase of CPEC is related to Chinese investment in energy, infrastructure and Gawadar.
The real potential of this mega project is related to Chinese investment in industrial sector of Pakistan, on which both countries are working speedily.

Minister stated, “Pakistan is located at centre of three engines of growth i.e.
South Asia, Central Asia and China.
We can integrate it to create into a big market of three billion people.
CPEC has a win-a-win proposition.
Pakistan has advantage to serve as manufacturing and service hub through CPEC and China side to have economical route for its goods to world markets.

About the significance Gawadar, Ahsan Iqbal informed the Chinese delegation that deep sea port in Gawadar will serve both China and Pakistan to harness opportunities of regional connectivity through maritime trade to Middle East, Africa and Europe.
Minister said that China and Pakistan always enjoyed exemplary political relations in past.

The minister said that CPEC added economic dimension to these cordial and brotherly relations when both countries demonstrated their desire to take the relationship to strategic economic cooperation after Prime Minster Nawaz Shari’s visit to China in July 2013 and Chinese President’s visit to Pakistan in April 2015.
CPEC is the first drop of big ocean to pave the way for more Chinese investment in various sectors.

About the visit of Shaanxi province of China to Pakistan, Ahsan Iqbal hoped that it would open new avenues of cooperation in trade, commerce and industry.
“We look forward to active participation of Shaanxi province in CPEC projects,” the minister added.



*Pakistan, China can produce competitive products for global markets: Ahsan*








ISLAMABAD: Federal Minister Planning, Development and Reform Ahsan Iqbal on Wednesday said Pakistan and China can work on joint ventures in industrial sector to produce competitive products for global markets.

The real potential of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) lies in industrial sector, he said adding relocation of Chinese industries to Pakistan offers economic dividends to both countries because of cheap labour available in Pakistan.

"Industrialization always thrives on cheap labour and Pakistan is the most attractive destination for industrialization because of low cost of labour here", Ahsan Iqbal stated this at a meeting with the delegation from Shaanxi province of China with Pakistani officials and people from industrial sector at Ministry of Planning, Development and Reform.

He talked extensively on the relationship between China and Pakistan, which he said are time tested and all-weathered.

Ahsan Iqbal pointed that out that 1st phase of CPEC is related to Chinese investment in energy, infrastructure and Gawadar.

The real potential of this mega project is related to Chinese investment in industrial sector of Pakistan, on which both countries are working speedily.

Minister said Pakistan is located at centre of three engines of growth i.e. South Asia, Central Asia and China, therefore "we can integrate it to create into a big market of three billion people".

He said CPEC has a win-a-win proposition and Pakistan has advantage to serve as manufacturing and service hub through CPEC and China side to have economical route for its goods to world markets.

About the significance Gawadar, Ahsan Iqbal informed the Chinese delegation that deep sea port in Gawadar will serve both China and Pakistan to harness opportunities of regional connectivity through maritime trade to Middle East, Africa and Europe.

The Minister said that China and Pakistan always enjoyed exemplary political relations in past and CPEC added economic dimension to these cordial and brotherly relations when both countries demonstrated their desire to take the relationship to strategic economic cooperation after Prime Minster Nawaz Shari's visit to China in July 2013 and Chinese President's visit to Pakistan in April 2015.

"CPEC is the first drop of big ocean to pave the way for more Chinese investment in various sectors", he added.

About the visit of Shaanxi province of China to Pakistan, Ahsan Iqbal hoped that it would open new avenues of cooperation in trade, commerce and industry.

He stated "it is heartening to note that the people from industrial, infrastructure and financial sector are part of this delegation. We look forward to active participation of Shaanxi province in CPEC projects".















_Copyright APP (Associated Press of Pakistan), 2015_

Pakistan China to Ink Anti-graft Deal






Pakistan-China Economic Corridor PHOTO: FILE

ISLAMABAD: 
China and Pakistan will soon sign an agreement aimed at ensuring transparency in the implementation of energy and infrastructure projects under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), which is an important part of China’s One Belt, One Road Initiative.

China and Pakistan will work together to make the CPEC and other bilateral development projects transparent and free of any corruption, Chinese Assistant Minister, National Bureau of Corruption Prevention, Liu Jianchao said in a recent interaction with media persons in Islamabad.

The Chinese minister who visited Pakistan to attend the Ombudsman Conference said that he also held meetings with the NAB chairman and other Pakistani officials and shared China’s experience against corruption. Liu said his country had adopted a policy of zero tolerance against corruption.

China has adopted stringent measures to curb graft on its soil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Gwadar (Balochistan): A Picture of Western Route Of Pakistan China Economic Corridor *











#‎CPEC‬ - Chief Minister Punjab SHEHBAZ SHARIF ADDRESSES WORLD CONGRESS OF OVERSEAS PAKISTANIS IN LONDON TONIGHT.

CM Shehbaz Sharif has said that Pakistan has passed through difficult times in recent days but now with the blessings of Allah Almighty, a bright future is awaiting for us.
He expressed these views while addressing World Congress of Overseas Pakistanis in London today. The Chief Minister said that every Pakistani living abroad is ambassador of Pakistan and Pakistani traders, investors, industrialists, intellectuals and other prominent persons are not only playing their role in socio-economic development of various countries of world but also promoting the image of Pakistan. He said that China by announcing ‪#‎China‬-Pakistan Economic Corridor - CPEC has opened the doors of foreign investment in Pakistan. He said that Britain based Pakistani industrialists and traders should make investment in Pakistan as there is profit as well as service to the country in it. He said that those terming Chinese investment in energy sector as loans tried to ridicule the spirit of Pak-China friendship. He said that we are working round the clock for realizing the dream of eliminating load-shedding. He said that Pak Army, officers and Jawans of security institutions and citizens have rendered historic sacrifices for making Pakistan a safe country. It is my belief that Pakistan is a blessing of Allah Almighty and we will achieve the goals of progress and prosperity, he added. He said we know that the menace of terrorism did not come overnight nor it can be defeated in a day and expressed the hope that we will soon overcome terrorism. As long as shortage of energy is concerned, we had prepared our roadmap in the beginning and now implementing expeditiously, he added. He said that if hurdles are not created in the way of government, then we will succeed in overcoming load-shedding till 2018.













Clarity & Reality {Decisions of All Parties Parliamentary Committee Meeting will be respected} Miss information is being spread purposefully,
Said Mr. Ahsan Iqbal, Federal Minister Planning, Development & Reforms.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Construction work at Shah maqsood Interchange (base Station. Concrete plant)*






























*PM Nawaz Shareef To Launch Second Phase Of Hazara Motorway Soon*

MANSEHRA: Federal minister for religious affairs and interfaith harmony Sardar Mohammad Yousaf on Sunday said the federal government would soon launch the second phase of Hazara motorway.

“Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif will soon visit Mansehra to inaugurate the second phase of motorway and other mega development projects,” he told a public meeting in Chaterplan area here.

The minister said the prime minister would also inaugurate work on the first women’s university in Mansehra paperwork on which was almost complete.

He said natural gas would be supplied to the areas in the district.

Yousaf said gas pipelines with large diameters were being laid from Abbottabad to Mansehra and once the exercise was complete, gas would be supplied to the areas, which had no gas supply.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Re-carpeting of M-2 Approach Road*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Faisalabad - Multan Motorway (M-4)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Karakoram Highway *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ssethii

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Construction work at Shah maqsood Interchange (base Station. Concrete plant)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PM Nawaz Shareef To Launch Second Phase Of Hazara Motorway Soon*
> 
> MANSEHRA: Federal minister for religious affairs and interfaith harmony Sardar Mohammad Yousaf on Sunday said the federal government would soon launch the second phase of Hazara motorway.
> 
> “Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif will soon visit Mansehra to inaugurate the second phase of motorway and other mega development projects,” he told a public meeting in Chaterplan area here.
> 
> The minister said the prime minister would also inaugurate work on the first women’s university in Mansehra paperwork on which was almost complete.
> 
> He said natural gas would be supplied to the areas in the district.
> 
> Yousaf said gas pipelines with large diameters were being laid from Abbottabad to Mansehra and once the exercise was complete, gas would be supplied to the areas, which had no gas supply.


Isko pakka kab karein gay?
_When will it be cemented._


----------



## Muhammad Omar

ssethii said:


> Isko pakka kab karein gay?
> _When will it be cemented._



Soon Sir g ... It's in Under Construction


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Complete Map of Lahore Abdul Hakeem Section Karachi Lahore Motorway *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Motorway 4 *
*Vehari road interchange today*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Karakoram Highway *




One of the most magnificent and beautiful scenes I have ever witnessed......WOW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

China Pak Economic Corridor Road from GWADER to D.I. Khan visited by the Parliamentary CPEC Committee Headed By Mr. Mushahid Hussain Syed.

From GWADER towards Quetta (Western Corridor) 600km road to be handed over in next few days. Road upto QUETTA & Chaman contracted to Frontier Works Organization (FWO).

Road from Quetta to Zhob & on to Dera Ismail Khan starting soon.

ROAD FROM DIK - MIANWALI - TAXILA under survey for final route mapping.

TAXILA to KASHGAR (CHINA) alredy civil work going on.

Insha Allah! Soon we will drive up to Kashgar‬ - China.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CHD

Is there any railway track under consideration to connect Gawadar?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Gamer-X said:


> Is there any railway track under consideration to connect Gawadar?



Yes the News came of that in March-June 2014

Pakistan Railways (PR) is planning to lay track to link Karcahi to Gwadar seaport to facilitate traders.

PR sources said on Sunday that the new track would fulfil the needs of transportation of goods to Gawadar in future. Moreover, the PR was in contact with China for preparing studies for construction of Khuzdar, Baseemah, Jacobabad and Dera Ghazi Khan main line ( ML-2) and *China would finalise the studies till the end of December 2015.*

China will bear all expenditures of the study of laying the new railway line. The PR is focusing on speeding up revenue generating activities under the direction of Minister Khwaja Saad Rafique.

The PR is also working on restoration of ECO train for Turkey via Tuftan and Zahdan. The train will help traders to transport their goods through train among Turkey, Iran, India and Pakistan.

The department is also planning to construct a dry port for container-holding at Havelian near Abbotabad for facilitating trade with China. After construction of the port, about two million tons of goods could be transported between Khunjrab and Havelian.

The PR minister hoped the railways would soon be able to overcome its deficit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Clutch

This is my favorite thread on this forum. Thanks to all for posting pics and videos.


----------



## WAJsal

Muhammad Omar said:


> Yes the News came of that in March-June 2014
> 
> Pakistan Railways (PR) is planning to lay track to link Karcahi to Gwadar seaport to facilitate traders.
> 
> PR sources said on Sunday that the new track would fulfil the needs of transportation of goods to Gawadar in future. Moreover, the PR was in contact with China for preparing studies for construction of Khuzdar, Baseemah, Jacobabad and Dera Ghazi Khan main line ( ML-2) and *China would finalise the studies till the end of December 2015.*
> 
> China will bear all expenditures of the study of laying the new railway line. The PR is focusing on speeding up revenue generating activities under the direction of Minister Khwaja Saad Rafique.
> 
> The PR is also working on restoration of ECO train for Turkey via Tuftan and Zahdan. The train will help traders to transport their goods through train among Turkey, Iran, India and Pakistan.
> 
> The department is also planning to construct a dry port for container-holding at Havelian near Abbotabad for facilitating trade with China. After construction of the port, about two million tons of goods could be transported between Khunjrab and Havelian.
> 
> The PR minister hoped the railways would soon be able to overcome its deficit.


Commendable effort on your part, continue posting. Rating them is the least i could do, well done. 


*Govt seeks Bhasha Dam inclusion in CPEC*
*



*
*ISLAMABAD:* China and Pakistan are likely to discuss incorporation of 4500MW Diamir Bhasha Dam in CPEC projects in the upcoming Joint Coordination Committee (JCC) meeting.

Regarding Pakistan’s demand for the inclusion of Diamir Bhasha dam in CPEC, a meeting via video conferencing between the officials of Pakistan and China was held here Thursday.
Earlier, in the 5th Joint Coordination Committee (JCC) meeting, Pakistan proposed China to include Diamir Bhasha Dam in CPEC project.

“We have requested Chinese to incorporate Diamir Bhasha in the CPEC projects, and we are in constant touch with them,” an official of the Ministry of Planning told The Nation.

The official said that it is too early to say anything as today there was a video connection between the officials of the government of Pakistan and China where they have discussed the inclusion of Bhasha Dam in CPEC.

A meeting in this regard was held in the Ministry of the Ministry of water and Power and was attended by the official of the planning ministry and other concerned departments, the official informed.

Faced with the difficulty of finding funds for the 4,500MW project, the government had decided to divide it into separate components of dam and power generation projects.

“We have discussed various aspect of the dam and now the Chinese will decide which component of the project they are interested in,” the official said.

Now the matter will be discussed between China and Pakistan in the 6th Joint Coordination Committee (JCC) of CPEC, the official confirmed.

With a storage capacity of about 8 million-acre feet (MAF) and projected electricity generation of 4,500MWs, Diamer-Bhasha, to be constructed in Gilgit Baltistan, will cost 14 billion dollars.
A total of 32 villages with a collective population of 25,000 people will be affected due to the construction of the dam.

The total investment under the first phase of the CPEC will be $46 billion and the investment will increase as the CPEC progresses.
If China agrees to the proposal, for the incorporation of Bhasha in CPEC, the project would be included in the next phase of the energy projects under the CPEC.

Currently energy projects of about $38 billion are being undertaken as part of CPEC in the first phase.
PAMIR TIMES | Voices of the Mountain Communities – Govt seeks Bhasha Dam inclusion in CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Govt working on new railway tracks under CPEC: report*
By News Desk
Published: December 20, 2015
13SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL






PHOTO: Radio Pakistan

The government has planned major installation and upgradation of railway tracks under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, Radio Pakistan reported on Sunday.

Under the plan, *new railway tracks will be laid from Gwadar to Quetta and Jacobabad via Besima.*

*Five hundred and sixty kilometres of track will be laid from Bostan to Kotla Jam on Main Line-II via Zhob and Dera Islamil Khan, while 682km of track will be laid from Havelian to Khunjrab, *the state-run broadcaster’s website said.

*ECNEC says yes to Neelum-Jhelum, CPEC road projects*

*Upgradation of 1,872km of railway track from Karachi to Peshawar via Kotri, Multan, Lahore, and Rawalpindi (including Taxila-Havelian) – along with dualisation of track from Shahdara to Peshawar – will also be carried out.*

Some *1,254 kilometres of railway track from Kotri to Attock City via Dadu, Larkana, Jacobabad, DG Khan, Bhakkar, Kundian will also be upgraded.*

Further, the government on Saturday gave its final go-ahead to four mega projects, including two road construction schemes under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) at a revised cost of Rs862 billion – Rs214 billion or one-third higher than original estimates.

*Govt green-lights three CPEC projects at 23% higher cost*

*The Executive Committee of National Economic Council (Ecnec) approved the 969-megawatt Neelum Jhelum Hydropower project as well as CPEC’s 118-kilometre long Havelian-Thakot and 392-km Sukkur-Multan section roads*. It also approved the National Highway N-70 East-West Road Improvement Project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Orange Line Metro Train 
Simulation video of Orange Line Metro Train failing all rumors and propaganda against this mega project which factually will revolutionise the city & bring lot of comfort in the lives of commuters of Lahore.

The simulation video indicate how Orange Line Metro train will look like along with its safe distance from the historical monuments of Lahore.

The simulation also shows how the heritage of Lahore will be protected along with the incorporation of mass transit Project.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1020185471353392

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Danish saleem

I never support PML N nor voted for PML N, but where credit must be due, we have to give that credit,

1. Yes NS effort on Pakistan china economic corridor must be appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Chinese group to finalise land for Lahore theme park*


LAHORE: A delegation of the Golden Bean Group of China will visit Lahore in January to finalise the location of a theme park for which the Punjab Board of Investment and Trade will help the company.

Participants in an investment facilitation committee meeting held at PBIT office on Friday discussed establishment of the amusement park and an aquarium in Lahore.

The board will help the group in land acquisition, road access and water and power supplies.

Punjab Labour Minister Raja Ashfaq Sarwar, PBIT Chairman Abdul Basit, PBIT Chief Executive Officer Amena Cheema, Commissioner Abdullah Sumble and district coordination officers of Lahore and Sheikhupra were present.

It was decided the Golden Bean Group would construct the park in 18 months from the date of land acquisition.

The Lahore Theme Park will be one of its kind amusement parks in Asia which will be fully funded and executed by the Chinese group.

_Published in Dawn, December 19th, 2015


*China Pakistan ink $2 Billion deal to Build Power Plant in Sindh 
*_
BEIJING: China and Pakistan today signed a $2 billion agreement to jointly build a massive coal- fired power station in Pakistan's southern Sindh province. 

The project will cost in excess R$2 billion, including the exploitation of a 3.8-million-tonne coal mine and the construction of a 660,000-kilowatt power station near the mine, China's state-run Xinhua news agency reported. 

China will contribute USD 800 million to the financing, while the Pakistani partners will provide $500 million, mainly through China Development Bank and Habib Bank. 

The project is expected to be completed by the end of 2017, and it will be the first such project in the China- Pakistan Economic Corridor. 

The corridor will be a 3,000-kms long network of roads, railways and energy infrastructure between the ports of Gwadar in Pakistan and Kashgar in China's Xinjiang. 

It was established to help lift Pakistan out of its economic slumber and boost growth for the Chinese border economy.






The commercial contracts for Karakoram Highway and Karachi-Lahore Motorway projects are signed in Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

Work was halted in chuburji but has restarted now. I would suggest all lahorians to use alternative routes by going around chuburji or using mall. Forget about the start of Multan road from chuburji.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

GILGIT-BALTISTAN: Karakoram Highway













*Transport project with China could boost economy*

*




Chinese President Xi Jinping and Pakistan's President Mamnoon Hussain shake hands at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing on Sept. 2. © Reuters

ISLAMABAD -- The China-Pakistan Economic Corridor initiative, a planned $46 billion network of transport links, appears to be gaining momentum, which is good news for Pakistan's sluggish economy. Still, security and funding issues remain an obstacle. 

The CPEC project, agreed to by Chinese Prime Minister Li Keqiang and his Pakistani counterpart, Nawaz Sharif, in May 2013, would connect the Arabian Sea port of Gwadar in southwestern Pakistan with the Xinjiang region of northwestern China upon its scheduled completion in three years.



The corridor is part of China's "One Belt, One Road" initiative to establish a network of transcontinental land and sea routes. China views Gwadar as a potential hub for trade with the Middle East, Africa and Europe. The project is also aimed at promoting development in Xinjiang and Tibet.

Gwadar, a deep-sea port that is widely expected to become Pakistan's biggest, started container ship operations in May.

Claude Rakisits, senior fellow at the South Asia Center of U.S. think tank the Atlantic Council, said the project could be good for Afghanistan, too. "If peace eventually does come to Afghanistan, CPEC will help that country integrate more closely economically with Pakistan and Iran," he said. "And, of course, it will provide direct access to western China and its hinterland ... a vast and fast-growing region in need of development."

Added Rakisits, "Needless to say, with better roads and railroads, the huge Pakistan market will be easier to access for foreign investors."

Aiming too high?

However, some question the Pakistani government's ability to complete the project given its persistent financial difficulties.

"CPEC is a very ambitious and expensive project, and both [Pakistan and China] appear very keen on making it work," said Michael Kugelman, senior associate for South and Southeast Asia at the Woodrow Wilson International Center for Scholars, a U.S. think tank.

But is it too ambitious? "Many of the projects [planned under the CPEC] are in a holding pattern," Kugelman said. "China is supposed to fund Pakistan's side of a new Iran-Pakistan gas pipeline, but until the U.S. releases sanctions on Iran, I doubt this funding will materialize. Also, many of the energy projects associated with CPEC are focused on coal, but Pakistan appears to be scaling back its earlier plans to develop its indigenous coal resources."

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Somewhere in Baluchistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Hazara Motorway (E-35)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Muhammad Omar said:


> Somewhere in Baluchistan




Wowwwww!


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*The NEWS is a bit old but was not posted here   *

*Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif will lay foundation stone of Karachi-Lahore Motorway on December 19, 2015.*


During the question hour in the House on Thursday, the Minister of State for Parliamentary Affairs Shaikh Aftab Ahmad told that Karachi-Lahore Motorway will cost Rs680 billion and will be completed in 30 months.



The State minister further told that House that funds have been allocated for the construction of various roads under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

The Karachi-Lahore Motorway is part of the $46 billion CPEC, aimed at upgrading and expanding Pakistani infrastructure. The CPEC will link Pakistan’s southwestern Gwadar Port to China’s northwestern autonomous region of Xinjiang via a vast network of highways and railways.

Earlier in March 2015, the prime minister laid the foundation stone of first phase of Karachi-Lahore motorway project which included the Karachi-Hyderabad motorway. The phase from Karachi to Hyderabad will be completed at a cost of Rs36 billion in 2.5 years.

The Karachi–Lahore Motorway sometimes referred to as ‘KLM’ is a 1,152 km high-speed, access-controlled, 6-lane motorway project. The project will facilitate transit between Karachi and other cities including Hyderabad, Matiari, Tando Adam, Shahdadpur, Nawabshah, Khairpur, Sukkur, Pano Aqil, Ghotki, Abaro, Sadiqabad, Rahim yar Khan, Zahir Pir, Jalalpur Pirwala, Multan, Khanewal, Abdul Hakim, Pir Mahal, Samundri, Jaranwala and Nankana Sahib.

Once the Karachi-Lahore motorway is completed, Karachi will be linked to Multan, Faisalabad, Lahore, Islamabad, Rawalpindi, Peshawar, Gilgit Baltistan, Azad Kashmir directly through 6-lane high speed, access-controlled road network.

The motorway will also link to the 6-lane Hazara Motorway, stretching from Islamabad/ Rawalpindi to Mansehra. The road will be linked to the high-speed Karakoram Highway (KKH), partly under construction.

The ‘KLM’ has been divided into four sections including 136-kilometer Karachi–Hyderabad Motorway, 296-kilometer Hyderabad–Sukkur Motorway, 387-kilometer Sukkur–Multan Motorway and 333-kilometer Multan–Lahore Motorway.

Moreover, the Multan-Lahore Motorway has also been divided into the two sections which include 57-kilometer Multan–Khanewal Motorway and under construction 229-kilometer Abdul Hakim-Lahore Motorway.

*Reconstruction of Karakorum Highway (KKH)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Looks like CPEC is moving according to plan or if I maybe so bold to say, that CPEC is moving ahead of schedule Mashallah. Long live CHINA PAKISTAN brotherhood and alliance. CHINA ZINDABAD PAKISTAN ZINDABAD.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Prime Minister visit to Port Qasim Power Projects 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1178099075551848





*Pak-China Science and Technology Park will generate 150,000 jobs in Punjab:*

A 10 member delegation headed by Mr. Qi Xinping General Manager of Chinese Government owned construction company Xinjiang (XPCC), visited the office of Punjab Board of Investment and Trade today to discuss the establishment of a science and technology park in Pakistan. The purpose of this park will be research in technology and promotion of innovation.
Xinjiang is also discussed the establishment of a logistics park spread across 1500 acres. The location of this facility will be along the Lahore-Islamabad motorway. The logistics park will have hotels, malls housings and storage facilities. Such logistics parks will help connect Pakistan’s trade corridors to all its investment hubs. Xinjiang is ready to begin construction of these parks in March 2016.
The total investment on this project will be 1.5 billion USD and will generate 150,000 jobs.
Mr. Qi said that this is not just an investment, it is rather the fulfillment of Pak-China friendship which is higher than the Himalayas and deeper than the ocean.
The Chinese government will bring 100 business investors to the economic forum being held in March 2016 by PBIT and COMSATS.










PM Visit Bin Qasim Coal Power Project - Karachi . He had appreciated the pace of work & urged Chinese Engineers working on site to complete & make the plant functional by 31st December, 2017.






















*1320-Megawatt Coal based powerhouse being set-up!*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*High Priority Coal-fire Plant to start production by end of 2017*





Another 1,320 MW to be added at Port Qasim under CPEC

Financial closure of the second coal-fired power generation plant has been achieved by Port Qasim Electric Power Company Private Limited which will establish a 1,320 MW project at Port Qasim, Karachi. Earlier, the company signed Implementation Agreement (IA) and Power Purchase Agreement (PPA) on April 18, 2015. The project is being implemented as ”prioritized project” under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). The signing ceremony of financial closure was held at the Private Power Infrastructure Board (PPIB) office.

The ceremony was attended by Shah Jahan Mirza, Managing Director, PPIB and Cai Bin, Chief Executive of the company along with other senior officers. The sponsors of the project are Sinohydro Resources Limited, China and Al-Mirqab Capital Qatar, while lender to the project is China Exim Bank. The project is being developed at a cost of $1.9 billion and targeted to start production by end of 2017.

*Hazara Motorway/Expressway *


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Port Qasim Coal Power Plant *

Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif being briefed on Port Qasim Coal-Fired Power Project during his visit at Port Qasim Karachi on December 28, 2015. 

Chinese Ambassador H.E. Mr. Sun Weidong was also accompanied with the PM on Project Site.












*PM inaugurates western route of CPEC in ‪Zhob*









—


The premier laid the foundation stone of two key sections of the motorway, at the inauguration of the western route of the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). —DawnNews
QUETTA: Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif inaugurated the western route of the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) in Balochistan's Zhob on Wednesday and laid the foundation stones of two key projects: upgradation of the Zhob-Mughal Kot section of the Dera Ismail Khan-Qila Saifullah Highway (N-50) and the Qilla Saifullah-Waigam Rud Road section of the Multan-Dera Ghazi Khan-Qilla Saifullah Highway (N-70), reported Radio Pakistan.

The Zhob-Mughal Kot Section is part of the western route of the CPEC which starts from Burhan on the Peshawar-Islamabad motorway (M-1), and after moving through DI Khan, Zhob, Quetta, Surab and Hoshab, ends at Gwadar.

The Zhob-Mughal Kot section is 81 kilometres (km) long and its upgradation will cost Rs9 billion, and is expected to be completed by 2018. The Qilla Saifullah-Waigam Rud section is 128km long and will cost around Rs 8bn.

The prime minister was also briefed on the projects. Chairman National Highway Authority Shahid Ashraf Tarar while addressing the inauguration ceremony said motorways and expressways in Pakistan in the next three years will span lengths thrice as long as they currently are.

From Khunjerab to Gwadar, all areas will be connected by means of motorways, he said, adding that the routes would make it easier for traders to access markets.

*Balochistan's development top priority: PM*
Addressing attendees at the inaugural ceremony, the premier urged all political forces to create a united front in order to eradicate the curse of terrorism from the country.

"I cannot do it alone," PM Nawaz emphasised.

The premier said the project would open new vistas of development and prosperity in the region. "The country will progress after this project," he stated. "Pakistan's progress will start from Balochistan."

Nawaz emphasied that Balochistan's development was his government's top priority, and that the province played a crucial role in the development of the country.

He also briefly referred to the progress made with India in the matter of bilateral negotiations. PM Nawaz thanked the Indian prime minister for visiting Pakistan. "It has been agreed that we will re-start the dialogue between Pakistan and India," he said.

*No negative propaganda against CPEC: Zehri*



Chief Minister Balochistan Nawab Sanaullah Zehri discouraged "negative propaganda against the CPEC" at the inauguration of the western route of the CPEC. —DawnNews

Chief Minister Balochistan Nawab Sanaullah Zehri felt the project was the "positive stride" towards the country's economic development. Alluding to recent controversies over the CPEC project, he further said, "There has to be no negative propaganda against CPEC."

Senator Hasil Bizenjo, meanwhile, said that had the development projects been completed in a timely manner in the past, there would have been long-sustained peace in the troubled province. "Poverty and unemployment are the underlying causes of terrorism," he said.

JUI chief Maulana Fazal ur Rehman similarly felt that the CPEC project was a matter of "immense pleasure", since it addressed basic issues in the province and would help pave the way for durable piece in the region. The Maulana also said that peace in Afghanistan was crucial for Pakistan. "The war-torn country provides access to resource-rich central asian states," he added.

Mehmood Achakzai also stressed upon the necessity of smooth and transparent working relations with neighboring countries to make the Turkmenistan, Afghanistan, Pakistan and India (TAPI) pipeline project a success. He demanded that PM Nawaz take all political forces in confidence regarding the giant CPEC project.

"We want to develop at all costs," Mian Iftikhar of ANP said. However, while he felt the western route was an important step in the process of eliminating terrorism from the country, the port of Gwadar, he felt, belonged to Balochistan first.

"Gwadar first belongs to the Balochs, and then to Pakistan," Iftikhar stated.

The ceremony was attended by key party representatives and government officials, including JUI-F chief Maulana Fazal ur Rehman, Pakhtunkhwa Milli Awami Party (PkMAP) chief Mehmood Khan Achakzai, secretary general of the Pakistan Muslim League (PML-Q) Mushahid Hussain Syed, ANP Central General Secretary Mian Iftikhar Hussain Shah, National Security Adviser (NSA) Gen (retd) Janjua, Federal Minister for States and Frontier Regions Lt Gen (retd) Abdul Qadir Baloch, Federal Minister for Textile and Industries Abbas Khan Afridi, and Senator Mir Hasil Khan Bizenjo.

Balochistan Chief Minister Sanaullah Zehri earlier said that the CPEC would help provide jobs to millions of youths in Balochistan besides boosting the local economy.

*CPEC: Background*





Map courtesy: Planning Commission


The CPEC is a 3,000-kilometer network of roads, railways and pipelines to transport oil and gas from Gwadar Port to Kashgar city, northwestern China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, China Daily reports.

Proposed by Chinese Premier Li Keqiang during his visit to Pakistan in May 2013, the CPEC will act as a bridge for the new Maritime Silk Route that envisages linking three billion people in Asia, Africa and Europe.

An official agreement on the corridor was signed between the two countries in May this year during President Xi Jinping's historic visit to Pakistan.

A flagship project of the Belt and Road initiative as well, the CPEC intends to revive the ancient Silk Road with a focus on infrastructure, and constitutes the strategic framework of bilateral cooperation.

The project links China's strategy to develop its western region with Pakistan's focus on boosting its economy, including the infrastructure construction of Gwadar Port, together with some energy cooperation and investment programs.

It also involves road and railway construction including an upgrade of the 1,300-km Karakoram Highway, the highest paved international road in the world which connects China and Pakistan across the Karakoram mountains.

The CPEC will reduce China's routes of oil and gas imports from Africa and the Middle East by thousands of kilometers, making Gwadar a potentially vital link in China's supply chain.

*Controversy over CPEC routes*
The project has generated controversy with political leaders particularly of smaller provinces alleging the project has been altered to benefit Punjab, who criticise the western route being inagurated first.

The route, which includes the Gawadar-Kashgar road, has been designed for heavy transportation so it benefits local as well as international trade that will flow through it.

The eastern route, meanwhile comprises motorways from Gwadar to Sukkur to Multan and then to Lahore and further.

Critics say that different specifications of the two routes will automatically dictate the transporters' first choice, resulting in the use of eastern route as the only use.

The route apparently under its original plan ran from Gwadar to Quetta, then up to Zhob before veering east towards Dera Ismail Khan.

The government changed this route to go straight east from Gwadar towards Khuzdar, then slightly northeast to cross the River Indus near Ratodero and connect with the road network in Sindh, a decision that was heavly criticised.

The government strenuously denied that any route changes were made, arguing that both the eastern and western routes are being pursued, and on the request of the Chinese, the second route is being built first simply because it is cheaper to do so

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif unveils the inaugural plaque for the up-gradation of Zhob-Mughal Kot road (N-50) at ‪Zhob Balochistan ‬on December 30, 2015.

Officially started Civil Work on Western Route of China Pakistan Economic Corridor - CPEC*



















*Chinese Trucks Seen Surpassing Japanese Rigs on Pakistan's Roads*


Ghandhara Nissan began assembling Dongfeng trucks in 2013
China-Pakistan economic corridor seen boosting truck demand

Chinese trucks may become a more common sight than Japanese rigs on Pakistan’s roads as rising infrastructure investment creates demand for cheap and durable commercial vehicles.

To benefit from their expected growth in popularity, Karachi-based Ghandhara Nissan Ltd. began assembling China’s Dongfeng trucks in 2013, in addition to Japan’s UD brand. Ghandhara forecasts its Chinese truck sales will more than double to about 200 units in the year ending June and surpass UD deliveries in the next two years, according to Muazzam Pervaiz Malik, senior executive director for marketing at the company.





“Initially they were scared about the quality, but China has improved,” Malik said in an interview. “With the China-Pakistan economic corridor, more dams and motorways, we expect truck demand to grow.”


South Asia’s second-largest economy is forecast to grow at the fastest pace since 2008 and is seen as a beneficiary of the $45 billion that China has pledged in infrastructureinvestment to more tightly link its economy with Europe through central and western Asia.

The spending may help drive a 50 percent increase in truck sales to as many as 7,000 units a year by 2020, according to Ghandhara’s estimates. The company’s revenue will rise about 10 percent in the year ending June 30, buoyed by higher Dongfeng sales, Malik said.

Ghandhara’s stock has surged more than threefold this year for the biggest gain among auto retailers globally, buoyed by the truck demand and expectations that it will begin producing passenger cars in 2017. The shares dropped 4.7 percent to 181.4 rupees in Karachi yesterday.

The local newspaper Dawn reported in August that Ghandhara plans to start assembling Nissan Motor Co.’s Datsun cars in 2017. Ghandhara declined to comment on its future plans, while Nissan said no decision has been made on production in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*COAS General ‪Raheel Sharif visited Turbat, Talar and Gawadar *

COAS General ‪Raheel Sharif visited Turbat, Talar and Gawadar today and reviewed progress of projects being constructed by Army Engineers as part of China- Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

620 KMs Road out of 870 had been completed by the Frontier Works Organisation (FWO) at an amazing pace.

COAS was briefed in detail about the law and order situation in Balochistan particularly in Makran division and progress on the ongoing development projects. He was told that overall security situation in Makran division had improved, and graph of militancy had declined considerably.

COAS paid rich tributes to Shuhada of Army, other Law enforcement agencies and civilians who laid down their lives for security and development of the area.

COAS expressed his satisfaction over steps being taken for restoration of peace in Makran Division and directed all concerned to take stringent security measures for the security of engineers and labourers, particularly for Chinese nationals working on Gwadar Port and other projects.

While highlighting the importance of under construction projects linked with the CPEC and Gawadar Port, COAS said all possible measures in coordination with civil government would be taken to make Gwadar a safe city for local and foreign investors. He said these projects will transform the lives of people of Pakistan particularly Balochistan and bring prosperity to the region.

COAS appreciated army troops engaged in various development works particularly FWO for their untiring efforts and sacrifices in construction of a vast road network across the length and breadth of Balochistan, against all odds, at an amazing pace.

Interacting with local elders, COAS also paid rich tributes to the proud and valiant people of Balochistan and thanked them for their unconditional cooperation and support for development projects, assuring them that they will be best served by these projects.

COAS emphasized that the potential of Balochistan as a regional hub for trade in goods and energy will only be realized with a whole of nation approach for its security and development.

Commending Army, FC and other LEAs for extra ordinary efforts for security, COAS said completion of these projects is directly linked with law and order situation of the Province and vowed that the armed forces will take all necessary actions to help bring back normality.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

‪CPEC COAL ENERGY PROJECT.

Today 1/1/2016 Senior Journalists from Print & Electronic Media have visited Sahiwal Coal Power Project to witness the progress achieved. Chinese Engineers on Project Site have given them briefing on the development of Engineering Works.

{Credit: Amin Hafeez}.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Sahiwal Coal Plant Project *














*Phase 2 Quaid e Azam Solar Power Project in Bahawalpur














Wind Power Project in Thatta









*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Sukhi Kinari Hydropower Project*







------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Inside PM's visit to Zhob*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Here you Go Found out the Official Special Economic Zones which will be developed by Federal Government of Pakistan under CPEC

LIST: List of CPEC‬'s 27 Special Economic Zones (‪SEZ) to be developed by the Federal Government [Pakistan‬]:

Baluchistan:
1. Gwadar (3,000 acres)
2. Lasbela (1,290 acres)
3. Turbat (1,000 acres)
4. Dera Murad Jamali (50 acres)
5. Winder
6. Khuzdar (50 acres)
7. Bolan (1,000 acres).

Sindh:
8. Karachi (2,000 acres)
9. Karachi (300 acres)
10. Port Qasim (1,250 acres)

KHYBERPAKHTUNKHWA:
11. Mansehra (80 acres)
12. Nowshera (1,000 acres)
13. Hatter (424 acres)
14. Chitral (80 acres)
15. Ghazi (90 acres)
16. Dera Ismail Khan (188 acres)
17. Kohat/Karak Border
18. Bannu (400 acres)

PUNJAB
19. Multan (80 acres)
20. Rahim Yar Khan (450 acres)
21. Bhalwal (400 acres)
22. DG Khan (3,815 acres)
23. Mianwali (600 acres)
24. Rawalpindi (200 acres)
25. Pind Dadan Khan (1,000 acres)

GILGITBALTISTAN:
26, Moqpondass (2,000 kanals)

ISLAMABAD‬ CAPITAL TERRITORY:

27. Islamabad

NOTE: Provincial Governments are free to set up their own SEZs at places of their own choosing

*Economic Corridor: 27 sites identified for SEZs*









The federal government has identified as many as 27 sites in provinces, Islamabad Capital Territory (ICT) and Gilgit-Baltistan for setting up of Special Economic Zones (SEZs) under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), it is learnt. Sources in the Finance Division and the Planning Commission told _Business Recorder _that provincial governments have also been requested to allocate land for sites of SEZs. 

The federal government has identified seven sites in Balochistan for the establishment of SEZs. The sites identified in Balochistan for industrial estates are as follows: (i) Gwadar with 3,000 acres for mines, minerals, food processing, agriculture and livestock, (ii) industrial estate at Lasbela (1,290 acres, iron steel, hardware, paper industry, pharmaceuticals), (iii) industrial and trading estate at Turbat (1,000 acres, manufacturing), (iv) Dera Murad Jamali with 50 acres, (v) Winder Industrial and Trading Estate, (vi) mini industrial estate Khuzdar (50 acres) and (vii) Bolan Industrial Estate (1,000 acres). The government has identified three sites in Sindh to set up Special Economic Zones, which include Chinese industrial zone near Karachi (2,000 acres, Exclusive Chinese Industrial Estate), Textile City at Port Qasim, Karachi with (1,250 acres) and Marble City at Karachi with (300 acres). 

As per official documents, eight sites in Khyber Pakhtunkhawa province have also been identified for special economic zones. They include, marble and granite based industrial estate at Mansehra (80 acres, mining), industrial estate Nowshera (1000 acres, manufacturing), expansion of Industrial Estate Hatter (424 acres, manufacturing), industrial estate at Chitral (80 acres, food processing) as well as Industrial Estate Ghazi (90 acres, manufacturing) and industrial estate Dera Ismail Khan (188 acres, manufacturing). 

Industrial estate at border of Kohat and Karak and industrial and economic zone at Bannu (400 acre) in KP have also been identified as sites for SEZ under CPEC. The government has identified seven sites for special industrial zones in Punjab. These included Multan Industrial Estate phase-II (80 acres), Rahim Yar Khan Industrial Estate (450 acres), Bhalwal Industrial Estate (400 acres), DG Khan Industrial Estate (3815 acres), Mianwali Industrial Estate (600 acres), Rawalpindi Industrial Estate (200 acres) and Pind Dadan Khan Industrial City (10000 acres) for agri, textile, food processing, livestock, manufacturing & energy). 

Additionally, the existing under-development sites would also be included in SEZs for the CPEC. One site for special economic zones in Gilgit-Baltistan Moqpondass (2,000 kanal, mining & food processing) and one for Islamabad Capital Territory has also been identified under the CPEC. 


*KARAKORAM HIGHWAY*
GILGIT-BALTISTAN: Sunset view of the upgraded 2-lane Karakoram Highway (KKH), or N-35, with the world's ninth tallest mountain, Nanga Parbat (8,126 m [26,660 ft]), in the background. The KKH is part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). 






*Development projects: Army chief, Balochistan CM visit different areas*






PHOTO: REUTERS

QUETTA: Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif and Balochistan Chief Minister Nawab Sanaullah Zehri have jointly resolved that the western route of the China-Pak Economic Corridor (CPEC) will be completed on time in order to make the Gwadar deep sea port fully functional.

The two visited Turbat, Talar and Gwadar where they inspected ongoing development works and addressed public gatherings of tribal elders and citizens. They said the water scarcity issue in Mekran division would be resolved on priority basis.

*Multibillion-dollar project: Nawaz inaugurates CPEC’s western route*

No hindrance in water supply to Gwadar will be tolerated. The authorities concerned should furnish reports on construction of dams and installation of desalination plants to filter and purify seawater to meet water requirements in Gwadar and adjoining areas, they said.

They agreed that the civil and military leadership was on same page to execute and implement mega development projects, especially CPEC, Gwadar deep seaport and dams in order to put Balochistan on track to development.

“The military will extend its all-out cooperation to the Balochistan government for the timely completion of the mega development projects so that people of the province may get benefits from it,” the army chief said.

The Balochistan chief minister told the army chief that Federal Minister for Planning Ahsan Iqbal has been contacted for release of funds for the ongoing development projects in Gwadar, Turbat and other areas of Mekran division.

*A matter of CPEC and priorities: Extreme steps threatened if western corridor neglected*

He said the Frontier Works Organisation (FWO) has been working on road projects in Balochistan, including Gwadar-Rato Dero Motorway, western route of CPEC, N-70 and N-50. He appreciated the role and sacrifices of FWO in Balochistan.


----------



## Edevelop

*CPEC: Pakistan Navy ramps up security at Gwadar*

QUETTA: Pakistan Navy has increased all-round security and surveillance at Gwadar Port with the commencement of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project, reported Radio Pakistan.

"A special marine battalion has been raised for the security of Gwadar," stated a spokesperson of the Pakistan Navy while briefing media personnel during an extensive tour of the Gwadar site.

He added that Chinese engineers and delegates are currently visiting the port of Gwadar. 

Gwadar is the port of origin and starting destination for CPEC, which will be linked to China's western region through a rail and road network.

"Gwadar is the backbone of CPEC," the spokesperson said, adding that the Pakistan Navy has been making strenuous efforts to ensure comprehensive security as well as the welfare of local people.

*CPEC: Background
*
The CPEC is a 3,000-kilometer network of roads, railways and pipelines to transport oil and gas from Gwadar Port to Kashgar city, northwestern China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region.

Proposed by Chinese Premier Li Keqiang during his visit to Pakistan in May 2013, the CPEC will act as a bridge for the new Maritime Silk Route that envisages linking three billion people in Asia, Africa and Europe.

An official agreement on the corridor was signed between the two countries in May this year during President Xi Jinping's historic visit to Pakistan.

A flagship project of the Belt and Road initiative as well, the CPEC intends to revive the ancient Silk Road with a focus on infrastructure, and constitutes the strategic framework of bilateral cooperation.

The project links China's strategy to develop its western region with Pakistan's focus on boosting its economy, including the infrastructure construction of Gwadar Port, together with some energy cooperation and investment programs.

It also involves road and railway construction including an upgrade of the 1,300-km Karakoram Highway, the highest paved international road in the world which connects China and Pakistan across the Karakoram mountains.

The CPEC will reduce China's routes of oil and gas imports from Africa and the Middle East by thousands of kilometers, making Gwadar a potentially vital link in China's supply chain.

CPEC: Pakistan Navy ramps up security at Gwadar - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Burhan - DI Khan (KPK)*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Hazara Expressway/ Motorway *






Near Chechiyan Interchange toward Havelian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Official route map of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor CPEC that was shared by the Federal Minister for Planning, Development & Reform, Prof. Ahsan Iqbal, during the National Assembly Session






Federal Minister for Development&Reform Ahsan Iqbal inaugurating the Geo Spatial Technology Cell at CPEC Secretariat.















*Western route of CPEC to be completed by 2018*

QUETTA: The western route of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), which would connect the port city of Gwadar with Quetta via Khuzdar, would be completed by 2018, said National Highway Authority (NHA) Chairman Shahid Ashraf Tarar on Tuesday.

He told Balochistan Chief Minister Nawab Sanaullah Zehri that 95 per cent of construction work on Gwadar-Ratodero road had been completed. However, he said, security was needed to complete all road projects (in the province) in time.

The CM assured Mr Tarar that his government would provide security to engineers, technical staff and labourers involved in the execution of CPEC and other road projects.

During their meeting, Mr Zehri and the NHA head discussed ongoing road projects in Balochistan, particularly those related to the economic corridor.

The CPEC is a 3,000-km network of roads, railways and oil and gas pipelines from Gwadar port to Kashgar city in north-western China’s Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. Gwadar is the port of origin and starting point for the CPEC.

The meeting reviewed pace of work on ongoing road projects in Balochistan and decided to accelerate it to ensure timely completion of the roads, which would link Gwadar port with rest of the country.


*CPEC PROJECT TO BE COMPLETED IN PHASES: AHSAN IQBAL*







ISLAMABAD: Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms, Ahsan Iqbal on Tuesday said that China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) was a project of national importance and would be completed in phases for the economic development of the country.

Addressing media persons after inauguration of GEO Spatial Technology Cell set up at the Ministry of Planning, Development and Reforms, he said, in the first phase, the road connectivity would be completed to interconnect not only all the provinces but also the entire region.

He said that no new road was being constructed under this project but the existing roads were being upgraded to connect different areas of the country.

Ahsan Iqbal said the 650 KM Gwadar-Surab road was being completed on priority basis to link the all important Gwadar Port with rest of the country.

He informed that upgradation of Quetta-DI Khan road was imperative keeping in view its importance. Terming the CPEC equally beneficial for the entire country, the Minister informed that he would soon hold a meeting with Chief Minister of Khyber Pakhtunkhaw to remove his reservations regarding the project.

He said, federal government would fulfill all the commitments made at All Parties Conference (APC) in May, 2015, and would build Western route, passing through backward areas of KPK and Balochistan on priority basis.

The Minister however cautioned that this project of national importance would not be politicized as political point scoring could discourage foreign investors. He said, this project was an opportunity which would put the country on rapid path of progress and development.

Responding to a question about the setting up on energy and infrastructure development projects in different parts of the country, he said out of total 46 billion dollars, 38 billion dollars would be invested in power sector throughprivate investors.

The government could not force them to initiate these projects at sites of its choice, he added. The minister said the remaining six billion dollars would be a concessional financing from Chinese government for the projects of infrastructure.

Responding to yet another question regarding selection of the sites for the energy projects, he said as the CPEC was a bilateral project, any project would be set up at a particular site after complete consensus of the experts of both countries.

About GEO Spatial Technology Cell, he said, the cell would help application of infrastructure planning and economic development on the scientific basis. He said this cell would also monitor progress on the work of different infrastructure projects being completed under the CPEC initiative.


*FIVE INDUSTRIAL ESTATES UPGRADE UNDER CPEC*







ISLAMABAD: The federal government has upgraded five industrial estates as special economic zones under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor programme.

These include Multan Industrial Estate phase-II, Rahim Yar Industrial Estate, Bhalwal Industrial Estate and Mianwali, Rawalpindi and Dera Ghazi Khan industrial estates,reported Radio Pakistan.

Punjab Industrial Estates Development and Management Company Chairman S M Tanveer said in Lahore that the upgradation of these industrial estates will create more than one 150,000 jobs and bring billions of rupees investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Pak-China to build a 1200 acre eco-friendly Industrial Estate*

A memorandum of understanding was signed by Punjab Board of Investment and Trade, Shandong Yulong Real Estate Group and Roshan Packages PVT LTD here in Lahore.

Chief Executive Officer, Ms. Amena Cheema was representing PBIT, Mr. Sunato was representing Shandong Yulong while Mr. Tayyab Aijaz represented Roshan Packages.

The main objective of this MOU was to establish a 1200 acre green industrial estate near Lahore. This estate will house up to a hundred industrial units. PBIT will facilitate in identification of land; Shandong and Roshan Packages will invest all capital. Major Chinese businesses will be encouraged to set up their units here.

Roshan Packages in partnership with Shandong is all set to establish an eco-friendly paper mill with 40 million USD initial investment as soon as the land is identified.

PBIT CEO, Ms, Amena Cheema, “Green projects need to be encouraged and PBIT will provide all the possible facilitation to both the parties to set up an environment friendly project”.

The idea of developing an eco-friendly industrial estate was conceived by PBIT and was proposed to Shandong back in May 2015. This agreement is a follow up of the MOU signed back in May.

Both parties also agreed to provide all facilitation to promote trade between China and Punjab, to generate investment leads and to organize trade fairs and seminars to bring together investors and businesses from both sides.

Such partnerships and endeavors are taking Punjab into a new era of creativity and growth. {Credit:‪PBIT}.















Balochistan the coasts of ‪#‎Gawadar‬ and ‪#‎Ormara‬ are absolutely stunning beauty & of great potential for ‪#‎PAKISTAN‬.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

....................................................





..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Acquisition Of Land For Diamer-Bhasha Dam Before June This Year.*


ISLAMABAD: The government is expecting to complete acquisition of land for the multi-billion-dollar Diamer-Bhasha dam before June this year.

A senior official told Dawn that Rs10 billion had been allocated under the current fiscal year’s Public Sector Development Programme and the amount had been released to the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) to complete the process of land acquisition for the storage-cum-power generation project.

He said Wapda had transferred Rs10bn to the deputy commissioners of Gilgit-Baltistan and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to be paid to the people who would be displaced from the required land.

The official said that most of the land needed for the project had already been acquired and land titles transferred/registered. The remaining work is expected to be taken over in two to three months.

He said land acquisition was the first requirement for raising local and international financing for the $14bn project. About 37,500 acres has to be acquired, including about 18,500 acres of private land. All paper work has been completed to formally seek financing from international agencies and bilateral lenders.

Multilateral institutions, primarily the Asian Development Bank, have advised the government to adopt a professional approach for building the big dam which no single institution, country or group can finance given its mammoth funding requirements and the risks involved.

About 80 per cent of the required financing — more than $10bn (Rs1.1 trillion) — will have to be raised through external sources and the remaining through domestic arrangements. While a part of the external financing can be arranged by a few institutional lenders, the major financing will have to be received from the international capital market as a specific infrastructure bond in the name of Diamer-Bhasha Dam Company (DBDC) — a special purpose vehicle.

The government has been soft-marketing the project in the United States, Europe and the Middle East for two years. This will be the largest water sector project to be undertaken in more than 40 years.

Based on market and domestic circumstances, the DBDC will be offered to international investors early next fiscal year with a targeted completion date of June 2024. To meet the deadline, the DBDC will be built on the pattern of the Neelum-Jhelum hydropower project through transfer of cost of land of the dam and operating assets of 1,450MW Ghazi Barotha hydropower project (GBHP).

After clearance by the Economic Coordination Committee of the cabinet, a special request will be sent to the National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra) for amendments to the generation licence of Wapda and for issuance of a separate generation licence to the DBDC for a fresh power purchase agreement with the National Transmission and Dispatch Company.

GBHP’s revenue surplus of about Rs9bn per annum and net worth of about $500 million is not sufficient to meet local financing requirements.

Therefore, a special cess on the pattern of Neelum-Jhelum surcharge on electricity tariff will be imposed on GBHP’s tariff which can range between Rs10 and Rs15 per unit to make the DBDC project attractive for investors.

There is a move to increase GBHP’s tariff to Rs23 per unit by loading on the project cost of DBDC because a combination of operation and development activities will not be attractive for short-term investors.

The approach is being adopted to sidestep the existing lengthy mechanism of involving private investors in bidding for such a mega infrastructure, involving many approvals, tariff setting and construction. Instead, the project development will be fast-tracked through public-private partnership during its execution by completing an updated feasibility study, environmental impact assessment and land acquisition.

An international panel of experts would be set up for selection of bidders through international competitive bidding, and the predetermined upfront tariff and PPA period and completion deadline will be set in the expression of interest.

The official estimate put return on equity at 17pc based on a 30-year average tariff of about Rs7.75 per unit.

*Chinese Business Delegation Visiting Lahore had assured Special Economic Zones in Punjab likewise in China.*






*China’s CSCEC to build $2.9bn motorway in Pakistan as part of planned ‘corridor’*


In what is being called a “breakthrough” in China’s One Belt One Road strategy, state-owned China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC) has been awarded the contract to build a major new motorway in Pakistan.
The $2.89bn engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) contract sees CSCEC building a 392-km motorway between Sukkur in Sindh province north to Multan in the Punjab region.

“It will greatly improve local transport conditions of the most populous and developed regions in Pakistan, promote local economic development and play a positive role in the interconnection between China and Pakistan”– CSCEC


The stretch will eventually become part of the much longer Karachi-to-Peshawar motorway, a key part of the planned China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

“The successful signing of the contract signifies the official launching of the biggest infrastructure project in China-Pakistan Economic Corridor and an important and substantial breakthrough of CSCEC in following national strategy of ‘One Belt One Road’ initiative,” CSCEC said in announcing the contract on 22 December.

Under the contract, CSCEC will build a bi-directional, six-lane motorway with a design speed of 120km/h.
CSCEC said it will build the road in 36 months.

“Upon its completion,” CSCEC said, “it will greatly improve local transport conditions of the most populous and developed regions in Pakistan, promote local economic development and play a positive role in the interconnection between China and Pakistan.”

The CPEC mega-scheme is being promoted as a rail and road network, oil and gas pipelines, fibre optic cables and a string of power stations running from northwest China’s Xinjiang Autonomous Region through Pakistan to Gwadar, a strategic port on the Arabian Sea.

In April 2015 Chinese President Xi Jinping used his first visit to Pakistan to oversee the signing of more than 50 Deals covering infrastructure, energy, and other areas relating CPEC, which has been valued at $46bn.


*KAROT HYDROPOWER PROJECT STARTED IN PAKISTAN.*

KAROT Hydropower Project is the 4th of the 5 cascade hydropower stations planned on Jhelum River in Pakistan, its upstream is the Azad Pattan HPP, and its downstream is the Mangla HPP. The Project is a single power generation task hydropower complex, with reservoir storage of 164.50 million m3. Its installed capacity is 720MW (4×180MW), average annual electricity output is 3436 GW•h.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Fiber Optic Project *







*Islamabad: 11 January 2016*

*A group of Chinese investors met Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif at PM House Islamabad today and expressed keen interest in developing Hydropower projects in the country.*

While appreciating the economic policies of the government they expressed confidence that the transparent investment regime in the country will attract more Foreign Direct Investment (FDI).

The Prime Minister, while welcoming the interest shown by the Chairman for investment in Pakistan’s hydel energy sector, said that hydro-electric sector was priority of the Government. Pakistan was resolving its energy crisis by investing in different sources of energy including solar, thermal and hydro energy projects and the Government had already secured billions of dollars from International Financial Institutions for the construction of Dasu dam in KPK. The Prime Minister said that future investment by China Three Gorges International in the hydel energy sector would enable the Government to overcome the energy shortfall.

The Prime Minister said that CPEC was a game changer and all the provinces of the country would reap benefits under the CPEC. CPEC is a window of opportunity that would bring socio-economic development in the country particularly in two least developed provinces i.e Balochistan and Khyber Pukhtunkhwa, the Prime Minister added. The meeting was informed that the priority energy projects under CPEC include Port Qasim Electric Company Coal Fired Plant (1320 MW); Sahiwal Coal-fired Power Plant (1320 MW); Engro Thar Coal-fired Power Plant (1320 MW); Surface Mine in Block II of Thar Coal field 6.5 mtpa; Gwadar Coal Power Project (300 MW); HUBCO Coal Power Plant (660 MW); Rahimyar Khan Coal Power Project (1320 MW); SSRL Thar Coal Block 6.5mpta & CPIH Mine Mouth Power Plant, Thar, Sindh; Coal Fired Power Project Thar block-I (1320 MW); Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park, Bahawalpur (1000 MW); Dawood Wind Farm, Bhambore, Sindh (50MW); UEP 100MW Wind Farm, Jhimpir, Sindh; Sachal 50MW Wind Farm, Jhimpir, Sindh; Sunnec 50MW Wind Farm, Nooriabad,Thatta, Sindh.

Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif said that Gwadar was being uplifted as an international free port and Government was undertaking several projects for its development. Eastbay Expressway-II; Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) Expansion of Multipurpose Terminal including breakwater & dredging; Infrastructure for Free Zone & EPZs port related industries; Necessary Facilities of Fresh Water Treatment and Supply; Hospital; Technical and Vocational Institute; The only aviation project (New Gwadar International Airport); Energy projects including Gaddani, Hubco and Gwadar Power Plants (2940 MW), Free Zone of CPEC in Gwadar , Development of Smart City at Gwadar are part of the Gwadar uplift projects.

The Prime Minister stated that CPEC is a fusion of multiple development projects, aiming at the prosperity and well-being of the citizens of the country and the region at large. It was also informed that Joint Working Group was being formulated under CPEC framework under which all provinces were being consulted to give technically sound and financially viable recommendations of industrial/economic zone cooperation for scrutiny by Joint Working Group and experts.

The meeting was informed that preliminary workings on the proposed sites for construction of economic zones have been identified by BOI in KPK and Balochistan. The spotted places in KPK for construction of economic zones are Mansehra, Noshehra, Hattar, Ghazi, D.I Khan, Kohat, Karak and Bannu while in Baluchistan Turbat, Khuzdar, Dasht, Bostan, Qila Saifullah and Zhob. The Prime Minister will announce the finalized sites for construction of economic zones in KPK and Baluchistan after consultation with the provincial governments and the political leaderships. The meeting was further briefed that the existing roads are being upgraded to interconnect different areas of the country that include; 650 KM Gwadar-Surab road is being completed on priority to link the all important Gawadar Port with rest of the country. The up gradation of Quetta-DI Khan road is also imperative keeping in view its importance.

The meeting discussed in detail the CPEC projects in KPK. It was briefed that KPK will be Trade and Logistic passage zone under CPEC. The CPEC in KP includes multiple areas including Rail and Road Networks, including Swat Motorway Project (81 km) worth US $365 Million; Oil and Gas Sector; development of Industrial/Economic Zones; Mineral Processing and Development Zones; telecommunication Sector; Agriculture Sector Development and Human Resource Development among others. It was also informed that CPEC-Energy Actively Promoted Project include Gaddani Power Park Project, HUBCO coal power plant, Hub Balochistan (660 MW), Salt Range Mine Mouth Power Project, Kohala Hydel Project, AJK (1100 MW), Pakistan Wind Farm, Jhampir, Thatta, Sindh (100 MW), Thar Mine Mouth Oracle, Thar Sindh, Muzaffargarh Coal Power Project (1320 MW), Salt Range Mine Mouth Power Project including mining with the cooperation of China Machinery Engineering Company, Kohala Hydel Project, AJK and Pakistan Wind Farm II, Jhampir, Thatta, Sindh.










* Railway Network official map of CPEC*






*CPEC-triggered investment*






ALMOST nine months after President Xi Jinping’s visit to Islamabad, the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor is proving to be a major attraction for domestic investors who see it as catalyst for Pakistan to grow its economy at a pace achieved by leading regional peers.

Some major business groups have started investing in expanding their production capacity of such materials as cement, steel, electric cables and glass that they expect will be ‘in huge demand as work on the CPEC projects moves ahead at a faster pace in the months to come’.

For example, the Nishat Group is setting up a cement plant in Balochistan and the Lucky Cement in Punjab. The Younus Brothers, owner of Lucky Cement, is also establishing a coal power plant in Karachi.

*CPEC is not only attracting domestic investors but also foreign capital. — Abdul Basit, chairman of the Punjab Board of Investment and Trade*
A steel mill in Karachi, which is said to be the major supplier of steel for the Lahore Orange Line Metro Train project, is said to be planning to expand its capacity. A Lahore-based electric cable manufacturer — Fast Cables — has expanded its manufacturing facility to meet the future demand of CPEC-linked projects and is planning to boost it further and a Peshawar-based investor is said to have shown interest in setting up a steel plant near Lahore.

“All these investments are centred round the CPEC as the corridor acts as a magnet to pull the investors,” said Abdul Basit, chairman of the Punjab Board of Investment and Trade (PBIT). He claimed that CPEC is not only attracting domestic investors but also foreign capital. “Several foreign companies are keen on partnering with local investors and provincial government (of Punjab) to launch projects in different sectors of the economy,” he added.

Businessmen like Mian Mohammad Mansha argue that the CPEC implementation will turn Pakistan into the centre of global economic activities. Others agree.

“The CPEC is the last opportunity for Pakistan to get out of vicious cycle of low growth and improve the lives of its people,” says Ijaz A Mumtaz, former president of the Lahore Chamber of Commerce and Industry (LCCI).

Pakistan remains one of the slowest growing South Asian economies for the last several years despite being the second most populated country after India. Pakistan’s economy is estimated by the World Bank to expand by just 5.5pc during the calendar year 2016. On the other hand, growth in India is expected to speed up to 7.7pc, Bhutan to 7.2pc, Bangladesh to 6.8pc and Sri Lanka to 5.6pc. Only Maldives and Nepal are estimated to grow more slowly than Pakistan, according to a new World Bank report.

By 2018, the report estimates India to escalate its growth rate to 7.9pc and Sri Lanka to 6pc. Bangladesh and Pakistan will maintain their GDP (gross domestic product) growth rate at 6.8pc and 5.4pc respectively.

The World Bank report lists rising investments from China under the CPEC agreement to link China’s Xinjiang region with Gwadar port, low global oil prices and anticipated return of Iran into international economic community as three tailwinds to help Pakistan achieve the 5.4pc growth rate over the medium term.

Estimated at $46bn of investment until 2030, the CPEC initiative will finance a series of transport infrastructure projects ($11bn, mostly public investment) and energy projects ($33bn, mostly private).

Businessmen like Ijaz Mumtaz are worried that the ongoing spat over corridor route and federal investment plans around the CPEC initiative could derail the project. “The chances are the CPEC project will get embroiled into a controversy at the expense of our people unless our politicians and policymakers learnt from the past. Its implementation is largely predicated on political consensus on the initiative,” he warns.

A senior banker from Lahore told Dawn that his bank has recently been approached by several businessmen from Lahore and Karachi to ‘explore the possibility’ of long-term financing for medium to large projects they plan to set up along the CPEC.

“At present most businessmen are interested in setting up projects for producing materials required in construction. It is natural because we do not have enough capacity to meet the demand for such materials once the implementation of the initiative catches pace over the next few months,” he said.

He, however, is of view that private investment — barring from some large business groups — will be dependent on government policies and its ability to handle the energy shortages in the country. “I see the business confidence rising because of the anticipated opportunities that the CPEC initiative is expected to unlock for the investors. But private investors appear to be waiting for government to remove bureaucratic and energy impediments.”

*Energy projects worth $25b to be completed under CPEC: Ahsan Iqbal*






A view of the All Parties Conference held in Islamabad on January 10, 2016. PHOTO: ONLINE

Energy projects worth over $25 billion are set to be completed under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Ahsan Iqbal announced on Sunday.

“Energy projects worth $7.1 billion, $6.9 billion and $11.5 billion will be completed in Balochistan, Punjab and Sindh respectively under the CPEC,” _Radio Pakistan_ quoted Ahsan as saying, during an All Parties Conference (APC) in Islamabad convened; by the Balochistan National Party-Mengal (BNP-M).

*Fighting for western corridor: K-P parties reaffirm stance on CPEC*

The APC was called to discuss the on-going dispute over the alleged changes in the route of the multi-million dollar project. Pakistan and China had signed an agreement on April 20 last year to commence work on CPEC development projects worth over $46 billion, which comes to roughly 20 per cent of Pakistan’s annual GDP.

The corridor aims to connect Gwadar port in Balochistan to China’s Xinjiang region via a network of highways, railways and pipelines spread over 3,000km. Work on several sections has already commenced but the entire project is expected to take several years to complete.

Federal ministers Ahsan Iqbal, Khwaja Saad Rafiq, Leader of the House in Senate Raja Zafar ul Haq, Sardar Akhtar Mangal, Maulana Fazalur Rehman, Aftab Ahmad Khan Sherpao, Mahmood Khan Achakzai, Afrasiyab Khattak, Farhatullah Babar, Liaqat Baloch, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak, and former chief minister Balochistan Dr Abdul Malik Baloch attended the conference.

*K-P and the CPEC*

Earlier on Saturday, the Chinese Embassy in Islamabad had urged the government, its allies and the opposition parties to resolve their difference to strengthen communication and coordination on the CPEC to create favourable conditions for the project.

On Friday, a two-member delegation of the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf comprising former foreign minister Shah Mehmood Qureshi and MNA Dr Shireen Mazari had met the Chinese ambassador. Sharing details of his meeting, Qureshi told _The Express Tribune_ that “we gave an assurance to the ambassador that we don’t have any issue with China and we are in favour of the CPEC”.

Qureshi said it was pledged in an all parties’ conference (APC) that the western route would be completed first. He accused the government of retreating from this pledge. “Building just the road is not enough. Our demand for work on the western route includes development of infrastructure, rail tracks, fiber optics, LNG and uninterrupted supply of electricity,” he added.

Opposition parties are demanding the government take them into confidence while addressing their concerns on the government’s plan to execute the CPEC. During the recent session of parliament, not a single day passed without opposition parties’ protesting against the government’s approach on the CPEC.

*CPEC: Aftab Sherpao doubts govt’s plans for western route*

Meanwhile, Leader of Opposition in the National Assembly Khursheed Shah also wrote a letter to Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif expressing reservations on projects related to the CPEC and called the initiatives taken on the project ‘Punjab-centric’. He asked the premier to adhere to the decisions reached at the APC held over the project in May last year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*China Powers up Pakistan: The Energy Component of the CPEC*







China and Pakistan held a ceremony beginning construction for the planned Karot hydropower plant on January 10, marking the start of one more energy project on the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor. The $1.65 billion hydropower plant, spearheaded by China’s Three Gorges Corporation, was the first project to receive funding from China’s Silk Road Fund. Upon completion (scheduled for 2020), the Karot plant will provide 720 MW of energy harnessed from the Jhelum River.

The Karot plant is part of the broader China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, or CPEC, which itself is part of China’s “Belt and Road” initiative to link China with Europe (and all the regions in between). Though the CPEC is often understood solely in terms of transportation infrastructure – developing the Chinese-controlled port at Gwadar and linking it to China via rail and road – that’s not the only aspect of the project. Under the “1+4” cooperation framework unveiled during Chinese President Xi Jinping’s April 2015 visit to Pakistan, the CPEC is the “1,” with the “4” representing key areas of the larger strategy. Energy is one of those four areas, along with Gwadar Port, transport infrastructure, and industrial cooperation. In fact, China and Pakistan officially broke ground on five new energy projects, all of them considered part of the CPEC, during Xi’s visit to Pakistan last year.

Along with the Karot hydropower project, the CPEC also includes Chinese construction of the world’s largest solar plant in Punjab Province. The first section began providing electricity in August 2015; the second portion is currently under construction by Chinese firm Zonergy. When completed by the end of this year, the entire solar plant is expected to produce up to 1,000 MW of power.

Another project is a coal power plant at Port Qasim, which was in fact the first energy project included under the CPEC framework. According to _China Daily, _the plant, being constructed by Powerchina Resources Ltd., will cost $2 billion and should be finished by the end of 2017. The project will consist of two 660 MW coal plants, for a total energy generation of 1320 MW.

Of course, Chinese investment in Pakistan’s energy sector predate the CPEC — just look at perhaps the most famous joint project, the $10 billion expansion of the Karachi nuclear power plant. But the scale of the CPEC energy projects are mind-boggling.

All told, 14 Chinese-constructed energy projects in Pakistan tied to the CPEC are supposed to provide anadditional 10,400 MW of electricity by March 2018 – more than enough to make up for Pakistan’s 2015 energy shortfall of 4,500 MW. And that’s only part of the story. According to _China Daily, _there are a total of 21 planned energy projects in the works under the CPEC framework. Altogether, these projects should eventually produce 16,400 MW of power, roughly the same as Pakistan’s current capacity.

As they say, the best-laid plans often go awry, so it’s likely not every project will be completed on schedule (or even at all). But the sheer scale of China’s energy plans for the CPEC ensures that it has a chance to be a game-changer for Pakistan, where rolling blackouts are common due to energy shortages.

Source: China Powers up Pakistan: The Energy Component of the CPEC


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Thar's coal fields: mining for power*


MITHI: Mining in Thar's 9,600 kilometre coal fields are gaining momentum after the arrival of experts from China.

After the arrival of China under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), work on two blocks and particularly on Block II has picked up pace.

Farhan Ahmed Ansari from Engro told Dawn.com that the arrival of Chinese engineers and technical staff has accelerated the pace of work on Block II. "More and more experts are arriving every day," he added.

Almost 3,000 technicians and engineers are expected to arrive on site to help locals in running the heavy machinery and developing open-pit mining.

Ansari said that over 80 per cent of landowners have been monetarily compensated for the lands aquired by Engro and the Thar Coal Authority.

The project's first phase involves the relocation of villagers from Sahri Dars and Tharyo Halepoto in Islamkot taluka. In order to evacuate the site chosen for open pit mining completely, villagers will we rehabilitated to nearby locations. Ansari claimed they will be provided with modern facilities, and given housing and employment.

Meanwhile, high school students are being trained in operational areas so they can be gainfully employed in the mega-project later.

The villagers of Sahri Dars and Tharyo Halepoto said they would resist if the commitments and promises made to them were not fulfilled. About 4,000 people are set to be relocated after their model houses are built.

An official from Thar Coal Mining Authority said that all preparations have been made for the inauguration of the country's mega-project, which comprises of 12 blocks on over 9,000 square km of Tharparkar district. Buried under this land lies an estimated 175 billion tones of coal.

Partab Shivani, a local activist in Mithi, hopes that the mega project brings prosperity to the backward region. He urges concerned authorities to keep their promises and feels that steps should be taken to ensure the environment, ecology, demography of the area.





A view of the site where a model park is being built in Thar. — Photo by author





A view of the coal fields in Thar where excacation work is underway. —Photo by the author





A view of heavy machinery being used during the construction and axcavation process at the coal fields in Thar. —Photo by the author





A view of machinery being for contruction work at a mining pit in Thar. —Photo by the author






Contruction workers and experts can be seen in this picture at the coal fields in Thar. —Photo by the author





A view of the coal fileds in Thar from an elevated position. —Photo by the author





A view of a runway being built in Thar. — Photo by author





A view of the coal fileds in Thar from an elevated position. —Photo by the author

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Muhammad Omar said:


> *Fiber Optic Project *



Yaar ye Khattak kya chata hai. Seriously can't he see 5% in Punjab and 35% in KPK ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


> Yaar ye Khattak kya chata hai. Seriously can't he see 5% in Punjab and 35% in KPK ?



Wo chahta hai K Motorway Railway Fiber optic Manki sharif Nowshehra se guzre


----------



## ghazi52

...............................




.....


----------



## Salik

When CPEC completes, Pakistan will be among top ten most polluted countries of the world. Reasons are clear, traffic of several countries passing in short sphere has no example in the world. Then there'll be industrial units, making rivers full of waste material etc.

Its time to make planning, to avoid that situation in future. Do one thing now, grow trees along the routes, as trees take several years to grow. Of course it will increase the beauty of routes as well. And habitat for birds and other species. Overall a healthy environment.

Then locate the areas where you'll need waste material treatment and recycle plants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Passionaire

Addressing inaugural session, Commerce Minister Khurram Dastgir hopes that trade volume between two countries to be increased to $13b this year.




A five-day Pakistan-China Business Friendship Conference began in Islamabad on Monday. 

The conference has been organized by Ministry of Commerce in collaboration with the Board of Investment and Trade Development Authority of Pakistan.

The Conference participants will discuss different aspects of China Pakistan Economic Corridor and investment opportunities.

Inaugurating the Conference, Minister for Commerce Khurram Dastgir Khan said improved law and order situation in Pakistan will attract foreign investment. 

He said meetings between Chinese delegation and traders of Pakistan will promote trade between the two countries. He expressed the hope that the trade volume between the two countries will be increased to thirteen billion dollars this year.

Khurram Dastgir said the Government is working on improving and security situation in the country. He said good results are coming out of the Government's prudent policies and efforts.

The Commerce Minister said China is a major partner and reliable friend of Pakistan.

The conference is being attended by a hundred member delegations from China, heads of Chinese Companies working in Pakistan and prominent traders and businessmen of Pakistan.
http://www.radio.gov.pk/newsdetail/82012/1

Source: Pak-China Business Conference opens in Islamabad


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Federal Minister for Petroleum Shahid Khaqan Abbasi on Saturday met Punjab Chief Minister Mian Shehbaz Sharif and discussed matters of mutual interest and energy projects especially power plants to be operated on gas.
Speaking on the occasion, the Chief Minister said that work was speedily in progress on 3600 megawatts gas-based power project and a huge sum of Rs 112 billion of the nation had been saved through maintaining the highest standard of transparency in these projects.
He said that gas-based power projects would be completed by the end of 2017. He said that vigorous efforts had been made during the last two and a half years for execution of energy projects for overcoming shortage of electricity.
Chief Minister Shehbaz Sharif said that under the leadership of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, the economy had improved due to policies of the government, confidence of investors had increased and foreign exchange reserves are at the highest level in the history of the country.
Special Assistant to Prime and Chairman Board of Investment Pakistan Muftah Ismail was also present on the occasion.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Pakistan-China Business Friendship Conference from today*

ISLAMABAD - Pakistan-China Business Friendship Conference, organized by the Ministry of Commerce in collaboration with the Board of Investment and Trade Development Authority of Pakistan (TDAP), will commence from Monday till Friday.

A 100-member Chinese delegation will take part in the conference which will be attended by prominent Pakistani businesspersons, traders and executives of Chinese companies working Pakistan.

Federal Minister for Commerce, Engr.
Khurram Dastgir Khan, Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms, Prof.
Ahsan Iqbal and Ambassador of Peoples Republic of China to Pakistan Sun Weidong will inaugurate the Conference on Monday.

The first leg of the Conference will be held in Islamabad on 18th and 19th January from where the delegates would travel to Lahore for a day where business-to-business (B2B) sessions with prominent CEOs and senior executives of top companies headquartered in Punjab will be organized by Lahore Chamber of Commerce and Industry (LCCI).
The Government of Punjab will arrange field visits for the delegation to major industrial areas.

At the last leg of the visit, the delegation would proceed to Karachi, where Pakistan Business Council (PBC), with support of Government of Sindh and TDAP, would host an event, which would include B2B sessions with premier Karachi based businesses on 21st and 22nd January 2016.

The Chinese delegates will explore trade and investment opportunities in energy, infrastructure, textiles, agriculture, renewable energy, privatization, engineering, information and Communication technologies and mining sectors.
Ministry of Commerce, LCCI and PBC will send invites to matching 100 to 120 eminent Pakistani businesspersons to the events in Islamabad, Lahore and Karachi, respectively.

China is Pakistan’s major trading partner with volume of trade reaching an all-time high of US$ 12.
299 billion in 2014-15.
The two countries signed the China-Pakistan Free Trade Agreement (CPFTA) on 24th November 2006, which became operational from 1st July 2007.
Later, a Free Trade Agreement on trade in services was also signed on 21st February 2009 and is operational since 10th October 2009.
Prior to signing of CPFTA the volume of trade between the two countries was in vicinity of US$ 4 billion out of exports from Pakistan were US$ 575 million.
Over the years the trade volume has leapfrogged to US$ 12 billion with Pakistan exports bourgeoning to US$ 2.
1 billion in 2014-15, a more than three and a half times increase.

The signing of MoU on China-Pak Economic Corridor will provide have evoked a lot of interest in the prospective trade and investment opportunities arising from this game-changing project among the Chinese and Pakistani businesses.
A special session will be dedicated to present the contours of CPEC in detail and the investment opportunities which may arise from it.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Karachi Hyderabad Motorway (M-9)*


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

*CPEC NOT A ROUTE, BUT ECONOMIC REVOLUTION FOR ENTIRE REGION: PM*







Invites international tycoons to invest in Pakistan

Saturday, January 23, 2016 - Davos (Switzerland)—Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif Friday said the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) was not mere a route, but was an “economic revolution for the entire region” and would strengthen economies of the regional countries.

He was talking to Bill Winters, Group Chief Executive of Standard Chartered who called on him here on the sidelines of the meeting of the World Economic Forum.

Bill Winters said the CPEC would attract the banking sector as with the initiation of the second phase of the project, a number of industrial and economic zones would be established. He said his bank has already started work in this regard.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif said his government has complete faith in the private sector and its contribution in growth of the national economy.

“We are facilitating the private sector through a liberal economic regime,” he said.

He said country’s foreign exchange reserves were at their highest level and were increasing at a fast pace, owing to the confidence of investors and the robust economy.

Bill Winters said his bank has an “overwhelmingly positive view of economy in Pakistan where investment and capital were growing.” 

He said Standard Chartered Bank was one of the biggest conduits in Pakistan for overseas capital. He said keeping in view the positive trends in Pakistan’s economy, he was looking up for doubling his business in Pakistan.

“Fast growth of Pakistan economy is one of the major attractions for foreign investors,” he said and added that his bank was investing in power, infrastructure, PIA and other sectors of economy.

Winters said Pakistan was offering exciting business opportunities to foreign investors and the banking sector. 

Meanwhile, Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif Friday invited Swiss and international investors to Pakistan’s energy, telecom, infrastructure, urban development, agro-industry and textiles sectors that offer exciting opportunities for investment.

“I invite you to be our partners in realizing our vision for Pakistan. Our vision is of a Pakistan which is business friendly; a Pakistan where foreign investors feel safe and secure; and a Pakistan which is modern, progressive and forward-looking,” he told a group of investors here at a breakfast meeting.

“I assure you that my business-friendly government will extend all possible assistance to you in your business endeavours in Pakistan,” the Prime Minister said as he shared with the gathering, country’s greatly improved internal security situation, and robust economic indicators.

He was speaking at a Breakfast Meeting, hosted by Ikram Sehgal, Chairman of the Pathfinder Group on “ Pakistan - A land ofBusiness Opportunities.” 

Finance Minister Ishaq Dar, Commerce Minister Engineer Khurram Dastgir, Special Assistant to Prime Minister on Foreign Affairs Tariq Fatemi and Miftah Ismail attended the meeting along with around a hundred participants of the World Economic Forum.

The Prime Minister said investment incentives in Pakistan were diverse and business friendly.

“Our primary objective is to create an environment conducive for investment inflows. We offer a liberal investment policy, which includes 100 percent equity ownership, full repatriation of capital, tax-breaks, and customs duty concessions on import of machinery and raw materials,” Nawaz Sharif told the investors.

“We offer prospects of co-production, joint ventures with local partners and joint marketing arrangements. The taxation regime is one of the lowest in the region and its collection is undertaken through a dedicated Large Taxpayers Unit. A multiplicity of tax concessions is available along with provisions of tax exemptions to specific businesses,” he said.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif told the investors gathered in the Swiss town for the 46th World Economic Forum that Pakistan’s economic upturn was now being acknowledged and appreciated worldwide.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif said his government was committed to effectively tackling the whole range of economic, security and energy related challenges confronting Pakistan today.

He mentioned that a comprehensive National Action Plan to combat terrorism was being implemented. He said the Plan provides for a multi-pronged strategy, combining military action, law enforcement operations, choking terrorist financing and countering the extremist narrative.

He said it has led to a significant improvement in the security situation and to a peaceful and stable environment wherein businesses can grow and flourish.

The Prime Minister said his government has adopted a comprehensive agenda for real change to transform Pakistan into a favoured destination for business, trade and investment.

“The Pakistan of 2016 is a confident and safe country, open for business, trade and investment. We assure you of ease of business and healthy dividends on your investments in Pakistan,” he added.

He also informed the gathering that his government has launched ‘Vision Pakistan 2025’, at the national level, which, he added, puts people’s economic development first.

The Prime Minister also shared some of the measures that his government has taken to set the country on the trajectory of inclusive growth and job-creation.

He said these include wide-ranging economic structural reforms aimed at ensuring sound macroeconomic policies to reduce budgetary deficits, curb inflation and enhance self-reliance.

He said the government was also carrying forward a process of privatization through strategic partnerships in the state-owned enterprises.

He said through a wide range of policy measures, his government was transforming human capital into a driver for growth and development.

“Nearly 60 percent of our population is under the age of thirty, thus offering huge demographic dividends,” he said and mentioned his government’s internship programme to pay college students.

He also mentioned the loans programme for the youth to help them start small businesses and provide employment to others.

The Prime Minister said his government was committed to providing women greater access to education, economic resources, and employment opportunities, to enable them to become equal partners in economic development.

He said the development expenditure has been more than doubled in third fiscal year 2016 and special focus has been given on the social safety net expenditure to help the vulnerable population.

He said budgetary allocations for this purpose have been gradually enhanced to over 300 percent of the baseline of Fiscal Year 2013, with 50 percent increase in the cash income support and over 60 percent increase in the number of families covered under this programme.

The Prime Minister said his government has particularly focused on key areas of the energy sector, regional connectivity, and promotion of investment.

“We are taking steps to strengthen the energy sector, including through increase in power generation, use of better technology in power distribution, controlling line losses, energy conservation, and diversifying the energy mix,” the Prime Minister said. 

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif said Pakistan’s three stock exchanges had been merged into Pakistan Stock Exchange (PSE) and pointed out that erstwhile Karachi Stock Exchange Index, which stood at 19,916 in May 2013 at the time of the General Election 2013, has now surged to over 30,000.

He said the Pakistan Stock Exchange has shown greater stability as compared to other regional markets in the recent stock market turmoil.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif said he believed that future prosperity and economic development was largely linked with peace and security in the region.

“Peace is vital for development and development is essential for durable peace,” he said and added “building a peaceful neighbourhood is central to the realization of Pakistan’s vision for regional peace and economic prosperity.” 

“It is this philosophy that underpins our outreach efforts to our immediate neighbours,” he added.

Nawaz Sharif said Pakistan desires to forge cooperative relations with India, in the interest of the peoples of the two countries and of the region.

“We believe that dialogue is the only way forward to resolve the outstanding issues between our two countries, which would pave the way for fully realizing the tremendous growth potential of South Asia.” 

He said Pakistan responded promptly and positively in welcoming the brief stop-over by Indian Prime Minister Modi to Pakistan on 25 December.

Mentioning bilateral ties with Afghanistan, he said Pakistan was sincerely committed to peace and stability in its western neighbour, and mentioned the co-hosting with Afghanistan, the fifth Ministerial Conference of the Heart of Asia-Istanbul Process with the theme “Enhanced Cooperation for Countering Security Threats and Promoting Connectivity in the Heart of Asia Region” in Islamabad.

“Pakistan is supporting various reconstruction and development projects in Afghanistan. We also wish the international community to remain engaged in supporting Afghanistan’s reconstruction and economic development.” 

“We also remain committed to the full implementation of the Afghan-Pakistan Transit Trade Agreement. We are willing to expand its coverage to include other Central Asian States,” he said.

The Prime Minister expressed gratitude to the Pathfinder Group and Ikram Sehgal for hosting the important event with prominent business leaders, intellectuals, academics and diplomats.

He said the Pathfinder Group has been a leader in fostering a series of informed dialogues on international issues. 

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif mentioned the increase in the well-head prices of oil and gas for the exploration companies and said it has led to renewed interest in exploration activities.

He said new terminals and pipelines were being laid to import natural gas for homes and industries.

The Prime Minister said his government was adding to the electricity generation capacity of the country by about 10,000 MW in the next two years. 

He said active progress was underway on an additional 14,000 MW approximately beyond Fiscal Year 2018.

The Prime Minister said one of the key pillars of his government’s policy were to support and encourage greater regional integration and connectivity.

“This is where we have our biggest opportunities to reap the dividends of peace for the common good of our peoples,” he said.

He said his government has devised a policy to integrate the region through trade and economic corridors as he strongly believes that real prosperity was ‘shared’ prosperity.

“Given our geo-strategic location, we are well placed to act as the prime movers for promoting regional connectivity,” he said.

He also shared with the investors the scale and number of regional projects launched recently and said these include the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), the Turkmenistan- Afghanistan-Pakistan-India (TAPI) gas pipeline, the Central Asia-South Asia (CASA) 1000 electricity project, and the Torkham-Jalalabad Road.

He said the CPEC embraces multiple infrastructure and development projects, including road infrastructure, energy generation and transmission, development of Gwadar port, up-gradation of railways infrastructure, development of industrial and commercial zones, and medium and long term planning for country’s core economic sectors.

The first phase of CPEC projects is estimated to bring in an investment of US$ 46 billion, primarily in the energy and the road and rail infrastructure sectors.

He said this mega project will serve as a “game-changer” in ushering in a new era of peace, cooperation and development in the region and beyond, as it envisages building advanced infrastructure, energy and communication networks, linking the western regions of China with Pakistan.

“I am confident that CPEC would revolutionize trade and investment in the region.” 

The Prime Minister said Pakistan has already started to reap the dividends of the measures taken by his Government and said country’s GDP has grown by 4.24 % in Fiscal Year 2015, the highest in the last seven years. Inflation was at 4.6% in the same year, and in the first half of the Current Fiscal Year, was at a historic low of around 2%.

“Our per capita income has risen by 12.91% in the first two years of our Government. Budget deficit has been brought down from the projected 8.8% for Fiscal Year 2013 to 5.3% in Fiscal Year 2015, and is projected to be further brought down to 4.3% in Current Fiscal Year 2016.” 

The Prime Minister said in the first two fiscal years, tax revenues have increased by over 33%, due to tax-net broadening and removal of special exemptions, while the medium term plan was to increase tax-to-GDP ratio from 8.6% in Fiscal Year 2013 to around 13% by Fiscal Year 2018. 

Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif Friday met Professor Klaus Schwab, Chairman of the World Economic Forum here at the WEF Congress Centre.

The Prime Minister appreciated the holding of the WEF forum and the role it was playing.

Professor Schwab was born in Germany in 1938 and is Founder and Executive Chairman of the World Economic Forum, the international organization for public-private cooperation.



He founded the Forum in 1971. He believes that the management of a modern enterprise must serve not only shareholders but all stakeholders to achieve long-term growth and prosperity.

*The Forum has been a driver for reconciliation efforts in different parts of the world, acting as a catalyst of numerous collaborations and international initiatives.—APP *

*CPEC to accelerate economic activities in Sindh too: Gov*

KARACHI - Governor Sindh Dr Ishrat-ul-Ebad Khan has said China-Pak Economic Corridor (CPEC) would accelerate economic activities in Sindh too, particularly in energy sector and businessmen should be prepared to avail this opportunity to ensure rapid economic growth and prosperity of province.
Governor Ebad expressed these views during a meeting with a delegation of young entrepreneurs standing committee of FPCCI at Governor House here on Thursday.
He observed that young businessmen and industrialists engaged in various sectors are beacon of hope for fast paced economic growth and prosperity of the province and Government would encourage and facilitate them in all possible Ways. With the expansion of economic activities in Sindh many job opportunities for unemployed youth would also be created and in turn it would contribute largely for the prosperity and growth of the province. He opined and said that with the smooth running of industries in the province, unemployment could be minimized to a great extent.
Governor Sindh further said that Karachi is main economic artery of not only Sindh but also of Pakistan and keeping in view the same, Government was attaching high priority in maintaining law and order and ensuring promotion of energy and power sector and infrastructure. With the consultation of FPCCI and its affiliated organizations, all relevant government offices have been directed to provide all basic amenities in industrial zones, and estates so as to ensure utmost productivity from existing industrial units and also encourage establishment of new industries, he added. 
He said, that the facilities of electricity, gas, water and roads in various industrial zones have been ensured and improved, which have been appreciated by the business community. 
During the meeting delegation members briefed Governor Sindh about the working of industries of various sectors. 
They thanked Governor Sindh for facilitating and resolving the issues confronted by them. They also presented shield of FPCCI to Governor Sindh on the occasion.

*Neelum Jhelum: First unit to be commissioned in June 2017*






The power house and the switchyard of the project are scheduled to be completed in November this year. PHOTO: FILE

LAHORE: The first unit of the 969MW Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower project will be commissioned in June 2017, while the other three – one at a time – will also come online by December 2017, said Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) Chairman Zafar Mahmood.

During his visit, the chairman observed that progress on most of the components was ahead of the revised schedule.

He appreciated project authorities, consultants and contractors for their efforts in expediting the construction work and directed them to continue working at the same pace to complete the strategically important project on time.
*ECNEC says yes to Neelum-Jhelum, CPEC road projects*

The chairman visited the dam site at Nauseri, river crossing at Majohi to attend the break-through ceremony of the right tunnel and power house at Chattar Klas.

It is pertinent to mention that the two sections of the right tunnel – one excavated from the dam site and the other from the power house – were connected on January 9 against the target date of January 15.

“The Neelum Jhelum project is a monument of the Pak-China friendship towards the development of hydropower in Pakistan,” said the chairman while performing the connecting ceremony of the two sections. He was also briefed that the overall progress of the project currently stood at 76%; out of the 68km long tunnel, so far 59km have been excavated while 74% of the dam construction is complete.
*Hydroelectric power plant: Financiers stop $433m loan for Neelum-Jhelum project*

The power house and the switchyard of the project are scheduled to be completed in November this year.

Upon completion, the Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project will contribute 5.15 billion units of electricity every year to the national grid.


----------



## zaidigee72

Govt. seems guitly in CPEC, regarding equal distribution.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

zaidigee72 said:


> Govt. seems guitly in CPEC, regarding equal distribution.



Please don't try to derail this thread... make another for stupid posts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*M-2 Re-Carpeting *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Port Qasim Coal Power Plant 

Great Progress:
85% RCC Work complete
87% Machinery ordered.
June 2017: 660 MW
April 2018: 660 MW
Seeing is believing.
































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Continue *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project,*

To monitor the performance of Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project, Minister of state for Water & Power Mr. Abid Sher Ali had visited the project site and had detailed briefing. The Project is being constructed by Energy China Co.

70% construction work of dam has been completed.Design of d dam has been modifed 2 avoid any damage of earth quake. Two hydraulic gates out of 3 have been completed. The rest of work of hydraulic gates will b completed in 2 months

1st TBMs Machine would completed its work in September, 2016 Inshallah! 2nd machine which faced lot of incidents of rock bursting & got damage several time would complete its work in January, 2017

Cans have been fabricated in the steel lining of the project. Power House Complex: Excavation=100% concreting 92 %

13 Transformer have been imported&placed on the site.Excavation of vertical serge shaft&concreting has been completed.

It has been decided that monthly performance of the project would b reviewed&the challenges to the project would b addressed on war footing basis.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Continue *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

*PAKISTAN’S INVESTMENT PROFILE IMPROVED DUE TO CPEC: AHSAN*







*ISLAMABAD: Minister Planning, Development and Reform Ahsan Iqbal on Thursday said Pakistan's profile improved enormously in terms of investment destination because of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) coupled with the improved economic indicators and law and order situation across the country.*

"Under Vision-2025, we are restructuring of portfolio of our productive sectors on cluster-based approach to transform agriculture, industry and mineral sectors", he said in a meeting with a delegation of Abraaj Group, which called on him at the ministry's office.



He described Pakistan as an attractive investment destination with launch of CPEC and said that Pakistan's perception has changed drastically in 2015 from 2013 when country was labelled as dangerous in the world.

"The world now recognizes Pakistan as next emerging success story," he added.

Ahsan Iqbal said country now needs to capitalize the changed perception of country in the world. For it, present government is launching "Brand Pakistan" campaign to remove the country's misconceptions in the world.

"We have also declared 2016 as year of "Productivity, Quality and Innovation" for achieving competitiveness in the international market", he added.

Ahsan Iqbal said, "We are mobilizing the indigenous resources to develop an export thrust for the economy".

He also highlighted Vision-2025, which lays out a roadmap for taking the country into top twenty five economic of the world by 2025.

"The target is ambitious but achievable if government, private sector and academia synergize their efforts to achieve to eight percent growth rate annually in next ten year", he stated.

Ahsan Iqbal said that government values Pakistani diaspora's contribution in development of energy sector in Pakistan.

He said K-Electric-subsidiary by Abraaj Group - has experience in reform of transmission and distribution of system of electricity in Karachi and said that learning should be shared across energy sector.

Around 10,000 MGW of electricity would be added in the national grid by 2018.

This additional power can be supplied only through timely upgradation of transmission and distribution system by 2018.

He proposed K-Electric to organize a seminar by inviting CEOs of all Discos to discuss the challenges in upgrading transmission and distribution system and the way forward in this regard.

Minister also sought the help of Abraaj Group for institutionalizing contribution by the best human resource of the country living abroad in the economic development through sharing their expertise and experiences.

Planning Commission has adopted a participatory panning approach to provide private sector and diaspora an opportunity to play their role in shaping future of Pakistan.

*CPEC helped improve Pak investment destination profile’*

ISLAMABAD - Federal Minister Planning, Development and Reforms Ahsan Iqbal Thursday said Pakistan’s profile improved enormously in terms of investment destination because of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) coupled with the improved economic indicators and law & order situation across the country. 


Under Vision-2025, we are restructuring portfolio of our productive sectors on cluster-based approach to transform agriculture, industry and mineral sectors. The Minister for Planning & Development stated this in a meeting with a delegation of Abraaj Group, which called on him in Islamabad Thursday. 
He described Pakistan as an attractive investment destination with launch of CPEC and said that Pakistan’s perception has changed drastically in 2015 from 2013 when country was labelled as the most dangerous in the world. “The world now recognizes Pakistan as next emerging success story”. 

Ahsan Iqbal said that country now needs to capitalize the changed perception of country in the world. For it, present government is launching “Brand Pakistan” campaign to remove the country’s misconceptions in the world. We have also declared 2016 as year of “Productivity, Quality & Innovation” for achieving competitiveness in the international market. 

Ahsan Iqbal maintained that we are mobilizing the indigenous resources to develop an export thrust for the economy. Minister also highlighted Vision-2025, which lays out a roadmap for taking the country into top twenty five economic of the world by 2025. “The target is ambitious but achievable if government, private sector and academia synergize their efforts to achieve to eight percent growth rate annually in next ten year”, he stated. 

Ahsan Iqbal said that government values Pakistani diaspora’s contribution in development of energy sector in Pakistan. He said K-Electric – subsidiary by Abraaj Group – has experience in reform of transmission and distribution of system of electricity in Karachi and said that learning should be shared across energy sector. Around 10,000 MGW of electricity would be added in the national grid by 2018. 

This additional power can be supplied only through timely upgradation of transmission and distribution system by 2018. He proposed K-Electric to organize a seminar by inviting CEOs of all Discos to discuss the challenges in upgrading transmission and distribution system and the way forward in this regard. 

Minister also sought the help of Abraaj Group for institutionalizing contribution by the best human resource of the country living abroad in the economic development through sharing their expertise and experiences. 
Planning Commission has adopted a participatory panning approach to provide private sector and diaspora an opportunity to play their role in shaping future of Pakistan.

*Hazara Motorway/Expressway E-35....*


----------



## Clutch

The pace at which this CPEC project is progressing is mind boggling... very excited to see the project mature with time.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*2 Coal-fired Power Plants .. 1320 MW ................SAHIWAL *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Sahiwal Coal Fired Power Plant *






















*COAS, General Raheel Sharif addressed a seminar in Quetta & Said CPEC will change the game.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

........................................

A Welcome to Chinese Premier Chou En-Lai - 1956





.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*PM Inaugurates Gwadar-Hoshab (M-8) Portion Of CPEC *


QUETTA: Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Wednesday inaugurated the Gwadar-Hoshab (M-8) road and reviewed the work being carried out on the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

“The land-locked Central Asian states are interested in trade via the Gwadar port,” said the prime minister.

He said on the occasion that CPEC would open new vistas of development and prosperity in the region in general and benefit the country in particular.

The inauguration ceremony of M8 was attended by Chief Minister Balochistan Nawab Sanaullah Zehri, Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif, Commander Southern Command Lieutenant General Amir Riaz and other high ranking military and civilian officials.

The prime minister on the occasion also praised the services and sacrifices rendered by the Frontier Works Organisation (FWO) in the construction of CPEC.

“Despite security problems, work is in full-swing on construction of roads in Balochistan,” added Nawaz.

The Prime Minister elaborated that after completion of CPEC and other related projects, Balochistan would not be dependent for financial aid on the federal government. "CPEC would ensure economic development of Balochistan", he said, adding that the people of the province would be major beneficiaries of the mega project.




-DawnNews

"Projects cannot be completed through mere slogans, rather a strategy was imperative for completion of projects", he said.

The prime minister also reiterated his commitment on the occasion and said efforts were being made to develop Balochistan and bring it at par with other parts of the country.

_Read: PM inaugurates western route of CPEC in Zhob_

Earlier in January, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif had inaugurated the western route of the (CPEC) in Balochistan's Zhob and laid the foundation stones of two key projects: upgradation of the Zhob-Mughal Kot section of the Dera Ismail Khan-Qila Saifullah Highway (N-50) and the Qilla Saifullah-Waigam Rud Road section of the Multan-Dera Ghazi Khan-Qilla Saifullah Highway (N-70)

*CPEC: Background*
The CPEC is a 3,000-kilometer network of roads, railways and pipelines to transport oil and gas from Gwadar Port to Kashgar city, northwestern China's Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region.

Proposed by Chinese Premier Li Keqiang during his visit to Pakistan in May 2013, the CPEC will act as a bridge for the new Maritime Silk Route that envisages linking three billion people in Asia, Africa and Europe.

An official agreement on the corridor was signed between the two countries in May this year during President Xi Jinping's historic visit to Pakistan.






Map courtesy: Planning Commission


A flagship project of the Belt and Road initiative as well, the CPEC intends to revive the ancient Silk Road with a focus on infrastructure, and constitutes the strategic framework of bilateral cooperation.

The project links China's strategy to develop its western region with Pakistan's focus on boosting its economy, including the infrastructure construction of Gwadar Port, together with some energy cooperation and investment programs.

It also involves road and railway construction including an upgrade of the 1,300-km Karakoram Highway, the highest paved international road in the world which connects China and Pakistan across the Karakoram mountains.

The CPEC will reduce China's routes of oil and gas imports from Africa and the Middle East by thousands of kilometers, making Gwadar a potentially vital link in China's supply chain.


















*New Coal Energy 660 MW Project Being Signed. Chinese Company will construct this Project in 
Rahim-Yar-Khan, Punjab*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alimobin memon

Read this post on facebook what is your say guys ?

China Pakistan Economic Corridor at what cost?

Is this a really good Economic package for Pakistan?

Will it hurt Pakistani exporting goods manufacturers in future?
Governing party of Pakistan PML(N) knows that any energy plan which could bring electricity is an easy sell to the people of Pakistan and they are using this to give China an excess to Goader port. PML(N) Government might not even know how this will hurt Pakistan exporting goods manufacturers in future.
First of all we the people of Pakistan should know NOTHING IS FREE and anyone who is investing his money in any project is looking for his own benefit. So don’t think China is helping Pakistan because we are friends. 
Is this really a good deal for Pakistan? Mr. Ahsan Iqbal is calling this a deal of the century. This is a much better deal for China but not for Pakistan. Pakistan is giving China $35 billion business to Chinese companies and investors plus a big trade route forever and China is giving Pakistan $11 billion loan in return. 
By Mr. Ahsan Iqbal $35 billion will be invested in Energy Sector, which will be built by Chinese Companies. In simple words we are giving $35 billion business to Chinese companies to generate electricity and he didn’t explain that what will be the cost of that electricity? Also there will be $11 billion loan and again he didn’t explain that how much interest we have to pay. Pakistan already has a big financial death. Why are we keep adding in that death? 
Chinese main economy depends on manufacturing and exporting their goods and they want their economy to keep growing and bringing their cost of exports down. China is looking different ways to achieve their goal. Chinese economy will suffer if their manufacturing will slow down, which is declining right now. They need this trade route to our Goader port so they can bring their cost of manufacturing down. 
China is giving an investment package of $46 billion to Pakistan which most of Pakistani experts believe will never be fully materialized. About this project, most development statements which come from Pakistan Government are just a way to get around. Majority of Pakistan economists think that it will not help Pakistan’s trade because China doesn’t import much from Pakistan. However right now China has trade imbalance of 50% with Pakistan.
If Pakistan is giving $35 billion business to China, as fare trade China should give same dollar amount business to companies of Pakistan. Government of Pakistan will not do this, because it will have very less chance of any commissions or kickbacks for Politicians.
More likely every Government of Pakistan has done those development projects which they can get commissions and kickbacks. The politicians who are not happy with this China-Pakistan corridor and as soon as they will get some part from $46 billion project, they will stop complaining. 
By PML(N) Government this project is the project of the century and turning point for Pakistan. Let me remind you that PML(N) has always said the same kind of statements for all their previous failed projects. 1- Qarz Utaro Mulk Sawaro, 2- Yellow Taxi, 3- Sastee Rooti and so on. 
People of Pakistan need jobs that are good paying white collar jobs for our educated people. Students those who are finishing their degrees are very disappointed in future of finding jobs. This government needs to change its economic planning team and get help from experts those who can help in creating new jobs.

Here is one example of our city Sialkot:
This Chinses trade route will dimension most of Pakistan’s hard earned foreign exchange by our exporting goods manufacturer. This route will kill jobs and destroy export sector. Our exporters already have very tough competition with China in the world’s market as of right now. 
Sialkot is the only big industrial city of Pakistan which was never connected with any major Motorway because Sialkot always had a week leadership and politician.
Sialkot is second largest city of Pakistan in manufacturing and exporting goods for more than 100 years. Sialkot is exporting goods since 1918 and now supplying goods to almost every country of the world, directly or indirectly.
Sialkot exports are around 1600 Million annually and it is strengthening our national economy, also it has more than 10,000 manufacturing companies. Sialkot provides employments to more than 700,000 people directly or indirectly.
Sialkot is the world's largest producer of hand-sewed footballs, with local factories manufacturing 60 million footballs a year, amounting to roughly 70% of world production.
The world’s biggest brands sourcing a large portion of their supplies of goods from Sialkot are Adidas, Nike, Puma, Select, Lotto, Umbro, Mitre, Micassa, Diadora, Wilsons and Decathlon. Sialkot supplies footballs from this export-oriented city and hub of cottage industry of the country.
Sialkot’s surgical instruments are exported to United States, Germany, United Kingdom, France, Italy, Dubai, Japan, and Netherlands and 20% to rest of the world. 
Sialkot’s other big exporting sector is Leather garments and this sector is bringing an important foreign exchange for Pakistan. It is earning 217 Million, employed more than 12,000 employees and 217 unite of big and small factories.
Sialkot’s manufacturing industry includes:
Sporting Goods: All Cricket sporting goods, All Hockey sporting goods, Polo Sticks, Footballs, etc. 
Sportswear: Track suits, Boxing, Cycling, Shorts, T-shirts, Wind breakers, Judo/Karate kits, Casual wear, Stockings, etc.
Leather Garments: Leather jackets, Leather gloves, Leather belts, etc.
Surgical Instruments: All kind of surgical instruments.
All of Sialkot manufacturing industry has very tough competition with China and if we will give China this easy and free trade route then most of Pakistan exporting industry will suffer. At the end Pakistan will suffer.
Do the people of Pakistan need this electricity with the cost of killing Export Manufacturers, Jobs and hard earned Foreign Exchange?
When Mr. President Bill Clinton made free trade deal with China, most of politicians didn’t understand the long term economic effects, that it will hurt American Jobs and helped China the most. Now American are beginning to realize and trying to reverse that deal. America is a strong country. It can come back and make changes to help American economy but Pakistan’s industry can’t survive if this deal will go through. 
Exporters of Pakistan should be very concerned and raise their voices before it’s too late.
Mark our words!

The Wisdom of Possibilities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Hazara Expressway E-35 *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Hazara Expressway E-35 *


----------



## Nilgiri

Hi, has anyone made a bar chart or similar showing the proposed investment flow from say 2015 to 2018 (or beyond if you have it). Is all the 46 billion dollars coming within this time frame....and how much % wise has been completely signed off and how much still remains at MOU stage. Any help/knowledge with this would be much appreciated. Thanks.

The pictures are looking good


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*CPEC attracts Austrian investment in Pakistan*

* Austrian mission actively engaged with business community besides govt for promoting bilateral trade, says Austrian Ambassador Dr Brigitta Blaha

KARACHI: The embassy of Austria and its consulates in Pakistan explored investment opportunities for Austrian companies linked to China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).


“We are exploring investment opportunities in Pakistan for our companies,” said Ambassador of Austria to Pakistan Dr Brigitta Blaha on Monday during an interactive session at Pakistan Institute of International Affairs (PIIA).


PIIA Chairperson and former ambassador of Pakistan Dr Masooma welcomed the diplomat amid good number of participants representing different professions.


The Austrian ambassador spoke about her country’s foreign policy. She said that Austria saw CPEC very positively and her country had a very particular role in it, adding that the Austrian missions were searching the avenues of investment to bring more Austrian companies in Pakistan.


The missions were actively engaged with the business community of Pakistan besides the governments also for promoting bilateral trade she said, adding that there should be more exchange of trade and cultural delegations between the two countries.


Austria had 100 offices spread across the world for surfing business partnership and access to new markets for promoting foreign trade. It was also extending maximum cooperation in reducing poverty in partnering countries, she said.


She informed the participants that a group of Pakistani musicians and artistes were due in Austria for performance and in reciprocation Austrian artistes would soon visit Pakistan for the same.


To a question, she replied that the people of Austria were very happy to be a part of the European Union (EU). Austria has been its member for the last twenty years.” Our people are convinced that EU is a good thing and should continue,” she remarked.



*‘CPEC TO MAKE PAKISTAN ATTRACTIVE BUSINESS DESTINATION’*

*Salim Ahmed*
Wednesday, February 10, 2016 - Lahore—German Ambassador to Pakistan Ina Lepel said that China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would make Pakistan an attractive business destination for the whole world. She expressed these views while talking to the Senior Vice President, Lahore Chamber of Commerce & Industry (LCCI), Almas Hyder and Vice President Nasir Saeed here at the Lahore Chamber of Commerce & Industry on Tuesday. The Ambassador said that visit of a number of German delegations to Pakistan is an ample proof that Germany gives importance to trade and economic ties with Pakistan. She said that a high-powered German business delegation, led by Deputy Minister, will visit Pakistan in the 2nd half of the year. She said that Germany is also planning to hold a spring festival in Lahore in the month April. 

Ina Lepel said strong liaison between Chambers of Commerce & Industry and business institutions of the two countries would definitely enhance the mutual trade volume therefore the LCCI should take a stride in this regard. German Ambassador said that Pakistan’s exports are enhancing after GSP Plus status. Pakistani business community would have to adopt an aggressive strategy as customers in European Union are not only quality conscious but also very selective in making deals with other countries, she added. 

Speaking on the occasion, the LCCI Senior Vice President Almas Hyder said that Pakistan and Germany have very cordial diplomatic relations and are steady trading partners heading towards finding new avenues of trade and investment. Germany is one of the few trillion economies in the world and we are glad to have trade and investment relations with Germany. Almas Hyder said that Germany happens to be one of the major trading partners of Pakistan in European Union. We are grateful to Germany for supporting Pakistan with regard to GSP plus status. The consistent rise in two way trade between two countries is evident of the fact that the joint efforts made at public and private sector levels are paying off. 

The Pakistani exports to Germany registered upward trend from 2012 on with dollar 989 million to dollar 1.08 billion and dollar 1.22 billion in next two years. The imports from Germany to Pakistan were over one billion dollar in 2014 that resulted in taking the overall trade level to dollar 2.29 billion. With such a trend that has now put Pakistan in a favourable balance of trade with Germany, we can benefit a lot in near future. “We look up towards Germany to further help us in addressing theenergy crisis in Pakistan. Germany has earned respectable name in the field of alternative energy solutions in the world”, he said. 

He invited the German investors to avail the trade and investment opportunities in Pakistan through joint ventures with their Pakistani counterparts. Pakistan offers a great potential for foreign investment by way of having a strategic location with abundant raw materials and cheapest labour force. The LCCI Vice President Nasir Saeed said that ongoing CPEC project offers a lot to international investors as well. It goes without saying that any project initiated in Pakistan will automatically result in creating business opportunities that can be extended to the regional countries including Central Asian States. 

Other important sectors where German investors can benefit a lot are oil & gas, food & food processing, cold chain system, dairy processing and engineering etc. He also praised the efforts made by certain German organizations especially in the field of technical and vocational training in Pakistan. Former LCCI Presidents Ijaz Butt, Ijaz A. Mumtaz, Mian Muzaffar Ali, former Senior Vice President Tahir Javed Malik, former Vice President Aftab Ahmed Vohra, Executive Committee Members Mian Zahid Javed, Abdul Razzaq and Amjad Ali Jawa were also present on the occasion.

*Bosch opens its doors in Pakistan*







German envoy speaks of country’s potential as company inaugurates office in Lahore. PHOTO: AFP

LAHORE: Bosch, a global supplier of technology and services, inaugurated its first office in Pakistan. Expanding the Bosch Group’s operations in the region, the office based in Lahore will serve as the liaison office for the company’s automotive aftermarket, power tools and security systems business divisions.

German Ambassador to Pakistan Ina Lepel, along with Steven Young, president, Bosch Turkey and Middle East, and Volker Bischoff, general manager of Bosch Middle East, attended the event.

*Pakistan will prove to be a big market for global manufacturers: BoI*

Lepel said with a young and growing population of nearly 200 million people, Pakistan is an interesting market, which cannot be ignored in the long-run by multinational companies. “Bosch’s latest venture is an important milestone in our bilateral economic relations with Pakistan.”

She added that Pakistan is expected to register a steady GDP growth rate of 4.5% over the next two years according to the International Monetary Fund and lower inflation rate positively affects domestic purchasing power.

Reflecting on Pakistan’s economic growth, Young said, “We are keen to be part of Pakistan’s rising growth story. The strongly developing middle class rising consumer demand and the growth of manufacturing and automotive sectors are very positive indicators.”

Bischoff said the country is a crucial market for the sustained growth of Robert Bosch Middle East. “We are keen to develop direct relationships with our local customer’s and support the industry with our expertise.”

*Standard Chartered: Bank to double business in Pakistan*

*LCCI visit*

The German Ambassador also met Lahore Chamber of Commerce and Industry Vice President Almas Hyder and said that China-Pakistan Economic Corridor would make Pakistan an attractive business destination.

She said that strong liaison between Chambers of Commerce and Industry and business institutions of the two countries would definitely enhance the mutual trade.

The German ambassador said that Pakistan’s exports were enhancing after the GSP plus status but Pakistani businessmen would have to adopt an aggressive strategy as customers in the EU were not only quality conscious but also very selective.

*CPEC to be beneficial for all Central Asian States: PM Nawaz*

*

*

ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Tuesday said that China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), developed with the help of China, would be beneficial for all the Central Asian States, including Kazakhastan.

According to media reports, he was talking to First Deputy Defence Minister / Chief of General Staff of the Armed Forces of Republic of Khazakhstan, Colonel General Zhasuzakov Saken Adikhanovich, who called on him here at the Prime Minister House.

The Prime Minister said that Pakistan valued close and cordial relations with Kazakhstan. Both the countries had immense mutual goodwill and understanding to bring them closer, he added.

He stressed that countries of the region needed to work for promoting regional trade and investment, which had the potential to change the destiny of the entire region.

Colonel General Zhasuzakov Saken Adikhanovich thanked the Prime Minister and expressed the confidence that mutual relations between the two countries would be further strengthened with the continued efforts from both sides.

The delegation included Rear Admiral Zhandarbek Zhanzakov, Commander-in-Chief of Naval Forces, Lieutenant General Oleg Bizhanov, Head of Military Intelligence, Lieutenant Colonel Olzhas Khussainov, Deputy Head of International Cooperation Department and Ambassador of Kazakhstan.

Minister for Defence Khawaja Muhammad Asif, Secretary Defence Lt. Gen. (R) Alam Khattak and other senior government officials were also present during the meeting


*To protect Chinese investment, Pakistan Army leaves little to chance*

GWADAR: A heavy police presence, guarded convoys, new checkpoints and troop reinforcements have turned parts of the southern port city of Gwadar into a fortress, as Pakistan's military seeks to protect billions of dollars of Chinese investment.

Securing the planned $46 billion economic corridor of roads, railways and pipelines from northwest China to the country's Arabian Sea coast is a huge challenge in a country where militants and separatist gunmen are a constant menace.




Soldiers scan the contents of a truck at a checkpoint on the main highway outside Quetta. -Reuters

The army and interior ministry have sent hundreds of extra soldiers and police to Gwadar, the southern hub of the so-called China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), and more are on their way.

“Soon we'll start hiring 700-800 police to be part of a separate security unit dedicated to Chinese security, and at a later stage a new security division would be formed,” Jafer Khan, regional police officer in Gwadar told Reuters.

A senior security official in the town of around 100,000 people said a further 400-500 soldiers had been recruited as a temporary measure to protect Chinese nationals.

On a recent visit, an SUV carrying Chinese visitors was escorted by two police vehicles and an army vehicle, while police blocked traffic at every crossroad along the route. It was not clear who the passengers were.

Keeping foreign workers and executives safe in Gwadar, which has expanded significantly over the last 15 years largely thanks to Chinese investment, is relatively straightforward.

The same cannot be said of the corridor as a whole.




-Photo courtesy Radio Pakistan

Its western branch passes north through Balochistan province, where ethnic Baloch separatist rebels are opposed to the CPEC project and chafing under a military crackdown.

It skirts the tribal belt along the Afghan-Pakistan border where militant groups including the Pakistan Taliban and Al Qaeda have long been based, and takes in Peshawar, scene of some of the worst insurgent atrocities of recent years.

*Crackdown and anger*
The main responsibility for securing the corridor, vital to Pakistan's long-term prosperity, lies with a new army division established in the last few months and numbering an estimated 13,000 troops.

The Planning Ministry does not yet have specific estimates on how many jobs the CPEC will create in the country, although officials believe the project could generate hundreds of billions of dollars for the economy over the long term.




A soldier mans a gun at a check post of a construction site on the outskirts of Gwadar. -Reuters

Some of the police, army and paramilitary reinforcements deployed in the last year have been stop-gap measures while the new Special Security Division (SSD) builds to full strength.

Enhanced security goes beyond Gwadar and across Balochistan, an arid, sparsely populated province bordering Iran and Afghanistan which sits on substantial deposits of untapped natural gas.

“We have tightened our security in those areas where the corridor is supposed to pass. We cannot allow Pakistan's economic backbone to be held hostage,” Sarfaraz Ahmed Bugti, the provincial home minister, told Reuters.

The tough approach means anger is growing among separatist rebels and the broader Balach community, a potential problem for the military as it pursues a two-pronged approach: amnesty for rebels willing to disarm and hunting down those who are not.

The low-level insurgency has hit development in the province for decades. In recent violence, five soldiers were killed by a remote-controlled bomb some 50km east of Quetta last month.

Also in January, two coastguards died in a bomb blast in Gwadar district, although in both cases it was not possible to determine who was behind the attacks.

*Progress so far "quite smooth"*
Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif, who launched a prolonged assault on militants after Taliban gunmen massacred 134 pupils at a school in Peshawar in late 2014, will hope a sharp fall in violence nationwide will also benefit the CPEC.




A soldier and his dog search cars traveling at a checkpoint on the main highway outside Quetta. -Reuters

Militant, insurgent and sectarian groups carried out 625 attacks across Pakistan in 2015, down 48 per cent from 2014, said an independent think-tank, the Pak Institute for Peace Studies.

“Once people find they have a stake in this progress, the need for checkposts and barricades will disappear,” he said this month in Quetta, as he and Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif officially launched a new highway linking the city with Gwadar.

The Pakistani Taliban recently threatened to target important government and military installations that could inflict economic loss on the country, although they did not talk specifically about the CPEC.

Chinese foreign ministry spokesman Lu Kang said progress so far on the corridor was “generally speaking, quite smooth”.

“The Pakistani government has done a great deal of work to protect the security of Chinese organisations and citizens. China is deeply thankful for this,” Lu added.






A general view of Gwadar on the Arabian Sea. -Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................
*Proposal under study for civil-military consultative forum on China-Pakistan corridor*

ISLAMABAD: A proposal for a consultative forum on the pattern of apex committees is currently under discussion between the civil and military leaderships for trouble-free implementation of the crucial China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), sources privy to the development told Dawn.

With such a forum, they said, effective implementation of the corridor project, described as a game-changer for the country, would become the collective responsibility of both the civil and military leaderships.

Following the launch of the National Action Plan against terrorism in December 2014, the apex committees were formed for regular exchange of views on achievement of NAP’s goals.

The basic concept behind the proposal, they said, was to create a forum exclusively for the CPEC where the stakeholders – provincial governments and the security establishment – could present their opinion to the executing authority, the federal government.

“The discussion is in early stages,” said a government official.

According to a senior security official, everybody in the country wants smooth execution of the CPEC because it will strengthen the country’s national security and its economy. “The suggestion is just to take everybody on board so that the fruit of the corridor genuinely reaches have-nots at the grassroots level,” he added.

But for Planning and Development Minister Ahsan Iqbal, the CPEC is going ahead in a smooth manner and there is no need of taking such measures.

“Frankly speaking, I am unaware of any such development. Secondly, military is already involved in CPEC because it’s responsible for its (corridor) security,” Mr Iqbal said. “And at the Planning Commission, we are very much open to suggestions from the provincial governments for the corridor’s best materialisation on ground,” he added.

But the government official, who didn’t want to be named, said that although the military was already involved in the CPEC by taking care of its security through a full division of army created for the purpose, the security establishment’s continued engagement would ensure successful implementation of the corridor.

The Planning Commission is the focal ministry for the CPEC on Pakistan’s side.

The proposal, according to another government official involved in CPEC’s implementation, came up because of concerns repeatedly expressed by the Chinese government at the highest level over lack of political consensus and guaranteed returns to the Chinese investors who will be investing billions of dollars in various projects.

The government has already deployed a large number of personnel of law-enforcement agencies for security of the Chinese. On a recent visit, Reuters reported on Sunday, a vehicle carrying Chinese visitors was escorted by two police cars and an army vehicle, while police blocked traffic at every crossroad along the route.

The official said that senior Chinese officials had conveyed concerns to President Mamnoon Hussain during his visit to China in December. And in January, the Chinese embassy in Islamabad, while noticing an increase in bickering among political parties, had to issue an unprecedented statement, saying, “China hopes that the relevant parties in Pakistan could strengthen communication and coordination on the CPEC to create favourable conditions for the project”.

The government official said: “By creating such a forum where all stakeholders can duly register their concerns for effective redressal will not only help the federal government for an evenly execution of the corridor, but also send a clear message to the Chinese investors about the safety of their investment.”

Further explaining the Chinese concern, a PML-N lawmaker who is also involved in the implementation of CPEC, said that most of the $46 billion investment promised for the corridor would be made in the energy sector for which investors needed all sorts of guarantees – of security and political stability.

“Yes, the ongoing political uncertainty with regard to the lack of consensus on the CPEC has caused serious doubts among the Chinese businessmen and, therefore, it wouldn’t be a bad idea if a certain forum is created where the parties concerned can give their input,” he said.

The lawmaker said that on several occasions in the past political parties had fallen in line on issues where the military was directly involved, and the army chief on many occasions had underlined the importance of the corridor for the country, “so why not have everybody on board for such a critical project”.

Launched after the Dec 2014 Army Public School carnage, the 20-point NAP was set in motion to combat terrorism in the country through collaborative efforts of the civil and military establishments at the federal and provincial levels.

A similar consultative forum is required for the CPEC, and “I think there is nothing wrong to have something on the same pattern”, the government official said.

......


----------



## xyxmt

Muhammad Omar said:


>



did you take all these pictures yourself?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

xyxmt said:


> did you take all these pictures yourself?



Nope


----------



## Mansoor-Ur-Rehman

Let's hope for a better future..


----------



## Who.Cares

Nilgiri said:


> Hi, has anyone made a bar chart or similar showing the proposed investment flow from say 2015 to 2018 (or beyond if you have it). Is all the 46 billion dollars coming within this time frame....and how much % wise has been completely signed off and how much still remains at MOU stage. Any help/knowledge with this would be much appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> The pictures are looking good


The current PM is the mastermind behind Motorways. Everyone follows rules on motorways even those people who don't follow elsewhere. Motorway Police is free of corruption. InshaAllah by 2018, there will be huge network of motorways. Motorways of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



















Can be used by Fighter jet also

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Clutch

I wonder if the CPEC project includes the development of gwadar city on the scale of something like dubai. A Freeport with foreign housing and industrial schemes...?


----------



## ghazi52

..........................










.




.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

CPEC western route to be completed in time: Ahsan Iqbal
Monday, 15 February 2016 21:56






SLAMABAD: Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reform Ahsan Iqbal Monday said work on western route was progressing in full swing and it would be completed soon.

"Gwadar-Surab section will be completed by December 2016, ground-breaking of D.I.Khan section will take place in month of March this year and will be completed by July 2018", he said in a meeting with Chief Minister Khyber Pakthunkhwa, Pervez Khattak here.

He said western route was very much part of China-Pakistan Economic framework and had also been clarified by Embassy of China in Pakistan.

He said the federal government was determined to complete it on priority basis by providing all the required funds for it.

The meeting was held in a cordial atmosphere, in which Ahsan Iqbal clarified misgivings about CPEC.

The minister said that KPK should ensure speedy land acquisition of parts of western route, which has to pass through some areas of KPK.

He assured the KPK CM that federal government would not discriminate with any province or region in CPEC, which is bound to benefit all parts of the country especially the less-developed provinces KPK and Balochistan.

Ahsan Iqbal said that Western route was very much part of monographic study of CPEC, which was the guiding document of its transport plan.

He clarified that CPEC document clearly states that no new CPEC road would be constructed under CPEC framework, but it envisages developing missing links on existing network including western route.

Ahsan assured provincial chief minister that federal government would incorporate the economic zones on the recommendations of provinces.

He asked KP government to come up with their specific proposals for economic zone. KPK should engage a well-reputed consultant to develop identify commercially viable sites in the province to make them attractive for the investors. The minister also assured that all provinces would be given the representation in working group.

Ahsan Iqbal said that federal government is ready to extend sovereign guarantee to KP on the lines given to other provinces. The minister said that CPEC framework focuses on Gwadar, infrastructure and energy in the first phase of CPEC.

He maintained that federal government believed in inclusive development in the country by not discriminating with any part of the country.

He listed mega projects that federal government has launched in KPK through PSDP including $11 billion Dassu Dam. In KPK, federal government approved highest number of projects related to higher education in the province as part of its commitment for empowering youth through higher education.

He assured KPK CM that federal government would take Chashma Right Bank Canal project on priority basis that would benefit irrigation system the project immensely.

The KPK CM expressed satisfaction on assurance of federal government to provide funds for western route and assured to officially confirm sites received by KP government for industrial zones within three days.

*Copyright APP (Associated Press of Pakistan), 2016*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lowari Tunnel - Project Layout*














Salient Features







Modified Tunnel Profile







Work Program






Chakdara-Chitral Section (N-45)






Source: Infrastructure Development in Pakistan | Page 462

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lowari Tunnel *


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*E-35 Updates *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*E-35 Updates *


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Parliamentary Committee on CPEC meets in Islamabad*





ISLAMABAD: Parliamentary Committee on CPEC met in Islamabad on Friday under the chairmanship of Senator Mushahid Hussain Sayed.

Finance Minister of Sind Syed Murad Ali Shah was deputed by the Sindh Chief Minister to represent the Sindh government and present the perspective of the province regarding CPEC issues.

He presented the case for establishing a port at Keti Bandar as a special terminal for the export of coal which would be mined at Thar as well as a rail link and Special Economic Zone. Senator Mushahid Hussain directed the Ministry of Ports and Shipping to have consultation between the experts of the Sindh government to examine the feasibility of the project so that Thar could become the future energy power house.

On the issue of the Sukhi Kenari hydel power project in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, the Chairman of the Parliamentary Committee constituted a 2-member sub-committee to coordinate both with the provincial and federal government to resolve the issue at the earliest.


*CPEC TO BRING RAPID DEVELOPMENT IN PAKISTAN: ENVOY*








KARACHI: The China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and other regional developments would bring rapid economic progress in Pakistan.

This was stated by Ambassador of Argentina, Rodolf J. Martin Saravia, while speaking at Meet the Editors Programme held here on Thursday. The programme was organized by the Council of Pakistan Newspaper Editors (CPNE).

The Envoy while appreciating the determination and resilience of the Pakistanis said that they are very hospitable people.

He said that CPEC and other regional developments will result in rapid economic progress in Pakistan.

He also called for exchange of delegations of journalists between Pakistan and Argentina.

He further said that two governments also collaborating in energy, health and other sectors.

The envoy said that Pakistan has rendered immense sacrifices in the fight against terror and significance success of operation of Zarb-Azb is being acknowledged the world over.

The Honorary Consul General of Paraguay, Kanwar M. Tariq, also spoke on the occasion.


*Army committed to provide security for CPEC project: COAS*





General Raheel Sharif visited the newly raised Special Security Division (SSD) for security of CPEC.
RAWALPINDI (Web Desk) – Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Raheel Sharif on Friday reiterated Pak Army’s commitment to provide security for China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and the work force involved, terming this to be a game changer for Pakistan which has the potential to transform the lives of people of the country.

He stated this during visit to headquarters of the newly raised Special Security Division (SSD) for security of CPEC.

On arrival, the COAS was received by Lieutenant General Malik Zafar Iqbal and Major General Abid Rafique, Commander SSD.

He was given a detailed briefing on the progress of raising of the force and wide ranging security aspects of CPEC.

General Raheel Sharif emphasized the need to ensure a peaceful environment to be able to push all the planned developmental projects.

He said: “We are totally aware of all campaigns against the Corridor.”

The Army Chief vowed that the security forces are ready to pay any price to turn this long cherished dream into reality.

He instructed that all possible measures must be taken in coordination with law enforcement agencies and other stake holders to make CPEC a success and beneficial for all and sundry.

The CPEC, a network of roads, railways and pipelines, involves energy and infrastructure projects linking the neighbors economies and creating an "economic corridor" between Pakistan‘s Gwadar port and China‘s western Xinjiang region.


----------



## SBD-3

After KPK, Sindh opens a new pendora box.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

SBD-3 said:


> After KPK, Sindh opens a new pendora box.


Time to hold a placard ," Don't kill CPEC".


----------



## Muhammad Omar

S.U.R.B. said:


> Time to hold a placard ," Don't kill CPEC".



He Said it 

Gen Raheel says army will turn CPEC dream into reality | Page 2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Undergoing Work on Karachi Hyderabad Motorway M-9*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Pakistan, China ink accord to build 350 MW coal power plant in Karachi*





The work on the plant, having a capacity of 350 MW, will start in July, which will be completed in 31 months.
Pakistan and China have signed a contract to build a coal-fired power plant near the Bin Qasim port in Karachi.
The work on the plant, having a capacity of 350 MW, will start in July, which will be completed in 31 months.

The agreement was signed between China’s state-owned Harbin Electric Corporation and Pakistan Siddiqsons Energy.


*CPEC rapidly moving towards completion: Shahbaz Sharif*

*



*
The Chief Minister said that CPEC holds importance of a game changer for Pakistan
LAHORE (Dunya News) – Chief Minister (CM) Shahbaz Sharif has said that different projects under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) are rapidly moving towards completion, Dunya News reported Saturday.

The Chief Minister expressed these views in a meeting with federal minister Abdul Qadir Baloch in the provincial capital.

He said that Pakistan’s future would be revolutionized after completion of the massive USD 46 billion investment called the economic corridor. He said that a new era of progress has begun in leadership of Prime Minister (PM) Nawaz Sharif.

The Chief Minister said that CPEC holds importance of a game changer for Pakistan.

CM Shahbaz said that today Pakistan is more secure and economically stable than 2013. Unjust criticism on government’s welfare projects is synonymous to discouragement of commoner’s wellbeing, he added.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*CPEC Security Force to Be Deployed Till June 2016*
*Nine Thousand Military Commandos including Six Thousand Local Recruits will be deputed by June, 2016. Process of recruitment had been put up on fast track.*

*



*

*A delegation from China (China Overseas Ports Holding Company Ltd) Chief Guest H.E Mr. Yu Boren, Consul General China in Lahore visited Lahore Chamber of Commerce & Industries (LCCI) and had a meeting with LCCI Vice President Mr. Nasir Saeed, Mian Ashraf, Mr. Shahid Hasssan Sheikh, Mian Anjum Naseer ,Mr. Sohail Lishare, Mr. Kashif Anwar and LCCI Executive Committee Members.*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*BALOCHISTAN: Aerial view of the N-10 National Highway (Makran Coastal Highway). N-10 is a 653-km long National Highway, which runs from Karachi to Gwadar along Pakistan's Arabian Sea coastline. It was constructed by Pakistan Army's Frontier Works Organization (FWO) between 2002 and 2004 *

*Soon this will be Converted/ Expanded to 6 Lane Motorway*











*Chinese Company committed to open a 1 million ton capacity steel mill in Punjab
A Chinese company has expressed*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Gwadar will become an important Shipping Point. 
If connected with neighbouring Countries, Gawader will be a trade Center for whole Asia. (Chairman China Company).*






*Mr. Muhammad Anwar, CEO (NSTN) signing MOU to develop a terminal at Gwadar Port with GITL/COPHC.*







*Punjab Board of Investment & Trade (PBIT) inks MoU with Chongqing Jiulongpo Bureau of Commerce China‬*

A 20 member delegation from #China visited the Punjab Board of Investment and Trade’s headquarters in Lahore‬ to discuss the possibility of a partnership and to explore Punjab’s rapidly rising automobile and construction industries.

The delegation, which consisted of members from the Chongqing Jiulongpo Bureau of Commerce along with Mr. Xing Ping, President of the China Pakistan Economic & Trade Association and various businessman came to Pakistan on a 4 day trip to look for investment and partnership opportunities in the above mentioned industries.

The meeting was fruitful as Mr. Mudassir Tipu, Director General of PBIT and Mr. Liu Yun, Director General of the Chongqing Jiulongpo Bureau of Commerce signed a Memorandum of Understanding which stated that both parties will help each other out in whatever capacity possible. Trade and Investment will be enhanced and the PBIT will act as a facilitator to assist the Bureau by arranging meetings for them with prominent members in Punjab of their respective and interested industries.

The automobile and construction industries are very big and lucrative in China and through this meeting; we can hope that their expertise can be used to help the same industries in Punjab.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Hazara Motorway E-35*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Hazara Motorway E-35*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*National Assembly panel approves 'Special Economic Zones (Amend) Bill, 2015'*

National Assembly Standing Committee on Cabinet Secretariat has approved "Special Economic Zones (Amendment) Bill, 2015" to give exemption from all taxes on income for enterprises commencing commercial production by June, 30, 2020, in the Special Economic Zones (SEZs) for the next 10-year. The Committee met with Rana Muhammad Hayat Khan in the chair at Parliament House on Wednesday. Chairman Board of Investment (BoI), Dr Muftah Ismail presented the Bill in the meeting. 

The Committee approved the "The Special Economic Zones (Amendment) Bill, 2015 without any amendment. The Special Economic Zones would be established under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). Dr Muftah Ismail while briefing the Committee said that after the amendments through the SEZ (Amendment) Ordinance 2015, SEZs would be within the customs territory of Pakistan and Zone Enterprises would be able to sell their products in domestic markets without payment of customs and other duties which will attract more foreign investors to establish their industries in SEZs. He said the package of incentives has also been amended and instead of giving custom duty exemption for indefinite period; only one time exemption at the time of setting up of an industry has been allowed. 

The BoI Chairman said that regarding Income Tax holiday; the period of facility for the developer of the zone has been reduced from 10 years to 5 years and for the zone enterprises the incentive of 10 years Income Tax holiday has only been extended to those units which are set-up by 30-06-2020, for other units the facility will be 5 years only. 

He said that that the legislation would encourage and facilitate domestic and foreign investors to invest in manufacturing sectors of Pakistan offering them special exemption and incentives leading to reduce cost of doing business with efficient infrastructure. According to section 36 (a) of the Bill, "One time exemption from all custom-duties and taxes on plant and machinery imported into Pakistan except the items listed under Chapter 87 of the Pakistan Customs Tariff, for the setting up of an SEZ subject to verification by BOI." 

BOI Chairman Dr Muftah Ismail said that almost 28 to 30 industrial zones would be established in the first phase. He said that the government would provide the facilities of electricity, gas and others to the industrial zones. However, the Committee members raised the questions, how the government would provide gas and electricity to industrial zones while there is already shortage of energy in the country. 

The BoI Chairman said that the government is working to overcome the shortage of energy in the country. He said that Pakistan State Oil (PSO) has received as many as 25 shipments of Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG) and we are providing gas to industries without any interruption. He said that the imported LNG is cheaper than the domestic gas. He said the government has also reduced the price of electricity. 

At this moment a very funny and interesting situation was created in the meeting when Chairman Rana Hayat Khan said that the Committee will approve this Bill but first the BoI Chairman has to explain why price of urea bag fertiliser is not being reduced while the price of oil and gas has been reduced in the country. "Sir, it is not my subject, you should call the minister concerned in the meeting to explain it", Muftah said. "No, no, the Committee will pass the Bill, if you (Muftah) explain why the price of urea is not decreasing. If the price of urea is reduced then product of agriculture sector would increase and Pakistan would prosper," the Chairman said. 

While pointing towards the media personnel who were seated in the Committee, the Chairman questioned them don't you think, the price of Urea should be reduced? The attendants just smiled on the remarks of the Committee Chairman. Later, the Committee passed the Special Economic Zones (Amendment) Bill, 2015" Bill without any amendment. 

*Chinese businesses prefer to invest in Pakistan: envoy*

RAWALPINDI: The government of China and its people have always expressed their love for Pakistan and its people and Chinese businesses prefer to invest in Pakistan to boost bilateral trade, said Chinese Ambassador Sun Weidong at the inauguration of an event in connection with ‘China Week’ on Wednesday.

The envoy was accompanied by Chairman of the Parliamentary Committee on China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Senator Mushahid Hussain while starting off the first day of China Week.

Mr Weidong said that China was Pakistan’s largest trading partner and that Pakistan was China’s second largest trading partner in South Asia.

“Trade volume between the two countries has increased to about $19 billion. CPEC, which is worth $46 billion, is an important project and shows how important Pakistan is for China,” he said.

He said that this year marked 65 years of diplomatic ties between the two countries and reminded those present of Chinese President Xi Jingping’s visit to Pakistan last year when more than 52 projects had been signed by both countries.

He lauded the efforts of the Rawalpindi Chamber of Commerce and Industry (RCCI) in organising events for China Week and extended his cooperation in organising similar events in the future.

The envoy ended his address by saying Pak cheen dosti zindabad (Long live Pakistan-China friendship) in Urdu.

In his address, Senator Mushahid Hussain said that both countries had a great history of friendship, which had withstood the tests of time.

He said CPEC will help the Pakistani economy get better and will strengthen the country as all four provinces, Kashmir and Gilgit Baltistan will benefit from it.

“The project will draw in more business and investments into Pakistan,” he said.

He urged the business community to play their role in making CPEC a success.

RCCI President Mian Humayun Perviz said the friendship between the two countries is time tested which is why it is referred to as ‘all weather friendship’.

For promoting trade relations between Pakistan and China, RCCI will hold industrial exhibitions in many Asian countries, including China, he added.

Though trade between the countries has increased, there is room for further improvement, he said.

“We must explore new opportunities. Trading in gems, jewellery, marble, poultry, pharma and information technology can bring a lot of investment into Pakistan,” he said.

Trade delegations and business owners are making regular visits to China and this will further strengthen relations between the two neighbouring countries, he added.

Afterwards, the Chinese the envoy visited some of the stalls and stressed on the importance of joint ventures.

Many companies, including Chinese organisations, had put up stalls at the exhibition with some displaying cars and motorcycles and other displaying leather products, garments and other items. A gallery was reserved for an exhibition of Chinese art.

Schoolchildren put on a colourful performance portraying Pakistani and Chinese cultures and music.

Also attending were RCCI senior vice president Saqib Rafiq, vice president Muhammad Aqil Obaid, group leader Sheikh Shabbir, SM Naseem, former presidents, members of the executive committee and other industrialists, traders and business owners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Its amazing how China can save from this route .. wont be surprise if i start to see alot of companies moving to Pakistan specially in gawadar.. a package which take 15 days to reach Gulf or europe it will take only 4 to 8 days plus labour is cheap in Pakistan and basics of infrastructure will be therr to build new planned cities..
Insha'Allah future is bright..
We have to avoid to enter in any kind of war.. time to ignore india even if its cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*CPEC: PM Nawaz to inaugurate western route in D I Khan this month: Senate told*


ISLAMABAD, Pakistan: Minister of State for Parliamentary Affairs, Sheikh Aftab on Thursday apprised the Senate that Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif would inaugurate western route of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project in Dera Ismail Khan this month.
Replying to a question, he said that the western route will start from Havellian, Fatehjang, Pindigheb, Mianwali, D I Khan and passing through various areas of Balochistan reach to Gwadar.

He said funds had been allocated for western route and tenders operation would start from Friday.

The minister said that 147 projects costing Rs. 2,114 billion relating to infrastructure sector (energy, water, transport and communication and physical planning and housing), have been approved by the present government that are being financed under PSDP 2015-16.

He said that government was focusing on launching development projects in far-flung areas and interlinked them to other parts of the country.

He said that work on Havellian-Burhan and Havellain-Islamabad route is in progress, adding that work on Karachi-Hyderabad was also launched.

He said that CPEC transport sector projects were covered in Transport Monographic Study. The minister said that Orange Line was not included in the study. The agreement on Orange Line Project was signed on the occasion of Chinese President visit to Pakistan. He said that Orange Line Project was totally financed by the Government of the Punjab and they have made all the arrangements for its financing, adding no federal government resources are involved in the project.


*Chinese team visits Gwadar port*

GWADAR: An eight-member Chinese delegation arrived here on Wednesday and inspected the Gwadar deep seaport.

Wa Xian, secretary of the Communist Party, Xinjiang chapter, is leading the delegation sent by China’s Foreign Ministry Committee.

The Chinese team was given a briefing by the director general of Planning and Development, Munir Ahmed Jan, and chairman of District Council Gwadar, Babo Gulab.

Mr Wa said they had come to inspect development projects initiated by the two countries in Gwadar and review arrangements for a high-level Chinese delegation’s visit which is expected next month.

*‘Chinese investment in Pakistan to create thousands of job opportunities’*

ISLAMABAD: A 15-member Chinese delegation visited Islamabad Chamber of Commerce and Industry (ICCI)here on Saturday and expressed hope that the Chinese investment in Pakistan under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would help generate over 10,000 more job opportunities in the country.

The delegation was led by Gan Rongkun Vice Governor ofHubei Province and discussed with the local businessmen prospects of investment and joint ventures in One Belt One Road and China Pakistan Economic Corridor projects.

The delegation showed interest to explore investment opportunities in energy and infrastructure development projects including constructions of roads airports and railway network in Pakistan.

They said both countries have good potential to enhance cooperation in auto manufacturing steel cement power generation services industry and many other areas.

They said Pakistan now has political stability and growing economy and these factors were stimulating interest in Chinese investors to explore Pakistan for investment and joint ventures.

They said China State Construction Corp has already participated in many construction projects in Pakistan including Centaraus New Islamabad Airport and Chinese investors would construct a 392 KMs superhighway to connect Islamabad with other cities and industrial park in Pakistan.

They also invited Pakistani businessmen to visit Hubei Province to explore business opportunities as it enjoyed strategic location in the center of China with huge business potential.

In his welcome address Atif Ikram, Sheikh President Islamabad Chamber of Commerce and Industry said that CPEC was considered a game changer for Pakistan and more Chinese investors should be encouraged to participate in this historic project for its timely completion.

He said there was huge potential of investment in many sectors of Pakistan s economy including energy infrastructure mining manufacturing engineering IT and others while CPEC was poised to open new horizons of investment opportunities between China and Pakistan.

He said China has good expertise and advanced technology while Pakistan offered attractive incentives to foreign investors.

He urged that Chinese investors should harvest the investment friendly policies of the current regime by enhancing investment and joint ventures in Pakistan.


*Chinese investors express keen interest in Pakistani auto market*

Islamabad—Federal Minister for Industries and Production Ghulam Murtaza Khan Jatoi, Friday, said that Chinese investors should invest in Pakistan’s growing auto market especially in small cars in the wake of a huge demand for small cars. While talking to a delegation of Chinese investors led by Vice Governor of Chinese Hubei province here, Jatoi said that there was a huge potential of investment in Pakistan in manufacturing, engineering, mining, energy and infrastructure.
“CPEC has opened new horizons of industrial opportunities between China and Pakistan,” He said. He also invited Chinese investors to invest in Export Processing Zones and National Industrial Parks and urged to harvest the benefits of investment friendly policies of the present regime. He also lured the visiting delegation with new auto-policy, which he said was on cards. He briefly introduced new auto policy and benefits associated with new entrants. He also briefed the delegation about Export Processing Zone and National Industrial Parks of Gawadar.
Head of the delegation Gan Rongkun and other members of the delegation showed their excitement for investment in the fast growing economy of Pakistan. Gan Rongkun said that industrialists and businessmen of Hubei were interested in every field from manufacturing to infrastructure building. Federal secretary Arif Azim, and CEO, Engineering Development Board Tariq Ejaz Choudhary were also present in the meeting, Federal Secretary, in his concluding remarks, said that there was a massive movement in the country in the wake of CPEC and that there was a lot of room to build bridges between the two brotherly nations. He also hoped that industry to industry relation will help learn a lot from Chinese experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Planned Interchanges on Lahore - Abdul Hakeem section of PKM/KLM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
M2- PKM/KLM interchange near Ravi tool palaza Lahore







Jarawala Road Interchange near Sharaqpur




Nankana Sahib Interchange




Jaranawala Interchange




Samundri Interchange




Rajana Interchange




Pir Mahal Interchange




PKM/KLM - M4 Interchange near Darkhana/Abdul Hakeem



*


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar

*GovernorSindh‬ Dr. Ishrat Ul Ebad Khan inspected the progress on ‪M9‬ Karachi-Hyderabad Motorway.
DG FWO briefed GovernorSindh about the progress on M9 Motorway and ‪LyariExpressWay‬.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..........................
*Universities on western route of CPEC to start this year*

ISLAMABAD: Planning, Development and Reform Minister Ahsan Iqbal has said that universities in Fata, Zhob, Gwadar and those located on western route of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) will start functioning this year and produce quality human resource for the CPEC.

These institutes are part of the government’s efforts along with the focus on infrastructure development and energy production through the mega development programme.

He made the remarks at a seminar on the “China-Pakistan Economic Corridor; Opportunities and Challenges”, organised by Preston University at the National Library, where he was the chief guest.

Iqbal described the CPEC as a trans-regional project that would benefit three billion people of the region and through enhanced connectivity with other countries, it would play an instrumental role in integrating the whole region.

He dispelled the impression that the CPEC would benefit any single province and said this controversy was political and had no relevance with facts, adding there was a consensus among all parties on developing the corridor.

“CPEC would benefit the most backward areas of the country and this change can be seen in the emerging human settlements on sections of the western route from Quetta to Gwadar, which is scheduled to be completed by the end of this year.” He said the completion of western and central routes would bring a new era of development and prosperity in Balochistan.

Referring to energy projects, he said Sindh was the largest recipient of projects where $11.5 billion of the $35 billion worth of energy schemes were being implemented under the CPEC.

Iqbal said the CPEC was not a project restricted to the current government’s tenure but it was a 15-year venture expected to be completed by 2030. It would focus on infrastructure development, Gwadar seaport, energy and industrial cooperation.

Along with the CPEC, the Tapi gas pipeline and CASA-1,000 power import projects would redefine cooperation in western Asia.

Iqbal called on scholars and the academia to join hands with the government to tackle the challenges facing the CPEC in the optimal utilisation of its potential.

....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

1,320 MW Sahiwal Coal Power Project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Initial Gwadar Free Zone






`1,320 MW Port Qasim Coal Power Project






1,320 MW Haveli Bahadur Shah RLNG Power Project

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar free zone inaugurated today










_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

GWADAR: A multi-million dollar port being developed by China in Pakistan is set to be at “full operation” by the end of the year, a Chinese official said Tuesday, part of Beijing’s ambitious economic plans in the region.

Gwadar port, on Pakistan’s southwest coast, will see roughly one million tonnes of cargo going through it by 2017, said Zhang Baozhong, chairman of the Chinese public company in charge of the development.

Current trade there is “basically nothing”, he told reporters on the sidelines of a seminar about the port’s development Tuesday.

“We hope a big jump will take place… Our dream is to make Gwadar a regional trading centre,” he said.

Gwadar, in Balochistan province, forms what officials call the “heart” of the China Pakistan Economic Corridor, a grand $46 billion project giving Beijing greater access to the Middle East, Africa and Europe through Pakistan.

The port was built in 2007 with technical help from Beijing as well as Chinese financial assistance of about $248 million.


----------



## ghazi52

*First cargo from China to reach Gwadar this year: Gen Raheel*





QUETTA: Army chief General Raheel Sharif said on Tuesday that the first cargo from China would reach Gwadar deep seaport this year.

“Insha Allah this year, we will move cargo from heartland China to Gwadar and beyond, fulfilling our dream,” he said while addressing a seminar on prospects of peace and development in Balochistan.

The seminar was organised by Turbat University, Devot Organisation and the commander Southern Command. Chief Minister Nawab Sanaullah Zehri, Commander Southern Command Lt Gen Aamir Riaz and a large number of people attended the seminar.

Gen Raheel said CPEC was a lifetime opportunity for Pakistan to improve the socio-economic equation of its underprivileged areas and populace. “I assure the people of Balochistan that it is they who will benefit the most from this project.”

Since the onset of CPEC, Balochistan has seen unprecedented development of communication infrastructure as army engineers were mobilised for construction while army and Frontier Corps units were used for security of the projects, he said.

“Over the past two years, 675kms of roads have already been constructed, while by the end of this year, a total of 870kms of road infrastructure will be completed by the Frontier Works Organisation (FWO).”

He said it was his belief that CPEC was poised to bring a true economic transformation to the province, and Gwadar was central to the broader conception of CPEC. ‘[However,] the corridor itself ranges from western China to the plains and coasts of Pakistan and promises to bring prosperity to the remotest areas of Pakistan from Gilgit-Baltistan to Balochistan,” he added.






Gen Raheel said that while many world powers had appreciated the true potential of CPEC as a catalyst of economic transformation of the entire region, the project had also raised many eyebrows ‘by those competing for influence in the region’.

In an apparent reference to the arrest of Indian spy Kulbhushan Yadav from Balochistan last month, the army chief said India had openly challenged this initiative and its spy agency, the Research and Analysis Wing (RAW), was blatantly involved in destabilising Pakistan.

“We all know that hostile intelligence agencies are averse to this grand project. Let me make it clear that we will not allow anyone to create impediments and turbulence in any part of Pakistan. Therefore, it is important for all to leave behind confrontation and focus on cooperation,” he said.

The army chief vowed to ensure security of CPEC, adding that a 15,000-strong dedicated force was already in place under the ambit of a special security division.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

I got a big question that occured to me some time ago.

Has it been stated anywhere how much of the proposed 46 billion investment will come via direct greenfield FDI, opex FDI (brownfield) and how much as loans infused into Pakistan Banks etc (which is not technically FDI) etc. The latter method may account for why Pak FDI figures are still not increasing to the levels one would expect (according to UNCTAD + Pak Govt figures):

http://boi.gov.pk/foreigninvestmentinpakistan.aspx


----------



## Sky lord

Nilgiri said:


> I got a big question that occured to me some time ago.
> 
> Has it been stated anywhere how much of the proposed 46 billion investment will come via direct greenfield FDI, opex FDI (brownfield) and how much as loans infused into Pakistan Banks etc (which is not technically FDI) etc. The latter method may account for why Pak FDI figures are still not increasing to the levels one would expect (according to UNCTAD + Pak Govt figures):
> 
> http://boi.gov.pk/foreigninvestmentinpakistan.aspx


Could you explain in simple language please? Totally went over my head.


----------



## Nilgiri

Sky lord said:


> Could you explain in simple language please? Totally went over my head.



Well its the same reason ODA (development aid) does not register as FDI.

Greenfield FDI has to be injected as joint venture, or starting a full blown investment individually etc.

Brownfield FDI occurs later (you bring in money to continue operations + buy more shares/stocks, its not creating any new physical stuff).

But money can also be "invested" through other means i.e you can create a loan instrument/plan or inject money directly into local banks (to fund their own loans). These dont count as FDI, for same reason the JICA loan to India for bullet train does not count as FDI. It ends up registering as internal investment.

So I'm just wondering which of the routes (FDI, loan, ODA, grants), CPEC is more designed around if anyone knows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

Nilgiri said:


> Well its the same reason ODA (development aid) does not register as FDI.
> 
> Greenfield FDI has to be injected as joint venture, or starting a full blown investment individually etc.
> 
> Brownfield FDI occurs later (you bring in money to continue operations + buy more shares/stocks, its not creating any new physical stuff).
> 
> But money can also be "invested" through other means i.e you can create a loan instrument/plan or inject money directly into local banks (to fund their own loans). These dont count as FDI, for same reason the JICA loan to India for bullet train does not count as FDI. It ends up registering as internal investment.
> 
> So I'm just wondering which of the routes (FDI, loan, ODA, grants), CPEC is more designed around if anyone knows.


Thanks Dude.

So in this case must be mostly 1 ( I'm guessing) and maybe some 3s. 

I had some more questions for you but Drat! Looks like you're pinked out again! What do you do bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

AsSalam Alaikum... to Everyone.... i'm posting updates from 15th March 2016


A 20-member delegation of Chinese investors and businessmen led by Secretary Communist Party of China Xijiang province, Huang Zhigang met Punjab Chief Minister Muhammad Shehbaz Sharif, here today.

Matters regarding promotion of trade, economic and business relations between #China and Pakistan especially Punjab were discussed in the meeting.

The Chinese investors expressed interest in investment in the project of setting up industrial park in Punjab. The Chief Minister said that Pak-China friendship has turned into useful economic cooperation between the two countries. He said that China has supported Pakistan in every hour of need.

He said that CPEC‬ is a precious gift of Chinese President, Prime Minister and government for Pakistan and Pakistani nation can never forget this historic gift. He said that CPEC project are guarantee to progress and prosperity of Pakistan.

Mian Shahbaz Sharif welcomed the interest shown by Chinese companies in investment in industrial park project and assured that all out facilities will be provided to Chinese investors. He said that the holding of Pak-China Business Forum has strengthened trade and business relations between the two countries.

Secretary Communist Party of China Huang Zhigang said that China is proud of its friendship with Pakistan and economic and trade relations with Punjab will be further strengthened. He said that CPEC projects reflect the increasing economic cooperation between the two countries. He said that Punjab government led by Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif is providing all out facilities to Chinese investors.

Provincial Ministers Rana Mashhood Ahmad, Ayesha Ghaus Pasha, Khawaja Ahmad Ahsaan, President Bank of Punjab, concerned secretaries and senior officers were also present on the occasion.













*CM Punjab Addressed certificate distribution ceremony at UET Lahore. First batch of engineers have been trained to work on Sahiwal Coal Power Plant...*

*CM Said I would like to appreciate UET for assuming leadership position in strengthening the CPEC‬ by collaborating with the Chinese Energy Companies.*

*It is important that our universities provide academic foundation to the China-Pakistan bilateral relations in general & CPEC in particular.*

*Universities esp. institutes of engineering & technology must design their modules & courses by linking them to the demand side of the #CPEC.*







*Gwadar port to be operational by year end: Chinese official*

GWADAR: The multi-million dollar Gwadar port is set to be at "full operation" by the end of the year, a Chinese official said Tuesday, part of Beijing's ambitious economic plans in the region.

Gwadar port will see roughly one million tonnes of cargo going through it by 2017, said Zhang Baozhong, chairman of the company in charge of development, the China Overseas Ports Holding Company.

Current trade there is "basically nothing", he told reporters on the sidelines of a seminar about the port's development Tuesday.

"We hope a big jump will take place... Our dream is to make Gwadar a regional trading centre," he said.

Gwadar forms what officials call the "heart" of the China Pakistan Economic Corridor, a grand $46 billion project giving Beijing greater access to the Middle East, Africa and Europe through Pakistan.

The port was built in 2007 with technical help from Beijing as well as Chinese financial assistance of about $248 million.

Zhang said the tonnage will initially comprise "quite a number" of construction materials for the city's development, which Pakistani officials envision turning into another Dubai.

Exports will at first focus on the local fishing industry, he said, with a modern processing plant planned for the area, though he would not give a timeline for the plant.

"We shall try to process it here... So that the locals can benefit," he told reporters after the seminar.

Desperately poor Balochistan has been roiled since 2004 by a separatist insurgency aimed at seeking greater control over the province's resources.

Locals have accused the Chinese of conspiring with the elite to plunder the province while doing little to share profits and create jobs for residents.

*COAS Addressed & assured in Balochistan!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*CPEC a lifetime opportunity for Pakistan ‬ to improve underprivileged areas: army chief*


















*CPEC’S RAIL TRACK UPGRADATION TO BEGIN WITHIN 6 MONTHS: SAAD*

Multan—Federal Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafiq said on Friday that work on rail track upgradation in the country under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would begin within next six months from Multan. Addressing a gathering of industrialists, the Railways Minister termed the CPEC as a game changing project to usher in a new era of prosperity in the country.
He said Multan and surroundings were plain areas and lie in the middle and hence beginning rail track up gradation from here would be easy. Saad Rafiq said rail track would be upgraded from Karachi to Multan, Lahore, Rawalpindi, Peshawar and up to Torkham. He said with the availability of upgraded modern track, trains would be operating at a high speed of 160 kilometres per hour.
Saad Rafiq announced that e-ticketing system would be operational in Railways soon that would enable people book seats from their home and make payments through fast money transfer facilities already available in the country. He said 80 per cent work on e-ticketing system had been completed and once operational it would resolve the problem of tickets sale through black marketing once and for all.
He said since the day he took over as Railways minister three year back, he encountered new problem every day. But, he added, he kept on moving forward while solving problems. The minister said Railways earnings would be around Rs 35 billion coming June 2016 which was just over Rs 18 billion when he took over the charge as minister.
He said freight trains’ earning was only Rs 1.8 billion which the Railways was projected to elevate to Rs 12 billion in June 2016. He said that provinces had the Railways land but recently KPK had transfered land to Railways and efforts would be made to get Railways land in other provinces too.
He said land record of Railways was undergoing computerization process. According to record available, Railways land measure around 167,000 acres. However, another 15000 acre land has been detected during the process of computerization of land record of Railways. Saad said double track had been laid between Lahore and Karachi, however, work on double track from La-hore to Peshawar was yet to be completed.
He said 11 railway stations were being upgraded and renovated on modern lines under the annual development plan while another 31 railway stations’ renovation including the one in Multan would be taken up in the second phase. He said air conditioned coaches would be attached to Multan-Rawalpindi Meher Express. He said that he was determined to upgrade rest of the trains but added that it would take at least three years to complete this task.
He said there was need for introduction of a fast train to run from Multan to Islamabad and a high level meet-ing would be held within next few days to discuss the matter. He said Railways was interested in running a cargo train from Karachi to Multan for transportation of business goods but business community of this area did not took interest in the initiative despite the fact that Railways was offering freight fare much below what truck containers charge and would ensure transpirtation in shortest possible time.
He said that Musa Pak train was running in losses and that is why a new train, Multan Express, was inaugu-rated today that would run from Multan to Lahore to compensate for losses incurred by Musa Pak train. He, however, added that this train was being introduced for 90 days with upgraded facilities like Wifi and oth-ers. Its financial performance would be reviewed after three months.—APP

*Joint production in economic zones : Ahsan Iqbal proposes China-Pakistan business platform*

ISLAMABAD: Planning, Development and Reform Minister Ahsan Iqbal on Friday proposed China-Pakistan business platform for joint production in economic zones under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

He also proposed for working out a mechanism for training of Pakistani human resource in Shandong province to learn about setting up and management of economic zones in Pakistan.

The minister also proposed to establish linkages between universities in Shandong province and Pakistan for exchange of faculty and students as part of people-to-people contact and suggested for alignment of Pakistan exportable products with Chinese import needs to benefit the Pakistani manufacturers and increase trade volume with China.

He put forward these proposals in a meeting with Shandong Province of China Vice Governor Xia Gang, leading a high level delegation.

Ahsan Iqbal said that Shandong is most developed and industrialised province of China. There are enormous opportunities for Pakistan and Shandong province to collaborate in textile, energy, engineering and agro-based industry, he added.

He proposed that Shandong province could benefit at large from the lower cost labour in Pakistan, relocating its labour-intensive industries to make their products more competitive.

He said that human resource development is a critical area wherein Pakistan might seek assistance from Shandong province by utilising its trained human resource. The minister also called for cooperation in agriculture sector to increase agricultural products and products in Pakistan.

Ashan Iqbal stated that Pakistan could also benefit from Shandong experiences in soil and water conservation, which is critical to Pakistan. Talking about the provision of clean water, the minister urged that Pakistan and Shandong could also join hands to purify the drinking water in the rural areas of Pakistan.

He said that Pakistan needs export-led growth by re-orienting the production models, which could be done by learning from the experiences and expertise of Shandong province. He also proposed holding of business conferences in Pakistan and Shandong, attracting the businessmen from both sides to enhance business-to-business contacts by putting in place an institutional framework.

The minister said that Pakistan greatly values its friendship with China who came to invest in Pakistan at critical juncture of the country's history. "CPEC raised investment profile of Pakistan in the world by making it safe haven for billions of Chinese investment, he added.

He said that CPEC is fusion of visions of leadership of both countries and a win-win proposition for China and Pakistan, as it would provide China the safest and shortest land route to trade with the world and would help Pakistan to become regional trading and industrialised hub through enhanced economic integration.

Ahsan Iqbal hoped that visit of the vice governor would enhance the future cooperation and collaboration between Pakistan and Shandong to further strengthen the bilateral ties between China and Pakistan.

Shandong Vice Governor Xia Gang said that his province looks forward to work with Pakistan in various areas and assured to consider proposals of the Planning and Development minister for furthering the cooperation in economic field between Pakistan and Shandong 

*GWADAR PORT TO OPEN NEW VISTAS OF PROSPERITY: ASIF*

Sialkot—Defence Minister Khawaja Muhammad Asif has said that government was utilizing all available resources for improving the means of communication across the country.
Talking to APP at Muslim League House here on Sunday he said the basic concept to improve means of communication was to bringing far-off and neglected areas at equal par with the developed parts of the country. The linking remote areas with developed areas will bring revolutionary changes in life style and open new era of development and prosperity he added.
The minister said, the mega project of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would play instrumental role in bringing revolutionary change and usher of economic stability and prosperity not only in Pakistan but also in the region.
Khawaja Asif was of the opinion that Gwadar port will play a dominating role in ensuring drastic economic stability and overall development of the country.
He said that the development work on Sialkot-Lahore motorway will be undertaken in near future adding that motorway project will help in linking remote areas along with its track and reduced the distance between Sialkot-Lahore.
Asif disclosed that development work on setting up Engineering Centre of Excellence in Head Marala for providing higher skilled development education and on a ring road will be carried out in near future.
Meanwhile, Minister for Defence Khawaja Muhammad Asif Sunday demanded for a forensic audit of the funds raised by Imran Khan Foundation (IKF) for rehabilitation of flood victims in 2010.
Talking to a private TV channel, the minister said it was the right of the people to know details of the funds collected in the name of flood victims.
He said the audit should reveal to the people as how much amount had been collected and where it had been spent, besides the balanced amount.
He said the funds had been collected for reconstruction of destroyed houses of the flood victims, but “where these houses have been built,” he questioned the PTI leadership.
Expressing his doubt, the minister asked whether the raised amount had been invested in offshore business.—APP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*FWO at work on CPEC thus Ensuring the timely completion. *


























*Public transport: CPEC railway projects underway, says minister*

Multan Express launched for a 90-day trial. PHOTO: FILE

MULTAN: 
Torkham will be connected to Karachi via Multan, Lahore, Rawalpindi and Peshawar under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project, Minister for Railways Khawaja Saad Rafique said on Friday.

He said a new freight train would also be introduced for Karachi to facilitate the business community in Multan. He was addressing traders at Multan Chamber of Commerce and Industry (MCCI).

Rafique said work on railway projects under the CPEC had begun. He said 11 railway station were being upgraded. He said 31 railway stations would be upgraded next year.

“Pakistan Railways is looking to improve its facilities. We will be purchasing 200 locomotives next year,” he said.

He said train speed was being increased to 160 kilometres per hour in the plains. He said the speed would be limited to 120 kilometres per hour in hilly areas.

The minister said a double track project from Karachi to Lahore via Multan had been completed. “The track for Lahore-Peshawar via Rawalpindi will be doubled in a few years,” he said.

The minister said arrangements for e-ticketing systems at railway stations were being completed.

“Pakistan Railways carries thousands of citizens from all over the country. Passengers should be able to pay for their tickets through debit cards, online bank transfers and micro-transactions,” he said.

He said with the launch of a digital ticketing system, passengers would be able to book and pay for tickets from their homes.

“A digital system minimises chances for corruption. Everything will be handled electronically so that a record can be maintained,” he said.

The minister said air-conditioned coaches would be added in the Rawalpindi-bound Mehr Express to facilitate the travellers from Multan, Muzaffargtarh, Kot Addu, Layyah and Bhakkar.

“A survey of 167,000 acres of railway land has been completed and its record is being computerised,” he said. He said steps were being taken to retrieve railway land under illegal occupation.

He said 28 damaged locomotives had been repaired at the railways workshop.

“Pakistan Railways can be made profitable by introducing cargo trains,” he said.

The minister said PR could not afford to connect the Multan dryport by railway track from its own resources. “Private investors will have to come forward for this project,” he said.

The minister said the Pakistan Railways (PR) budget for sports would be raised to Rs3 billion in the next financial year.

Later, the minister inaugurated the Lahore-bound Multan Express.

He said this train was being introduced for 90 days on an experimental basis. “If it fails to attract commuters, the service will be withdrawn,” he said.

*Pakistan proposes deal with Xinjiang to extend scope of CPEC*

ISLAMABAD: 
Pakistan has proposed to sign a five-year cooperation agreement with China’s western Xinjiang province to extend the scope of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) beyond infrastructure and energy projects to commerce and trade.

The CPEC, announced in April last year, is a more than 2,400km long network of roads and rail links that will connect landlocked Xinjiang region with Arabian Sea through Pakistan’s deep sea port in Gwadar.

*Chinese delegation inaugurates Gwadar Port Free Zone*

Pakistan expressed its desire for a long-term cooperation plan on Wednesday during a delegation level meeting between Planning Minister Ahsan Iqbal and Zhang Chuxian, Member of the Politbureau of Communist Party of China.

Both sides held extensive deliberations to explore more avenues of cooperation between China and Pakistan especially between the latter and Xingiang province of China, bordering Pakistan, said the Planning Ministry.

“There is a big economic and trade potential for Pakistan in Xingiang,” said Ahsan Iqbal after the meeting. He said cooperation between Pakistan and Xingiang could add a new chapter in the CPEC because of their close proximity.






Iqbal proposed a five-year plan for cooperation and partnership in various sectors between Xingiang and Pakistan. “The economic integration and regional connectivity between Pakistan and Xingiang province is critical to making the CPEC successful,” he emphasised.

*Army chief reassures China of CPEC security*

The minister said the CPEC would not only reduce the distance for West China to trade with the outer world but would also drastically cut down the cost of their products because of faster and cheaper transportation of goods.

Zhang Chuxian extended support to the proposal of five years plan and announced that working group comprising both Chinese and Pakistani officials would work on it. He said the CPEC is a flagship project, which would benefit both countries enormously. The planning minister accepted the invitation of Chinese side to visit Kashgar region.

Chinese delegation also sought clarification on permanent opening of Karokarum Highway after it came to know that roughly 142-kilometer long road out of its 800km length would submerge in water due to construction of four mega dams on Indus Cascade.

Pakistan plans to build Akhori, Bunji, Diamer Basha and Dasu dams on Indus cascade. These dams will affect 142km part of the KKH. The NHA chairman informed that the government has prepared a plan to keep the route open.

*CPEC’s western route clears another hurdle*

ISLAMABAD: 
In a first concrete step towards implementing the decisions of last year’s all-party conference (APC), the government cleared on Wednesday construction of the 285-kilometre long western route of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

The Central Development Working Party (CDWP) cleared the Hakla-Dera Ismail Khan four-lane expressway at an estimated cost of Rs129.8 billion, which will link the undeveloped areas of Punjab and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa with the CPEC road network.

*First phase of CPEC to be completed by 2017*

The CDWP also approved another project at a cost of Rs13.6 billion to acquire land for construction of this western route.

Both the projects will now be placed before the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec) for final approval. The CDWP has the mandate to approve projects worth up to Rs3 billion and recommends higher cost schemes for the final approval of Ecnec.

Headed by Planning Minister Ahsan Iqbal, the CDWP sanctioned Rs218.2 billion worth of development projects, including seven projects worth Rs203.5 billion which were referred to Ecnec.

An APC had recommended that the government give priority to the western route of CPEC, which passes through some of the hinterlands of the country and can help address the issue of poverty in these areas. The government had initially preferred the eastern route and allocated more than 90% of CPEC funding for its earlier completion.

The Hakla-Dera Ismail Khan road will be completed by June 2018 and work is expected to begin by the middle of this year. The proposed motorway will be built as a controlled access facility and includes provision of 11 interchanges, 19 flyovers, 15 bridges, 74 underpasses, 259 culverts and three major bridges.

*Towards assessment: Govt urged to discuss CPEC with experts, says Qaiser Bengali*

The new proposed road network will facilitate the traffic in backward areas of Punjab and K-P. The proposed alignment will start near Hakla on M-1 motorway and after traversing through Fatehjang, Pindigheb, Tarap, Daudkhel, Mianwali, Isa Khel, Kundal, Rehmani Khel, Abdul Khel, Paniala and will end near Yarik on N-55.

Ahsan Iqbal said this portion of western route is being built as per the decisions of the APC held in May last year.

The project envisages acquisition of 7,575 acres of land for construction of the expressway. The average unit cost of project is Rs1.8 million per acre, which is slightly on the lower side when compared with the unit cost of the Rs1.97 million per acre of Sukkur-Multan section of the eastern route.

The proposed alignment of the project along the western route of CPEC has been taken up as agreed during the 5th Joint Coordination Committee meeting between China and Pakistan that took place in November 2015.

The CDWP also recommended a project for installation of Ship Lift and Transfer System to provide facilities to surface ships, submarines and commercial vessels up to Dead Weight 7.781 tons net lifting capacity at the cost of Rs9.8 billion. The original cost of the project was Rs3 billion. This will enhance repair and maintenance capability of by than 13 vessels at a time, provide strategic launch facility for newly constructed submarines in Pakistan and increase its ship repairing and building capacities by 300%.

*PM forms committee for redressal of reservations on CPEC*

In the energy sector, the CDWP recommended Golan Gol Hydro Power Project at a cost of Rs28.4 billion for the approval of the Ecnec. It also a 500KV Islamabad West project at the cost of Rs3.6 billion to Ecnec.

The CDWP deferred the approval of Nai Gaj Dam due to objections over its cost and non-availability of funding. The original PC-I of the project was approved by the ECNEC in 2009 at a cost of Rs16.9 billion, which in 2012 was revised to Rs26.2 billion. Now the Wapda has sought another revision, increasing the cost to Rs46.6 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Hazara Motorway.... E-35 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Continue....*

*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC western route wins tentative nod*

ISLAMABAD: The government on Friday conditionally approved the 285-kilometre long western route of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) after Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa objected over its alignment and claimed that it is in violation of the agreement reached at an all parties conference (APC).

The APC held in May last year was instrumental in developing national consensus on routes of the CPEC. It recommended that the government give priority to the western route which passes through some of the country’s hinterlands and can help address poverty in these areas. The government initially preferred the eastern route and allocated more than 90% of CPEC funding for its early completion.






On Friday, the communication ministry tabled the project for construction of a motorway from Burhan/Hakla on M-1 to Dera Ismail Khan at the rationalised cost of Rs124.2 billion for the consideration of the Executive Committee of National Economic Council (Ecnec).

However, K-P Finance Minister Muzaffar Sayyed objected to the proposed alignment, officials told _The Express Tribune_ after the meeting. They said he claimed that the alignment was not final yet and that the route was in violation of the APC agreement.

The communication ministry informed the meeting that the route for the motorway was as per the joint declaration issued after the APC, a handout issued by the finance ministry said.

Ecnec was also informed that the proposed alignment of the project along the western route of CPEC has been taken up as agreed during the 5th Joint Coordination Committee meeting between China and Pakistan

The finance ministry said Ecnec approved the project, subject to formal confirmation of the route being in accordance with the understanding contained in the joint declaration of the APC. Ecnec Chairman Finance Minister Ishaq Dar said the K-P should not change the goalposts as the matter has already been resolved at the highest political level.

Ecnec also conditionally approved a Rs11.98 billion project for acquisition of land for western route, compensation for affected properties and relocation of utilities for construction of the Burhan/Hakla to DI Khan motorway.

According to the project documents, the Hakla-DI Khan road will be completed by June 2018 and work on it is expected to begin by the middle of this year.

However, the last-minute objections may create difficulties in timely completion of this project. Another issue that can affect timely completion is the availability of the requisite funds as the project requires huge funds for its completion by June 2018.

The proposed motorway will be built as a controlled access facility and includes provision of 11 interchanges, 19 flyovers, 15 bridges, 74 underpasses, 259 culverts and three major bridges.

The land acquisition project envisages acquisition of 7,575 acres of land for construction of the expressway. The average unit cost of the project is Rs1.8 million per acre, which is slightly on the lower side when compared with the unit cost of the Rs1.97 million per acre of Sukkur-Multan section of the eastern route.

Ecnec approved the project for construction of bridge across River Indus connecting Larkana and Khairpur districts with approach roads and river training works at a revised cost of Rs13.4 billion.

_Published in The Express Tribune, April 23rd, 2016._


----------



## Nilgiri

Sky lord said:


> Thanks Dude.
> 
> So in this case must be mostly 1 ( I'm guessing) and maybe some 3s.
> 
> I had some more questions for you but Drat! Looks like you're pinked out again! What do you do bro?



I'm back now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Karachi Hyderabad Motorway.... M-9 *








*Construction work Of Motorway on Lahore Abdul Hakeem Section near Nankana Sb.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*1320MW sepco coal power plant - Port Qasim , Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

China would provide $4.2 billion loan to Pakistan next week for Peshawar-Karachi (Multan-Sukkur) Motorway project and K K Thakot-Havelian project under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), it is learnt. According to sources, the agreement between China and Pakistan would be signed next week for $4.2 billion loan for the construction of two development projects. After signing the agreement, China Exim Bank (Export-Import Bank of China) would provide loan for the construction of Peshawar-Karachi (Multan-Sukkur) and K K Thakot Havelian project. 

The China Exim Bank would provide $2.8 billion loan for Peshawar-Karachi (Multan-Sukkur) Motorway project and $1.38 billion for K K Thakot-Havelian project. An official source said that after the completion of Karachi-Lahore section of Peshawar-Karachi Motorway, the port city (Gwadar) will be linked with Multan, Faisalabad, Lahore, Islamabad, Rawalpindi, Peshawar, Gilgit-Baltistan and Azad Kashmir directly through a 6-lane, high-speed access-controlled road network. 

An official of the National Highway Authority (NHA) on condition of anonymity revealed that contracts for construction of 230 kms Lahore-Abdul Hakeem Section of Karachi-Lahore Motorway now renamed as Peshawar-Karachi Motorway (PKM) (Multan-Sukkur) has been awarded to M/s China Railway 20 Bureau Group Corporation while the 393 km Multan-Sukkur Section contract has also been awarded to M/s China State Construction Engineering Corporation Limited. 

The sources said that the project would facilitate transit between Karachi and other cities including Hyderabad, Matiari, Tando Adam, Shahdadpur, Nawabshah, Khairpur, Sukkur, Pano Aqil, Ghotki, Abaro, Sadiqabad, Rahim Yar Khan, Zahir Pir, Jalalpur Pirwala, Multan, Khanewal, Abdul Hakim, Pir Mahal, Samundri, Jaranwala and Nankana Sahib. The sources said that motorway from Havelian to Thakot as phase-I of the Islamabad-Raikot section of the corridor would be constructed. The Havalian to Thakot section of the corridor is being financed by China while other phases will be carried out on the basis of build-operate-and-transfer (BOT). 

The firms that would invest in the CPEC project would be paid through collection of road tax (toll). "We would not give any prior financial guarantee to the firms but they will be given toll plazas, service areas and the right-of-way of the sections they will execute," sources added.
_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Prof Ahsan Iqbal & CM Balochistan witnessed signing of an MoU of collaboration between Pak-China Investment Company.*

*



*

*CM Sanaullah Zehri with Fedrl Minister Planing & Development had invited Chinse invstrs to estblish Steel Mill in Baluchistan*
*



*


*Modern transport infrastructure under CPEC would make Pakistan's economy competitive. Ahsan Iqbal.*

*



*

*CPEC EMPLOYMENT POTENTIAL AS WELL AS SHORT & LONG TERM PROJECTS IMPACTS ON PAKISTAN's ECONOMY (As Per Planning Commission of Pakistan).*








Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Thursday performed ground-breaking of Havelian-Thakot motorway in Mansehra, a project under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

“I have started my journey for the country’s progress and not for protests and rallies. We have an agenda of making Pakistan and its people prosper as we are determined to make it a progressed nation,” the prime minister said while addressing a huge gathering in Mansehra, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P).

“Five-hour journey will take only 90 minutes after completion of this project.”

The prime minister reminded the people of several development projects being carried out by the ruling Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) government.

“Let me ask the people, if all these roads and motorways are being built by the federal government, then where is ‘Naya Pakistan’ [K-P government],” he said.

Meanwhile, the prime minister also announced Rs1 billion for Hazara University.

Earlier, the PM laid the foundation stones of two gas supply projects

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Gwadar Airport *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*CPEC to include $26bn Diamer, Dasu dams: Ahsan*



ISLAMABAD - Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms, Ahsan Iqbal has said that the Diamer-Bhasha and Dasu dams are a part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Briefing a meeting of the special committee on CPEC here, the minister said that the dams would be built at a combined cost of $26 billion. “Diamer-Bhasha and Dasu will be built at a cost of $14 billion and $12 billion, respectively.”

He said that energy projects worth $11.3 billion and $9.1 billion would be initiated in Sindh and Balochistan, respectively. The city of Gwadar will receive 300 megawatts of power projects, he added.

Ahsan said an airport built as per international standards was a part of the economic corridor project, adding that work on the western route is progressing rapidly.

The meeting was informed that the Chinese government was keen to complete the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) on time, and was taking measures in this regard.

The meeting was attended by Gilgit Baltistan Chief Minister Hafiz Hafeezur Rehman and his Balochistan counterpart Nawab Sanaullah Zehri, Senator Mushahid Hussain and other members of the committee.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amad Butt

Glad to see progress at a much faster pace MA..Praying for an early,safer and successful completion of the projects.Kudos to ur efforts for sharing the progress @muahammad umar


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*1320 MW imported coal based power project at Hub, Balochistan*

Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB) today issued Letter of Support (LOS) to China Power Hub Generation Company (Pvt) Limited (CPHGCL) for development of 1320 MW imported coal based power generation project at Hub, Balochistan. The project is being sponsored by Hub Power Company Limited and China Power International Holdings. Minister for Water & Power Khawaja Muhammad Asif, Secretary Water & Power Mr. Mohammad Younus Dagha and other senior officials of PPIB and Ministry of Water & Power witnessed the ceremony. The document was signed by Mr. Shah Jahan Mirza, Managing Director PPIB and from the company's side it was signed by Mr. Zhao Yonggang, CEO of CPHGCL.






*HUBCO to set up 330MW coal power plant in Thar.*

Hub Power Company (Hubco) has announced that it will set up a 330-megawatt coal-based power project in Thar at a cost of $500 million in partnership with other investors, subject to approval of the Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB).

“It would take one year to achieve financial close of the project after the PPIB gives its stamp of approval to the project,” Hubco Chief Executive Officer Khalid Mansoor told The Express Tribune.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Gwadar Free Trade Zone Foundation Stone Ground Breaking*

*


















*

*Multan Sukkur Motorway *

*






*


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Sahiwal Coal Power Plant*

*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*1320 MW Coal Power Plant Port Qasim Karachi *

*
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar-Nawabshah pipeline, LNG terminals: All projects will be completed on time, says official*





Government gives December 2017 as deadline. PHOTO: AFP

ISLAMABAD: The 700-kilometre Gwadar-Nawabshah gas pipeline and Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG) terminal projects will be completed within the given schedule, said a senior official of the Ministry of Petroleum and Natural Resources on Wednesday.

“The projects will hopefully be completed by December 2017 with the financial assistance of China,” he said.

“The 42-inch diameter pipeline would be laid along with two compressor stations, while the terminal at Gwadar would have the capacity to handle up to 500 million cubic feet per day (mmcfd) of gas.”

He said the $1.4 to $1.5 billion project was being executed on ‘build-operate-transfer (BOT)’ basis and the pipeline would pass through Pasni, Ormara and Hingol before reaching Nawabshah.

The Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the cabinet has already approved the construction of the Gwadar-Nawabshah pipeline.

In the next phase, the pipeline would be extended up to Lahore at a cost of $2 billion.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Ground Breaking of $44 Million Pak-China Fiber Optic Cable Today*


Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif is today scheduled to perform the ground breaking of Pakistan -China Optical Fiber Cable Project, which is part of the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

This $44 million fiber optic cable is being laid between Pakistan and China and it will become another high-speed international connection to cater to the rapidly growing Internet traffic needs of Pakistan.

We aren’t sure why there’s a ground breaking ceremony today, as the project was planned almost five years ago and is already being worked on under CPEC.

According to the Economic Affaires Division (EAD) China has already released $11.24 million for establishment of Cross-border optic fiber cable.






_Estimated Route of Pakistan China Fiber Optic Cable_

The task of the project to lay 820 km long cable between Rawalpindi and Khunjrab has been given to Special Communications Organization (SCO), which will be completed in two years.

When completed, this back-haul fiber optic cable will provide Pakistan with a direct telecom access to China, Central Asian States and from there to Europe and to and from the United States.

This back haul fiber optic link was planned long ago and was in fact due for completion by 2015, however, it is now perused under CPEC and may finally get delivered as per promised timelines.

Pakistan is currently connected with the world through four undersea fiber optic cables, while another five are being built and will be operational in the next couple of years.

China and Pakistan have also signed agreements for up-gradation of 1,300-kilometre Karakorum Highway connecting to Islamabad.

In addition to China’s grant, the Exim bank China has agreed to provide the government a concessional loan at an interest rate of 2 percent per annum for cross boarder optic fiber project.

Pakistan will greatly benefit in terms of enhanced security and revenue from the state of the art optic fiber project between Pakistan and China, which will be undertaken by Huawei.

*Chinese Merchant Ship namely "Cosco Da Zee Yun" carrying electrical equipment for port cranes arrived in Gwadar.*

*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Lahore Abdul Hakeem Section of Karachi Lahore Motorway*

*





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Karachi Hyderabad motorway*

*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beethoven

Dont want to sound pessimistic or anything but it has been 4 months since the honorable prime minister inagurated the construction of the western route from zhob to mughalkot but the reality is no progress has been made on ground so far....when does the govt intend to start working on this part?????


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Muhammad Omar

ghazi52 said:


>



Muzaffargarh or Rahim Yar Khan wale Projects Kb Start huay??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*1320 MW Coal Power Plant Karachi. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*1320 MW coal Power Plant to be setup in Hub Balochistan 

Pakistan China Economic Corridor*
*



*

*Balochistan projects: Work on stalled highway projects to resume*

ISLAMABAD: Dismissal of a case by the Islamabad Court (IHC), work on two crucial highway projects in Balochistan worth Rs17 billion — part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) — is likely to resume after months-long break.

The two projects are being financed by the Asian Development Bank (ADB) and set to complete in two years.

Spokesman for the National Highway Authority (NHA) Kashif Zaman said that work on the two major projects, including the upgradation of Zhob-Mughal Kot Section (N-50) and Qila Saifullah-Waigam Rud Section (N-70), would resume soon.

The Zhob-Mughal Kot Section — part of the Western Route of CPEC — is 81-kilometer-long and its upgradation will cost Rs9 billion while the Qila Saifullah-Waigam Rud Section is 128-kilometer-long and will cost nearly Rs8 billion.

He said that the prime minister had laid the foundation stone of these two projects on December 30 last year.

According to documents obtained, the writ petition was filed by two companies, Maqbool Associates (Pvt) Limited and Zarghoon Enterprises (Pvt) Limited, against the federation of Pakistan, NHA, General Manager (P&CA) and Umer Jan and CO of Xuchang Guangli Highway Enng Construction Limited (JV).

However on May 12 this year, the IHC dismissed the case declaring the petition without merit.

“Because of baseless allegations, both mega projects suffered a lot but all-out efforts will be made to overcome the five-month delay and complete both projects in scheduled time period,” said Zaman.






*China unveils rail network upgrade, gas pipeline plans for Pakistan*

The two projects are worth $10 billion
China will invest about $8.5 billion to upgrade Pakistan’s rail network and to build a key gas pipeline with Iran to meet the country’s energy needs, a media report said on Thursday.

The Central Development Working Party (CDWP), a Pakistan body to authorise major projects, on Wednesday approved the two projects worth $10 billion. China will provide loans equivalent to 85 per cent ($8.5 billion) of the cost of each project.

The cost of upgrading of Pakistan Railways existing Mainline (ML-I) and establishment of a dry port near Havelian is $8.2 billion, which the Chinese government will finance with a $7 billion concessionary loan

Part of the CPEC package

This project is part of $46 billion China—Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) package and is covered under the CPEC Framework Agreement, signed during the April 2015 visit of the Chinese President to Pakistan.

The estimated cost of Gwadar-Nawabshah LNG Terminal & Pipeline project, also cleared in principle, is $2 billion, including $1.4 billion Chinese loan. This project is strategically important for Pakistan as it will eventually link the country’s gas network with Iranian system.

“The exact costs of both the projects will be firmed up after finalising financing arrangements,” CDWP Chairman and Minister for Planning, Ahsan Iqbal, said.

“After finalisation of the financing arrangements, both the projects will be taken to the Executive Committee of National Economic Council (ECNEC) with firmed up cost for final approval,” he said.

At present, Pakistan Railways is picking up less than 4 per cent of the traffic volume of the country, which the government intends to increase to at least 20 per cent by 2025.

The project is planned to be completed in two phases in five years by 2021 on engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) mode. Phase-I will be completed by December 2017 and Phase-II by the year 2021.

The CDWP also cleared Gwadar-Nawabshah LNG Terminal and Pipeline Project at an estimated cost of roughly $2 billion or Rs. 206.6 billion.

85 p.c. financing by Chinese Exim Bank

The Chinese Exim bank will provide 85 per cent of the financing under government-to-government mode. The EPC contract will be given to a Chinese company. The pipeline project will be included in the CPEC framework.

The key objective of this project is to overcome gas shortages by importing LNG and its transportation through Gwadar-Nawabshah pipeline.

In phase-I, the pipeline will follow the coastal pipeline corridor, which was formally established for the Iran-Pakistan gas pipeline. In phase-II, a 90-kilometer patch will be constructed from Gwadar to Pakistan-Iran border to tie the national network with Iranian system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Recently-completed National Highway by Pakistan Army's Frontier Works Organization (FWO) as part of CPEC project Balochistan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiqiu

Thanks for those nice pictures and updates.
Nice to see some people I know in the Pak-Linyi trade city pictures. Linyi is just a small city (tier 3) near a major Chinese port. There are more than 400 cities large than it in China. So imagine what can be achieved for Pakistan and China once every infrastructure is laid down. 
Let's re-visit here in 2 years time and judge ourselves

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiqiu

http://world.huanqiu.com/hot/2016-06/9023901.html
China has contributed 425 Great Wall Dual Cab Utes to Pakistan, which were handed over at 9 June. I suppose they will be used in patrolling on those newly built high ways.





Great wall Dual Cab Ute (2008)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*$8.2b railtrack upgrade project wins go-ahead*

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan on Wednesday cleared, in principle, two strategically important $10 billion projects for upgrading a mainline of the Pakistan Railways to smoothen the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) traffic, and construction of a gas pipeline.

The Central Development Working Party (CDWP) gave the necessary nod to both the projects ahead of loans negotiations with Chinese authorities. China will provide loans for both the projects equivalent to 85% ($8.5 billion) of the cost of each project.

According to the project documents, the cost of upgrading of Pakistan Railways existing Mainline (ML-I) and establishment of a dry port near Havelian is $8.2 billion, which the Chinese government will finance with a $7 billion concessionary loan.

This project is part of $46 billion CPEC package and is covered under the CPEC Framework Agreement, signed during the April 2015 visit of Chinese president to Pakistan.

The estimated cost of Gwadar-Nawabshah LNG Terminal & Pipeline project, also cleared in principle, is $2 billion including $1.4 billion Chinese loan. This project is strategically important for Pakistan as it will eventually link the country’s gas network with Iranian system.

“The exact costs of both the projects will be firmed up after finalising financing arrangements,” said CDWP Chairman and Minister for Planning Ahsan Iqbal while talking to _The Express Tribune._

He said in order to finalise the financing arrangements, the approvals of the PC-Is of both the projects were necessary. “After finalisation of the financing arrangements, both the projects will be taken to the Executive Committee of National Economic Council (Ecnec) with firmed up cost for final approval,” he said.

*ML-I project*

The ML-I project has been planned under the CPEC Framework. The $8.2 billion worth PC-I has been prepared on the basis of joint feasibility study carried out by a consortium of firms, namely, M/s Creec of China and M/s Nespak and M/s Pracs of Pakistan.

As per understanding given by M/s Creec, 15% of the total cost of the project will be borne by Pakistan and 85% will be financed from relevant Chinese financial institutions under CPEC framework.

At present, Pakistan Railways is picking up less than 4% of the traffic volume of the country, which the government intends to increase to at least 20% by 2025.

The project envisages upgrading of the railways existing mainline from Karachi to Peshawar having total length of 1,872 km including 91 km Lodhran-Khanewal section and 55 km Taxila-Havelian section.

The major scope of work will involve 1,598 km upgrading of existing double and single track and overhauling of 930 km existing double line. The construction of 676 km new track from Lalamusa to Peshawar including Karachi-Kotri/Hyderabad with UIC-60 rail, construction of tunnels, bridges and culverts along with allied structures and facilities for 25 ton axle load capacity as opposed to existing 22.86 ton permissible axle load are also part of the project.

The project is planned to be completed in two phases in five years by 2021 on engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) mode. Phase-I will be completed by December 2017 and Phase-II by the year 2021.

*LNG pipeline*

The CDWP also cleared Gwadar-Nawabshah LNG Terminal and Pipeline Project at an estimated cost of roughly $2 billion or Rs206.6 billion. The cost includes $1.4 billion Chinese loan.

The Chinese Exim bank will provide 85% of the financing under government-to-government mode. The EPC contract will be given to a Chinese company. The pipeline project will be included in the CPEC framework, according to the documents.

The key objective of this project is to overcome gas shortages by importing LNG and its transportation through Gwadar-Nawabshah pipeline.

The issue as to whether the implementing agency or the federal government would sign the financing deal with Chinese counterparts remains unaddressed. Another outstanding issue is whether the Exim bank will extend loan at 6% interest rate or 4% rate for this project.

In phase-I, the pipeline will follow the coastal pipeline corridor, which was formally established for the Iran-Pakistan gas pipeline. In phase-II, a 90-kilometer patch will be constructed from Gwadar to Pakistan-Iran border to tie the national network with Iranian system.

The project will be completed in EPC turnkey mode in two years. The financial analysis of the project reveals that the project will be viable, if it operates at its full designed capacity of 1500 mmcfd gas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Port Qasim Coal Fired Power Project in Dec. 2015*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan waives off bidding condition for CPEC projects*

ISLAMABAD: The government on Tuesday permanently waived off the condition of international competitive bidding in Chinese deals and approved to award the construction contract of Eastbay expressway to link Gwadar port with coastal highway to one of three Chinese bidders.

It also gave legal cover to gift four horses of high breed to royal families of Qatar and Saudi Arabia in a non-transparent manner. In its meeting, the Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the Cabinet approved the sale price formula of Re-gasified Liquefied Natural Gas (RNLG), passing on the cost of system’s inefficiencies and extra expenditures on import to the consumers. The ECC also allowed hand over of Heavy Mechanical Complex (HMC) to the military’s Strategic Plan Division (SPD), taking it from the Ministry of Industries.

Chinese railway company wins bid for Karachi-Lahore motorway

Headed by Finance Minister Ishaq Dar, the ECC made certain decisions that carry far-reaching implications for execution of the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) in addition to setting the base for future RLNG-based projects.


----------



## ghazi52

*'CPEC's western route to be ready by 2018'*


ISLAMABAD: Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reform Ahsan Iqbal, rebutting the notion that the government has neglected the western route of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), has assured the upper houser of parliament that the government was committed to completing the western route by 2018.

Speaking in the Senate on Wednesday, he said the second interim report of the Senate Special Committee on China-Pakistan Economic Corridor was devoid of facts, so were the statements about the government failing to live up to its commitment with regard to the western route.

CPEC western route wins tentative nod

The special committee report, presented before the Senate on Monday by Senator Taj Haider, points out that the CPEC’s western route has not been accorded the priority that PM Nawaz had promised in his public announcement on January 15.

“While work on the eastern route and the Peshawar to Karachi Main Line 1 of the railways is progressing on a fast pace and construction of a six-lane motorway on the eastern route is expected to be completed [on time], work on the agreed route from D I Khan to Gwadar and construction of deep sea berths at the Gwadar Port remain mere eyewash,” the report said.

The minister also challenged the remarks of Senator Usman Khan Kakar that the government had allocated a meager amount of Rs1 billion for the western route. Quoting figures from the PSDP, the minister said an amount of Rs17 billion was allocated for the Havelian-Thakot section while Rs19 billion have been allocated for the Multan-Sukkur section.


----------



## Salik

We need CPEC's website for complete information about the projects, routes, contracts, maps etc. 

@Horus sir how is the idea. Can we have a website.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*China Pakistan Economic Corridor*

Work on construction of a 10-square kilometer industrial free zone in Gwadar is underway.

It is expected that the port city will be able to create about 40,000 jobs. Gwadar Port Authority (GPA), Chairman Dostain Khan Jamaldini said that the construction of Gwadar Free Zone is underway at a cost of US $2 billion.
He said that ‪Chinese‬, Middle East, European and Pakistani investors have planned to establish 300 factories to manufacture different products in Gwadar.
Jamladini said, “Chinese firm is spending US $2 billion for construction of roads, provision of electricity, gas and water in Gwadar Free Zone, spread over 10 square kilometer of land and work will be completed within the stipulated time.”
Last week, Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reform Ahsan Iqbal, rebutting the notion that the government has neglected the western route of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), has assured the upper house of parliament that the government was committed to completing the western route by 2018.
Speaking in the Senate, he said the second interim report of the Senate Special Committee on China-Pakistan Economic Corridor was devoid of facts, so were the statements about the government failing to live up to its commitment with regard to the western route.






*Three universities on ‪CPEC‬'s western route to start functioning this year, says Ahsan Iqbal*


ISLAMABAD: Three universities being established on the western route of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas and ‪Balochistan‬ will start functioning this year, Minister for Planning, Development and Reform Ahsan Iqbal said.

Speaking at a seminar, Iqbal said the universities are part of the government's efforts to produce quality human resource while focusing on infrastructural development and energy production through the CPEC.

The CPEC, a trans-regional project, will benefit 3 billion people in the region through enhanced regional connectivity with Balochistan and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and play an instrumental role in integrating the whole region, he said.

"The CPEC will benefit the most backward areas of the country and this change has started to appear in the form of emerging settlements alongside a section of the western route from Quetta to ‎Gwadar‬, which is scheduled to be completed by end of this year," the minister said.

Iqbal expressed confidence that Balochistan would experience a new era of development and prosperity when missing links on the western and central routes will be completed.

The CPEC is not a project restricted to the present government's tenure, but a 15-year-long project which will be completed in 2030, he said.

"Even India has started realising the potential benefits of trade with China through the CPEC," the minister said, adding that the project is a fusion of the Pakistan Vision 2025 plan and China's One Road-One Belt initiative.







*‪CPEC‬ CENTERPIECE OF ‪BEIJING‬'S ONE-BELT ONE-ROAD INITIATIVE: MUSHAHID*

He lauds China for achieving economic miracles in 25-year time
The Chairman, Parliamentary Committee for China Pakistan Economic Corridor Mushahid Hussain Sayed has paid glowing tributes to the Communist Party of China by lifting out six hundred million people, out of poverty within twenty-five years' time.

In an interview to Central China Television Network with reference to Pak-China relationship, he said relations have expanded rapidly over the years.

He said CPEC is a centrepiece of Beijing's One-Belt One-Road Initiative, meant to open new trade and transport routes across Asia.






‎CPEC‬

*‎ADB‬ to invest in CPEC, Gwadar city projects*

‎ISLAMABAD‬: The Asian Development Bank (ADB) has expressed keen interest in investing in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and in the Gwadar city to complement efforts made by both the countries, but it has not yet received a formal request from the federal government.

“The CPEC, Special Economic Zones and other initiatives have huge financial needs and the ADB can complement Pakistan and China’s efforts,” said ADB Vice President Wencai Zhang while speaking to media at the conclusion of his five-day visit to Pakistan on Monday.
The ADB has provided Pakistan loans amounting to over $27 billion over a period of 50 years and the purpose of the VP’s visit was to find new areas of cooperation and to get first-hand information about economic cooperation.

“I visited Gwadar for the first time and was so impressed by the quality and potential of the Gwadar port, located at such an important place,” said Zhang while sharing his feelings.
“The port needs a lot of investment in coming years. Authorities have named a few projects for transport, city development, water supply and road and rail to link Gwadar with other cities for which they seek the ADB support,” he added.

He said the authorities would first have to talk to the central government for the ADB support and that the bank had so far received no formal request from the government.

However, he added the bank – one of the two largest lenders to the country – would “certainly complement what China and Pakistan are doing along the economic corridor”. “The ADB will not duplicate what the two countries have already agreed to,” he maintained.

Present on the occasion, ADB Country Director Werner Liepach said the bank was actively looking at how to leverage the potential the CPEC offered. “If you only built the road; it’s only for transit, but the CPEC opportunity has to be realised,” he said.
“We are in talks with the government to find ways to develop the economic corridor.”

The ADB vice president said he had also discussed a plan to invest in the Pakistan Railways on a medium to long-term basis. “The railway minister mentioned three main lines but we have not yet picked any line for investment.”

He said the bank was keen to support the railways but first wanted to see a clear roadmap for sector’s reform, one that showed that the sector would be economically and financially viable in the years to come.

“Pakistan has achieved a lot of macroeconomic and financial stability, but the challenge of how to achieve higher economic growth remains,” he said, adding in order to take the current 4-5% growth rate to 7%, Pakistan needed more investment as the investment-to-GDP ratio was still very low.

“Export diversification remains another challenge the country needs to address,” he added.

The ADB distanced itself from the on-going GDP growth fudging allegations levelled by the parliamentarians and independent economists.

“The 4.7% growth estimate for 2015-16 was in line with the projections made by the international financial institutions,” the country director stated.

Zhang said the ADB had invested a lot in the energy sector to support reforms and remove bottlenecks, and it would continue with its heavy investment in the sector.

He said the lender was “overall satisfied with the progress in the energy sector and the government is broadly on track”. The two-year deadline to end load-shedding is realistic but depended on a lot of factors.

The ADB and Pakistan also signed an agreement for a $100 million loan to build the remaining 64km section of the motorway (M-4) connecting Shorkot and Khanewal in Punjab.

*Projects under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor*


A major chunk ie six (6) coal based power projects of 7920 MW under the CPEC are being facilitated by PPIB. Out of these, three (3) projects of 3300 MW have already started construction and it is anticipated that these projects will start producing much needed megawatts during 2017/18. Three (3) hydro IPPs of 2690 MW generation capacity are being processed by PPIB under the banner of CPEC which are progressing in accordance with the specified timelines.

Alongside Hydro and Coal, the government has also planned to utilise R-LNG for producing affordable power generation in the country in shortest time period. For this purpose, various projects are being processed at different locations of the country. PPIB is facilitating these projects to ensure smooth processing and timely completion. It is anticipated that through PPIB's efforts, more than 4000 MW shall be available by the end of 2018.

The Private Power and Infrastructure Board is endeavouring to meet the targets given and our philosophy is that commitment and sincerity towards ones work is the key to success. We believe that with the passage of time our role will be further strengthened and due to the requirement of private sector resource mobilisation, the share of private sector in power generation will further increase.






In 2016-2017 budget, the following has been allocated to infrastructure projects
Peshawar-Karachi motorway
Rs34bn for Lahore-Abdul Hakeem section 
Rs19bn for Multan-Sukkur section 
Rs2.5bn for Sukkur-Hyderabad Section
CPEC Western Route
Rs22bn for Burhan-Hakla (DI Khan Motorway)
Rs5bn for Gwadar-Turbat-Hoshab section
Rs4bn for Hoshab-Nag-Basima-Surab section
Rs1.1bn of DI Khan-Mughal Kot section
KKH Realignment
Rs4.6bn has been set aside for the construction of Burhan-Havelian Expressway
Rs16.5bn for Thakot-Havelian
Gwadar
Rs4.7bn has been allocated to East Bay Expressway, Gwadar
Misc Projects
Rs5bn for dualisation of Indus Highway
Rs4.5bn has been allocated for Lowari Tunnel
Rs3bn for the construction of road network of new Islamabad International Airport
Rs2bn for Jaglot-Skardu Road


----------



## ghazi52

The communications ministry and the National Highway Authority (NHA) failed on Monday to give satisfactory answers to the questions raised by the Senate Standing Committee on Communications about construction of the western route of the $46 billion China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

A meeting of the committee, headed by Senator Daud Khan Achakzai, regretted that over Rs50bn had been set aside in last year’s budget for the corridor’s eastern route against an allocation of only Rs3bn for the western route. However, not a single penny was spent on the western route.

The committee noted that an amount of Rs1.2bn had been allocated in the budget for the financial year 2016-17 for the western route while Rs66bn had been earmarked for the eastern route, despite the fact that Rs55bn was required to acquire land for the western route.

An official statement issued by the Senate Secretariat said the communications ministry officials and NHA Chairman Shahid Ashraf Tarar could not give satisfactory replies to the queries of the committee regarding the western route.

The committee observed that not a single penny had been allocated in the budget 2016-17 for western route’s land acquisition, although the prime minister had announced that the agreed 1,674km-long route would be built on a priority basis after a multi-party conference on Jan 15.

The western route comprises areas of Burhan, Hakla, D.I. Khan, Zhob, Quetta, Surab, Besima, Panjgur, Hoshab, Turbat and Gwadar.

The Senate Special Committee on the CEPC had on June 19 also expressed reservations over non-development of the western route and submitted its third report to the upper house.

The Senate standing committee’s chairman said the Chinese ambassador in Pakistan had endorsed the stance of the committee by announcing that it was up to Islamabad to decide priorities regarding the two CPEC routes.

“It seems that the government intentionally wants to fail the CPEC project. It falsely projects that the western route is being given priority but the fact is that no money has been allocated against Rs55bn required for land acquisition,” Mr Achakzai regretted.

The NHA chairman said Rs1.5bn would be spent on Thakot-Havelian road and Rs2.9bn on Multan-Sukkur motorway. Both are CPEC projects.

He said work on Burhan-D.I. Khan and D.I. Khan-Zhob roads will be completed in three months. “A sum of Rs22bn has been allocated for Burhan-D.I. Khan road under the Public Sector Development Programme,” he said.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan working on Gwadar-China oil pipeline*

Country will have oil in surplus after Khalifa refinery is set up. 

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan is working on a plan to lay an oil pipeline from Gwadar to China for the export of crude and has given the task to state construction firm Frontier Works Organisation, say officials who are aware of the development.

The pipeline will run from Gwadar Port to western China and will allow Beijing to diversify and speed up import of crude oil. Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif had floated the idea of constructing the oil pipeline during a visit to China.

According to the officials, Pakistan would have surplus oil in the future as Pak-Arab Refinery Limited (Parco) has decided to revive the $6-billion Khalifa Refinery project that was shelved by the United Arab Emirates (UAE) during the previous government of Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP).

Parco will set up the refinery in Balochistan that will have the capacity to process 250,000 barrels of crude oil per day. In Parco, the UAE holds 40% shares whereas the government of Pakistan has a 60% stake. China Huanqiu Contracting and Engineering Corporation has also expressed interest in setting up an oil refinery in Pakistan, preferably at Gwadar.

The refining capacity of Byco, Pakistan’s largest refinery, has jumped to 155,000 barrels per day (bpd) after completion of work on its second unit of 120,000 bpd.

Previously, Parco was the biggest refinery with production capacity of 90,000 bpd, followed by National Refinery with 68,000 bpd, Pakistan Refinery with 48,000 bpd and Attock Refinery with 45,000 bpd.

The planned oil pipeline from Gwadar to China could be extended and connected with Iran that has already offered to build a pipeline for the supply of crude oil to Gwadar, the officials say.

Iran had also expressed the intention to set up an oil refinery of 400,000-barrel-per-day capacity at Gwadar Port during the previous PPP government. However, the project could not be pushed ahead because of international sanctions on Tehran and failure to reach an agreement on the proposed incentives.

The project can be implemented in future after the Chinese take operational control of Gwadar Port. Gwadar is quite close to the Persian Gulf from where nearly 40% of the world’s oil passes.

According to the officials, China meets 50% of its oil demand through imports from the Middle East. Oil supplies come via Dubai-Shanghai-Urumqi route covering over 10,000 kilometres.

The crude oil processed and refined in Pakistan can be exported through the shortest possible Dubai-Gwadar-Urumqi route – a distance of about 3,600 km. This can be achieved by laying an oil pipeline through the energy corridor up to western China via Karakoram Highway and Khunjerab Pass.

Hurdles in the way like the high altitude, freezing temperatures and a difficult terrain can be overcome with the help of advance technology.


----------



## ahojunk

*Five-year Gilgit, Xinjiang partnership proposed
Federal minister says CPEC’s success depends on business-to-business, people-to-people contacts*
20-Jul-16






*ISLAMABAD:* Federal Minister for Planning and Development Ahsan Iqbal said on Wednesday that cooperation between Gilgit-Baltistan and Xinjiang, an autonomous territory in northwest China, can add a new chapter in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) because of their geographic proximity.

The minister proposed a five-year plan for promoting cooperation and partnership between Gilgit Baltistan and Xinjiang in various fields. “We need to learn from China's development experience of establishing economic zones like the Kashgar economic zone,” he added.

He expressed these views while having a meeting with the Chinese businessmen and stated that economic integration and regional connectivity between Pakistan and Xinjiang was critical for making CPEC a success. He said that CPEC would take this friendship from higher than Himalayas to higher than stars.

He said that regional and economic integration was very significant for the success of the CPEC projects. The federal minister mentioned that Zhnag Chuxian, secretary of the Communist Party of Xinjiang, had a fruitful visit to Pakistan which laid foundation for stronger regional cooperation.

He said that the success of CPEC depends on business-to-business and people-to-people contacts of both the countries. He said that cooperation between Pakistan and China was not an ordinary one but “we also have brotherly relations.” Ahsan said that “We need to develop a very comprehensive roadmap of cooperation” in different sectors between Pakistan and China particularly between the Gilgit Baltistan and Xinjiang.

The minister said that Pakistan-China cooperation would materialise in the form of solid projects and it would add colours to the friendship. He proposed that sports and education could be the possible areas of cooperation between Gilgit and Xinjiang, as this side of the border has very young population.

The minister also proposed that Chinese experts should visit Excellence Centre of Pakistan to create a better understanding of the Chinese Economy in Pakistan. He said that both China and Pakistan are committed and working hard on CPEC projects and all the projects would be completed in the stipulated time.

Yuan Jianmia appreciated the dynamism of the minister for his dedication and commitment with CPEC and supported his proposals, extending full support.


----------



## eldamar

Pakistan is already the 6th nation with the most population. There is no reason why she would'nt be able to achieve greatness on the world map.

1)mass construction of infrastructure in the entire coastal belt

2)development in the middle tract of the country up north starting from Karachi area in a corridor towards Islamabad and the North

3)*Give women more rights*- promote theological secularism.

4)Promote Meritocracy. achieve >95% literacy. Ensure minimum level of education for everyone. Increase numbers of degree holders.

_"妇女能顶半边天" -Mao Zedong (Women hold up half the sky)_

= gradual switch to developed nation status.
= more toys for the armed forces.
= more fear from adversaries.


----------



## ghazi52

*Eastern Alignment*
N25 Gwadar - Karachi National Highway (Makran Coastal Highway)
M9 Karachi - Hyderabad Motorway
_M6 Hyderabad - Sukkur Motorway
M5 Sukkur - Multan Motorway
M? Multan - Lahore Motorway_
M2 Lahore - Rawalpindi Motorway
M1 Rawalpindi - Peshawar Motorway (interchange at Hasanabdal)
E35 Hasanabdal - Mansehra Expressway (Hazara Expressway)
N35 Mansehra - Kashgar National Highway (Karakoram Highway)


----------



## ahojunk

_Stumbled on this CPEC related news from a China website._

--------
China, Pakistan to further strengthen cooperation
2016-08-11 15:54 | chinadaily.com.cn | Editor: Xu Shanshan



_Opening ceremony of the Silk Road Economic Belt–Xinjiang Karamay Forum is held in Karamay, Xinjiang Region, Aug 9, 2016. (Photo provided to chinadaily.con.cn)_

Cooperation between China and Pakistan under the framework of China-Pakistan economic corridor has been further strengthened during the on-going Silk Road Economic Belt–Xinjiang Karamay Forum held in Karamay of Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region.

"The China-Pakistan economic corridor is the flagship project of the 'One belt and one road' Initiative proposed by President Xi Jinping. And it will benefit people of both China and Pakistan."said Mushahid Hussain Sayed, senator of Pakistan and chairman of coordination commission of China-Pakistan economic corridor.

The China-Pakistan economic corridor, initiated by Premier Li Keqiang during his visit to Pakistan in May 2013, is built to enforce mutual communication and promote joint development of both countries.

Speaking highly of the "Belt and Road" Initiative, Sayed places high hopes on the prospect of his country's cooperation with China.

"The balance of the economic and political power has shifted from the west to the east and the 21st century is Asia's century. The 'Belt and Road' Initiative will change the fate of Asian people."he said, hoping this year's forum could offer a bigger cooperation platform for both countries to strengthen the win-win relations.

Sayed also expressed his gratitude to the Research and Development International, Chinese Academy of Social Sciences (CASS-RDI) for providing substantial services to enterprises and organizations participating in the construction of the economic corridor.

According to Zhao Baige, chairwoman of the Advisory Committee of CASS-RDI, a total of 73 cooperative projects have been dealt between her organization and Pakistan, involving areas from infrastructure, energy, agriculture to trade and finance.

"As a major organizer and promoter of the forum, RDI is aimed to push forward practical cooperation among countries along the Belt and Road by integrating resources of government, parliament, social organization, think tank, enterprises and media."said Zhao.

Sponsored by the government of Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region and the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, the Karamay Forum has attracted around 500 leading figures from the Chinese, Pakistani, Iranian and Kazakhstan governments, enterprises and think-tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt grants concessions to two Chinese companies on CPEC projects*

ISLAMABAD: The government on Thursday approved further tax concessions for two infrastructure projects of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor by relaxing the construction machinery definition but deferred a decision on reducing re-lending rates on loans obtained for two nuclear power plants.

The Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the cabinet, which met with Finance Minister Ishaq Dar chairing proceedings, approved tax exemptions for two Chinese firms – the China State Construction Company Engineering Company (CSCEC) and the China Communication Construction Company (CCCC) – that are working on two infrastructure projects.

The ECC took these decisions on the day Supreme Court of Pakistan barred the government from taking decisions on fiscal matters without the approval of the federal cabinet. The ECC on Thursday changed the definition of construction machinery by including dumpers and special purpose motor vehicles to give more benefits to the Chinese firms.

The fresh exemptions are over and above Rs33 billion tax benefits that the ECC extended to these companies last month.

The Chinese firms are working on Sukkur-Multan section of the Lahore-Karachi motorway and Thakot-Havelian section of the Karakoram Highway under the CPEC. The exemptions have been given under the Framework Agreement the two countries had signed when Chinese President Xi Jinping visited Pakistan last year. Like last time, the Finance Minister had given anticipatory approval to waiving duties and taxes in his capacity as chairperson of the ECC on August 3.

The ECC just stamped the Finance Minister’s earlier decision. In its summary, the Ministry of Communication had sought urgent decision on inclusion of dumpers and special purpose motor vehicles on the grounds that 400 articles of construction machinery and equipment were lying on the port waiting for exempted clearance and 200 more would soon arrive.

The Federal Board of Revenue on Thursday issued a notification to exempt these two companies from the levy of withholding tax – the third such notification. The government has already issued notifications for giving effect to sales tax and custom duties exemptions.

*PAEC re-lending rates*

The ECC deferred a decision on a request of Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) to reduce re-lending rates that the federal government was charging on the loans that it obtained from China for construction of Chashma Nuclear power plant, CIII and CIV.

*Pakistan approves massive tax exemptions for Gwadar port operators*

The government obtained these loans at an average rate of 3.18% but re-loaned to PAEC at 15% like all other departments and provinces. The 15% rate included exchange rate loss risk. However, the ECC deferred the decision, as the government was in the process of finalising new re-lending policy.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Army research

How much will Pakistan budget or revenue increase by say 2028 due to cpec


----------



## Viper0011.

Army research said:


> How much will Pakistan budget or revenue increase by say 2028 due to cpec



Defense budget? It's expected to hit $ 16 billion by 2018-2019, another jump to $ 20 billion by 2022 and by 2025, they expect Pakistan to be the top 15th economy with a defense budget of $ 25-30 billion. Of course, these estimated are subjected to continuous growth of the economy, political stability and expected return from all economic related activity. 

But I can easily see a $ 16-20 billion budget in the next four years (on par or slightly above Turkey's defense budget). Pakistan's current budget for defense is running around $ 10 billion and due to various operations going on against terrorists in FATA, a couple of billions are allocated additionally. So already direct and indirect budget is $ 10-13 billion. Now add growth of $ 4-5 billion with 4-6% GDP growth over the next 3 years, a $ 3-4 billion increase isn't that big.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

Viper0011. said:


> Defense budget? It's expected to hit $ 16 billion by 2018-2019, another jump to $ 20 billion by 2022 and by 2025, they expect Pakistan to be the top 15th economy with a defense budget of $ 25-30 billion. Of course, these estimated are subjected to continuous growth of the economy, political stability and expected return from all economic related activity.
> 
> But I can easily see a $ 16-20 billion budget in the next four years (on par or slightly above Turkey's defense budget). Pakistan's current budget for defense is running around $ 10 billion and due to various operations going on against terrorists in FATA, a couple of billions are allocated additionally. So already direct and indirect budget is $ 10-13 billion. Now add growth of $ 4-5 billion with 4-6% GDP growth over the next 3 years, a $ 3-4 billion increase isn't that big.


No I meant budget like actual budget sir ?


----------



## Viper0011.

Army research said:


> No I meant budget like actual budget sir ?



I wouldn't know that. It will change rapidly year by year per the growth. But I'd estimated double it within the next 5 years due to projected economic growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

Viper0011. said:


> I wouldn't know that. It will change rapidly year by year per the growth. But I'd estimated double it within the next 5 years due to projected economic growth.


That be awesome to


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Sahiwal Coal Power Project 1320 MW*

*

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Projects of Gwadar under CPEC *

*












*

*1320 MW Port Qasim Coal Power Plant Karachi *









*Motorway Network Pakistan *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Men in Green

Gilgit Fiber Optic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Army research

Men in Green said:


> Gilgit Fiber Optic.


Nice hope fully no load shedding by 2020 and new automobile manufacs to end tri monopoly and so that cheap and good cars come to pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

We need good quality new cars however first the Govt needs to ban all old cars which have nothing from safety point of view. Specially Mehran.

Another problems is the Traffic Jams which are increasing day by day and I dont see an project in my city related to solving these problems as our Provincial Govt is always sleeping and eating and making bank balances

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Z-A-K

browsed whole thread for pictures, but most of them wouldnt load D:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

Furqan Sarwar said:


> We need good quality new cars however first the Govt needs to ban all old cars which have nothing from safety point of view. Specially Mehran.
> 
> Another problems is the Traffic Jams which are increasing day by day and I dont see an project in my city related to solving these problems as our Provincial Govt is always sleeping and eating and making bank balances


You for the price you get an altis which is just a car with 1.6 and sun roof nothing else is banging , in the UK for the same price cones a Mercedes c class I think ,seat heaters ,tcs , more power ,in built smart system and nav and other loads of stuff car geeks now of and over here we get altis



Z-A-K said:


> browsed whole thread for pictures, but most of them wouldnt load D:


Reload


----------



## Z-A-K

Reload[/QUOTE]
Reloaded dozen times :/


----------



## Army research

Z-A-K said:


> Reload


Reloaded dozen times :/[/QUOTE]
Probably something wrong ask mods


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

*Sahiwal Coal Power Plant to Start Production by April 2017*






President Huwanging Shendong Power Generation Company working on Sahiwal Coal Power Plant, Wang Wenzong met Punjab Chief Minister Muhammad Shehbaz Sharif. Pace of progress on 1320-megawatt Sahiwal Coal Power project was discussed in the meeting. They expressed satisfaction over the pace of progress and agreed to further speed up the project.

Speaking on the occasion, the Chief Minister said that Sahiwal Coal Power project was a milestone in the friendship of Pakistan and China and the project was being completed expeditiously, which was unprecedented in the world. He said that the *project would be completed far early from its stipulated period and it was hoped that its first turbine would start generating electricity in April 2017*. He said that work was being carried out in an unprecedented manner on the energy project. Shehbaz Sharif said that this project was being forwarded speedily and project of 1320 megawatts production capacity had not been completed in such a short period in the world including China. He appreciated the hard work of engineers and other staff of Chinese company and said that the professional capabilities and speed of Chinese company to advance the project was exemplary.

President of Chinese company working on the project, Wang Wenzong said that under the vision of Chief Minister Shehbaz Sharif, no effort would be spared in running first turbine in April 2017. He said that Chief Minister Shehbaz Sharif had extended all out facilities and cooperation, upon which, he was thankful to him. The Chief Minister played an important role in forwarding this project through hard work and determination, he added. Chinese delegation included Company Vice President Liu Jie, Managing Director Sahiwal Project Liu Chao and other officials. Provincial Minister for Finance Ayesha Ghaus Pasha, Chairman Planning & Development, Inspector General Police, Secretary Home, Secretary Energy and concerned authorities were also present on the occasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

Army research said:


> How much will Pakistan budget or revenue increase by say 2028 due to cpec



my expectations 10% increase annually!


----------



## Arsalan

Danish saleem said:


> my expectations 10% increase annually!


The problem is with the growth rate that is around 3.5% since last 2 3 years! 

Also we will need to work up on our foreign relations if we are to progress. You cannot survive alone in this world and the current government seem not bothered about this fact at all. This is one of the main problems i have with this administration. We need to aggressively work on this one aspect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

Arsalan said:


> The problem is with the growth rate that is around 3.5% since last 2 3 years!
> 
> Also we will need to work up on our foreign relations if we are to progress. You cannot survive alone in this world and the current government seem not bothered about this fact at all. This is one of the main problems i have with this administration. We need to aggressively work on this one aspect.



brother this year growth rate will be at around 5, which is good.
secondly the most important things, is inflation is around 2-4% ,which is very very good, and if we keep that inflation rate in control, we will see tremendous growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

Arsalan said:


> The problem is with the growth rate that is around 3.5% since last 2 3 years!
> 
> *Also we will need to work up on our foreign relations if we are to progress. You cannot survive alone in this world and the current government seem not bothered about this fact at all. This is one of the main problems i have with this administration. We need to aggressively work on this one aspec*.


 . Its amazing how much gossip people in Pakistan believe in and ignore all facts!! 

Here, I'd like to highlight the credit so its given to where its due. 
- The CPEC is an example of Pakistan's foreign relations
- The Russians trying to work with Pakistan is also another example (both in defense, steel and mineral exploration, production, buying and selling). 
- Qatar working on putting 100,000 Pakistanis to work is also an example of foreign relations at work. 
- Pakistan buying cheap electricity and starting mutual trade with the Central Russian states is also a sign of foreign relations. 
- The largest stock exchanges putting Pakistani market in focus and investing billions into Pakistan are due to foreign relations and improvement of previous relations where Pakistan was considered a failed state just three years ago!!

The following threads clearly show the foreign efforts that are paying up huge dividends to Pakistan as a nation. Who would've thought that Pakistan will be so hyped about in the international market for foreign investments? All of these didn't just happen due to a "miracle", someone from the current administration actually did a LOT of work to change Pakistan the way it was known just three years ago!!! Who would've thought the images presented in the following threads would actually take place in New York city. The current administration took a "failed state" and turned it into one of the "top growing economies" and the largest stock exchange understand and appreciate how much work has been done. Read the following if you haven't already. 

https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan-day-celebrated-in-nasdaq.446078/

https://defence.pk/threads/world-ap...lay-pm-pak-at-new-york-stock-exchange.446617/


----------



## Arsalan

Viper0011. said:


> . Its amazing how much gossip people in Pakistan believe in and ignore all facts!!
> 
> Here, I'd like to highlight the credit so its given to where its due.
> - The CPEC is an example of Pakistan's foreign relations
> - The Russians trying to work with Pakistan is also another example (both in defense, steel and mineral exploration, production, buying and selling).
> - Qatar working on putting 100,000 Pakistanis to work is also an example of foreign relations at work.
> - Pakistan buying cheap electricity and starting mutual trade with the Central Russian states is also a sign of foreign relations.
> - The largest stock exchanges putting Pakistani market in focus and investing billions into Pakistan are due to foreign relations and improvement of previous relations where Pakistan was considered a failed state just three years ago!!
> 
> The following threads clearly show the foreign efforts that are paying up huge dividends to Pakistan as a nation. Who would've thought that Pakistan will be so hyped about in the international market for foreign investments? All of these didn't just happen due to a "miracle", someone from the current administration actually did a LOT of work to change Pakistan the way it was known just three years ago!!! Who would've thought the images presented in the following threads would actually take place in New York city. The current administration took a "failed state" and turned it into one of the "top growing economies" and the largest stock exchange understand and appreciate how much work has been done. Read the following if you haven't already.
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan-day-celebrated-in-nasdaq.446078/
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/world-ap...lay-pm-pak-at-new-york-stock-exchange.446617/


Dear i would point you to COUNTLESS examples where the foreign relations are NOT at work but why thrown mud on myself? whatever they do, for good or for bad, this is MY GOVERNMENT. Nor will i try and explain to you the OTHER factors in these points you mentioned as gains of our foreign policy. 

However if you in America are seeing so much positive about Pakistan, i will thank you for that. 



> Its amazing how much gossip people in Pakistan believe in and ignore all facts!!


It is equally amazing how someone claiming to be an American then says to have more "information" than any regular Pakistani.  


Danish saleem said:


> brother this year growth rate will be at around 5, which is good.
> secondly the most important things, is inflation is around 2-4% ,which is very very good, and if we keep that inflation rate in control, we will see tremendous growth.


Yar we were planing that for the last year and also for the year before that. In fact, we originally came out with a fig of around this term initially however once the cat was out of the bag it all changed to 3 or there about.

Anyway, i hope things change for good but unfortunately i cannot see much reason for them to do so right now. I may be overlooking some things or miscalculating a few however. I hope i am.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Danish saleem

Arsalan said:


> Dear i would point you to COUNTLESS examples where the foreign relations are NOT at work but why thrown mud on myself? whatever they do, for good or for bad, this is MY GOVERNMENT. Nor will i try and explain to you the OTHER factors in these points you mentioned as gains of our foreign policy.
> 
> However if you in America are seeing so much positive about Pakistan, i will thank you for that.
> 
> 
> It is equally amazing how someone claiming to be an American then says to have more "information" than any regular Pakistani.
> 
> Yar we were planing that for the last year and also for the year before that. In fact, we originally came out with a fig of around this term initially however once the cat was out of the bag it all changed to 3 or there about.
> 
> Anyway, i hope things change for good but unfortunately i cannot see much reason for them to do so right now. I may be overlooking some things or miscalculating a few however. I hope i am.



brother,

few Macro indicators are very good now,

like foreign exchange reserves are on highest levels, and increasing.
Inflation is under control
Tax collection increased 60% in last few years.
Development budgets increasing,
zero load shedding on industrial Areas.

so next few years will be great Ins sha Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Danish saleem said:


> brother,
> 
> few Macro indicators are very good now,
> 
> like foreign exchange reserves are on highest levels, and increasing.
> Inflation is under control
> Tax collection increased 60% in last few years.
> Development budgets increasing,
> zero load shedding on industrial Areas.
> 
> so next few years will be great Ins sha Allah.


I hope so, lets see what happens.

But i am not directly involved with Foreign Exchange reserves but as far as i can see, the loans are the main contributor there and not investments and export revenues. Again, i am not really involved in economics so do not know what the ground realities are regarding Inflation and tax collections etc. I hope these things are totally correct as this is the only way we can progress. I hope these are not as wrong as the statement of zero load shedding in industrial area as i am also in manufacturing and export business and we are currently having 5 hours of load shedding. Though the situation is much better than what it was in PPP gov. as far as load management is concerned. I wont talk about production setup but management sure is much much better no doubt about that. These is a step up compared to what PPP was doing.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan raises SSD for security of foreigners working on Gwadar Port*

*





ISLAMABAD: Pakistan has successfully raised a Special Security Division (SSD) to ensure four-layer security of around 15,000 foreigners working on around 3,000-km-long trade route that will connect the Gwadar Port to China’s northwestern Xinjiang province.

“A Special Security Division consisting of nine composite infantry battalions and six civil armed forces wings has been raised at a cost of 21.57 billion,” the Ministry of Interior disclosed in an official document on Friday. The government has spent over Rs23 billion on raising this special force being commanded by Major General Abid Rafique.


China and Pakistan agreed to raise a special force to ensure foolproof security to the China Pakistan Economic Corridor’s (CPEC) sea routes and the Gwadar Port. This SSD consists of over 13,731 security personnel to safeguard around 9,000 Chinese workers engaged in over 330 small and mega projects in the country. In addition, Pakistan also deployed over 30,434 security personnel for successful execution of these multi-billion dollar costly projects under the CPEC


The government spent Rs15.8 billion on raising nine wings of SSD consisting of Pakistan Army’s components and a composite infantry battalion, revealed the official document of the Ministry of Interior submitted with the National Assembly on Friday. The government has also spent Rs5.8 billion by raising six SSD wings of civilian armed forces with the minimum strength of 4,502 security personnel in all the four provinces. The CPEC security details came in response to a written question posed by MNA Dr Shahida Rehmani of the Pakistan People’s Party.


The government has also allocated Rs1.3 billion under the Public Sector Development Programme for the purchase of security equipment, it revealed. The government raised three SSD wings of Punjab Rangers consisting of 2,190 and an SSD wing of Frontier Corps of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa consisting of 852 security personnel. Similarly, it raised a wing of FC Balochistan with strength of 730 personnel and Sindh Rangers consisting of 730 personnel


Over 6,300 security personnel are guarding around 3,800 Chinese workers engaged in 176 small and mega projects in Punjab, interior ministry further revealed in this official document compiled on the basis of information collected from home departments of provinces as well as from the Islamabad Capital Territory. Around 2,000 security personnel have been deployed for security of over 700 Chinese engineers working on 19 projects in various districts of KP. Around 3,200 security personnel are guarding 600 Chinese workers engaged in eight projects in Balochistan. Over 2,640 armed personnel have been deputed for security of over 1,140 Chinese workers working on 103 projects in the Sindh province. Over 439 police personnel are guarding around 900 Chinese engineers working on six mega projects in the ICT and over 1,270 security personnel deputed on security of 1,700 Chinese workers engaged in around 15 projects. The administration of Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata) revealed that 667 security personnel are guarding 13 Chinese workers engaged in a project started years back.

Over 3,500 security personnel hired from private security companies have also been deputed for safeguarding foreigners working on various projects being executed in all the four provinces. In last fiscal year budget, the government also allocated an estimated Rs11 billion for three projects under the PSDP to raise some additional wings of the civil armed forces.*


----------



## The Eagle

ghazi52 said:


> Over 3,500 security personnel hired from private security companies have also been deputed for safeguarding foreigners working on various projects being executed in all the four provinces.



Hope that all those private hired ones are not appointed without detailed security check in depth that in past, we have enough of fruits by the hands of these so-called private security guards, assigned a rifle after firing 3 bullets on first and appointed.


----------



## Furqan Sarwar

*PAK-CHINA FIBER OPTIC PROJECT TO BE COMPLETED BY JUNE 2018*

ISLAMABAD: The 820-kilometer long Pak-China optic fiber cable project from Rawalpindi to Khunjrab would be completed at a cost of US$ 44 million by June 2018.

After completion of this important project of Information Technology (IT) under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would convert trade corridor into digital corridor.

This project was being completed in collaboration between China's Huawei and Special Communication Organization (SCO), Senior Project Manager, SCO, Muhammad Adil said.

He informed that this project would be beneficial for strategic link between both Pakistan and China.

This project would not only generate revenue but it would also a safest route of voice traffic between the two countries, he added.

Muhammad Adil said, the Pak-China fiber optic fiber cable would provide an alternate source for the world trade.

He hoped that awareness about trade, tourism and Information Technology (IT) would create economic opportunities in Gilgit- Baltistan (GB).

The foundation stone of the Pak-China optic fiber cable project was laid in May this year.

Around 18.2 kilometers portion of the optic fiber cable would pass through federal capital, 466 kilometers from Gilgit-Baltistan (GB), 280 kilometers from Khyber Pakhtunkhaw (KPK), and 47 kilometers from Punjab.

The optical fiber cable would reach Rawalpindi from Khunjrab via Karimabad, Gilgit, Chilas, Babusar Top, Naran, Mansehra and Jery Kas.

A project to expand the fiber cable up to Gawadar was in final phase of approval which would provide an international linkage along the entire route of CPEC.


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC PROJECTS WORTH $17BN IN ADVANCE STAGE OF APPROVAL*

ISLAMABAD: Several projects worth US$ 17 billion under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) are in pipeline and advance stage of approval.

Out of US$ 46 billion to be invested under CPEC initiative in Pakistan, road network, infrastructure and energy projects worth US$ 18 billion are already under full and active implementation phase.

According to official sources in the ministry of planning, development and reform here, the projects are being completed under CPEC at Bin Qasim, Sahiwal, Karakuram Highways, Western Route, Sukkur-Karachi motorway.

He said the CPEC is not only a network of roads, energy projects and infrastructure but it is a framework.

He informed that within two year, energy would be available for every sector after completion of first phase of the initiative.

The early harvest projects under CPEC initiative are moving forward swiftly and first batch including energy and infrastructure projects would be completed by fiscal year 2017-18.

Work on Western route is progressing satisfactorily while Gwadar Airport and Eastbay Expressway in Gwadar are in advanced stages of approval by Chinese side and will have the ground breaking within a couple of months.

The work on technical and vocational training institutes of Gwadar is being carried out to make them operational as early as possible.

With the completion of the early harvest energy projects, 10,000 MW would be added in national grid by 2018.


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC set to attract $150b investment in Pakistan*

China pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is planned to shoot up for a $ 150 billion investment, And a new whole world of business that will make it the largest economic region, as details of its size and stature are unveiled this week.

The plan is to connect three engines of growth - South Asia, China and Central Asian Republics and aligning it with the entire South, Northern and North-Western regions.

"CPEC will blaze a whole new trail," Chinese President Xi Jinping and Prime Minister Nawaz Shairf say.

The latest "Summit of top government leaders and Investors" which has just concluded in Islamabad, projects the overall international investment in CPEC, covering 2014 to 2030, will shoot up to $150 billion, terming the $46 billion initial plans for it as just the starters - just the beginning of its phase one. Prime minister Nawaz Shairf, while inaugurating the summit said CPEC is going to change fate of the entire region. He said it will eliminate poverty and unemployment and bring the people up-front into the mainstream of modern and developed countries.

"The CPEC project is the fusion of President Xi's 'one Belt One-Road' with Pakistan's 'Vision 2025', which is sought to harness Pakistan's geo-political position into geo-economic advantage by connecting the three engines of growth - South Asia, China and Central Asia," Sharif said.

Finance Minister Ishaq Dar, speaking about the CPEC, its economic fruits, and investment and business potential of Pakistan, at the summit, said Pakistan will soon become the choice destination for foreign investment.

Miftah Ismail, chairman of Board of Investment (BoI) said on completion of this mega project, Pakistan will be expecting approximately $150 billion international investment in the country into different business and manufacturing centers and investment by Chinese firms.

"The estimate for the projected investment of $150 billion have been worked out on the basis of firm commitments with prospective investors," he said.

Ahsan Iqbal, Minister for Planning and Development, who is also Minister-in-Charge of CPEC, said the connectivity through this mega project will enhance trade opportunities for Pakistan with 70 per cent of the international maritime trade via Pakistan's two big ports of Karachi and the new Chinese-built port of Gwadar. "Gwadar will fast track exports and import to and from UAE, GCC, Saudi Arabia and adjacent regions," he said.

"About $18 billion worth of projects are in the implementation phase while the remaining portfolios of $17 billion projects are at the preparation stage," Ahsan Iqbal said.

An amount of $11 billion will be spent on infrastructure - mainly construction of roads and development of Gwadar port.

Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Sun Weidong, speaking at the summit said: "We look forward to speedy completion of the projects, included in the CPEC plan. We hope, with its full implementation, it will help create more jobs, provide better health and educational facilities."

Yan Zhiyong, chairman, Power Construction Corporation of China, spoke on the role of China in promoting 'One-belt one-road CPEC initiative'. The summit attracted more than 150 leading Chinese businessmen and investors, representing industries ranging from energy to autos.

Nasir Saeed, vice-president of the Lahore Chamber of Commerce and Industry, said CPEC has drawn the attention of foreign investors towards Pakistan.

Ali Mohammad, chairman of Gul Ahmed Textile Mills, asked Chinese companies to shift plants to Pakistan to overcome their high labour cost.

"Pakistan will help with its has a hug bulge of youth population. China is still exporting 36 per cent of world's textiles," he said.


----------



## PDF

http://spearheadresearch.org/index....an-and-the-reformation-of-international-trade

*China, Pakistan, and the Reformation of International Trade*
Economy, Politics


_*Today, the CPEC seems like just a multi-billion dollar agreement between two countries… but half a century from now, the Asian citizenry – and the rest of the world – will consider it something akin to what Bretton Woods was for post-war Europe; albeit more inclusive, more equitable, and with a much grander long-term economic impact, since it is the fulcrum of China’s massive “One Belt, One Road” (OBOR) and “Maritime Silk Road” (MSR) initiatives. *_

The CPEC Summit and Expo was hosted by the Government of Pakistan’s Planning Commission – the state’s nerve center for infrastructure management and development planning – last week, on August 29 and 30, 2016. Inaugurated by the Prime Minister of Pakistan, Mian Muhammad Nawaz Sharif, participants to the Summit and Expo conference were Pakistanis and Chinese: in addition to what this scribe would consider token attendance from the federal capital’s diplomatic corps and some foreign journalists.






In his inaugural speech, the Prime Minister said that CPEC will be a “game changer” for Pakistan, but a “fate changer” for the entire region. Many English newspapers in Pakistan, though giving the event prime-time coverage, conveniently ignored the depth of this policy vision statement, and chose to focus on the semantics alone. That mistake must be corrected.






Why is CPEC a “game changer” for Pakistan and what “game” is it actually changing? Mired in extremist divisions and the existential threat of terrorist attack from which virtually nobody is safe, the CPEC initiative provided a much-needed morale boost as well as an enormous injection of high-yield low-interest capital financing primarily for infrastructure projects. Chinese President Xi Jinping’s visit – and the dastardly attack on the Army Public School in Peshawar where 132 bright young Pakistani lives were abruptly, prematurely and horribly ended – gave Pakistan the opportunity, the strength and the courage to make some important decisions regarding the future course that the nation must chart for itself. The country’s entire anti-terror apparatus was transformed under the National Action Plan, and the quantum and frequency of terror attacks diminished (by approximately 70% according to some quantitative analytics) because the capability was developed – and the will was wholly summoned – to preemptively deter terror attacks on the basis of actionable intelligence that was gathered and used to eliminate militants and terrorist proxies before they could carry out the attacks that they were planning to carry out. But that was a decision Pakistan made on its own; and the implementation of this National Action Plan is still being improved, modified, and (for the first time in Pakistan’s history) being discussed and deliberated upon in the houses of Parliament as well as in public discourse on mainstream media almost every day. It has become a firm decision – backed by national will – to engage in this war that has been imposed on us, and to achieve victory by foiling the enemy’s dastardly designs and taking Pakistan’s war against terrorism to their logical conclusion; i.e. enabling the terrorists to meet their maker.

President Xi’s April 2015 visit, and the implementation commencement of CPEC’s ‘Early Harvest‘ projects – energy infrastructure that is designed and destined for completion between 2018 and 2020 to add more than 10,000 MW to Pakistan’s energy grid – was the biggest milestone in Pakistan’s modern economic history. No other global strategic partner had ever put so much faith – or so much money, almost US$46 billion – in improving Pakistan’s existing infrastructure and building it from scratch in places where it never existed. Hence, Pakistan had been given a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to truly consolidate the fundamentals of its national economy, and then build it into a integrated framework that could easily fit into the 21st century international trade matrix. This is why Pakistan’s bilateral relationship with China has transformed from a merely geostrategic one into a ‘geo-economic’ partnership. The CPEC is also a part of China’s 13th 5-year development plan because, according to Chinese ambassador to Pakistan, Sun Weidong;

“The CPEC is a *vision*. It is an important consensus reached between our leaders and the governments, and enjoys the full support of our two peoples. It will strengthen the time-tested China-Pakistan friendship, bring our two brotherly countries more closer, and lay a solid foundation for building a China-Pakistan community of shared destiny.



Second, the CPEC is a *platform*. It is a comprehensive cooperation framework and identified the four major areas of energy, transport infrastructure, industrial parks and Gwadar Port. We also expect the fields of CPEC to be expanded to finance, science and technology, education, poverty alleviation and social development in the near future.



Third, the CPEC is an *opportunity*. It is based on the spirit of openness and win-win cooperation. It faces whole Pakistan and brings benefits to the people of China and Pakistan. It is also a fusion of multiple developments, aiming to peace, prosperity and well-being of the peoples of the region and the world at large.”



The outlines of this new geo-economic framework could be seen at the CPEC Summit and Expo: Chinese businessmen as well as executives from its industrial giants and SOEs (state-owned enterprises) were present along with their counterparts from Pakistan: industrialists, business magnates, economists, intellectuals, policymakers and senior bureaucrats. In various sessions of the Summit and Expo, the underlying impression from both the Chinese side and the Pakistani side was similar: *the game has*_*already*_* started changing*.






*So why and how is CPEC a “fate changer” for the region?* Does the Prime Minister not know ofIndia’s vocal opposition to the CPEC, since parts of the transport infrastructure run through territories that India considers disputed? Are Pakistan’s policymakers unaware that India and the UAE have inked a $75 billion agreement for long-term investment in the National Infrastructure and Investment Fund, (or NIIF) – albeit with much less fanfare than that being given to CPEC? The answer lies not in the supposed ignorance of the existing CPEC partners, but from the narrow-mindedness of those who stand opposed to it today. And the important qualifier made in the previous statement is: _today_.

At the CPEC Summit and Expo, there were few (if any) representatives from Central Asia, and no participants from Afghanistan or India, or even Iran or from African nations. Why? Because they don’t consider themselves as stakeholders of the CPEC initiative; they still subscribe to the view that the China Pakistan Economic Corridor is merely a trading highway for the economies of only China and Pakistan.

While most of the world approves of (and in fact, actively supports) the “One Belt, One Road” (OBOR) initiative as well as the “Maritime Silk Road” (MSR) projects of the Xi-Li Administration as an innovative maneuver to revive the global economy through energizing trade along the oldest routes known to mankind throughout history, the world is yet to understand that CPEC is the linchpin – a secondary backbone, so to say – of this enormous initiative to link up all of the world’s continents and their capacities and capabilities to trade with _everyone else_, and not just with those with whom their physical transportation or infrastructural linkages already exist by geographical chance or by ‘fate’ created by policies followed for hundreds of years. The OBOR and MSR would generate a unitary route that would connect Europe to China through Russia and Central Asia, while also linking up various Middle Eastern countries; on the maritime side, China’s so-called “string of pearls” will become a oversea route linking the east African coast all the way to the Asia Pacific and the Far East (according to the drawing board, even including New Zealand and Australia).

The following map (in Chinese) illustrates the placement of the CPEC main artery (_in green_), and its positioning between the OBOR’s New Silk Road initiatives, and the MSR (_in light blue_):






So as China affirms and consolidates its position as the fulcrum of international trade in our epoch, what lies at the very center of the OBOR and the MSR in terms of a geostrategic territorial perspective? *Pakistan, the trading gateway of the 21st century*.

As far as security is concerned, both China and Pakistan have clearly told the world – particularly those South Asian forces which plan to sabotage the CPEC’s Western Alignment by fomenting separatism in Pakistan’s Balochistan province – that they will take “joint action” to thwart any and every attempt to “disrupt the process of CPEC”: this has at least been confirmed by Hu Shisheng, Director of the Institute of South and Southeast Asian and Oceanian Studies at the China Institutes of Contemporary International Relations.

Noted economist and former Dean of the LUMS School of Humanities, Social Sciences and Law (now the MAGSHSS), Dr. Ijaz Nabi once explained to an audience during a seminar in Islamabad (presumably the 2012 Islamabad Dialogue hosted at the Marriott) that historically, the land territory that is now Pakistan has always served as a gateway for trading caravans from different parts of the world. Though cultural contexts and historical anecdotes were invaluable in solidifying the argument, Dr. Nabi exhibited quantitative time-series data which showed how civilizations in the region evolved – and what routes they used to trade with each other. Therefore, Pakistan’s main economic strength does not even lie in manufacturing, or services, or in remittances, or even in its agronomy: it is vested in the strategic positioning of the land territory that – quite literally – connects the East with the West.

In an interview with reputed journalist Wajahat S. Khan for his show “Mahaaz”, aired on May 29, 2016, Senator Mushahid Hussain – while leading a ‘rainbow’ delegation of Pakistani parliamentarians from all parties and all regions of country, to the China People’s Institute for Foreign Affairs in Beijing – explained that the problems being heard about CPEC, even in Pakistan, is not that people don’t want it to go forward: people want to be _included_ in the CPEC and taken on board with its projects and initiatives. “They don’t want it to _not_ move forward”, he said, “they want to move forward _*with it*_“. There is perhaps no other more succinct or holistic explanation of the all-inclusive nature and design of CPEC.

Let’s look at this inclusive approach through another angle: one of the CPEC’s main components is the Gwadar deep sea port complex, envisaged as Pakistan’s second oceanic trading polestar after Karachi. According to most analyses, Gwadar – and its management and development by China – is considered the penultimate ligament in the so-called “string of pearls” linking China’s seaway trade routes to the Middle East and East Africa. According to this “all aboard” approach, Gwadar will be another link between Karachi and Mumbai (and a host of Indian seaports on their western seaboard) and Mali and Colombo and Trincomalee and Hambantota etc. on its eastern perspective, and Chahbahar and Hormuz and Aden and Mogadishu and Mombasa and Port Sudan (as well as the Chinese-financed Bagamoyo port in Tanzania due for completion in 2017) et cetera on the western perspective of the Gwadar port. Therefore, the “crown jewel of CPEC” – as duly recognized by PM Sharif in his opening remarks to the CPEC Summit and Expo – is a complement to the existing oceanic trading matrix (including the oil shipping lanes) in South Asia, not a challenge or new competitor to the same. Therefore, Gwadar is also “envisaged” as the link between China’s OBOR and MSR initiatives: some decades from today, it will be the city where peoples, trades and cultures from around the world will converge.

The inclusive approach argument can also be extended to the Eastern and Western Alignment land transport routes in Pakistan – the highways and railways running on the north-south axis – that are being upgraded, developed, and in some cases created anew by CPEC-related projects. Looking closely at the drawing board, projects with a launch timeframe for 2020-2025 are not the end of the CPEC: there are future plans – developed by Pakistan and promoted by China – to create highways as well as railroad linkages on the east-west axes at at least three different junctures. Though these would be connecting Pakistani cities in South Punjab to KP and north Balochistan, as well as Sindh to Central and southern Balochistan, they could also – and in the opinion of this scribe, they definitely should – be used to facilitate trade between Afghanistan and India. Without compromising on ideology or on strategic national interests, Pakistan would not only be facilitating new dimensions of trade in South and Central Asia, but would also be in a better position to “dictate” or “have their say” in the ‘Af-Pak-Ind’ region. How? Just think of the NATO supply routes and how they got blocked.

By adopting and implementing an inclusive approach towards facilitating trade between regions and promoting economic alliances instead of opposing or deterring them, Pakistan itself would – perhaps for the first time – actually be in a position to enjoy some leverage over its ‘adversarial’ neighbors in a multitude of ways.

So the game is already changing in Pakistan’s favor: more and more Chinese companies are expressing interest to become part of the CPEC initiative, to develop long-lasting partnerships and synergies with Pakistani commercial entities, and to discover new opportunities that arise when one starts exploring and developing areas which were hitherto pristine and unattended. Since the Sino-Pak relationship has been higher than the Himalayas and deeper than the ocean and sweeter than honey and stronger than iron – and other metaphors to this effect – for half a century, the CPEC is a practical culmination of this brotherhood and friendship: turning a geostrategic and international political partnership into a ‘geo-economic’ synergy where not only the governments, but the private sectors (as well as the peoples of both countries, in the near future) will also be intertwined in overlapping global economic relations and linkages.

*But the world needs to know that CPEC is not an exclusive economic initiative*. China has already asked India to evaluate ways and means through which it can partake in CPEC, and Pakistan also wishes that India stops feeling threatened by it: becausedeeper economic relations reduce the chances of geopolitical conflict even when nations are at odds with each other over ideology, or policy, or even territory. China itself is a perfect example of how it has minimized the risk of military conflict with aspiring as well as real adversaries (such as the U.S., Japan, Russia, and even India) by building trade relationships that have continued to grow – and transcend the realm of intangible ideology to realize the actual, physical gains from trade which create jobs, develop innovative products, create new marketplaces, and keep on reinvigorating the national economies of all countries. The following map – courtesy of the Council on Foreign Relations and Xinhua (with credits to James McBride and Julia Ro) – explains how China’s new development initiatives are transforming a figurative “global village” into a globally interconnected trade-driven mega-economy in the most literal and practical sense:






Pakistan has chosen to move forward on a path that will change its fate and – as the Minister for Planning, Development and Reform, Mr. Ahsan Iqbal Chaudhry, has stated – transform itself into a high productivity and highly innovative economy that will prioritize quality and provision of essential services of all kinds to its citizenry. This will not only consolidate Pakistan’s existing economic infrastructure, but will revitalize it by creating new engines of growth and new sources as well as destinations of multilateral investment. Pakistan will not only become the *trading hub between East and West* – where Chinese goods find quick and easy access to the markets of Africa, while oil and gas and natural resources from the Middle East as well as Central Asia can be safely and speedily transported to energy-starved economies as far away as Europe or Southeast Asia – but with its beautiful landscape, variety of seasons, multiplicity of terrain and immense diversity of cultures, Pakistan will also become *a coveted tourist spot for globetrotters and vacationers*.

In fact, the most attractive component of tourism in Pakistan is almost all of today’s generation have heard of it, but _very few have actually seen it_: those who have seen it, have done so from behind the iron wall of security that the defenders of Pakistan have established to protect its citizens and residents from the militant followers of a twisted, mangled and distorted self-representation of Islam and Muslims (which must not at all be confused with legitimate orthodox interpretations of Islamic values that have existed for over fourteen centuries). While the geostrategic and now ‘geo-economic’ relationship between the Islamic Republic of Pakistan and the People’s Republic of China continues to grow and diversify, *it is also absolutely essential to promote, foster and consolidate the people-to-people relations between these two time-tested friend and all-weather allies: for a friendship of the people brings the nations closer more so than any common enemy or any mutual tangible interest*. The publics of Pakistan and China have always held each other in high esteem, considering themselves as brethren: through CPEC, they should be given the opportunity to experience the similarities and the differences in language, culture, lifestyle, and other facets by their own selves. One should not waver in the pursuit of knowledge, even if one has to go to China: so said the Sage of all ages, Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) – and when a Chinese citizen visits Pakistan, it will truly feel as if he or she is visiting their brother’s home; as President Xi Jinping said in April 2015 on his way to Islamabad.

The question now is: *will the region follow in Pakistan’s footsteps to change their fate, and promote the new, more equitable model of international economic cooperation and development in the 21st century?Or will they continue to subscribe to the medieval notion that trade with one who is perceived as an ‘enemy’ is treason itself, and that a strategic adversary cannot be challenged (and successfully competed against) in the framework of the modern capitalist economy?*

For those who subscribe to the latter view, this scribe would be remiss not to recommend to them a review of the trade balances of China with the U.S., with Japan, and with India – a mere glance at three bilateral economic relationships in terms of their quantitative indicators and statistics in just the last fifteen years alone. It would either serve as a component of an argument in one direction or the other, or – most likely – it would serve as an eye-opener and a welcome change of heart to involve themselves in a novel, inclusive, and dare one day ‘post-modern’ multinational economic initiative. Therefore, the hope still exists for the next CPEC Summit and Expo to play host to businessmen, intellectuals, policymakers, economists, visionaries and friends from Africa and the Middle East to Central Asia and the Far East, from the developed economies of Europe and ANZAC to the struggling nations in South Asia: practically, the second CPEC Summit and Expo will be an open invitation to _all_ developing nations around the world to come together and transform the D-8, Emerging Markets and Middle Power national economies into an integrated reality that will actualize national, regional, and eventually, global dreams. So should the countries linked by the OBOR and MSR miss out on the next CPEC Summit and Expo just because of their static policies and narrow strategic visions? Or should they start preparing for it right now, and play their due role in transforming – nay, reforming – international trade policies and practices in the 21st century?

As the saying goes: better late than never!

_Shemrez Nauman Afzal is a graduate of the Lahore University of Management Sciences (LUMS) and the University of Science & Technology, Beijing (USTB). He specializes in economic affairs, particularly international trade, political economy, public policy, economic security and institutional development. He tweets at @shemreznauman_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

It's a stretch of the 25 km newly built KKH that's to be inaugurated shortly.
It replaces the part of the highway that was destroyed in the Attabad landslide a few days ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*Sindh trains, posts 168 ex-servicemen to guard CPEC projects*

KARACHI: Around 168 ex-army personnel out of the planned 2,000 for the ‘special protection unit’ of the Sindh police have been trained and posted at various locations while nearly 500 more have been selected by the authorities concerned, it was learnt on Saturday.

Officials in the Sindh home ministry said they had recruited the first batch of the planned 2,000 ex-army personnel for the special protection unit (SPU) who had been trained and posted somewhere.

“Some 168 ex-army personnel have been trained and are on duty,” said a senior official in the home ministry but he did not provide details.

He said around 487 more had been selected and their medical examination was under way. “Soon, they will be sent for training,” he added.

The SPU was set up by the Apex Committee of Sindh on the directives of the federal interior ministry to provide ‘seamless security’ to the Chinese who are coming to Sindh for projects related to the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Interior Minister Chaudhry Nisar Ali Khan said some 2,000 ex-army personnel would be there to strengthen the capacity of the Sindh police and assist in safeguarding the CPEC-related projects.

However, leaders of the Pakistan Peoples Party, including Qamar Zaman Kaira, criticised the interior minister for violating the Constitution by interfering in the law and order issue in Sindh, which is a provincial subject.

Officials said this was not the first time that Sindh police were hiring ex-servicemen as some 1,200 retired soldiers had been recruited two years ago to cope with the security challenges and targeted operations in Karachi.

“Any criticism against the recruitment of retired soldiers for the SPU is uncalled-for as the Sindh police did it previously as well,” said an official in Islamabad.

The 1,200 retired soldiers of the armed forces were recruited in line with the decision of the provincial cabinet mainly for security duties in Karachi.

Officials in the Sindh police then had said that the induction of ex-servicemen in its ranks had helped the police as the growing security challenges required a much larger force than the existing one.

They said that the benefit of hiring retired military men was that they were already prepared to join the force with immediate effect and “just need to learn the basics before being inducted”.

The Sindh government said it was ready to take all measures needed to establish an effective SPU for the Chinese investors and their projects.

“The remaining vacancies [in the SPU] will be advertised soon,” said an official in the home ministry.

Chairing a meeting mulling over the security plans for CPEC projects in Sindh, Chief Minister Syed Murad Ali Shah said CPEC would open new vistas of prosperity and development in Sindh like elsewhere in the country.

Officials said the Sindh government had already issued standard operation procedures (SOPs) for the security of the Chinese in the province.

They added that the federal government had also raised a special security division (SSD) consisting of nine infantry combat battalions of Pakistan Army with a force of 9,000 personnel and six wings of civil armed force of 4,502 personnel for the security of CPEC projects and Chinese expatriates.

The provincial government is yet to give its input in the terms of reference for the SSD, under which there would be a dedicated headquarters for each CPEC project.

Officials claim that CM Shah had already directed the Sindh police chief to ensure proper security of CPEC projects and expedite the appointment of 2,000 special force personnel for the security of the Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch




----------



## ghazi52

This is what we all waiting for, rain of chinese trucks on Cpec highways

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*With a new Chinese loan, CPEC is now worth $51.5bn*


ISLAMABAD: Despite Indian conspiracies, the size of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) has been increased to more than $51.5 billion after China and the Asian Development Bank (ADB) agreed to lend $8bn to upgrade the main railway line from Karachi to Peshawar, according to a federal minister.

Addressing a news briefing upon his return from a week-long visit to China, Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Ahsan Iqbal said Beijing has agreed to provide Pakistan with a $5.5bn concessional loan to upgrade and modernise the Karachi-Lahore main railway line called ML-1.

In addition, ADB will extend financing of $2.5bn for the Lahore-Peshawar railway track, he said.

“Both loans will carry less than 2 per cent interest rate. Both are concessional loans,” he said. However, he declined to discuss specifics of the lending programme, saying the Economic Affairs Division is still busy finalising the terms and conditions.

He said the original $46bn CPEC included about $3.56bn financing for the railway network, which has now increased to $8bn. “This is ad add-on” to the original CPEC, he explained.

He said the Karachi-Peshawar railway line processed 75pc of the passenger and cargo traffic, but its efficiency has dropped to 60-80 kilometres per hour. That is because of a continuous deterioration during the long tenure of former president Pervez Musharraf, he said, adding that the track, signalling system and bridges were in bad shape.

The refurbishment and upgradation of the main line will cost $8bn and take five to six years to complete. This will revive its efficiency to 120-160 kilometres per hour. It will be upgraded in a manner that it will accommodate fast-moving trains, reduce the cost of production and increase the competitiveness of Pakistani products.

The main line will then be expanded in the next phase to link Gwadar with Peshawar and then Havelian, Abbottabad, with Khunjerab.

Mr Iqbal said the CPEC has three phases and four major areas, namely Gwadar Port’s development, energy projects, road networks and industrial cooperation. The short-term, medium-term and long-term projects will complete by 2020, 2025 and 2030, respectively.

At present, work is in progress in the first three areas of infrastructure development, which will enable the two nations to push for industrial cooperation, he said.

Mr Iqbal said both sides agreed to convene the 6th Joint Cooperation Council (JCC) of the two countries in the last week of November. Before the JCC, working groups on transport, Gwadar Port and industrial cooperation will meet next month to firm up the implementation plan.

He said the long-term industrial cooperation has been finalised in Pakistan in consultation with all provinces, Azad Jammu and Kashmir and Gilgit-Baltistan. He said the four chief ministers belonging to different political parties have supported the CPEC that will be funded through the public-sector development programme, Chinese financing and funding by multilateral agencies.

Responding to a question, Mr Iqbal said some people have created misconceptions about the CPEC, adding that the federal government has invited the leadership of the Awami National Party for a briefing next week to address their concerns.

India has launched a massive campaign in the media to mislead people about the CPEC, he said. He noted that CPEC projects of about $18bn are currently in the implementation phase while another $17bn worth of projects are in the active pipeline. This means $35bn worth of projects have already been energised in just two years.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Danish saleem

Viper0011. said:


> . Its amazing how much gossip people in Pakistan believe in and ignore all facts!!
> 
> Here, I'd like to highlight the credit so its given to where its due.
> - The CPEC is an example of Pakistan's foreign relations
> - The Russians trying to work with Pakistan is also another example (both in defense, steel and mineral exploration, production, buying and selling).
> - Qatar working on putting 100,000 Pakistanis to work is also an example of foreign relations at work.
> - Pakistan buying cheap electricity and starting mutual trade with the Central Russian states is also a sign of foreign relations.
> - The largest stock exchanges putting Pakistani market in focus and investing billions into Pakistan are due to foreign relations and improvement of previous relations where Pakistan was considered a failed state just three years ago!!
> 
> The following threads clearly show the foreign efforts that are paying up huge dividends to Pakistan as a nation. Who would've thought that Pakistan will be so hyped about in the international market for foreign investments? All of these didn't just happen due to a "miracle", someone from the current administration actually did a LOT of work to change Pakistan the way it was known just three years ago!!! Who would've thought the images presented in the following threads would actually take place in New York city. The current administration took a "failed state" and turned it into one of the "top growing economies" and the largest stock exchange understand and appreciate how much work has been done. Read the following if you haven't already.
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan-day-celebrated-in-nasdaq.446078/
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/world-ap...lay-pm-pak-at-new-york-stock-exchange.446617/



your know what, u will be going to called Noora soon,


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese envoy reassures equal benefits of CPEC to Pakistan’s all regions*

Chinese ambassador to Pakistan Sun Weidong reassured that Pakistan’s all regions will be equally benefited from the China-Pakistan economic corridor (CPEC).

In his remarks at the reception held here last night, celebrating the 67th Anniversary of the Founding of China, he said the CPEC has made significant progress. Up to now, among the 30 early harvest projects, 16 have been completed or are under construction, with an investment of nearly 14 billion US dollars. These projects have created then of thousands of job opportunities for the local people and brought great vitality to the development of Pakistan.

The Chinese Embassy has hosted a grand reception to celebrate the national, falling on Oct. 1. Nearly 1000 people from all walks of life including senior military and civilian officials, besides a large number of diplomats, attended the impressive reception that includes a performance by the Chinese artists. Speaker National Assembly Sardar Ayaz Sadiq was the chief guest.

Prominent dignitaries include governor Punjab Rafiq Rajwana, Finance Minister Ishaq Dar, Minister of state Frontier region Lt. Gen. (Retd) Abdul Qadir Baluch, deputy chairman Senate Abdul Ghafoor Haidry, Chief of Jamaat-i-Islami senator Sirajul Haq, former interior minister Rehman Malik,, PPP’s leaders Sherry Reman and Latif Khoso, Chairman NAB Ch. Qamar Zaman and senator Mushahid Hussain Syed.

At the outset, national anthems of Pakistan and China were played and a cake was also cut by the dignitaries present on the stage. On this occasion, he also introduced some representatives of both Chinese and Pakistani technicians and engineers who are actively engaged in the implementation of various CPEC’s projects.

Speaker National Assembly in his address reciprocated the warm sentiments of the Chinese ambassador, who he said made dedicated efforts working day and night to carry forward their time-tested and deep-rooted friendship. The two countries, he said are moving ahead with meaningful cooperation in all fields of mutual interest. He lauded the Chinese leadership concept of one road, one belt and said it is a great to hope for a better future tomorrow. He reiterated Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif’s commitment to keeping their relationship ever-growing that helps to improve living conditions of their people.

The ambassador further said, “Like all the other projects under the Belt and Road Initiative, CPEC is an open and inclusive cooperation concept. It is neither exclusive nor against any third party. It is by no means a zero-sum game. It will make the people of this region benefit from connectivity, industrial cooperation and cultural exchanges. It will play an active role in promoting the development and prosperity of the region.

The Chinese people always advocate high morality and honour commitments. We emphasise hard work and believe that actions out-speak words. What is now under construction are just early harvest projects of CPEC”, he added.

Ambassador Sun Weidong said he was convinced that in the near future, CPEC will attract more investment, bring more business opportunities and promote more exchanges just like a huge magnet. We will witness the changes and benefit from the dividends brought by CPEC.

He thanked the Government of Pakistan for promoting the construction of CPEC. I want to thank the Pakistani military and law enforcement agencies for creating a safe environment for the Chinese people and institutions in Pakistan. I also want to thank the political parties, think-tanks, media and all the friends for your valuable support to the China-Pakistan friendship and cooperation.

About the China’s fast economic growth, the ambassador said, during the past 30 years, China has achieved rapid economic growth and sustained livelihood improvement. China has been the world’s second largest economy since 2010 and created a miracle of development by “China speed”. We pursue peaceful development. We maintain that all countries, big or small, are all equal. We advocate the opening-up strategy of mutual benefits and win-win cooperation. We develop friendship and cooperation with all countries based on the Five Principles of Peaceful Co-existence. We have made our contribution to the world peace and development.

He said he was convinced that, under the guidance of our leaders and with the joint efforts of both countries, the road of China-Pakistan friendship will be getting broader and brighter in the days to come. Let’s join hands towards our common dreams and make unremitting efforts to achieve the goal of the Community of China-Pakistan Shared Destiny at an early date.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cleverrider

Danish saleem said:


> your know what, u will be going to called Noora soon,



wtf he is a known noora and so are you 


On topic, Hopefully Punjabi establishment and Ganja brothers will give fair share to other smaller provinces as this cannot be hidden for long. Outcomes will be in no one’s interest but will be in direct effect of the above.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

The Eurasian Century Is Now Unstoppable

The transfer of the geopolitical center of gravity to Eurasia is something the West will have to get used to

*By F. William Engdah*

October 07, 2016 "Information Clearing House" - "NEO" - I recently returned from a fascinating two week speaking tour in China. The occasion was the international premier of my newest book, One Belt, One Road–China and the New Eurasian Century. In the course of my visit I was invited by China’s Northwest University in Xi’an to give a lecture and seminar on the present global political and economic situation in the context of China’s New Economic Silk Road as the One Belt, One Road project is often called. What I’ve seen in my many visits to China, and have studied about the entirety of this enormously impressive international infrastructure project convinces me that a Eurasian Century at this point is unstoppable.

The idiotic wars of the Washington war-hawks and their military industry–in Syria, in Ukraine, Libya, Iraq and now the South China Sea provocations against China–are not going to stop what is now clearly the most impressive and economically altering project in more than a century.

The term “American Century” was triumphantly proclaimed in a famous editorial in Life magazine in 1941 in the early phase of World War II, before the United States had even entered the war, to describe the system publisher Henry Luce saw dominating the postwar world after the fall of the rival British Empire.

The American Century has lasted a mere seven decades if we date from the end of the war. Its record has been one of dismal failure on balance. The industrial base of the United States, the predominant leading industrial nation and leading scientific innovator, today is a hollowed, rotted shell with once-booming cities like Detroit or Philadelphia or Los Angeles now burned-out ghettos of unemployed and homeless.

The Federal Debt of the United States, owing to the endless wars its Presidents engage in, as well as the fruitless bailouts of Wall Street banks and Government Sponsored Enterprises like Fannie Mae, is well over 103% of GDP at an astonishing $19.5 trillion, or more than $163,000 per taxpaying American and Washington is adding to the debt this year at near $600 billion. Countries like China and Russia are moving away from subsidizing that debt at a record pace.

America’s economic basic infrastructure–bridges, sewer and water treatment plants, electric grid, railways, highways–have been neglected for more than four decades for a variety of reasons. The American Society of Civil Engineers recently estimated that gross domestic product will be reduced by $4 trillion between 2016 and 2025 because of lost business sales, rising costs and reduced incomes if the country continues to underinvest in its infrastructure. That is on top of the fact that they estimate the country at present urgently requires new infrastructure investment of $3.3 trillion by the coming decade just to renew.

Yet US states and cities are not able to finance such an investment in the future in the present debt situation, nor is the debt-choked Federal Government, so long as a cartel of corrupt brain-dead Wall Street banks and financial funds hold America to ransom. This is the sunset for the American Century, a poorly disguised imperial experiment in hubris and arrogance by a gaggle of boring old patriarchs like David Rockefeller and his friends on Wall Street and in the military industry. It is the starkest contrast to what is going on to the east, across all Eurasia today.

*Flowing the Thought to Transform*

The Eurasian Century is the name I give to the economic emergence of the countries contiguous from China across Central Asia, Russia, Belarus, Iran and potentially Turkey. They are being integrally linked through the largest public infrastructure projects in modern history, in fact the most ambitious ever, largely concentrated on the 2013 initiative by Chinese President Xi Jinping called the One Belt, One Road initiative or OBOR. The project and its implications for Europe and the rest of the world economy have been so far greeted in the west with a stone silence that defies explanation.

It’s been now three years that have transpired since then-new Chinese President Xi Jinping made one of his first foreign visits to Kazakhstan where he discussed the idea of building a vast, modern network of high-speed train lines crossing the vast Eurasian land space from the Pacific coast of China and Russia through Central Asia into Iran, into the states of the Eurasian Economic Union, principally Russia and potentially on to the select states of the European Union. That initial proposal was unveiled in detail last year by the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), China’s economic planning organization, and the ministries of Foreign Affairs and Commerce.

It’s a useful point to look now more closely at what has transpired to date. It reveals most impressive developments, more because the development process is creative and organic. The great project is no simple blueprint made by the Central Committee of the Communist Party of China and then simply imposed, top down, across the so-far 60 countries of Eurasia and South East Asia.

An international conference was recently held in Xi’an, origin of the ancient version of One Belt, One Road, namely the Silk Road. The purpose of the international gathering was to review what has so far taken place. It’s fascinating, notably, in the care that’s being taken by China to do it in a different way, as indications so far are, different from the way American Robber Barons like Cornelius Vanderbilt, E.H. Harriman, Jay Gould or Russell Sage built rail monopolies and deluded and defrauded investors with railroad monopolies more than a century ago.

The seminar, titled the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI): Shared Memory and Common Development, on September 26th, brought together over 400 participants from more than 30 countries including government officials, universities, corporations, think tanks and media.

A key role is being played by Renmin University of China’s Chongyang Institute for Financial Studies to identify progress and problems of the OBOR project. Their report in Xi’an presented principles underlying the OBOR international project: It adheres to the principles of the UN Charter; it is completely open for new participant nations to cooperate; it will follow market rules and seek mutual benefit of participating countries.

Those are noble words. What’s more interesting is the flow process underway to realize such words and to build the mammoth game-changing infrastructure.

Notably, China’s Xi Jinping decided to encourage input from sources other than the state central planning agency or the Communist Party for the complex OBOR. He encouraged creation of private and independent think-tanks to become a source of new creative ideas and approaches. Today there is a Chinese Think Tank Cooperation Alliance group coordinating efforts around OBOR headed by the dean of the Renmin University. In turn they partner with think tanks along the OBOR route including think tanks in Iran, Turkey, India, Nepal, Kazakhstan and other countries.

There will be two main routes of the OBOR. On land there are several routes or corridors in work. The Initiative will focus on jointly building what is being called a new Eurasian Land Bridge from China via Kazakhstan on to Rotterdam. Other OBOR land rail corridors include developing China-Mongolia-Russia, China-Central Asia-West Asia, China-Pakistan, Bangladesh-China-India-Myanmar, and China-Indochina Peninsula economic corridors.vThis is huge.

It will build on international transport routes, relying on core cities along the OBOR route and using key economic industrial parks as “cooperation platforms.” At sea, the Initiative will focus on jointly building smooth, secure and efficient transport routes connecting major sea ports along the “Belt and Road” including modern upgraded super port construction that will link present China ports at Haikou and Fujian with Kuala Lumpur’s port in Malaysia at the Malacca Strait passage, Calcutta in India, Nairobi in Kenya and via the Suez Canal to Athens and beyond. Crucial is that land and sea parts of OBOR are seen as one whole circulatory system or flow of trade.

The OBOR Initiative will link key Eurasian ports with interior rail and pipeline infrastructure in a way not before seen

To date China has signed memoranda of understanding with 56 countries and regional organizations regarding OBOR. Since his initial proposal in 2013, President Xi Jinping has personally visited 37 countries to discuss implementation of OBOR. China Railway Group and China Communications Construction Company have signed contracts for key routes and ports in 26 countries. Power plants, electricity transmission facilities and oil and gas pipelines, covering 19 countries along the “Belt and Road” in some 40 energy projects have begun. China Unicom, China Telecom and China Mobile are speeding up cross-border transmission projects in countries along the “Belt and Road” to expand international telecommunicationinfrastructure.

Already, taking the full sea and land routes of OBOR, some $3 trillion of China trade since June 2013 has flowed over the route, more than a quarter of China’s total trade volume. To date China has also invested more than $51 billion in the countries along the present OBOR route. The new land rail routes will greatly reduce transportation costs across Eurasia, enable formerly isolated regions to connect efficiently to sea and land markets and ignite tremendous new economic growth across Eurasia.

The effects of the OBOR are already beginning to appear. Earlier this year an Iranian container ship arrived at Qinzhou Port in China with 978 containers from several countries along the 21st-Century Maritime Silk Road opening the first shipping route linking the Middle East and the Beibu Gulf or Gulf of Tonkin in Vietnamese. In February 2016 a container train with Chinese goods took only 14 days to complete the 5,900 mile (9,500km) journey from China’s eastern Zhejiang province through Kazakhstan and Turkmenistan. That was 30 days shorter than the sea voyage from Shanghai to the Iranian port of Bandar Abbas, according to the head of the Iranian railway company. China and Iran, now formally part of the OBOR, have targeted bilateral trade, none in US dollars by the way, to exceed $600 billion in the coming decade.

China is presently in negotiations with 28 countries China is in talks with 28 countries including Russia, on high-speed rail projects, China’s train maker, China CNR reports.

It includes a major joint China-Russia $15 billion high-speed Kazan to Moscow line. The 770 kilometers of track between Moscow and Russia’s Tatarstan capital, Kazan, will cut time for the journey from 12 hours now to just 3.5 hours. China has agreed to invest $6 billion in the project which would become a part of a $100 billion high-speed railway between Moscow and Beijing.

Notably, for the new high-speed track being laid, China is developing a new generation of trains capable of reaching speeds of 400 kilometers per hour. And the new trains will solve the costly rail gauge switching problem between China rails and Russian. Trains in Russia run on a 1520mm track, compared to the narrower 1435mm track used in Europe and China. Jia Limin, the head of China’s high-speed rail innovation program told China Daily that, “The train… will have wheels that can be adjusted to fit various gauges on other countries’ tracks, compared with trains now that need to have their wheels changed before entering foreign systems.” Given its strategy of building thousands of kilometers of high-speed railways and developing its domestic Chinese rail sock manufacture as well as other rail technology, China today is the world’s leading producer of rail technology.

*Financing the moving*

Impressive is that China has secured capital commitment for the OBOR from various sources including the China Development Bank, Export-Import Bank of China, the China-initiated Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank, the BRICS New Development Bank and other sources including its Silk Road Fund to finance the huge undertaking. The Silk Road Fund has posted $40 billion to fund the OBOR projects. So far close to a quarter trillion US dollars of ready money and another half trillion in supranational institutional working capital is reasonably within reach.

The Western doomsday reports of China’s economy going down the tubes are simply either self-serving propaganda of hedge funds or speculators or fed by lack of understanding of the profound transformation in the entire structure of not only China’s but all Eurasia’s economy through the One Belt One Road initiative. China is undergoing a major transformation from a cheap-labor screwdriver assembly nation to a high-value-added high-tech manufacturer.

*Geopolitical transformation*

The One Belt, One Road initiative of Xi Jinping and the Eurasian partners, especially Russia, also has strategic dimensions of major import. The construction of new infrastructure corridors spanning across the Eurasian landmass in the form of highways, railways, industrial parks, and oil and gas pipelines, OBOR is connecting for the first time in the modern era landlocked regions of hinterland China and Russia and Central Asia republics with the sea ports. Linking key Eurasian industrial hubs to ports with efficient transportation will revolutionize connectivity of hinterland industrial products and raw materials of every kind. The Russian and Eurasian lands, including China, contain perhaps the richest untapped concentration of every raw material known.

The One Belt, One Road also includes oil and gas pipeline transportation corridors. In January 2015 the Myanmar-China Pipeline project, 2400 km long, was completed, linking Myanmar’s deep-water port of Kyaukphyu on Maday Island in the Bay of Bengal with Kunming in Yunnan province in southeast China near Myanmar’s border. It’s a joint project of the China Development Bank and Myanmar Foreign Investment Bank. The new pipeline allows China to import up to 400,000 barrels a day of Middle East oil over a route 1100 km shorter than the previous Malacca Strait sea route, reducing time to reach the large industrial hub city of Kunming by 30%, major economic gains, and avoiding the strategic chokepoint of the Malacca Strait where the US Navy’s Sixth Fleet dominates.

Previously, 80% of Chinese oil and gas imports crossed the Malacca straits and were subject to US controls. Were the present escalating tensions between Washington and China over the South China Sea or other issues to escalate, China would be brought to her knees much like Japan prior to declaring war in 1941, when the USA embargoed her oil. A second pipeline brings natural gas from Qatar and Myanmar gas fields to China.

The OBOR includes oil and gas pipelines that reduce time and distance to imports of Middle East oil and gas

China will pay $53 billion to Myanmar in pipeline royalties over 30 years. They will also invest $25 million in schooling and other social development projects along the pipeline and 10% of the gas will stay inBurma.

*Mackinder Outflanked?*

The totality of the strategy behind Xi Jinping’s Eurasian One belt, One Road rail, sea and pipeline initiative, which is moving quietly and impressively forward, is transforming the world geopolitical map. In 1904 a British geographer, Sir Halford Mackinder, a fervid champion of the British Empire, unveiled a brilliant concept in a speech to the London Royal Geographical Society titled the Geographical Pivot of History. That essay has shaped both British and American global strategy of hegemony and domination to the present. It was complemented by US Admiral Alfred Thayer Mahan’s 1890 work, The Influence of Sea Power Upon History, which advocated “sea power,” stating that nations with domination of the seas, as the British Empire or later the USA, would dominate the world.

The One Belt, One Road, by linking all the contiguous land areas of Eurasia to the related network of strategic new or enlarged deep-water ports of OBOR’s Maritime Silk Road, has rendered US geopolitical strategy a devastating blow at a time the hegemony of America is failing as never in its short history. The Eurasian Century today is inevitable and unstoppable. Built on different principles of cooperation rather than domination, it just might offer a model for the bankrupt United States and the soon-bankrupt European Union, to build up true prosperity not based on looting and debt slavery.

F. William Engdahl is strategic risk consultant and lecturer, he holds a degree in politics from Princeton University and is a best-selling author on oil and geopolitics, exclusively for the online magazine “New Eastern Outlook.”

http://www.informationclearinghouse.info

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Only two projects at a cost of $137 million under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) have been completed so far out of 17 early harvest proposed projects at a total estimated cost of $18 billion. According to the information shared with the National Assembly last week, the two CPEC projects that have been completed are Quaid-e-Azam 100 megawatts Solar Park at a cost of $137 million and Digital Terrestrial Multiband Broadcast at a cost of $2 million.

Ten of the remaining 15 projects that are under implementation include: (i) 10 energy projects at a total cost of $11.186 billion to generate around 4,460 megawatts electricity by 2018; (ii) two relating to transport infrastructure at a cost of $6.1 billion, (iii) two relating to Gwadar Port at a cost of $0.3706 billion and (iv) one Cross Border Optical Fiber Cable at an estimated cost of $0.044 billion.

Tentative completion deadline of two separate coal-fired projects is as follows: 

(i) 660 megawatts of Port Qasim Electric Company Sindh at a projected cost of $1,980 million is scheduled for completion in 2017/2018; 

and Sahiwal Coal-Fired Power Plant with a generation capacity of 1,320 megawatts at a cost of $1,600 million will be completed in June 2017.

Four Engro Thar projects with a total generation capacity of 1320 megawatts (330 MW each) at a cost of $2 billion will be completed by 2018; 

surface mine in block-II of Thar coal field, 6.5mtpa, at a projected cost of $1,470 million is scheduled for completion in 2018; 

Dawood 50 megawatts wind farm, Bhambore, Sindh at an estimated cost of $125 million is to be completed by November 2016; 

UEP 100 megawatts wind farm, Jhimpir, Sindh, at a cost of $250 million will be completed by September 2017; 

Sachal 50 megawatts wind farm, Jhimpir, Sindh, at a projected cost of $134 million will be completed by July 2017; 

Suki Kinari Hydropower Station in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa at an estimated cost of $1,802 million is scheduled for completion in 2021/2022; 

and Karo Hydropower Station, Azad Jammu Kashmir and Punjab at a cost of $1,420 will be completed in 2020/2021.

Two other projects under the CPEC-Transport Infrastructure Projects worth $6.1 billion are in the implementation stage. 


Two projects under the CPEC-Gwadar Port worth $0.3706 billion are also in the implementation stage and are scheduled to be completed in 2018. Eastbay Expressway with a cost of $0.1406 billion and Gwadar International Airport 

*Karakorum Highway Phase-II (Raikot-Islamabad Section) worth $3,500 million will be completed in 2017/2018 

and Peshawar-Karachi Motorway (Multan-Sukkur Section) worth $2,600 million will be completed in 2018. 
with a cost of $0.230 billion would be completed in 2018.*

Another project namely Cross Border Optical Fiber Cable with a cost of $0.044 billion will be completed in 2017/2018. China and Pakistan signed a $46 billion investment and infrastructure development programme in April 2015 during the visit of Chinese President Xi Jinping to Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

A Chinese vessel "Tianfu" docking at Gwadar Port, Baluchistan. 

Pakistan's newly built deep sea port is operational and receiving break bulk ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese Dumpers and Trucks Arrive in Pakistan For Up-Gradation of Roads*

Shaanxi Heavy Duty Automobile Import & Export Co., LTD Xi’an China, a Chinese military based company has sent around 200 dumpers and 70 trucks to Pakistan for the up-gradation of Thakot-Raikot section of Karakkoram Highway and Mansehra – Thakot Expressway. 

In China 70% of the total dumpers and other trucks are from this company.

On arrival of trucks to Pakistan the South Asia manager of the Company Mr. Gavin said that it was a positive sign towards the friendship between China and Pakistan.

He told that SHACMAN was planning to start assembly plant in Pakistan soon.

He said that trough setting up a plant the company aimed at enhancing the number of their trucks in Pakistan. He said that more trucks from their company in the country would make construction and others task easy for the PAK nation.

Service manager of the SHACMAN, Mr. Frank said that service played a key role for their machinery and SHACMAN would play a main role to provide service to their products to get the customers satisfaction about the products. SHACMAN service team has already arrived in Pakistan this month.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAJsal

Work on Fiber Optic underway














source: 
https://defence.pk/threads/chinese-...m-infrastructure-on-cpec.455486/#post-8807821

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## India_the_great

Btw what will Pakistan do with 17000MW of Electricity. Sell it to china? I mean a country needs Industrialization and hence demand to sustain consumption of that amount.


----------



## Clutch

Interesting conversation.







Indians have an existential hatred of Pakistan. Modi's 2016 independence speech mentioning Baluchistan and Balistan was a signal for RAW to start Hindu terror attacks in pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

China's third overseas nuclear power plant activates grid
Yuan Can (People's Daily Online) 13:02, October 17, 2016


_*



*
*(File photo)*_​

The third nuclear power station built in conjunction with the Belt and Road Initiative has started supplying electricity to Pakistan's national grid on a trial basis, Thepaper.cn reported. The station is being run by China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC).

The Chashma Nuclear Power Plant Unit-3 (C-3), situated near Mianwali, Pakistan, has been officially connected to Pakistan's national power grid. According to CNNC, the China-powered C-3 and C-4 projects aim to deepen "all-weather" strategic partnership between China and Pakistan.

Chashma Nuclear Power Plant is the first "exported" commercial nuclear power plant independently designed and constructed by China. The other two nuclear power units at Chashma, C-1 and C-2, have been supplying electricity since 2000 and 2011 respectively, with more than 90 percent capacity.

The next unit, C-4, is slated to start operation in early 2017, the report said.

Two other large-capacity nuclear power plants in Pakistan are currently under construction in the port city of Karachi. They are scheduled to be completed in 2020 and 2021, adding an additional 2,100 MWe net electricity to the national grid.

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/china-energy-news-and-analyses.450305/page-2#ixzz4NOS3de3E

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cleverrider



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

*China’s security concerns: Jurisdiction issues hold up CPEC force*
By Shahbaz Rana
Published: October 18, 2016
6SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL







PHOTO: FILE

ISLAMABAD: Despite Chinese concerns over delay in deployment of a Special Security Division (SSD) for their protection, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has yet to convene a meeting of the National Steering Committee of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) to resolve issues obstructing this deployment.

Instead, the government has left this all-crucial matter on bureaucrats to decide on, said sources in the Ministry of Planning. The Planning Minister Ahsan Iqbal discussed the issue of non-deployment of the security forces again on Monday during a CPEC projects review committee meeting.

*China calls for consensus on CPEC*






“The meeting was informed by the Ministry of Interior that terms of reference (TORs) of special security force will be finalised within a week,” said a handout issued after the review committee meeting.

The matter is getting delayed for the last many months and every time a new deadline is given for the resolution of the issue. Despite raising a strong division at a cost of Rs21.5 billion for the protection of Chinese working on the $46 billion CPEC projects, the force has not been deployed due to concerns of provinces over its jurisdiction and powers.

The sources said Secretary to PM, Fuwad Hasan Fuwad, last week held a meeting with provincial chief secretaries to finalise the ToRs for the SSD deployment. However, they said, the provinces were reluctant to give major role to the military.

*CPEC: Chinese work ethic and its implication for Pakistan*

Many deadlines have passed but the matter remains unresolved amid renewed challenges to the CPEC from regional powers that see the geo-economic strategic initiative as a threat to their designs.

The PM’s spokesman Dr Mussadaq Malik was not available for comments.

“Since it was an administrative issue, therefore, there was no need to call a National Steering Committee meeting to resolve it,” Ahsan Iqbal said while talking to _The Express Tribune_ on Monday. He said the PM’s secretary did hold a meeting with provincial chief secretaries and reached to a conclusion.

The minister said the National Steering Committee meeting would be requested before the next Pakistan-China Joint Cooperation Committee (JCC) meeting, which is scheduled for end of November.

*Pakistan allays China’s concern over CPEC security plan*

“The Chinese, working on CPEC, have their own security but we feel that as the CPEC related activities accelerate there is a need to further strengthen their security,” said the National Highway Authority (NHA) spokesperson Kashif Zaman. The NHA is executing the CPEC road infrastructure projects.

One of the main Chinese concerns was the delay in the deployment of the SSD. An official handout of the planning ministry stated that Ahsan Iqbal also directed to accelerate the construction work on the CPEC projects to ensure their completion in time.

_Published in The Express Tribune, October 18th, 2016._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC is for whole Pakistan with multiple routes: Chinese Ambassador*


ISLAMABAD, Oct 16 (APP): China’s ambassador to Pakistan Sun Weidong Sunday said the passage going through western part of Pakistan to Gwadar is definitely part of China Pakistan-Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Speaking at an event at Pak-China Friendship Centre here to welcome participants of a car rally arriving from Chinese region of Ningxia, he said CPEC is for Pakistan as a whole with multiple passages and it brings benefits to all Pakistani people.

“As we see it, all the routes lead to development and prosperity. Under the Belt and Road Initiatives, CPEC will make its contribution to reviving the Silk Road Spirit,” he added.

He said in 2013, Chinese President Xi Jinping proposed the Belt and Road Initiatives reviving the great Silk Road Spirit.

Sun Weidong said as the major and pilot project of the Belt and Road Initiative, China Pakistan Economic Corridor has entered into full implementation with remarkable progress.

“Sixteen early harvest projects are under consideration, with total investment of 13.6 billion USD and tens of thousands of new jobs have been created for local people.”

He said connectivity is made for facilitating people to people exchange.

He said since more than 2000 years ago, China and Pakistan have been connected through the great Silk Road.

Along this road, businessmen and envoys travelled through mountains and deserts, trading specialties and learning exotic cultures. One of the most prominent travellers was Xuanzang who lived in the 7th century.

From Xian, then capital of China, he travelled 80,000 kilometers to South Asia, he told.

The envoy said Xuanzang lived in Taxila for three years, studied language and classics and brought precious Buddhist scriptures back from there.

The Silk Road has brought well being and prosperity for the people along the route, he said adding by promoting exchanges among ethic groups, cultures and religions, the Silk Road advanced civilizations, and cultivated the Silk Road spirit.

He explained that there were three key points of the great Silk Road spirit.

“First, openness. Openness means confidence. Openness creates vitality. Openness brings progress. And only by openness we can achieve prosperity. We will always open our doors to the outside world. Secondly, inclusiveness and mutual learning. Along the Silk Road all cultures are equal. We respect each other, appreciate each other and learn from each other.”

He said with openness they jointly create a splendid story and Ningxia is a best example of mutual learning and inclusiveness.

“It is an inland province with a pilot economic zone. It is renowned as a beautiful piece of land where all ethnic groups live harmoniously.”

Thirdly, win win cooperation. The ancient Silk Road is now transforming into connectivity, industrial cooperation, trade and finance, and flow of information, he added.

The ambassador said economies along this road are complementary with huge potential for cooperation. “By promoting win win cooperation, we will build an avenue towards joint development and shared destiny.”

He said this year marks the 65th anniversary of China-Pakistan diplomatic ties and events like car rally can further the win-win cooperation, and make the Silk Road spirit shine again in the new era.

He said the participants of the rally travelled more than 7000 km, all the way from Ningxia and they are the real advocates of the great Silk Road spirit.

“You are the envoys of the China-Pakistan friendship. Thank you for bringing our peoples hearts closer together,” he told the participants.

Speaking on the occasion, Deputy Governor of Ningxia Hui, Wang Heshan said Pakistan and China have increased cooperation in diverse fields and supported each other through good and hard times.

He said Pakistan and China are friends, partners, brothers and good neighbours.

He told about Ningxia region, which is a place of great natural beauty, time honored traditions and must see tourist destination for travellers from across the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

*Sost Dry Port leased to National Logistic Cell (NLC) for 20 years*





With inputs by Abdul Rehman Bukhari

*Gilgit:* The Sost Dry Port has been leased to the National Logistic Cell for a period of 20 years. A memorandum of understanding to this effect was signed between Zafar Iqbal, Chairman of the Sost Port Trust and Brigadier Syed Kausar Hussain Shah, NLC’s Operations Director. The lease can be revised after mutual agreement after 20 years.

Zafar Iqbal told Pamir Times that the decision of handing the port over to the NLC has been taken after consultation with members of the Port Trust. He said that the shareholders were not satisfied with the performance of the Chinese partners who were running the port since its inception. He added that NLC will hopefully protect the rights of the shareholders and make the region’s only dry port a robust center of trade and commerce.

According to the MoU, NLC, which is a part of the Pakistan Army, will expand the Sost Dry Port and also modernize it on international standards, to make it suitable for handling large amounts of CPEC related cargo.

The NLC will prefer locals for job at the Dry Ports, and the jobs of the already employed locals will be protected.

Earlier today, GB Chief Court ordered the liquidation of China-Pakistan Joint Venture Sost Dry Port (Ltd.) Company, while deciding a case filed by the Sost Port Trust. The Court said that the Sino Trans Company’s contract with the Port Trust has come to an end, and that it has also failed to submit statuary reports, and hold annual general body meetings, as required under the law. Therefore the company’s partnership in the Dry Port will come to an end, and the China-Pakistan Joint Venture Sost Dry Port (Ltd.) will be liquidated.

The court also appointed two lawyers to facilitate the liquidation process.

http://pamirtimes.net/2016/10/25/sost-dry-port-leased-to-national-logistic-cell-nlc-for-20-years/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi- Peshawar 1872 km track upgradation starts*


ISLAMABAD, Oct 23 (APP): Preliminary work on the upgradation of 1872 km long Karachi-Peshawar railway track has been started under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

According to Radio Pakistan, Pakistan Railway said that a team of twelve engineers have arrived in Peshawar to make design of the railway track.

The design of the project will be completed within two months and practical work on the up gradation of the railway track will be launched next year.

The sources said Lahore-Peshawar railway track will also be doubled.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*First CPEC-specific shipment to arrive in mid-November*






all necessary arrangements including the provision of security to the shipment entering Pakistan. The Chinese containers will enter through the Sost border and then be shipped via Gwadar Port. PHOTO: FILE

ISLAMABAD: The first shipment under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) will enter Pakistan in November through the Sost border in Gilgit-Baltistan, which is due to close this year.

Both China and Pakistan’s governments have finalised arrangements to formally kick off trade activity under the umbrella of CPEC, starting specific import of goods through the new route under the $45-billion project.

A senior official said that the government has made all necessary arrangements including the provision of security to the shipment entering Pakistan. The Chinese containers will enter through the Sost border and then be shipped via Gwadar Port, said the official.

“It is a good omen that we are going to launch the flagship programme by receiving containers from China next month, which is a sign of formal start of exports via Gwadar port,” said the official.

The shipment will enter Pakistan in mid-November and would be followed by another one if the Sost border remains open with no heavy snowfall till the mid of December, said the official.

However, the official said the total number of containers in the inaugural shipment was unknown.

Meanwhile, experts believed that the development is a sign of success for both governments towards formally materialising the project despite several internal and external challenges.

China and Pakistan signed the multi-billion dollar CPEC project during the visit of Chinese President Xi Jinping in April 2015, where as many as 52 MoUs were signed containing infrastructure and power projects in addition to development of sea ports, airports and establishment of economic zones.

*Ship arrives at Gwadar Port*

Meanwhile, in an another development marking the operational success of the Gwadar Port and Free Zone, MV Chang Hang Han Hai, carrying construction materials and other equipment, berthed at Gwadar Port on Friday.

The ship coming from Luojing and Yangzhou ports of China docked at the port filled with various construction materials and other equipment including bulldozer trucks, dumpers, cranes, rollers, generators, electric cables, pipes and other accessories. These will be used for construction and development of the initial area of Gwadar Port Free Zone. The Free Zone is being developed by China overseas Ports Holding Company Limited (COPHC).

The port has been operational since March, 2008; 176 ships loaded with wheat and urea have been handled and 6.330 million tons of cargo has been discharged and transported to the country.

Container business has also started from Gwadar Port; initially limited export of local fish was shipped through COSCO vessels twice a month.

The Chinese port operator, COPHC, has been working on increasing the number of ships and this is the second ship arriving at Gwadar Port this month. Earlier, MV Tian FU brought machinery and heavy construction material for the initial area of Free Zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## WAJsal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793031391399276544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793005090789531648

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

"FIRST PILOT PROJECT OF CPEC TRADE SHIPMENT 100 TRUCKS TO ARRIVE IN PAKISTAN FOR GWADAR PORT
CPEC Ceremony at Pak-China Sost Port."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> "FIRST PILOT PROJECT OF CPEC TRADE SHIPMENT 100 TRUCKS TO ARRIVE IN PAKISTAN FOR GWADAR PORT
> CPEC Ceremony at Pak-China Sost Port."




Great pic! I wonder how long the journey from the dry port or border to Gwadar was for these trucks... ?


----------



## ahsanhaider

Hingol National Park Aerial Footage and Makran Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

*‘CPEC will bring prosperity to Mirpur’*

By APP
Published: November 9, 2016






MIRPUR: Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK) President Sardar Masood Khan said on Tuesday that the multibillion dollar China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would open vistas of unprecedented economic progress and prosperity for AJK.

“Being the biggest industrial and business city [of the region], Mirpur will have to perform a significant role in the light of CPEC,” Khan said while addressing a news conference at the PWD State Guesthouse on his first official visit to the city after assuming office as president.

*China has so far poured $14b into CPEC projects*

He underlined that in addition to being a business hub, Mirpur was also a centre of ancient Kashmiri culture, heritage and literature. Khan added that the area had also produced famous personalities of international repute as well.

The president said AJK would be made economically self-sufficient by utilising natural resources available in the region. In this regard, he disclosed that hydel power generation projects and tourism industry would be encouraged through public-private partnerships.

Khan urged the civil society of AJK to do what they can to help their ailing brethren in Indian occupied Jammu and Kashmir in their just, principled and indigenous struggle for freedom of the homeland from the Indian yoke.

*CPEC to usher in era of prosperity, says CM*

To a question about the much-awaited grant of representation for Mirpur district in the AJK cabinet, he said that the tradition of representation to all areas of AJK in the state cabinet under the spirit of the parliamentary democratic government would be maintained in letter and spirit.

He added that once Minister Raja Farooq Haider returns from his visit to Brussels, Mirpur district would be given due representation in the AJK cabinet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

Met with CM Pervez Khattak and his cabinet members in Peshawar to discuss CPEC. Shared with him details of implementation on all 11 points on which we agreed on 11 May 2016 in Islamabad to redress KP's reservations about CPEC. Explained that there was no default on federal government on any of the points. We must avoid controversies on this national project which involves our closest friend China. Also clarified that court case against CPEC will hurt KP more as foreign investors will be discouraged from investment in KP Because litigation is considered very unfriendly by foreign investors. There was good and positive discussion.






https://www.facebook.com/ahsaniqbal.pk/posts/10153913306991078

Thumsup to Ahsan Iqbal for his sincerity and hardwork.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Verve

Tameem said:


> Met with CM Pervez Khattak and his cabinet members in Peshawar to discuss CPEC. Shared with him details of implementation on all 11 points on which we agreed on 11 May 2016 in Islamabad to redress KP's reservations about CPEC. Explained that there was no default on federal government on any of the points. We must avoid controversies on this national project which involves our closest friend China. Also clarified that court case against CPEC will hurt KP more as foreign investors will be discouraged from investment in KP Because litigation is considered very unfriendly by foreign investors. There was good and positive discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ahsaniqbal.pk/posts/10153913306991078
> 
> Thumsup to Ahsan Iqbal for his sincerity and hardwork.



Only see one file on the table ... is that how a Federal Minister prepares for a meet with a Chief Minister of a province on a national project?


----------



## The Eagle

Yet, the agents of Aman Ki Aasha claims that there were thousands of soldiers protecting the convoy and blocked the roads while can't see that it was the convoy of hundreds of vehicles towards Gawadar via CPEC that caused lot of traffic as well as the pain for adversary. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796985887942905856
Pakistan Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WAJsal

Another milestone achieved 
#CPEC Western Route from #Gwadar to #Quetta completed .



























Source: https://defence.pk/threads/cpec-western-route.460614/#ixzz4PmwI6jaU

credit: @Muhammad Omar


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797143158262026240

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Clutch

WAJsal said:


> Another milestone achieved
> #CPEC Western Route from #Gwadar to #Quetta completed .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/cpec-western-route.460614/#ixzz4PmwI6jaU
> 
> credit: @Muhammad Omar
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797143158262026240




Can someone explain the significance of this finer optic cable? I'm not in IT, but i thought pakistan already has Internet... so why this cable being laid?

Thanks.


----------



## Kabira

Clutch said:


> Can someone explain the significance of this finer optic cable? I'm not in IT, but i thought pakistan already has Internet... so why this cable being laid?
> 
> Thanks.



Better internet coverage in Gilget.

"The $44 million, 820-kilometre-long cable project stretching from Rawalpindi to Khunjerab will be completed by the Special Communication Organization in two years.

Upon completion, the project, which will provide an alternate telecommunication route between Pakistan and China, will also bring 3G and 4G connectivity to the region, Nawaz said."
http://www.dawn.com/news/1259353

*"A project to expand the fibre cable up to Gwadar is in the final phase of approval which will provide international linkage along the entire CPEC route."*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*75 containers reach Gwadar from China via CPEC route*
Novembre 13, 2016 in Esteri

The 3,000km trade route, called the *China Pakistan Economic Corridor* (CPEC), links China's Xinjiang province with Gwadar in Pakistan's Balochistan province.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif will kick off the shipment of trade goods from Gwadar Port to global markets on Sunday (today), marking the historic launch of trade activity through *China Pakistan Economic Corridor* (CPEC).

The first consignment comprised of 50 trucks as it set off from the Chinese city of Kashgar and after passing through Gilgit-Baltistan under the *security* of Pak Army and other *security* officials reached Gwadar port.

China and Pakistan hope to turn Gwadar as the hub of regional trade and commerce, with the CPEC linking China to the new port by land route.

The ship anchored at the port on Friday and a second trade convoy was scheduled to arrive on Saturday, Dawn reported.

The China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), a $46-billon project, was proposed by Chinese President Xi Jinping to enhance regional connectivity, communication and cooperation.

This news story is related to Print/164562-PM-to-launch-cargo-shipment-activity-from-Gwadar-Port-today/ - breaking news, latest news, pakistan ne.

The speakers at the rally said that the CPEC project would prove a game changer for Balochistan and its development.

*India* has formally opposed the CPEC because it runs through AJK, which is a disputed territory.

Besides Pakistan and China, even Iran, *Afghanistan* and Central Asian States will also take advantage of the project that is going to make an impact on the eastern region within few years.

About $4.5 billion of the planned investment in the corridor will go towards road infrastructure, with two-thirds of the total $46 billion funnelled towards energy projects.


========

A video on the CPEC.






*China and Pakistan strengthen economic ties*


 Al Jazeera English

Published on 12 Nov 2016

China has invested $46bn in the China-Pakistan economic corridor. There's a trading corridor that is 3,000kms long linking China’s Xinjiang province with Pakistan’s Gwadar port city. This route will carry goods through Pakistan and onwards to the Middle East and Africa.

Al Jazeera's Kamal Hyder reports from the Pakistan-China border.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797538314639249408

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAJsal

https://defence.pk/threads/gawadar-port-dawn-of-a-new-era.460740/
Gawadar Port to become officially functional from today, 

Air Chief Marshal Sohail Aman has arrived for the opening cermony, COAS and PM to arrive soon.






*Cosco Wellington loaded with 1st consignment (containers) will embark today for its next destination..Dubai. *























Source: https://defence.pk/threads/gawadar-port-dawn-of-a-new-era.460740/#ixzz4PsEiTF9u

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Sandman

WAJsal said:


> https://defence.pk/threads/gawadar-port-dawn-of-a-new-era.460740/
> Gawadar Port to become officially functional from today,
> 
> Air Chief Marshal Sohail Aman has arrived for the opening cermony, COAS and PM to arrive soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cosco Wellington loaded with 1st consignment (containers) will embark today for its next destination..Dubai. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/gawadar-port-dawn-of-a-new-era.460740/#ixzz4PsEiTF9u


Watching it live atm i am so happy today ^_^
http://hamariweb.com/pakistan-tv-channels/dunyanews_tv.aspx
@Moonlight @django @Arsalan @Zibago 
@Hell hound @Mentee @GreenFalcon

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahsanhaider




----------



## WAJsal

For those who might be interested, @Aether ,@Emmie ,@WebMaster ,@Horus ,@Irfan Baloch 
Forgot to post this here,
https://defence.pk/threads/cpec-and-its-benefits-to-gb.447817/#post-8655369
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*CPEC and it’s benefits to GB*
BY: @WAJsal 
Published on Pakistan Defense





The Karakoram mountain range, Astore Valley. — Photo by Najeeb Mahmud


Gilgit-Baltistan, also known as ‘The Jewel of Pakistan’...and rightly so, the region holds some of the most breath-taking views in the world, from the highest peaks in the world and the most number of glaciers in the world, to the most magnificent lakes in the world. Apart from the beauty, the region holds significant strategic importance, it borders Pakistan with China and will act as a gateway for the rest of Pakistan once China-Pakistan-Economic-Corridor is completed.
The strategic importance of the region is a historic one, considering : Gilgit-Baltistan was a part of Jammu and Kashmir princely state before partition, and on March 29, 1935, the British government took possession of Gilgit Agency from the state government, through a lease agreement for 60 years; reasons being The British feared of the Soviet expansionist moves, and therefore wanted to have direct control in the region. [1]
The strategic location of the region allows Pakistan to have a direct link with China. Karakoram Highway was built in 1979, it took about 20 years to be fully completed starting in 1959 and open to traffic in 1979. The Karakoram Highway or the KKH will play a key role in China-Pakistan-Economic-Corridor, being the starting point of the great vision and the project.
To be built over the next several years, the 3,218 kilometre route will connect Kashgar in China’s western Xinjiang region to the port of Gwadar. Currently, nearly 80 per cent of China’s oil is transported by ship from the Strait of Malacca to Shanghai, a distance of more than 16,000 km, with the journey taking between two to three months. But once Gwadar begins operating, the distance would be reduced to less than 5,000 km. KKH was to be realigned, and the existing network to be grown and perfected. Number of Tunnels, bridges and new roads have already been completed.

More details here: KKH Realignment: 94% work on the project completed so far, remaining to be completed by Sep. 25 this year


New projects are also in construction process:
Gilgit-Baltistan Expressway costing Rs82 billion would be the highest road in the world and bring economic revolution in the entire region, announced Gilgit-Baltistan Chief Minister Hafeezur Rahman.
“An expressway costing Rs50 billion from Gilgit to Skardu will facilitate people of G-B and another from Islamabad to G-B needing capital injection of Rs82 billion will be constructed under the CPEC (China-Pakistan Economic Corridor),” he said.
“The proposed Shonter-Astore road will reduce the distance between Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK) and G-B by several hundred kilometres and also cut travel time between the two regions,” he added. [2]






Highlighted in red is the route of National Highway 35, which is to be completely rebuilt and upgraded under the CPEC agreement. Highlighted in blue is the 175 kilometre road between Gilgit and Skardu which is to be upgraded to a 4-lane highway. (Source:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karakoram_Highway#/media/File:KKHReconstructions.png)


It is also planned to make a rail link between Pakistan and China, which is a part of second phase of CPEC, and it is to be completed in 2018-2022.






Karakoram Highway route map. The Khunjerab Railway is set to travel a similar route to the pre-existing Karakoram Highway.

*Land of opportunities*

Being a tourism paradise CPEC is expected to boost the tourism industry in Pakistan, especially in Gilgit-Baltistan. The region is considered to be a mountaineer’s paradise, since it is home to five of the ‘eight-thousanders’ (peaks above 8,000 metres), as well as more than 50 mountains over 7,000 metres. It is also home to the world’s second highest peak K2 and the Nanga Parbat. [3]






The mighty Nanga Parbat soars high in the first light of the sun. —Photo by Ghulam Rasool


With improving security situation in the rest of the country and better infrastructure, this industry is expected to grow. Tourism plays a vital part for the locals in the region, most families are solely dependent on tourists. Tourism industry has never reached the potential it can mainly due to the poor infrastructure present and worsening security situation in the country. But in recent times this industry has improved and with more importance given to this sector things are expected to get better. And with CPEC going through the region, it is expected to attract more tourists.

“For a few years now, between 10,000 and 20,000 tourists would visit GB each year but in 2015, over 600,000 people visited GB and this year, it is expected that around one million people will travel to GB,” GB Tourism Secretary Jehanzeb Awan. [4]

Apart from the tourism industry a large chunk of the population relies on agriculture to support their living. Fruits of all sorts and dry fruits are a big part of this industry, this industry too has never really reached it potential. CPEC is bound to improve many basic thing stopping this industry from booming.

*Hopes *
*



*

Apples of Hunza...


With the CPEC passing through Gilgit-Baltistan, Salman hopes the route will open business opportunities for the region's traders.

Diverting fruit to China will be more profitable, for one, will be more profitable. “We can double our sales and profits if we can sell to China where cherries are very popular," Momin said.






Cherries grown in Hunza, Ghizer and other districts are popular exports to China. —Photo by Ghulam Rasool


Currently, he ships his produce to Dubai through air-cargo. "It would be faster and cheaper if we could send it by road to China via Xinjiang as we can get a one-year border pass to travel within that border," Salman explained.

According to the Asian Development Bank (ADB), Gilgit-Baltistan produces over 100,000 metric tonnes of fresh apricots annually. While there are no official surveys, Zulfiqar Momin, who heads Farm House Pvt Ltd., which exports fresh and dried fruits to the Middle East, estimates that Gilgit-Baltistan produces up to 4,000 tonnes of cherries and up to 20,000 tonnes of apples.

“All fruits grown in Gilgit-Baltistan are organic with no pesticides used,” Momin said. [3]






Hunzakut women drying apricots in the Garelt village, Hunza river valley, with Mt Rakaposhi in the background.



That is not enough...According to the ADB, Gilgit-Baltistan has the potential to produce nearly 50,000MW of energy. Just Bunji Dam, a run-of-the-river project that the ADB has invested in, has the capacity to generate up to 7,100MW electricity when completed. [4]

“By building hydropower projects, Pakistan can sell clean energy to China and even use it for itself, the development consultant said. "If Bhutan can sell to India, why can’t we sell to China?” Hunzai pointed out that the Chinese already taking the country’s national grid to its border province.

However, the government is almost ready to revive the Diamer-Bhasha dam, a gravity dam on the Indus river in Gilgit-Baltistan, in the second phase of CPEC. Once completed, it is estimated to generate 4,500MW of electricity, besides serving as a huge water reservoir for the country.

The region has the potential to solve the load-shedding problems in the country which has been hurting the industrial sector along with general population for years.

*Things to improve and to look out for...*

Putting aside all the conspiracy theories and how the CPEC is bound to destroy local industry in Pakistan, or that Chinese will colonize regions like CPEC. Merily giving a notice to these theories is a sheer waste of one's time. While in actuality CPEC is bound to improve the lives of locals, especially in regions in GB. Region far less developed and developed, same change is expected in regions like Balochistan, KPK and FATA.

Once basic infrastructure facilities improve, it is bound to improve socio-economic situation of the people. As the tourists numbers increase locals are bound to profit from it, and it is can also play a key role in Pakistan's economy in coming years. As raw products reach better market swiftly, due to improved transport. This sector is also expected to do better than it has ever done before.

A factor to look out for is that, CPEC is expected to generate thousands of jobs for the locals. Just about 50,000 jobs will be generated in Gwadar, which a decade ago was a just small-fishing village. [6]

CPEC is expected to be a ‘game-changer’ for Pakistan, and especially for regions like Baluchistan, GB, KPK and FATA...One thing we need to realize is that better infrastructure alone cannot solve major problems of Pakistan, work needs to be done to improve education structure in the country and improve basic facilities for people. Improvement on Health facilities, along with educational infrastructure is a need for regions like GB.

One of the important things to adress is that local population of GB demands constitutional and political rights, and have long been raising their voices for these right. Continuous ignorance of these demands may lead to a sense of deprivation and may create more problems in future…

Mr Raees said GB was central to the CPEC project, but unfortunately the people had totally been neglected. “The federal government has also ignored the demand of the GB people that their representatives should be given representation in the parliament of Pakistan.” [7]

Most of the local reservations have long been resolved but one demands remains to be resolved, but some development has happened on this front too. Government is expected to give the region it’s due constitutional status and political representation in National Assembly and Senate. [8]

*The next step*





Students attend the morning assembly at Hasegawa Memorial Public School and College in Karimabad, Pakistan.


Gilgit-Baltistan has the potential to be Pakistan’s ‘real Shangri-la’. It has a high literacy rate, and in some areas literacy rate is in the 90’s. It is most definitely not facing the rest of the country has unfortunately had to face, the security situation have never really deteriorated like the rest of the country. And even the usual social problems a society faces are in very low number. There are few areas in the world like Hunza...Once a hardscrabble Himalayan town where residents barely had enough to eat, now a beacon of inspiration for the rest of the world.

Visitors to the stunningly beautiful valley, towered over by five snowcapped mountains, sometimes feel as if they are standing at the edge of the Earth — or, maybe, at the centre of it.

Either way, they often don’t feel as if they are in Pakistan, a country that struggles with poverty, pollution, Islamist militancy and a lacklustre education system, especially for women. [9]

Many parents in the valley say that if they had to choose, they would send their daughters to school over their sons. Nearly all families own at least a small plot of land. Residents say they cannot remember the last murder in the valley. And unlike in other parts of Pakistan, streams are not polluted with plastic bags, human waste and decaying appliances.

A World Bank study published last year concluded that female literacy in parts of the Hunza Valley had reached 90 per cent. “When I was in school, few could even speak English,” said Javed Ali, 41, manager of Karimabad’s Hill Top Hotel. “Now, everyone speaks it fluently.” From settlements at an elevation as high as 9,000ft, children walk up to three miles into the valley to get to school each morning.

After middle school, some female students enroll in the Aga Khan Higher Secondary School for Girls, which teaches only maths and science. Nearly all graduates go on to college, according to Zahra Alidad, the principal and a graduate of the school. [9]

*“When you have communities improving their own lives and obtaining education, it prevents easy manipulation of communities and allows them to be resilient against external forces,” Mr Walji said.*

If there can be communities which solely rely on local charity groups, and education to improve their lives. One can only imagine what proper attention given to such a rich place can lead to. _This is a thought we must all build on and take inspiration from, and look to imply this simple method in the rest of the country._


[1] Gilgit-Baltistans Liberation

[2] G-B Expressway to be the highest in world

[3] China-Pakistan Economic Corridor: A boon for the economy, a bane for locals

[4]‘A million tourists expected in GB this year’

[5] Potential of renewable energies in Pakistan

[6] 50,000 JOBS TO BE GENERATED IN GWADAR

[7]Is there Room for Improvement in CPEC Implementation in GB?

[8] Pakistan mulls elevating status of Gilgit-Baltistan on Chinese insistence

[9] Hunza Valley: Pakistan's 'real Shangri-La' is a world free from militant Islamists, poverty, pollution and a lacklustre education system

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
6


----------



## Hyde

WAJsal said:


> For those who might be interested, @Aether ,@Emmie ,@WebMaster ,@Horus ,@Irfan Baloch
> Forgot to post this here,
> https://defence.pk/threads/cpec-and-its-benefits-to-gb.447817/#post-8655369
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *CPEC and it’s benefits to GB*
> BY: @WAJsal
> Published on Pakistan Defense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Karakoram mountain range, Astore Valley. — Photo by Najeeb Mahmud
> 
> 
> Gilgit-Baltistan, also known as ‘The Jewel of Pakistan’...and rightly so, the region holds some of the most breath-taking views in the world, from the highest peaks in the world and the most number of glaciers in the world, to the most magnificent lakes in the world. Apart from the beauty, the region holds significant strategic importance, it borders Pakistan with China and will act as a gateway for the rest of Pakistan once China-Pakistan-Economic-Corridor is completed.
> The strategic importance of the region is a historic one, considering : Gilgit-Baltistan was a part of Jammu and Kashmir princely state before partition, and on March 29, 1935, the British government took possession of Gilgit Agency from the state government, through a lease agreement for 60 years; reasons being The British feared of the Soviet expansionist moves, and therefore wanted to have direct control in the region. [1]
> The strategic location of the region allows Pakistan to have a direct link with China. Karakoram Highway was built in 1979, it took about 20 years to be fully completed starting in 1959 and open to traffic in 1979. The Karakoram Highway or the KKH will play a key role in China-Pakistan-Economic-Corridor, being the starting point of the great vision and the project.
> To be built over the next several years, the 3,218 kilometre route will connect Kashgar in China’s western Xinjiang region to the port of Gwadar. Currently, nearly 80 per cent of China’s oil is transported by ship from the Strait of Malacca to Shanghai, a distance of more than 16,000 km, with the journey taking between two to three months. But once Gwadar begins operating, the distance would be reduced to less than 5,000 km. KKH was to be realigned, and the existing network to be grown and perfected. Number of Tunnels, bridges and new roads have already been completed.
> 
> More details here: KKH Realignment: 94% work on the project completed so far, remaining to be completed by Sep. 25 this year
> 
> 
> New projects are also in construction process:
> Gilgit-Baltistan Expressway costing Rs82 billion would be the highest road in the world and bring economic revolution in the entire region, announced Gilgit-Baltistan Chief Minister Hafeezur Rahman.
> “An expressway costing Rs50 billion from Gilgit to Skardu will facilitate people of G-B and another from Islamabad to G-B needing capital injection of Rs82 billion will be constructed under the CPEC (China-Pakistan Economic Corridor),” he said.
> “The proposed Shonter-Astore road will reduce the distance between Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK) and G-B by several hundred kilometres and also cut travel time between the two regions,” he added. [2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highlighted in red is the route of National Highway 35, which is to be completely rebuilt and upgraded under the CPEC agreement. Highlighted in blue is the 175 kilometre road between Gilgit and Skardu which is to be upgraded to a 4-lane highway. (Source:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karakoram_Highway#/media/File:KKHReconstructions.png)
> 
> 
> It is also planned to make a rail link between Pakistan and China, which is a part of second phase of CPEC, and it is to be completed in 2018-2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karakoram Highway route map. The Khunjerab Railway is set to travel a similar route to the pre-existing Karakoram Highway.
> 
> *Land of opportunities*
> 
> Being a tourism paradise CPEC is expected to boost the tourism industry in Pakistan, especially in Gilgit-Baltistan. The region is considered to be a mountaineer’s paradise, since it is home to five of the ‘eight-thousanders’ (peaks above 8,000 metres), as well as more than 50 mountains over 7,000 metres. It is also home to the world’s second highest peak K2 and the Nanga Parbat. [3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mighty Nanga Parbat soars high in the first light of the sun. —Photo by Ghulam Rasool
> 
> 
> With improving security situation in the rest of the country and better infrastructure, this industry is expected to grow. Tourism plays a vital part for the locals in the region, most families are solely dependent on tourists. Tourism industry has never reached the potential it can mainly due to the poor infrastructure present and worsening security situation in the country. But in recent times this industry has improved and with more importance given to this sector things are expected to get better. And with CPEC going through the region, it is expected to attract more tourists.
> 
> “For a few years now, between 10,000 and 20,000 tourists would visit GB each year but in 2015, over 600,000 people visited GB and this year, it is expected that around one million people will travel to GB,” GB Tourism Secretary Jehanzeb Awan. [4]
> 
> Apart from the tourism industry a large chunk of the population relies on agriculture to support their living. Fruits of all sorts and dry fruits are a big part of this industry, this industry too has never really reached it potential. CPEC is bound to improve many basic thing stopping this industry from booming.
> 
> *Hopes
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Apples of Hunza...
> 
> 
> With the CPEC passing through Gilgit-Baltistan, Salman hopes the route will open business opportunities for the region's traders.
> 
> Diverting fruit to China will be more profitable, for one, will be more profitable. “We can double our sales and profits if we can sell to China where cherries are very popular," Momin said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherries grown in Hunza, Ghizer and other districts are popular exports to China. —Photo by Ghulam Rasool
> 
> 
> Currently, he ships his produce to Dubai through air-cargo. "It would be faster and cheaper if we could send it by road to China via Xinjiang as we can get a one-year border pass to travel within that border," Salman explained.
> 
> According to the Asian Development Bank (ADB), Gilgit-Baltistan produces over 100,000 metric tonnes of fresh apricots annually. While there are no official surveys, Zulfiqar Momin, who heads Farm House Pvt Ltd., which exports fresh and dried fruits to the Middle East, estimates that Gilgit-Baltistan produces up to 4,000 tonnes of cherries and up to 20,000 tonnes of apples.
> 
> “All fruits grown in Gilgit-Baltistan are organic with no pesticides used,” Momin said. [3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunzakut women drying apricots in the Garelt village, Hunza river valley, with Mt Rakaposhi in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not enough...According to the ADB, Gilgit-Baltistan has the potential to produce nearly 50,000MW of energy. Just Bunji Dam, a run-of-the-river project that the ADB has invested in, has the capacity to generate up to 7,100MW electricity when completed. [4]
> 
> “By building hydropower projects, Pakistan can sell clean energy to China and even use it for itself, the development consultant said. "If Bhutan can sell to India, why can’t we sell to China?” Hunzai pointed out that the Chinese already taking the country’s national grid to its border province.
> 
> However, the government is almost ready to revive the Diamer-Bhasha dam, a gravity dam on the Indus river in Gilgit-Baltistan, in the second phase of CPEC. Once completed, it is estimated to generate 4,500MW of electricity, besides serving as a huge water reservoir for the country.
> 
> The region has the potential to solve the load-shedding problems in the country which has been hurting the industrial sector along with general population for years.
> 
> *Things to improve and to look out for...*
> 
> Putting aside all the conspiracy theories and how the CPEC is bound to destroy local industry in Pakistan, or that Chinese will colonize regions like CPEC. Merily giving a notice to these theories is a sheer waste of one's time. While in actuality CPEC is bound to improve the lives of locals, especially in regions in GB. Region far less developed and developed, same change is expected in regions like Balochistan, KPK and FATA.
> 
> Once basic infrastructure facilities improve, it is bound to improve socio-economic situation of the people. As the tourists numbers increase locals are bound to profit from it, and it is can also play a key role in Pakistan's economy in coming years. As raw products reach better market swiftly, due to improved transport. This sector is also expected to do better than it has ever done before.
> 
> A factor to look out for is that, CPEC is expected to generate thousands of jobs for the locals. Just about 50,000 jobs will be generated in Gwadar, which a decade ago was a just small-fishing village. [6]
> 
> CPEC is expected to be a ‘game-changer’ for Pakistan, and especially for regions like Baluchistan, GB, KPK and FATA...One thing we need to realize is that better infrastructure alone cannot solve major problems of Pakistan, work needs to be done to improve education structure in the country and improve basic facilities for people. Improvement on Health facilities, along with educational infrastructure is a need for regions like GB.
> 
> One of the important things to adress is that local population of GB demands constitutional and political rights, and have long been raising their voices for these right. Continuous ignorance of these demands may lead to a sense of deprivation and may create more problems in future…
> 
> Mr Raees said GB was central to the CPEC project, but unfortunately the people had totally been neglected. “The federal government has also ignored the demand of the GB people that their representatives should be given representation in the parliament of Pakistan.” [7]
> 
> Most of the local reservations have long been resolved but one demands remains to be resolved, but some development has happened on this front too. Government is expected to give the region it’s due constitutional status and political representation in National Assembly and Senate. [8]
> 
> *The next step*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Students attend the morning assembly at Hasegawa Memorial Public School and College in Karimabad, Pakistan.
> 
> 
> Gilgit-Baltistan has the potential to be Pakistan’s ‘real Shangri-la’. It has a high literacy rate, and in some areas literacy rate is in the 90’s. It is most definitely not facing the rest of the country has unfortunately had to face, the security situation have never really deteriorated like the rest of the country. And even the usual social problems a society faces are in very low number. There are few areas in the world like Hunza...Once a hardscrabble Himalayan town where residents barely had enough to eat, now a beacon of inspiration for the rest of the world.
> 
> Visitors to the stunningly beautiful valley, towered over by five snowcapped mountains, sometimes feel as if they are standing at the edge of the Earth — or, maybe, at the centre of it.
> 
> Either way, they often don’t feel as if they are in Pakistan, a country that struggles with poverty, pollution, Islamist militancy and a lacklustre education system, especially for women. [9]
> 
> Many parents in the valley say that if they had to choose, they would send their daughters to school over their sons. Nearly all families own at least a small plot of land. Residents say they cannot remember the last murder in the valley. And unlike in other parts of Pakistan, streams are not polluted with plastic bags, human waste and decaying appliances.
> 
> A World Bank study published last year concluded that female literacy in parts of the Hunza Valley had reached 90 per cent. “When I was in school, few could even speak English,” said Javed Ali, 41, manager of Karimabad’s Hill Top Hotel. “Now, everyone speaks it fluently.” From settlements at an elevation as high as 9,000ft, children walk up to three miles into the valley to get to school each morning.
> 
> After middle school, some female students enroll in the Aga Khan Higher Secondary School for Girls, which teaches only maths and science. Nearly all graduates go on to college, according to Zahra Alidad, the principal and a graduate of the school. [9]
> 
> *“When you have communities improving their own lives and obtaining education, it prevents easy manipulation of communities and allows them to be resilient against external forces,” Mr Walji said.*
> 
> If there can be communities which solely rely on local charity groups, and education to improve their lives. One can only imagine what proper attention given to such a rich place can lead to. _This is a thought we must all build on and take inspiration from, and look to imply this simple method in the rest of the country._
> 
> 
> [1] Gilgit-Baltistans Liberation
> 
> [2] G-B Expressway to be the highest in world
> 
> [3] China-Pakistan Economic Corridor: A boon for the economy, a bane for locals
> 
> [4]‘A million tourists expected in GB this year’
> 
> [5] Potential of renewable energies in Pakistan
> 
> [6] 50,000 JOBS TO BE GENERATED IN GWADAR
> 
> [7]Is there Room for Improvement in CPEC Implementation in GB?
> 
> [8] Pakistan mulls elevating status of Gilgit-Baltistan on Chinese insistence
> 
> [9] Hunza Valley: Pakistan's 'real Shangri-La' is a world free from militant Islamists, poverty, pollution and a lacklustre education system


This is probabaly the best post on CPEC I have read so far. I really wanted to say so much on CPEC but you seem to have covered it all in this post. I would still like to expand it further some day but I usually don't get time to write so much.

This single post deserves like a sticky thread on its individual merit for few years to come in order to avoid many conspiract theories and answer most commonly asked questions

There is so much misinformation being spread in the media and you have explained it nicely to answer many questions

Thank you for your wonderful contribution about CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Aether said:


> This is probabaly the best post on CPEC I have read so far. I really wanted to say so much on CPEC but you seem to have covered it all in this post. I would still like to expand it further some day but I usually don't get time to write so much.
> 
> This single post deserves like a sticky thread on its individual merit for few years to come in order to avoid many conspiract theories and answer most commonly asked questions
> 
> There is so much misinformation being spread in the media and you have explained it nicely to answer many questions
> 
> Thank you for your wonderful contribution about CPEC


I thought it was worth a share here as this thread would some day act as a database. Anyways you can make the original post sticky if you like, 
https://defence.pk/threads/cpec-and-its-benefits-to-gb.447817/#post-8655369


----------



## ziaulislam

its very important for general public to understand that CPEC should not be over blown, simply having a trade route to very very minor population of china is not a holy grail of prosperity
education, health and macroeconmics and development of society as whole against corruption, fterorism, racism and for taxes and governance is the key

unless of course you end up with huge deposits of oil !! even that may not do it for a country of our size


----------



## ahsanhaider

CPEC , a short and Concise Documentary ! Must Watch!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

I am glad for both China and Pakistan to see the route has been put into the actual transport of many containers, if not mistaken, the very first consignment was 70 containers. I believe it has been undergoing a very long and winding roads, both in literal sense and the time & money taken to make this realization. I recall reading the construction of the Karakoram Highway many many years ago, some section was severely damaged by earthquake and rebuilt again.

I hope peace will prevail so prosperity may arrive in that region.

*The biggest risk is that certain party may instigate violence to disrupt the economic initiative out of geopolitical agenda.* I fear most the attempts by *the radicals Salafi Wahhabi (Takfiri) and their allies in D.C.* I recall reading some analyses many years ago about D.C. supporting the separatists in Balochistan someway and somehow, not just to attack Pakistan *but further to weaken Iran, aside from containing China.* Problem with India is not as severe as with these more dangerous actors

Again, I hope peace will prevail, allow no one to sabotage or disrupt the CPEC. Only a widely inclusive economic development will bring in the prosperity to the livelihood of many people, while all extremist actions are the antithesis!

Congratulations for both China and Pakistan for the fruitful giant project. It will have far-reaching positive effects for the entire eastern regions.

Btw, I wonder how long does the truck take from Kashgar to Gwadar Port? IIRC there's plan to connect the two by railway, isn't it?

EDIT: an earlier post already addressed this question:


-blitzkrieg- said:


> With around 8 days travel time and 1 or 2 days for loading & unloading


----------



## samsara

*Strong Tourism Potential of the Region of Gilgit-Baltistan If Conditions Achieved*

*If and only if* there's no more security issue and most if not all the infrastructures necessary for tourism incl. the airport, roads, transportation, accommodation, eating places, etc are well intact, the region of *Gilgit-Baltistan* can be a very interesting tourist destination for int'l visitors in addition to the domestic Pakistan. *The breathtakingly beautiful natural landscapes of the region added with the richness of local cultures will be the very strong selling points.* Also imagine if the int'l tourists to Xinjiang, China have the option to continue the journey to Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan via Karakoram Highway...

WOW!!! _It will be an amazing, even a dream trip for those travellers who really love nature sightseeing and interactions with the diversified local cultures._ If and only if security & stability prevails cuz tourists do not like to face the man-made security risks, then supported by sufficient tourism infrastructure & facilities.

I remember that I once watched some awesome photos of Gilgit-Baltistan and their stunning beauties did really capture my fascination, and since then that name becomes a familiar one for me, someone living faraway from that region whereas the local media can hardly ever mention it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

_Here's an old article written nearly 5 years ago, yet it's still quite relevant, gives some good insights to those who wanna grasp the Gwadar Port development stages as part of CPEC, hindrances and potentials *in one quite readable article furnished with several informative pictures*._

*The Gwadar Port Control To China - A Strategic Decision With Far Reaching Effects On Pakistan's Economy*

So it is finally done - the handing over the control strategically placed Gwadar port to China's to the state-owned China Overseas Port Holdings Authority (COPHA). The official transfer of Concession Agreement from the Port of Singapore Authority (PSA) to the China Overseas Port Holding Company was carried out in the presence of Pakistan's President Asif Ali Zardari on Monday, *18 February 2013*.

It may be added for information that earlier the control *was given to a Singapore based PSA International in 2007 in Pervez Musharraf's regime* ostensibly to appease the Americans - but with no benefit to Pakistan.

However, the recent decision to take over control from the Singapore company and give it to Pakistan's most tested ally China will have far reaching effects not only on Pakistan's economy and future development but also to enhance the already very cordial and mutually beneficial relations between Pakistan and China.

Although, the decision by the Pakistan's government is much to the annoyance of India and the United States who view the move with suspicion and and take it has a harbinger for increasing Chinese presence in one of the most important oil trade route of the world. But seeing the decision in the Pakistan's perspective, it is a decision that should have been taken much earlier which would have now started giving its dividends.
...
Brig Nadir Mir, in an interview to D S Hurrell of Dallas College, highlighted the importance of Gwadar Port by saying:

_"Gwadar Concept is not limited to the Mekran Coast. It is in fact an Economy Changer for all of Pakistan - a Bonanza for Baluchistan, Optimizing Pakistan’s Multiregional Geography for Geo-economics gains and Pakistan’s economic bonding with China, Central Asian States – Russia, West Asia – Iran, Turkey, Saudi Arabia, Gulf States and Africa."_​
_"*Gwadar Port is concept based*. The concept is to synergize Pakistan’s multiregional (Geo-Strategic) location, Open Sea Board for Oil – Gas Pipelines, Energy Centre, Transshipment, Transit, Trade, and Finance Generation."_​
_"*In fact, Gwadar is the future of Pakistan*."_​

The American author Robert D Kaplan sums it all, “*At the intersection of Empires, the Port City of Gwadar could become the new silk route nexus*.”

[...]
*The Gawadar Port Control to China - a Strtaegic Decision with far reaching effects on Pakistan's Economy ~ The Fire Within* [I keep the typos in the article's title intact] - firewithin-jhb blogspot 2013/02/the-gawadar-port-control-to-china (just search the link to read the full article since I can't put it here).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri




----------



## Kabira

^^
Ok even if it's 6th time this is most important one. And in Pakistan multiple inaugurations by different leaders are norm to score points. This time Chinese trucks arrived directly from China to Gwader using CPEC route.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

GDA Gwadar Development Authority's website update:


*Major Projects for Private Investors*
*◊*
Establishment of Shipping Agencies

*◊* Goods Transportation Services
*◊* Proposal for starting ferry services between Gwadar, Karachi and Gulf States
*◊* Large scale residential schemes, all sorts of industrial projects and big hotels
*◊* Establishment of freezing and packing facilities for the fish industries
*◊* Wireless Cab System can be established
*◊* Establishment of large private schools and hospitals
*◊* Investment in Water Desalination Plants
*◊* Electric Power Generation
*◊* Oil terminals
*◊* Ware-housing/ Container Yards
*◊* Export Oriented Industries



*Medium Size Projects for Private Investors*
*◊*
Establishment of restaurant, play lands, boat services and water sports etc.

*◊* Establishment of printing press & newspaper industry
*◊* Superstores, Markets, Tourism Industries & small level fish processing units
*◊* As most of the people of Mekran area are serving in military & police of the Middle East Countries on retirement can be hired by the private security agencies
*◊* According to the availability of the fresh water in the adjoining areas of Gwadar District, business such as Poultry, Dairy, Fruit & Vegetable cultivation could be established
*◊* Trawler/ truck Companies can be established
*◊* Private houses could be hired by private companies for office accommodation and guest houses
*◊* Various agencies of construction material, medicines and food items could be established
*◊* Investment in energy sector Particularly renewable energy, LPG plants etc.
*◊* Small ware housings.




*Small Scale Projects*
*◊*
Small Shops, restaurants, Coffee & Ice cream shops and individual cab services

*◊* Law firms & Chambers
*◊* Private Medical Clinics
*◊* Architects/ Town Planners
*◊* Business of Contractors
*◊* Fish Meal Factory
*◊* Avenues for Fish & Shrimp farming along the coast




*Investment Opportunities*
The construction work at Gwadar Port was started in March 2002. Gwadar Development Authority was established in October 2003 to provide necessary civic amenities to the Gwadar Port City. The Hon’ble Chief Minister Balochistan is the Chairman and the Director General, Gwadar Development Authority is the Chief Executive Officer of the Authority. The Head Office of the Organization is situated on Governor House Road Gwadar and sub office in the Civil Secretariat Balochistan Quetta Block No.9.

The initial phase of the Port Project has been completed in 2005. As this project is of immense national importance, which is also designed particularly to benefit the local people of the area such as job opportunities, improved social services delivery, venues for business and trade etc.

Investors from all parts of the country and abroad are warmly welcomed. The people of Mekran, Gwadar and other adjoining districts are particularly encouraged to invest and avail the benefits from the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

*Rolling Wheels on CPEC*​
Published inHilal English






Written By: Brigadier (R) Syed Wajid Raza

*P*akistan and China’s proverbial friendship crosses another monumental landmark. The people of both the nations jubilantly recieved the news that the first ever CPEC-specific Chinese convoy has completed its journey from Xinjiang to Gwadar. This is the first drop of heavenly blissful rain of hope and prosperity. The CPEC is a shining glitter that will cover the skies of regions across Asia, Africa, Europe and beyond. Pakistan sees CPEC as corridor of peace and prosperity by binding regional countries together to bring about an economic transformation through enhanced connectivity and become a major arbiter to placate the superpower rivalries and promote trade cooperation among the regions. This is a daunting task that demands a matching sagacity, commitment and national resolve.


Recent years have seen a profusion of domestic discussion on economic road map connected to China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). Pakistan’s geographical advantage has been a source of Beijing's commitment to connect China by land with Europe, Africa, Southeast Asia and the Middle East. Chinese premier Li Keqiang proposed conversion of former _Silk Route_ into _Maritime Silk Road_ in May 2013 during his visit to Pakistan.








Beijing’s transnational economic narrative rests on its policy of connectivity _“One Belt, One Road (OBOR)”_, envisioning three corridors passing through northern China linking Europe through Moscow, Helsinki, Rotterdam and Berlin. Central corridor is to connect China with Central Asia and eventually with Europe. The southern corridor passes through Chinese Xinjiang autonomous territory in northwest of China and passes through Pakistan till Gwadar and that connects it with sea routes in all directions. (Map 1).

The estimated cost of CPEC is approximately U.S. $75 billion, out of which U.S. $46 billion would be spent on Pakistan. In bilateral terms, the investment portfolio is more than four times compared to total U.S. economic aid to Pakistan in the post 9/11 years.

Geo-strategic importance of Pakistan impacts upon its geo-political significance due to influence on geographic factors of the state power, international conduct and advantages it derives from its position; making it junction of great powers of South Asia, West Asia and Central Asia and a way from resource efficient countries to resource deficient countries of the region. According to Stephen Cohn “While history has been unkind to Pakistan, its geography has been its greatest benefit. It has resource rich area in the north-west, people rich in the north-east.”

China needs energy resources, food and minerals; particularly for its land-locked Western China, which is not possible without altering geographical barriers necessary to connect China physically with giant markets of Asia, Europe and Africa. China in its own part is 4500 km away from Xinjiang compared to the distance of 2500 km from deep waters of Gwadar Port.

The CPEC shall have three corridors (eastern, central and western alignment) within the territories of Pakistan. The eastern alignment for example would pass through remote region of Gwadar, travel Makran Coastal Highway (eastwards towards Karachi), interior Sindh and connect southern, central and northern regions of Punjab before reaching Islamabad. Regional connectivity with India would be possible (if it happens) through the Hyderabad-Mirpur Khas-Khokhrapar-Zero Point link and the Wagah border in Lahore.







The corridors from Islamabad onward extend to Haripur, Abbottabad and Mansehra, a portion would run through Muzaffarabad, however main alignment connects Khunjerab through Diamer and Gilgit areas in northern Pakistan. The corridor runs through the Pamir Plateau and Karakoram Range after connecting especially constructed nodes to link all provincial capitals.

The western alignment would be running through Khuzdar and Dera Bugti in Balochistan, districts of Southern Punjab and D.I. Khan in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. A link from Taxila through Peshawar to Torkham would connect Jalalabad in Afghanistan with additional regional connectivity links through Chaman to Afghanistan and Iran through Quetta Koh-e-Taftan.

The CPEC would offer Central Asian regions the shortest route of 2600 km as compared to Iran’s 4500 km or Turkey’s 5000 km. In geo-economic terms CPEC would facilitate China with crucial links for transporting oil and gas from the Persian Gulf and minerals and food from Africa, besides opening opportunities for Gulf States and Africa to lift trade and business.

The connectivity is critical phase of the project; implying infrastructure development of 3000 kms road and 1800 kms of rail linking Kashgar in China’s western Xinjiang region with the port of Gwadar in Balochistan, with a network of oil pipelines, an airport and railway station in Gwadar, a string of energy projects, special economic zones, dry ports and other setups capable of creating more than two million jobs and reduce demand-supply gap in energy-starved Pakistan.

The South Asia is one of the world’s least economically integrated regions; plagued by conflicts to have kept its focus on “zero-sum geo-strategic posturing” rather than recognizing the benefits of integration. The southern corridor can bring greater cohesion in South Asia to serve as a driver of connectivity between South Asia and East Asia to benefit China, Iran, Afghanistan, and stretching all the way to Myanmar.

China faced with strategic issues in South China Sea and eastern seaboard needs alternative trade routes for the Middle East, Africa and Europe. CPEC affords China an alternative trade route, cutting distance and time from the present long and slow 10,000 km by ship from the Persian Gulf through the Strait of Malacca in the eastern seaboard of China taking approximately 10 days for Chinese shipments to reach the waters of Gwadar and few more days to various destinations along the Indian Ocean.

Through Malacca Strait, China imports 80% of oil and desperately needs a safe passage in the Indian Ocean to avoid its vulnerabilities in the Strait of Malacca controlled by India. Reduction of the Chinese reliance on the Malacca route is important being a potential flashpoint of blockade by the United States Pacific Command (USPACOM) in periods of major hostility.

The geographical disadvantage of landlocked West China region being home to Chinese Uyghurs and hotbed of East Turkestan Islamic Movement (ETIM) is becoming an instrument of instability for Chinese integrity. CPEC is therefore seen as addressing intricate issues of Chinese internal stability through much needed economic revival.

The strategic initiatives however are fraught with challenges in the rebalancing Asia. In the rebalancing environment of Asia, the position and postures of most southern countries would be determined by the growing threats of terrorism, regional conflicts and Indo-U.S. venture of containing China. Therefore, the challenges of rebalancing would confuse most key players to respond on factors of diplomacy, politics, security and economy.

CPEC would be facing political and geopolitical challenges (especially due to foreign powers), for example: unrest in most districts of Balochistan, and, Indian concerns on the alignment of routes in Azad Kashmir etc. Russia is under sanctions over its disputes with Ukraine. There are civil wars in Syria, Afghanistan, and Iraq. Other countries that the OBOR initiative is supposed to connect have been subjected to political instability, international sanctions, or both. CPEC would be faced with exploitable domestic, regional and international interests and therefore, Pakistan needs defining in narrow terms scenarios to be envisioned more broadly that could impact the project.

The domestic consensus building is important during every phase of project development as simmering domestic political disagreements can be a factor shaping position and postures on this initiative. There is also a need to address growing skepticism amongst the international strategic community as many mega projects in the region have been mired in security problems and political disagreements.

Pakistan has a history, where numerous opportunities of "turning points" in the past were missed. In the early 1960s Pakistan was doing so well that economists predicted the country to be one of the future leading economic powers of Asia. The gains were reversed after two wars and after the abandonment of free market policies that were replaced with inefficient, corrupt and badly managed socialist model in 70s.

The Pak-Iran pipeline is on hold, the World Bank-backed Central Asia to South Asian electricity transmission and trade project has to contend withpassage and security issues in Afghanistan and Pakistan. There are serious regional and international interests attached to these projects.

India apprehends presence of Chinese at Gwadar to checkmate their economic aspirations and maritime expansion. India contemplates that corridor would strengthen Pakistan and increase China's geopolitical and economic influence in the region. India has expressed its frustration frequently and therefore danger remains if India could succeed in creating a security situation for Pakistan through its agents. The capture of Indian officer serving for RAW speaks volumes of Indian negative intentions.

Western and regional countries may not be comfortable with the prospects of the corridor with Chinese presence at Gwadar Port for two reasons: one; they may not have interest in fostering greater Chinese independence of energy supply, and, fear of hampering smooth supply of oil to West through Gulf in case of crisis. Pakistan needs to secure its own national interests by becoming a diplomatic balancer, ensuring that its own economy doesn’t get trampled beneath.

The biggest challenge to the corridor can be foreign incited and funded threats of extremism, separatism and terrorism. Ostensibly, the deployment of terror network all along the corridor from the Chinese Xinjiang into Pakistani territory upto Gwadar cannot be a coincidence. There is growing evidence of foreign sponsorship and presence of hostile intelligence agencies in making it “terror ground” to disrupt the projects in the corridor.

The security of project is a critical issue, to be guarded from the spillover effects right from the outset. Pakistan Army has raised two Special Security Divisions (SSD) for the security of corridor: A sum of USD 250 million is kept for security needs of the project. SSD would be in addition to 8,000 security personnel already deployed by Pakistan’s security forces to protect 8,100 Chinese working on about 210 projects across Pakistan.

Pakistan’s capacity to handle such a mega project would confront another challenge. In the absence of experts, the project can confront governance issues, being complex in our case due to corruption, dysfunction and incompetence of Pakistan's governing structures and rampant culture of patronage. These problems for instance are reflected in the domain of transportation system in terms of trucking, rail services, port activities, pipelines, and related operations requiring trucks (especially long-haul trucks), railway stock, ships, airplanes, and all of the parts, maintenance, fuel, and servicing needed to keep them all operating.

It requires high level of skill, extensive international networks, and a huge amount of experience to tackle the challenges of operating and managing transport and logistics across the CPEC region. This is to be viewed in the context of Pakistan International Airlines, which has exaggerated grotesque figure of employees per aircraft; one of the highest rates in the world and railways is in shambles.

According to Anatol Lieven, professor at Georgetown University in Qatar and a visiting professor at King's College London, "Pakistan needs a huge outside investment in infrastructure to complement Chinese investment in order to boost outside confidence, raise indigenous tax-collection to a respectable level and technical base in order to benefit from the project."

All governments of Pakistan have suffered from chronic failure to raise taxes, currently there is barely 10 percent of GDP and lowest tax-collection ratio in Asia. Pakistan’s state-owned banks and industries are under influence and often used as a source of political patronage. Pakistan’s financial institutions are constrained to deal with highest profile institutions related to _OBOR,_ most notably the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB), the New Development Bank (formerly “BRICS” Development Bank), and the Silk Road Fund, seen otherwise to fill a gap of multilateral agencies and compensate China’s lack of voice in existing multilateral institutions such as the World Bank, IMF, and Asian Development Bank.

The CPEC initiative will undoubtedly bring various parts of Pakistan closer together through physical, psychological, economic, cultural, and political linkages. It will improve infrastructure in places that need it and promote economic development along the way. However, the success of CPEC is connected with the government’s and institutional capacity and overall governance of project, implying dealing with intricate national security issues, forging domestic political consensus, safeguarding Pakistan’s industrial sector and above all preventing negative geopolitical influences in the region. The question however remains: is governance by chance or by choice? In presence of such challenges national unity and consensus is of vital importance.

We have a ‘Game Changer’ at hand and we must change the Game!


Email: wajid741@gmail.com


1The concept of connectivity under OBOR: *Southeast Asia:* Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Laos, Malaysia, Myanmar, Philippines, Singapore, Thailand, Timor-Leste, Vietnam *South Asia:* Bangladesh, Bhutan, India, Maldives, Nepal, Pakistan, Sri Lanka. *Central and Western Asia:* Afghanistan, Armenia, Azerbaijan, Georgia, Iran, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Mongolia, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, and Uzbekistan. *Middle East and Africa:*Bahrain, Egypt, Iraq, Israel, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Oman, Palestine, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Syrian Arab Republic, Turkey, United Arab Emirates, Yemen. *Central and Eastern Europe:* Albania, Belarus, Bosnia & Herzegovina, Bulgaria, Croatia, Czech Republic, Estonia. Hungary, Latvia, Lithuania, Macedonia, Moldova, Montenegro, Poland, Romania, Russia, Serbia, Slovakia, Slovenia, and Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F86 Saber

ahsanhaider said:


> Enjoy this Full Length Documentary and do Share! It is Amazing!




Khuda Karay kay mere arz e pak pay utray
wo fasl e gul kay jissay andesha e zawal na ho


----------



## samsara

ahsanhaider said:


> Enjoy this Full Length Documentary and do Share! It is Amazing!



Actually that documentary does NOT belong to the National Geography but CCTV 9 Documentary (English language channel), a total of six episodes on the One Belt One Road Documentary.

The actual SOURCE of this video is the Episode Three as below.

*One Belt One Road Documentary Episode Three: Energy Ties - CCTV News*
Published on Nov 11, 2016

*This full segment of the CCTV 9 Documentary Series (with English narration) on the One Belt, One Road (OBOR) aka. the New Silk Road, focuses on China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).*

1080HD Version, English narration, duration: 55 minutes
YouTube watch?v=f0ilIHipjDQ


----------



## ahsanhaider

It was not Nat Geo, it was by CCTV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

He gets into CPEC in the latter half of the video


----------



## Devil Soul

*CPEC project: Nascent industries afraid of big Chinese firms*
By Peer Muhammad
Published: November 20, 2016
17SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL
ISLAMABAD: Despite prospects of hefty benefits in many aspects, the business community sees the $45-billion China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project a threat to the domestic industry if the government does not come up with certain preemptive measures to give protection to vulnerable sectors of the economy.

Some business segments think that the flagship project poses new challenges to the industry in Pakistan, especially those sectors that are at the stage of infancy or smaller in size compared to gigantic Chinese industries.

*China has so far poured $14b into CPEC projects*

The industries in China have achieved economies of scale over the years primarily because of a huge domestic market, industrial-friendly policies and scores of incentives from the government.

Apart from CPEC, Pakistan has also not been a major beneficiary of the free trade agreement (FTA) with China as the arrangement gives an edge to Beijing and promotes more imports than exports from Pakistan.

The business community fears that if the corridor is used only for exports from China without giving a fillip to Pakistan’s industries by providing a competitive environment, it will prove damaging to the domestic industrial units.

“It is imperative for the government of Pakistan to keep in mind all these factors while negotiating the second phase of the FTA with China,” suggests Atif Iqbal, Executive Director of the Organisation for Advancement and Safeguard of Industrial Sector. He is of the view that in talks with China some leverage should be provided for Pakistan’s products to enable the local industry to compete well in the race.

“CPEC can only be beneficial if Pakistan’s exports are ramped up with facilitation for the local industry,” he says.

*Sindh to set up industrial zone in cooperation with China*

In order to create a win-win situation under CPEC, the two neighbours will have to pave the way for a healthy competition among different industries without cutting roots of each other through unfair price wars or dumping of goods.

A new vision needs to be developed by the two sides who will pledge to facilitate each other’s economies.

*Incentives-filled policies*

Individually, in order to shield its infant and vulnerable industries, Pakistan should frame policies in such a manner that these could offer incentives for giving a boost to productivity and pushing exports to China and other markets by taking advantage of the infrastructure being built under CPEC, rather than turning Pakistan into a consumer market.

Owing to electricity and gas shortages, high production costs and the terrorism and extremism threat, the domestic industries have been operating at a disadvantage over the years.

Though some gains have been made on the political and security fronts, the economic indicators have yet to show a marked turnaround. Exports, in particular, are an area of concern as shipments have dwindled to less than $20 billion from $24 billion in the past two years and are still falling.

Policy-makers should draft such policies that have a clear roadmap and a growing focus on future developments.

However, before achieving economic stability as well as economies of scale, the domestic industries are direly in need of protection. If the government desires to have sustainable industrial growth, it must not only ensure provision of basic utility services including gas and electricity, but also create an atmosphere conducive for business and strengthen the institutions responsible for keeping a check on unfair trade practices.

*Effective policy implementation*

Some recent government decisions such as announcement of the Strategic Trade Policy Framework 2015-18 and reactivating the National Tariff Commission are pragmatic steps for improving the situation. However, such policies will only bear fruit when these are implemented forcefully.

*CPEC: Chinese work ethic and its implication for Pakistan*

The tariff commission needs to be extra vigilant and take immediate notice of unfair trade practices like dumping and subsidisation of foreign goods. The survival of the domestic industry largely depends on price equilibrium in the market.

In the current scenario when free trade accords are increasingly being negotiated and signed, it is imperative for the trade regulatory authorities of Pakistan to stem the unfair trade practices and safeguard the interests of domestic industry.

The business community also wants to see that investigations are conducted timely by the tariff commission for trade remedy, strictly in accordance with the international treaties and commitments. In case of delay, the importers or exporters will take undue advantage by resorting to unnecessary litigation to abuse the process of law as has been observed in the past.

the writer is a staff correspondent

_Published in The Express Tribune, November 21st, 2016._


----------



## Muhammad Omar

1320 MW Sahiwal Coal Power Project

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

1320 MW Sahiwal Coal Power Project

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

1320 MW Port Qasim Coal Power Plant Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Lahore Abdul Hakeem Motorway Part of Karachi Lahore Motorway (Eastern Route)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Hazara Motorway E-35 Under Construction Simla Hill tunnel near Abbottabad


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Phase 2 Havalian to Thakot 120 km Motorway under Construction

The expressway will then course northwards along the N-35 National Highway towards Abbottabad, Mansehra, and Shinkiari, ending at Thakot


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*CPEC AUTO INDUSTRY: NLC will install production HTV plant with a German Comapany MAN*

The National Logistic Cell (NLC) has decided to invest in auto sector in collaboration with a German company in order to cater the rising demand of heavy commercial vehicles following the commencement of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), Dawn News reported on Friday.

"National Logistic Cell has planned to install production plants [in Pakistan] with German Company to produce prime movers," said Engineering Development Board (EDB) chief Tariq Chuadhry.
The NLC will initially be investing Rs500 million to Rs700 million to install a production plant in Pakistan in a bid to manufacture heavy commercial vehicles in collaboration with German MAN Truck and Bus Company, the official further said.

In the first phase, trucks will be produced to meet the requirements of Pakistan Army while in the second phase — keeping in view the rising demand under CEPC — heavy commercial vehicles will be produced as well, it has been learnt.

Around 700 to 1,000 heavy vehicles will be produced annually and later on the production capacity will be enhanced accordingly, the official said.

MAN Truck and Bus, with headquarters in Munich, is one of the leading international suppliers of commercial vehicles and transport solutions in Europe, with production plants in three European countries as well as in Russia, South Africa, India and Turkey.






#CPEC Western route 
Construction activity in full swing on Hakla-D.I.Khan section of CPEC's Western Corridor. 285 km Expressway is scheduled to complete by mid 2018.


----------



## razgriz19



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Lil Mathew said:


> What are the provisions included in the agreement/ MoU to help local manufacturers from the flooding of cheap Chinese products?? Can govt of Pakistan introduce duties against Chinese products through CPEC??




Why r indians so concerned???


----------



## SQ8

@Lil Mathew Not all Chinese products are cheap just as not all Sardar's are stupid , please do not incite a flame by repeating pointless myth and reputation and I do not believe there will be a flood as is being expected. Chinese imports have had a free hand for quite a while and as such their penetration within the Market is usually with local partners.


----------



## Lil Mathew

Oscar said:


> @Lil Mathew Not all Chinese products are cheap just as not all Sardar's are stupid , please do not incite a flame by repeating pointless myth and reputation and I do not believe there will be a flood as is being expected. Chinese imports have had a free hand for quite a while and as such their penetration within the Market is usually with local partners.


I used the word 'cheap' in the meaning of inexpensive.. That doesn't mean that it is of bad quality.. As China is concerned they can supply ' even pin to heavy machineries' as they have a well established industry which produce each and every products in the world.. There will be no competition as Pak producers simply cannot compete with them in quality as well as price.. So anyway protectionism is needed to help local industries.. That all depends on the intial agreement between the two countries.. Whether there are provisions of free trade is there or not?? How can Pak govt can do those things of imparting duties not hurting China's interests??
Now no electricity for industries.. China will give you loan and loan means high cost electricity.. If your industries not perform well because of Chinese competition, how can you repay your debts?? 


Mrc said:


> Why r indians so concerned???


We are concerned in many ways.. First and main one is the increased Chinese presence in Azad Kashmir & Indian ocean.. But if you think we are jelous of CPEC, that is not true.. My intention is a healthy discussion.. Check your self how much you know inside the agreements.. Each & every lines of these agreements/MoUs should be discussed before signing.. Medias, opposition & country's think tanks should see every problems arise in future.. If everyone discuss only the merits and advantages in this stage,it is absolutely a wrong way.. Your Parliament should discuss each and every lines of agreement for days before passing... Big project means big opportunity for corruption for politicians and generals( in Pak case) .. Opposition ( like kejriwal and rahul gandhi) should ask meaningfull as well as meaningless questions to reveal the deals fully..Also don't let the other party(China) exploit the situation(India Pak rivalry).. If any public have a doubt, you should ask now.. Now or never..

http://tribune.com.pk/story/1237534/cpec-project-nascent-industries-afraid-big-chinese-firms/


----------



## SQ8

Lil Mathew said:


> I used the word 'cheap' in the meaning of inexpensive.. That doesn't mean that it is of bad quality.. As China is concerned they can supply ' even pin to heavy machineries' as they have a well established industry which produce each and every products in the world.. There will be no competition as Pak producers simply cannot compete with them in quality as well as price.. So anyway protectionism is needed to help local industries.. That all depends on the intial agreement between the two countries.. Whether there are provisions of free trade is there or not?? How can Pak govt can do those things of imparting duties not hurting China's interests??
> Now no electricity for industries.. China will give you loan and loan means high cost electricity.. If your industries not perform well because of Chinese competition, how can you repay your debts??


Your entire premise sits on the idea that somehow the current market setup will change; wheraes there has been little change in consumer patterns or in the introduction of cheap products. Basically, there are better markets than Pakistan and any Chinese presence is limited to investment and using Pakistani labour for it. Which in turn only helps the economy. 

Dont take my confidence as misplaced or utopian; I fully appreciate your concern but with the KKH operational for some 20 years and commercial movement between Pakistan and China at its peak; local industry has still not been hit. 
It is possible however, that certain manufacturing may be lost in terms of ownership in Pakistan with Chinese investors acting bullish on local production.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lil Mathew

Oscar said:


> Your entire premise sits on the idea that somehow the current market setup will change; wheraes there has been little change in consumer patterns or in the introduction of cheap products. Basically, there are better markets than Pakistan and any Chinese presence is limited to investment and using Pakistani labour for it. Which in turn only helps the economy.
> 
> Dont take my confidence as misplaced or utopian; I fully appreciate your concern but with the KKH operational for some 20 years and commercial movement between Pakistan and China at its peak; local industry has still not been hit.
> It is possible however, that certain manufacturing may be lost in terms of ownership in Pakistan with Chinese investors acting bullish on local production.


If China invests in Pak industries and Pakistanis getting more jobs is absolutely a good thing for Pakistan.. But already China is worried with over capacity & workers layoffs.. Cost effective means for them are just export other than setting a factory in Pakistan.. Here comes the importance of detailing in agreements.. Pak govt should negotiate and discuss with Chinese for a good deal for Pakistan.. Agreements should never become a burden..
The next important thing is concerned with the usage of CPEC.. Its strategic importance for China is greater than usual. This is because of the access it allows western China to the Indian Ocean, as an alternative to the Straits of Malacca. Many of its projects are financially unviable (For example the power plants it is building will require tariffs that are unsustainable for most Pakistanis).. Rail or road routes are absolutely not economically viable for China against the existing sea route.. When considering the additional cost imparted for security threat, it is not a economical choice.. Then what?? Absolutely it's only an alternative to Malacca straight.. When a war like situation arises against USA or Japan, this route will serve as a lifeline for China.. But that is a great threat for Pakistan.. Pakistan will drag to an unwanted conflict.. How can GoP will tackle such a situation ?? Here comes the complexity of this project.. If Pak govt lonely invested in this corridor (with a loan from China or world Bank) and let China use it.. They can do a lot.. But now who is the owner of these roads and rail?? Do you people checked the details of this in agreements??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Lil Mathew said:


> If China invests in Pak industries and Pakistanis getting more jobs is absolutely a good thing for Pakistan.. But already China is worried with over capacity & workers layoffs.. Cost effective means for them are just export other than setting a factory in Pakistan.. Here comes the importance of detailing in agreements.. Pak govt should negotiate and discuss with Chinese for a good deal for Pakistan.. Agreements should never become a burden..
> The next important thing is concerned with the usage of CPEC.. Its strategic importance for China is greater than usual. This is because of the access it allows western China to the Indian Ocean, as an alternative to the Straits of Malacca. Many of its projects are financially unviable (For example the power plants it is building will require tariffs that are unsustainable for most Pakistanis).. Rail or road routes are absolutely not economically viable for China against the existing sea route.. When considering the additional cost imparted for security threat, it is not a economical choice.. Then what?? Absolutely it's only an alternative to Malacca straight.. When a war like situation arises against USA or Japan, this route will serve as a lifeline for China.. But that is a great threat for Pakistan.. Pakistan will drag to an unwanted conflict.. How can GoP will tackle such a situation ?? Here comes the complexity of this project.. If Pak govt lonely invested in this corridor (with a loan from China or world Bank) and let China use it.. They can do a lot.. But now who is the owner of these roads and rail?? Do you people checked the details of this in agreements??


I did not sign the agreements. One can only HOPE that such homework was done, but clearly your claims of financially nonviable are not backed up by any links I see here.


----------



## Lil Mathew

Oscar said:


> I did not sign the agreements. One can only HOPE that such homework was done, but clearly your claims of financially nonviable are not backed up by any links I see here.


There are 51 agreements/ MoUs are signed in April 2015.. That is only preliminary.. Full contents of the same must be available to the public.. If you like educated people not study that, who will do that?? 
CPEC projects are carried out by Chinese firms selected by Beijing and also funded by China. To date, Pakistan’s public has had no access to the specifics of these arrangements..It is the closed bidding process makes it difficult to assess whether contracts reflect fair market costs, accounting for Pakistan's difficult security environment. Also the government has approved the establishment of revolving funds, equal to 22% of monthly invoicing, “backed by sovereign guarantees to ensure uninterrupted payments to Chinese sponsors of CPEC energy projects”. If the purchaser fails to replenish the account, the ministry of finance will. Since distribution companies will default, because tariffs are low, and even those are not paid, the government will pay, up front, at least 22% of the bills of the Chinese companies. This means GoP took the responsibility to give the returns if power projects fails to deliver adequate results. Why GoP took such a burden?? Actually China must assure you the returns...
$34.4 billion of the $46 billion announced are for power projects.. These will add 10,400 MW of generating capacity to the grid in 2018( 16 early harvesting ).. Now installed capacity of electricity in Pak is 22000 MW , but electricity production is only 17000 MW.. (also 5000MW shortfall) Pakistan can survive without power shortage with present installed capacity..That means installed capacity is not the problem as of now..It's the circular debt is the major problem now in Pakistan.. That is the total loss from transmission losses, theft, recovery, and subsidies is 46 per cent. This leads only 54% percentage of return.. The 46% of production cost is converted to the circular debt.
Yeh, but in future you need more power plants.. But merely adding 10000MW in 2018 will not solve any problem.. Also Thar’s 175 billion tons of coal reserves is the hope of these projects.. But many authors says Pakistan counting their chickens before they hatched. Only 2.7 out of the 175 billion tonnes of Thar coal are categorised as measured (proven) coal reserves. The rest of the reserves (172 billion tonnes) fall under hypothetical (undiscovered), inferred, and indicated category. Then LNG from Iran.. If you can get LNG from Iran ,you can now add 3600MW extra from present installed capacity.. Also present hydro power plans like – Diamer-Bhasha and Bonji in Gilgit-Baltistan in Azad Kashmir, Neelam-Jhelum, Azad Pattan and Mehl in the ‘Azad Jammu Kashmir’ part of Azad Kashmir, and Tarbela IV and V and Dasu in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa – will add another 21,129 MW to the grid. That is more than double the CPEC early-harvest projects.
This means getting return enough to repay the debt is a herculean task... Loads and loads of new investments in the form of industrial parks nd hubs are required for the success of CPEC.. But who will invest?? Western FDI from Europe and USA is highly unlikely.. They most probably never invest in Pakistan in present situation (security & Chinese competition).. China's investments are also doubtful as they have no extra benefits other than exploiting Pak's natural resources.. Only hope is local industries which are now under threat from Chinese products..


----------



## GeraltofRivia

Lil Mathew said:


> There are 51 agreements/ MoUs are signed in April 2015.. That is only preliminary.. Full contents of the same must be available to the public.. If you like educated people not study that, who will do that??
> CPEC projects are carried out by Chinese firms selected by Beijing and also funded by China. To date, Pakistan’s public has had no access to the specifics of these arrangements..It is the closed bidding process makes it difficult to assess whether contracts reflect fair market costs, accounting for Pakistan's difficult security environment. Also the government has approved the establishment of revolving funds, equal to 22% of monthly invoicing, “backed by sovereign guarantees to ensure uninterrupted payments to Chinese sponsors of CPEC energy projects”. If the purchaser fails to replenish the account, the ministry of finance will. Since distribution companies will default, because tariffs are low, and even those are not paid, the government will pay, up front, at least 22% of the bills of the Chinese companies. This means GoP took the responsibility to give the returns if power projects fails to deliver adequate results. Why GoP took such a burden?? Actually China must assure you the returns...
> $34.4 billion of the $46 billion announced are for power projects.. These will add 10,400 MW of generating capacity to the grid in 2018( 16 early harvesting ).. Now installed capacity of electricity in Pak is 22000 MW , but electricity production is only 17000 MW.. (also 5000MW shortfall) Pakistan can survive without power shortage with present installed capacity..That means installed capacity is not the problem as of now..It's the circular debt is the major problem now in Pakistan.. That is the total loss from transmission losses, theft, recovery, and subsidies is 46 per cent. This leads only 54% percentage of return.. The 46% of production cost is converted to the circular debt.
> Yeh, but in future you need more power plants.. But merely adding 10000MW in 2018 will not solve any problem.. Also Thar’s 175 billion tons of coal reserves is the hope of these projects.. But many authors says Pakistan counting their chickens before they hatched. Only 2.7 out of the 175 billion tonnes of Thar coal are categorised as measured (proven) coal reserves. The rest of the reserves (172 billion tonnes) fall under hypothetical (undiscovered), inferred, and indicated category. Then LNG from Iran.. If you can get LNG from Iran ,you can now add 3600MW extra from present installed capacity.. Also present hydro power plans like – Diamer-Bhasha and Bonji in Gilgit-Baltistan in Azad Kashmir, Neelam-Jhelum, Azad Pattan and Mehl in the ‘Azad Jammu Kashmir’ part of Azad Kashmir, and Tarbela IV and V and Dasu in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa – will add another 21,129 MW to the grid. That is more than double the CPEC early-harvest projects.
> This means getting return enough to repay the debt is a herculean task... Loads and loads of new investments in the form of industrial parks nd hubs are required for the success of CPEC.. But who will invest?? Western FDI from Europe and USA is highly unlikely.. They most probably never invest in Pakistan in present situation (security & Chinese competition).. China's investments are also doubtful as they have no extra benefits other than exploiting Pak's natural resources.. Only hope is local industries which are now under threat from Chinese products..



Unlike many comments I have read regarding CPEC that fills with vague discussion, your analysis has been supported by many detailed numbers, which I am certain came from credible sources or your calculation backed by research. I am wondering whether you can kindly discuss the numbers you used a bit further.

1. You have mentioned that "the government has approved the establishment of revolving funds, equal to 22% of monthly invoicing". Could you please explain what this "revolving fund" is (information source) and how you have come up with 22% of month invoicing, which supposedly is the energy charge/tariffs.

2. As you have mentioned Installed and production capacity in MW, I am certain you have good knowledge of power system in general. Naturally energy demand measured in MW is not constant during the day or during the year, instead it reaches peak value at the hottest point of the day or the year due to air conditioning load. Regarding the 17000MW electricity production figure you have mentioned, is that recent peak demand at a particular day or average demand for a certain period? Also how did you come up with the 46%?

3. You have discussed about adding 3600MW using LNG imported from Iran. I am guessing you derived this figure by estimating the likely size of LNG terminal, transmission capacity and importantly the conversion/efficiency rate of the gas plant that will be installed. Are you able to discuss further?


----------



## alextyy1231986

ahsanhaider said:


> It was not Nat Geo, it was by CCTV



I think some people just think Nat Geo is more famous and editing the clip to make it looks like Nat Geo might help them get clicks



WAJsal said:


> For those who might be interested, @Aether ,@Emmie ,@WebMaster ,@Horus ,@Irfan Baloch
> Forgot to post this here,
> https://defence.pk/threads/cpec-and-its-benefits-to-gb.447817/#post-8655369
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *CPEC and it’s benefits to GB*
> BY: @WAJsal
> Published on Pakistan Defense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Karakoram mountain range, Astore Valley. — Photo by Najeeb Mahmud
> 
> 
> Gilgit-Baltistan, also known as ‘The Jewel of Pakistan’...and rightly so, the region holds some of the most breath-taking views in the world, from the highest peaks in the world and the most number of glaciers in the world, to the most magnificent lakes in the world. Apart from the beauty, the region holds significant strategic importance, it borders Pakistan with China and will act as a gateway for the rest of Pakistan once China-Pakistan-Economic-Corridor is completed.
> The strategic importance of the region is a historic one, considering : Gilgit-Baltistan was a part of Jammu and Kashmir princely state before partition, and on March 29, 1935, the British government took possession of Gilgit Agency from the state government, through a lease agreement for 60 years; reasons being The British feared of the Soviet expansionist moves, and therefore wanted to have direct control in the region. [1]
> The strategic location of the region allows Pakistan to have a direct link with China. Karakoram Highway was built in 1979, it took about 20 years to be fully completed starting in 1959 and open to traffic in 1979. The Karakoram Highway or the KKH will play a key role in China-Pakistan-Economic-Corridor, being the starting point of the great vision and the project.
> To be built over the next several years, the 3,218 kilometre route will connect Kashgar in China’s western Xinjiang region to the port of Gwadar. Currently, nearly 80 per cent of China’s oil is transported by ship from the Strait of Malacca to Shanghai, a distance of more than 16,000 km, with the journey taking between two to three months. But once Gwadar begins operating, the distance would be reduced to less than 5,000 km. KKH was to be realigned, and the existing network to be grown and perfected. Number of Tunnels, bridges and new roads have already been completed.
> 
> More details here: KKH Realignment: 94% work on the project completed so far, remaining to be completed by Sep. 25 this year
> 
> 
> New projects are also in construction process:
> Gilgit-Baltistan Expressway costing Rs82 billion would be the highest road in the world and bring economic revolution in the entire region, announced Gilgit-Baltistan Chief Minister Hafeezur Rahman.
> “An expressway costing Rs50 billion from Gilgit to Skardu will facilitate people of G-B and another from Islamabad to G-B needing capital injection of Rs82 billion will be constructed under the CPEC (China-Pakistan Economic Corridor),” he said.
> “The proposed Shonter-Astore road will reduce the distance between Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK) and G-B by several hundred kilometres and also cut travel time between the two regions,” he added. [2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highlighted in red is the route of National Highway 35, which is to be completely rebuilt and upgraded under the CPEC agreement. Highlighted in blue is the 175 kilometre road between Gilgit and Skardu which is to be upgraded to a 4-lane highway. (Source:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karakoram_Highway#/media/File:KKHReconstructions.png)
> 
> 
> It is also planned to make a rail link between Pakistan and China, which is a part of second phase of CPEC, and it is to be completed in 2018-2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karakoram Highway route map. The Khunjerab Railway is set to travel a similar route to the pre-existing Karakoram Highway.
> 
> *Land of opportunities*
> 
> Being a tourism paradise CPEC is expected to boost the tourism industry in Pakistan, especially in Gilgit-Baltistan. The region is considered to be a mountaineer’s paradise, since it is home to five of the ‘eight-thousanders’ (peaks above 8,000 metres), as well as more than 50 mountains over 7,000 metres. It is also home to the world’s second highest peak K2 and the Nanga Parbat. [3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mighty Nanga Parbat soars high in the first light of the sun. —Photo by Ghulam Rasool
> 
> 
> With improving security situation in the rest of the country and better infrastructure, this industry is expected to grow. Tourism plays a vital part for the locals in the region, most families are solely dependent on tourists. Tourism industry has never reached the potential it can mainly due to the poor infrastructure present and worsening security situation in the country. But in recent times this industry has improved and with more importance given to this sector things are expected to get better. And with CPEC going through the region, it is expected to attract more tourists.
> 
> “For a few years now, between 10,000 and 20,000 tourists would visit GB each year but in 2015, over 600,000 people visited GB and this year, it is expected that around one million people will travel to GB,” GB Tourism Secretary Jehanzeb Awan. [4]
> 
> Apart from the tourism industry a large chunk of the population relies on agriculture to support their living. Fruits of all sorts and dry fruits are a big part of this industry, this industry too has never really reached it potential. CPEC is bound to improve many basic thing stopping this industry from booming.
> 
> *Hopes
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Apples of Hunza...
> 
> 
> With the CPEC passing through Gilgit-Baltistan, Salman hopes the route will open business opportunities for the region's traders.
> 
> Diverting fruit to China will be more profitable, for one, will be more profitable. “We can double our sales and profits if we can sell to China where cherries are very popular," Momin said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherries grown in Hunza, Ghizer and other districts are popular exports to China. —Photo by Ghulam Rasool
> 
> 
> Currently, he ships his produce to Dubai through air-cargo. "It would be faster and cheaper if we could send it by road to China via Xinjiang as we can get a one-year border pass to travel within that border," Salman explained.
> 
> According to the Asian Development Bank (ADB), Gilgit-Baltistan produces over 100,000 metric tonnes of fresh apricots annually. While there are no official surveys, Zulfiqar Momin, who heads Farm House Pvt Ltd., which exports fresh and dried fruits to the Middle East, estimates that Gilgit-Baltistan produces up to 4,000 tonnes of cherries and up to 20,000 tonnes of apples.
> 
> “All fruits grown in Gilgit-Baltistan are organic with no pesticides used,” Momin said. [3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunzakut women drying apricots in the Garelt village, Hunza river valley, with Mt Rakaposhi in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not enough...According to the ADB, Gilgit-Baltistan has the potential to produce nearly 50,000MW of energy. Just Bunji Dam, a run-of-the-river project that the ADB has invested in, has the capacity to generate up to 7,100MW electricity when completed. [4]
> 
> “By building hydropower projects, Pakistan can sell clean energy to China and even use it for itself, the development consultant said. "If Bhutan can sell to India, why can’t we sell to China?” Hunzai pointed out that the Chinese already taking the country’s national grid to its border province.
> 
> However, the government is almost ready to revive the Diamer-Bhasha dam, a gravity dam on the Indus river in Gilgit-Baltistan, in the second phase of CPEC. Once completed, it is estimated to generate 4,500MW of electricity, besides serving as a huge water reservoir for the country.
> 
> The region has the potential to solve the load-shedding problems in the country which has been hurting the industrial sector along with general population for years.
> 
> *Things to improve and to look out for...*
> 
> Putting aside all the conspiracy theories and how the CPEC is bound to destroy local industry in Pakistan, or that Chinese will colonize regions like CPEC. Merily giving a notice to these theories is a sheer waste of one's time. While in actuality CPEC is bound to improve the lives of locals, especially in regions in GB. Region far less developed and developed, same change is expected in regions like Balochistan, KPK and FATA.
> 
> Once basic infrastructure facilities improve, it is bound to improve socio-economic situation of the people. As the tourists numbers increase locals are bound to profit from it, and it is can also play a key role in Pakistan's economy in coming years. As raw products reach better market swiftly, due to improved transport. This sector is also expected to do better than it has ever done before.
> 
> A factor to look out for is that, CPEC is expected to generate thousands of jobs for the locals. Just about 50,000 jobs will be generated in Gwadar, which a decade ago was a just small-fishing village. [6]
> 
> CPEC is expected to be a ‘game-changer’ for Pakistan, and especially for regions like Baluchistan, GB, KPK and FATA...One thing we need to realize is that better infrastructure alone cannot solve major problems of Pakistan, work needs to be done to improve education structure in the country and improve basic facilities for people. Improvement on Health facilities, along with educational infrastructure is a need for regions like GB.
> 
> One of the important things to adress is that local population of GB demands constitutional and political rights, and have long been raising their voices for these right. Continuous ignorance of these demands may lead to a sense of deprivation and may create more problems in future…
> 
> Mr Raees said GB was central to the CPEC project, but unfortunately the people had totally been neglected. “The federal government has also ignored the demand of the GB people that their representatives should be given representation in the parliament of Pakistan.” [7]
> 
> Most of the local reservations have long been resolved but one demands remains to be resolved, but some development has happened on this front too. Government is expected to give the region it’s due constitutional status and political representation in National Assembly and Senate. [8]
> 
> *The next step*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Students attend the morning assembly at Hasegawa Memorial Public School and College in Karimabad, Pakistan.
> 
> 
> Gilgit-Baltistan has the potential to be Pakistan’s ‘real Shangri-la’. It has a high literacy rate, and in some areas literacy rate is in the 90’s. It is most definitely not facing the rest of the country has unfortunately had to face, the security situation have never really deteriorated like the rest of the country. And even the usual social problems a society faces are in very low number. There are few areas in the world like Hunza...Once a hardscrabble Himalayan town where residents barely had enough to eat, now a beacon of inspiration for the rest of the world.
> 
> Visitors to the stunningly beautiful valley, towered over by five snowcapped mountains, sometimes feel as if they are standing at the edge of the Earth — or, maybe, at the centre of it.
> 
> Either way, they often don’t feel as if they are in Pakistan, a country that struggles with poverty, pollution, Islamist militancy and a lacklustre education system, especially for women. [9]
> 
> Many parents in the valley say that if they had to choose, they would send their daughters to school over their sons. Nearly all families own at least a small plot of land. Residents say they cannot remember the last murder in the valley. And unlike in other parts of Pakistan, streams are not polluted with plastic bags, human waste and decaying appliances.
> 
> A World Bank study published last year concluded that female literacy in parts of the Hunza Valley had reached 90 per cent. “When I was in school, few could even speak English,” said Javed Ali, 41, manager of Karimabad’s Hill Top Hotel. “Now, everyone speaks it fluently.” From settlements at an elevation as high as 9,000ft, children walk up to three miles into the valley to get to school each morning.
> 
> After middle school, some female students enroll in the Aga Khan Higher Secondary School for Girls, which teaches only maths and science. Nearly all graduates go on to college, according to Zahra Alidad, the principal and a graduate of the school. [9]
> 
> *“When you have communities improving their own lives and obtaining education, it prevents easy manipulation of communities and allows them to be resilient against external forces,” Mr Walji said.*
> 
> If there can be communities which solely rely on local charity groups, and education to improve their lives. One can only imagine what proper attention given to such a rich place can lead to. _This is a thought we must all build on and take inspiration from, and look to imply this simple method in the rest of the country._
> 
> 
> [1] Gilgit-Baltistans Liberation
> 
> [2] G-B Expressway to be the highest in world
> 
> [3] China-Pakistan Economic Corridor: A boon for the economy, a bane for locals
> 
> [4]‘A million tourists expected in GB this year’
> 
> [5] Potential of renewable energies in Pakistan
> 
> [6] 50,000 JOBS TO BE GENERATED IN GWADAR
> 
> [7]Is there Room for Improvement in CPEC Implementation in GB?
> 
> [8] Pakistan mulls elevating status of Gilgit-Baltistan on Chinese insistence
> 
> [9] Hunza Valley: Pakistan's 'real Shangri-La' is a world free from militant Islamists, poverty, pollution and a lacklustre education system



You are absolutely correct. Logistics is key for the business potential of regions with high quality agricultural produce. If the produces cannot be shipped out in time, they rot become waste. I think we will soon find fresh Pakistani apples in Chinese supermarkets.


----------



## Lil Mathew

GeraltofRivia said:


> Unlike many comments I have read regarding CPEC that fills with vague discussion, your analysis has been supported by many detailed numbers, which I am certain came from credible sources or your calculation backed by research. I am wondering whether you can kindly discuss the numbers you used a bit further.
> 
> 1. You have mentioned that "the government has approved the establishment of revolving funds, equal to 22% of monthly invoicing". Could you please explain what this "revolving fund" is (information source) and how you have come up with 22% of month invoicing, which supposedly is the energy charge/tariffs.
> 
> 2. As you have mentioned Installed and production capacity in MW, I am certain you have good knowledge of power system in general. Naturally energy demand measured in MW is not constant during the day or during the year, instead it reaches peak value at the hottest point of the day or the year due to air conditioning load. Regarding the 17000MW electricity production figure you have mentioned, is that recent peak demand at a particular day or average demand for a certain period? Also how did you come up with the 46%?
> 
> 3. You have discussed about adding 3600MW using LNG imported from Iran. I am guessing you derived this figure by estimating the likely size of LNG terminal, transmission capacity and importantly the conversion/efficiency rate of the gas plant that will be installed. Are you able to discuss further?


I'm not an expert in these areas, but I will explain as per my knowledge.. Your three questions are inter related.. So I will explain in that manner.. It actually starts with 2002 Power Generation Policy.. By this policy independent power producers or IPPs produce almost 6000MW electricity in Pakistan.. The total installed capacity of 22000MW also included this 6000MW.. But here comes the circular debt problem..The cost per unit kilowatt-hour (kWh) of generated electricity in Pakistan is around 14 Rupees. Consumers, on average, pay 11.50 Rupees per kWh. The systematic subsidy, which is almost 15 per cent of the cost, adds up to billions in losses (equal to 12% of generation cost). Across the country, 22 per cent of the generated electricity is lost due to theft and some transmission losses. Further 12% loss is there because distribution companies only collect approximately 85 per cent of the amounts billed to consumers.
That is total lost 12+22+12= 46%..( your second question)
That is if 100 rs is production cost, only 54 rs is recovered.. The 44 rs is loss, which is added and added every year.. That is called circular debt.. This is the primary cause of Pakistan energy shortage. Because of this circular debt and limitations in budget, finance ministry always fail to give payments for IPPs.. That means IPPs have no money for fuel blocks... So 90% or 100% of that 6000MW of already installed power generation capacity is not utilising now.. That means as of now finance ministry is reluctant to fully utilise installed power generation capacity due to its implications on budget and that is the cause of the load shedding..
So total production is only 16000-17000 MW..
shortfall = demand - supply =5000 to 8000 MW (8000 at when the demand is at peak as you mentioned)
Now the case of CPEC.. China knows the circular debt problem in Pakistan.. So they not want to risk their investments...So they negotiate d with GoP for a setup for uninterrupted payments to Chinese sponsors of CPEC energy projects”. So the government has approved the establishment of revolving funds, equal to 22% of monthly invoicing backed by sovereign guarantees to ensure If the purchaser fails to replenish the account, the ministry of finance will. That is if Pak states distribution companies will default, because tariffs are low, and even those are not paid, the government will pay, up front, at least 22% of the bills of the Chinese companies." Thus China assure the return no matter what will be the future of these projects..


----------



## v9s

Lil Mathew said:


> I'm not an expert in these areas, but I will explain as per my knowledge.. Your three questions are inter related.. So I will explain in that manner.. It actually starts with 2002 Power Generation Policy.. By this policy independent power producers or IPPs produce almost 6000MW electricity in Pakistan.. The total installed capacity of 22000MW also included this 6000MW.. But here comes the circular debt problem.



It actually starts earlier. The Power generation policy circa 1990s was an "experiment" done by the WB - literally - Read the WB report and they themselves say such an experiment had not been carried out in the world below. 

It guaranteed returns, even if the plant produced no electricity. It encouraged the set up of expensive-to-run plants that required HSD to run. The IPPs are a clusterfuck that needs to die.

The plants being set up in CPEC use Coal and LNG, which is cheaper than HSD - so hopefully it won't suffer from the issues of the earlier IPPs.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

*Chinese construction machinery company XCMG launches operations in Pakistan*

*Islamabad*—World’s 5th largest construction machinery company, Xuzhou Construction Machinery Group Co. Ltd. (XCMG), formally launched business operations in Pakistan at a serene launching ceremony.

The launching ceremony was attended by almost all the major public and private construction companies especially related to the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and expressed keen interests in company’s products mainly construction machinery pas well as in the forms of booklets and leaflets on the occasion. Two presentations were also given to the participants about the company’s operations, products and business activities.

The Chief Representative of XCMG import/export Pakistan Zhaiwei extended a warm welcome to the participants at the opening ceremony. General Manager of XCMG Guowenlong explained the marketing idea, overall arrangement and the operational plan of the company. The Deputy Head Missionary of the Chinese Embassy, Ambassador Zhao Lijian welcomed the company to Pakistan and expressed good wishes for success in the execution of CPEC.

At the beginning of the ceremony the presenter gave a brief introduction of the company saying that a Xuzhou Construction Machinery Group Co., Ltd. (XCMG) was officially founded in 1989. Since then, XCMG had stood at the forefront of the Chinese construction machinery industry and developed into one of the largest, and most competitive manufacturers with an extensive range of construction machinery.

The main business of XCMG is manufacturing, processing, and distribution of construction machinery and complete equipment, special purpose vehicles, construction machinery, mine machinery, sanitation machinery, commercial vehicles, trucks, engines for construction machinery and general basic components.

XCMG had developed a marketing network with global layout and is one of the China’s biggest construction machinery exporters, with a first place ranking in the export market for multiple products including truck cranes, road rollers, and motor graders. XCMG is dedicated to core value of “Taking Great Responsibilities, Acting With Great Morals, and Making Great Achievements” and with the corporate spirit of being “Rigorous, Practical, Progressive, and Creative” in order to keep moving towards its ultimate goal of becoming a leading world-class enterprise capable of creating real value.

http://minutes.machine.market/index...company-xcmg-launches-operations-in-pakistan/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*NTDC Completes Two Transmission Lines To Add 2520 MW Into System Under CPEC Projects*

National Transmission and Despatch Company Ltd (NTDC) has completed the construction work of two 500 kV transmission lines under its China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC)
projects, it was officially declared.

The transmission lines are ready to evacuate power from 1200 MW RLNG Bhikki Power Plant and 1320 MW Sahiwal Coal Fired Power Plant.

Thus cumulative 2520 MW power will be inducted in national grid once the aforesaid power plants start their generation, an official statement issued by the media wing of NTDC on Friday said.

A 500 kV transmission line with 2.64 km length has been linked with Lahore-Gatti circuit from switchyard of 1200 MW Bhikki Power Plant. Whereas another 5 km long 500 kV transmission has been connected with Sahiwal-Lahore transmissions line and both the projects have been completed before time.

Managing Director Dr Fiaz A. Chaudhry has said that NTDC is expeditiously pursuing its transmission line and grid stations projects.

Interconnections for 1200 MW RLNG Balloki, 1200 MW Haveli Bahadur Shah, 660 MW Engro-Thar Coal Fired Power Plant will be completed before the commissioning of these power plants.

He said that in the light of directions of government, the Port Qasim Power Plant would be operational 3 months prior to its deadline and evacuation of power is required for the same.

Hence, temporarily 132 kV grid station and transmission line will be constructed and connected with K-Electric network as an interim arrangement to fulfill the requirement.

Dr Fiaz A. Chaudhry appreciated the NTDC engineers and contractor for early completion of both projects and directed to boost up the work on other ongoing projects, the statement added.


----------



## Clutch

*Iraq wants to establish Oil Refinery at Gwadar Port under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.*
*
Iraqi Ambassador Dr. Ali Yassin Mohammad Karim expressed this desire during meeting with Minister for Port and Shipping Mir Hasil Khan Bizenjo in Islamabad.

08:29 PM, 23 Nov, 2016








Iraq wants to establish Oil Refinery at Gwadar Port under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.

This was stated by Iraqi Ambassador Dr. Ali Yassin Mohammad Karim in Pakistan while talking to Minister for Port and Shipping Mir Hasil Khan Bizenjo in Islamabad on Wednesday.

Bilateral cooperation and possibility of ferry service for Pakistan pilgrims in Iraq came under the discussion during the meeting.



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Clutch said:


> *Iraq wants to establish Oil Refinery at Gwadar Port under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.
> 
> Iraqi Ambassador Dr. Ali Yassin Mohammad Karim expressed this desire during meeting with Minister for Port and Shipping Mir Hasil Khan Bizenjo in Islamabad.
> 
> 08:29 PM, 23 Nov, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq wants to establish Oil Refinery at Gwadar Port under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.
> 
> This was stated by Iraqi Ambassador Dr. Ali Yassin Mohammad Karim in Pakistan while talking to Minister for Port and Shipping Mir Hasil Khan Bizenjo in Islamabad on Wednesday.
> 
> Bilateral cooperation and possibility of ferry service for Pakistan pilgrims in Iraq came under the discussion during the meeting.
> 
> 
> *



Iraq seriously??


----------



## Clutch

Muhammad Omar said:


> Iraq seriously??


Yep... according to radio pakistan news site


----------



## The Eagle

*Pakistan to become hub of trade, commerce through CPEC: UK FS*
November 25, 2016





Pakistan to become hub of trade, commerce through CPEC: UK FS
LAHORE, Nov 25 (APP): British Foreign Secretary, Boris Johnson Friday
said that Pakistan was becoming a hub of trade and commerce due to the revolutionary initiative of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

He was addressing the students and faculty members of the Government College University Lahore here.
GCU Vice Chancellor, Prof. Dr. Hassan Ameer Shah was also present on the occasion.
He said that it was his ambition to make UK Pakistan relations as close
as it could be with in laws.

Boris Johnson said, “The British High Commission in Islamabad is one of our biggest diplomatic missions in the world while the UK aid programme in Pakistan is the biggest in the world, totalling 375 million Pounds this year.”
He said that no fewer than 1.2 million Britons had Pakistani heritage
among them were Members of Parliament, hugely successful sportsmen, popstars, journalists, scientists, scholars and business people.

The Foreign Secretary said, “Monuments in so many Pakistani cities serve as permanent reminders of the British contribution and people can see it in the architecture, in the cricket that unites our country and the whole of South Asia.”
He said, “In trading terms, Pakistan embraces the geographical heart of
Asia where India, with over a billion people, lies only 15 miles away, to the West are Afghanistan and Iran, with a combined population of more than 100 million and north west are the energy rich states of Central Asia.”
Pakistan was the natural junction between all of these huge markets and the immense resources at their command. He stressed the need to develop more silk roads by constructing the modern links from East to West and West to East to overcome poverty. He was of the view that nations should adopt open and free trade policy which served as an engine not only of economic success but of progress in every sense.

“I am very excited by the China Pakistan Economic Corridor and I hope that British companies get to participate that will revive the ancient Silk Roads as rebirth of trading caravans connecting East and West,” he observed.

He said that Karachi was 6th largest city in the world and it should be one of Asia’s biggest trading entrepots, alongside Singapore or Shanghai.

“The only way to achieve that goal is closer economic integration and I believe that Britain can play a part in helping you to realise this vision,” he added.

The UK Foreign Secretary said that in recent years, Pakistan made huge progress. He said that national security was improved and the roots of democracy were strengthened while this civilian government took over from another civilian government in a manner that was peaceful and constitutional.
“But of course we all know that Pakistani citizens gave sacrifices during fighting against terrorism and extremism,” he said.

He said that Britain wanted increase bilateral trade between two countries.
He said that Britain not only wanted to widen the horizons of its ties across the world including Pakistan but also wanted a Global Britain and a permanent member of the United Nations Security Council.
Boris Johnson said that there were few better illustrations of the friendship between the two countries than this remarkable institution. The Government College University was established by British administrators over 150 years ago, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch




----------



## mehak ali

Everyone talks business for a reason.. but China's reasons are not harmful to pakistan. USA is using Pakistan for long time and Pakistan is getting none.. try China, who is always resulted as good friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NOWorNEVER

UK is also interested and want to be a part of CPEC. Germany and France are also showing interest on CPEC
OMG! we are getting more and more isolated... Please India STOP isolating us..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

*Mir Ghazanfar and Rani Atiqa sign agreements with CPEC Council to work on various projects*





*Islamabad:* The Governor of Gilgit-Baltistan Mir Ghazanfar Ali Khan and MLA Ateeqa Ghazanfar have signed a number of agreements with the members of the “CPEC Council” to work on a range of projects, documents shared with Pamir Times revealed.

According to details, the two sides have agreed to work on projects like ‘establishment of airport at Passu (Hunza), energy/power generation projects, opening of Confucius Center at KIU Hunza Campus, establishment of vocational training center and a state-of-the-art hospital and trauma center, establishment of economic zone and ‘infrastructural development’. The one-page agreement outlining the above projects/initiatives has been signed by Mir Ghazanfar, Zhau Guobin – Executive Chairman of CPEC Council, and Senator Talhar Mehmood, ‘member parliamentary committee on CPEC’.




Another agreement signed by MLA Rani Atiqa Ghazanfar and Cao Yupin, Secretary General CPEC, in which initiatives like providing 10 busses to colleges, 10 ambulances and ‘scholarships’ have been listed.



http://pamirtimes.net/2016/11/28/mi...ith-cpec-council-to-work-on-various-projects/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DJ_Viper

NOWorNEVER said:


> UK is also interested and want to be a part of CPEC. Germany and France are also showing interest on CPEC
> OMG! we are getting more and more isolated... Please India STOP isolating us..



LOL


----------



## TheDarkKnight

*CDWP green-lights Gwadar water purification plant*
*ISLAMABAD: *The federal government on Tuesday cleared, in principle, a project for installing a water purification plant in Gwadar, the nerve city for the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), aimed at meeting water requirements of the city’s industrial zone.

The Central Development Working Party (CDWP) cleared the scheme to enable the implementation agency to arrange finances for the Reverse Osmosis Sea Water Plant. Initial cost of the project has been estimated at Rs5.1 billion, which may change as it has been worked out without a detailed engineering design.

*Gwadar Port to begin trade activities today*

Overall, the CDWP approved seven projects worth Rs36 billion, including four projects costing Rs30 billion that were referred to the Executive Committee of National Economic Council (Ecnec) for final approval. The CDWP has powers to approve up to Rs3 billion worth of projects.

It constituted a committee, headed by Member Infrastructure Planning Commission Malik Ahmad Khan, to examine the Reverse Osmosis Sea Water Plant project.

The water purification plant is part of Early Harvest Projects of the CPEC. The government plans to make it part of the CPEC Framework Agreement. It has not allocated any funds for the project in the current fiscal year’s Public Sector Development Programme.

The CDWP cleared the scheme in order to finalise financing arrangements. It has been estimated that China will provide 90% of the financing.

The plant will have a capacity to supply five million gallons of water per day to the Gwadar city, which will meet over one-third of the requirement. Reverse osmosis is a water purification technology that uses a semi-permeable membrane to remove ions, molecules and large particles from the drinking water.

The city’s total water requirement has been estimated at 14 million gallons per day. At present, two million gallons are being supplied from the Ankara Kaur Dam and two million gallons from the Balochistan Development Authority’s desalination plant.

However, the government has had a bitter experience of running desalination plants and there is a possibility the new plant will be handed over to a private investor on a turnkey basis, said an official of the planning ministry.

*Additional health plans*

The CDWP approved five health projects valuing Rs22.7 billion. It referred Sindh’s immunisation support programme costing Rs8 billion to Ecnec for approval.

It also sent two projects of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa and Balochistan to Ecnec. These are expanded immunisation programmes worth Rs6.6 billion for Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa and Rs7.3 billion for Balochistan.

All the three immunisation projects are aimed at preventing children from nine diseases including childhood tuberculosis, poliomyelitis, diphtheria, pertussis, tetanus, hepatitis-B, haemophilus influenza, measles and pneumonia.


The meeting approved the establishment of a unit for shredding, sterilisation and disposal of medical waste of the Pakistan Institute of Medical Sciences (PIMS) Islamabad at a cost of Rs199 million. It also approved the establishment of a children’s hospital in Bahawalpur costing Rs519 million.

*Gwadar Port to begin trade activities today*

It recommended the seventh secondary transmission and grid station project worth Rs8.6 billion to Ecnec. The project will provide adequate facilities for reliable and stable supply of electrical power to meet the growing demand of domestic, commercial, industrial and agricultural customers of Gujranwala Power Distribution Company.

The CDWP also approved three position papers including that for the extension of Right Bank Outfall Drain (RBOD) from Sehwan to the sea at a cost of Rs61.9 billion, Balochistan effluent disposal into the RBOD worth Rs10.8 billion and Lower Indus Right Bank Irrigation and Drainage Project stage-1 worth Rs17.5 billion. These projects are already at the implementation stage and are examples of poor project management. Their execution began during the General Musharraf’s tenure. Implementation agencies launched the schemes without proper designs, resulting in frequent changes in their cost and scope.

_Published in The Express Tribune, November 30th, 2016._

_development-projects-cdwp-green-lights-gwadar-water-purification-plant_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

Chinese Company is Working on this

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bheemsen




----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804280932115091456


----------



## ahsanhaider




----------



## Ababeel

THE CHINA PAKISTAN AXIS: ASIA NEW GEOPOLITICS CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*CPEC Hazara Motorway*
*Havalian to Burhan Motorway at Kot Najibullah near Hattar Industrial Estate Under Construction Pictures*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider

Hazara Motorway Updates ( Aerial Views ) WATCH and SHARE

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahsanhaider

Original CPEC Documentary in HD 1080P Quality made by CCTV ( Do Watch in 1080P)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

We will be be seeing a lot more of this... because of CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805849961111896064

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan China friendship based on trust, mutual support: Chinese President*
December 6, 2016 






*Chinese President Xi Jinping has said that friendship between the two is based on trust and mutual support, and we have been devoted friends through good and hard times.*

In an official message on the occasion of launching of web site for the China -Pakistan Economic Corridor today, he said China-Pakistan partnership defines the all-weather friendship and all-round cooperation between the two countries.

Chinese President urged that both countries should strengthen mutual assistance and deepen strategic cooperation.

He further said we should keep the good tradition of frequent high-level visits and meetings and support each other on issues involving our respective core interests and major concerns.

Chinese President said both countries should use China-Pakistan Economic Corridor to drive our practical cooperation with focus on Gwadar Port, energy and infrastructure development so that its fruits will reach all the people in the region.

Xi Jinping said that in the next five years, China will provide 2,000 training opportunities for Pakistan and train 1,000 Chinese language teachers for Pakistan.

He said China will also work with Pakistan to tackle non-traditional security threats so as to provide a reliable security guarantee for bilateral economic cooperation and common development.

He said China will strengthen cooperation with countries along the land and maritime Silk Roads, so as to jointly build an open platform for cooperation and create new impetus to achieve sustainable development in the related regions._* -RadioPakistan *_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahsanhaider

New Documentary on Other CPEC Projects by CCTV

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## A.A. Khan

CPEC Chinese documentary covering Jhimpir Wind Farm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC to help Pakistan achieve economic turnaround, says CPHGC CEO*

KARACHI: China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is a symbol of long-term friendship and economic cooperation between China and Pakistan and it will help achieve turnaround of the economy. 

These views were shared by Chief Executive Officer, China Power Hub Generation Company Pvt Limited (CPHGC), Zhao Yonggang while talking to Business Recorder on Wednesday. 

Yonggang said CPEC is much beyond the trade route for Pakistan. Apart from building crucial infrastructure for the long-term needs of Pakistan, CPEC project would assist bridging the energy gap which is the major impediment to the steady economic growth of Pakistan. 

“Availability of affordable energy for the industries in developing countries like Pakistan is the top priority of the government as it wants to see economic turnaround in the country, said Zhao Yonggang. We have learnt it from our experiences in China that economical energy production and affordable availability to the industries is the key to long-term industrial growth,” he added. 

CEO CPHGC Zhao Yonggang said CPHGC is a joint venture company formed by two sponsors, China-based company China Power International Holding Limited (CPIH) and Pakistan-based company Hub Power Company Limited (HUBCO).* CPHGC has been set up as the special purpose vehicle (SPV) for 1,320 MW coal-fired power plant in Hub, Balochistan. The estimated cost of the project is $2 billion. *

Zhao Yonggang said CPHGC’s coal-fired power project would produce energy at an estimated cost of around 8 cents per kWh which is cheaper than the current cost of energy production in Pakistan. This will save hundreds of millions of dollars for the country every year and industries and public would also benefit by the lower energy bills. 

SPIC is already working on several projects of strategic importance in Pakistan. He said Pakistan is a high priority investment destination for SPIC and it is also exploring the possibility of more investments in projects in Karachi. 

SPIC wants to invest more in Pakistan like it recently invested through its subsidiary Shanghai Electric in K-Electric, which is Pakistan’s largest electricity distributor. “We need to remove the misperceptions about foreign investment. We should realize that new investment in power projects would help country move forward and achieve greater economic prosperity. If we provide attractive investment environment to foreign investors they would prefer to reinvest the profits and expand their operations in that country.” 

CPHGC CEO informed that a delegation of China Development Bank recently visited the CPHGC project site and reviewed the progress on the project. They also visited PPIB officials in Islamabad and have submitted their report to the higher management of the Chinese Bank. We are fully confident to secure US$ 1.5 billion loan for this project by a consortium of Chinese Banks lead by China Development Bank of China. 

“CPHGC has selected two EPC contractors for this project that include NWEPDI (North West Electric Power Design Institute) & TEPC (Tianjin Electric Power Construction) Consortium whereas Jetty EPC is CHEC (China Harbor Engineering Company Ltd.) which is operating in Pakistan for the last 20 years,” Zhao Yonggang said. 

*Talking about the import of coal for the 1,320 MW project, Zhao Yonggang stated that coal would be imported from South Africa and Indonesia. CPHGC is planning to construct a barge jetty to provide approximately 4.3 MTPA of coal to the plant. 

The jetty will be connected to the shoreline through a trestle and causeway. *

To avoid any delay in the project, *CPHGC has started the civil work on the project site in August 2016.* The ground levelling, land marking, security infrastructure, temporary jetty and accommodations for the workers have been made and we would start pouring concrete in the foundation structure of the power plant from this month. “Currently, over 650 workers are working on the project site out of which 500 are locals” said Zhao Yonggang.


----------



## Secret Service

Muhammad Omar said:


> *CPEC Hazara Motorway*
> *Havalian to Burhan Motorway at Kot Najibullah near Hattar Industrial Estate Under Construction Pictures*
> 
> View attachment 357387
> View attachment 357388
> View attachment 357389
> View attachment 357390
> View attachment 357391
> View attachment 357392
> View attachment 357393



why we have that much f***ked up machinery ? just asking


----------



## Clutch

*CPEC: Karachi Circular Railways to become part of CPEC *

KARACHI: (APP) Discussions were held with the Chief Minister of Sindh for the revival of the Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) and making it a part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

This was revealed by the Minister for Railways, Khawaja Saad Rafiq, here on Friday.

He was addressing a press conference at the office of Divisional Superintendent (DS) Railways Karachi Nasir Nazir. The Chief Executive Officer, Muhammad Anwar, was also present.

Khawaja Saad Rafiq said that the Chief Minister of Sindh, Syed Murad Ali Shah, was taking special interest in the revival of the KCR which will help provide excellent travel facilities in the metropolis.

The Railways Minister pointed out that he had met with Syed Murad Ali Shah and got the impression that the Government of Sindh was serious for the revival of KCR.

He said he had positive talks with the Chief Minister also regarding the shifting of those residing along the route of the KCR under one window operation.

Khawaja Saad Rafiq pointed out that joint team of Pakistan Railways and Government of Sindh would determine the modus operandi.

From the railways side, the DS, Chief Engineer and the chief marketing officer would be the part of this team.

He stated that Pakistan Railways would provide complete technical assistance.

The Minister said he also discussed with the Chief Minister for developing greenbelt on either sides of the railway tract in Karachi and rest of Sindh.

He informed that Pakistan Express train would be upgraded by March next year which would provide better travel facilities to thousands of passengers between Karachi and Rawalpindi.

Khawaja Saad Rafiq said that feasibility report has been prepared regarding laying of double-track between Karachi and Peshawar and the design has also been prepared and tender would be issued soon.

He revealed that a five-year plan is being worked out for the betterment of railways.

The Minister also informed that for transportation of coal, a service would be initiated from Karachi to Sahiwal from January next year and there would be an income of six to eight billion of rupees to the national exchequer from the Sahiwal Power Plant.

He said that the revenue of Pakistan Railways was 18 billion rupees in 2013 which was increased to Rs. 36 billion in the current year and that there is a move to enhance it further to Rs. 40 billion by 2017.


----------



## ahsanhaider

New Roads of Balochistan Benefitting People, Documentary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sardar Anees Abbasi

Horus said:


> *China and Pakistan to step up cooperation on building oil pipelines, rail links *
> 
> *Beijing: China and Pakistan are expected to step up their efforts to build oil pipelines and railroads linking the two countries following, a Chinese think-tank said on Thursday.*
> 
> "Both nations are expected to step up their cooperation on building the oil pipeline and railroads linking the two countries,&[HASHTAG]#8221[/HASHTAG]; Wang Dehua, of the Shanghai Institute for International Strategic Studies said on Chinese Premier Li Keqiang's visit to Pakistan.
> 
> Besides consolidating political ties, a major objective for Li's visit was to seek closer economic and trade cooperation, he said.In an interview with Pakistani media, Li had said, *&[HASHTAG]#8220[/HASHTAG];There is still great potential for the relationship, suggesting both sides focus more on carrying out prioritized energy development and power generation, and the building of a China-Pakistan economic corridor."*
> 
> *The shape of a China-Pakistan energy corridor has been given a boost since a Chinese company took over operation of Pakistan's Gwadar port in February. "Closer cooperation with Pakistan would also improve the opening up and economic development of western China, in terms of linking to the Indian Ocean," Wang said.*
> 
> Wang Xu, a researcher in South Asian studies at Peking University, said the Pakistani manufacturing sector will be greatly boosted and updated if China can transfer some of its factories to its neighbour.
> 
> 
> China and Pakistan to step up cooperation on building oil pipelines, rail links
> 
> @yzd Khaifa @Mosamania
> 
> I guess, your crude will be offloaded on Gwadar in the near future,instead of being shipped to Shanghai.
> 
> View attachment 234003
> View attachment 234004
> View attachment 234005
> View attachment 234006





Horus said:


> *China and Pakistan to step up cooperation on building oil pipelines, rail links *
> 
> *Beijing: China and Pakistan are expected to step up their efforts to build oil pipelines and railroads linking the two countries following, a Chinese think-tank said on Thursday.*
> 
> "Both nations are expected to step up their cooperation on building the oil pipeline and railroads linking the two countries,&[HASHTAG]#8221[/HASHTAG]; Wang Dehua, of the Shanghai Institute for International Strategic Studies said on Chinese Premier Li Keqiang's visit to Pakistan.
> 
> Besides consolidating political ties, a major objective for Li's visit was to seek closer economic and trade cooperation, he said.In an interview with Pakistani media, Li had said, *&[HASHTAG]#8220[/HASHTAG];There is still great potential for the relationship, suggesting both sides focus more on carrying out prioritized energy development and power generation, and the building of a China-Pakistan economic corridor."*
> 
> *The shape of a China-Pakistan energy corridor has been given a boost since a Chinese company took over operation of Pakistan's Gwadar port in February. "Closer cooperation with Pakistan would also improve the opening up and economic development of western China, in terms of linking to the Indian Ocean," Wang said.*
> 
> Wang Xu, a researcher in South Asian studies at Peking University, said the Pakistani manufacturing sector will be greatly boosted and updated if China can transfer some of its factories to its neighbour.
> 
> 
> China and Pakistan to step up cooperation on building oil pipelines, rail links
> 
> @yzd Khaifa @Mosamania
> 
> I guess, your crude will be offloaded on Gwadar in the near future,instead of being shipped to Shanghai.
> 
> View attachment 234003
> View attachment 234004
> View attachment 234005
> View attachment 234006

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NOWorNEVER

Amazing documentary!!! Thanks for sharing... There's another one prepared by National Geographic Channel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

amazing aerial views of M1 ( which is actually also a part of CPEC but already complete)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

*Iran, Pakistan discuss cooperation on CPEC projects*
*Islamabad, Oct 8, IRNA - Soon after Iran’s willingness and capacities to participate in different projects of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) was raised in a recent meeting between President Rouahni of Iran and Pakistan PM Nawaz Sharif in New York, Iran's envoy to Pakistan has begun paving the way for Iran to play its active role in CPEC.*





In a meeting between Iran Ambassador to Islamabad Mehdi Honardoost and CPEC Projects Director Zahir Shah, both sides discussed those fields and areas in which Iran would be able to participate and play a role in completing the biggest ever joint economic project between Pakistan and China; a project that Pakistan has also asked Iran to join while completed.

Iran’s different private sectors have huge capabilities in different fields including technical, engineering, energy projects, road and construction, building energy transmission lines… and are fully prepared to participate in different projects of CPEC, said Ambassador Honardoost.

The ambassador also stressed that Iran is ready to meet the energy needs of Pakistan including natural gas and electricity, which is crucially important for Pakistan to move faster on completion of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor. 

In the meeting, 'Zahir Shah' praised Iran's willingness and readiness to participate in the projects of CPEC and emphasized the importance of cooperation between Iran and Pakistan in different fields.

“China-Pakistan Economic Corridor should be extended to Iran,” Zahir Shah said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -BAJWA-

secretservice said:


> why we have that much f***ked up machinery ? just asking


Owned by ZKB, a private firm constructing this package. So its upon them that in which condition, they keep their machinery.


----------



## Clutch

‘*Game-changing’ road project gets underway*

DERA GHAZI KHAN: The first phase of ‘improvement’ of N-70 (national highway) has commenced with the funding of Japan.

Starting from Rakhi Gaaj-Khar-Bewata, the project aims to make the hilly portion of the road wide and safe for Gwadar-bound cargo traffic with the installation of eight steel bridges.

Mr Saulat Bhatti, the project director, told Dawn that the road from Multan to Qila Saifullah was being improved and widened to link it up with the road network under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). Besides, he said, work on dual-carriageway from Multan to Dera Ghazi Khan would soon commence on a BOT (build-operate-transfer) basis and the process of mutation of land was under process.

“The first phase of East-West improvement of N-70 from Rakhi Gaaj-Khar-Bewata has taken off with the allocation of Rs14 billion. The project will be executed in three phases at a cost of Rs23 billion.”

Mr Bhatti said the hilly portion of N-70, which was constructed in the late 19th century by the British engineers, had seven difficult turns to negotiate to climb up the high mountain of Girdo to reach For Munro or Bewata. “*These turns are main hurdle for Gwadar-bound heavy cargo traffic and there is a plan to make travel easier by using Japanese technology,” he said.*

*He said almost 33-kilometre long tough hilly portion of N-70 would be widened and improved with installation of eight steel bridges having a total length of 1.5 kilometre.*

The Japanese engineering company which had made Kohat tunnel was working on this project too, he said, adding that Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif would inaugurate the work on first phase soon.

District Police Officer Atta Muhammad told Dawn that 180 personnel of the Special Protection Unit, district and Elite police had been deployed at the site for the N-70 project. The Border Military Police (BMP) would ensure protection of the engineers and labourers undertaking the project, he added.

*Brief history*
The hilly portion of Dera-Taftan Road from Rakhi Gaaj to high mountain of Girdo was constructed in the late 19th century by the British rulers as part of “strategic forward policy” in the subcontinent.

Quoting his great grandfather, a labourer working on the (current) project told this correspondent that it was one of the most difficult terrains to work on but after completion, it brought about positive changes in the lives of tribal people.

_Published in Dawn, December 16th, 2016
_

I really like this design... !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.A. Khan

Still under investigation US paid Dawn media group tool journalist Cyril Almeida back in action targeting CPEC and China

LOL well since change of army chief, enemies of Pakistan and their agents are back in action. So-called investigative journalist or dawn 'leak' cyril almeida who is under investigation for trying to create discord between Pak civil govt. and military by posting an article or 'security leaks', minister for information Pervez Rasheed has been sacrificed already due to this journo now he is back in action.

Everyone knows the efficiency of Sindh govt. and their corruption, as well as the garbage dump they have converted Karachi into. Sind govt. had to hire Chinese company to clean 2 of the city districts, the company cleaned and dumped some of it into a christian locality which affected the journalists' christmas spirit. To assuage his anger and in line with US paid dawn media group interests tweeted venomous crap calling Pakistani workers as slaves, who are paid more than what USAID does but off course this US tool journalist never questioned that or the local corruption, destruction by politicians with backing of USA 'in name of democracy'.
Chinese mission as well as their diplomagts even in private conversation never discuss local politics of the country with its people but the BS prompted a Chinese official [heavily involved in CPEC] to react after which already under unvestigation leaker Cyril Almeida removed the tweet but their was a bitter exchange between. PAkistani ppl cant remain silent with foreign paid agenda-fied journos trying to embarass us wheether its Tribune newspaper on ally ERdogan trip or only investor in Pak right now, China. There nefarious agenda and their selective campaigns need to be exposed esp. Dawn, express, jang media groups collusion and their involvement with US interests against PAk national interests.

Check out the exchange here:

Muhammad Lijian Zhao ‏@zlj517 20m20 minutes ago

Muhammad Lijian Zhao Retweeted Izharullah

That is the joke of the day

Muhammad Lijian Zhao added,
Izharullah @Izhar2u
@cyalm @zlj517 Have been told by labours(chinese) in hydro projects in Lower Dir district of KP, they are prisoners.Arnt they?


Izharullah
‏@Izhar2u

@zlj517 And give a read to this from 1991 @cyalm



Tweets and replies

Tweets Tweets & replies Media

Muhammad Lijian Zhao ‏@zlj517 11m11 minutes ago

Muhammad Lijian Zhao Retweeted Izharullah

You are right buddy. Found a good source. This so called paper of repute is one of biggest rumor factories about China. Not credible at all

Muhammad Lijian Zhao added,
Izharullah @Izhar2u
@zlj517 And give a read to this from 1991 @cyalm
5 replies 3 retweets 12 likes

Muhammad Lijian Zhao Retweeted
Pakistan Cyber Force ‏@PCF_Official 29m29 minutes ago

@zlj517 We had the honor of working with Chinese engineers in the past. One thing that we know for sure is that Chinese are HONEST friends.
0 replies 3 retweets 8 likes
Muhammad Lijian Zhao ‏@zlj517 23m23 minutes ago

Muhammad Lijian Zhao Retweeted Izharullah

That is the joke of the day

Muhammad Lijian Zhao added,
Izharullah @Izhar2u
@cyalm @zlj517 Have been told by labours(chinese) in hydro projects in Lower Dir district of KP, they are prisoners.Arnt they?
5 replies 12 retweets 17 likes
Muhammad Lijian Zhao Retweeted
faisal nazar ‏@faisalnazar 36m36 minutes ago

@zlj517 There r paid agents of enemies of CPEC & growing Pakistani china relationship. People of Pakistan Highly Value friendship with China
1 reply 5 retweets 13 likes
Muhammad Lijian Zhao ‏@zlj517 30m30 minutes ago

Muhammad Lijian Zhao Retweeted cyril almeida

When those people spread rumors that Chinese workers are prisoners, are they diplomatic? For those people, only one word nonsense

Muhammad Lijian Zhao added,
cyril almeida @cyalm
Much that is unfortunate here and several out of their minds, but surely not a reasonable (diplomatic?) response... 
6 replies 13 retweets 16 likes

Muhammad Lijian Zhao ‏@zlj517 43m43 minutes ago

Muhammad Lijian Zhao Retweeted cyril almeida

No need to be cynical. FYI, China punished 1.01 million officials since 2013. CPEC projects are a clean sheet. They are part of the war, too

Muhammad Lijian Zhao added,
cyril almeida @cyalm
No need for that war on corruption back in China, then... 
4 replies 12 retweets 26 likes
Muhammad Lijian Zhao ‏@zlj517 47m47 minutes ago

Muhammad Lijian Zhao Retweeted cyril almeida

It is really unfortunate that senior journalists believe in this kind of stories of Chinese prisoners in CPEC projects. Are they out of mind

Muhammad Lijian Zhao added,
cyril almeida @cyalm
Easy there... Chinese, yes, but still a diplomat in Pakistan, no?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810935551901601792 …
16 replies 16 retweets 25 likes
Muhammad Lijian Zhao ‏@zlj517 54m54 minutes ago

For those who accuse CPEC projects of corruption, there is one Chinese saying: Gauge the heart of a gentleman with one's own mean measure.
2 replies 31 retweets 51 likes


Muhammad Lijian Zhao ‏@zlj517 1h1 hour ago

Is China using Prisoners as labour to save costs under CPEC? This is nonsense. The person spreads rumors like this has a hidden agenda
16 replies 52 retweets 73 likes


cyril almeida ‏@cyalm 47m47 minutes ago

cyril almeida Retweeted Muhammad Lijian Zhao

Much that is unfortunate here and several out of their minds, but surely not a reasonable (diplomatic?) response...

cyril almeida added,
Muhammad Lijian Zhao @zlj517
It is really unfortunate that senior journalists believe in this kind of stories of Chinese prisoners in CPEC projects. Are they out of mind 


cyril almeida ‏@cyalm 54m54 minutes ago

cyril almeida Retweeted Muhammad Lijian Zhao

No need for that war on corruption back in China, then...

cyril almeida added,
Muhammad Lijian Zhao @zlj517
For those who accuse CPEC projects of corruption, there is one Chinese saying: Gauge the heart of a gentleman with one's own mean measure.
1 reply 2 retweets 3 likes


cyril almeida ‏@cyalm 1h1 hour ago

cyril almeida Retweeted Muhammad Lijian Zhao

Easy there... Chinese, yes, but still a diplomat in Pakistan, no?

cyril almeida added,
Muhammad Lijian Zhao @zlj517
Is China using Prisoners as labour to save costs under CPEC? This is nonsense. The person spreads rumors like this has a hidden agenda
6 replies 2 retweets 5 likes

twitter links:cyalm (Cyril Almeida)
zlj517 (Chinese mission official;CPEC)


----------



## ahojunk

*China fixing Pakistan energy infrastructure could boost GDP growth to 7% per year and enable a new Asian Tiger economy by 2018*
December 18, 2016

Pakistan Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif is betting on a $21 billion Chinese-backed splurge on energy projects to boost the economy—and his re-election bid.

More than 10,000 Chinese workers are now building at least 10 partly Beijing-financed energy projects across Pakistan that are set to *grow the country’s energy output by 60% within two years* in the first major boost to supply in two decades.Mr. Sharif’s government plans to inaugurate a nuclear plant this month and a pipeline network in January that will carry large-scale gas imports upcountry.

Mr. Sharif’s promise to solve the electricity crisis propelled him to office at a time when the energy deficit was knocking some 2 percentage points off growth, economists say, stifling industry and leaving school children to study by candlelight.

*Pakistan’s economic growth has risen to almost 5% annually under Mr. Sharif’ and his government set a 7% target for the years ahead*. That, his government hopes, will boost the moribund private sector, reduce unemployment and provide youth with more alternatives to extremism.

Mr. Sharif’s plan depends heavily on China, which is translating its long-term strategic ties with Pakistan into an economic partnership, part of a broader infrastructure push across Eurasia. China is financing many plants as commercial investments. But to expedite projects, the Pakistani government is funding some power stations in the run up to the election, including three gas-fired plants in Mr. Sharif’s home province of Punjab. The eventual aim is to more than double Pakistan’s current output of around 16,000 megawatts.





Washington’s multi-billion-dollar civilian aid program for Pakistan has been far less ambitious, adding 1,000 megawatts to the country’s power generation in recent years by enhancing existing power stations.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Arsala.nKhan

CPEC sounds too sugar coated, Chinese entering into Pakistan already hanging business and economic dynamics for Pakistani people. They will face huge competition at every single level of their working life. Cultural impact will be intolerable at the same time. I think the check control from army will be essential element make or break our nation's future!


----------



## Verve

Arsala.nKhan said:


> CPEC sounds too sugar coated, Chinese entering into Pakistan already hanging business and economic dynamics for Pakistani people. They will face huge competition at every single level of their working life. Cultural impact will be intolerable at the same time. I think the check control from army will be essential element make or break our nation's future!



Please do not buy in to this 'Chinese colonisation' BS being spread by our internal and external enemies. Chinese investments are everywhere in the world but that does not mean large scale Chinese migration to take over local's jobs. CPEC and the accompanying investment will create local jobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abhishekgoel80

Pakistan needs infrastructure. China is supplying it. Since its the only major investor they are extracting a huge profit.

Saw om a vedio where Mushraff was questioning the interest guaranteed to chinese.


----------



## A.A. Khan

Verve said:


> Please do not buy in to this 'Chinese colonisation' BS being spread by our internal and external enemies. Chinese investments are everywhere in the world but that does not mean large scale Chinese migration to take over local's jobs. CPEC and the accompanying investment will create local jobs.




True that, Chinese have'nt sent many ppl and don't think they will, but to reply to these indian and pro-indian trolls there is a trade deal being shoved into Sri Lanka's mouth called ETCA which will enable toiletless indians to work in Sri Lanka taking their jobs as well as bulk of their infrastructure US is backing and pushing for it, which is making many Lankans angry and worried. Chinese investment and chinese support for Pakistan is nothing infront this dubious deal, check in detail here



> ETCA
> 
> Sri Lanka and India are negotiating a trade agreement which is causing a lot of controversy. Unlike other trade agreements which covers goods, this covers services - specifically IT and shipyards services. This means that people may move back and forth and - given Sri Lanka's long and sometimes contentious relationship with India - this is causing a lot of controversy.
> 
> A lot of this is because the document itself is not (officially) public but we have an un-official copy here, and some quick FAQs. This article won't tell you whether the agreement is good or bad, but it will try to lay out roughly what it is.
> 
> *Can I read ETCA document?*
> 
> You're not supposed to. It is only for the Illuminati ('stakeholders'). It isn't public until both parties agree.
> 
> However, the GMOA (Government Medical Officer's Association) did release scanned versions of the framework document and an annex of services.
> 
> We're releasing the full text documents here, because, well they've already been released:
> 
> 
> Indo-Sri Lanka Economic And Technology Cooperation Framework Agreement ETCA
> Services Schedules under the proposed Comprehensive Framework for Cooperation between Sri Lanka and India
> _Note that these are not official documents. The actual documents may be completely different, these are just for reference purposes._
> 
> If you want to see some excerpts, we've selected a few at the very end of this article.
> 
> *What is being signed now?*
> 
> What's on the table is just an agreement to make an agreement in 6 months.
> 
> There are two documents, a framework and the actual agreement. Only the framework document is up to be signed in the next few weeks. This basically just to open actual negotiations. So still plenty of time to freak out, and change stuff.
> 
> *What jobs could move?*
> 
> So far the sectors seem to be limited to IT-enabled services and Colombo dockyards. Within that it seems likely that the negotiations will limit those positions to highly skilled (ie, not entry level programmers). The movement would go both ways.
> 
> The annexure linked above actually mentions a range of services, but other statements have said that this first round would be limited to IT and shipyards.
> 
> *Why are people freaking out?*
> 
> Unlike goods, services means that people could move across borders. India IT professionals could be working in Sri Lanka and Sri Lankan IT professionals could be working in India. This means they could be competing for jobs, which has many people worried. The secrecy and lack of transparency around the agreement doesn't help.
> 
> *Can't companies currently hire from abroad if they want to?*
> 
> Yes, through the BOI, but it's a bit of a process and gives limited slots. Also, many companies are note covered by the BOI.
> 
> *Is ETCA basically CEPA by another name?*
> 
> Officially no, but basically yes. If you're wondering what they acronyms mean it's Indo-Lanka Economic and Technology Agreement (ETCA) and Comprehensive Economic Partnership Agreement (CEPA).
> 
> *What is 'trade in services'?*
> 
> If you have time, best to read up about it here - ceylon chamber of commerce In short, countries have worked on free trade agreements for goods, and now they are working on free (or more free) trade in services. These services come in different modes, the controversial one being Mode 4, where a human moves from one country to another. Services account for nearly 60% of Sri Lanka's GDP and these sort of agreements are becoming more and more common.
> 
> *What should I think?*
> 
> We don't know. This could cost jobs or it could create growth for everyone - the relevant parts haven't really been negotiated yet. Read and chat around and decide for yourself.
> 
> 
> *Excerpts (Not Official)*
> *Article 1: Objectives*
> 
> The objectives of this Agreement are:
> 
> 
> To strengthen and advance the economic, trade, investment and technology cooperation between the two parties;
> To promote further liberalization of trade in goods, liberalizing trade in services between the two Parties and gradually establish fair, transparent and facilitative trading, investment and investment protection mechanisms;
> To expand areas of economic cooperation and establish a cooperation mechanism.
> *Article 2: Cooperation Measures*
> 
> The two Parties have agreed, in consideration of their economic conditions, to take measures including but not limited to the following, in order to strengthen economic exchange and cooperation:
> 
> 
> Gradually reducing or eliminating tariff and non-tariff barriers to trade between the two Parties;
> Gradually reducing or eliminating restrictions on in trade in services between the two parties;
> Providing investment protection and promoting two way investment;
> Promoting trade and investment facilitation and industry exchanges and cooperation;
> Promoting Technology cooperation and transfer of technology and knowhow.
> *Chapter 2 *
> *Article 1: Trade In Goods*
> 
> … _skipping cause not controversial_
> 
> *Article 2: Trade In Services*
> 
> 
> The two Parties have agreed to conduct consultations on an agreement on trade in services no later than six months after the entry into force of this Agreement, and expeditiously conclude such consultations.
> The consultation on the agreement on trade in services shall seek to:
> gradually reduce or eliminate restrictions in trade in services between the two Parties;
> enhance cooperation in trade in services between the two Parties.
> 
> Either Party may accelerate the liberalization or elimination of restrictive measures at its discretion on the basis of the commitments to liberalization in the agreement on trade in services.
> *Article 3: Investment*
> 
> … _skipping_
> 
> *Chapter 3*
> *Article 1: Objectives*
> 
> Parties shall seek to:
> 
> 
> Strengthen and enhance economic co-operation between them on the basis of equality and mutual benefit
> Explore new areas of and develop appropriate measures for closer economic co-operation as a means to greater economic integration between the two countries; and
> Support and augment economic cooperation in accordance with developmental needs of each other and the welfare of their respective peoples.
> *Article 2: Scope Of Cooperation*
> 
> 
> To enhance and expand the benefits of this Agreement, the two parties have agreed to strengthen cooperation in areas including, but not limited to, the following:
> intellectual property rights protection and cooperation;
> financial cooperation;
> trade promotion and facilitation;
> customs cooperation;
> e-commerce cooperation;
> discussion on the overall arrangements and key areas for industrial cooperation in major projects, and coordination of the resolution of issues that may arise in the course of industrial cooperation between the two Parties;
> promotion of the mutual establishment of offices by economic and trade bodies of the two Parties.
> 
> The two Parties shall expeditiously conduct consultation on the specific programs and contents of the cooperation matters listed in this Article.
> *Chapter 4: Technology Cooperation*
> _... This section is missing in the scanned document_
> 
> yamu lk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsala.nKhan

Verve said:


> Please do not buy in to this 'Chinese colonisation' BS being spread by our internal and external enemies. Chinese investments are everywhere in the world but that does not mean large scale Chinese migration to take over local's jobs. CPEC and the accompanying investment will create local jobs.



Lets stay positive and be ready for every thing else!


----------



## Prawnsroo

Aerial Views and Updates of Haveli Bahadur Shah Power Plant Located in Jhang District of Punjab. The Power Plant is Combined Cycle and will Generate About 1200MW of Power and add it to the National Grid.

Very high quality video, watch directly on youtube for better view.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

1320 MW Port Qasim Coal Power Project, Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan

CPEC China Pakistan Economic Corridor

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prawnsroo

Not related - edited


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Prawnsroo said:


> CPEC Balloki Power Plant Update DEC 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kasur Balloki Combined Cycle Power Plant is Under Construction Near Balloki Canal and will Produce ~ 1000 MW of Electricity.



Balloki Power Plant Haveli Bahadur Shah Power Plant and Bhikki Power Plant are not part of CPEC instead Bhikki is by Punjab Government and rest 2 are by Federal Government of Pakistan


----------



## Prawnsroo

Muhammad Omar said:


> Balloki Power Plant Haveli Bahadur Shah Power Plant and Bhikki Power Plant are not part of CPEC instead Bhikki is by Punjab Government and rest 2 are by Federal Government of Pakistan



Thanks for the correction, I have now edited my post.


----------



## ghazi52

*Four new schemes to be part of CPEC*

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan and China are set to make four new infrastructure schemes worth $8 billion part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor next week but prospects for early inclusion of Punjab government’s Orange Line Metro project and the Karachi Circular Railway remain bleak. The inclusion of the four schemes would increase the size of CPEC to nearly $54 billion.

The upcoming sixth meeting of the Joint Cooperation Committee, the highest decision-making body of CPEC, would be different from past five meetings. This time, all chief ministers for the first time are expected to attend the JCC. Each of them would be seeking inclusion of mass transit projects in their provincial capitals in the CPEC framework, according to officials of the Planning Ministry.

Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif would be keen to get the $1.6 billion Orange Line Metro project into CPEC to win Rs20 billion tax concessions. Punjab government would also seek inclusion of a $662 million steel mill project, which is planned to be set up at Chiniot, in the CPEC framework, according to Punjab’s planning minister.

Sindh Chief Minister Murad Ali Shah would want the much-delayed $2.6 billion Karachi Circular Railway to get a place in CPEC after the Japanese have apparently backed out. K-P Chief Minister Pervaiz Khattak has also forwarded the proposal of a Peshawar Metro bus project to be made part of CPEC while the Balochistan chief minister would like to have the Quetta Light Rail project in the CPEC.

However, none of these four mass transit projects would be officially made part of the CPEC, during the upcoming JCC meeting. The Joint Working Group on Infrastructure has not discussed these projects, which is a prerequisite, said sources in the planning ministry. The agenda of the JCC, which will meet in Beijing, has already been finalised, they said. However, the expectations are that the JCC would forward these projects to the respective working group for its technical and financial evaluation, the sources said.

Few days back, the Sindh CM requested the prime minister to make the Karachi Circular Railway a part of the CPEC framework, said Ahsan Iqbal on Thursday. A planning ministry official said that Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has set up a committee under the joint leadership of Member Infrastructure of Planning Commission Malik Ahmad Khan and Additional Chief Secretary Sindh. The joint committee would work to resolve the issue of land between Pakistan Railways and the Sindh government for smooth execution of the Karachi Circular Railway.

Pakistan Railways has demanded money in return for land, which the Sindh government is not eager to pay due to its impact on the cost of the project, said the officials. However, if Karachi Circular Railway eventually becomes part of the CPEC framework, the provincial government may get concessional financing from China like the one offered to Orange Line Metro project.

Japan International Cooperation Agency has not responded to our numerous letters, therefore, we have decided to seek Chinese financial assistance, said Nasir Shah, Sindh Minister for Transport while talking to The Express Tribune. He said that Sindh government has also forwarded Keti Bandar Seaport project for its inclusion into the CPEC framework.

*New projects*

It is expected that the JCC would announce to include four new infrastructure projects in the CPEC framework, according to the sources. They said that ML-I Peshwar-Karachi railway line project would be formally added into the CPEC framework. The total cost of the project is over $8 billion out of which China is expected to give $5.5 billion loan.

The JCC may also approve to include three projects of National Highway Authority (NHA) into the CPEC framework. These include $200 million Khuzdar-Basima road project, Dera Ismail Khan-Zohb project of western route worth $800 million and a missing section of Thakot-Havelian of the eastern route, said the sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

$30bn in CPEC projects implemented so far: Ahsan Iqbal

Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reform Ahsan Iqbal said Tuesday that projects worth $30 billion have been implemented under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Addressing academics from Peking University in China prior to 6th Joint Cooperation Committee (JCC) scheduled on December 29 the minister said that CPEC was the biggest project under China's One-Belt One-Road initiative that will unite the entire region.

He said that with the addition of new projects in the 6th JCC, investment in CPEC will further increase. He said that CPEC related industrial cooperation will kick-start an economic revolution in Pakistan while the economic zones will generate investment and employment opportunities for the country.

Eight industrial zones will be set up in all provinces of the country, he said, adding that there is recommendation of 2 zones within Balochistan, including Gwadar free zone.

For the security of Chinese companies working on CPEC, a new security force has been formed, he added.

He said China and Pakistan together will defeat all anti-CPEC forces, adding that participation of high level officials from the provinces in JCC is the symbol of national unity and commitment.

"The involvement of provinces in JCC with full spirit will help complete the CPEC projects on fast pace," he added.

He said education, agriculture and tourism sectors will eventually grow in long-term programmes.

The minister said that China and Pakistan universities should work together to promote education and added that people-to-people contacts will also be developed through CPEC.

He said that various projects of cooperation between Pakistan and China media industry are also under consideration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Yearender: CPEC enters into full implementation with remarkable progress *
Source: Xinhua 2016-12-27 17:59:32
by Liu Tian

ISLAMABAD, Dec. 27 (Xinhua) -- Three years on, the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), described by Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif as a "game changer" for the entire region here, has entered into full implementation in 2016 and remarkable progresses have been achieved.

Chinese ambassador to Pakistan Sun Weidong reiterated on many occasions that 16 early harvest projects, including several power stations, highways and projects related to Gwadar Port, are under construction and tens of thousands of new jobs have been created for local people.

"The China-Pakistan Economic Corridor is building a more amicable bond between our two brotherly countries. Our friendly cooperation is ushering in a golden era for greater development," said Sun during the ceremony of installation of a new chandelier at Mazar-e-Quaid, or the Mausoleum of the Founder of Pakistan Muhammad Ali Jinnah, in Karachi on Dec. 17.

Last month, a trade convoy organized by the two countries successfully passed through the western part of Pakistan for the first time from the north to the south, proving the connectivity of local roads and the realization of the concept of "one corridor with multiple passages" under the CPEC.

Meanwhile, Gwadar Port also marked its first export of massive containers to overseas destinations in November, showing that the port's designed handling capacity has been restored.

"Since the commencement of the CPEC, 2016 is the year when we have seen a project completed or start working. In addition to the Gwadar Port operations, Prime Minister Sharif also inaugurated a number of others projects in the country, especially in some routes in the western part of the CPEC. There are at least 39 projects, the majority of them related to energy, where obvious progress has been seen during 2016," Saeed Chaudhry, director of the Islamabad Council for International Affairs, told Xinhua in a recent interview.

Chaudhry's remarks include the second phase of upgrading the Karakorum Highway from Havelian to Thakot and the highway linking Pakistan's largest cities of Karachi and Lahore. Both of the two highways have been smoothly implemented and for the former, the Abbottabad Tunnel construction project has begun and seen substantive progress.

In terms of the energy field, China is helping boost green, low-carbon and sustainable energy development to address power shortage in Pakistan.

Several wind power farms and hydropower stations are under construction and the eye-catching Port Qasim coal-fired power project in Karachi, which adopts a costly method to lower the temperature of the seawater used to cool the generating units in order to prevent them from heating up water temperature around the coast, is expected to be completed ahead of schedule and play its role in addressing Pakistan's electricity shortage.

"We are not coming only for big projects, we are here to help countries, such as Pakistan, to plan and design their future energy development blueprints so as to address problems they are facing and to make the projects a reality," Yan Zhiyong, chairman of the Power Construction Corporation of China, which is charged with the construction of the Port Qasim coal-fire power project, told Xinhua earlier.

According to Bilal Khan, a senior economist at Standard Chartered Bank (Pakistan) Ltd., due to the enhanced infrastructure such as roads and railways brought by the CPEC, the gross domestic product (GDP) growth should increase from around 4.7 percent last year to around 6 percent by 2019, and stay around the same level for 2020 in the southern Asian country.

"The CPEC itself for Pakistan at a bare minimum offers a significant opportunity for the country to address its supply side constraints such as weak foreign capital inflow," Bilal Khan told Xinhua earlier, adding that the CPEC will attract foreign direct investment from both private and public sectors to help keep a balanced current account in Pakistan against a backdrop of rebounding oil prices.

"Before the CPEC, Pakistan's economy was feeble and stagnant, and investors, even ones of Pakistan origin were reluctant to invest in it, but right now the economic indicators of Pakistan have turned positive, investors from around the world are flocking to Pakistan, and the country's economy has been given new life and is booming and full of future prospects. Pakistan's main issue is shortage of revenue and unemployment, but the CPEC will provide solutions for the both," Chaudhry also pointed out.

The professor also said that further afield, from Russia to central Asian states to Sri Lanka, the CPEC will bring a change to the countries' economies and to the lives of more than 3 billion people living in this region.

"The project has already become the center of global attention, especially in our region," concluded the professor.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

CPEC:The government Invest $4 billion for 3 Economic Zones along with CPEC Routes.

Faisalabad Industrial Estate, Sheikhupura Industrial Estate and Haripur Industrial Estate
The government is expecting $4 billion as fresh investment in three industrial zones that will be set up in Punjab and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) along the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) routes, said a senior official of Faisalabad Industrial Estate Development and Management Company.

In the first phase, the Faisalabad Industrial Estate, Sheikhupura Industrial Estate and Haripur Industrial Estate are expected to fetch over Rs400 billion or nearly $4 billion investment in setting up factories and purchasing land, said Faisalabad Industrial Estate Development and Management Company (FIEDMC) Chief Operating Officer Aamir Saleemi while talking to The Express Tribune.
In the Faisalabad Industrial Zones alone as many as 650 new factories are expected to be set up, he added. Recently, a company has purchased land at a cost of Rs1 billion for setting up a factory, said Saleemi.
The Punjab government has proposed Sheikhupura and Faisalabad cities for setting up these industrial units in the first phase of setting up Special Economic Zones. The Joint Cooperation Committee of the CPEC that is meeting in Beijing from Wednesday would take up these proposals, according to officials of Punjab government.

After the first three years of planning and approvals, the CPEC has started taking shape, which suggests that the project’s impact will not be limited to the $46 billion Chinese investment in energy and infrastructure projects.
The investment in the industry is the solution to uplift the economy and reduce the unemployment in the country. Saleemi said that recently six major Chinese companies have signed an agreement with FIEDMC authority to invest in Faisalabad Industrial Estate. In the first step, they have purchased land to install their units, adding that mostly new investment is being made in engineering, food and processing sectors. In the first step, they will invest $150 million, he added.

Saleemi said that after the inauguration of the Gwadar Port the international image of the country has improved. “The CPEC has brought new investment and the rest of the world wants to trade with Pakistan,” he claimed.

He underlined the importance of the textile sector in the overall national economy and said that it is contributing 65% towards earning foreign exchange. Similarly, this sector is also providing jobs to 35 to 40% of the total labour force.







Chief Minister Pervez Khattak in a meeting in China regarding Economic Zone, IT. CM also discussed the establishment of Chinese Language Center in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch




----------



## Muhammad Omar

#CPEC China Pakistan Economic Corridor

180 km #Hazara #Motorway E-35 under construction
Phase one and two to be completed in March 2017 . Phase 3 to be completed in Nov 2017 and fully completed 2018 ,E-35 Motorway will be Hasan Abdal, Jari Kas, Khanpur, Havelian Dhamtour Mansehra. Shankiri Thahkot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815920763354091520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815942127863627777

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815920304287547392

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider

Short Video on CASA 1000 Energy Project




[youtube]RlkAaZo8u9Y[/youtube]


----------



## Clutch

ahsanhaider said:


> Short Video on CASA 1000 Energy Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]RlkAaZo8u9Y[/youtube]



Great idea but it's vulnerable node is Afghanistan. A country with a vendetta against pakistan and will blackmail pakistan by cutting the cord. 

So it is just a pipe (wire) dream


----------



## ahsanhaider

http://mulk.pk/2017/01/05/6-cpec-power-projects-which-can-end-load-shedding-in-pakistan/
http://mulk.pk/2017/01/05/6-cpec-power-projects-which-can-end-load-shedding-in-pakistan/


----------



## Mrc

http://dailytimes.com.pk/business/0...eaholic&utm_medium=whatsapp&utm_source=mobile


South africans interested


----------



## Leo~Calicratis

Argus Panoptes said:


> Yes, but please note that the source of that planted story is ambiguous, and therefore doubtful.
> 
> I have solid technical, financial and logistical reasons on my side for saying what I have said above.



if u living out there, still, u would wonder that ur "technical financial & logistical" reasons for which CPEC didn't failed was terrorists india pushed into Pakistan from afganistan to disrupt Pakistan. now open ur eyes and watch there's most of the b@$t@rd (raw terrorists named ttp) are busted like pumpkins

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

Amazing Must See!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## war&peace

A nice informative video about CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider

Very Nice Comparison !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

Quaid e Azam Solar Park

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

Informative Video on 2017 Projects

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Odysseus

While going through a blog, came across the below link. Here home secretary Gilgit Baltistan Ehsan Ullah says, the CPEC roads are closed from Nov-April. 
How is this corridor feasible if the roads are closed half a year?
Are there efforts being made to keep the roads open once the snow starts?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Odysseus said:


> While going through a blog, came across the below link. Here home secretary Gilgit Baltistan Ehsan Ullah says, the CPEC roads are closed from Nov-April.
> How is this corridor feasible if the roads are closed half a year?
> Are there efforts being made to keep the roads open once the snow starts?



There's an alternative route plans in Gilgit Baltistan region also highlighted in the pictures below and a Railway line project of $12-15 Billion is also will be there to overcome this problem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Haiyang Fan

Hi, guys!

I found this forum by chance, and then took more than 3 hours to read information here. I am surprised you guys are gushing with goodwill for China. I appreciate it so much, good...I am now pursuring my PhD degree in Europe, and many people, especially the Japanese, always show their unkindness to me. In brief, your friendship makes me comfort.

Well, maybe I should plan a travel to Pak, a warm country, and make friends with some of you...Hahaha..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Eagle

Haiyang Fan said:


> Well, maybe I should plan a travel to Pak, a warm country, and make friends with some of you...Hahaha..




 to 

and Welcome to Pakistan......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fourwave

This forum is very professional and I like it. 
My colleage has visit to Pakistan some years ago, I hope I can too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

fourwave said:


> This forum is very professional and I like it.
> My colleage has visit to Pakistan some years ago, I hope I can too.



Sure why not, you are welcome.


----------



## PDFChamp

*List of Chinese Investments in Pakistan....*

*CPEC to transform Pakistan landscape *

China steps up investment in new trade route
Pakistan is one of the first countries along One Belt, One Road that is receiving massive investments from China. Through its initiatives, the world’s second largest economy aims to showcase how bilateral cooperation can lead to economic transformation
By Daniel Yu
* Date *14 Dec 2016


As the world was fixating over the high-pitch battle for the election of the next US president in the first week of November, a convoy of container trucks from Kashgar, China’s westernmost city in the Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region was making their way through the 1,300-kilometre Karakoram Highway. By the 12th of November, it had arrived at Gwadar Port on the Arabian Sea in the first-ever trial run of an overland route for Chinese goods destined for the Middle East and Europe.

For China, it marks an important milestone in its efforts to find an alternate route for its exports and especially in helping to develop its westernmost region, which has lagged behind the rapid growth seen in its eastern frontier. It is the first steps as China pursues its bold ambition to revive the historic Silk Road as part of its One Belt, One Road (OBOR) initiative.

For Pakistan, it is proof that since the China Pakistan Corridor (CPEC) was first announced, the country may be on the cusp of a change that could reverse the decades of under-development that has been one of the factors propagating the history of sectarian violence in the region.





That the Chinese initiatives are fraught with risks for its infrastructure projects in Pakistan and elsewhere along the OBOR initiative including in Central Asia is without question. But Dominique de Villepin, the former French prime minister recently told _The Asset _that it was important to start as it creates incentives for other countries. “Projects in Pakistan have started quite well and building infrastructure means more relationships between countries.”

Shaukat Aziz, the former prime minister of Pakistan, describes the country’s partnership with China and which forms part of the OBOR initiative of Chinese President Xi Jinping as a game changer. China has committed US$46 billion worth of projects – about 17% of the country’s nominal GDP – which Aziz has described as unprecedented in the country’s history.

That commitment, in the guise of CPEC, was signed formally 20 months ago in April 2015 during the state visit of Xi to Pakistan. Already, more than US$14 billion of the funds promised have been invested. “Funds continue to come in every week, every month,” shares one informed source. “They are going to fund power plants, roads, ports and other infrastructure. Some are coming in as debt; others as equity.” By 2018, Pakistan will be able to enjoy a surplus in power for the first time.

China has had a cordial relationship with Pakistan historically. But until recently, it has never translated to actual economic activity. Part of the problem is the security situation in the country. One of China’s objectives is to build an extensive road and rail network from China’s western Xinjiang province through Pakistan’s heartland and into the Port of Gwadar, a deep-water port with a draft of 47 feet located on the southwestern coast of Balochistan by the critical Straits of Hormuz in the Arabian Sea.

When the Pakistan army finally managed to take control of the security situation three years ago, the domestic economy started to turn a corner. With a population of 220 million people that needs to eat, live, etc, the pick-up started to accelerate, one analyst notes.

Then discussion with China resumed, which involves restarting work and expanding the port and the ancillary links. With the signing of the CPEC agreement, it essentially turbo-charged the engines, explains one banker. “If China was not there, you would still have seen some growth [as a result of the improved security situation] but the Chinese investments really transformed it.” Pakistan’s problem is the lack of long-term capital, which was critical to support its power sector. China supplied the much-needed, long-term strategic financing.

Pakistan is one of the first countries along OBOR that China is doing a variety of investments. “From China’s perspective, it wants to show Pakistan as a model case of how as a result of its initiatives, it was able to transform the place,” adds one observer. “Previously the relationship was based primarily on trade with Pakistan importing from China. With CPEC, it has become an economic partnership.”

China’s stepped-up investment in Pakistan has had other spillover effects. For example, the Pakistan Stock Exchange is one of the region’s best-performing up 17.1% to mid-October 2016 according to the MSCI Share Price Index behind Indonesia (23.1%) and ahead of the Philippines (1.7%) and Malaysia (1.5%). Portfolio investors from Europe and the US are notable especially as Pakistan secured an MSCI upgrade to emerging from frontier market status in June 2016.

Strategic investors are also showing interest to enter the country with a population of 195 million. In July 2016, the Dutch cooperative, FrieslandCampina (best known for the Dutch Lady brand of dairy products), teamed up with the International Finance Corp and FMO, the Netherlands development bank, to acquire a 51% interest in Engro Foods for US$448 million from Engro Corp, one of Pakistan’s largest conglomerates. It is one of the largest private sector foreign direct investment in Pakistan in recent years.

Chinese investors have started to make their move into Pakistan. Shanghai Electric has completed its deal to buy a controlling 66.4% stake in Pakistan power generation and distribution company K-Electric for US$1.77 billion.

Dubai based Abraaj Group said it had signed a definitive agreement, after the transaction was originally announced at the end of August. It is the biggest M&A deal in Pakistan in the past decade. K-Electric serves 2.2 million customers in and around Karachi.

Shanghai Electric Power, which is a subsidiary of State Power Investment Corporation of China, says that the deal makes the beginning of a long term cooperation arrangement with Abraaj. SEP is listed on the Shanghai Stock Exchange.

K-Electric used to be known as Karachi Electric Supply Co, and is the only vertically integrated power utility in Pakistan. Abraaj made its investment in 2009. Since then K- Electric has added 1,000 megawatts (MW) of generating capacity, as well as improving the efficiency of its transmission and distribution network.

K-Electric produces electricity from its own generation units, with an installed capacity of 2,341MW. It also has power purchase agreements for 1,021MW from various Independent Power Producers (IPPs) and from the Karachi Nuclear Power Plant.

Elsewhere, PowerChina Resources is currently building two 330MW units located in the THAR coal mining area. PowerChina is also building two 660MW units at the Port Qasim coal fired power plant, around 40-kilometre from Karachi. The first unit is expected to come into service by the end of 2017. This will be the biggest coal fired plant in Pakistan, with a project cost of US$2 billion.

China is also heavily involved in hydro and oil & gas projects in Pakistan, as it addresses power shortage problems that are holding back economic growth.

China-backed supranational, the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) has partnered with the Manila-based Asian Development Bank (ADB) in June with each providing a US$100 million loan for a highway project in Pakistan. It marks the first co-financing between the two agencies.

The Department for International Development (DFID) of the UK has also committed a US$34 million grant for the project. As the lead financier, the ADB will administer both the AIIB loan and the DFID grant.

“This is a historic milestone for ADB and AIIB as we jointly aim to meet the pressing infrastructure needs in Asia and the Pacific region,” said ADB president Takehiko Nakao in a statement. “The project has strategic value to Pakistan as it supports north-south connectivity, new trade, and business opportunities, which will boost jobs and cut poverty.” The project is also an integral part of the Central Asia Regional Economic Cooperation (CAREC) corridors.

ADB and AIIB have been preparing projects for co-financing since last year. A memorandum of understanding for collaboration was signed by Nakao and AIIB president Liqun Jin at the time of ADB’s annual meeting in Frankfurt, Germany in early May.

This project will fund the remaining 64-km long four-lane section of the M-4 National Motorway connecting Shorkot and Khanewal in Punjab province. The project constitutes a key part of a 1,800 km CAREC transport corridor linking the port city of Karachi in the south, to major primary production and population centres, including Lahore, Faisalabad, Islamabad and Peshawar, and on to Torkham on the northern border with Afghanistan.

*“Some suggests China’s commitment via CPEC to Pakistan is for it to be able to build an alternate to the South China Sea,” shares one banker. “Whatever the reason, China is taking its initiatives in Pakistan seriously.”*


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821184411970453506

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821185954639704064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821197963435315201


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821986816089788416

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider

Amazing Vid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

*CPEC And The 21st Century Convergence Of Civilizations*
Facebook VK blogger LiveJournal Twitter Google+ Email Print Share
Multipolarity
Islamic civilization



19.01.2017
China
Pakistan
Andrew Korybko
The current century presents a plethora of strategic opportunities for Pakistan, provided that Islamabad knows how to pluck the low-hanging fruit and take the initiative. The steady development of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is making the country ever more attractive for a wide variety of international partners, some of which have traditionally been aligned with Pakistan, and others which are entirely new and unprecedented. No matter which of the two categories these states fall under, it’s evident that they’re all interested in taking advantage of this game-changing series of infrastructure projects.

Never before has China had a reliable overland trade corridor to the Indian Ocean, and this in turn opens up a wide range of options for the People’s Republic and its economic partners. Moreover, the eventual completion of CPEC will allow Russia and the landlocked states of Central Asia to more easily conduct commerce with the broader Indian Ocean Region, thereby leading to the creation of previously uncharted trade routes which will invigorate each set of partners and profit the irreplaceable transit state of Pakistan. In terms of the bigger picture, each crisscrossing network of economic connections in one way or another is expected to pass through Pakistan by means of CPEC, thereby empowering Islamabad to leverage its crucial geostrategic position in pursuit of its national interests.

The convergence of so many diverse civilizational actors – including Europeans, Russians, Turks, Arabs, Iranians, Chinese, and Africans – in one state is made possible by Beijing’s One Belt One Road vision of global connectivity as manifested through CPEC, and it accordingly allows for Pakistan to mediate over a dialogue of civilizations in the 21st century. This is a pivotal role of the utmost importance and highest responsibility, and it has the very real potential of transforming Pakistan from a regional leader to a hemispheric Great Power within the next decade. This analysis will thus explore the way in which this grand strategy can be actualized, sequentially describing the overall concept, the various civilizational-connectivity channels, and the challenges that Pakistan can expect to face.

*Concept*
*Abstract:*
The economic attractiveness of CPEC serves as an irresistible magnet for all sorts of various actors to utilize its infrastructural connectivity in facilitating their trade objectives, whether it’s enhancing bilateral trade with China such as the EU, Mideast, and African states may naturally be interested in, or in acquiring a convenient outlet to the Indian Ocean such as what Russia and the Central Asian republics desire. The convergence of so many civilizational forces in Pakistan will propel the South Asian state to worldwide importance by gifting its leaders with the impressive potential to serve as the common middle ground between each of them, both literally in terms of CPEC connectivity and figuratively as it relates to the broader dialogue of civilizations concept.

The latter objective is wholly dependent on the former, meaning that Pakistan is unlikely to bring together a wide array of hemispheric interests and actors if the CPEC project isn’t completed or is severely undermined after the fact. Conversely, the completion of CPEC will enable Pakistan to do just that, which thus propels the country’s significance to global heights. The second and largest part of this research will describe the different connectivity channels that CPEC opens up between Pakistan and the rest of Afro-Eurasia, but at this point a lot more needs to be said about the grand strategy behind this exciting endeavor.

Once CPEC becomes fully operational, Pakistan will unofficially become China’s most important gateway to the rest of the world. Although the People’s Republic currently engages in a staggering amount of trade with each of its countless partners, the vast majority of this is conducted via maritime routes which traverse the bottlenecked chokepoint of the Strait of Malacca and the contentious waters of the South China Sea, both of which are uncomfortably vulnerable to an American blockade or similar sort of interference in the event of a conflict between the two Great Powers. It’s mostly for this reason and due to the foresight of Chinese strategists that Beijing decided to pioneer an overland trade route to the Indian Ocean through CPEC, relying on its decades-long and all-weather friendship with Pakistan in order to make this a reality.

*Tangible:*
Upon completion, CPEC will make Pakistan the most reliable, cost-effective, and fastest route for carrying out trade with China. It’s a much shorter voyage for ships to travel to Gwadar than it is to Guangzhou, and once goods are unloaded at the Arabian Sea port, they can quickly be spirited northwards to the Chinese border and enter the People’s Republic in record time. By cutting days off of the journey and avoiding the possibility of unwanted American naval interference, CPEC is a priceless gift to each of China’s partners and is expected to become one of the most widely utilized overland trade routes in the world. As CPEC becomes more popular, Pakistan naturally becomes more important, and this provides the country with the chance to take on expanded leadership responsibilities in Afro-Eurasia.

Understanding that international trade facilitation between China and each of its partners will become the backbone of Pakistan’s future strategic significance to the rest of the world, the government should take the initiative to host CPEC trade fairs in Gwadar as a means of showcasing its newfound logistical importance. These gatherings could be jointly organized by Pakistan and China’s relevant ministries, and they’d serve the purpose of incentivizing more companies to use this route as additional infrastructure comes online to make it more attractive. Hand in hand with promoting CPEC, Pakistan could also work on an ambitious public relations campaign to rebrand its image by associating itself more closely with this project. If done properly, then this could dramatically reverse the soft power losses that Pakistan suffered across the past two decades when the Western Mainstream Media relentlessly waged information warfare against the country.



It’s crucial that Pakistan takes urgent and visible steps to debunk the foreign-imposed stereotypes that the country is an “exporter of terrorism” and “horrifyingly unsafe”, since this false narrative is a powerful deterrent to the development of enhanced trade ties. With this in mind, it’s advisable that CPEC trade fairs be bolstered by complementary political and socio-cultural forums, events, and conferences that highlight the recent advances in Pakistan’s domestic stability and raise awareness about its civilizational connectivity potential in promoting a multilateral dialogue of peace with each of its partners. Thought leaders (think tank experts, analysts, etc.), journalists, government officials, and civil society representatives from all across Europe, Russia, Central Asia, the Mideast, East Africa, and China should be invited to attend these gatherings in order to network with one another and learn how Pakistan is becoming synonymous with CPEC, peace, and prosperity.

The ideal goal should be for Gwadar to host regular trade fairs and socio-cultural events which culminate in a big-ticket yearly meeting akin in esteemed importance to the Shangri-La Dialogue, except focusing on participation from each of the aforementioned regional actors most likely to partake in CPEC. Given the overt economic focus of CPEC, this prospective headline-grabbing meeting could market itself on bringing together distinguished representatives from relevant institutional actors such as the Economic Cooperation Organization (ECO), the EU, the Eurasian Union, GCC, SAARC, the East African Community, and other ‘non-aligned’ forces such as China, Iran, and Ethiopia, for example. Building off of the common denominator of multilateral trade facilitation through CPEC, the attendees at the “Gwadar Gathering” could then expand upon the subject of conversation to more broadly include security, civilizational, and strategic topics as well, which could thus allow for non-CPEC-participating countries such as India and the US to also take part in this meeting.

*Symbolic:*
What Pakistan is aiming for is to become one of the centers of the emerging Multipolar World Order, taking advantage of the limitless benefits afforded by CPEC to transform itself from a regional leader to an actor of hemispheric and even global importance. It can only do this by promoting itself as the neutral and well-trusted point of convergence between a variety of different economic actors, which correspondingly enables it to broaden its relevance to the world by highlighting how it could serve as a bridge in connecting each of their larger multilateral interests. There has yet to be (and may very well never be) another state capable of bringing together as diverse of a set of partners as Pakistan can through CPEC, since no other country is as relevant to the collective long-term economic prospects of Europe, Russia, Central Asia, the Mideast, East Africa, and China. Consequently, Islamabad should seize the moment by proactively informing each of its current and prospective partners about the win-win future that awaits them through CPEC, as well as explaining how this directly correlates with their respective grand strategic interests.

Paying special attention to the leading multipolar Eurasian Great Powers of Russia and China, their partnerships with Pakistan fulfill an indispensable soft power role for each of them by serving as a powerful bridgehead to wider engagement with the global Islamic community. Unrecognized by most casual observers, Pakistan is indeed the most powerful Muslim country in the world because of the combination of its nuclear weapons arsenal, enormous conventional military capabilities, provably effective counter-terrorist forces, large population, and the fastest-growing Muslim economy, all of which are going to be greatly augmented by Pakistan’s new global geostrategic position vis-à-vis CPEC. Furthermore, Pakistan is neutral in the American-provoked sectarian wars in the Mideast, having the second-largest Shiite population behind neighboring Iran yet also enjoying very fruitful relations with Saudi Arabia, which thus places it in the enviable and rare position of being trusted by both “sides”. Because of this, Moscow and Beijing’s productive relations with Islamabad reverberate all across the wider “Ummah” and leave a favorable impression in the minds of most Muslims.

It goes without saying that this intangible ‘civilizational credence’ is crucially significant nowadays in order to stem off the US’ divide-and-rule scheme for engineering a ‘clash of civilizations’ to divide the Eastern Hemisphere, ergo the related need for Pakistan to use CPEC as a springboard for encouraging a dialogue about the imminent convergence of civilizations across its territory during a prospective “Gwadar Gathering”. The respected credibility and long-established trust that Pakistan has earned among the global Muslim community can go a long way in helping Russia and China deepen their socio-economic engagements across the Mideast and East Africa. In fact, their relationships with Pakistan could eventually become the model for other Muslim countries’ ties with these two states and accordingly serve as the gateway for strategically broadening these Great Powers’ presence in these regions, with Islamabad cementing the progress that Moscow and Beijing have already made in this regard and ultimately complementing their grand strategies.

*Channels*
As it was stipulated earlier in the research, the convergence of civilizations and all of the aforementioned concepts are entirely dependent on the multilateral connectivity potential of CPEC, particularly in terms of how it relates to successfully attracting European, Russian, Central Asian, Mideast, East African, and Chinese trade across Pakistani territory. This is the essential prerequisite which must be met in order for Islamabad to proceed with its 21st-century plans to become a globally relevant Great Power all across the Eastern Hemisphere. Because of how intimately the country’s future is tied to CPEC, and keeping in mind the earlier suggestion that Pakistan rebrand itself to more closely affiliate its international image with this project, the following list elaborates on some of the bilateral CPEC relationships that Islamabad should promote as soon as possible, all of which if actualized would collectively contribute to the convergence of civilizations and consequent multipolar stability:

*CPEC-China:*
The initial purpose behind CPEC was to provide China with a reliable overland access route to the Indian Ocean by means of its close Pakistani ally, thereby easing the physical, financial, and strategic costs of trade with its European, Mideast, and East African partners per the reasons that were discussed at the beginning of this analysis. CPEC has been developing at a very fast pace, especially the work that’s been done in Gwadar, and the project is already operational despite not being fully completed. As it stands, this is the first of China’s many Silk Road projects to be open for business, even if it’s only partially online at the moment. The reason why this is so important to draw attention to is because Beijing hopes to eventually construct two additional mainland trade routes across Eurasia in order to link the People’s Republic more directly with its European, Russian, and Mideast partners. These are the Eurasian Land Bridge across Russia and an envisioned high-speed railroad across Central Asia to Iran and inevitably to Turkey and further afield to the EU (via the Balkans).

Neither of these has made as much progress as the One Belt One Road’s flagship project of CPEC, and there’s no telling when they’ll ever be fully constructed. The Eurasian Land Bridge is the most spoken about and seriously considered of the two trans-continental routes under consideration, but even this landmark effort of the Russian-Chinese Strategic Partnership is still far from becoming a reality anytime soon. Moreover, both the Eurasian Land Bridge and the prospective Rimland Railroad between China and the EU (by means of Iran, Turkey, and the Balkans) are fraught with significant Hybrid War risks and political sensitivities in the era of the New Cold War, and a multitude of scenarios could arise whereby these routes are either ultimately unconstructed, rendered inoperable, and/or anxiously avoided for one reason or another. With this in mind, there’s no doubt that CPEC will remain the premier New Silk Road project for the foreseeable future, and in the absence of large-scale trading across the Northern Sea Route (which itself is dependent on unpredictable environmental and political conditions), it might even be the only feasible non-Malacca maritime trade route to China for its Eastern Hemispheric partners.

Conceptually speaking, CPEC can be likened to the jugular vein of Afro-Eurasian integration, and it’s expected to be a vital driving force of the emerging Multipolar World Order. At the same time, however, the project’s unrivaled geostrategic significance makes it an irresistible target of subterfuge, which will be touched upon in the third and final section of this research. This is important to keep in mind as all of the subsequent CPEC connectivity channels and resultant convergence of civilizations would disappear if the endeavor itself was put into serious jeopardy by joint US-Indian covert efforts. Therefore, whether it’s consciously recognized or not at this time, the long-term viability of the EU, Mideast, and East Africa’s trade with China is in danger if Washington and New Delhi ramp up their destabilization efforts against Pakistan. This is a highly sensitive political point which may not ever be publicly stated but must nevertheless be discretely conveyed to each of these stakeholders sooner than later so that they can properly comprehend the risks that their American and Indian ‘partners’ are irresponsibly creating for them. The same goes for Russia and Central Asia, which obviously wouldn’t use CPEC to further their trade with adjacent China, but rather to gain direct access to the wider Indian Ocean Region marketplace.

*CPEC-EU:*
The EU is one of China’s largest trading partners and vice-versa, so it can be confidently anticipated that CPEC will eventually be used to conduct a large amount of bilateral trade between them. It was already discussed how this route reduces the physical, financial, and strategic costs of commerce between these two, and as Pakistan successfully rebrands its national image and more of CPEC’s infrastructural projects come online, it’s expected that European and Chinese companies will come to increasingly rely on this geographically pivotal vector of their relationship. Although an increasing amount of trans-continental overland trade will inevitably be conducted across the Eurasian Land Bridge and Rimland Railroad, neither project is expected to enter into full operation anytime soon, and even when they do, Hybrid War risks and political sensitivities might render them inoperable or make certain states avoid them.

Being the prudent long-term strategists that they are, the Chinese aren’t taking any chances by assuming that either of these two projects will ever replace the EU’s maritime trade with the People’s Republic, which explains why Beijing bought the Greek port of Piraeus (one of the largest in Europe) and is constructing the Balkan Silk Road high-speed rail route from the Mediterranean to Central and Eastern Europe. The intention behind this initiative is to allow China to conveniently trade with these regions via a newly charted southern access route as opposed to having to lengthily circumnavigate the European peninsula and offload goods to them from the Baltic Sea. Beijing wouldn’t be pursuing the Balkan Silk Road if it had full confidence that the Eurasian Land Bridge would mostly replace the EU’s maritime trade with China, so the very fact that the given project is in existence and progressively moving forward should be taken as a sign that China expects more of its EU trade to transit through CPEC instead.

To explain a little bit more in case the reader doesn’t follow, all maritime trade between the EU and China is greatly assisted by CPEC because of the comparatively lesser physical, financial, and strategic costs that it entails as compared to the circuitously longer route through the bottlenecked chokepoint of the Strait of Malacca and the contentious South China Sea. Just like the Eurasian Land Bridge won’t ever fully replace the EU’s maritime trade with China, so too will CPEC never fully replace this mode of trade’s historic reliance on the Strait of Malacca and the South China Sea. Rather, the Pakistani-traversing project offers an alternative route to China which is less susceptible to external interference, while ironically remaining just as dependent on the Suez Canals and Bab El Mandeb. However, the key difference between these western chokepoints and their eastern counterparts is that they’re controlled by Egypt and the GCC, respectively, both of which are on very friendly terms with Pakistan and China, which makes it considerably less likely that they’ll agree to go along with the US’ geopolitical blackmail against either.

*CPEC-Mideast:*
The next connectivity channel which will be discussed should be divided into Iranian and non-Iranian halves due to several important geographic and strategic differences. Turkey and the Levantine countries could conduct their trade with China just like the Europeans do through the Mediterranean, Suez Canals, and Bab El Mandeb en route to CPEC. If the geopolitical situation allows them to, however, they could also transport their goods overland through Iraq and onwards to the Persian Gulf, from where they could then trade with China just like most of the Gulf Kingdoms do by crossing the Strait of Hormuz and accessing CPEC. The UAE, Oman, and Yemen importantly avoid any of these three chokepoints by having direct maritime connectivity to CPEC, thus giving them the highest degree of flexibility in trading with China and potentially positioning them to function as alternative overland ‘detours’ in the event that the bottlenecks become unpassable.

Iran is in a somewhat interesting place by theoretically having three potential avenues for conducting trade with China. All of the country’s ports except for Chabahar are in the Persian Gulf and thus dependent on the Strait of Hormuz chokepoint. As for the far eastern port in the province of Sistan and Baluchestan, it’s relatively underdeveloped despite India’s commitment to modernize it as part of its ambitious efforts to streamline the so-called North-South Corridor. Chabahar also remains largely disconnected from the rest of Iran’s road and rail networks, making it very difficult for the country to rely on it in times of dire need. Similarly, because of Chabahar’s distance relative to the rest of the country and its economic heartland, it’s unlikely that Iran will properly utilize the commercial possibilities of the neighboring CPEC port of Gwadar anytime soon, though that doesn’t necessarily mean that Tehran’s participation in the project should be ruled out. Iran recently expressed interest in CPEC, and it’s possible that if India follows through on its promises and helps to develop this corner of the country, that it could inadvertently allow Iran to strengthen its connectivity with CPEC.

This is very important because Iran can’t rely on the Rimland Railroad which has yet to even materialize into a concrete proposal, and even if it ever does, Central Asia will always remain a Hybrid War hotspot. Furthermore, although there’s already a roundabout rail route connecting Iran with China via the peripheries of Kazakhstan and Turkmenistan, it’s not economically dependable at this time and is also much longer than simply shipping goods from the country’s western economic heartland across the Persian Gulf to Gwadar and then northwards to China. It’ll take a lot of time before the Rimland Railway becomes a practical option for Chinese-Iranian bilateral trade, so in the meantime, Iran might just have to depend on either entirely maritime routes to China or the shortcut through CPEC. At this point, it’s pertinent to talk about the CPEC-Iran channel and how it could reasonably develop in the future.

It was already written how Iran is unlikely to achieve large-scale direct mainland connection to CPEC due to its infrastructure shortcomings in Sistan and Baluchestan province, so this begs the question of what other types of connectivity are available aside from sailing across the Persian Gulf and Strait of Hormuz to Gwadar. Readers should be made aware that the bulk of Iranian-Chinese trade is through energy resources, and that it’s in this sphere where Tehran could potentially be most useful for CPEC. A $2 billion partially-Chinese-financed Iran-Pakistan gas pipeline is already under construction which will one day transport gas across Gwadar and to Nawabshah, from where it’ll then enter Pakistan’s internal gas distribution network and help power the rest of the country. Interestingly, Russia is also involved in constructing the $2 billion North-South gas pipeline from Karachi to Lahore which will enable Pakistan to import LNG in the future. Taken together and prognosticating the best-case scenario, there’s a chance that Russia and Iran could be convinced to put aside their undeclared energy rivalry and cooperate in helping to bring Gulf gas to China via Pakistan.

For example, following the eventual completion of the Iran-Pakistan and North-South gas pipelines, these successful confidence-building projects could be used as the launching pad for a grander multilateral connectivity initiative aimed at more closely integrating Russia, China, Pakistan, and Iran. Russia, with its globally renowned professional expertise in the gas sector, could modernize and develop an expanded CPEC-parallel pipeline for shipping Iranian gas to China. There’s a lot of technical planning that would be involved with this and it probably wouldn’t see the light of day until midway through the next decade at the absolute earliest, but it’s a promising idea which should at the very least be casually entertained by the expert and professional communities in case it becomes viably attractive in the future. As the 21st century steadily becomes characterized by Eurasian integration, it’s only a matter of time before this proposal is seriously looked at as a logical way to expand upon CPEC and deepen Iranian-Chinese relations, with the collateral benefit being that Russia and Pakistan could also draw even closer as well.

*CPEC-East Africa:*
China’s commercial relations with East Africa are taking on a heightened importance in the early 21st century, representing the most dependable way for the People’s Republic to deal with its overcapacity and thus sustain domestic economic growth and social stability. Contrary to what many Western pundits have alleged, China’s investments in Africa are no longer just one-sided cash-for-resource agreements, but part of a mutually beneficial development partnership whereby Beijing is sincerely committed to seeing its counterparts flourish and prosper. China needs African markets just like Africa needs Chinese infrastructural investments, and this win-win arrangement makes for a perfect match between the two partners. The author extensively explored the nature of Chinese-African relations in his ongoing Hybrid War series at Oriental Review, and the reader is strongly encouraged to reference it for additional detailed information about the nuances of this under-discussed partnership.

As the most generalized summary which can be topically offered in this context, China is constructing four ultra-strategic infrastructure corridors along the eastern part of the continent which could directly link up with CPEC after their cross-oceanic journey to Gwadar. From north to south, these are the Ethiopia-Djibouti railway; the LAPSSET Corridor between Ethiopia, South Sudan, and Kenya; the Standard Gauge Railway (SGR) across Kenya and Uganda; and the Central Corridor (CC) from Tanzania to Rwanda and Burundi. Additionally, there’s also the 1970s legacy project of the TAZARA railway which has recently been modernized and connects the coastal country to its landlocked and copper-rich neighbor of Zambia. It should also be said the SGR, CC, and TAZARA have the very real possibility of laying the foundation for an interoceanic North and South Trans-African Railway bridging the continent’s Indian and Atlantic coasts.

Regardless of how far China’s infrastructure projects go in penetrating the heart of Africa and beyond, it’s indisputable that trade between the two is always growing and will figure ever more prominently in Beijing’s strategic calculus. Due to physical constraints, all bilateral trade must cross the Indian Ocean for some length of distance or another, so it only makes sense that this will be expedited via CPEC and its conveniently located northern oceanic port of Gwadar. In terms of the bigger picture, this means that Pakistan is poised to become the geographic interface through which Chinese-African trade is conducted, which could thus make Islamabad a future player in East African affairs. Being the most powerful Muslim country and the origin of some British-era colonial descendants, Pakistan can leverage its religious and ethnic links along the majority-Muslim East African coast in order to prospect new networking and investment opportunities that simultaneously work out to its own and China’s strategic benefit through the overlapping complementarities of Islamabad’s outreach programs and Beijing’s One Belt One Road vision.

*CPEC-Russia/Central Asia:*
The last CPEC channel to be discussed is that between Pakistan and its northern partners in Russia and Central Asia. Moscow and its regional allies obviously don’t need to go through Pakistan in order to trade with China, but they do need to utilize CPEC if they are to gain market access to East Africa, South Asia, and ASEAN. Russia doesn’t currently have many economic interests in Africa, but its government is keen to develop the country’s commercial ties with India and ASEAN, neither of which are exclusively dependent on CPEC but could be greatly assisted by it. In connection with this, Russia could potentially access Pakistan via the narrow border that it shares with China between Altai and Xinjiang, through which Moscow is already countenancing the possibility of energy and water pipelines. If Russian decision makers continue to pay attention to this strategic corridor, then it’s likely that they’ll eventually realize that it could also be used for connecting Siberia to the Indian Ocean by means of CPEC and thus facilitating the country’s trade with India and ASEAN.

However, due to India’s jealous jingoism, Moscow can’t openly declare its eagerness to utilize CPEC, hence why it must resort to a curious diplomatic game of denying any official interest or investment in the project, but at the same time remaining silent about the likelihood of private Russian companies using this apolitical infrastructure network. There’s of course no way that Moscow could or ever would prohibit its private citizens and business entities from transporting their goods across CPEC, so India’s obsessive efforts to prevent Russia from using it will inevitably be in vain. Nevertheless, the Russian Ministry of Foreign Affairs must still play along with India and officially deny that Moscow is involved in CPEC, which is technically the truth because the government itself has no part in it, though the same obviously can’t be said for its private citizens once the project is fully operational and potentially linked to Siberia by means of the Altai-Xinjiang Corridor.

As for the Central Asian republics, they’re not under any such diplomatic pressure to publicly distance themselves from CPEC, and it’s very likely that they’ll take advantage of this project in order to achieve access to the wider global economy and the valuable marketplaces of East Africa, South Asia, and ASEAN. Additionally, CPEC could also potentially open up another avenue for Central Asian-EU trade, as well as commercial interactions with the Mideast, so it’s improbable that the landlocked countries will avoid using it. Even so, India isn’t giving up and has its own ambitions to connect with Central Asia through an overland route across Iran which would serve as an outgrowth of the North-South Corridor, though remembering just how far behind New Delhi is in tangibly actualizing this, one shouldn’t get their hopes up that it will happen anytime soon. Given the Central Asian countries’ close relationship with China, there’s a greater likelihood that they’d defer to using CPEC as opposed to the North-South Corridor for conducting their extra-regional trade, though the latter could still be exploited one day to uncontrollably push Indian goods onto their markets in a desperate bid to displace China’s influence.

*Challenges*
Absent any external inference, all of the abovementioned scenarios and connectivity channels would likely develop as expected, but appreciating just how significant CPEC is to the emerging Multipolar World Order and the 21st century in general, there’s no way that the US and India will passively stand by and allow any of this to happen if they can help it. After all, CPEC is the umbilical cord of China’s sustained economic integration with most of the Eastern Hemisphere, and snipping it would deal a death blow to Beijing’s future leadership plans. It’s for this reason why the US-Indian Strategic Partnership is scoping out CPEC and probing its most likely vulnerabilities to exploit, though they’re aware that they must tread carefully and act indirectly since they’d otherwise risk provoking a wider war which could quickly go nuclear if they decided to conventionally attack.

Barring a suicidal “surgical strike” campaign by India or an unthinkable “limited intervention” aimed at cutting CPEC in half through Gilgit-Baltistan (both of which might frighteningly seem attractive to the pro-American Hindutva extremists currently running New Delhi at the moment), the US and India will resort to operating through proxies in order to achieve their grand strategic objective of sabotaging this project. It’s unrealistic to think that either of them could fully stop CPEC at this point, but what they intend to do is raise the economic and security costs of doing business by spiking fears about the route’s safety and thereby scaring away potential companies which might otherwise be eager to utilize this strategic shortcut to China. Pakistan and China are closely cooperating on ensuring CPEC’s security, but it’s impossible for every inch of this network to be under surveillance and control at every single second, and it’s bound that some attacks will be launched against it with time.

What the American and Indian intelligence agencies are depending on is that they can succeed in stirring up enough domestic political disturbances inside of Pakistan that the military is unable to totally commit to protecting CPEC due to much more urgent and immediately prioritized problems, such as dealing with a Color Revolution outbreak in the country’s main cities for example. Concurrent with this, unconventional warfare operatives could provoke violence in Balochistan and the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) using their in-country proxies and Afghan-based terrorists. This was briefly discussed in the author’s end-of-the-year radio commentary and 2017 analytical forecast for South Asia, and it’s an emerging trend which has been warned about for some time but which will acquire imminence as CPEC becomes an ever more prominent vehicle for promoting multipolarity in Afro-Eurasia.

This isn’t to say that every destabilization scenario will succeed or that they’ll play out simultaneously, but just that the risk is evidently there and it’s clear that this warning encapsulates the most likely range of unconventional instruments which the US-Indian Strategic Partnership could conceivably muster in trying to disrupt CPEC. Having said that, Pakistan is stronger than ever before after having finally beaten back the terrorist insurgencies which plagued the country all throughout the first decade of the millennium, and it’s thus more than capable of preemptively dealing with any of these eventualities, to say nothing of properly responding to them after the fact. Despite that, it’s always useful to keep the most probable threats facing one’s country in mind in order to remain alert at all times and mentally conditioned for tackling any trouble the moment that it arises, which is why it’s necessary to discuss the various dangers facing CPEC so as to never be caught off guard in case they materialize.

*Concluding Thoughts*
CPEC is the cornerstone of China’s One Belt One Road global vision of infrastructure connectivity and its conception of 21st-century multipolarity, and it’s not an exaggeration to state that it’s one of the most important game-changing projects to ever be attempted in history. Even looking solely at its bilateral Chinese-Pakistani implications, CPEC is an historic expansion of Beijing’s influence into South Asia and an unprecedented direct gateway to the broader Indian Ocean Region. It essentially nullifies the strategic utility of the US’ “Pivot to Asia” by reducing China’s dependency on the South China Sea and Strait of Malacca, both of which Washington has feverishly tried to turn into geopolitical traps for blackmailing Beijing. Proverbially speaking, all of that meticulous planning and billions of dollars of military-strategic investments could go out the window with CPEC, which is why Washington is so furious with the project and decided to team up with New Delhi – which is equally aggravated for its own hyper-nationalist reasons – to try and undermine this corridor through the unconventional means of proxy warfare.

All of this is being done because of the immediate impact that CPEC has on strengthening Chinese-Pakistani relations and Beijing’s strategic presence in the Indian Ocean Region, but the US and India also have more far-reaching goals in mind. It’s clear that CPEC’s full completion will propel Pakistan into becoming the most important transit state in the world due to its role in facilitating China’s trade with the EU, Mideast, and East Africa, as well as Russia and the Central Asian republics’ trade with the “Global South”. As such, a diverse variety of civilizational representatives and interests will be traversing across Pakistan, thereby making the country the focal point for the convergence of civilizations in the 21st century. No other place in the world is poised to fulfill such a role on the level that Pakistan is, as it’s truly becoming the zipper not just of pan-Eurasian integration, but of Afro-Eurasian integration as well due to the functionality that CPEC will have in enhancing Chinese-African trade.

If properly utilized, the coming years can become a godsend for Pakistan by assisting in its transformation from a regional leader to a hemispheric and potentially even globally influential Great Power, provided of course that Islamabad is keen enough to promote the convergence of civilizations which is destined to take place on its territory. No other state except for Russia comes close to matching Pakistan’s capabilities in managing a dialogue of civilizations, as Moscow lacks the positive historic relations with the Mideast and East Africa that Islamabad has, though it admittedly makes up for it with its long-held ties to Europe and Central Asia. However, while Russia has certainly become a powerful force in the Mideast over the past couple of years and especially through its recent Tripartite partnership with Turkey and Iran, it’s a one-way street in the sense that Moscow’s influence is entering the region but not the other way around (although that’s not necessarily a bad thing), and it still has yet to revive its Soviet-era ties with Africa (if ever).

On the other hand, although Pakistan doesn’t immediately seem to have much in common nowadays with the EU, Russia, and Central Asia, these three regions will naturally be drawn to it by virtue of Pakistan’s strategic geography through CPEC, thereby bringing their representatives and interests into contact with those from China, the Mideast, and East Africa. The brilliance behind Beijing’s project is that it basically serves as a convenient 21st-century superhighway for facilitating trade between the rest of the world and China, which translates in practical terms to Pakistan becoming the geographic bridge economically connecting these civilizations together. Such a role is inordinately important in the emerging Multipolar World Order and serves the purpose of sustaining a peaceful dialogue of civilizations amidst what will expectedly be an era of American-driven identity conflict (Hybrid Wars) aimed at preventing the integration of Afro-Eurasia. Pakistan is thereby endowed with unparalleled responsibility in making sure that these plans don’t succeed, but for this to happen, its decision makers must fully grasp the global and historic geostrategic significance of their country in taking the lead to promote the converge of civilizations.

Hide Related links
The Russia Pakistan Equation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahsanhaider

New CPEC and Balochistan Documentary 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider




----------



## monitor

Special Security Division for CPEC becomes operational https://timesofislamabad.com/?p=65730


----------



## ahsanhaider




----------



## Incog_nito

It seems that Pakistani Govt. is planning to privatize everything. True or False?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Oxair Online said:


> It seems that Pakistani Govt. is planning to privatize everything. True or False?



False railway privatization is not more in the agenda


----------



## Zarrardk9

Are there any foreign energy companies looking for joint venture in Gwadar? What are the names of those companies?


----------



## WarFariX

80 Wheellers vehicle loaded with Power Engine is on way to power plant under #CPEC project,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahsanhaider




----------



## ahsanhaider

Thar Coal




[youtube]S-1oQGRZ3Tk[/youtube]


----------



## shahbaz baig

*Gawadar Real Estates & Commercial Development Temporary Banned *
*
https://defence.pk/threads/balochistan-govt-bans-transfer-of-land-in-gwadar-for-three-months.475982/*


----------



## ahsanhaider



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider




----------



## ahsanhaider




----------



## ahsanhaider

Yarik Hakla Motorway Aerial Views 2017




[youtube]HNND6WHoFHU[/youtube]


----------



## ahsanhaider

Chinese Media Exclusive Report on China Embassy in Islamabad




[youtube]a5j8lGSkOuo[/youtube]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

_This article is focusing more on CPEC and Pakistan. Hence, I post it here._

========
*Beyond the economics of OBOR (CPEC)*
2017-02-10 09:28:25 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Liang Tao
*By Hassan Arshad Chattha*







The world seems to be fixated on the ambitious logistics of the Belt and Road initiative and the breathtaking Chinese economic development of the last couple of decades. Due to the focus on those aspects, some details vital for developing nations are overlooked. 

China has been successful in tackling and avoiding many problems that seem to have a stranglehold on the economies of developing countries and it is of great importance to understand the manner in which those problems were handled. The key focus on OBOR/CPEC and related projects remains fixed on the *massive investment of over $50 billion dollars into Pakistan for development and economic uplift ranging from the infrastructure, economic development, and the power sector*.

However, it is possible for Pakistan to achieve something of even greater potential through this '*once in an era' opportunity*. Pakistan has the opportunity to learn immensely from China as through its phenomenal economic growth, China also underwent great socio-economic changes as well and has been incredibly adept developing and harnessing its massive human resource advantage to the fullest.

Pakistan needs to get into the fundamentals and can resolve core issues that are a chronic impediment to tangible and sustainable growth. The issue that any country desirous of positive economic and socio-cultural change *needs to tackle is that of taxation*. This is an area in which Pakistan, and many other developing nations have tried to make some meaningful strides over the decades but progress has largely been of the one step forward, two steps back variety.

Pakistan's taxation problem is directly linked to vast undocumented economy that functions in the country and renders most tax and economic reform redundant due to the veiled nature of the undocumented economy. One key factor in the resilience of this economy is the prevalence of a paper currency based society in Pakistan.

Current figures put the Pakistan economy at the $250 billion dollar mark, with estimates by experts claiming that *the black economy accounts for an astounding 36% of the size of the documented economy*. To make matters even worse, later figures obtained through different methodologies by experts at the PIDE (Pakistan Institute of Development Economics) peg the *informal economy at a shocking 74% to 91% of the formal, reported economy*. This basically deprives the state from a sizable chunk of tax collection, and renders most economic growth very difficult as the state implements dizzying levels of indirect taxation, toxic foreign loans and cutting off development projects to cover expenses. Often times, programs pertaining to education and human resource development are the first to get the axe as those ramifications take time to manifest themselves.

For a country with a tax-to-GDP ratio hovering at 8-9% (much lower than the regional average), these are quite worrisome facts and figures. Similar conditions prevail in India, which recently tried a drastic measure borne of desperation to cut down this issue by removing large denomination currency from the system in a poorly implemented manner, much to the chagrin of the populace.

China took a very different approach and rather than use coercion, it managed the seemingly impossible through convenience. Using technology, and ubiquitous smartphone apps, the Chinese managed to turn the majority of their consumer and retail culture into a cashless, digital, app-powered model. Applications such as WeChat and Alipay offer everything from simple payments, online shopping, purchasing of travel and tickets, online banking, to retail and utilities payments as well as wealth management into one unified, safe, hassle free and fast platform that is ubiquitous. Immense benefit may be reaped from implementing such a system on both micro and macro economic levels for countries like Pakistan.

*Rather than forcing poorly implemented draconian measures (though that might also help), the Chinese used technology to leapfrog from paper to digital, cutting out for the most part the plastic (credit card) phase*. The combined user bases and regular users of these apps are close to 1 billion. That is a sufficiently large portion of the population that is plugged into the system and prefers the convenience over everything else. This has been so successful that tech giants of the west are also scrambling to implement something close to this system with initiatives a'la Apple Pay and Samsung Pay.

Of course, it is understandable that this is just one aspect of a much more complex issue, but *this is one that can be implemented the least painlessly and also enables other benefits with great future potential* through vital data collection that has previously been impossible.

These systems though do exist in some rudimentary form in developing countries such as India and Pakistan but it is the typical Chinese holistic implementation and political willpower that makes it very effective. Also, it would be prudent to *seek practical and technical assistance in these matters from those that have successfully implemented them to avoid reinventing the wheel through trial and error*.

Thus, it can be said that if developing countries like Pakistan pay attention to the true potential offered by understanding its own problems and its closest allies' solutions for them, it can take steps to fundamentally alter its socio-economic prospects for the better, and therein lies in the true potential of the OBOR/CPEC initiative.

*The author is an analyst with a background in journalism focused currently on transition of legacy media to the digital realm, who is currently a senior visiting fellow at the Renmin University of China. email: hassanarshadlive@outlook.com*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WarFariX

What are the key projects of CPEC in terms of power , infrastructure and transport to benefit karachi and sindh. plz name them kindly thnx  

@Zain Malik


----------



## monitor

CPEC GATE WAY

A bridge built up in 1895 by the British.
This bridge is located in Gilgit, Pakistan.
Some recent & past pics

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*China-Pakistan Economic Corridor aims to boost trade between two countries*
By Ma Jingjing Source:Global Times Published: 2017/2/12 20:08:39

*Xinjiang gets taste of South Asian seafood*
_For the first time, the residents of Northwest China's Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region were able to eat seafood imported from Pakistan by container cars through the Khunjerab Pass in January. This successful trial is expected to improve overland trade between China and Pakistan via the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, which accounts for 2 percent of the overall trade between the two countries. Meanwhile, the Xinjiang government has decided to invest more than 170 billion yuan ($24.72 billion) in a road network between China and Pakistan to improve transportation capability. However, experts noted that there remain challenges to the growth of bilateral trade, such as a lack of infrastructure and insufficient consumer demand in western China._





_A ship carrying containers in Gwadar port, Pakistan, in November 2016 Photo: CFP_​
The first batch of Indian Ocean seafood shipped by container cars arrived in Northwest China's Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region through the Khunjerab Pass on January 13, marking the first time that Taxkorgan Tajik Autonomous county, Kashgar prefecture, has received imported seafood.

"*We imported 7.46 tons of seafood, including prawns, cuttlefish and squid, worth $26,700*. It was sold mainly in western China," said Chen Hai'ou, president of Kashgar Mufeng Biotechnology Co.

The frozen seafood was shipped from the port of Karachi in southern Pakistan to the port of Sost in northern Pakistan, and then transported to China via the Karakoram Highway.

The highway, also known as China-Pakistan Friendship Highway, which connects Xinjiang and northern Pakistan, stretches more than 1,000 kilometers across the Karakoram, Himalayas and Hindu Kush mountains.

Chen said that the container cars started from Pakistan in November 2016 and entered the Khunjerab Pass before the Karakoram Highway closed for the winter. The closure lasts from December to April each year.

This *trial shipment is meaningful* because it illustrates the growth of overland trade between the two countries since the highway was rebuilt and extended in 2013, said Zhou Rong, a senior research fellow at the Chongyang Institute for Financial Studies at Renmin University of China.

The highway greatly reduced the transnational transportation time.

"It used to take 30 to 40 days to ship goods to Xinjiang [from Pakistan], but we can now *receive goods in about 10 days through the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC)*," Chen told the Global Times on Wednesday.

It was also *10 percent cheaper* than transporting seafood from coastal cities in China, Chen noted.

Chinese Premier Li Keqiang proposed the 3,000-kilometer CPEC, which links Xinjiang and Pakistan's Gwadar port, during his visit to Pakistan in May 2013.

As part of China's "One Belt and One Road" initiative, the project aims to strengthen economic cooperation in transportation, energy and other industries.

*Revitalized trade
*
The first shipment of seafood imported via the overland channel will invigorate bilateral trade and will have a demonstration effect on other companies, said Cao Lei, chief of Khunjerab Pass.

China imports an average of 3.9 million to 4.1 million tons of seafood each year, though a small proportion comes from Pakistan, said Cui He, vice chairman of the China Aquatic Products Processing and Marketing Association. The South Asian country doesn't rank among the top 20 seafood importers to China.

However, given that Pakistan doesn't consume a lot of seafood and its seafood resources remain well preserved, it is likely to boost overland shipments to Xinjiang, Cui told the Global Times on Saturday.

Currently, 98 percent of trade between the two countries is by sea, Cao was quoted as saying in a report of domestic news portal chinanews.com on February 4. Bilateral trade across Khunjerab Pass accounts for the remaining 2 percent.

For their part, Chinese companies will likely increase overland exports of large mechanical equipment and construction materials such as cement and steel to Pakistan as they contract more infrastructure projects under the CPEC, Zhou said.

In addition, the CPEC has made it more convenient for domestic companies to transport goods to Pakistan, where they can arrive in the northern city of Sost, he said. In the past, containers were shipped through the port of Karachi, where they had to go through customs.

Chen is also optimistic about the prospects that the CPEC will revitalize overland trade. "*Besides seafood, we will import fruit and other agricultural products in line with domestic needs*," he said, noting he is discussing importing fruit with Pakistani companies.

Eddie Wong, CEO of Shenzhen Hezhengyuan Group, the parent company of Kashgar Mufeng Biotechnology Co, told the Global Times on Sunday that the company will *continue to import cotton and sugar in the second phase*.

Meanwhile, his firm is negotiating with their *Pakistani counterparts to export reasonable cost garments* to the country.

Meanwhile, Xinjiang will devote a huge amount of funding in 2017 to building up a highway network to further improve transportation between the two countries, the Associated Press of Pakistan reported on Tuesday.

This year, the region will *invest 170 billion yuan ($24.72 billion) in building new roads, 8.1 billion yuan into railway construction and 4.8 billion yuan in civil aviation projects*, the report said, noting the total will surpass the combined investment in transportation infrastructure from 2011 to 2015.

*Demanding challenges 
*
The CPEC is supposed to bring earth-shaking changes to Pakistan's economy, but has yet to do so due to factors including lack of necessary infrastructure and low consumer demand in western China, Zhou said.

For example, an oil and gas pipeline in Pakistan linking the Middle East and China has not been connected, and thus the country can't get oil transit fees, he explained.

Although the Karakoram Highway is expected to boost overland trade between the two neighbors, objective factors make it hard to measure to what extent the corridor will contribute to its bilateral trade.

The highway's width of roughly six to 10 meters, which may not be able to handle enough traffic, and landslides may occur due to the complex topography, Zhou said. Most important of all, the highway is closed during winter, directly limiting the volume of transported goods.

Pakistan's supply level and western China's consumption demand is another problem that needs to be worked out, Cui told the Global Times on Saturday.

To increase bilateral trade, Xinjiang and western China need to boost their demand for goods from South Asia and the Middle East, Zhou noted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

Well how soon will the gdp of pakistan near the trillion dollar mark??, any economic experts here that can provide a conclusive answer as i cant seem to find one online...


----------



## Indus Pakistan

ahojunk said:


> To increase bilateral trade


Some of the things neccessary for CPEC to take off:-

1. KKH has to be widened and ring roads built around the towns that litter the highway.
2. Increase in number of Han Chinese settlers in West China in particular Kashgar prefecture.
3. Cultural and social change inside Pakistan.

However this will take over two decades so expect a gradual, step by step ramping up of the CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Somali-Turk

I hope this becomes the engine of prosperity for all pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDFChamp

* History shows CPEC could be Pakistan’s golden ticket to prosperity *


*LAHORE: *

Despite the several concerns that surround China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), the fact remains that the initiative will bring massive amount of money into the country in the form of loans, grants and investments. And if this new wealth is managed strategically and honestly, there’s a high chance Pakistan can turn its economy around. Other countries have done it before and there is no reason why Pakistan cannot do it; the only requirements are good intention, focused policies and a sense of responsibility.

The economic miracle of the following countries after they were devastated by war can be a source of inspiration and motivation for the movers and shakers of Pakistan.

*Taiwan*

At the end of World War II, Taiwan had a weak economy with severe food and housing shortages. The Chinese Civil War also brought chaos and 1.8 million refugees to the island – further straining a region already exhausted because of the war against communism.

Financial aid and soft credit worth $4 billion in addition to food and military aid by the US between 1945 and 1965 provided Taiwan with the necessary capital to restart its economy. Annual flow of $50-55 million until 1955 focused on agriculture sector to curb food shortages. Later, medium-size private corporations were encouraged to support manufacturing which eventually enabled Taiwan to develop its massive textile industry and boost export. A major chunk of the funds were allocated to public authorities to overhaul the infrastructure – Shihmen Dam was built and irrigation system was modernised on a huge scale.

As a result, Taiwan today is the 18th-largest economy in the world with GDP worth $1.6 trillion. With only 1.7% of its population living below the poverty line, inflation in the country stands at 0.3%. It is ranked highly in terms of freedom of the press, health care, public education, economic freedom, and human development. Since 1954, the percentage of population working in agriculture has reduced from 56% to 1.8%; services sector employs 63% of the people followed by industrial sector (29%) with unemployment rate as low as 3.7%.

*South Korea*

The Korean War killed and injured around 1.5 million people and destroyed properties worth $3.1 billion in South Korea. At the end of the conflict, the country had 43% of its industry and 42% of housing demolished and remained one of the poorest countries in the world for over a decade. In 1960, its gross domestic product per capita was $79 – lower than that of some sub-Saharan countries. With almost no natural resources and always suffering from overpopulation in its small territory, South Korean heavily depended on agriculture but productions were low due to small scale farming, government’s restriction on land ownership and lack of modern equipment.

Aid from United States, under International Cooperation Administration and United Nations Korean Reconstruction Agency, poured $6.2 billion between 1955 and 1969 into the country to boost the economy. Railway system and power plants were established and enhanced as part of the aid program; millions more were provided to uplift the healthcare and education sectors taking literacy rate to 90% from 20%.

Called the Miracle on the Han River, the rapid economic growth following the Korean War transformed South Korea from a developing country to a developed country with fourth largest economy in Asia and the 11th largest in the world – having the GDP of almost $2 trillion.

*Japan*

Japan was in ruins after the World War II; a significant proportion of the Japanese population was wiped out during World War II, including an estimated 210,000 people in the atomic bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki alone. At least 40% of national industrial plants and infrastructure were destroyed and manufacturing dropped to less than 10%. Inflation fluctuated between 60% and 130% per year till 1949 and there were severe food shortages.

Between 1946 and 1952, Washington invested $2.2 billion – or $18 billion in real 21st-century dollars adjusted for inflation – in Japan’s reconstruction effort. The Economic Rehabilitation in Occupied Areas programme was introduced to bring industrial raw materials and machinery worth $323 million dollar for the economic revival of Japan. The Government Aid and Relief in Occupied Areas programme provide Japan with $92.63 million in 1946, $287.33 million in 1947 and $351.40 million in 1948 just for food. The US also led free trade negotiations to provide production and export advantage to the growing Japanese economy. Further, with US providing military support to Japan as part of the efforts to restrict Japanese military growth, the island nation also saved on warfare costs.

As a result, Japan became the second largest economy in the world after the United States in 1968, experiencing average growth of up to 9% per year between 1955 and 1973. Today, it is world’s third largest economy with GDP of $4.92 trillion. From being aid-dependent after WWII to fourth largest donor in the world, Japan has truly made a remarkable economic transition.

*Germany*

The WWII had left around seven million Germans dead which were roughly 8% of the population. Agricultural production stooped to 35% and around 25% of Germany’s pre-Anschluss territory was ceded to Poland and the Soviet Union. Many factories and much of the capital stock were destroyed and the little that was left was not enough to restart the economy.

The Marshall Plan, American aid to reconstruct Western Europe, dedicated 11% of the $13 billion – $120 billion in current dollar value – monetary assistance to Germany alone. A vast amount was invested in the rebuilding of industry, with the coal industry alone receiving 40% of these funds. Business procedures were modernised and best practices were adopted as part of the economic uplift. A new central bank was created and was given much more authority over monetary policy while a Federal Cartel Office was also established to prevent the return of German monopolies and cartels.

Today, Germany is the largest economy in Europe and fourth-largest in the world. Its service sector contributes around 70% of the total GDP, industry 29.1%, and agriculture 0.9%. In 2014, it was the third largest exporter in the world with 1.28 trillion in goods and services exported. And of the world’s 2000 largest publicly listed companies measured by revenue, 53 are headquartered in Germany such as Volkswagen, BMW and Siemens.

http://www.pakistankakhudahafiz.com/news/history-shows-cpec-pakistans-golden-ticket-prosperity/


----------



## Umaish Khan

*PAK-CHINA ECONOMIC CORRIDOR*

THE BLOODLINE OF PAK-CHINA FRIENDSHIP

The suggestion for this mega multi-dimensional project was first put forward by the Chinese politician Li Qui Yang, during his visit to Pakistan in May 2013. This project was finalized and agreed upon on 20th April 2015 with its essence being the connection between Kashghar and Gawadar by building 4 roads interconnected with each other, 2 railway lines, oil & gas pipe lines, airlines and fiber optics with an estimated budget of $46 billion. Along these trade routes several economic zones will be built to assist pumping up their produce precipitating into an economic boom in Pakistan. The total investment in this venture is the 20% of Pakistan’s annual Gross Domestic Product and 90% of it will be paid by China.

Table 1 – Budget allocation to the segments of CPEC

*Segment* *Budget*
Power Generation Programs $33.97 Billion
Roads $6.90 Billion
Trains $3.69 Billion
Lahore Transport Plan $1.60 Billion
Gawadar Port Projects $0.66 Billion
Pak-China Fiber Optics Project $0.04 Billion


These plans are divided in three terms.


Short term plans from 2014 to 2017.
Medium term plans from 2017 to 2025.
Long term plans from 2025 to 2030.
Until now only short term planning has been revealed but others are unclear yet.






*Power Generation*
The short term plan will consume $28 billion of the total budget until its completion by the deadline in 2017 and will inject 10400 megawatts of electricity into the national grid. 870 megawatts of this electricity will be generated by the Karwat Hydroelectric Plant ($1.6 billion) and Saki Kinar Hydroelectric Plant ($1.8 billion) by 2020.

On the other hand by 2017 coal power generation plants in:


Sahiwal ($1.6 billion) will produce 1320 megawatts.
Muzaffargarh ($1.9 billion) will produce 1320 megawatts.
Rahim Yar Khan ($1.9 billion) will produce 1320 megawatts.
Thar ($900 million) will produce 600 megawatts.
Port Qasim ($1.8 billion) will produce 1320 megawatts.
Gawadar ($360 million) will produce 300 megawatts.
Along with this $1.3 billion and $900 million for excavation of coal from two mines will be invested in Thar.

Moreover by 2016 wind power generation plans in:


Haiderabad ($390 million), two projects will produce 150 megawatts.
Karachi ($260 million), two projects will produce 100 megawatts.
Dadu ($130 million), projects will produce 50 megawatts.
A solar power plant ($1.3 billion) will also be built in Bahawalpur, of which 100 megawatt project is currently operational.

The long term plan will produce a total of 16520 megawatts of electricity. The current nationwide requirement right now is 12000 megawatts and the short fall is approximately 4500 megawatts.

*Roads*
Karakoram Highway will be 806 km from Havelian to Khunjraab and it will be connected to Gawadar through four different roadways interconnected with each other. The 2674 km western route will be completed by 2016 and will connect to Gawadar via Quetta, Zhob, Dera Ismail Khan, Mianwali and Hassan Abdaal. This route will cover 23% through KPK, 16% through Punjab, 11% through southern areas and 50% through Baluchistan. This segment is in progress in five divisions.

The Eastern route 3 is also in progress which will be 2688 km via Faisalabad and 2781 km via Lahore. It will be completed by 2017. Route 2 via Dera Ghazi Khan (Indus Highway) will be 2756km long. The shortest and the last route to complete (long term) 2442 km will be via Khuzdar, Jacobabad, Rajanpur, Bhakar and Mianwali. Besides this the Orange Metro train will be 27.1 km completed with $1.62 billion.

*Gawadar Port*
After its completion, the port was handed over in 2015, to the Chinese for the duration of 40 years. Its 1200 meter container terminal, 300 meter cargo terminal and 4 harbor berths have already been completed. According to the Gawadar Port Authority the port will be fully operational by the end of 2015. This port is immensely important because of warm waters, for being on the mouth of world’s 20% oil resources (Strait of Harmuz) and key international trade route. China will trade a great deal of imports and exports in this area and for this many other projects are also in progress.

Table 2 – Projects in Gawadar completing by 2017

*Project* *Budget*
Gawadar International Airport $230 Million
Pak-China Friendship Hospital $100 Million
Pak-China Technical & vocational Institute $28 Million
Clean Water Plant $130 Million
2282 Acres of landscape levelling $65 Million
Break Water $122 Million
East Bay Expressway $230 Million
Digging for harbor $28 Million
Free zone Infrastructure $12 Million


Moreover 2 projects of export infrastructure are to be completed by 2018 with a budget of $21 million. In long term a four lane road will be constructed from Muzaffarabad to Deena with a budget of Rs75 Billion.

*Train Routes*
Firstly, this segment of CPEC will require Pakistan to build a 662 km railway track from Khunjraab to Havelian. Its construction will be difficult due to the mountainous terrain of Karakoram but is doable. Secondly, the other portion of the track will be laid by China. It will connect Khunjraab to Kashghar, stretching 445 km. Both countries are very enthusiastically working towards it. Authorities in the Chinese province Xinjiang have allocated preliminary research funds for this international standard railway track connecting Kashghar with Karachi.

*Importance of CPEC*
CPEC has become a game changer because of its sheer scale and for becoming the doorway to one of the world’s largest economic trade route of the modern era as it will serve as the bloodline for the second strongest economy. This mega project will connect Kashghar to Gawadar through various roads, railway tracks, oil & gas pipelines, airlines and fiber optics. When this project becomes operational, it will boost Pakistan’s economy by at least 2 to 3 times.

CPEC will reduce China’s distance to the Persian Gulf from 16000 km to only 2600 km and will also provide a comparatively safer passage as well. Experts speculate that with this modern Silk Route, Asia will have unprecedented economic benefits from trade with Europe and Africa. It will act as the bloodline of the largest population centric regions of the world, the gigantic market of Asia, which in return will strengthen Pakistan as its focal point.

Moreover, the country most influenced by this Pak-China collaborative effort will be India. Pak-China strategic ties will diminish India’s prospect of dominance in the Indian Ocean and by the time Gawadar Port is completely operational, it will ensure relief for Pak Navy and civil shipment from Indian espionage and its range as India had blocked 95% of Pakistan’s trade in 1971. All the ports up till Karachi are in the range of 100 km from Indian sea territory but Gawadar stands 400 km away giving it a secure vantage point. This will end India’s desire for supremacy in the Arabian Sea.

Most importantly, CPEC will yield tremendous amount of fruits for Pakistan. It will generate a large pool of employment throughout Pakistan, bringing economic well-being to various parts of the nation. This project will have 38% of Baluchistan’s share and 25% of Punjab’s share. 11 of the economic zones will be situated in Baluchistan which will provide a better and modern living standard and eradicate poverty that is prevalent in the province which in return will help derail the anti-Pakistan ideology, eliminate insurgency and develop a sense of trust towards the federal center. Chinese investors are acquiring lands near Gawadar to develop industrial zones. CPEC will also assist the flow of minerals like oil, natural gas, copper, gold and precious stones from Baluchistan. Gawadar International Airport and the nationwide roads & railways network will connect under-developed areas with the developed areas which contribute to their growth.

The power development projects will cover the energy short falls in Pakistan, provide more with growth in demand as well as suffice for the newly developing industrial zones. This will embark every sector upon progress. According to the Chinese Prime Minister, this project will bring prosperity to both nations.

CPEC will directly link Kashghar to the Indian Ocean. China spends $18 million daily on importing 6.3 million barrels of crude oil from the Middle East. Furthermore, China meets 80% of its needs from the Strait of Malaka which results in the distance from Middle East to China being nearly 9912 miles. With the development of the economic corridor, China’s expenses will be reduced by almost 33%, resulting from distance reduced to 3626 miles from Central China and 2295 miles from Western China to the Middle East. The distance from Europe to Western China will be reduced from 19132 miles to only 9597 miles and to Central China, from 17820 to only 10910 miles. The same factor will influence China’s trade with Africa as well.

Additionally, America is continuously struggling to increase its dominance in East and South-East Asia, especially in the islands of Philippines, where the presence of numerous American military basis pose a grave threat to the Chinese trade routes in the region. Through CPEC, China will no longer have to worry about the Americans as it will provide a direct supply line. If in the condition of war in the strait of Malaka, Gawadar will provide China the safest passage for all of its trade through Pakistan. It will ensure China’s better stance in the Strait of Harmuz as compared to America. As already mentioned, strait of Harmuz is the channel that facilitates 40% of the world’s total oil supply which will also have Iranian oil added to it as well. If China only imports 50% of its oil supply from CPEC, it will save $6 million daily and more than $2 billion annually. Another benefit China will reap from CPEC will be that half of its exports are from Western China so its transportation charges will be hugely decreased. By next year Iran promises more and cheaper oil for the world which will save China any sea route for oil supply.

In August 2015, Pak-China agreed upon 20 more projects worth $1.6 billion to speed up the process. Furthermore, Asia bank and Britain have agreed upon investing $327 million. Kirghizstan has also shown determination to take part in it. Agreement have been signed to lay road and railway from Quetta to Zahidan and Iran. Pakistan is developing relations with Central Asia along with numerous other efforts coming along.

*CPEC IS FLAGSHIP PROJECT: MASOOD*




05:07 PM, 3 Mar, 2017

0

Pakistan Ambassador to China Masood Khalid has said that One Belt and One Road initiative would bring incomparable benefits to economy, trade, and infrastructure and energy development to the region.

In an interview with Chinese Edition of Takungpao newspaper, he said China-Pakistan Economic Corridor is a flagship project and it would bring the already consolidated China-Pakistan all-weather strategic partnership to a new dimension of social economic development. 

The Ambassador said that Silk Road economic belt and Maritime Silk Road, like the traditional Silk Road, would connect various areas and civilizations.

*Pakistan CPEC Discussed in the European Parliament*
BRUSSELS, March 3, 2017 /PRNewswire/ --

A conference titled 'Opposition against CPEC in Pakistan' was held at the European Parliament in Brussels on March 1, 2017. Hosted by Members of the European Parliament and the Baluchistan House, the conference was aimed at highlighting the deep-seated antipathy to the project among the residents of Gilgit-Baltistan, Sindh and Baluchistan, three Pakistani provinces through which the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) passes.

Among the speakers representing the various regions in Pakistan were Mehran Baluch (Baluch Representative to the EU), Rubina Greenwood (Chairperson, World Sindhi Congress) and Wajahat Hassan (G-B leader-in-exile and Head of the Gilgit-Baltistan Thinkers Forum). The MEPs who spoke on this occasion were Fulvio Martusciello and Alberto Cirio, and Paulo Casaca, Executive Director of the South Asia Development Forum, moderated the event.

The conference commenced with a documentary film that showed how the CPEC was negatively impacting the lives of locals all along its route due to the loss of jobs, environmental degradation, forced displacement and increase in Army deployment and control.

In his opening remarks, Paulo Casaca said that though the CPEC was touted as a game-changer by both Pakistan and China, the reality was far removed from that. He also highlighted the fact that the projects under the CPEC were being built largely against the will of the locals of Baluchistan, Sindh and Gilgit-Baltistan.

Baluch representative Mehran Baloch opined that the construction of the CPEC in Baluchistan and Gilgit-Baltistan was illegal, as Baluchistan was territory occupied by Pakistan and Gilgit-Baltistan was disputed territory, even as per Pakistan's Constitution. He further stated that the CPEC was being used to suppress the Baloch identity and culture, and the Pakistani government was subtly pursuing a policy of changing the demography of the province. He added that on the pretext of the CPEC, there was a deliberate move by the government to bring in and re-settle Punjabis and Chinese nationals in the region, thereby attempting to dilute and eventually wipe-out the Baloch identity. Similar concerns were expressed by Rubina Greenwood, who feared that the CPEC would merely result in the transfer of Sindh's natural resources to China, without any corresponding benefit to the province. Wajahat Hassan, while highlighting cases of human rights violations in Gilgit Baltistan, accused Islamabad of allowing foreign countries, particularly China, to exploit the resources of the region. He also stated that the Pakistani government had initiated a process of altering the demography of Gilgit Baltistan, with the objective to increase its influence there.

In his address, Fulvio Martusciello MEP highlighted the human rights violations being carried out by Pakistan's security forces, in a bid to suppress protests against the CPEC. He referred to incidents of enforced disappearances, land-grabbing and forced eviction of locals from their homes, all in the name of the CPEC. He cautioned European Union member-states not to respond to Pakistan's overtures to invest in the CPEC, as the project was being built by trampling upon the rights of the locals and major portions of the corridor traversed through disputed territory.

Alberto Cirio, MEP, described the CPEC as a project in which, under the pretext of 'development', the State was indulging in corrupt practices for short-term gains, even at the cost of human rights violations against the people of Gilgit-Baltistan and Baluchistan. He also expressed concern about the charter of the Special Security Division (SSD), apparently set up to protect Chinese workers in Pakistan. He stated that the number of personnel in the SSD was higher than the number of Chinese workers in Pakistan, indicating that it would probably be used for other purposes, including suppressing of the locals.

All the panellists agreed that the Pakistan government was violating human rights of the locals by imposing a foreign-led project on the various regions, without consultation. There was also agreement that the project would only lead to the enrichment of China and the Pakistani province of Punjab, at the cost of the other regions in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Long John Silver

Any official CPEC maps avilable?


----------



## Rocky rock

Long John Silver said:


> Any official CPEC maps avilable?



Here you go!

*All Projects:*





*Highway Network:*





*Fiber Optic:*





*Railway Network:*




*Major Power Projects:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Haiyang Fan said:


> Hi, guys!
> 
> I found this forum by chance, and then took more than 3 hours to read information here. I am surprised you guys are gushing with goodwill for China. I appreciate it so much, good...I am now pursuring my PhD degree in Europe, and many people, especially the Japanese, always show their unkindness to me. In brief, your friendship makes me comfort.
> 
> Well, maybe I should plan a travel to Pak, a warm country, and make friends with some of you...Hahaha..


You know kung fu ? Will you teach me?


----------



## JSCh

*China helps build green coal power plant in Pakistan*
(CRI Online) 13:47, March 22, 2017




Chinese and Pakistani investors inaugurated the project in Hub, Balochistan province, Pakistan, on March. 21, 2017. (Photo/CRI)

The groundbreaking ceremony for a China-Pakistan joint venture, a coal fired power plant, was held in Hub, in the country's southwestern Balochistan province on Tuesday.

The power complex, built at a cost of two billion US dollars, will install two 660 MW power units, and will provide electricity to four million local families after its completion in August 2019.

The power complex is also expected to generate nine billion kilowatt hours of electricity to the Pakistani national grid, and provide cheaper energy to Pakistani consumers.

Chain Power Hub Generation Company is a joint venture between the State Power Investment Corporation, China Power International Holding and the Hub Power Company Pakistan.

The Pakistani Federal Minister for planning and development Ahsan Iqbal laid the foundation stone for the plant, which is the first energy project in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and said the project is of great importance to Pakistan.

"Under CPEC, 35 billion dollars were allocated to the energy sector, because in 2013, Pakistan was facing not acute but acutest energy crisis in the country with power shortages up to 18 to 20 hours per day. Without fixing energy problem, no country can move forward on its development path. CPEC has helped Pakistan fix the biggest problem in its economy for future growth. CPEC has also proven that a friend in need is a friend indeed."

The CEO of the Hub Power Company Khalid Mansoor said with soaring crude oil prices, Pakistan has to lessen its reliance on oil and seek cheaper fuel sources to generate electricity.

"The inclusion of a coal project for the first time in the country and for the power generation portfolio will certainly diversify the fuel links, and to use the cost of electricity, which will bring down the industrial and manufacturing cost and increase the competitiveness of Pakistani export in the global area, which is a major concern these days. The project will comply with international environmental standards for coal fired power plants."

In addressing environmental pollution concerns, the chairman of the China Power International Holding Ltd Wang Binghua promised that 10 percent of the total cost of the project will be used in emission control.

"Super critical technology, which is globally used to improve coal efficiency and a highly efficient technology for desulfurization, will be used in the Hub project. The project will be equipped with an electrostatic precipitator to meet the highest requirements for emission controls in Pakistan. Low-nitrogen combustion technology will also be adopted to lower emissions of nitrogen oxides."

According to the Chinese consul general Wang Yu, a total of 11 energy projects in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor are underway, which will have a generation capacity of more than 7,000 megawatts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Long John Silver

Rocky rock said:


> Here you go!
> 
> *All Projects:*
> View attachment 383934
> 
> 
> *Highway Network:*
> View attachment 383935
> 
> 
> *Fiber Optic:*
> View attachment 383936
> 
> 
> *Railway Network:*
> View attachment 383937
> 
> *Major Power Projects:*
> 
> View attachment 383938


Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

*Ahsan (CPEC to transform Pakistan into regional hub of socioeconomic activities: Ahsan)*
04/10/2017 | 05:12pm


Planning Minister Ahsan Iqbal has said China-Pakistan Economic Corridor would allow Pakistan to become a hub of socio-economic activity between Asia, Central Asia and South Asia.

He was addressing the 1st All Pakistan Chambers and Associations Seminar on CPEC at Gwadar.

He said that inter and intra region connectivity provided by CPEC makes it a fate changer for everyone because connectivity ensures greater trade, socioeconomic activity and general welfare.

He said CPEC presents an opportunity to Pakistan to grab major of share of the available jobs which could help employ the unemployed surplus labour.

The minister said CPEC had allowed Pakistan to transform Pak-China geo-strategic relations into geo-economic for the first time in the History.

Ahsan Iqbal said CPEC was further allowing Pakistan to embrace the shift the world saw in 20th Century from geo-politics to geo-economics.

The Minister said timely efforts and mega investments in energy sector under CPEC was drastically increasing Pakistan's capacity to produce energy.

Ahsan Iqbal hoped that CPEC could be materialised as a tool of inclusive growth where the people of Pakistan could be the subjects of the development process.

(c) 2017 Pakistan Press International (PPI). All rights reserved. Provided by SyndiGate Media Inc. (Syndigate.info)., source Middle East & North African Newspapers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saba shahid

Guys whats new is happening in CPEC? Used to hear a lot of news about CPEC but cant hear anything anymore.


----------



## ahojunk

*China-Pakistan Economic Corridor brings benefits*
CGTN
Published on 15 Apr 2017

Construction of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), an important part of China's Belt and Road Initiative, began in April 2015 during Chinese President Xi Jinping's visit to Pakistan. The Karakorum Highway section from Havelian to Thakot plays a key part. The 1,300-kilometer Karakorum Highway is the highest paved international road in the world and the only overland channel connecting China and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

*CPEC is at take-off stage: Chinese envoy*
_











Advertisement

*ISLAMABAD: China’s Deputy Chief of Mission Zhao Lijian said on Monday that China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) was at take-off stage under which several projects including Sahiwal power project, Port Qasim power project and four wind power projects would be completed this year under Early Harvest Programme (EHP).*

“China has elevated 700 million out of poverty by achieving higher growth for 30 years and now we will share our experience with Pakistan for lifting out people from poverty. The CPEC is under implementation at accelerated pace out of six corridors being built by China in different parts of the country,” China’s Deputy Chief of Mission in Pakistan Zhao Lijian said while addressing a seminar organised by Center for Global & Strategic Studies (CGSS) Islamabad here at the National Library Auditorium on Monday.

He said that under Road and Belt Initiative (RBI) Pakistan and China were finalising framework agreement on Mainline-1 (ML-1) which could become the biggest project under the CPEC as its estimated cost was at $8.5 billion while existing bigger project cost of Multan-Sukkhar motorway stood at $3 billion.

“We are here to help Pakistan for creating win-win situation for both Pakistan and China under CPEC initiative,” he said and added that so far the CPEC was most successful among six corridors launched by China in different parts of the world.

He said that there were 65 countries and multilateral institutions involved into One Belt One Road initiative known as BRI whereby 4.45 billion would get benefit, equivalent to 63 percent population of the globe. It will result into investment of $21 trillion, which is 29 percent of the world’s wealth share. He said that China was seriously working to establish links between Asia and Europe and now rail links from China to UK was becoming reality.

China, he said, had launched six corridors but the CPEC was the most successful one under which 29 projects were identified and 18 projects were under implementation stage with total investment of $28 billion. Under the one initiative, one corridor is aimed at connecting India, Bangladesh, Myanmar and China but projects identified under CPEC would be nearing for completion this year.

He identified that Sahiwal Power Project, Port Qasim Power Project and Wind Power Project would be completed this year as now CPEC had come at the take-off stage.He said that there was political consensus on CPEC as all chief ministers of provincial governments realised the importance of this important initiative.

Dwelling some light on the CPEC mechanism, he said the Joint Coordination Committee (JCC) was the highest decision-making process and then four joint working groups (JWGs) were making plans on transport, energy, Gwadar and industrial cooperation.

“Much of the projects are progressing well but there are some facing problems,” he said and added that both sides were cooperating through close coordination for resolving the problems. “There are very few projects related to which problems surface on the media,” he added.

The CPEC planning, he said, was done on scientific basis which aims at creating win-win situation for both the sides. Talking about $46 billion CPEC amount, he said that it was not loan or grant but it was investment into specified projects. There were many projects undertaken in Balochistan and KP and China would be investing $260 million for construction of Gwadar Airport. China, he said, wants to help Balochistan to build its capacity._


----------



## Clutch

*CPEC to boost trade, industrial growth in Pakistan*
April 18, 2017





Seminar on ‘One Belt, One Road’ project

Zubair Qureshi

Under the visionary leadership of President Xi Jinping and Prime Minister Li Keqiang, China has come up with “One Belt, One Road (OBOR) or Belt and Road Initiative (BRI)” connecting three continents of the world through six mega economic routes along with revival of old Maritime Silk Route.

This was highlighted during a seminar on the Belt & Road Initiative by the Center for Global & Strategic Studies (CGSS) here on Monday. The panelists discussed progress on the project and evaluated the opportunities arising from the OBOR for the local community.


Deputy Head of Mission Peoples Republic of China Mr. Zhao Lijian was the chief guest on the occasion. The speakers’ panel included Ambassador Akram Zaki, Dr. Akram Sheikh, Brig (R) Akhtar Nawaz Janjua and Amer Hashmi.

The agenda of this seminar was to discuss the six trade corridors planned under the initiative of One Belt One Road (OBOR) with a greater emphasis on the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) which is now leading Pakistan to a new era of progress and development.

*The trade routes namely – China-Mongolia-Russia Economic Corridor (CMREC), New Eurasian Land Bridge (NELB), China-Central and West Asia Economic Corridor (CCWAEC), China-Indo-China Peninsula Economic Corridor (CICPEC), China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), and Bangladesh-China-India-Myanmar Economic Corridor (BCIMEC). *

OBOR’s transnational economic roadmap encompasses three out of total seven continents (Asia, Middle East and Europe) and is going to be a wonder of the 21st century, the speakers opined.

In his keynote address Mr Zhao Lijian said CPEC was a promising venture which had not only given a boost in the economic performance of Pakistan but also further strengthened bilateral diplomatic and strategic relations between Pakistan and China. Appreciating the CGSS initiative Mr Lijian said it was a* timely seminar organized by the CGSS to raise awareness among the people that it is in the best interest of the people of Pakistan. *Various aspects of the CPEC are being continuously analyzed which is a sign of individuals and institution’s growing interest in it, he said. Mr Zhao Lijin said China had given a new vision to the world with the initiation of the corridor and there are countless opportunities of investment, trade and development along this historic route.

*Zhao Lijin made it clear that the western route of the CPEC was an important and integral part of the corridor and like Balochistan, Khyber Pakhtunkhw would also benefit a great deal from the project. *We are planning to make more investment on the western part in the days to come, he said.

According to the Chinese leadership, purpose of the OBOR is not to expand its dominance rather it would be a *win-win situation for around 60 states connected with these trade routes as it would cause implication of around 21 trillion dollars, strengthen their economies and improve living standards of about 4.4 billion people living there.* In a wider perspective, Chinese look determined and are vigorously engaged in completing these trade routes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hnlylclmy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

China-Pakistan Economic Corridor brings benefits

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## maximuswarrior

Huge benefits at that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rott




----------



## kingfeiq

Its win-win project, excluding india!they are very short sighted.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

*National Geographic | CPEC Karakoram Highway | Engineering Marvel*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WarFariX

@Oscar @Horus , I need some expert opinions on a question . Since chinese plan to takeover textile market of pakistan , and yesterday they agreed to setup textile factories in karachi , will this effect local people factories and businesses?
Wont their business get down due to cheap chinese material at low cost with equal quality being made at chinese made factories?


----------



## RealNapster

saba shahid said:


> cant hear anything anymore.



Sorry to hear that. You must be missing your listening ability. No ?


----------



## Chellam

RealNapster said:


> Sorry to hear that. You must be missing your listening ability. No ?


after all you just china, india can do anyting in ASIA as we wanted


----------



## RealNapster

Chellam said:


> after all you just china, india can do anyting in ASIA as we wanted



You didn't get the joke and it's totally ok.


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

*CPEC Western Route Update May 1st 2017*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch




----------



## irfan irfi

If the economic routes are with Pakistan , why was there a need of China ? shouldn't we have built the economic corridors? We would have avoided the economic dependency on the world and China , and 50+B$ loans too.


----------



## irfan irfi

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> @Oscar @Horus , I need some expert opinions on a question . Since chinese plan to takeover textile market of pakistan , and yesterday they agreed to setup textile factories in karachi , will this effect local people factories and businesses?
> Wont their business get down due to cheap chinese material at low cost with equal quality being made at chinese made factories?


I'm neither senior nor expert, but as a citizen of this country - I have the same doubts and fears as you have.
China has seek deep penetration into Pakistan economic centers like textile, agricultural, power and energy sectors. Chinese will be provided tax free economic zones and the interesting part is that every worker/ labour will be of China, not Pakistan. The Pakistani raw materials will not be used in any industry even keels will be imported from China .So , tell me what would Pakistani business men, industrialists and labour do? The Pakistani people will sit at home and at every industry Chinese will takeover. We will only be the watch men of the Chinese economic corridor. The thing I missed - Chinese will be allowed without visas in Pakistan , but Pakistani will take visas to travel China. [emoji40]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*New Silk Road can spur China-India-Pak partnership’*
SAM Report, May 16, 2017





The Belt and Road Initiative (BRI), which China hopes would become the flagship for a new wave of globalisation, can help establish a triangular partnership among Beijing, New Delhi and Islamabad, says a leading Chinese researcher.

Hu Shisheng, Director of the Institute of South and Southeast Asian and Oceanian Studies at the China Institutes of Contemporary International Relations, stressed that their common opposition to the growing anti-globalisation sentiment imparts fresh strategic cement to China-India ties on the global stage.

“Amid increasing anti-globalisation sentiment, protectionism and extreme nationalism have been prevailing over free trade. As two major powers in the east, China and India are justified and obligated to actively fill the void in global governance caused by the withdrawal of some Western countries, including the U.S., and provide more public products and resources for the region’s development,” he observed.

*Open world economy*
Hu’s advocacy for globalisation dovetails with remarks by Chinese President Xi Jinping, who told reporters on Monday, at the end of the two-day Belt and Road Forum in Beijing, that the BRI would promote an open world economy, rebalance globalisation and work toward trade liberalisation. He also underscored that the One Belt One Road connectivity initiative, which would cover Asia, Europe and Africa, would back green and low-carbon development, according to a report by _The Hindu_.





Chinese researcher Hu Shisheng
In an article in the _China-Indian Dialogue_ magazine, which appeared ahead of the Belt and Road Forum, Hu points out that infrastructure projects separately taken up by China and India can now be inter-connected under the BRI umbrella. He stressed that just as the China-developed ports of Hambantota and Colombo in Sri Lanka, Kyaukpyu in Myanmar, as well as Gwadar in Pakistan are bringing about “tremendous changes”, India’s port construction projects including Chabahar in Iran, Chittagong in Bangladesh and Sittwe in Myanmar are also catalysing modernisation. “Construction of the Pan-Asia Railway Network linking China and Southeast Asia is gaining steam, and India is increasing promotion of its ‘Look East’ policy”, the researcher observed.

Hu underscored that despite the Indian government’s persisting scepticism of the BRI and opposition to the construction of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, “breakthroughs are still likely to come considering that the Modi government’s sub-regional cooperation plan aligns with the Initiative”.

*Regional development*
Covering a broad geographic swathe from the Arabian Sea to Southeast Asia, Hu highlighted that China-Pakistan corridor, as well as the India-led Bangladesh, Bhutan, India, Nepal initiative and BIMSTEC (Bay of Bengal Initiative for Multi-Sectoral Technical and Economic Cooperation) “are progressing smoothly,” breaking new ground for regional development.

In a specific reference to the corridor project, the Chinese researcher said it bridged the infrastructure gap that Pakistan, left out of India-initiated connectivity initiatives in the region, had experienced in the past. He highlighted that on account of its geographic location, the project, once completed, will go a long way in bridging infrastructure in South Asia, Central and West Asia.

*Weak links*
“The China Pakistan Economic Corridor is expected to shore up weak links of regional integration between China, India and their neighbouring regions, especially Central, West and South Asia.”

Consequently, the “Belt and Road will lay a solid foundation for China and India to merge their respective sub-regional cooperation strategies in the future.”

Hu pointed out that the BRI is not a security-oriented undertaking, driven by a zero-sum mentality of the past. “For China, India and Pakistan, the initiative will foster friendship and cooperation in a wide variety of developmental realms. Such a programme stands in stark contrast with the security centred practices that other countries, especially major powers, usually take towards India and Pakistan.”


----------



## Mumm-Ra

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> @Oscar @Horus , I need some expert opinions on a question . Since chinese plan to takeover textile market of pakistan , and yesterday they agreed to setup textile factories in karachi , will this effect local people factories and businesses?
> Wont their business get down due to cheap chinese material at low cost with equal quality being made at chinese made factories?


Not a specialist but my own hunch. As per the dawn report on CPEC, the Chinese will source raw materials such as yarn etc from factories in Pakistan. These raw good will be transported to their Xinjiang province where these will be utilized to produce quality clothing items and then sold elsewhere. interestingly, their export route is not defined as in if thee will be exported via Gawador or not. I had a chance interaction with one small scale factory owner at Karachi airport quite a lot of time before this plan was unveiled and even then he was worried that chinese factories might take a huge chunk of his business because of higher quality and lower cost. One of the things that Pak cotton industry can do is install fine cotton manufacturing units in Karachi or Gawador. With all these new power projects, Pak will be rid of its power crisis soon enough and these manufacturing units can compete for export orders with the Chinese factories at Xinjiang. this maybe the only alternative local yarn producers may have in the long run


----------



## WarFariX

Xlvee01 said:


> Not a specialist but my own hunch. As per the dawn report on CPEC, the Chinese will source raw materials such as yarn etc from factories in Pakistan. These raw good will be transported to their Xinjiang province where these will be utilized to produce quality clothing items and then sold elsewhere. interestingly, their export route is not defined as in if thee will be exported via Gawador or not. I had a chance interaction with one small scale factory owner at Karachi airport quite a lot of time before this plan was unveiled and even then he was worried that chinese factories might take a huge chunk of his business because of higher quality and lower cost. One of the things that Pak cotton industry can do is install fine cotton manufacturing units in Karachi or Gawador. With all these new power projects, Pak will be rid of its power crisis soon enough and these manufacturing units can compete for export orders with the Chinese factories at Xinjiang. this maybe the only alternative local yarn producers may have in the long run


Well the reason i asked this question was i too had come across an old men who spent his life running his small factory and he also showed these concerns . CPEC has poor planning and more of submission from our politicians. If CPEC is properly planned then believe me it will benefit us more than we are expecting now. As of now , only expectations are that due to free visas for chinese to pakistan but no free visa to pakistanis for china will create an unbalanced equation. Chinese will come here more & more shifting there companies from china to gwadar/karachi and making their own while our businesses get worser and worst.


----------



## Mumm-Ra

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> Well the reason i asked this question was i too had come across an old men who spent his life running his small factory and he also showed these concerns . CPEC has poor planning and more of submission from our politicians. If CPEC is properly planned then believe me it will benefit us more than we are expecting now. As of now , only expectations are that due to free visas for chinese to pakistan but no free visa to pakistanis for china will create an unbalanced equation. Chinese will come here more & more shifting there companies from china to gwadar/karachi and making their own while our businesses get worser and worst.


Exactly. the one sector that Pak local business has huge potential growth is tourism industry and maybe cement industry. Other than that the local production and small scale manufacturing will take a hit as cheaper and better quality products from China will be flooded in the market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Kindly note this is not my view, rather an article published in SAM*
*CPEC envisages Sino-Pak security mechanism with country-wide surveillance *
P K Balachandran, May 17, 2017





Chinese soldiers parade in Islamabad on Pakistan’s Republic Day on March 23 this year
A joint security mechanism against terrorism, including a pervasive country-wide surveillance system, is a key feature of the agreement between China and Pakistan on the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), Dawn reported in an exclusive piece on Monday.

The document says that the two countries will “jointly prevent and crack down on terrorist acts that endanger the safety of Chinese overseas enterprises and their staff.”

It notes that the security situation in Pakistan has deteriorated.

The Chinese would install a modern surveillance system (in which they have mastery), not just along the corridor but in all Pakistani cities.

But Dawn wondered who will man this surveillance system and what kind of signals the system would be looking for.

However, given the close military ties between Pakistan and China, such a joint security arrangement is considered to be a natural outcome.

On Pakistan’s Republic Day on March 23 this year, Chinese military personnel took part in the ceremonial parade for the first time in the history of Sino-Pakistan relations.

The CEPC is a humongous US$ 50 billion project which covers the whole of Pakistan from North to South and from East to West. And the projects included in it are multifarious, spanning agriculture, industry, transport, roads, railways, mining and even leisure tourism with plans for beach resort development with all kinds of entertainment made available.

Given the scale of the operations, the Chinese are to get visa free entry into Pakistan. With a radio and TV broadcast component included in it, the agreement says that the media will be used to spread Chinese culture and language to promote better understanding between the Pakistanis and the Chinese.

The document says that for Chinese enterprises and Sino-Pak joint ventures to function satisfactory, the legal and other frameworks should be made suitable to them. Chinese enterprises should be allowed direct access to the top echelons in the Pakistan national and provincial governments to smooth rough edges or settle disputes.

Contrary to expectations, agriculture has been given pride of place and not industry. Food production, processing, transportation and marketing will be opened to the Chinese who will bring the relevant modern technology, knowhow and funds.

The food produced will be sold both locally and exported principally to the Kashgar region of Xinkiang where 50% of the population is poor. Chinese enterprises in Pakistan will use Kashgari labor, apart from locals. The yarn woven in Chinese factories in Pakistan will be sent to Kashgar to sustain the textile industry there.

Chinese enterprises will exploit the granite and marble deposits in Western Pakistan and set up steel and petrochemical industries in the hinterland of the newly constructed Gwadar port in Balochistan.

Punjab, with its rich agricultural tradition, will be made into a huge granary with Chinese companies engaging in food production, processing, preservation and transportation.

As for the financing of the proposed projects, while China will contribute the bulk of it, funds would be sought from international institutions. Joint ventures will have to be partly funded by Pakistani government institutions. Pakistan will also give financial assistance in the form of tax concessions and other incentives.

Given the weak Pakistani rupee vis-a-vis the US dollar, the dealings will also be in the Chinese currency RMB. According to Dawn this will be Beijing’s way of internationalizing the RMB.

Commenting on the deal as a whole, Dawn says: “The flood gates are about to open. The CPEC is only the opening. What comes through when the door has been opened is difficult to forecast.”

http://southasianmonitor.com/2017/0...security-mechanism-country-wide-surveillance/


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Why kicking itself out of OBOR was important for India?*
Salman Rafi, May 21, 2017




Image Credit: Satish Acharya/ Oneindia.com

While India stopped short of attending the last week held summit of Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) in China, otherwise known as ‘One Belt One Road’ vision, the decision should not be confused with, despite India’s allusions to the violation of its territory and sovereignty, the possibility of India potentially rejecting the BRI. As a matter of fact, despite being absent at the Summit, India is still very much a part of BRI through the Bangladesh-China-India-Myanmar Economic Corridor (BCIM), a corridor which is not only closely related to BRI, but is very much in line, qualitatively speaking, with the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor. 

The idea of BCIM has been flourishing since at least 2013 and it was only in the last month of April, during a meeting held in Calcutta, India, that China emphasised the need to raise co-operation to intergovernmental level.

While the programme is still on early stage of negotiations, India’s visible presence and willingness to co-operate with China does show that India’s absence from BRI summit is neither rooted in some well thought out regional policy, nor is it a part of long-term strategy vis-à-vis China.

Hence, the question: why was it important for India to kick itself out of the BRI summit?

An answer to this question cannot be simply attributed to the CPEC-factor, which is by far only one of the many projects being completed under BRI.

A more plausible explanation of India’s seemingly errant policy can be found in its bi-lateral relations with China and how its huge trade deficit is driving its policy makers to a direction that may cause, as some Indian papers have suggested in the cover-up to Indian absence at the summit, India to fall a prey to self-inflicted economic isolation.

The trade-deficit concerns were, yet again, a visible part of the report India submitted during the April meeting of BCIM and its officials were not unmindful of the possibility of regional balance of power tilting further to China’s favour in the years to come, particularly once the BRI kicks off with a bang.

While a number of people, both scholars and analysts, have expressed such concerns in Pakistan too, it seems that Pakistan, being a relatively smaller country, sees more benefit than harm in appropriating the billion-dollar project to ease many of its own big problems, particularly its energy crisis.

India, being a much bigger economy than Pakistan and following its ambitious dream of big regional-power status, cannot geo-politically afford to allow the trade deficit to grow unboundedly, or even allow China an easy access to the regional markets at the expense of India’s own trade.

Hence, India’s cautious moves. All India is appearing to achieve is to institutionalize the ways and means of reducing bi-lateral deficits as a mean to secure for itself a bigger role in the region. Perhaps this was precisely what the India official had in mind during the April-meeting of BCIM where he stated:

“…Even as we explore greater connectivity between BCIM countries, we should be mindful of different domestic circumstances and developmental aspirations in our respective countries. While forging ahead on our respective developmental paths our four countries [are] at present at different level of developments and this should be an important consideration while we engage in mutually beneficial areas for cooperation,”

The development disparity, which is fundamentally expressed through trade imbalance, is self-evident here. And again, at the heart of a member of the ruling party’s statement is the fear, real or imagined, of Chinese domination. He was quoted as saying, “the project will only serve China’s economic interests by supporting its steel and cement industries currently bedevilled by overcapacity.”

There is no gain saying that their bi-lateral trade deficit is huge. As of 2016, the trade-deficit stood at US$46.56 billion as the Indian exports continued to decline while the bilateral trade marginally slowed down by 2.1 per cent to nearly $71 billion. Trade figures prepared by General Administration of Customs show that China exports totalled to $58.33 billion, registering an increase of 0.2 per cent compared to $58.25 billion in 2015.

India exports to China have progressively declined during last few years. In 2014, India exports stood at US$16.4 billion. In 2015, exports dropped to US$13.38 billion, and in 2015, it further dropped to US$12.46 billion, contributing directly to Indian concerns about an overwhelming Chinese ingress in the Indian markets if India decided to partake in BRI without mechanisms put in it to ensure that the deficit wouldn’t get widened in the future.

Although this trade deficit is a function of the commodities India exports to, namely cotton, gems and precious metals, copper and iron ore, and imports from China, namely manufactured capital goods mainly for the power and telecom sectors, Indian officials doubt that an un-restricted participation in BRI and sub-regional groupings such as BICM would only add to the imbalance as they are themselves aspiring to establish an industrial base and seek high growth rates through exports to the neighbouring countries.

As such, what the India officials seem to be preoccupied with is the question of how to manage integration with China and, at the same time, ensure that India’s own exports to neighbouring countries don’t suffer a downgrade.

The only way available to India is to restrict the extent to which China can find place at the regional and sub-regional level. India’s rejection of BRI-summit invitation is a manifestation of this very policy, a policy that nonetheless stands little chance of meaningful success in the wake of an overwhelming majority of the countries willing to jump on the Chinese bandwagon.

*This was pretty evident even during the last BCIM meeting where both Bangladesh and Myanmar were seen adopting a different position from that of India.*

_Salman Rafi Sheikh is an independent journalist based in Pakistan. His areas of interest include politics of terrorism, global war on terror, ethno-national conflicts, foreign policies of major powers, application and consequences._
http://southasianmonitor.com/2017/05/21/kicking-obor-important-india/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Fresh from Gwadar Port: Landlocked Xinjiang feasts on fresh deep-sea fish*
(People's Daily Online) 14:34, May 22, 2017



_Seafood flown in from Gwadar Port debuts at a seafood exposition in Karamay, Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region._

More than 2 tons of seafood straight from the Indian Ocean hit dining tables around Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, China's furthest inland region, on May 20. The seafood was incredibly fresh, as only 34 hours elapsed between the time it was caught in Pakistan's Gwadar Port to its arrival Xinjiang by air.

The 16 varieties of fish--including lobsters and red and black groupers---parachuted in as part of a seafood exposition in the city of Karamay, coordinated by a Xinjiang fishing company that invested 510 million RMB in the Gwadar Special Economic Zone, built in cooperation with China.

“Gwadar’s quarantine and customs departments offered a fast channel for the seafood,” explained Ma Jinglu, a manager at Xinjiang Yufei International Fishing Company. He also said the a direct rail and sea freight service from Gwadar to Xinjiang’s capital city of Urumqi started service in April 2016, and those routes have greatly facilitated the transportation of his company’s products.

In 2015, it was announced that Gwadar would be developed as part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) for a cost of $1.62 billion, with the aim of linking northern Pakistan and western China to the deep-water port. Construction on the Gwadar Special Economic Zone began in June 2016. It is being built on a 2,292-acre site adjacent to Gwadar's port.

The Gwadar Port is a flagship CPEC project under the Belt and Road Initiative. Nadeem Javaid, who advises Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif's government and works closely on the CPEC program, said the Gwadar-Xinjiang corridor should be operational from June of next year, and Pakistan expects up to 4 percent of global trade to pass through the corridor by 2020, Reuters reported.

Reactions: Like Like:

7


----------



## Clutch




----------



## Clutch

*Trade delegation to explore business opportunities across CPEC route to Kashgar*
Source : Pakistan Observer Date : 24-05-2017 By : Salim Ahmed 






Trade delegation to explore business opportunities across CPEC route to Kashgar


A trade delegation for study tour of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) route to Kashgar is being planned to depart from Lahore on 15th July. Pakistan China Joint Chamber of Commerce and Industry (PCJCCI) and Custom Syndicate have gathered interest from Pakistani businessmen for arranging the study tour, and will be highlighting potential businesses along the route. The route constitutes the definitive link between Silk Road Economic Belt and 21st Century Maritime Silk Route which are part of the Belt & Road, and will be integrating Pakistan into the global economy. Identification of small businesses along the routes will help induce CPEC's prosperity at the grassroots and create employment opportunities for the local labour.

Lahore: Pakistan China Joint Chamber of Commerce and Industry (PCJCCI) and Custom Syndicate are jointly organizing a high profile trade delegation and study tour to Kashgar-China by road. The delegation will depart Lahore to Kashgar on 15th July 2017.

The purpose of the delegation is to study the facilities available and opportunities of connecting markets in Western China. This tour will be covering the major cities like Gilgit, Sust (Pak border), Tashkurgan County (China border) and Kashgar city.

The delegates will get the opportunity to discuss the business and trade prospects, exchange information and relish the melodious culture of Kashgar, Xinjiang Autonomous Region of China.

President PCJCCI Wang Zihai informed that the tour will assist business leaders from a diverse group of companies to select locations for investment and market development. The delegation is aimed to link business leaders, researchers and investors of both countries, he added. The tour will enable investors to identify potential organizations to partner and developing successful regional economic strategies and support regionally vital businesses, he added.

Wang Zihai identified that the Multi Billion Dollar’s CPEC project starts from Kashgar and on other side ends at Gwadar thus cover whole Pakistan. He said that the Lahore being in the center of CPEC routes acts as a major node that is open to the opportunities to attract Chinese businessmen and investors.

According to him, China is focused to invest in Pakistan’s energy, construction, logistics, education and infrastructure sectors under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor project. China has a vision of connectivity by road and sea routes with different economies and regions of the world; China has initiated “One Belt One Road” program and seeking to invest in different countries to increase trade and social relations.

Muhammad Anwar, CEO Custom Syndicate told that this high-level trade delegation and CPEC route study tour to Kashgar-China will enable the relevant stakeholders understand how to do business with Chinese; what business environments are; what opportunities are available; what are the infrastructure needs and what sort of socio-economic relations need to be developed? He informed that Interaction with business organizations from the Public and Private sectors of China will open vistas of opportunities for delegates that will ultimately boost cross-border business and trade collaboration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHD

Rashid Mahmood said:


> View attachment 399130


is it a coincidence, that the Star is bending through Punjab?


----------



## Rocky rock

CHD said:


> is it a coincidence, that the Star is bending through Punjab?



No it's fact it's moving through Kashmir to China. 
keray nikalny wali qoum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

*Completion of CPEC early harvest project would lead to sustainable dev in Pakistan*
05/26/2017 | 12:52pm


A number of early harvest projects of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), completing this year, would open up the way for sustainable economic growth and development of Pakistan.

This was stated by Hassaan Daud, Project Director, China Pakistan Economic Corridor, while speaking at a seminar on 'CPEC Threats and Opportunities' at National Management Institute, Karachi on Wednesday.

Leading political figures, known economists and academia participated in the seminar, a statement received here said.

Project Director CPEC said that a number of projects in energy and transport infrastructure sectors were expected to be completed in the year 2017-18.

'CPEC energy projects would add around 6000MW electricity in the early harvest phase, thus would remove a main bottleneck from Pakistan's economy' he said.

He further added that transport infrastructure projects would develop remote areas of the country, bringing them at par with other developed centers.

Completion of western route, in early harvest phase, would connect Gwadar to Khunjrab, opening up lesser developed areas of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Balochistan, he added.

He said that Pakistan and China were entering into the phase of Industrial Cooperation, whereas 9 special economic zones would be established.

Pakistan's Board of Investment was finalizing the plan and package for developing these zones to ensure maximum investment, he added.

He further informed that Chinese experts team iwas expected to arrive this month to provide guidelines on development of special economic zones.

While answering questions, Hassan Daud said that CPEC will not result any adverse impact on local culture or our way of life.

The convergence of different cultures under CPEC would help in bringing harmony and promoting exchanges of good values among the people of Asia It will support in sharing best experiences, ensuring capacity enhancement thus resulting in sustainable economic growth.

He further said that CPEC had brought national consensus and all the provincial government were working hard to accrue maximum benefits of this multi-billion dollar project.

He rejected the reports that government was introducing free visa policy for Chinese citizen.

'No such proposal is under discussion', he emphasized.

Regarding Gwadar projects, he mentioned that this year would witness speedy implementation of Gwadar Eastbay Expressway, Airport and City Master Plan projects.

He further said that Belt and Road Initiative would bring enormous opportunities for Pakistan, highlighted as a country which has most projects under implementation.

(c) 2017 Pakistan Observer. All rights reserved. Provided by SyndiGate Media Inc. (Syndigate.info)., source Middle East & North African Newspapers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

*Pakistani, Chinese workers hired in CPEC projects*
24





Gwadar Port being equipped with huge warehouse, exhibition

Amanullah Khan

Karachi

Brushing aside the perception that only Chinese workers are engaged in CPEC projects, Wang Dong Director General of Linyi Trade City has said that they are already working in *Gwadar on a project where they have built an Exhibition Center of 6000 sq. m and a Warehouse of 140,000 sq. m.
*
Wang Dong, leading a high powered Chinese Delegation said this during the visit of Federation of Pakistan Chamber of Commerce and Industry in Karachi.

*He disclosed that the project at Gwadar Port is towards completion and the workforce includes Chinese and Pakistani men, and perception spread that only Chinese have been hired by Chinese companies working* on CPEC projects and in Gwadar is a devoid of truth.

Mr. Wang Dong showed his interest in signing MoU with FPCCI for mutual cooperation in Trade, Investment and increasing import and export between the countries. He also invited the Pakistani businessmen to participate in China (Linyi) International Trade and Logistics Fair (CLITLF) being organized from 23-25 Sep. 2017.

*Chinese leader said that Pakistani products would be in high demand in Chinese markets and also emphasized that Pakistan must work on non-traditional commodities to trade and export.* This exhibition and Linyi Trade city offers enormous opportunities as thousands of buyers from around the world shall be attending this fair and it could be a window of opportunity for Pakistani products to export not only to China but to take orders from other countries, Dong added.
Mr. Wang Dong thanked the President FPCCI Mr. Zubair F. Tufail for the warm welcome that he received and said that China Pakistan friendship is eternal, and it is beyond economic and trade cooperation.

Explaining the role of his organization and importance of Linyi city he said that it is a city in Shangdong province and it’s a new Business hub in Southeast of China, the city is also called capital of logistics and has number of Exhibition Centers, Warehouses, Retail parks, Whole sale markets, Manufacturing plants and thousands of companies from China and rest of the world are already operating and taking their share.
.
Mr. Zubair F. Tufail has agreed to visit Linyi Trade City China in July this year along with a delegation from Pakistan and its participation in the Trade Fair in September 2017. The meeting was also attended by Mr. Zahid Umer, Chairman Pak-China Business Council (PCBC), Mr. Zafar Saeed, and Former Chairman PCBC Mr. Jawed Khalili.
Saqib Fayyaz Magoon, Vice President FPCCI and members of Pakistan China Business Council of FPCCI welcomed the delegation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

*China-built energy plant inaugurates to benefit 10 million Pakistani people*
By Wu Chengliang (People's Daily Online) 14:18, June 01, 2017




_(File photo/provided to People's Daily)_

The first major power plant under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) has started to generate electricity for Pakistani people and will meet power demand of 10 million locals.

The first unit of the Sahiwal Coal-Fired Power Project was inaugurated on May 25. The unit will generate 660-megawatts of electricity to Pakistan’s national grid and will help relieve energy shortage in the country. The second unit is expected to be started at the end of next month.

The Sahiwal Coal-Fired Power Plant was co-invested and co-built by Huaneng Shandong Power Generation Co. Ltd. and Shandong Ruyi Group. The two units will generate nine billion kwh of electricity annually, meeting the energy needs of about 10 million people. The power plant is regarded as one of the early harvest projects of CPEC.

Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif attended the inauguration ceremony, saying the project will help overcome the country’s load shedding. He also said that completion of the first unit in 22 months is unprecedented, and that the Belt and Road Initiative will not only benefit Pakistan, but also other countries along the route.

Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Sun Weidong also attended the ceremony, saying that more and more tangible outcomes under CPEC and the Belt and Road Initiative are on the way.

The project provided more than 2,000 jobs for locals and helped cultivate nearly 100 engineers for Pakistan, said Duan Changjie, deputy chief engineer of Huaneng Shandong Power Generation Co. Ltd. and project manager of the Sahiwal power plant. 
http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0601/c90000-9222869.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

Motorbike trek through CPEC'S karakhoram highway to china. The audio is messed up but the visuals are worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC Fiber Optic Project to bring revolutionary changes*








Planning Minister Ahsan Iqbal has instructed for establishment of a Software Park in Gilgit Baltistan in align with completion of fiber optic project of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

He gave these instructions while chairing a meeting of Central Development Working Party in Islamabad on Friday.

The Minister said that establishment of this park will enable the people of the area to enter into a new era of modern technologies and data highways.

He said that CPEC fiber optic project is completing till December this year which will open news ways, enabling youth to accrue benefits of this multi-billion dollars project.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wiseone2

JSCh said:


> *Fresh from Gwadar Port: Landlocked Xinjiang feasts on fresh deep-sea fish*
> (People's Daily Online) 14:34, May 22, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Seafood flown in from Gwadar Port debuts at a seafood exposition in Karamay, Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region._
> 
> More than 2 tons of seafood straight from the Indian Ocean hit dining tables around Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, China's furthest inland region, on May 20. The seafood was incredibly fresh, as only 34 hours elapsed between the time it was caught in Pakistan's Gwadar Port to its arrival Xinjiang by air.
> 
> The 16 varieties of fish--including lobsters and red and black groupers---parachuted in as part of a seafood exposition in the city of Karamay, coordinated by a Xinjiang fishing company that invested 510 million RMB in the Gwadar Special Economic Zone, built in cooperation with China.
> 
> “Gwadar’s quarantine and customs departments offered a fast channel for the seafood,” explained Ma Jinglu, a manager at Xinjiang Yufei International Fishing Company. He also said the a direct rail and sea freight service from Gwadar to Xinjiang’s capital city of Urumqi started service in April 2016, and those routes have greatly facilitated the transportation of his company’s products.
> 
> In 2015, it was announced that Gwadar would be developed as part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) for a cost of $1.62 billion, with the aim of linking northern Pakistan and western China to the deep-water port. Construction on the Gwadar Special Economic Zone began in June 2016. It is being built on a 2,292-acre site adjacent to Gwadar's port.
> 
> The Gwadar Port is a flagship CPEC project under the Belt and Road Initiative. Nadeem Javaid, who advises Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif's government and works closely on the CPEC program, said the Gwadar-Xinjiang corridor should be operational from June of next year, and Pakistan expects up to 4 percent of global trade to pass through the corridor by 2020, Reuters reported.



*The seafood was incredibly fresh, as only 34 hours elapsed between the time it was caught in Pakistan's Gwadar Port to its arrival Xinjiang by air.*

Who needs CPEC to ship fish by air ?


----------



## JSCh

wiseone2 said:


> *The seafood was incredibly fresh, as only 34 hours elapsed between the time it was caught in Pakistan's Gwadar Port to its arrival Xinjiang by air.*
> 
> Who needs CPEC to ship fish by air ?


CPEC is about trade connectivity. So not only the hardware, but software(services) as well. For eg. from the article: “Gwadar’s quarantine and customs departments offered a fast channel for the seafood,”.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* 1st CPEC major energy project inaugurated to benefit 10 mln locals *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-07-03 23:05:59_|_Editor: MJ_






Photo taken on July 3, 2017. shows the Sahiwal coal-fired power plant in Sahiwal in Pakistan's eastern province of Punjab. The first major energy project under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) was inaugurated on Monday in Sahiwal in Pakistan's eastern province of Punjab. (Xinhua/Liu Tian)

SAHIWAL, Pakistan, July 3 (Xinhua) -- The first major energy project under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) was inaugurated on Monday in Sahiwal in Pakistan's eastern province of Punjab.

With its two 660-megawatt units, the Sahiwal coal-fired power plant is expected to generate 9 billion kwh of electricity annually to address about one forth of Pakistan's current power deficit, or electricity demand of 10 million locals, according to an official from the China Huaneng Group, a major shareholder of the Sahiwal power plant.

Nur Bekri, director of China's National Energy Administration, said at the inaugurating ceremony that the completion of the Sahiwal power plant is another milestone of China-Pakistan friendship and the plant will continuously inject driving power to Pakistan's economic development.

He said that the Chinese energy authority will continue to strengthen bilateral pragmatic cooperation with Pakistan in terms of energy so as to tangibly push forward the construction of CPEC to benefit peoples both from China and Pakistan.

The power plant was built within a 22-month period, the fastest in Pakistan. The power plant equips two high efficient generation units with a series of advanced de-pollution measures.

For his part, Chief Minister of Punjab Shehbaz Sharif said that the Sahiwal power plant is the first step to realize the blueprint of CPEC and it will bring tremendous improvement to the Pakistani economy.

Punjab Provincial Energy Secretary Asad Gillani told Xinhua that with the connection to the national grid, electricity generated from Sahiwal will be distributed to all Pakistan and help shorten periods of power cut in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* Pakistan's Chashma 4 connected to grid*
03 July 2017

*Unit 4 at the Chashma nuclear power plant in Pakistan was connected to the grid on 29 June. The Chinese-supplied pressurised water reactor (PWR) - the country's fifth power reactor - is expected to enter commercial operation by the end of August.*



_CNNC and PAEC representatives in Chashma 4's control room (Image: CNNC)_

A ceremony was held on 1 July to mark the unit's grid connection, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) announced today. The ceremony was attended by representatives from the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission and CNNC.

Chashma 4 is one of two CNP-300 units built at the site, in Punjab province. Construction began on unit 3 in March 2011. It achieved first criticality on 3 October 2016 and was connected to the grid on 15 October. The unit entered commercial operation in December.

Construction of Chashma 4 began in late December 2011. The Pakistan Nuclear Regulatory Authority granted permission on 9 February for fuel to be loaded into the unit, which achieved first criticality on 15 March. CNNC said the unit was connected to the grid at 11.36am on 29 June and is expected to be in commercial operation by the end of August.

The Chashma site - also referred to as Chasnupp - is already home to two Chinese-supplied 300 MWe PWRs: unit 1, in commercial operation since 2000, and unit 2, in commercial operation since 2011. Pakistan also has a 125 MWe Canadian-supplied pressurized heavy water reactor, Karachi unit 1, which has been in commercial operation since 1972.

Two 1161 MWe Chinese-supplied Hualong One plants are also under construction at the Karachi site. Construction of Karachi 2 and 3 started in August 2015 and May 2016, respectively. The units are scheduled to enter service in 2021 and 2022.

_Researched and written
by World Nuclear News
_
http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-Pakistans-Chashma-4-connected-to-grid-0307174.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Clutch

How China will change the face of northern areas of pakistan through CPEC connectivity to China! .... *A Forward Looking Video*
*





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## m haris khan

CPEC is not a Project is the Future of Paksitan


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

:/


----------



## Clutch

*Switzerland’s growing investments in Pakistan with CPEC as project of opportunities’*


 RECORDER REPORT
 JUL 23RD, 2017

 KARACHI

Pakistan is once again surfacing as an emerging market offering attraction to foreign investors. The GDP growth of over 5 percent, growing consumer market driven by the growing middle class, functional democratic institutions in the country and substantial improvements in the security situation of the country are all positive economic indicators. The economic horizon of the country is further brightened with the successful launch of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) whose positive effects are now surfacing on ground.

In a positive development, CPEC is beginning to be recognized by global investors as an initiative of good value to all investors who opts to derive business benefits out of it. It is a major shift from the earlier perception that CPEC is China-Pakistan centric and tends to isolate Pakistan from the radar of other global investors.

Swiss Business Council (SBC) Pakistan, in collaboration with the Swiss Embassy and Consulate General in Pakistan and its business associates in Switzerland took up the initiative to project these positive developments to global investors and in particular to market CPEC as a project of global value. The SBC's investment events, held for the purpose in March and April 2017 at Islamabad and Karachi respectively, which were widely participated by ambassadors, commercial councilors of foreign missions, business leaders and media.

As a follow-up to ground work in Pakistan, in early July 2017, a delegation of SBC Pakistan visited Switzerland to invoke Swiss investments and enhance bilateral trade between Pakistan and Switzerland, much driven by the opportunities offered under CPEC. In the events organized for SBC by its business partners in Switzerland, notably, Switzerland Global Enterprises (S-GE) on 4th July near Lucerne and by Swiss-Asian Chamber of Commerce (SACC) and Asia Society Switzerland (***) on 5th July in Zurich, the changing business and political dynamics in Pakistan and the region was debated and the value-addition offered to Swiss investors under CPEC was highlighted in terms of enhanced regional connectivity and accessibility to unexplored markets through state of art road and rail network, enhancement in the energy capacity of the country through an investment of over $35 billion and establishment of over 30 Special Economic Zones all over the country.

All the said events in Switzerland were remarkably well attended by the business leaders, bankers, Swiss business chambers and opinion makers, signifying the growing Swiss interests. The high point of the events was a high-level panel discussions on CPEC participated by a large number of business leaders, notably, from Nestlé, Sika, SACC, ***, SBC, Pakistan's Ambassador to Switzerland and the Swiss Consul General in Karachi.

In a meeting held at the Federal Secretariat of Economic Affairs (SECO) at Bern with Ambassador Livia Leu, the CPEC project was discussed at length and its salient features were presented. SECO is Switzerland's Ministry responsible for the economic affairs of the country.

Dr Aman Rashid (Pakistan's Ambassador to Switzerland) and Philippe Crevoisier (Swiss Consul General in Karachi) were part of the delegation with their strong presence at all of the events. Participants from SBC were Farhat Ali (President), Asif Ikram (Past President), K. M. Iqbal (Director), Kalim Farooqi (Member) and Fletcher P. Albert (Business Development Manager).

"Farhat Ali, President-SBC, while concluding the outcome of the trade mission to Switzerland stated: "It is encouraging that foreign investors have once again started to look at Pakistan with interest. The level and quality of participation at each of the events in Switzerland adds credentials to the changing trend of the investors in favor of Pakistan."

He said that "in the last two years, SBC in collaboration with S-GE, has managed to secure the foot print of six new Swiss SMEs in Pakistan. The target of 2017 is to motivate the presence of an additional six Swiss SMEs in Pakistan."

He further concluded that "Pakistan needs more of these global initiatives to reach out to foreign investors at their door steps. The perception of Pakistan in global fraternity is not favourable and needs dramatic improvement by reaching out, one-to-one, to the business leaders and opinion makers to correct this perception.

He said CPEC is something we now have in hand which must be utilized to full extent to present to the world the new positioning of Pakistan in the changing political and business dynamics in this emerging region of Asia where Pakistan has to play a significant role. European countries need new markets and accessibility. Pakistan, being an emerging market and strategically located has a good potential to fill in these gaps and capitalize on the given situation."-PR

*Copyright Business Recorder, 2017*


----------



## Introvert

*CPEC to create trading bloc of 3 billion people*

ISLAMABAD: The China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) has resonated at the World Trade Organization (WTO) in Geneva.

A roundtable focusing on the “One belt One Road” (OBOR) initiative of China was jointly organized by the International Centre for Trade and Sustainable Development (ICTSD) and Chinese Centre for International Economic Exchange (CCIEE) for ambassadors, delegates and trade experts at WTO. It is considered a part of Chinese global economic diplomacy, a message received by The News from Geneva said.

“The CPEC epitomizes South-South trade and investment at its best. It is providing stimulus to a deep regional economic integration and creating a trading block of three billion people - nearly half of the planet, which include half of world’s extreme poor. The deepening of economic integration will lower trade costs, essential for ending poverty” Pakistan’s Ambassador to WTO Dr Tauqir Shah said while speaking at a Belt and Road Initiative (BRI).

CCIEE Chief Economist Ms Wenling Chen, who was keynote speaker, showcased the CPEC as key example of what BRI stood for and frequently referred to the game-changer while explaining BRI to participants of the roundtable. She cited CPEC as an excellent example of intergovernmental coordination.

She highlighted the role of OBOR in global economic integration, explained the driving forces and objectives of BRI, underlined the interaction and mutual support between BRI and other components of global trade governance and how BRI can strengthen and guard multilateral trading system.

Ms Wenling Chen said BRI is for cooperation, peace, and mutual benefit of all the 60 plus countries involved in this initiative. She said OBOR is about connectivity, quality intra-governmental coordination, infrastructure development, trade, investment, global supply chains, financial integration and ultimately for elimination of poverty and development of whole region and 2 world at large.

While commenting on BRI, Dr Tauqir Shah gave Pakistan’s perspective on the CPEC as an early harvest component of BRI. He said OBOR is immensely important for the Global economy and critically significant for Pakistan.

“The CPEC, a US $54 billion initiative, has all the vital elements of economic development like - transport, highways, railways, ports, urban metro, industrial parks, information technology, last but not the least energy - considerable part of this is renewable energy.” The ambassador said the CPEC is proving to be a game-changer for Pakistan and the region, and will be a bridge between three engines of growth, - China, South Asia and Central Asia.

While highlighting economic significance of CPEC for Pakistan, he said the country had a four to five thousand MW energy deficit in 2013, which is 25% of its total generation capacity; and it was costing us 2% of GDP growth. “This development deficit needed an initiative of “Big Bang Scale”, like - CPEC. It is a set of 55 projects - 75% of funding is for providing 17000 MW of energy, over next ten years. This includes solar, hydro and Wind energy projects, many of these being foreign direct investment of Chinese private sector.”

Dr Tauqir Shah said the CPEC has created opportunities for everyone. The solar and wind energy projects have wind turbines and other components from Europe. “Our solar projects have consultants for quality assurance from Germany. During 2016, exports from Europe to Pakistan increased by more than 20%, from US $4.2 billion to $5.2 billion, primarily due to increased economic activity resulting from infrastructure development through CPEC.”

Citing another example to show the impact of CPEC on economy, he said that spurred by the CPEC infrastructure projects, Pakistan’s cement industry is expected to increase its capacity by 56 % to 70 million tons in next five years; Pakistan’s cement sector profitability grew 17pc in the last one year on account of higher domestic demand - credit to the construction sector as of Dec 2016, increased by 26pc.

The ambassador said the speedy implementation of the CPEC and the economic stimulus brought about by it has led to increase in demand of cement across Pakistan. Majority of existing cement plants in Pakistan are expanding, and licenses to set up 10 new plants has been given to foreign investors—mostly foreign direct investment.

He said that the hallmark of the CPEC is the north south highway and rail link, designed to link Arabian Gulf coast of Pakistan at Gwadar in south, to north western Chinese region of Xinjiang and Kasghar, thus reducing the distance of China’s northwest from Arabian Gulf from 14000 kilometers to 2500 kilometers, transforming the trade cost for whole region.

“We firmly believe the CPEC will result in increase in trade, investment and financial flows, bringing peace and prosperity to the region and even beyond.”

https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/218755-CPEC-to-create-trading-bloc-of-3-billion-people


----------



## Clutch

*CPEC Cranes berths increased to 9 from 6 in Gwadar... CPEC work still going full steam ahead*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

*CPEC: High-potential sectors identified for investment*
_




*PCJCCI official says capital should go towards productive sectors
By OUR CORRESPONDENT
Aug.05,2017
LAHORE: *Pak-China Joint Chamber of Commerce and Industry (PCJCCI) Founder-President Shah Faisal Afridi on Friday laid stress on taking on board representatives and stakeholders of the projects related to the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) before deciding the type and number of special economic zones (SEZs) planned along the corridor.

He expressed these views after meeting PCJCCI President Wang Zihai. Afridi urged the organisations working independently for strengthening Pak-China relations to share knowledge regarding the specification of SEZs to be set up by both countries.

He emphasised that it was important to direct investments towards the productive sectors and revealed that the PCJCCI was in contact with Chinese delegations and was well aware of the trends and dynamics in Chinese markets which Pakistan’s industry could cater to.

Pakistan, he said, could create a market for its goods by developing potent sectors through investments in technology and infrastructure.

The PCJCCI president said his organisation was taking initiatives to attract investment from China in eight high-potential sectors including furniture, handicrafts, textiles, fertilisers, cement, glass works, energy and pharmaceuticals.

“These sectors are identified after data sharing by both countries,” he said, adding Pakistan was in dire need of maximum SEZs to tackle the economic challenges being faced for decades.

“These special economic zones will strengthen the industrial base, boost economic growth and protect the national economy from external shocks such as global recessions,” Afridi said, highlighting the role played by SEZs in helping China integrate into the global economy.

“After a detailed analysis of current market needs, strengths and weaknesses of Chinese and Pakistani markets, the PCJCCI has delineated various sectors in which the formation of joint industrial parks and SEZs would do wonders,” he said.

Zihai said lack of cold-chain logistics and processing facilities were causing 50% wastage of agricultural products in Pakistan during harvest and transport. Chinese expertise and investment would help tackle the situation, he emphasised.

Published in The Express Tribune, August 5th, 2017.
_


----------



## Clutch

*Work on all portions of CPEC Western Route underway*
August 6, 2017
180




ISLAMABAD, Aug 6 (APP): The construction and land acquisition
work on all portions of the Western Route of China Pakistan Economic Corridor is under way and expected the major work on the Route would be completed by next year.
The shortest of all CPEC routes is Western Alignment of the CPEC which
is 2,463 km length and starts from Khunjrab, passing through Burhan (Hakla), DI Khan (Yarik), Zhob, Quetta,Surab and Hoshab and terminates at Gwadar.
An official of Planning Commission told APP that the Western Routes’
615 Kilometer Khunjrab-Raikot section has already been completed while Havelian- Abotabad-Manshehra (40 km) section will be completed by May, 2018.
He said work on construction of all five sections of Hakla-D.I.Khan
Expressway has begun.
This project is an important part of Western Route of CPEC and
the 285 km-long Motorway will be completed in two years at a cost of
more than Rs 142 billion.
He said that the project alignment starts at Hakla, near Tarnol interchange on M-1 and passes through Fateh Jhang, Mianwali,Kundal and ends at Yarak at Indus Highway (N-55).
He said that the alignment of motorway passes through
developing areas and its construction will generate new employment
opportunities.
Availability of high-speed transportation will pave way for
improvement of health and education sectors as well, and local
produces will easily be taken to the big markets.
He said that ground breaking of the up-gradation of
Zhob-Mughalkot section was performed by Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif in
December 2015.
He said that rehabilitation of D.I.Khan-Mughalkot section of
N-50 would be completed by 2018. Moreover he said that dualization of
531 km D.I.Khan to Kuchlak section of N-50 would be operational by
2020.
The objective of the CPEC is to promote trade ties with neighboring
countries Central Asian States and South Asian countries, which will ultimately prepare the
make Pakistan a trade hub in this whole region, he said.
Similarly, the Sorab-Hoshab highway forms an important link on the western route
of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and has been completed at an estimated
cost of Rs 22 billion.
The highway is 449 kilometers long and links the Gwadar port to the north.
The official said that with the completion of the highway, the distance time from
Gwadar to Quetta has been reduced from 48 hours to only 10 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

*Shahid Khaqan Abbasi vows to implement, personally supervise CPEC in Pakistan*
Firstpost • Aug 04, 2017 10:56 IST

By PTI






Newly-appointed Pakistan prime minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi has vowed to implement the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and personally supervise the speedy completion of all projects.

"Beyond CPEC, our economic cooperation will further enhance," said Abbasi at a meeting with Chinese Ambassador Sun Weidong on Thursday night.

_




File image of Pakistan prime minister Shahid Abbasi. Getty Images

The ambassador said that during the last four years, the bilateral relationship between China and Pakistan has attained new heights and he expressed belief that such ties will further strengthen under the leadership of Abbasi, reports Xinhuanews agency.


During the meeting, Sun conveyed the congratulatory message of Chinese president Xi Jinping to Abbasi on his election.

He said that the Chinese leadership is happy to see the smooth transition in Pakistan and will continue to support the government for the development and prosperity of the country.

On Tuesday, Abbasi, a Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) leader, was elected prime minister, after he won the National Assembly election with a majority vote, five days after the Supreme Court disqualified his predecessor, Nawaz Sharif._


----------



## Clutch

*Mutually beneficial CPEC*



August 10, 2017






by *DR AHMAD RASHID MALIK*




Trade is mutually beneficial to Pakistan and China. For Pakistan, it is a learning process to develop fast and competitive values to capture global markets and to become global traders. Pakistani businessmen are far behind of China, Korea, and Japan, just to speak of these three Asian dynamic traders. Pakistan accumulates trade-deficits with all these three countries. Before China, Japan used to be the largest trading partner of Pakistan but trade balance remained in favour of Japan since the 1960s. Still, it cannot be said that this was one-sided trade and that Japan denied opportunities and incentives to Pakistani exporters.

Pakistan traders did not capture the Japanese market because of their own fault – a lack of innovation. Now, China presents a large consumer market and it is up to Pakistani traders, exporters, and businessmen to capture the Chinese market along with other competitors. Access into the Chinese market would be as difficult as that of Japan and South Korea for Pakistani traders if they do not learn global competitiveness and develop innovation technologies.

Not only is the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is target of critics, they leave no stone unturned about the growing relations between Pakistan and China. A report was published in local newspapers that trade between the two countries ‘’runs one way’’. The report presented the picture that trade is not beneficial to Pakistan and the corridor will only promote China’s exports to Pakistan. This is a highly misleading impression and there is aneed to present a correct picture of Pakistan-China trade.

China is Pakistan’s largest trading partner. Mutual trade has crossed the $20 billion mark this year. There are such huge opportunities for Pakistan under the CPEC whether it is industry, agriculture, or the services sector. The recent imports from China consists of primary goods such as construction machinery and power generation equipment to build the essential infrastructure of the CPEC.

The CPEC projects under the Early Harvest Program will be completed next year. Many projects are to be completed this year. This was the first step toward building the infrastructure essential for industry. In the next phase, nine industrial zones will be created in different parts of the country. With this set up, the country’s reliance on imports will decrease and its capacity for exports will be enhanced.

Opportunities for the agricultural sector are huge. China has a large population of 1.3 billion and it has a huge agricultural market, over US$ 1 trillion, for exporters around the world. Demand for agricultural produce is ever increasing in China because of rapid urbanisation. Being a country on China’s border with an agricultural base, Pakistan will receive huge benefits to capture Chinese agricultural market through the fast land route of the CPEC. The United States, Brazil, and Australia dominate China’s agricultural market already. Being a strong agricultural economy, Australia maintains a huge trade surplus vis-à-vis China. Moreover, South Korea and Japan also maintain surplus exports to China.

Pakistan also has to develop its agricultural and industrial base to increase exports to China like these countries. The basic aim of the CPEC connectivity is to build Pakistan agricultural, industrial, and services capacity so that Pakistan not only increases its exports to China but to many other trading partners.

Pakistan’s fisheries and seafood are a highly profitable export to China. The distance is shortened to 10 days instead of 30 days via the Karakoram Highway. In January, Mufeng Biological Technology Cot shipped 7.46 metric tons of seafood, including squid, shrimp, pomfret and bonefish, from Khunjerab to be sold at local markets in Urumqi, Karamy as well as Beijing and Shanghai. China buys over 75 percent of Pakistan’s shrimp products.

Regular shipments started in April this year. It was reported in the media that two tons of shrimps were sold in one hour in Xinjiang. The CPEC land route became a profitable source for poor fishermen in Balochistan and Sindh and a source of national income for Pakistan. Around US$ 276 were added in the national kitty this year of which 75 percent earned from China alone. This is one example and many more would come.

China is an easy and a friendly market for Pakistani exporters and small businessmen. The exporters can double the market in few years from the current US$ 20 billion to US$ 40 billion, making the Chinese market most lucrative for Pakistani businessmen. Purchasing power is increasing in China. Pakistani small and medium size entrepreneurs could capture that market. The CPEC route is rapidly providing that opportunity, which was not available in case of Japan and South Korea, for instance.

CPEC is a capacity-building project. Pakistan would set up as many as 46 industrial zones with nine already prioritised. Over 700,000 million jobs will be created. The unemployed educated and un-skilled youth has greater chance to be engaged in various projects by making youth bulge as an asset for CPEC projects that would ultimately result in a boom for Pakistan’s exports to China.



The writer is a Senior Research Fellow at the Institute of Strategic Studies Islamabad. He writes on East Asian affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

*Chemical industry wants to become part of CPEC*
_




*PCMA suggests joint ventures with Chinese in chemical manufacturing
By OUR CORRESPONDENT
Aug.10,2017
LAHORE: *The Pakistan Chemical Manufacturers Association (PCMA) has called for forming joint ventures with China to make the local chemical sector a self-reliant industry.

The suggestion was made by PCMA General Secretary Iqbal Kidwai in a meeting with Pak-China Joint Chamber of Commerce and Industry (PCJCCI) President Wang Zihai on Wednesday.

Kidwai proposed inviting Chinese investors to consider joint ventures in chemical manufacturing and also suggested that the sector be made part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

*CPEC will allow Pakistan to become global leader*

He said the chemical industry formed the fabric of the modern world, converting basic raw material into more than 70,000 different products, not only for the industry, but also for all the consumer goods.

He highlighted the vast potential of Pakistan in chemical manufacturing and processing. PCMA’s vision was to transform the chemical industry of Pakistan from an import-oriented to an export-oriented Industry, he added.

“Due to absence of a naphtha petro-chemical cracker complex, the downstream industry is dependent on imports. Pakistan’s chemical imports constitute around 17% of the total import bill,” said Kidwai, adding Pakistan was spending over $5-6 billion every year on the import of chemicals with an average increase of 5-8% in coming years.

“Despite the enormous potential, the sector could not be tapped to its maximum due to some major constraints that include dependence on expensive imports, lack of industrial infrastructure and technology, lack of financial resources, energy shortages and weak trade policies.”

The general secretary was of the view that these constraints could be addressed if Chinese chemical manufacturers joined hands with Pakistani counterparts in terms of providing technology, knowledge and investment.

He also urged the government to facilitate local investors by providing soft loans and facilitating foreign investors in obtaining land and machinery.

Moreover, he pointed that Pakistani and Chinese experts should collaborate to bring more innovation in the chemical manufacturing process, we should invest in research and development aimed at chemical manufacturing through a more cost effective and eco-friendly processes, added Kidwai.

*CPEC investment pushed from $55b to $62b*

Speaking on the occasion, Zihai agreed that joint projects between Pakistan and China could explore the potential for the larger interest of both nations.

He said the chemical industry was the third largest in China, which accounted for nearly 13% of the nation’s GDP, but despite massive chemical manufacturing, there was increased demand in China.

“Almost all economic sectors in China rely on chemical goods, particularly in the areas of construction and car manufacturing,” said the PCJCCI president.

Published in The Express Tribune, August 10th, 2017.
_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

http://video.dunyanews.tv/index.php...stan-want-CPEC-to-be-closed-down#.WZZ77IFrlnE


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch




----------



## Clutch




----------



## Clutch

*BTI to organise conference on CPEC*







our correspondents
Advertisement

ISLAMABAD: Bridging Trade International (BTI) will organize an international investment conference in Portugal from October 12 to 15 to promote investment in China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

The conference will be organised in context of CPEC for promoting and bringing foreign investment, especially from the European Union (EU) countries. The conference titled “Bridging Trade and Investment Conference 2017” is being organised in collaboration with the Business Association of Portugal and other global partners, including Board of Investment (BoI) and business leaders, chief organiser of the conference Wasim Khokhar said on Thursday.

“We are committed to bring foreign investment for CPEC for exploring new markets in EU countries," he said, adding that the main objective is to enhance the level of foreign investment, concentrating specifically on the fields of infrastructure, software development, electronics, engineering, agro-food, value-added textile, tourism and construction industries.


----------



## Clutch

*Govt approves construction of two expressways to connect Malakand with CPEC*




By Web Desk
Posted on September 17, 2017

ISLAMABAD: The federal government has approved construction of two expressways to connect Malakand division with China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Adviser to the Prime Minister Engineer Amir Muqam said the one expressway would be constructed from Chakdara, Lower Dir to Khawaza Khela in Swat district, Radio Pakistan reported.


The other expressway will be constructed between Khawaza Khela and Bisham, Shangla district, he said.

*Read More: PM Abbasi inaugurates Kachhi Canal in Sui*
Engineer Amir Muqam said feasibility study of the expressways was in progress.

He said Rs6 billion have been allocated for this purpose in the current budget.

*Pakistan, China to foil conspiracies against CPEC unanimously: Ahsan*
September 16, 2017
2 Views
1 Min Read






Interior Minister Ahsan Iqbal has said that China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is an emblem of historic ties between the two countries.

He was talking to ambassador of China in Pakistan Sun Weidong who called on him here. He said Pak-China relations are based on mutual goodwill and long term cooperation in economic and defence fields.

During the meeting it was decided to impart training on modern lines to the law enforcement agencies. Ahsan Iqbal said Balochistan has great significance in CPEC project and it has been divided into northern and southern zones due to security reasons.

The Chinese ambassador expressed satisfaction over the security of Chinese citizens working on CPEC related projects in Pakistan. Ahsan Iqbal said Pakistan and China will unanimously foil conspiracies against China Pakistan Economic Corridor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

CPEC
*CPEC Joint Working Group Approved Three Projects For GB*
13 hours ago
60 Views
1 Min Read
ISLAMABAD, Sept 24 (APP): Meeting of CPEC joint working group on infrastructure held in Karachi has approved three projects for Gilgit-Baltistan. According to Radio Pakistan, Federal Secretary Communication Saddique Memon and High official of Chinese Communication Ministry represented their respective countries.

The projects approved include Gilgit Shandur-Chitral- Chakdara expressway road project costing Rs 22 billion and repairing of KKH from Raikot Diamer to Dasu in Kohistan will be carried out at a cost of Rs nine billion. The meeting also decided to complete Thakot to Havelian ongoing bypass road project by April next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

*Chinese firm to lend Rs15bn for Eastbay Expressway*
The Newspaper's Staff ReporterUpdatedSeptember 29, 2017
11
3

KARACHI: The six-lane 19.5km-long Eastbay Expressway in Gwadar will be developed by China Communication Construction Company (CCCC), which will give Rs15 billion interest-free loan, said Minister of State for Ports and Shipping Chaudhry Jaffar Iqbal on Thursday.

A memorandum of understanding (MoU) was signed earlier on Sunday.

Under the MoU, CCCC will develop the expressway as well as lay down two train tracks which will be connected to the Gwadar Port. The company will develop these projects under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

The minister said on Oct 18, a big vessel will be calling at Gwadar Port.

ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD
Next year, Pakistan’s longest runway and airport will be constructed at an estimated cost of Rs18-20bn for which China will give a grant, the minister added.

He said Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) is going to construct a business centre at the free trade zone which will be completed in a period of two years. The centre will house a community centre, as well as Customs, PNSC, FBR, and emigration offices.

The minister said a major chunk of land which belongs to Pakistan Railways is lying idle at Pipri. Under a plan, it will be used to start goods trains so that instead of loading containers from ports on truck, railways is utilised, he added.

Presently, around four thousand empty containers, left behind by shipping companies, are occupying space at Karachi Port. Under a plan and with the help of customs authorities these containers will be auctioned, he added.

Speaking on the occasion, Pakistan National Shipping Corporation Chairman Arif Elahi said that in order to enhance the oil storage capacity by 120,000 tonnes, PNSC will be constructing oil tanks at an estimated cost of Rs3.75bn.

Out of the total cost of Rs3.75bn, the federal government will be providing 50 per cent funds and the balance will be given by PNSC.

PNSC has completed its home work and efforts are afoot to get permission from relevant authorities, the chairman added.

_Published in Dawn, September 29th, 2017_


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* Coaches of Pakistan's first metro train service unveiled *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-10-09 01:24:04_|_Editor: Jiaxin_





ISLAMABAD, Oct. 8 (Xinhua) -- The first set of coaches and engine of Pakistan's first metro train service has been unveiled on Sunday in Lahore, the capital of the country's eastern Punjab province, officials said.

Shahbaz Sharif, chief minister of Punjab, unveiled the bogies and an engine of the Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT) in the presence of Chinese officials and engineers, as well as thousands of cheerful citizens.

The first consignment of the OLMT, including three coaches and two engines, reached Lahore from central China's Hunan Province last week.

A total of 27 sets of trains, each comprising five cars, are being produced for the project by the CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive Co., Ltd..

The project, as part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), will be the country's first modern mass rapid transit system and will be a fully automated and driverless system.

On the occasion, Shahbaz said the arrival of the first metro train represents a development worth celebration.

"Orange Line is not just a public transport project but a means of extending respect to citizens and delivering world-class transport facility," he added.

Talking about the CPEC projects, the chief minister said that all the development projects either completed or under construction under the CPEC had a singular aim of lifting Pakistani people's standard of living.

According to the Mass Transit Authority of the Punjab Province, the contractor has promised to deliver total 23 train sets before the end of this year.

Khawaja Ahmed Hassan, chairman of Orange Line Metro Train Steering Committee, said that around 75 percent of the construction work of the project were completed and it would be finished by the year-end.

An energy-saving air-conditioning system suitable for the constant high summer temperature and unstable voltage in Lahore is the main trait of the train, said the official, adding that the train has heat-resistant bogies which will increase its durability.

The OLMT is the first of the three rail lines of the proposed Lahore Metro project which is expected to transport half a million people daily.

The Orange Line, with operating speed of 80 km/h, is expected to be used by up to 250,000 passengers a day at 26 stations along the route of 27.1 kilometers.

Out of the total line, a 25.4-km section is to be elevated, while a 1.72-km section will be underground, and 0.7 km of the track will be laid in the transition zone between elevated and underground sections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

*CPEC – a masterpiece of Pak-China relations: Ahsan*





Samaa Web Desk

 5 hours ago

Categories:Economy
Tags:ahsan IQBAL, cpec, Pakistan, Sun Weidong
_





*Islamabad: Federal Minister for Planning and Development Ahsan Iqbal Monday said that China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), a masterpiece of ties between the two countries, was meant to connect the regional nations.*

“The CPEC is not against any country but is aimed at promoting regional trade, development and prosperity,” he said while addressing a luncheon ceremony held here in honour of outgoing Ambassador of China to Pakistan Sun Weidong.

Ahsan Iqbal, who is also Minister for Interior, said those, who were opposing the CPEC, wanted Pakistan as a fragile economy.

He said the CPEC was playing a key role in overcoming energy crisis in Pakistan, besides investment and new technologies were coming to the country because of it.

The minister said the CPEC would end sense of deprivation in Balochistan while the Gwadar port would play a key role in the development and prosperity not only of Pakistan but also of the region.

He said during the tenure of Ambassador Weidong in Pakistan, the CPEC project became a reality. Pakistan and China would foil all the attempts being made by the opponents of the project, who were criticizing it without realizing its importance for the region as well as the world.

The minister said it was quite encouraging that all the projects under the CPEC, which would help meet energy and infrastructure challenges being faced by Pakistan, were nearing completion.

The Chinese ambassador lauded the leadership qualities of Ahsan Iqbal and said that his efforts to execute different projects under the CPEC as Minister for Planning and Development were unforgettable. – APP_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch




----------



## Clutch

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918004859961475072


----------



## Clutch

*“Mad Dog” Mattis Barks About CPEC And Endangers NATO’s Afghan Caravan*
October 14, 2017
0






*Andrew Korybko |*

US Defense Secretary James “Mad Dog” Mattis recently said that “the One Belt, One Road also goes through disputed territory, and I think that in itself shows the vulnerability of trying to establish that sort of a dictate”, around which time he also threatened to work on revoking Pakistan’s “Major Non-NATO Ally” (MNNA) designation if it doesn’t cooperate more closely with the US in Afghanistan.

The US’ top military leader is implying that CPEC might become destabilized because it runs through supposedly “disputed territory”, and Trump’s earlier remarks in late August about Pakistan providing “safe havens for terrorists” pair perfectly with Mattis’ in suggesting that the Hybrid War on CPEC will be soon be waged through Afghan-based terrorists who supposedly “boomeranged” back into Pakistan as “blowback”.

This dramatic move would assuredly prompt a vicious response from the US, but Washington might have already shattered whatever remaining illusions the Islamabad elite may have had left

None of this should be surprising, however, since it should have been clear to most observers that the US would always be opposed to CPEC if even only by virtue of the fact that it represents China’s only reliable non-Malacca access route to the Indian Ocean.

Read more: CPEC’s vulnerabilities: Can Pakistan carve a way out?

Although there are other components to the Hybrid War on CPEC, particularly relating to the transnational region of Balochistan and India’s role in this entire asymmetrical campaign, the core of the US’ present efforts is to shape the narrative that Pakistan is a “Muslim terrorist-exporting Chinese ally”, and that Beijing and all other CPEC participants are at the very least indirectly complicit in supporting “terrorism” against the nation of India and American troops in Afghanistan.

The overall idea is to create an atmosphere of instability around CPEC that the US could attempt to blame solely on Pakistan, and the Mainstream Media would then exploit this weaponized narrative

This manufactured and artificial framing of the situation is designed to serve as the pretext for the US to sanction and then strike CPEC, with the latter being carried out under the guise of targeting “terrorists” who spilled across the border from Afghanistan back to their so-called “safe havens” in Pakistan. The overall idea is to create an atmosphere of instability around CPEC that the US could attempt to blame solely on Pakistan, and the Mainstream Media would then exploit this weaponized narrative to dissuade businesses from using this game-changing transport route.

Read more: Drones & Jets for India and threats for Pakistan: The ‘new…

All things considered, the whole point of this operation is to “contain China”, as the failure or weakening of CPEC would inordinately impact on Beijing by depriving it of its much-needed non-Malacca access route to the Indian Ocean, thereby retaining its erstwhile dependency on US-controlled transit areas in the South China Sea and elsewhere.

The US’ top military leader is implying that CPEC might become destabilized because it runs through supposedly “disputed territory”, and Trump’s earlier remarks in late August about Pakistan

That being said, the US should expect that Pakistan could react to these forecasted developments, or even the recent threats, by restricting the Pentagon’s overland and air transit through its territory to Afghanistan, though this is the “nuclear option” that Islamabad will probably only employ if its decision makers were confident that relations with the US were way too damaged beyond the point of any realistic rehabilitation and that their country had the full support of its multipolar partners in China, Russia, and Iran first.

Read more: CPEC: Is the sovereignty of Pakistan being compromised?

This dramatic move would assuredly prompt a vicious response from the US, but Washington might have already shattered whatever remaining illusions the Islamabad elite may have had left and inadvertently made this scenario more likely than it thinks.

https://sputniknews.com/radio_conte...ian-saudi-rapprochement-mad-dog-against-cpec/


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Gwadar Port Free Zone Under Construction in Full Swing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

CPEC 
work on Pakistan Railway ML1 project to start soon. 
The up gradation and dualization of Pakistan
railway’s main line track (ML1) from Karachi to Torkham at a cost of US$ 8 billion, would pave way to run fast moving trains in the country.
Pakistan and China have agreed to upgrade main line (ML1) to be
completed in next five years, would help provide an infrastructure to run fast moving trains in future. 
The Pakistan Railway would carry out up gradation and dualization of
main line track from Karachi to Torkham, at a cost of US$ 8 billion, of which US$ 5.5 billion would be a concessional loan from China while Asian Development Bank (ADB) would contribute remaining US$ 2.5 billion for the project.
“ML1 is used for 75 percent traffic but infrastructur and equipment on this line has not been improved since long which has resulted in decrease of railway speed from 120 to 60 KM per hour.
The upgradation of the ML1 would not only improve existing railway infrastructure and increase the current speed up to three times but would also support modern fast movement trains.
The cost of passengers and cargo service has increased due to low
speed, he said and added, Pakistan railways would be expanded.
Quetta Peshawar and Havilian Khunjrab would be linked through railway in the next phase to be started after this up gradation.

The railway network project formed the backbone of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) communications infrastructure projects and was of particular significance to regional connectivity. Both countries also shared the vision for developing effective railway
system from Kashghar to Gwadar which would provide a cost competitive mode of transportation and instant connectivity to China for transportation of goods.
Railways transportation is a critical element of
connectivity between Pakistan and China, adding, the implementation of railways projects would have a tremendous impact on socio-economic development of the region.
45 China engineers working on ML1, this is great project for Pakistan 




























More Pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* 100 Pakistanis offered full scholarship study in China *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-10-30 21:23:12_|_Editor: Liangyu_





NANJING, Oct. 30 (Xinhua)-- Ten Pakistanis started a two-year postgraduate course on Monday at a Chinese university as part of a commercial sponsorship program to offer full scholarships for 100 Pakistani transport personnel in the coming five years.

The program is funded by China Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC). The first batch of the ten students will attend Southeast University in Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province.

The scheme provides an opportunity for Pakistani government staff, technicians and graduates to study construction and operation of bridges and roads at Chinese universities, according to Lu Shan, chairman of CRBC.

"The China-Pakistan Economic Corridor is not only a corridor of physical connectivity, but also one of people-to-people exchanges," said Chen Shuai, an official with the National Development and Reform Commission.

The China-Pakistan Economic Corridor is an important part of China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative to build a trade and infrastructure network connecting Asia with Europe and Africa along -- and beyond -- the ancient Silk Road trade routes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

*No bottleneck in implementation of CPEC: China*
admin November 6, 2017 BusinessLeave a comment 6 Views



NC Monitoring Desk

BEIJING: China rejected reports that there is any bottleneck in the implementation of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) or the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI). Foreign Ministry spokesperson Hua Chunying said at a news briefing that the projects are going on smoothly. “I wonder how such conclusion was drawn and what basis and evidence of it,” Hua replied when asked to comment on the media reports that BRI projects were bogged down with problems in Pakistan, Uzbekistan, Kazakhstan, Indonesia, Thailand, Laos and Singapore. It is pertinent to mention President Xi Jinping’s ambitious project ‘BRI’, which includes China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), has been included in the Constitution of the ruling Communist Party of China in the just concluded once-in-a-five-year Congress. According to officials, the Chinese firms so far have invested USD 560 billion overseas under the BRI since 2013 and paid over USD 100 billion in taxes and created millions of jobs. The spokesperson further added, “The main objective of BRI is to synergize the development strategies of various countries through stronger international cooperation so as to give full play to each other’s competitive strengths for win-win development. Over the past four years and so, the building of the Belt and Road has progressed smoothly with fruitful outcomes and won extensive agreement and support from the international community. A growing number of countries have engaged in the cooperation and many projects have begun generating tangible benefits to the people of the relevant countries. The economic and trade cooperation along the Belt and Road has gained prominent achievements with smooth progress and a number of major cooperation projects are speeding up in their implementation.


----------



## Clutch

*What CPEC means for the Agricultural Industry *


----------



## Clutch

*CPEC projects set to enter next stage of execution*
_




*Seventh JCC to take decisive action on a dozen projects on Tuesday
By SHAHBAZ RANA
Nov.19,2017
ISLAMABAD: *The seventh Joint Cooperation Committee (JCC) of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) will take decisive actions on Tuesday on about a dozen projects that will help take these schemes to the next stage of implementation.

However, no major breakthrough is expected on deepening industrial cooperation between Pakistan and China.

*CPEC conference begins tomorrow*

A summary containing actionable points on about one dozen schemes related to energy, roads, uplifting Gwadar and developing Special Economic Zones (SZEs) has been moved to the prime minister for approval, said CPEC Project Coordinator Hassan Daud Butt on Saturday.

Approval is sought for the design of $260 million New Gwadar International Airport and final endorsement of $2 billion Karachi Circular Railways project, among other projects.

The current prioritised list of energy projects comprising 15 schemes of 11,110MW is also expected to be expanded. “The seventh JCC that will meet on coming Tuesday in Islamabad will pave the way for making 2018 a year of implementation of the corridor projects,” he claimed.

*Four new schemes to be part of CPEC*

The JCC is the highest decision making body of the $55 billion umbrella CPEC projects that has the mandate to review progress on ongoing schemes and take decisions on inclusion of new projects.

Minister for Planning and Development Ahsan Iqbal and China’s National Development and Reforms Commission Vice-Chairman Wang Xiatao will chair the JCC meeting.

Butt said Pakistan’s focus would now shift on industrial cooperation “which is necessary for the revival of industries in the country”.

However, no major breakthrough is expected in the 7th JCC, thanks to slow pace of work by the provinces on prioritised Special Economic Zones.
_


----------



## ghazi52

China will build $1.5 Billion National Science & Technology Park under CPEC in H-12 Islamabad near NUST.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

The key functions of the Science & Technology Park are:


To provide an exhibition and developmental platform for academia and industry (local and international)
To develop knowledge-based enterprises by undertaking research based routes to the development and commercialization of ideas and technologies
To act as a knowledge provider by establishing university research and education infrastructure, applied research laboratory facilities by public bodies at the Technology Park
To be a dynamic business and trading platform for local and international industries
To showcase Pak-China commodities in order to provide impetus to the existing collaborative ventures while simultaneously encouraging new linkages
To act as a wholesale and retail market
To provide Financial support services such as through establishing venture capital entities, regional development agencies and/or banks at the Technology Park
To provide modern e-commerce platform keeping up with latest global trends
To act as an investment and financing platform for novel startups and technologies
To set-up Business Incubators and Business Development Centers, both for male and female entrepreneurs alike.
The proposed Technology Park would be established primarily as a real-estate development entity co-owned by the government of Pakistan/COMSATS Institute of Information Technology and manned by the qualified professionals.

*Construction area for Pak-China International Science, Technology, Commercial & Logistic Park is 10,000 kanals *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

Tyre shop brigade is absent from this thread???

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

LoveIcon said:


> Tyre shop brigade is absent from this thread???



who is that?


----------



## Syed1.

It will teach us fastest way to change truck tire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Path-Finder said:


> who is that?



No prize for guessing


----------



## Path-Finder

LoveIcon said:


> No prize for guessing


Is this a hyper power! where technology from ancient times still outpaces modern tech?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Damn, it cost $1.5b to build the Burj al Khalifa as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahi812

Surprise! why don't they built this technology park in Gwadar?


----------



## The SC

Great news..Pakistan will share R&D with China..


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Nice initiative but was expecting this to be a bit bigger for *1.5 Billion price* tag


5 Times the size of what is in this model








Was expecting a bit bigger landscape






1.5 Billion is A lot of cash / investment should construct a fairly large zone
The construction should account for earth quakes as that region does gets Earth quake shocks


Instead of going after fluff the fancy archy entrance is cool but really has no real value







Just go for properly constructed 16-20 story corporate Buildings primed for latest tech

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

It must be hilarious for Chinese to view our Railways station the technology we use is so outdated

It is like visit to Museum










Stuff made in 1882 as written on the building !!! hahahaah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

*Reservations regarding CPEC echo in Senate*
Nadir GuramaniUpdated November 24, 2017
43
2

Senators on Friday presented a motion in the Upper House expressing concerns that Pakistan appears to be getting the short end of the stick in Free-Trade Agreements (FTA) struck up with Beijing as part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project.

Senator Mian Atiq presented a motion in this regard, which also raised concerns that China was not utilising various economic concessions granted to it by Pakistan.

The senator furrther said Pakistan's value-added exports have not benefited under the FTA agreements and there are concerns regarding the promotion of local industry.

A debate regarding the benefits of the project to Pakistan took place in the House after the motion was presented.

ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD
Lawmakers also voiced concerns that information regarding the project was being withheld. They also asked what Balochistan stands to gain from the project.

Senate Chairman Raza Rabbani subsequently asked who in parliament was withholding requested information and summoned all records pertaining to the matter.

*Benefits for Balochistan?*
"China has arrived in Gwadar and almost all the business conducted in Pakistan is being undertaken by China," PML-N's Senator Kulsoom Parveen said.

"What progress has Gwadar seen under CPEC, so far?" she asked."The people of Balochistan have not gained anything from the project."

"Maybe the people of Balochistan will only be given jobs to fix punctured tires," she said.

Chiming in, Senator Azam Moosa Khel stated that "CPEC will not be successful."

"What benefits have the people of Balochistan gained from the project?" the senator asked, echoing Senator Parveen's concerns.

*Transparency sought*
PPP's Senator Farhatullah Babar told the Senate that the business community had sought inclusion in the formulation of agreements with China. However, they were not accommodated, he regretted.

He also called for transparency in security arrangements for CPEC, pointing out that "pieces of information regarding the project have been withheld."

"We were told that there is a long-term plan but it cannot be shared," he added.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009




----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: Despite surfacing objections from the Chinese side on taxation and banking sectors for signing the Long-Term Plan next week, Prime Minister Shahid Khakan Abbasi has granted approval for inclusion of a dozen fresh projects as part of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC)’s agenda of upcoming Joint Cooperation Committee (JCC) meeting, including much-awaited *Karachi Circular Railway (KCR)* with an estimated cost of $2.07 billion.

On pattern of Chinese model, the senior officials meeting (SOM) will take place on Monday (tomorrow) and after ironing out differences, the JCC will formally meet on Tuesday (Nov 21) for signing of almost a dozen fresh projects for making part of CPEC with jacking up overall cost to $50 billion.

The signing of Long-Term Plan (LTP-2014-2030) is part of upcoming JCC agenda but official circles say that its evolutionary process as the draft shared by Pakistani side resulted into surfacing some “points” from Chinese side especially related to facilitation regarding Customs and State Bank of Pakistan for finalising mode of cooperation for payments related to trade transactions. Hassan Daud, Planning Commission’s Deputy Project Director at the CPEC, told journalists on Saturday that the list of energy projects would be revised with the expectations that more power projects would be made part of the CPEC after getting approval of JCC meeting, *including two projects of 100MW and 80MW at Gilgit as well as Taunsa Hydropower Project of 800MW.*

He said that Karachi Circular Railway (KCR) and Mainline-1 (ML-1) were strategic projects and finalisation of implementation plan for *dualisation/ up-gradation of rail line from Peshawar to Karachi (ML-1) *was expected to be finalised. When the official was asked to comment regarding Sindh’s claim for blaming the Center for creating stumbling block in the way of KCR, he said that it was strategic and deliverable project and group of experts could find out solution on the table.

The ML-1, he said, has been envisaged with estimated cost of $8.130 billion and first phase will be kick-started in 2018.

He said that it was decided in principle to focus upon increasing cooperation on industrial zones as four feasibility studies related to each one in Punjab, Sindh, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Gilgit-Baltistan was so far finalised and would be submitted for Chinese comments out of total nine Special Economic Zones (SEZs). “The sharing of feasibility studies will be done and future roadmap will be finalised,” he added. Currently, he said that there were total 22 projects under construction with the help of CPEC initiative with total cost of $27 billion of which 15 projects having cost of $22 billion were related to energy projects. In shape of Early Harvest Programme (EHP), he said that around 11,110MW related projects were under construction, expected to be completed in 2018.

He said that the design framework agreement for construction of Gwadar International Airport with cost of $260 million grant money was expected to be signed during this JCC meeting. The letter of expression (LOE) for Vocational Training and Friendship Hospital at Gwadar will also be finalised. The groundbreaking of Eastbay Expressway will be done on November 24, 2017, by Prime Minister Shahid Khakan Abbasi alongwith visiting Chinese leaders. For desalination of water of 5 million gallon in Gwadar, he said that this important project would be discussed and would be completed in one and half year period.


----------



## JSCh

* Karachi power station opens, part of CPEC *
Source:Global Times Published: 2017/11/30 22:38:39

The first unit of a coal-fired power plant built by PowerChina was inaugurated on Wednesday in Port Qasim, Karachi, Pakistan, a key project in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), the Xinhua News Agency reported.

The plant's generation capacity is about 9 billion kilowatt-hours and it is scheduled to meet the demand of 4 million households in Pakistan while overcoming power shortages in the country, the news report said. 

State-owned hydropower station builder PowerChina and a local company co-financed the $2.08 billion project, which took 36 months to build, the report said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

They made a proper shed over the coal area to keep it safe from rain etc wonder when they will build one at Port Qasim Coal Plant


----------



## monitor

Real questions persist about Pakistan’s ability to repay CPEC loans: report

Report also takes look at noticeable split between public narratives, private sentiments on CPEC

By RAHIMA SOHAIL
Nov.30,2017
A recently published report by The National Bureau of Asian Research (NBR) takes a look at the implications and obstacles of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor’s (CPEC) energy projects with the possibility of it exacerbating already fraught relations between Pakistan and India.

Energy is a big part of CPEC, with many high profile projects relating to it, including sixteen which are close to completion. PML-N came into power in 2013 with a mandate to fix a far-reaching energy crisis. In his speech to mark the occasion of CPEC’s launch in April 2015, ex-Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif declared that the project “will benefit all provinces and areas in Pakistan, and transform our country into a regional hub and pivot for commerce and investment.”

Five more CPEC power projects to get special treatment

Islamabad, thus, has a strong political interest in getting as many energy-related projects online as possible before the next national election in 2018 given their recent political struggles, states report’s author Michael Kugelman, who is the South Asia senior associate at The Wilson Center.

Of the over $50 billion in promised Chinese investment in CPEC, 60 per cent is for coal-fired power generation. The project offers “many potential benefits for Pakistan, ranging from improved infrastructure to increased employment and, more broadly, greater access to the global economy”, says Kugelman. Pakistan is currently disastrously short of electricity supplies and while CPEC will help Pakistan generate more power, it will not solve the broader energy crisis that is rooted in more than supply shortages, states the report.

“CPEC will not do much to address the fundamental drivers of that crisis—debt, corruption, a lack of a clear and coordinated energy policy process, and other factors that have little to do with supply-side considerations”, claims Kugelman.

The Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) not only has to look at the environmental implications for the region but also the host countries’ ability to meet their goals for reducing carbon emissions under the Paris Climate Agreement.

Moreover, the project for China is deeply dependent on “the precarious and uncertain security situation in Pakistan”. Stability in Pakistan’s security situation and economic performance is an increasingly critical interest for Beijing. Real questions also continue to persist about Pakistan’s ability to repay loans and whether the country is capable of financing its share of the new energy investments.

In a recent report by The Express Tribune, it was observed that the central government’s debt and liabilities increased to Rs21.4 trillion by June this year, which were about 68% of the total national output and is considered a dangerous level.

The report by Kugelman also takes a look at the noticeable split between public narratives and private sentiments on CPEC in Pakistan. While CPEC is envisioned as the project to integrate Pakistan into the global economy, officials and analysts acknowledge the risks of “placing all of Pakistan’s economic eggs in the CPEC basket”. With heavy investment from China, there is no longer a level playing field in Pakistan for other interested foreign investors.

It further discusses the impact CPEC will have on the already fraught relations between Pakistan and India. Beijing is New Delhi’s biggest strategic competitor in the region and the project “generates additional obstacles for Indian efforts to access markets and natural gas reserves in Central Asia”. India cannot currently reach these regions by land because Pakistan denies it transit rights on Pakistani soil.

India has repeatedly expressed severe reservations on CPEC. Not only is New Delhi critical of CPEC building projects in Gilgit-Baltistan which is part of disputed territory, but many policymakers view CPEC as China ‘encircling’ India in the South Asian region. There are not only infrastructure development and energy deals but also some naval and military-related projects.

“That CPEC is taking place on India’s doorstep and all across Pakistan is even more unsettling for New Delhi,” states Kugelman.

Monitoring CPEC is also a major focus of the US, which has thus far not been too vocal about the project, states the report. “CPEC is problematic because it represents major inroads made by a key strategic competitor in a region where the United States has been much less present than China.”

Five CPEC projects face the axe

However, if looked at through an economic lens, the intended outcomes of the project – energy security, better infrastructure, employment and stability – are desirable for the US because it aligns with its own interests in Pakistan.

The report also points out the benefit Iran gains from CPEC energy projects. The country has long wanted to complete a natural gas pipeline between Pakistan and Iran. Financial constraints have, however, stopped Pakistan from developing its portion.

While CPEC faces many obstacles, Pakistan has moved quickly to address them. It has moved quickly to address concerns about security and offered up a security force of nearly twenty thousand soldiers to protect CPEC workers, as well as a separate maritime force to protect Gwadar port. “The the risks will remain high though, particularly in Balochistan.”

However, at the end of it Pakistan emerges as a winner. In time, the generation of more electricity and harvesting of indigenous resources could end the country’s dependence on imported oil and gas from the Middle East.

CPEC has raised fears in Pakistan of another ‘East India Company’


Islamabad’s objections to some of the preconditions to Chinese investments are a sign of chinks in the ‘all weather’ friendship

Share
Share on linkedin

The old port in Gwadar, Pakistan. The development of Gwadar and the infrastructure projects of road and rail linkages across Pakistan are the glamorous aspects of the CPEC
The old port in Gwadar, Pakistan. The development of Gwadar and the infrastructure projects of road and rail linkages across Pakistan are the glamorous aspects of the CPEC(REUTERS)
Updated: Dec 01, 2017 20:53 IST
By Vikram Sood

The sudden announcement in November that Pakistan had withdrawn its proposal to include the long-stalled Bhasha-Diamer Dam as part of the Chinese-financed China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) caused quite a stir in Pakistan. Both the World Bank and the ADB had refused to fund this project without a ‘No Objection Certificate’ from India. Of course, Pakistan would not approach India for this. Assuming that their all-weather friend would agree to help, Pakistan approached China in May and Beijing agreed to get this project off the ground after it had languished for 15 years. There were preconditions about ownership, maintenance costs and collateral security. Apparently, these were unacceptable to Pakistan. This perhaps marks the first chink in the CPEC, a far cry from the euphoria seen two years ago.

Pakistani leaders were in awe of Chinese President Xi Jinping when he visited Islamabad on April 20, 2015, and received him with full honours. There was delirious frenzy about the gifts the beloved leader was bringing. Xi had described his visit as a “second home coming,” reaffirming that the bilateral friendship remained higher than the mountains. In addition to this, Xi brought with him a magnificent deal of the kind Pakistan could not refuse — a $46 billion proposal for a CPEC fully paid for by the Chinese, a total which was later increased. It was a mega-project that covered energy and infrastructure projects and designed to lift Pakistan’s underperforming economy.

The Chinese investment plan for an economic corridor from Kashgar through Gilgit-Baltistan to Gwadar promised twice as much FDI that Pakistan had received since 2008. There was a military-political consensus on the CPEC. In their euphoria, and with eyes constantly fixed on India, the Pakistani establishment failed to neither read the fine print nor do their math. They did not factor in that the billions the Chinese were going to invest was about 20% of Pakistan’s $270 billion economy. In addition, by 2030 Pakistan would have to pay back $90 billion and this would be an additional burden.

The China Development Bank and the National Development Reform Commission of the Chinese government had prepared the full project. For the Chinese the project is an important link to their grandiose Belt Road Initiative and there are at least three major interests for China in the CPEC.

The first is access to Gwadar for obvious geostrategic and economic reasons. The development of Gwadar and the infrastructure projects of road and rail linkages across the country are the glamorous aspects of the projects. The second is establishing a security and communication grid all over Pakistan. A fibre optic link between Pakistan and China that covers the entire country and reaches Gwadar is now part of the CPEC. In addition to the security aspects, the Chinese see this is as a transmission carrier, which would enable the Chinese to popularise their culture. The corridor has to go through the restive Balochistan and the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa provinces. There are security issues and the Pakistan Army has raised two special security divisions to guard the Chinese labour deployed there and the equipment all the way from Gwadar to Rawalpindi and Khunjerab.

When the plan speaks of joint efforts against terrorists the Chinese have the Uyghurs in mind, not just protection of their own enterprises and labour in Pakistan. The project also includes a system of monitoring and surveillance across Pakistan. The third is establishing control over Pakistan’s agriculture for feeding its impoverished Kashgar district of Xinjiang. Thousands of acres of agricultural land will be leased out to Chinese companies for agricultural projects. The plan is to provide assistance for mechanisation and scientific techniques in various aspects such as livestock breeding, hybrid varieties and precision irrigation.

However, in March, the Nawaz Sharif government informed the Pakistan National Assembly that Chinese firms were given a number of tax concessions across the entire CPEC projects as incentive for working in troubled zones. The Chinese will have industrial parks or special exclusive economic zones that should meet specific conditions with a perfect infrastructure for their investment and projects, with Chinese employees.

Related story
Top Stories
It’s Xi Jinping, not Shinzo Abe, who has catalysed the need for Quad
Top Stories
Pakistani government is a civilian facade used to conceal iron fist of the army
Top Stories
Chinese veto to UN action against Masood Azhar: Here’s how India can respond
Top Stories
Is the art of courteous conversation on its last legs?
The Chinese plan could be to manage a very dependent nation that provides access to a deep-water port in the Arabian Sea and an opportunity to outflank a rival in south Asia. Some Pakistani parliamentarians fear that the CPEC could mark the arrival of another East India Company.

Vikram Sood is former chief, Research & Analysis Wing

The views expressed are personal


----------



## Clutch




----------



## ghazi52

1956 – *Pakistani* Prime Minister Huseyn Shaheed Suhrawardy and *Chinese* Premier Zhou Enlai signing the *Treaty of Friendship .*
*






Chairman Mao Zedong (L) interviews the Pakistani Prime Minister Huseyn Shaheed Suhrawardy (R 




*

The Chinese leader Mao Zedong, center, meeting with Zulfikar Ali Bhutto, right, the prime minister of Pakistan, in Beijing in 1976.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* Spotlight: China transferring high-quality industrial capacity to Pakistan through economic corridor building *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-06 23:09:16_|_Editor: yan_
by Liu Tian

ISLAMABAD, Dec. 6 (Xinhua) -- China is transferring its high-quality industrial capacity to its close neighbor Pakistan under their multi-billion-U.S.-dollars project of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, with the latest example being the inauguration of the first unit of Port Qasim coal-fired power plant using the world most advanced super critical thermal technology.

The first unit, which is expected to generate 4.5 billion units of electricity annually, is a highly efficient and environment friendly generator that will consume less amount of coal and reduce emission of sulfide with its limestone-gypsum wet desulfurization technology.

Agha Saeed Khan, a supervisor at HSE department in Port Qasim plant, said that people can use their bare eyes to tell the differences between the modern coal-fired power plant and other thermal plants with outdated technologies. "We have a power plant right beside us which has been running on the fossil fuel since a long time ago. You can see smoke there and compare with the chimneys this power plant is doing, you can see the differences," the young guy told Xinhua.

The Port Qasim is a "zero emission" power plant, according to Yan Zhiyong, chairman of the Power China, the constructor of the new coal-fired plant. He said that "You can see the white smoke' from both the chimney and cooling tower. It is actually water vapor."

He said that during the 168-hour test running period, indicators on emission monitored by the power plant were all better than the World Bank standards. "It is because that we provide the Port Qasim plant the world's most advanced coal-firing technologies and equipment with the world's top design and construction work," he further explained.

Yan said that his team, from planning and designing to constructing and operating, passed their high capacities, advanced technologies and progressive experiences to the Pakistani side to help the country develop its own modern power sector with minimized costs and maximized achievements. "This is the idea of Power China to involve in the Pakistani market," he told reporters in Port Qasim recently.

"We also put great importance to forge a professional Pakistani team in the power plant. We pledged that the first team to operate and maintain the Port Qasim power plant must have our Pakistani friends. And now, we have a Pakistani team that can run such a world top class coal-fried power plant," he added.

The second unit of the power plant is expected to be launched in February next year. At that time, the power plant will provide 9 billion unit of clean and cheapest electricity to about 4 million Pakistani families, according to Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi.

Meanwhile, at the edge of Cholistan desert, a 300 megawatt solar power farm has become the major electricity source for about 280,000 families in Bahawalpur. The solar power farm was recently awarded the Luban Prize for Construction Project (Overseas Project), China's top prize in construction industry, for its outstanding construction quality.

In a short period about two months, the first 50 megawatt solar plates were all installed, which was supposed to take half a year to fulfill, and the entire farm was completed in June last year. since then, the farm has generated some 730 million units of electricity for Bahawalpur.

Mohammad, a Bahawalpur resident, told Xinhua that they are happy to have the solar farm as it tremendously shortened local load shedding by about 10 hours in torrid summer.

The high standard of construction in the solar plant allows automatic plate washing system to perform its role to maintain effective power generating.

Gong Xiaobin, executive director of China First Metallurgical Group Co. Ltd. (CFMCC) Pakistan Branch, told Xinhua recently in Karachi that a series of new technologies in China were used in building the solar plant and the company also developed some proprietary technologies during the construction.

"It is the first time for the CFMCC to build a new energy project, we brought China's new technologies to Pakistan and we are following the spirit of the craftsman in this project," Gong said.

He said that as people in Pakistan are growingly aware of the worsening smog weather in Punjab Province, outdated fossil consuming power plant should be replaced and the green energy like solar power is a choice for Pakistan.

Along the economic corridor, Chinese companies like Power China and CFMCC are using their expertise in helping develop Pakistan's infrastructure in various industries, thus paving the way for the country to achieve its "Vision 2025".

According to the blueprint, Vision 2025 will provide a conceptual platform for the revival of sustainable and inclusive growth, benefiting all citizens of Pakistan, strengthen development foundation and enable the country to achieve international development goals within their respective time frames.


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram Police Force established to safeguard the Karakoram Highway . Gilgit Baltistan.


----------



## Clutch

*CPEC Balochistan and Western Route*

December 09, 2017



We are living in a world that in spite of advancement is also fastened to the barbaric ways that justify annihilation in the name of personal interests. Previously if territorial disputes had torn the world apart, today ideological and cultural differences under the prevailing concept of sovereignty have disrupted the world order. We have never yearned for peace as much as we do today. The new phenomenon of non-state actors has given rise to a faceless enemy who is hard to identify, easy to buy, and capable of causing incalculable and unexpected destruction. Terrorism is a new name of world conflict. Its scourge inflicts almost the entire world and Pakistan is no exception. For the last 15 years, since the start of the war against terror in Afghanistan, Pakistan is struggling to eliminate this menace. Almost 70,000 people have died that includes casualties of army and police officers. It obliterated Pakistan’s economic hub, Karachi into, pieces. It rampaged through our schools killing innocent children. It turned the peaceful terrains of FATA into terror machinery. It diverted our resources from education and health to the capacity building of security and law enforcement forces. Unfortunately, Pakistan has to face conflicts on two fronts, one from India and another from Afghanistan. Now with both joining hands to stop Pakistan from getting its share of global economic development from China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), the need is greater than ever to learn, how to avoid war, resolve conflicts and establish peace. In times to come Pakistan, because of its strategic location, and being an essential partner in the CPEC , would rise and shine. And the jewel in this decoration would be Balochistan . Pakistan’s future lies in Balochistan . It is for this very reason that the country should focus on Balochistan , especially the economic, social and political implications of CPEC on the Western Route . Running through one of the toughest and most underdeveloped regions, the Western Route is seen both as the reason for hope and fear for the people living there. 

Balochistan is areas-wise the largest and the least populated province of Pakistan. Rich in mineral resources, the province has been the source of comfort and economic activity for the rest of Pakistan. The irony is that the province itself could not savour the benefits of its resources. Most of the blame for this underdevelopment is laid on the tribal chiefs who by design wanted to see their people uncultured, uneducated and poor. However, it was the responsibility of the centre to ensure that Balochistanreceived its share of socio-economic development. Education, health and law and order were federal subjects until the arrival of 18th Amendment in 2010. Somehow inertia prevailed both in the provincial and federal governments on providing the Baloch their due rights. Consequently, a sense of deprivation led to a feeling, in the natives of Balochistan , that the state was biased and the Punjab-led bureaucracy and military had exploitative relations with Balochistan . These negative feelings against the state, compounded with the insurgency in Balochistan , kept the province politically unstable for decades. Five military operations have been carried out so far to suppress the insurgency. An Army Corps along with police, frontier constabulary and different shades of law enforcement agencies have been put in place to keep Balochistan from withering. Local Lashkars were raised to defeat insurgents, but a toxic mixture of sectarian and Islamist militants made these Lashkars even more deadly. Balochistan saw the worst sectarian killing of the Hazara Shias at the hands of Lashkar-e-Jhangvi. The group has been largely supressed. 

Balochistan today needs more attention than a simple development strategy does. A policy shift to empower the people of Balochistan so that they become the real stakeholders of the project is required. It makes essential for the government to look at the Western Route from five angles. One, the development of economic zones, so that the route does not comprise just roads passing through difficult terrains. Two, development of human resource to give ownership of the project to the locals so that they are directly involved in economic activities. Three, arrangements are made to manage migration and urbanisation. Four, development of a policy framework to handle ethnic and sectarian divide likely to ensue due to in-migration and urbanization. Five, increasing peace prospects with countries that could potentially intervene to disrupt development in Balochistan . India could challenge CPEC in more than one ways. 

The question is what kind of peace do we want in Balochistan ? A peace obtained by just averting conflicts or insurgency would have no real value. Often oppressive policies leading to the human rights violation are used to enforce such superficial calm. This kind of peace has existed in Balochistan for over seven decades with the result that the province gives a spectacle of a garrison. 

What we require today is lasting or positive peace. Peace, resulting from respect for human rights. Peace, incurred from justice dispensed to every person without discrimination. Peace, borne out of maintenance of the rule of law, good governance, and social cohesion. It is this peace that would eventually bring about a sustainable change in Balochistan . No foreign hand would be able to play any negative role to the extent that it annihilates our system if our people have faith in the state and its institutions. 

Unfortunately, in Pakistan injustice and institutional and administrative corruption has made people desperate. People take law into their hands without qualms. The powerful make the weak rot in subjugation. Health and education have become so expensive that people survive to eventually die of incurable diseases and a lead a life devoid of knowledge and learning. Such treatment makes people lose their trust in the government. 

In this equation, China would be loath to see Pakistan at war with itself. China knows that terrorism will haunt CPEC and that the hostile regional forces would try to sabotage this initiative. But China would have little patience for Pakistan’s policies leading to political instability. The roots of ethnic and sectarian violence are entrenched in the psyche of this nation. One spur and people can start killing one another. Balochistan can be engulfed in this fire easily unless the government in the centre makes Balochistanautonomous under the 18th Amendment and trusts its people for their loyalty towards the state.



The writer is a freelance journalist based in Lahore.


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

check ur knowledge regarding CPEC 

https://www.geo.tv/latest/171353-qu...ow-about-the-china-pakistan-economic-corridor


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch




----------



## Clutch

*Gwadar Port to become formally operational next month: Hasil Bizenjo*







APP

_




KARACHI: Gwadar Port will be formally operational and open to the world by end of next month and there will be first international expo at Gwadar on January 29-30 to project the potential of Gwadar, mainly of Special Economic Zone.

Gwadar Port is a deep-sea international port with draught of more than 18 meters.

Mother ships can easily anchor at the port.

Federal Minister for Ports and Shipping Mir Hasil Khan Bizenjo also revealed that his ministry in next couple of weeks would float tender for the construction of much talked about and long-awaited mega project of Elevated Expressway -- linking Keamari, West and East Wharf to Northern Bypass. This would be operative in next two years.

He was speaking at a meeting of FPCCI Standing Committee on Ports and Shipping, here on Monday, which was attended by number of senior businessmen and officials of Ministry of Ports and Shipping, and of Karachi Port Trust, Pakistan National Shipping Corporation, Gwadar Port and Gwadar Development Authority.

Chairman Chinese Overseas Ports Holding Company was prominent at this event, organized by Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry.

Ports and Shipping minister invited private sector of the country to come ahead and operate ferry services within or outside the country including Chabahar Port, Dubai or Qatar.

The government would never operate any ferry service. It was the job for local private sector. The government would only support and facilitate the businessmen, he said.

He stressed the local investors to lead in development of associated facilities to Gwadar Port, Gwadar City and Special Economic Zone there, and other CPEC linked mega projects in Balochistan. Also, the local businessmen could set up resorts and entertainment facilities along coastal highway, at Ormara and Gwadar.

The Chairman, Chinese Overseas Ports Holding Company, appreciated the support and cooperation from Pakistan government and Balochistan government, Pakistan Army and the civilian population in successfully carrying forward/executing the Gwadar Port and associated facilities.

_


----------



## jupiter2007

Hope for the best but Gwadar progress is quit slow.

We need to invite more countries to invest in CPEC. Joint venture in ever field possible, housing, Education, vocational training, hotel, motel, Resturant's, entertainment (Cinema), theme park, malls, Transportation (bus system, monorail, train, and bullettrain), automobile/parts manufacturing, Hospital, clinics, IT, Science & technology, power plant, renewable energy (solar power, wind power, hydroelectric power, geothermal energy, Bilal fuel,tidal power), Trash/garbage processing plant, desalination plant, artificial lakes, water reservoirs, black water treatment plant, seafood farming & export, meat slaughtering plant & export, etc.

Supreme Court should also investigate about Gwadar and surrounding area land sold for pennies to army and ex-army personals during Musharraf era.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

e-paperWED DECEMBER 27, 2017
Writer's ArchiveVIEW ALL WRITERS



CN.
search


Home

Latest

National

Today's Paper



















*CPEC: the long-term plan*

Listen








Despite political events in the country created by some narrow vested interests, the 7th Joint Coordination Committee (JCC) meeting on CPEC was successfully held on November 21, 2017 in Islamabad.

Our Chinese counterparts showed complete resolve and commitment to successfully complete all CPEC projects in a timely manner. The 7th JCC also officially approved the Long Term Plan (LTP) of CPEC. It is a standard practice around the world that a bilateral agreement cannot be made public unless it is approved by both parties. But unfortunately some cynics in the media tried to generate unnecessary controversy by publishing an incorrect version of LTP. As we promised, we have released the LTP for the public and the media.

The development of any country is based on its industrialisation process. The qualitative difference between the developed and the developing countries is the difference in their degree of industrialisation. Where developed countries have now entered a post-industrial age, developing countries are still struggling to complete their industrialisation process and modernise their economy. The PML-N has believed in and consistently strived for industrialisation of Pakistan. In light of this vision, the PML-N government initiated work on CPEC immediately after coming into power. CPEC has assumed worldwide attention due to its significant contribution towards removing energy and infrastructure growth bottlenecks from Pakistan’s economy. It provides Pakistan a great opportunity to leapfrog to expedite the processes of industrialisation.

The LTP provides a conceptual framework for CPEC up to 2030; it also gives a framework for the industrialisation of Pakistan. To finalise the LTP, the government of Pakistan consulted provinces, federal ministries and their respective technical groups. The plan is completely in line with the seven pillars of ‘Pakistan Vision 2025’; these pillars are founded on the economic principles of inclusive and sustainable development. The seven salient feature of the LTP are connectivity, energy, trade and industrial parks, agricultural development and poverty alleviation, tourism, cooperation in areas concerning people’s livelihood and non-governmental exchanges and financial cooperation. The spirit of the LTP is best captured in the following statement, “...CPEC will greatly speed up the industrialisation and urbanisation process in Pakistan and help it grow into a highly inclusive, globally competitive and prosperous country capable of providing high-quality life to its citizens.”

I will briefly discuss some of the salient features of CPEC’s long-term plan to illustrate its central role in the industrialisation of Pakistan.

Connectivity is the cornerstone of development. It increases the flow of goods, information and people across regions. That is why an integrated transport system is central to the LTP. It includes the construction and development of Kashgar-Islamabad, Peshawar-Islamabad-Karachi, D I Khan-Hakla, Sukkur-Gwadar Port and Dera Ismail Khan-Quetta-Sohrab-Gwadar road infrastructure to improve inter/intra-connectivity in Pakistan and China. The development of Gwadar Port city, Gwadar airport and Easy Bay expressway are going to transform the city of Gwadar into a maritime trade hub and a new smart port city of the region. It will also lead to the industrialisation of Balochistan.

Information technology is critical for development. In this regard, we have laid a cross-border optical fibre cable between Pakistan and China, and agreed to cooperate in promoting technologies of the fourth industrial revolution in Pakistan.

In the energy sector, both countries will enhance cooperation in the fields of oil and gas, electricity and power grids. The focus is on thermal power, hydropower, coal gasification and renewable power generation and modernising power transmission networks. CPEC has already addressed the major energy bottleneck in Pakistan. Almost over half of the 10,000 MW energy added recently to the national grid comes from CPEC.

To build the industrial base of the country, new industrial parks/ special economic zones (SEZs) will be built all over the country. Both countries will cooperate to improve efficiency in the textile and garment industries, both of which are the backbone of Pakistan’s export sector. Engineering-based industries will also be developed in Pakistan.

No country has successfully industrialised without modernising its agricultural sector. CPEC will allow us to modernise agriculture through the introduction of new technologies such as biological breeding, drip irrigation etc. The emphasis is to improve incomes of small farmers by increasing their productivity and efficiency.

Coastal tourism can be a new niche for Pakistan. CPEC will allow us to build coastal leisure and vacationing centres across the Keti-Bander-Karachi, Sonmiani-Ormara, Jhal Jhao, Gwadar and Jiwani routes. CPEC is about cooperation at all levels between both countries, including non-government organisations and people-to-people interactions. For cross-fertilisation of ideas and cultures, exchange of students, tourists and academics will be an integral component of the corridor.

Pakistan and China will be enhancing monetary cooperation between their central banks. Both countries agree on bilateral currency swap arrangements and would prefer making payments in RMB and rupees regarding CPEC projects rather than any third-party currency.

According to the LTP, the implementation of CPEC will take place in three phases, with clear goals. In the first phase, that is – by 2020 – the major bottlenecks in Pakistan’s socio-economic development will be completely addressed and “CPEC shall start to boost the economic growth along it for both countries” (LTP document, p 10).

The second phase will be done by 2025, all the infrastructure of CPEC will be ready and all industrial projects will have been completed. As a result, CPEC will have a major impact on the livelihoods of people living along the corridor. The goals of Vision 2025 will be achieved and there will be more balanced regional economic development.

The third phase of the LTP will mature by 2030. The endogenous mechanisms for indigenous inclusive and sustainable economic growth will be in place in Pakistan. As per the LTP: “CPEC’s role in stimulating economic growth in Central Asia and South Asia [will be] brought into holistic play, and South Asia shall grow into an international economic zone with global influence”.

Pakistan is a democratic country where provincial governments are not just autonomous, but are also led by different political parties which are staunch opponents of each other. The federal government and all provincial governments are united in making the LTP and CPEC a game-changer for Pakistan.

Pakistan is a country full of promise and potential but due to strategic mistakes in the past we haven’t realised our true development potential. The PML-N government is committed to prioritising the economic interests of the country by engaging in the geo-economics – instead of geo politics – of the region through CPEC.

CPEC is a major step taken by Pakistan to transform itself as an economic nation and become hub of trade, commerce and manufacturing in the region. Without industrialisation we cannot resolve many of our socio-economic problems and CPEC is our opportunity to become an industrialised country. The sustainability of this qualitative shift mandates the collective support of all national stakeholders, including the media, to turn this dream project of Pak-China friendship into an everlasting joint enterprise for shared destiny and prosperity.



The writer is the federal minister for planning, development and reform, and interior.

Twitter: @BetterPakistan





advertisement


*Comments*
advertisement


PRIVACY POLICY | CONTACT US | BACK ISSUES
© 2017 THE NEWS INTERNATIONALBack To Top


----------



## JSCh

* Highway in northern Pakistan partly open to traffic *
 CGTN
*Published on Dec 26, 2017*

Sections of a China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) highway have been partly opened to traffic. The two parts of the six-lane highway, measuring 40 kilometers, are in northern Pakistan and will stretch further north to connect with the Kara-ko-rum highway, a key artery of the CPEC for northern Pakistan. It is expected to improve transportation and help boost the local economy and people's livelihoods.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

wow . due to cpec we overcome electricity shortage


----------



## Clutch

*CPEC’s Centre of Excellence fails to fulfill core responsibility*


_




*Established at a cost of Rs1.2b, it has been unable to conduct studies or research helpful in policymaking
By SHAHBAZ RANA
Jan.03,2018
ISLAMABAD: *The China-Pakistan Economic Corridor’s (CPEC) policy think tank, set up at a cost of Rs1.2 billion to fill policy gaps, is struggling to perform its core tasks even two years after its establishment due to misplaced priorities of the government.

Due to absence of a home-grown policy, the $60 billion CPEC is guided by a voluminous study that was carried out by the China Development Bank which became the basis for the Long-term Plan 2017-2030. At the time of approving the Centre of Excellence project, there was hope that the country will soon have research-based studies in important areas of CPEC, according to government officials who were involved in setting up the centre.

*CPEC could develop into Pakistan’s debt trap*

About two years ago, the government had set up the Centre of Excellence of CPEC with the aim of providing “policy guidelines to the Ministry of Planning and Development and other relevant ministries” in integrating the economies of the two countries. Its other key goal was providing empirical policy guidelines for best use of the $60 billion corridor and other foreign direct investment that will flow in because of CPEC.

In early 2016, the five-year project plan for the Centre of Excellence was approved at a cost of Rs1.215 billion.

The project’s objective was to “provide policy-based research guidance to federal and provincial governments and implementers of CPEC projects to enable an efficient and coordinated implementation, ensuring maximum benefit to both economies and society at large”.

The Department was also supposed to offer Masters in Chinese Economy and Masters in Chinese Cultural Studies within one year.

Two years down the line, the centre’s work is limited to only holding roundtable conferences and publishing articles in the media to counter propaganda against CPEC. It has also moved away from the five thematic research areas, showed internal papers of the Centre of the Excellence.

Since its inception, the centre has not produced even a single research paper in thematic areas of job growth and human resource development, urban development in Pakistan, financing and financial sector Integration, regional connectivity, trade and industry cooperation and socio economic impacts of CPEC.

The centre took over one year to set up and was inaugurated only in March 2017, said Dr Saleem Janjua, the head of urban development unit of the centre. He said that the centre was not responsible for the delay, adding that it has started conducting roundtable conferences.

The key obstacles in achieving the objectives were using the Center of Excellence for image-building activities by the Planning Ministry and hiring people with an engineering background in key positions, according to officials working with the centre and in the Planning Ministry.

An executive director level officer heads the centre and, according to the PC-I of the project, they must have over 15 years senior management experience in government, development sector or in international organisations with an emphasis on socio-economic development strategies and regional integration.

The centre could also not meet most of the targets set out for the second quarter of 2017, despite having a consolidated work plan. But the plan was modified keeping in view the short-term pressing demands put forth by the Planning Ministry, according to officials.

Executive Director of the Centre Dr Shaid Rashid claimed that the centre has produced dozens of research papers that are also available on the website. But he could not cite the name of a single research paper.

The Centre of Excellence website carries three published reports, which are largely based on day-to-day issues. For instance, one report is based on outcomes of a roundtable conference on “CPEC-A Step towards Environmentally Sustainable Special Economic Zones”.

There was a realisation that the ministries and departments directly or indirectly linked with CPEC projects need policy support as most of the implementers do not have strong internal research and development facilities. The CPEC Centre of Excellence was meant to fill this gap.

*CPEC projects enter second phase*

However, instead of producing quality policy documents, the centre’s internal papers showed that work in most of the targeted areas remains behind schedule. For instance the work on proposed Priority Special Economic Zones under CPEC, Factor Endowments Opportunities and Prospects has not been completed yet.

Similarly, work on situational analysis of GSP, GSP+, EU, Pakistan and CPEC could not be completed. The CPEC value proposition for China, Afghanistan, Iran, EU, Sweden and Azerbaijan could not be completed either.

Published in The Express Tribune, January 3rd, 2018.
_

*CPEC: how to manage our SEZs?*
_




*World is fraught with many failed examples with well-built yet unutilised infrastructure
By HASAAN KHAWAR
Jan.03,2018*
Although the first modern Special Economic Zone (SEZ) was developed far back in 1959 in Ireland, it was the ‘Chinese miracle’ in Shenzhen that sold the concept to the world. Once a small fishing village, Shenzhen now is as populous as Lahore but with GDP as high as that of Pakistan, depicting remarkable productivity. Are we positioning our SEZs to become the next Shenzhen? In order to have that ambition, we have to get our approach right.

Within CPEC, we are planning to have nine SEZs to attract new investment. Pakistan has already undertaken feasibility studies for five and pre-feasibility for two sites. However, most of these studies focus only on infrastructure. In an earlier article, I highlighted that SEZs are not a sure route to success. The world is fraught with many failed examples with well-built yet unutilised infrastructure.

If that is the case, then are we doing it right in Pakistan? A few weeks ago, I was invited to speak at a conference on SEZs organised by the Central Asia Regional Economic Cooperation Institute, where I tried to answer this question.

Within the universe of 5,000+ SEZs present in the world, there are many successful examples. A closer look at these examples reveals a few glaring gaps in our SEZ approach.

Firstly, SEZs offer an easy way to provide a micro investment climate within limited confines, promising to remove investment constraints that a country is otherwise facing. That is precisely the reason why SEZs are more suitable for developing countries with poor investment climates. This is also why countries should aim to remove their own specific challenges within such zones. Merely replicating incentives offered in China or elsewhere wouldn’t work in Pakistan, if these don’t relate to our own investment constraints.

Data from various sources indicate that major obstacles to investment in Pakistan include poor security, absence of reliable access to infrastructure and electricity, excessive compliance regimes, rent-seeking regulators, cumbersome tax administration, etc. This list in fact indicates precisely what our SEZs should offer.

While CPEC is going to address the infrastructure and connectivity part, the government will still need to focus on security of these zones. But that is the easier part. Simplification of compliance and tax regimes is the hard part and involvement of both the federal and provincial governments makes it even harder.

Other countries, however, have managed to work their way through this labyrinth. They have made laws to empower their zone authorities to issue approvals by themselves, without any back and forth communication with line ministries. The UAE has introduced pre-approvals in many zones and investors don’t have to put in a single penny until they get the approvals. Furthermore, many SEZs have introduced the concept of negative lists, which means that the government only notifies forbidden activities. All else have a presumptive approval.

More advanced economies have embraced the concept of charter cities — the next generation SEZs, empowering the local governments to set a broad range of independent economic policies. Hong Kong and San Jose (home to Silicon Valley) are prime examples but there are many others around the world. We, however, still believe in highly centralised approval structures.

Another gap in Pakistan’s SEZ regime pertains to investment incentives. Although the tax holiday is granted for limited time, most incentives are blanket and not linked with any performance targets such as investment mobilisation, employment generation or technology transfer. The Chinese, on the other hand, have used SEZs to promote advanced technology. For instance, Tianjin, a large industrial zone in China, explicitly bans the use of backward technology or outdated equipment and gives an outright priority to new industries and technologically advanced companies.

This is the right time to think through such issues and accordingly adopt an SEZ strategy to take full benefit of CPEC and other FDI opportunities.

Published in The Express Tribune, January 3rd, 2018.
_


----------



## Clutch

*CPEC not a security project, says Ahsan*

January 05, 2018








ISLAMABAD - Federal Minister for Planning and Development Ahsan Iqbal Thursday said that no one should consider the China Pakistan Economic Corridor as a security project as it is the project of peace and prosperity of the region.

A lobby is busy spreading disinformation and rumours among the masses against CPEC as they want to sabotage the project , Ahsan Iqbal said this while speaking at the launching ceremony of CPEC Quarterly Magazine and website of the CPEC Centre of Excellence here.

*Trending: During meeting Indian envoy was threatening my mother, says Jadhav*
He said no one should consider the Corridor as a security project . Any country can join the China Pakistan Economic Corridor to ensure peace and development in the region, he said. “Together we can bring change in the lives of people in this part of the world where there is still extreme poverty,” he added.

Ahsan Iqbal said the CPEC is a vision of achieving better quality of life to people of the region who have paid a heavy price of conflicts in the last several decades. He said these conflicts denied us opportunity to exploit full potential of the region.

*Trending: Pakistan on special watchlist for severe violations of religious freedom: US*
The minister said that the CPEC will have a great impact on socio-economic development of the country. He said energy and infrastructure investment is going to take place under the CPEC project . Ahsan Iqbal said that the government has funded Quetta-Gwadar road from its own resources, which has reduced the forty hours distance to eight hours.

He said that 80 per cent of the CPEC investment is in energy sector. The value of Thar coal is more than the value of Saudi and Iranian oil and so far investment of $5 billion has been finalised for the development of Thar coal, Ahsan claimed.

*Trending: One Indian soldier killed, two injured in Working Boundary firing: ISPR*
Speaking on the occasion, Chinese Ambassador Yao Jing said that China Pakistan Economic Corridor is the project of bilateral cooperation between the two countries.

He said that the CPEC is result of joint efforts of Pakistan and China to materialise the goal of sustainable development.

*Trending: Indian diplomat yelled at my mother: Jadhav*
The ambassador congratulated the CPECCentre of Excellence over launching of CPECQuarterly Magazine and website and termed it as a good step towards provision of awareness to the people about updates, opportunities and activities with regard to the CPEC project .

CHINA WELCOMES

CURRENCY SWAP AGREEMENT

INP adds: China has welcomed Pakistan’s move allowing the yuan to be used for imports, exports and financing transactions for bilateral trade and investment activities.

China’s Foreign Ministry spokesperson Geng Shuang said in Beijing on Thursday that bilateral monetary cooperation has been deepening since China and Pakistan signed a bilateral currency swap agreement in 2011.

“At present, various forms of trade and investment cooperation between China and Pakistan have developed in depth,” he added.

Pakistan’s central bank had stated on Tuesday that public and private sector enterprises may use the yuan for bilateral trade and investment.

Answering a question Chinese spokesperson “We encourage market players in both countries to use domestic currency settlement in bilateral trade and investment and welcome Pakistan’s initiatives.”

China believes this will provide a good financial environment for bilateral economic, trade and investment cooperation and the construction of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, he added.


----------



## Clutch

*CPEC With Virtues Blessed Pakistan With Bountiful Harvest In 2017 [ANALYSIS]*




Guest Post
7 hours ago


*CPEC *project is of great importance for both China and Pakistan. China’s government is striving to consume its supporting role to build an environment for the open economic system and logistic system under CPEC. It is considered as the corridor of peace, prosperity and development having potentials for a promising future of Pakistan. It has a transformational impact on Pakistan’s economic domain. This mega project is helping Pakistan in improving the infrastructure, energy requirements, workforce development and economic progress. Both China and Pakistan have set up the Joint Cooperation Committee to promote the construction of CPEC project (2013-2030). It needs the mutual efforts of governments, companies and all social sectors of China and Pakistan.



_

_
_By Government of Pakistan [Public domain], via Wikimedia Commons
Discussing the energy sector under CPEC, there were 16 projects prioritized with the total capacity of 10,400MW as well as 8 actively promoted projects. Year 2017 has witnessed the operationalization of 2x660MW Sahiwal Coal-Fired Power Plant, 50MW Dawood Wind Farm and 50MW Sachal Wind Farm. Near to completion are the 900MW Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park in Bahawalpur (90% work has been done) and 100MW Jhimpir Wind Farm. 2x660MW Port Qasim Coal-fired Power Plant, 4x330MW Engro Thar Coal-fired Power Plant and Surfice Mine in Block II of Thar Coal Field, 720MW Karot Hydro-Power Project, and 873MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project are under construction.


Year 2017 has witnessed the seventy percent completion of the two infrastructure projects; KKH PhaseII(Havelian- Thakot Section),120 km, Karachi-Lahore Motorway (Sukkur-Multan Section),392 km. Rest of the infrastructure projects are working on their pace while the spine of the CPEC Railway Line ML-1’s complete feasibility report has been compiled up for the further progress. An efficient and fast transportation network is vital importance for the economic development.

In the area of industrial cooperation under CPEC, there are six projects under construction and year 2018 will be witnessing their destiny. China has advantages in experience, technology, financing and industrial capacity, while Pakistan enjoys favorable conditions in resources, labor forces and market. By carrying out industrial cooperation, both sides will achieve mutual complementarity and win-win results.

Year 2017 marked a landmark achievement for Pakistan as Federal Minister Ahsan Iqbal said that CPEC Long Term Plan would be public on 18th of December, 2017 which would further add the prospects for more inclusive research of this mega project. Simultaneously, there are bright prospects to jack up the developments in various sectors which include agriculture, information technology. This demonstrates the success of this meeting and the willingness of China to diversify its cooperation under the CPEC project. In this backdrop, the harmony between the provincial and federal governments is required and they should work enthusiastically for the inclusion of more projects under CPEC and to complete the ongoing projects. It can be hoped that the end result would be productive and the project will be able to proceed. The continuity of the meetings of Joint Cooperation Committee since 2013 to Nov 2017 shows the evaluation and progress of work on the ongoing projects under CPEC. 7th JCC has further deepened mutual cooperation between the two countries under the framework of CPEC and would pave a clear way for Pakistan to enter the phase of Industrial Cooperation.

Furthermore, CPEC is not limited to just a road, but it will connect with numbers of motorways and infrastructure projects included Gwadar Port, the second phase of the upgrading project of Karakoram highway, motorway project between Lahore and Karachi, Нakot- Havelian motorway, Gwadar port expressway, it will improve the situation of energy, finance, commerce, banking, industry, and education.

CPEC has helped Pakistan to mitigate the chronic energy crises which have negative impacts on the economic growth of Pakistan. This energy shortage has hampered the industrial production and the businesses were closed down because of the interrupted supply of energy. CPEC project has played a significant role in this regard whereas WAPDA and KESC failed to resolve this problem of energy shortage. CPEC energy projects based on the wind, solar, coal and hydro power would create the generation of 16,400 MW.

According to recent report of Centre for International Development at Harvard, the higher growth rates depends upon the gains in productive capabilities and Pakistan’s predicted annual growth rate for next ten years is 5.0 percent. Its immediate neighbors China and India will grow by 4.28 percent and 6.8 percent respectively. Pakistan’s economy would be revolutionized through infrastructure build-up by China’s huge assistance. China not only assists Pakistan at regional level but also at global forums. It has offered Pakistan to bear 80 percent financial cost of two Karachi nuclear power plants of 2100 megawatt, ready to sell 8 conventional submarines to Pakistan Navy and cooperated in the production of JF-17 Thunder. China’s assistance in uplifting of Pakistan’s economy would bring immense opportunities for Pakistanis. Additionally according to published World Economic Forum Report (WEFR), Pakistan has been placed/ranked 115thout of 137 countries in 2017 while it was 126th in 2016. .( CPEC lifts Pakistan up in the world competitiveness rankings by helping Pakistan’s economy.)

The multidimensional CPEC project is receiving the highest level of government interest in both countries. It is on the way in realizing the goal of bringing mutual prosperity to the two countries with the development of Gwadar Port, fibre optical links, establishment of new infrastructure and a host of energy-cooperation projects. Simultaneously, it is facing some challenges ahead. Pakistan’s economic development is its key principle through CPEC. Hence progress has been started on their joint initiatives to develop Gwadar Port as commercial and international port. It is first priority of Pakistan to safeguard its territorial integrity and national interest in every single project under CPEC.

Initially Leaked CPEC Long Term Plan (Dawn) was not talking about the agriculture. However, now, in this LTP report, the major portion has been earmarked for the agricultural field. Everything is connected with each other as the development in infrastructure brings revolution in the agricultural technology. Investment in the road infrastructure reduces the cost of transportation. The improvement in the quality of the roads leads to the increment of 20 or 35 percent in the purchasing power of the farmers according to the season. Likewise poor infrastructure has adverse impact on the export of agriculture output because farmers have usually low access to credit in almost all developing countries which could be a hurdle in purchasing the inputs used in farms. It is also observed that markets located at distance are the main hurdle to use fertilizers and to sell the agricultural products. Various types of infrastructure and agricultural output growth are directly proportional. If the irrigation infrastructure is developed, the revolutionary changes in agricultural output are inevitable by enhancing the land use intensity and provide incentives to farmers to use productivity increasing inputs. Rural electrification increases the irrigated area and also irrigation facilities. Resultantly the output of crops cultivated through underground irrigation system which is always higher than those under canal or tank irrigation. Hence, one could be optimistic about the CPEC project that the development of infrastructure brings revolution in agriculture technology all along the other sectors and this year has witnessed that the CPEC is getting mature with the passage of time by countering all the hurdles.

*Author’s Biography*

Asia Maqsood is an Independent Researcher. She has done M. Phil in Defence and Strategic Studies from Quaid-i-Azam University Islamabad. Her Area of Research is China Pakistan Strategic Partnership and CPEC and South Asia’ Strategic Issues. she can be reached at asiamaqsood.09@gmail.com.
_


----------



## Clutch

*Chinese diplomat visits Rawalpindi Chamber of Commerce and Industry*
A ReporterUpdated January 09, 2018
1
0
RAWALPINDI: China has invested heavily in the power and infrastructure sectors of Pakistan under CPEC and this has resulted in improved electricity and better road networks in the country, said Chinese Deputy Chief of Mission Zhao Lijian on Monday.

He was briefing the local business community on the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor at the Rawalpindi Chamber of Commerce and Industry (RCCI). The Chinese official was accompanied by economic and trade counsellors Shen Zichang and Liu Shijie.

Addressing a large gathering of traders, Mr Lijian said that under CPEC, four key areas have been identified including the power sector, infrastructure, Gwadar Port and Special Economic Zones (SEZs).

“With heavy investments in power and infrastructure, within four years everyone in Pakistan can witness the progress made in these areas,” he said.

ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD
“Now you have low loadshedding and better road networks and this will help the overall economy of Pakistan,” he said.

“The given progress is the answer to negative forces which are against CPEC. Now we are moving to the third and fourth phase of CPEC which includes the development of Gwadar Free Zone and SEZs.

“Industrialisation under CPEC will help Pakistan improve its GDP, poverty alleviation and unemployment. Both the Chinese and Pakistani governments are working hard to complete all projects under CPEC,” he stressed.

_Published in Dawn, January 9th, 2018_


----------



## Introvert

*CPEC with Virtues Blessed Pakistan with Bountiful Harvest in 2017: An Analysis*

CPEC project is of great importance for both China and Pakistan. China’s government is striving to consume its supporting role to build an environment for the open economic system and logistic system under CPEC. It is considered as the corridor of peace, prosperity and development having potential for a promising future of Pakistan. It has a transformational impact on Pakistan’s economic domain. This mega project is helping Pakistan in improving the infrastructure, energy requirements, workforce development and economic progress. Both China and Pakistan have set up the Joint Cooperation Committee to promote the construction of CPEC project (2013-2030). It needs the mutual efforts of governments, companies and all social sectors of China and Pakistan.

Discussing the energy sector under CPEC, there were 16 projects prioritized with the total capacity of 10,400MW as well as 8 actively promoted projects. Year 2017 has witnessed the operationalization of 2x660MW Sahiwal Coal-Fired Power Plant, 50MW Dawood Wind Farm and 50MW Sachal Wind Farm. Near to completion are the 900MW Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park in Bahawalpur (90% work has been done) and 100MW Jhimpir Wind Farm. 2x660MW Port Qasim Coal-fired Power Plant, 4x330MW Engro Thar Coal-fired Power Plant and Surfice Mine in Block II of Thar Coal Field, 720MW Karot Hydro-Power Project, and 873MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project are under construction.

Year 2017 has witnessed the seventy percent completion of the two infrastructure projects; KKH Phase-II(Havelian-Thakot Section),120 km, Karachi-Lahore Motorway (Sukkur-Multan Section),392 km. Rest of the infrastructure projects are working on their pace while the spine of the CPEC Railway Line ML-1’s complete feasibility report has been compiled up for the further progress. An efficient and fast transportation network is vital importance for the economic development.

In the area of industrial cooperation under CPEC, there are six projects under construction and year 2018 will be witnessing their destiny. China has advantages in experience, technology, financing and industrial capacity, while Pakistan enjoys favorable conditions in resources, labor force and market. By carrying out industrial cooperation, both sides will achieve win-win results.

{Year 2017 marked a landmark achievement for Pakistan as Federal Minister Ahsan Iqbal said that CPEC Long Term Plan would be public on 18th of December, 2017 which would further add the prospects for more inclusive research of this mega project. Simultaneously, there are bright prospects to jack up the developments in various sectors which include agriculture, information technology. This demonstrates the success of this meeting and the willingness of China to diversify its cooperation under the CPEC project. In this backdrop, the harmony between the provincial and federal governments is required and they should work enthusiastically for the inclusion of more projects under CPEC and to complete the ongoing projects. It can be hoped that the end result would be productive and the project will be able to proceed. The continuity of the meetings of Joint Cooperation Committee since 2013 to Nov 2017 shows the evaluation and progress of work on the ongoing projects under CPEC. 7th JCC has further deepened mutual cooperation between the two countries under the framework of CPEC and would pave a clear way for Pakistan to enter the phase of Industrial Cooperation.}

Furthermore, CPEC is not limited to just a road, but it will connect with numbers of motorways and infrastructure projects included Gwadar Port, the second phase of the upgrading project of Karakoram highway, motorway project between Lahore and Karachi, Thakot-Havelian Motorway, Gwadar port expressway, it will improve the situation of energy, finance, commerce, banking, industry and education.

CPEC has helped Pakistan to mitigate the chronic energy crisis which has negative impact on the economic growth of Pakistan. This energy shortage has hampered the industrial production and the businesses were closed down because of the interrupted supply of energy. CPEC project has played a significant role in this regard.

Pakistan’s economy would be revolutionized through infrastructure build-up by China’s huge assistance. China not only assists Pakistan at regional level but also at global forums. It has offered Pakistan to bear 80 percent financial cost of two Karachi nuclear power plants of 2100 megawatt, ready to sell 8 conventional submarines to Pakistan Navy and cooperated in the production of JF-17 Thunder. China’s assistance in uplifting of Pakistan’s economy would bring immense opportunities for Pakistanis.

The multidimensional CPEC project is receiving the highest level of government interest in both countries. It is on the way in realizing the goal of bringing mutual prosperity to the two countries with the development of Gwadar Port, fibre optical links, establishment of new infrastructure and a host of energy-cooperation projects. Simultaneously, it is facing some challenges ahead. Pakistan’s economic development is its key principle through CPEC. Hence progress has been started on their joint initiatives to develop Gwadar Port as commercial and international port. It is first priority of Pakistan to safeguard its territorial integrity and national interest in every single project under CPEC.

Initially Leaked CPEC Long Term Plan (Dawn) was not talking about the agriculture. However, now, in this LTP report, the major portion has been earmarked for the agricultural field. Everything is connected with each other as the development in infrastructure brings revolution in the agricultural technology. Investment in the road infrastructure reduces the cost of transportation. The improvement in the quality of the roads leads to the increment of 20 or 35 percent in the purchasing power of the farmers according to the season. Likewise poor infrastructure has adverse impact on the export of agriculture output because farmers have usually low access to credit in almost all developing countries which could be a hurdle in purchasing the inputs used in farms. It is also observed that markets located at distance are the main hurdle to use fertilizers and to sell the agricultural products. Various types of infrastructure and agricultural output growth are directly proportional. If the irrigation infrastructure is developed, the revolutionary changes in agricultural output are inevitable by enhancing the land use intensity and provide incentives to farmers to use productivity increasing inputs. Rural electrification increases the irrigated area and also irrigation facilities. Resultantly the output of crops cultivated through underground irrigation system which is always higher than those under canal or tank irrigation. Hence, one could be optimistic about the CPEC project that the development of infrastructure brings revolution in agriculture technology all along the other sectors and this year has witnessed the CPEC getting mature by countering all the hurdles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

*CPEC’s Long-term Plan matches seven pillars of Vision 2025: Iqbal*
_




*Connectivity, energy, trade, poverty alleviation are among salient features
By APP 
Jan.09,2018
BEIJING: *Federal Interior Minister Ahsan Iqbal, who also holds the Planning, Development and Reform portfolio, has emphasised that the Long-term Plan of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is completely in line with the seven pillars of Vision 2025, which is based on economic principles of inclusive and sustainable development.

“CPEC will greatly speed up industrialisation and urbanisation in Pakistan and help it grow into a highly inclusive, globally competitive and prosperous country capable of providing high-quality life to its citizens,” Iqbal said in an interview published in Beijing Review on Tuesday.

The seven salient features of the Long-term Plan are connectivity, energy, trade and industrial parks, agricultural development and poverty alleviation, tourism, cooperation in areas concerning people’s livelihoods and non-governmental exchanges and financial cooperation.

Iqbal said the plan provided a conceptual framework for CPEC up to 2030 and also delivered a framework for industrialisation in the country. “To finalise the plan, the government consulted provinces, federal ministries and their respective technical groups,” he pointed out.

Terming it a route to success, the minister said connectivity was the cornerstone of development as it increased the flow of goods, information and people across regions.

*Easing tension: Ahsan Iqbal will jet off to US this week*

In this regard, an integrated transport system is central to the Long-term Plan which includes construction and development of road infrastructure from Kashgar-Islamabad, Peshawar-Islamabad-Karachi, Hakla-Dera Ismail Khan, Sukkur-Gwadar Port and Dera Ismail Khan-Quetta-Sohrab-Gwadar. This will improve connectivity within Pakistan and interconnectivity with China.

“The development of Gwadar Port City, Gwadar Airport and East Bay Expressway is going to transform the city of Gwadar into a maritime trade hub and a new smart port for the region. It will also lead to industrialisation in Balochistan,” Iqbal said.

Information technology is another crucial aspect for development. In that regard, he said, a fibre optic cable had been laid between Pakistan and China, which also agreed to cooperate in promoting technologies of the fourth industrial revolution.

The minister pointed out that in the energy sector, both countries would enhance cooperation in oil, gas and electricity production with focus on thermal power, hydroelectric power, coal gasification, renewable energy and modernising the transmission network.

He boasted that CPEC had already addressed major energy bottlenecks in Pakistan and over half of the 10,000-megawatt electricity added recently to the national grid came from CPEC.

To spread the industrial base, he said, new industrial parks and special economic zones would be built across the country.

“Both countries will also cooperate in improving efficiency in the textile and garment industry, which makes up the backbone of Pakistan’s export sector. Engineering-based industries will also be developed,” he added.

*Iqbal allays neighbours’ ‘concerns’ about CPEC*

The minister highlighted that no country could successfully go for industrialisation without modernising the agricultural sector.

“CPEC will allow us to modernise agriculture through the introduction of new technologies such as biological breeding and drip irrigation. The emphasis is on improving the income of small farmers by increasing productivity and efficiency.”

He told the newspaper that coastal tourism could also become a new niche for Pakistan, adding, “CPEC will allow us to build coastal leisure and vacation centres across Keti Bander-Karachi, Sonmiani-Ormara, Jhal Jhao, Gwadar and Jiwani routes.”

The minister said Pakistan and China would also be enhancing monetary cooperation between their central banks. “Both countries have agreed on bilateral currency swap arrangements and will prefer making payments in yuan and rupee for CPEC projects rather than any other currency,” he added.
_


----------



## Clutch

*Success of CPEC imperative for Pakistan, entire region: DG ISPR*
*Web Desk






RAWALPINDI: Military spokesman Major General Asif Ghafoor has said that peace in Afghanistan is imperative for enduring peace and stability in the region.

In an interview with a private TV Channel, DG ISPR Major General Asif Ghafoor said “War against terrorism was a difficult phase and we have restored peace in Pakistan.” He added that Afghanistan will have to do so.

The military spokesman said peace and stability is the future of Pakistan and we are moving towards peace now.

He went on to say Pakistan had a good coordination with International Security Force in Afghanistan and we can achieve peace through effective coordination.

The spokesman said success of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is imperative for Pakistan and the entire region.

In the perspective of CPEC, the dynamics of Balochistan are very important, he said and added, “Now our focus is towards Balochistan.”

He said terrorists were eliminated through Operation Zarb-e-Azb.

Replying to a question, he said India has been engaged to destabilize Pakistan through subversive activities and arrest of RAW agent Kulbhushan Jadhav has vindicated our stance.
*


----------



## Clutch

*Early implementation, completion of CPEC projects govt’s top priority: PM*

National
8 HOURS AGO BY APP





Share this on WhatsApp

ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi Friday said that the early implementation and completion of projects under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor remains the foremost priority of the government in view of their huge socio-economic benefits for the country.

Chairing a meeting of Cabinet Committee on CPEC at Prime Minister’s Office, he directed that Board of Investment and other relevant federal government departments should actively engage with the provincial governments for ensuring timely completion of various CPEC-related projects.

The meeting reviewed progress on various projects being undertaken under the umbrella of CPEC project in the field of energy, roads and railway infrastructure, including the M-1 project, Karachi Circular Railway and establishment of Special Economic Zones (SEZs) in various parts of the country.

The meeting also reviewed preparation for the visit of the senior-level official delegation to China pursuant to the 7thJoint Cooperation Committee meeting held in Islamabad on November 21, 2017.

Power Division secretary briefed the meeting about various power sector projects, including 300MW Gwadar Power Project to be set up for catering to the power needs of Gwadar and the adjacent areas. The meeting was also briefed about the progress on the establishment of transmission lines being set up to off-take power from various generation sources.

NHA chairman briefed the meeting about progress on various road infrastructure projects, including construction of Raikot-Thakot road, Khuzdar-Basima road, upgradation of DI Khan-Zhob road and other projects.

PM Abbasi directed that besides expediting work on ongoing projects, modalities for mutually-agreed future projects be finalised in consultation with the Chinese side to ensure their timely implementation.

Discussing SEZs to be set up in various parts of the country under the CPEC project, the prime minister directed that Chinese side be proactively engaged in the speedy establishment of prioritized zones.

He directed that various factors, including connectivity, availability of human resource and requisite raw material, should also be taken into account while prioritising setting up of these zones.

*CPEC: NHA appoints 196 employees in Baluchistan office*

Parliament Times 13 hours agoBalochistan, National News 0 Comments 33 Views



Islamabad: National Highways Authority (NHA) has appointed 196 employees in Baluchistan office in the name of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
After Quetta, NHA has established zonal offices in Khuzdar and Gawadar where large numbers of appointments have been made offering heavy salaries.
Only one General Manager (GM) was there in Baluchistan in the past while there are three GMs serving recently.
Baluchistan has been divided into three regions where GMs have been appointed in zonal offices.
It is pertinent to mention that NHA could just complete Southern route of CPEC within three years span of time while an army of officers has been appointed for smooth functioning of operations.


----------



## Clutch

*Committee reviews CPEC progress*
APPUpdated January 13, 2018
2
 
0
ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi said on Friday the early completion of projects under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) remains the foremost priority of the government.

Chairing a meeting of the cabinet committee on the CPEC, he directed the Board of Investment and other relevant federal government departments to actively engage with provincial governments to ensure timely completion of various corridor-related projects.

The committee reviewed progress on various initiatives being carried out under the CPEC in the fields of energy and infrastructure, including the M-1 project and Karachi Circular Railway, besides the establishment of Special Economic Zones (SEZs).

The committee also reviewed preparations for the visit of a senior-level delegation to China pursuant to the 7th Joint Cooperation Committee meeting held in Islamabad on Nov 21, 2017. The secretary of the Power Division briefed the committee about various power-sector initiatives, including 300-megawatt Gwadar power project that will be set up to fulfil electricity needs of the port city and its adjacent areas.

ADVERTISEMENT
The committee was also briefed about progress on the establishment of transmission lines to carry power from various generation sources.

The chairman of the National Highway Authority briefed the committee about progress on various infrastructure projects, including the construction of Raikot-Thakot Road and Khuzdar-Basima Road.

_Published in Dawn, January 13th, 2018_


----------



## Clutch

*Industry group calls for release of detailed CPEC long-term plan*

Khaleeq KianiJanuary 18, 2018
2
0






ISLAMABAD: Identifying short-term external liabilities as a significant challenge, Pakistan Business Council (PBC) on Wednesday called for a measured watch on increasing Chinese footprint in Pakistan’s economy and a calculated response with fiscal, monetary and exchange rate adjustments to manage the balance of payments.

At the Pakistan Economic Forum also attended by Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi, the influential group representing 66 of the largest industrial groups of the country said the massive China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) offered opportunities for the economy to benefit from improved infrastructure and high job creation but wanted a cautious approach to monitor future openings.

“Chinese investment must be seen to serve as an enhancer to domestic businesses, not as an ‘extractor’ from them,” the PBC said in its final report made public at the event.

The council strongly demanded the release of the detailed CPEC long-term plan to the business community, followed by the creation of a formal body to hold discussions among Planning Commission, representatives of the country’s business and financial sectors and relevant regulatory authorities — State Bank of Pakistan and Securities and Exchange Commission of Pakistan.

ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD
There were a lot of queries, concerns and different misapprehensions surrounding the CPEC at present on the part of both domestic and multilateral agents, which must be addressed, the report said. “Already damaged by the free trade agreement (FTA) with China, many businesses in Pakistan are concerned that Chinese companies will use the CPEC ‘umbrella’ to further increase their share of the domestic market, through the proposed special economic zones (SEZs), or through the incorporation of Xinjiang within CPEC,” the report said.

FTA with China ‘damaged’ industry, investments under SEZs could compound the problem: Pakistan Business Council

Speaking of the Chinese enterprises coming to Pakistan, the report said that “so far, their work here has involved less use of Pakistani manpower and resources than expected,” noting that except for power projects, no large Pakistani business houses were known to have partnered with Chinese companies in manufacturing or other enterprise, and Chinese companies were, anecdotally, active in seeking investments within Pakistan largely on, and of, their own.

The council also suggested that responsibility for approval and monitoring of all CPEC projects be consolidated under the aegis of an empowered and fully staffed authority as its sole responsibility.

CPEC operates through different levels, and departments, of the government, and separately, the private sector. If each counterparty is left to negotiate terms, oversee implementation, and respond to problems, Pakistan can end up with different responses to similar issues, and also different procedures, rates and prices, compromising our control and influence on the whole process as it rolls forward.

Centralisation will allow the development of common criteria, build project supervision experience and expertise at a single point, and allow smoother and faster project implementation, the PBC advised.

PBC Chairman Muhammad Ali Tabba said while short-term measures required to manage the immediate challenges, macroeconomic stability could only be sustained through fundamental reforms that required political will. With general election is approaching, he said, some of the decisions will have to be fast-tracked.

Syed Shabbar Zaidi, Partner AF Ferguson and Company, criticised growing reliance of the fiscal policy on collecting revenues from imports through duties, presumptive and sales tax on a full and final basis and manufacturing sector being 13.5 per cent of GDP subjected to 58 per cent of tax load.

“The tax regime discourages corporatisation and therefore incentives should be provided to corporatise the business instead of family owned small firms to move the economy up the value chain,” he added.

_Published in Dawn, January 18th, 2018_


----------



## Clutch

*Why India truely hates despises CPEC and wishes to destroy it through a terror and misinformation campaign!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch




----------



## jermankill

*Mega oil city to be constructed in Gwadar under CPEC*

Listen









ISLAMABAD: Pakistan has decided to construct a mega oil city at Gwadar on 80,000 acres under much hyped China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

This mega oil city will be used for transportation of imported oil through the Gwadar Port to China. The oil will be imported from Gulf and will be stored at this proposed mega Gwadar oil city.

The distance to China will be reduced, and it will take just seven days to cover the distance from Gwadar to Chinese border as import through western China took almost 40 days by covering double distance.

“We have forwarded PC-1 to the Ministry of Petroleum for acquiring 80,000 acres for this mega oil city at Gwadar with estimated cost of Rs10 billion. There will be additional cost for construction of its storage and other aligned facilities with the help of investments,” Director General, Gwadar Development Authority (GDA), Dr Sajjad H Baloch, told Islamabad based journalists who visited the Gwadar Port last week. This visit was arranged by the Planning Commission in order to show case different ongoing projects under CPEC.

A refinery, petrochemical industries and storage will be established in the oil city, he added.

The Gwadar oil city, he said, would be used for storing oil for its onward transportation to China. Usually, it takes 40 days for vessels to transport oil to China but via Pakistan it will reach China within 7 days, he added. He said that the total area of Gwadar Model City is 290,000 acres which includes 160,000 acres of residential area while the remaining is for industrial purposes. A Chinese company is working on the Model City Plan and it will be ready by August 14, 2018.

To another query regarding different measures for overcoming water shortages at Gwadar, he said that the current water requirement stood at six million gallons per day and there is no direct water supply taking place to the area. Two MGD water is being supplied from two water small dams through tankers and nearest distance is almost 70 kilometres.

“We have a deficit of four million gallons per day in water supply to the area,” he said and added that by 2020, the water requirement of Gwadar would be 12 million gallons per day, for which additional arrangements were made to get 10 million gallons of water.

New Gwadar International Airport: Earlier, the journalists visited the site of proposed new airport at Gwadar. The China Airport Construction Group Engineering Company representative Jianxin Liao told the visiting journalists that they were conducting soil investigation on the basis of which, the design of new airport at Gwadar will be finalised. He said that the procured land for this new airport stood at 4,300 acres, and this airport will possess capacity to handle one million passengers on annual basis. He said that by April this year the design will be completed after which the cost of the project will be estimated. It will be the biggest airport of Pakistan.

The Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) representative Zohaib Soomro said that the initial cost of the project was estimated at $228 million, but its cost would be finalised after completion of design, and it would be estimated again.

The sources said that it would be premature to give any assessment related to cost, but it would be more than $2 billion to $2.7 billion at least if we want to construct state of the art airport in accordance with international standards.

https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/271367-mega-oil-city-to-be-constructed-in-gwadar-under-cpec


----------



## Clutch




----------



## Clutch




----------



## Clutch

*CPEC to expand scope of cooperation between two countries: Governor GB*





Parvez Jabri
12 hours ago



_





GILGIT: Governor Gilgit Baltistan Mir Ghazanfar Ali Friday said the Pakistan China Economic Corridor (CPEC) project would expand the scope of cooperation between the two countries in various new areas, including cooperation in social sectors along with economic fields.

He expressed these views during a meeting with Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Yao Jing, who called on him.

He said the CPEC would turn the China-Pakistan bilateral relations into long term strategic economic partnership, further strengthening the bilateral relations between the two countries.

The Chinese ambassador said development schemes under the CPEC project would also usher in socio-economic prosperity of the Gilgit-Baltistan region.

He said the Chinese government would undertake various mega projects for uplift of agriculture, energy and tourism sectors in Gilgit Baltistan and result in socio-economic development of the region, adding his government would also make initiatives for development of its social sector.

He said in collaboration with Gilgit Baltistan Council small projects featuring facilities like clean drinking water, education and health would be launched at all GB’s districts to uplift living standards of people and provide them job opportunities.

He also said cultural cooperation would be further intensified between the two countries by enhancing people-to-people contact and culture exchange programmes between Kashghar and Gilgit Baltistan.

The GB governor also sought assistance of the Chinese government for completion of Attabad Power project to enhance power generation and overcome loadshedding in the area.

He underlined the need for making more measures to provide equal opportunities to the traders of Gilgit Baltistan and provide them concessions in immigration, enabling them to export vegetables, fruit and other goods to markets in China, conveniently.

The Chinese ambassador assured his cooperation in this regard, adding he was looking forward to the development of the area.

The GB government said best facilities would be provided to the tourists from China, adding the region was a safe and beautiful destination to enjoy its natural beauty.

He also extended invitation to the Chinese ambassador to visit Gilgit Baltistan and the later accepted it.



*Copyright APP (Associated Press of Pakistan), 2018*_


----------



## Clutch

*CPEC discovering country’s hidden wealth*

CPEC PROJECTS, NEWS, PAKISTAN-CHINA
JANUARY 27, 2018 | LEAVE A COMMENT






Islamabad – Multi-billion dollar China Pakistan Economic Corridor(CPEC) has started unearthing hidden treasures of the country, stated Minister for Planning and Development Ahsan Iqbal while speaking in the Senate on Friday.

He said that five billion dollars of investment has been mobilized for exploitation of Thar coal which values more than the cumulative energy reservoirs of Saudi Arabia and Iran but could not be exploited over the last seventy years.

The Minister said that several road infrastructure projects are being executed under the CPEC whilst full ownership has been given to the provinces for the establishment of special economic zones. He said that road shows will also be conducted in China to attract investment in the zones. This phase of zones will be completed from 2020 to 2025. The Minister clarified that the Chinese investors are not being given any special incentives. He said a level playing field will be provided to all the investors including the locals.

Responding to the points of members, Ahsan Iqbal clarified that the loans taken from China for infrastructure development under China Pakistan Economic Corridor project are concessional in nature. He dismissed any irregularity or misappropriation in the CPEC related projects. He said the CPEC projects have been given some exemptions given their nature and dependence on loans.

Meanwhile Foreign Minister Khawaja Asif told the house in a written reply that Indian Border Security Forces committed 170 ceasefire violations along the Line of Control (LoC) and Working Boundary (WB) in the first 24 days of 2018. At least 11 civilians lost their lives, whereas 48 others were injured in the recent spurt of LoC violations, Asif said in a written reply submitted to the Upper House on the matter.

In his reply, Asif claimed that there had been a surge in Indian ceasefire violations since international pressure began mounting against

New Delhi for its violation of human rights in India-held Kashmir.

Asif also pointed out that anti-Pakistan statements issued by various Indian leaders would not help efforts to create peace in the region, adding that Delhi’s involvement in terrorism in Pakistan is also a reality.

The reply said that Pakistan believes lasting peace between the two countries can be achieved through dialogue, and that the most important issue that must be discussed by Islamabad and New Delhi is that of Kashmir. “Pakistan wants friendly relations with its neighbours but its advances are met with hostility from India,” the foreign minister said in his report. “It is unfortunate that India responds to Pakistan’s friendly moves with hostility.”

Asif recalled Indian Foreign Minister Sushma Swaraj’s participation in the 2015 Heart of Asia conference in Islamabad, saying that despite both parties’ agreement to revive the Comprehensive Bilateral Dialogue, no such plans had materialised.

“Pakistan wants to improve its relationship with Afghanistan as peace there is in our own better interests,” the reply said.

"Monitoring Desk"


----------



## JSCh

*Free zone of Gwadar port inaugurated to boost regional development*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-01-29 16:57:41|Editor: Lifang




ISLAMABAD, Jan. 29 (Xinhua) -- The first phase of Gwadar Port's Free Zone in southwestern Pakistan was inaugurated on Monday by Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi, who commented that the free zone will help facilitate regional and global trade under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Addressing at the ceremony held in Gwadar, Abbasi said that every harbor needs a free zone to boost its development and Gwadar's free zone will link Pakistan with central Asia, adding that Gwadar's potential was rediscovered through the construction of the free zone.

The prime minister further pointed out that the significant bilateral project of CPEC is the most important initiative nowadays in Pakistan and gave the country sustainable energy projects to overcome its energy crisis, adding that CPEC is also an opportunity for the region.

Speaking on the same occasion, Zhang Baozhong, chairman of China Overseas Ports Holding Company Pakistan (COPHC), said with the construction of the free zone, the port city of Gwadar will become a big commercial hub in the region, adding that the development of Gwadar would help to improve Pakistan's overall economy and people's lives.

According to the COPHC, the operator of Gwadar port, some 30 companies in different businesses such as hotel, bank, logistics and fish processing have entered the free zone with direct investment of about 474.3 million U.S. dollars and are expected to output annual value of 790.5 million U.S. dollars after full operation.

Meanwhile, the first Gwadar International Expo was kicked off in the free zone and has attracted businessmen from Iran, China, Afghanistan, Saudi Arabia and Oman, said the operator.

During the expo, the COPHC and the Balochistan local government are expected to sign a contract to provide water to local residents and other agreements between cities from China and Pakistan are anticipated on the further development of Gwadar.


----------



## Clutch




----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Introvert

*More than 30,000 jobs created under CPEC*

ISLAMABAD: The early harvest projects under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) have crated more than 30,000 direct jobs for Pakistanis while the mid term and long term projects under CPEC are poised to create hundreds of thousand employment opportunties in the country.

According to official documents, the figure of employment opportunities under CPEC would further go up as CPEC would generate around 800,000 jobs over the period of next 15 years.Presently, the mega energy projects under CPEC portfolio contributed majority of jobs where 16,000 Pakistanis are hired as laborer and engineers.

Port Qasim Coal Power project is the top one which created job opportunities for 5,000 Pakistanis. Sahiwal Coal Power Plant Project and Zonergy Solar Power Project stand second in list with 3,000 jobs each. “Around 300 to 500 engineers are working on these energy projects which will surely help in transfer of knowledge in these sector.

https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/278553-more-than-30-000-jobs-created-under-cpec


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

CPEC update 1: Sahiwal 2x660MW coal power plant invested by Huaneng Shandong Ruyi, was commissioned on June 8, achieved COD on Oct 28, 2017. It is most advanced, environmentally-friendly, built with shortest construction period, a miracle in Pakistan's power construction history. 
















CPEC update: 2. 1320MW Port Qasim Power Plant was completed by February 2018. The plant can supply power for 4 million households. It adopts supercritical technology and conforms with world bank environmental standards. 















CPEC update: 3. Zonergy's 3x100MW Solar Power Plants in Bahawalpur was an Early Harvest Project under CPEC. To fulfill commitment of earliest completion of the project for Pakistan, Zonergy even air-lifted the heaviest shipment of 76-ton main transformer to Pakistan. 















CPEC update: 4. 99MW UEP Jhimpir Wind Farm. Some latest pictures of the Admin Building, Substation, Wind Turbines and Temporary Site Facilities. 















CPEC update: 5. 49.5MW Hydrochina Dawood Power started operations in April 2017. This project will provide electricity to 100,000 households.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

CPEC update: 6. 49.5MW Sachal wind farm achieved COD in April 2017. This project will provide electricity to 100,000 households. It is owned by Sachal Energy, which is whole-subsidiary of Arif Habib Group. The EPC contract was signed with Hydro China. 















CPEC update: 7. Three Gorges Second Phase Wind Power Project (2×49.5MW) is located in Jhimpir Village, Thatta District, Sindh Province, listed in the CPEC. It has been under construction since September 2016. 









CPEC update: 8. China Power Hub Generation Company Private Limited is working on 2×660MW Coal-fired Power Plant, Hub, Baluchistan on the shores of the Arabian Sea. 















CPEC update: 9. China Machinery Engineering Corporation is working on Thar block II coal mine & power plant. 60% of target has been completed. Open pit mine is dug down to 120m, much ahead of time. Boiler has steam drums in position, Main Hall & Cooling Tower are almost finished. 









CPEC update: 10. Pic: December 1, 2017, Suki Kinari Hydro Power Project invested by CGGC commenced its construction on main parts.
Pic . March 30, 2017, Suki Kinari Hydro Power Project started its ground breaking.
Pic . Successful opening of Baily Bridge at Power house area.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

CPEC update: 11. 720MW Karot Hydropower project is invested by China Three Gorges. It has been under construction since December 2016. The financial close was achieved in February 2017. It is first project financed by Silk Road Fund. It is also financed by IFC of World Bank. 















CPEC update: 12. Pic : 22000 hard-working Pakistani staff are hired alone on Peshawar-Karachi Motorway (Sukkur-Multan Section). Pic : Subbase & roadbase along 392 km motorway are completed. Pic : Sutlej River Bridge (647m) in progress. Pic 4l: Asphalt base course has started. 















CPEC update: 13. Pic : Pavement construction of KKH Phase-II (Havelian-Thakot). It is 118km long, 39km is expressway at 80-100kph, 79km is class-II highway at 60kph. Pic : Abbottabad Interchange. Pic : Abbottabad Tunnels. Pic : Pre-casting Yard that shall make 4292 Girders. 















CPEC update: 14. Pic . Gwadar Port run by COPHC, has 3 multifunctional berths, 5 STS. Good for bulk-cargo, general cargo & RORO. Pic : Free Zone phase-1 will develop commercial logistics zone with exhibition, transit & distribution, & fishery processing. Pic : Business Center.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

CPEC update: 15. Pic : Orange Line project adopts Chinese standard, technology & equipment. Chinese B1 type Metro Train. Pic : Standard Metro Station. Pics standard elevated stations
























.

CPEC update: 16. Pic : Pakistan-China Optical Fiber Cable Project by Huawei & SCO is under construction through a tunnel in GB. Pic : Construction work in mountain area in northern Pakistan. Pic : Construction in mountain area above 5000+ meters in northern Pakistan. 












CPEC update: 17. Small and beautiful. China Pakistan government middle school at Gwadar is first project completed under CPEC. Cute children, cute school ! The land was donated by a local citizen. Now it has 400 students. 















CPEC update: 18. 19 kilometre-long dual carriageway known as Gwadar East Bay Expressway is under construction at a cost of $140 million to connect Gwadar Port to Makran Coastal Highway. The existing road connecting Port to Coastal Highway has to go through the Gwadar town.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

CPEC update: 19. It was inaugurated as the pilot project of PTV during President Xi Jinping's visit to Pakistan in 2015. It was supported by a grant from China.
DTMB DEMO Project technical presentation by ZTE to DTVNEL, MOIB & PTV top management on July 24, 2017. 









CPEC update: 20. China Electric Power Equipment and Technology Co. is working on MATIARI-LAHORE ±660kV HVDC Transmission project. 
The capacity is 4000 MW.
Length of transmission line is 
878km. Construction period
is approximately 27 months.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

Muhammad Omar said:


> CPEC update: 19. It was inaugurated as the pilot project of PTV during President Xi Jinping's visit to Pakistan in 2015. It was supported by a grant from China.
> DTMB DEMO Project technical presentation by ZTE to DTVNEL, MOIB & PTV top management on July 24, 2017.
> 
> View attachment 454196
> View attachment 454197
> 
> 
> CPEC update: 20. China Electric Power Equipment and Technology Co. is working on MATIARI-LAHORE ±660kV HVDC Transmission project.
> The capacity is 4000 MW.
> Length of transmission line is
> 878km. Construction period
> is approximately 27 months.
> 
> View attachment 454198
> View attachment 454199




Excellent updates Mr. Muhammad Omar


----------



## Clutch




----------



## Dazzler

Great job guys keep it up!


----------



## Clutch

*Energy projects under CPEC included in active list: Ahsan Iqbal*






Samaa Web Desk

 7 hours ago

 Categories:Economy
 Tags:ACTIVE LIST, ahsan IQBAL, China Pakistan Economic Corridor, cpec
_





*ISLAMABAD:Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms, Prof Ahsan Iqbal on Wednesday said that under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) the energy projects are included in the active list with power capacity of 11110 MW.*

Speaking in the Senate during question hour, the minister said that Pakistan and China has agreed in May 2017 to adjust the CPEC Energy Projects List, based on research and scientific analysis and on the recommendations of the CPEC Energy Planning Expert Panel from both sides.

Accordingly both sides agreed to hold Muzaffargarh Coal Power Project (1,320MW), Salt Range Mine Mouth Power Project (300MM including mining, Gaddani Power Park (1,320MW), Sunnec Wind Farm (50MW), Chichoki Mallian Combined-cycle Power Plant (525MW) till endorsed as feasible, he added.

However, the minister said that it has been decided that total installed capacity of the CPEC project will remain same; 17045 MW as defined in the Agreement on the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor Energy Project Cooperation.

Both sides agreed that after the adjustment, the balance insufficient capacity will be enhanced gradually, and priority shall be given in this regard to hydropower projects along the Indus river Basin, the minister said. – APP_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch




----------



## Clutch

*CPEC in mind: Rawalpindi-Kahuta link inauguration set for March 3*

_




*Project will ease flow of heavy traffic to and from AJK, ease burden on Sihala
By SEHRISH WASIF
Mar.02,2018
ISLAMABAD: *Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi is expected to inaugurate the Rs12 billion Rawalpindi-Kahuta project on March 3. Formal work on the strategically important link is expected to begin soon after.

This was decided at an executive board meeting of the National Highway Authority (NHA) on Thursday.

While sharing details of the project, an NHA official said that the link starts from the Grand Trunk (GT) Road (N-5) interchange near Sowan and passes through Kahuta city before heading to Azad Jammu Kashmir (AJK).

*Chinese envoy, CJCSC discuss changing geo-strategic environment*

Once complete, the project will help ease travel between AJK and the federal capital along with a substantial decrease in transportation cost for heavy traffic.

Agriculture products will reach their destinations in time and the troubled population of Sihala and other areas will get the much-needed relief from heavy trucks littering their back roads.

“Due to the heavy traffic and increasing population of people and vehicles, the existing road [in Sihala] remains packed which obviously create immense issues [for the local community],” said the NHA official. He was of the view that this project currently needs of the hour while considering the traffic load.

“It carries immense strategic value and is the shortest route for traffic commuting between Rawalakot, Kotli and Islamabad.”

The project for dualization, rehabilitation and improvement of the 28 kilometre-long section is divided into two packages.

In the first package, a 16.5km section will be built from the Kaakpul Interchange to Trikiyan. In the second package, a 12 km stretch from Trikiyan to Kahuta will be built.

*Illegal building: RDA demolishes Golden Tower*

The project includes a four-lane fly-over at the Sihala railway crossing, Sihala bypass and Kahuta bypass in addition to three bridges, one underpass and 50 box culverts. The width of each lane will be 3.65 metres with an inner shoulder of 0.6 metres. Outer shoulders will 2.5m.

Maximum speed in plain areas will be 100km per hour while in hilly areas it will be 80km/hr.

The existing road is comprised of two lanes and insufficient to accommodate the ever-growing volume of traffic resulting in severe congestion, especially at the Sihala railway crossing, where traffic remains choked for hours.

Published in The Express Tribune, March 2nd, 2018.
_


----------



## Clutch

*India’s derision of CPEC*

The only option for India is to resolve its disputes with Pakistan through dialogue and join CPEC to benefit from its economic fruits rather than opposing it

_





India, which has been opposed to China since it received a drubbing from it in the 1962 Sino-Indian War, spares no stone unturned to denigrate it.

Pakistan was never accepted as a sovereign state by India and every machination in the Chanakyan book on guile and deceit has been tried out to subjugate Pakistan. India had believed that following the severance of its eastern wing in 1971, West Pakistan too would collapse but that did not happen. On the contrary Pakistan prospered and came out of the nuclear closet in 1998.

The commencement of the global war on terror by the US and coalition forces in Afghanistan in 2001, provided India a ray of hope to disparage its western neighbour and it started a propaganda campaign that Pakistan was an epicentre of terrorism in the region.

To divert world attention towards Pakistan and presenting it as a sponsor of terrorism, India even went to the extent of staging a false flag operation in the shape of an attack on its own parliament building and blaming Pakistan for it. Using the attack as a plea, India amassed its troops menacingly on the Pakistan border. The US refused to be side-tracked from its mission in Afghanistan and forced India to withdraw its troops.

After the going got tough for the US and its allies in Afghanistan, Washington turned on Pakistan and entered into a strategic alliance with India.

China’s emergence as an economic power was ringing alarm bells in US State Department and it was willing to prop up India as a bulwark to check China. Indians jumped on the opportunity as they had two clear objectives. Firstly to influence the US and European powers that Pakistan be penalised to undermine its nuclear capability and give a clear edge to India in South Asia. Secondly, by trying to equate the indigenous freedom struggle of the Kashmiris as terrorism; India wanted that the western countries should not support the resolution of the Kashmir dispute.

After becoming a strategic partner of the US and having been declared by the US as a lynchpin of its Asia pivot policy, aimed at containing rising China, India received a boost. In this backdrop, in the changed post-withdrawal scenario (from Afghanistan), India had become further encouraged with the US tilt in favour of India over Pakistan in South Asia.

If India believes that the US will continue to provide it all the required strategic military support to make it a major world power and prefer it over Pakistan in South Asia even if it refuses to cooperate with the US in its Asia pivot strategy to limit Chinese and Russian influence in Asia, it is mistaken

The 2015 visit of Chinese President Xi Jinping to Islamabad and the launch of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) threw cold water on Indian plans to destabilise Pakistan as CPEC would transform Pakistan’s economy in a major way.

The projected economic benefits of CPEC to Pakistan and its enhanced strategic partnership with China, forced Indian propaganda campaigners to target CPEC along with diplomatically isolating Pakistan to deny CPEC economic and strategic advantages to Pakistan and China. Instead of choosing to join this mega project to reap related economic benefits for its people, India opted to belittling it.

A multi-pronged strategy was evolved by India. Firstly to vilify CPEC, secondly to sabotage it and thirdly to develop the Iranian port of Chabahar port and link it with Afghanistan to offer an alternate to Afghanistan as well as Central Asian States in lieu of Gwadar Port.

India fails to take into cognisance that ultimately economies of scale will decide about the success of the ports, as distance from Mumbai to Chabahar is 1800 kilometers, and from Chabahar to Kabul it is 1851kilometer, whereas distance from Gwadar to Kabul is 450 kilometer.

If India believes that the US will continue to provide it all the required strategic military support to make it a major world power and prefer it over Pakistan in South Asia even if it refuses to cooperate with the US in its Asia pivot strategy to limit Chinese and Russian influence in Asia, it is mistaken. Foreign relations are based on ethnocentrism. The US realises that India continues to pursue its independent foreign policy, as it did by not supporting the US against Russia over Ukraine crises, in its sanctions against Iran and in the Syrian conflict.

In the long run such a one sided game cannot be sustained. Even if India does become a part of the Asia pivot policy of the US, for peace in Afghanistan the US will continue to maintain good relations with Pakistan as well and India will not be able to isolate Pakistan. This is more so when China and Pakistan are now deeply connected through the CPEC project and Russia is aspiring to build good relations with Pakistan to cooperate on Afghanistan.

Besides Russia, Iran and UK, more and more countries are signing up for CPEC thus India will fail in deriding CPEC. The only option for India is to resolve its outstanding disputes with Pakistan through dialogue and join the CPEC to reap connected economic benefits rather than opposing it.

The writer is a retired Group Captain of PAF. He is a columnist, analyst and TV talk show host, who has authored six books on current affairs, including three on China

Published in Daily Times, March 10th 2018.
_


----------



## Clutch

*Pakistan to become industrial hub of S Asia after CPEC’s completion: Ahsan*

*12:12 PM | March 25, 2018*

*|
by APP
*
_







Minister for Interior Ahsan Iqbal yesterday said Pakistan would become an industrial hub of South Asia after the completion of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project.


CPEC would connect not only China to Europe, Africa and the Middle East, but would also play an important role in regional connectivity, he said while talking to a local media outlet.

Ahsan Iqbal, who is also Minister for Planning and Development, said the CPEC would make the entire region developed and prosperous. The mega project was a game changer for Pakistan as it would bring mega improvement in social infrastructure, energy, industrial cooperation, agriculture and many other sectors, besides creating millions of job opportunities for the youth of the country, he added.

The CPEC, he said, was launched with the consensus of all political parties. The government had held an all parties conference on the matter.

The minister said Gilgit-Baltistan and Balochistan would become gateways of the CPEC. Trade zones would be set up in the federal capital, all the four provinces, Azad Jammu and Kashmir, Gilgit-Baltistan, and Federally Administered Tribal Areas, he added.

He said Chinese and Pakistani companies would make large-scale investment in the trade zones, which would not only create new jobs, but also help transfer new technology to Pakistan.


He said enemies were trying to sabotage the CPEC project. The arrest of Indian spy Kulbhushan Jadhav testified that fact. However, law enforcement agencies were providing complete security to all those, who were working on the projects underway under the CPEC. A special force of some 10,000 security personnel had been constituted for the purpose.

The minister said in 2013 when the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) came into government, the country was facing many challenges, including terrorism, energy shortfall, and deteriorating law and order situation. The government with its effective policies overcame all the challenges, he added.

He said some 11,500 mega watt electricity was added to the national grid during the last four years.

About $35 billion were being spent in the energy sector only and there was not even a single penny of loan included in it, rather it was investment under the CPEC, he added.

He said Thar had rich coal deposits and it would become an energy capital of the country after the completion of coal projects.

He expressed the hope that the people would again vote the PML-N in the next general election in majority for the continuity of development process in the country.
_


----------



## Clutch




----------



## Clutch

Skip to content

*20 different projects progressing under CPEC project: Yao Jing*

Pakistan
by Muhammad Irfan | Published on March 28, 2018 (Edited March 28, 2018)







ISLAMABAD – Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Yao Jing says work on approximately 20 different projects is in progress under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project and out of these projects several are near to the final stage. He made these remarks while he paid a visit to Dosti FM 98 in Islamabad on Wednesday.

The Chinese Ambassador said China has made an investment of $19 billion in Pakistan for these projects.

During his visit to the FM 98 Dosti channel, he termed exchange of the communication sector between the two countries as a heartening step.

The channel was established with the mutual collaboration of Pakistan Broadcasting Corporation (PBC) and China Radio International.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch




----------



## Maxpane

*Pakistan to build alternate CPEC route in northern areas to keep Silk Route open all year long*
*7 Apr, 2018*







*SHARES*





ISLAMABAD - National Highway Authority plans to build 216-kilometre Gilgit-Shandur road to provide an alternate route to China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), reported Radio Pakistan. <link>

Official sources of NHA said the project would form part of Gilgit-Shandur-Chitral road for which feasibility study had been completed.

*READ MORE: Pakistan decides to build alternate strategic CPEC Route in North*
The estimated cost of the project is 45 billion rupees.

The official said new road would be an all-weather road and would also provide an alternative route to CPEC during the winter season when the Silk route is closed due to snowfall.

*READ MORE: Balochistan will be main beneficiary of CPEC project: Governor Achakzai*
After Lowari Tunnel, the new project will be another best possible route for travelling to the region and will save travel time as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch




----------



## Clutch

*CPEC in mellowness epoch*
Web Desk 4 hours ago OpinionComments Offon CPEC in mellowness epoch 31 Views



_*Shahid Jameel*_

CPEC is a billions dollar project being implemented since 2015, when both Pakistan and China signed an agreement to construct this Economic Corridor.

The project has a high value for both countries China and Pakistan, due to CPEC the connectivity will open up west China to the south and contribute to “One Belt One Road” initiative policy. The establishment of communication from Kashgar (China) to Gwadar –Baluchistan (Pakistan) has been agreed to be completed by 2030. Chinese Government is trying to utilize the entire necessary supporting role to enabling the environment for the open economic system and logistic system in the regional vision of CPEC.

The CPEC not only for the China and Pakistan but will also benefit the surrounding countries. Pakistan will increase its economic growth through this project, and it is the right initiative for both countries China and Pakistan. CPEC is envisioned as a corridor of peace, prosperity, and development. Although the CPEC will face a lot of challenges has significant potentials of promising future. The peoples of Pakistan were adversely affected in the past due to inadequate opportunities and lack of right decision.

The CPEC will have a transformational impact on the state and the prosperity of the peoples of Pakistan. The visit of President Xi in April 2015 and Chinese commitment of CPEC, sketched the world attention to the new development and growth of the economy, and this will be the real prosperity for the both countries and will promise future for the region/the world.


The corridor will boost up economic development and create new business and job opportunities which will help in the alleviation of poverty. The project will help in Pakistan rebalancing between the geopolitical and geo-economic will improve the infrastructure, the energy requirements, workforce development and economic progress. CPEC is viewed as a game changer for both China-Pakistan and the entire region; economic development and regional integration will be enhanced through connectivity and partnership. It will have a positive impact on the living standard of the common people in the region by providing the numerous opportunities of cooperation and development. It will address the grievances, sense of deprivation, discrimination and poor management of resources, of a different segment of the society of Pakistan.
On the other hand, India is opposing the construction of the CPEC rather than deciding to join it.

Apparentlyly India is opposing the CPEC by offering the logic that the Corridor will be passing through Gilgit-Baltistan region of Pakistan, which is a disputed area being part of the former princely State of Jammu & Kashmir. This is a worldwide known fact that Jammu & Kashmir dispute between Pakistan and India is recognized by the United Nations Security Council (UNSC), that has passed resolutions since 1948 to resolve the dispute based on holding a plebiscite under its supervision to enable the Kashmiris to exercise their right of self determination to express through a vote whether they wanted to join Pakistan or India.

In this context, whereas Pakistan was willing then and is willing even today to hold the plebiscite under UNSC supervision, it is India that refused then and even refuses today to hold the plebiscite under UNSC supervision since India knows that Jammu & Kashmir being a Muslim majority state the outcome of the plebiscite will be in favor of Pakistan and India would lose the state.

Therefore, India’s declared pretext to oppose the CPEC on the ground that it passes through the disputed territory over which India has also a claim is not the actual reason, in fact there are other larger reasons for India opposing the CPEC.

*Firstly*, keeping up with its traditional desire and strategy of establishing hegemony in South Asia, India does not want to see strengthen Pakistan’s economy by enhancing its trade and investment through development of the CPEC. Therefore India* is playing negative politics by misleading the world through its propaganda by taking an untenable stance that the CPEC *is passing through the disputed territory. 

*Secondly*, as per Modi’s anti Pakistan declared policy, India was struggling to isolate Pakistan at regional and world levels. However, as India got disappointed to observe that due to the construction of the CPEC, Pakistan was getting popular at the regional and world levels and India’s efforts of isolating Pakistan were failing, it started opposing the CPEC out of frustration. 

*Thirdly*, India does not want China to enhance its trade and investment in other countries through the connectivity to be facilitated by the CPEC. Since India considers itself as a competitor to China at regional and world levels, it does not want China to further advance economically and in economic diplomacy based on CPEC-related connectivity.

*Fourthly*, India is opposing the CPEC to slow down China’s economic growth and contain its peaceful rise. This is again a negative politics being played by India against China, because while China has invited India to join the CPEC, India is endeavoring to harm the project. 

At the end it can be said that it is beyond doubt that India will ultimately fail in its negative politics in South Asia and under social pressure of regional countries, it will be ultimately convinced to leave its anti-development politics in South Asia and join the CPEC although by then enough precious time would have been wasted to achieve South Asia’s intra-regional economic integration and this region’s economic integration with China and Central Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

9 Apr, 2018
[/paste:font]






*SHARES*





BEIJING: China is to launch two remote sensing satellites for Pakistan in June this year, according to the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALVT) website.

According to reports, the satellites are being launched to monitor the development of the $ 50 billion China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) projects.

*READ MORE: CPEC extended to Afghanistan: Report*
It will be the first international commercial launch for a Long March-2C rocket for around 18 years after it carried Motorola’s Iridium satellites into orbit in 1999.

The rocket will also carry the China-France Oceanography Satellite into space in September this year, CALVT said. The satellite will monitor ocean wind and waves. Long March-2C rockets are mainly used to send satellites into low Earth or Sun-synchronous orbits.

*READ MORE: CPEC enters phase II*
China’s state news agency Xinhua reported the rocket will also carry the China-France Oceanography satellite into space in September this year.

Earlier, China had also launched Pakistan’s communication satellite PAKSAT-1R back in 2011.

*READ MORE: CPEC to enhance regional connectivity: PM*
China and Pakistan had signed an agreement in 2016 for the launch of a special remote sensing satellite this year in 2018.

In April 2016, the Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) and the China Great Wall Industry Cooperation (CGWIC) signed an agreement for the development and launch of the ‘Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite (PRSS-1) System’. Minister for Planning, Development and Reform, Ahsan Iqbal and CGWIC President, Yin Limping signed the agreement here on Wednesday.

It was underlined that Pakistan and China will use space technology to carry out planning and execution of development projects under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) more scientifically, and in this regard a satellite will be launched in June 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*China to monitor CPEC projects with two sensing satellites*


*BEIJING: *China is to launch two remote sensing satellites for Pakistan in June this year, according to the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALVT) website.

According to reports, the satellites are being launched to monitor the development of the $ 50 billion China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) projects.

It will be the first international commercial launch for a Long March-2C rocket for around 18 years after it carried Motorola’s Iridium satellites into orbit in 1999.

The rocket will also carry the China-France Oceanography Satellite into space in September this year, CALVT said. The satellite will monitor ocean wind and waves. Long March-2C rockets are mainly used to send satellites into low Earth or Sun-synchronous orbits.

China’s state news agency Xinhua reported the rocket will also carry the China-France Oceanography satellite into space in September this year.

Earlier, China had also launched Pakistan’s communication satellite PAKSAT-1R back in 2011.

China and Pakistan had signed an agreement in 2016 for the launch of a special remote sensing satellite this year in 2018.

In April 2016, the Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) and the China Great Wall Industry Cooperation (CGWIC) signed an agreement for the development and launch of the ‘Pakistan Remote Sensing Satellite (PRSS-1) System’. Minister for Planning, Development and Reform, Ahsan Iqbal and CGWIC President, Yin Limping signed the agreement here on Wednesday.

*It was underlined that Pakistan and China will use space technology to carry out planning and execution of development projects under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) more scientifically, and in this regard a satellite will be launched in June 2018.*


----------



## Clutch




----------



## Maxpane

*Pakistan deports Chinese engineers who scuffled with Police: Report*
10 Apr, 2018

*SHARES*





LAHORE – Five Chinese engineers, who engaged in a scuffle with on-duty policemen in Kabirwala last week, have been sent back to their home country.

The engineers, working on the M-4 project near Kabirwala, had exchanged harsh words and roughed up the Special Protection Unit (SPU) personnel of the police force who were assigned for their security on April 4, Daily Pakistan has reported.

*READ MORE: China objects to Indian Army transgression into Chinese territory*
The development came after the Khanewal district administration wrote a letter to the Punjab government, urging it to declare Xu Ling, the Country Project Manager, Tian Weijun, the Administration Officer, Liu Hui, the Material and Equipment Manager, Wang Yifan, officer for Financial Affairs and Tan Yang, the Field Engineer as the “persona non grata being the reason of this incident”.

“They [Chinese workers] must have realised the sensitivity of their security and should not have taken the law in their hands,” the letter reads.

*READ MORE: Chinese Engineers apologise from the Police party, matter amicably resolved*
District Police Officer (DPO) of Khanewal, Rizwan Ahmad Gondal had also recommended the Punjab government to deport the five Chinese workers.

On Saturday, the Chinese engineers invited the police personnel at their camp for dinner where they apologized for their behaviour.

*READ MORE: Police ask government to expel five Chinese engineers from Pakistan*
Pictures show personnel in Punjab police uniform enjoying a meal with foreigners identified by some users as Chinese engineers who had clashed with police.

The brawl had started Wednesday when, according to eyewitnesses, the Chinese engineers attempted to leave the camp without security. The verbal aggression soon deteriorated into a physical fight, as the SPU personnel stopped them from leaving the premises.

A video showed a Chinese national standing on the bonnet of a police van, another video showed several Chinese nationals trashing policemen and some local people in plain clothes.

The pictures seemed more offensive to some people as they thought the Chinese national appeared to show no regard for Pakistan’s flag that was printed on the vehicle right under his feet.

According to police officials, Chinese engineers and other officials wanted to leave their camp in Khanewal and visit a “red-light” area on Tuesday night. They resorted to agitation when denied permission to leave the camp without being accompanied by security officials.

Later, the Chinese engineers also cut power supply to the police camp established within the main construction camp, the officials added.

On Wednesday morning, the Chinese workers stopped work on the project and abandoned heavy machinery and vehicles on various roads in the area. They also resorted to violence and attacked police in their camp.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sara gillani

We really hope that CPEC is benificial for Pakistan...


----------



## Cybernetics




----------



## Maxpane

*BALOCHISTAN*
*CPEC starts bearing fruit for people*_




*Establishment of hospitals, schools and vocational training centres in Gwadar a dream come true
By XINHUA 
Apr.24,2018
ISLAMABAD: *The people of Pakistan have started to benefit from the completion of some of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) projects, but “it is just the beginning of CPEC and a big change is taking place”, said a senior journalist Shaukat Paracha.

Paracha stated this during an interview with Xinhua during his recent visit to Port Qasim Coal-fired Power Plant, the first unit of which started to generate clean and cheap electricity for the energy-thirsty country last year, marking the second of the major energy projects under CPEC.

CPEC success proof of Pakistan-China friendship

The 1,320 megawatts power plant in full operation could provide enough power to about four million local families a year.

A reporter from the Associated Press of Pakistan Ziaul Amin has reported on CPEC for a long time, but had never before visited Gwadar.

After the recent Gwadar visit organised by the Chinese Embassy in Pakistan and the country’s Ministry of Planning and Development, Amin said that local people were very happy over the hospital and training centre established under CPEC.

“CPEC is expected to provide 800,000 jobs to Pakistani people in the next few years, which will be a great contribution to relieve Pakistan’s high unemployment rate,” said Amin.

CPEC to boost demand of expert interpreters: Chinese language whiz

From a small, remote and less-developed fishing village, Gwadar Port was now embracing its new identity of Pakistan’s ‘Shenzhen’ with fully functional port terminal, free zone, business centre and, more importantly, a visible future of development and prosperity.

According to the China Overseas Ports Holding Co, the operator of Gwadar Port, some 30 companies in different businesses such as hotel, bank, logistics and fish processing had already joined the Gwadar free zone with expectations of generating $790.5 million annually after full operation.

In January, Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi inaugurated the first phase of Gwadar Port’s Free Zone, expecting that the free zone would improve Pakistan’s trade with regional and global partners under CPEC to bring dividends of free trade to the economy and betterment in people’s lives.

Work under way for giving practical shape to SEZ

Pakistan Television anchor Yasir Rehman explained, “When infrastructure is developed, it brings stimulus to the economy, creates jobs and improves businesses by starting a constructive process.”

He said, “Uninterrupted power supply from CPEC energy projects will help industries increase production creating an ideal atmosphere for the economy. And with the functionalised Gwadar Port for its regular commercial cargo, CPEC will leave significant improvements for every common Pakistani.”

Rehman also appreciated the Chinese companies working on CPEC for fulfilling their corporate social responsibilities.

“I saw local girls studying in a school established with Chinese support in Gwadar, and if it had not been established, these girls would not have had any possibility to go to any other area for studies due to local taboos,” said Rehman, adding that education was the right prescription for eliminating poverty.

Road networks under CPEC connecting far-flung areas: SAFRON minister

“Hospitals, schools and vocational training centres were a dream in once a small fishing town of Gwadar, but now the youngsters from Gwadar are being provided with the ideal facilities to study and have a chance to change their lives,” he added.

Paracha said, “A chance of development is coming to Pakistan, and we altogether, including political, military and intellectual leadership, should grab it. We should make collective efforts so that CPEC can become a collective benefit for the whole region
_


----------



## JSCh

*Pakistan to set up nine industrial zones under CPEC: Minister*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-05-07 08:15:36|Editor: Chengcheng




ISLAMABAD, May 7 (Xinhua) -- Pakistan's Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms Ahsan Iqbal said on Sunday that the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) has turned the strong political relations of Pakistan and China into deep-rooted economic ties.

Talking to the state-run Radio Pakistan in Lahore, Ahsan Iqbal said that under the CPEC, as many as nine industrial zones will be established across the country within the next two to three years, which will generate massive employment opportunities.

The Pakistani minister said that coal-powered energy projects with total power generation capacity of 1,320MW electricity have already been completed at Sahiwal in Punjab and at Port Qasim in southeastern port city of Karachi.

He further stated that 300MW solar power project has also been made operational in Bahawalpur in southern Punjab under the CPEC.

The planning minister pointed out that the incumbent government is tapping the Thar coal reserves, which could be the major source of electricity supply for the South Asian country for the next four hundred years.

The planning and development minister informed that the road network between southern cities of Quetta and Gwadar has been renovated which has shortened the traveling time between the two cities to only eight hours.

He mentioned that the reconstruction of Karakoram Highway and the extension project of Havelian-Thakot Motorway, Multan-Sukkur Motorway, and Hakla-Dera Ismail Khan Motorway will be completed by the end of the ongoing year.

The work on the Karachi, Peshawar, and Quetta Circular Railway Projects has also been commenced under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, he concluded.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*1st section of CPEC's largest superhighway inaugurated in Pakistan's Punjab*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-05-27 00:32:29|Editor: Liangyu






Photo taken on May 25, 2018 shows the Multan-Shujaabad section of Multan-Sukkur Motorway in Multan, Pakistan. Pakistani Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi on Saturday inaugurated the first section of the 392-km Multan-Sukkur Motorway, the largest transportation infrastructure project under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) in Multan in the country's eastern Punjab province. (Xinhua/Ahmad Kamal)

MULTAN, Pakistan, May 27 (Xinhua) -- Pakistani Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi on Saturday inaugurated the first section of the 392-km Multan-Sukkur Motorway, the largest transportation infrastructure project under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) in Multan in the country's eastern Punjab province.

The prime minister opened the 33-km section spanned from Multan to Shujaabad city for public, which was completed well before the stipulated time.

The six-lane superhighway will connect the country's southern port city of Karachi with northwestern city Peshawar through the populated provinces of Punjab and Sindh.

The motorway also called M-5 is expected cut the travel distance between Multan and Sukkur from 463 km to 392 km, which can be covered in less than four hours at the maximum designed speed of 120 km per hour. The whole project is scheduled to be completed by August 2019.

The fully carpeted superhighway being built with modern technology will have 11 interchanges, 22 toll plazas equipped with latest intelligent technology, six public service areas, five rest areas, 107 underpasses, 188 subways, 100 bridges and other facilities.

Addressing the audience, Abbasi said that the motorway is a symbol of close cooperation between Pakistan and China.

He said CPEC is the implementation of Chinese vision of connectivity and opening up under the Belt and Road Initiative that is bringing great economic opportunities to the region.

On the occasion, Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Yao Jing said that five years after its start, CPEC has become a reality, which is a demonstration of a new level cooperation between China and Pakistan.

Yao told the audience that Chinese companies working at CPEC projects have provided over 100,000 jobs to local people and played their role to uplift people's lives by doing several social welfare works, including restoration and establishment of schools and technical training centers.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Clutch




----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005741099023884289

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fanne

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005741099023884289



very good ,

any idea how much toll tax you have to pay for four wheeler car.


----------



## JSCh

*Pakistan pushes back against criticism of CPEC*
By Wang Cong in Karachi Source:Global Times Published: 2018/8/1 19:18:40

*Outsiders undermine projects through propaganda: officials*



A Pakistani navy member stands guard beside a ship carrying containers during the opening of a trade project in Gwadar port, Pakistan, on November 13, 2016. Photo: VCG

Pakistani officials and experts have pushed back against criticisms of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), describing recently raised concerns about projects under the program as "propaganda" based on false information intended to undermine the close cooperation between China and Pakistan.

As Pakistan faces a foreign exchange crisis and undergoes a political transition, CPEC, which is a flagship program of the China-proposed Belt and Road initiative, has increasingly become a main target of rising criticism by some foreign organizations and officials in recent weeks, who alleged that the projects have caused public debt and aided corruption in Pakistan.

But Pakistani officials and experts noted that infrastructure and energy projects have already brought tangible benefits to the people of Pakistan without putting extra financial burden on the Pakistani economy, and Pakistan is ready to take CPEC to the next level of industrial development.

"Obviously because of the very close relations between Pakistan and China, there are many people out there who don't like this closeness and don't like this relationship," said Pakistani Foreign Secretary Tehmina Janjua at a media briefing with Chinese reporters on Monday.

Janjua noted that the CPEC projects are not only beneficial for Pakistan economically but also socially as they will help improve people's lives.

"All the projects are basically for energy and infrastructure. How will that not help the local people?" asked Aizaz Ahmad Chaudhry, director general of the Institute of Strategic Studies in Islamabad.

"Not every country is happy about Pakistan-China cooperation, so they keep spreading negative news about [CPEC]," said Chaudhry.

Chaudhry suggested that India and the US might have been behind what he described as "propaganda" against CPEC.

"One country which has openly said that it is not happy is India," Chaudhry said, noting that India has long claimed that CPEC runs through its territory. He further noted that the US and India have moved closer to each other because of their shared interests against CPEC. "But we should not get deterred by this propaganda," he said.

*Benefits with minimum debt
*
Shaukat Khattak, deputy director of media for CPEC at the Pakistani Ministry of Planning Development and Reforms, pointed out that since the start of the CPEC projects, Pakistan has only obtained about $6 billion in loans, which are government concessional loans with a five-year grace period before repayment of 25 years.

"So it will have, as you can see, minimum burden on the Pakistani economy… it will not have the debt burden as projected by some international organizations," Khattak told reporters on Monday, adding that the benefits from CPEC projects have already been seen at minimum cost.

Khattak further pointed out that CPEC projects have already helped significantly with power shortages in Pakistan and are estimated to create as many as one million jobs in Pakistan.

Muhammad Zubair Umar, the outgoing governor of Pakistan's Sindh Province, which covers Karachi, one of the largest and most vibrant cities in the world, said that power shortages used to be a main topic for politicians in elections, but in the recent general election, held during the sweltering summer, "not a single politician was talking about energy even once."

"We are delighted that China came to the rescue… we are far, far better in terms of the energy situation today," Umar told reporters on Tuesday in Karachi, adding that different "opinions" of CPEC's cost and other issues would remain, but the benefits "far exceed" the cost Pakistan has to pay.

In one such opinion, as Pakistan was reported to be seeking loans from the IMF amid a foreign exchange crisis, US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo on Monday said Pakistan could not use potential IMF funds to repay Chinese debts.

Khalid Mahmood, chairman of the Institute of Strategic Studies in Islamabad, said that activities boosted by CPEC projects will help Pakistan pay back its debts.

"Following the implementation of CPEC projects, from energy projects to infrastructure projects to ports, it's going to generate economic activity, and that activity will enable Pakistan to pay back its loans or to meet other financial obligations," Mahmood told reporters.


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Pakistan should make sure at least one special economic zone would be miraclely successful to show the rest of Pakistan that Pakistani people can also achieve economic miracle!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK




----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044154493921832960*Global Times*‏Verified account @globaltimesnews
The Karot Hydropower Station, the first hydropower project of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor successfully closed the river on Sept 22, marking the beginning of the comprehensive construction phase. #CPEC #BeltandRoad





5:20 PM - 24 Sep 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Why China and US are clashing over China's OBOR intiative.


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Pakistani PM vows early implementation of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor projects*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-08 23:18:47|Editor: ZX




ISLAMABAD, Oct. 8 (Xinhua) -- Pakistani Prime Minister Imran Khan Monday said that strengthening all-weather Pakistan-China strategic cooperative partnership is the cornerstone of Pakistan's foreign policy.

Presiding over a high level meeting in capital Islamabad, the prime minister said early implementation of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) projects would help realize the true potential of Pakistan-China economic relations not only for the two countries but also for the entire region, the prime minister's office said in a statement.

The prime minister said that CPEC was a great opportunity to learn from the Chinese experience especially in the social sector, agriculture and other areas, adding that the agricultural output of the country, considered as the backbone of economy, can be enhanced manifold by learning from Chinese expertise and employing latest technologies and efficient methods.

He said CPEC also offered opportunities to other countries to invest in CPEC projects and reap benefits in various sectors.

Khan emphasized on the need to focus on early establishment of special economic zones in various parts of the country which would help the local industry to grow through industrialization and would also create huge employment opportunities for the youth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052229448110469120*Lijian Zhao 赵立坚*‏ Verified account @zlj517
Warmest congratulations! First unit of CPEC Thar coal power plant is to contribute 330MW electricity to national grid by Dec, 6 month ahead of schedule. 92% of coal mining & 93% of power plant have completed. @CathayPak @MKhusroBakhtiar @betterpakistan

12:07 AM - 17 Oct 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

how many companies has been created in those new indus zones?


----------



## Chakar The Great

SSGcommandoPAK said:


>


Stunning I must say. So impressive, just the natural building. Can only imagine how the city would look in next 10 years.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054856595484622850

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airbus101

*سی پیک کیا ھے؟ امریکا اور انڈیا کو CPEC کی تکلیف کیا ھے؟*

*



*


----------



## aziqbal

So the biggest CPEC project is Karachi-Peshawar rail link?


----------



## Clutch

*Was Imran’s visit to China a failure? Yes. Here’s why*

Adnan RasoolUpdated November 06, 2018
Facebook Count3
Twitter Share
0





Prime Minister Imran Khan and Chinese President Xi Jinping. — Photo/File

As Prime Minister Imran Khan returns from his trip to China, one thing is becoming glaringly clear; *the Pakistani state is completely clueless regarding the larger objectives of the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI).*

To say that the prime minister’s trip was successful would be a flat out lie at this stage. What happened on this trip is a learning moment for the government of Pakistan that I fear will be forgotten.

The purpose of this article is not to simply point out the ineptness of our government but to analyse exactly what happened, what the problems are, the harsh realities and then detailing what needs to be done to address them.

In that spirit, we need to understand exactly happened in China on this visit vis-à-vis what the prime minister had claimed before leaving.

Since it took office, the Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) has falsely repeated the myth that it will try to renegotiate existing China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) contracts as well as terms and conditions.

It has also falsely declared that it will demand that China realign CPEC to the government’s own goals and agenda. These claims have been popular with the educated support base of the PTI and even seemingly sensible people have bought into this idea.

*CPEC: a mere tributary*
But the problem with this is that, first and foremost, those in power fundamentally do not understand the conceptual framework of the BRI of which CPEC is a small portion.

BRI spans about 60 countries over multiple continents and covers about 70 per cent of the world’s population in its design.

CPEC is a mere tributary within that large network. The BRI consists three overland routes and three maritime routes.

So, in the larger scheme of things, Pakistan is just one of 60 countries China is working with to create potential for sustaining what President Xi Jinping refers to as the Chinese Dream.

Most BRI contracts are not between governments but instead between Chinese companies and state-owned enterprises (SOEs) to facilitate projects for the larger BRI initiative.

Read next: _Pakistan's debt policy has brought us to the brink. Another five years of the same is unsustainable_

In that context, when the new government claims it will renegotiate contracts, as well as terms and conditions, it is forgetting to mention that it will have to do them with the Chinese companies and SOEs, not with the Chinese government.

Secondly, because CPEC is an overland project, any arbitration that happens i.e. if the government were to try to renegotiate any contract in place, they will have to refer to the BRI court in Xi’an, which falls under Chinese law.

That means either the government must engage a law firm to represent it on each contract it wants to renegotiate or try to contest cases itself.

Worse still is the fact that the government has practically no idea what it wants to renegotiate in the first place.

That is the crux of the problem Pakistan faces; *the government simply does not understand the conceptual basis of BRI or CPEC and, hence, cannot even define what it means.*

*What is BRI?*
That raises questions no one seems to have addressed in discussions on this subject in Pakistan: what is the conceptual basis of BRI, and what is CPEC?

To understand the conceptual basis of BRI, one must go back to President Xi’s speech in 2013 where he laid out the idea of Community of Shared Destiny.

That is the basis of BRI.

This means that the BRI is a framework under which willing partners enter the fold to help create a community that shares its destiny with China’s.

Therein lies what President Xi refers to as the Chinese Dream, which is essentially sustained growth for China through trade.

Thus, BRI is a framework to achieve the Chinese Dream via creating a community of countries that have tied their economic destiny to that of China. If China keeps doing well, so will everyone else in that community.

CPEC 2018 Summit: _A policy for success_

Through BRI, China is attempting to sign up partners who are willing to hitch their futures with China’s.

Through market access, trade relationships and adopting Chinese cultural as well as business norms, China is hoping to create a community where everyone wins.

And as China is doing the heavy lifting, it’s the senior partner and the countries that sign up for BRI are junior partners.

At no point is China taking over and running the show. It expects the junior partners in this relationship to do their bit to get their rewards from the larger BRI framework.

*And what is CPEC?*
In this structure, CPEC is a mere cog in a giant wheel.

CPEC consists of a series of bilateral agreements on projects. CPEC itself is nothing but an umbrella term used for projects that have the potential to feed into the larger BRI structure.

*The problem is the government seems incapable of comprehending this. The way it has so far approached CPEC — and this includes the last government — is as if it is a credit line or a bailout package.*

As if Pakistan will walk over to China and demand money, China will hand over cash and Pakistan can get back to wasting it.

That is not how CPEC works and that is what has happened now that PM Khan has gone to China.

*The cold shoulder*
*Reporting from Chinese media has painted a completely different picture to the one presented by Pakistani media and the government mouthpieces.*

Chinese media reports tell the story of a prime minister who arrived in Beijing assuming he was there to talk tough, get a better deal and more money, but was taken aback when *the Chinese firmly told him off by telling Pakistan to fix its own problems and provide governance to its people instead of asking China to do so.*

And while PM Khan oversaw the signing of 15 Memorandums of Understanding in different sectors, *no specifics were presented in the joint communique at the end of the five-day visit* where the prime minister essentially was dealing with his Chinese counterpart, Premier Li Keqiang, and his staff.

Expert view: _Trading in the yuan_

*This is essentially a cold shoulder for Pakistan that should worry the country. The closest ally has cooled off on Pakistan and is asking it to get its house in order first before making tall claims.*

This visit was not helped by current Adviser to the Prime Minister on Commerce, Industry and Investment Razzak Dawood decrying CPEC projects on multiple occasions.

To sum up, because the government did not comprehend the conceptual framework of BRI and CPEC, Pakistan is in a mess where even its closest ally has politely told them off.

*Stepping up to partnership*
As I described earlier, the government needs to sit and absorb the conceptual framework of BRI and CPEC. Once the government understand this, then comes the hard part of facing the harsh realities we are dealing with.

The first harsh reality is the nonsense myth that BRI is nothing without CPEC. That is false.

BRI is a massive initiative and CPEC, at best, is about 20 projects in different stages of completion among hundreds of projects.

*Pakistan is not as important as it thinks. It has a convenient geographical location for China, but nothing more than that. There is nothing unique beyond its location that Pakistan can offer China, and for that location Chinese firms are willing to invest over $40 billion.*

The Chinese firms raise that money in China from institutions like the Silk Road Fund, Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank and the Export Import Bank based on guarantees provided with regards to project completion through contracts signed by the Pakistani government.

Pakistan owes that money to Chinese financial institutions and not the government — let’s be crystal clear about that. The Chinese government will also not waive that borrowing away because it is project-based debt financing.

Up next: _After the Khashoggi murder, is Imran's visit to Saudi Arabia in Pakistan's best interest?_

*Secondly, as the prime minister has been clearly told, China is not looking to adopt a country to run as its own*.

China is not running a charity service for countries being run badly. China is looking for partners to create a Community of Shared Destiny.

As explained above, China does play the role of senior partner who does the heavy lifting, but it clearly expects that junior partners will do their bit.

That means it expects them to create the right policy, facilitate Chinese business needs as well as provide guarantees for Chinese investment.

At no time does the BRI become a charity fund for a delusional leader’s misguided electoral promises.

So far, the Pakistani government is failing to understand and fulfill its role as a junior partner.

There is no policy discussion, or even preparation, on how to use the BRI framework for Pakistan’s benefit because the whole focus is on how much money is being debt-financed.

That is not how a junior partner needs to operate. Where Pakistan is falling short, then, is its responsibilities as a junior partner.

CPEC: _Moving into agriculture_

Since there seems to be practically no understanding of the BRI and CPEC, Pakistan is unable to benefit from this exercise.

*To counter this, the government needs to understand that there will be no renegotiating existing CPEC projects. This myth needs to end now.*

Additionally, China has no incentive to align its vision and goals for CPEC to those of Pakistan.

This is a delusional idea thought up as a political rhetoric device that is hurting Pakistan. People start believing delusions if you repeat them enough — and that is where we are at this stage.

*An open road*
More importantly, Pakistan needs to understand the BRI is a two-way street. It is not just things coming into Pakistan, it also means things can be sent out.

Through BRI, Pakistan get market access in other countries, 59 in total, that are partners for BRI. That is a huge opportunity for Pakistani exporters and investors that is being ignored so far.

The land and maritime routes being developed can also be used by Pakistani companies to export their products and services to those within the BRI.

For that to happen, Pakistan needs to discuss the visa facility granted to Pakistani tourists and businesses by the Chinese.

A topic like this would normally be top of the list in any discussions on a bilateral agreement, but for some reason, this is lacking so far.

Pakistani businesses and tourists have serious issues getting access to China while Chinese tourists and businesses get visa on arrival in Pakistan.

This is basic, common sense stuff that is so far nowhere in any discussion.

Explore: _Who pays the price for mega projects in Pakistan?_

*Lastly, the government needs to think beyond CPEC and understand how it can utilise the BRI.*

They must learn to look beyond their immediate surroundings and understand the potential of this grand project to truly benefit from it. For that, committees will not do.

The government needs to recruit people to specifically work on this and create a focused body that only deals with this.

Until that is done, no real policy can be developed, let alone implemented. This is where the leadership seems completely dumbfounded at this stage.

The points I have made throughout this article are essential for Pakistan to benefit from BRI and CPEC.

Starting from the conceptual understanding and then utilisation of the framework, those within the state machinery need to be informed before making statements about it.

Unless that happens, the prime minister can expect to get a cold shoulder and even straining ties with the one ally Pakistan has that has helped us through thick and thin.

_Are you a political scientist researching Pakistan’s foreign relations? Share your insights with us at blog@dawn.com_


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054856595484622850



*Sochi* ..


----------



## Path-Finder

Indus Pakistan said:


> *Sochi* ..


?


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Path-Finder said:


> ?


You know this whole thing about Russian lust for warm waters is load of cobblers? Tt was first touted by British Empire during the great Game and then by USA/Gen Zia to justify the Afghan jihad. The reality is Russia has plenty of* warm *sea* ports *and beaches that can almost match Spanish seaside holiday resorts like Majorca. Sochi is one fine example of Russian warm sea port that resembles the warm Mediteranean on the Black Sea ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Indus Pakistan said:


> You know this whole thing about Russian lust for warm waters is load of cobblers? Tt was first touted by British Empire during the great Game and then by USA/Gen Zia to justify the Afghan jihad. The reality is Russia has plenty of* warm *sea* ports *and beaches that can almost match Spanish seaside holiday resorts like Majorca. Sochi is one fine example of Russian warm sea port that resembles the warm Mediteranean on the Black Sea ..



Sochi has bitter winters to contend with, Gwadar doesn't. Winter makes a huge difference to the movement of shipping as compared to a port that sees good weather regardless of the weather pattern. The west has spent centuries keeping the Russians in the North. 

All the ports Russia has are bypassing not very friendly territories especially now! To reach Sochi/Crimea one still has to go past NATO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

anyone know what happened to rail link between Pakistan and China?

Never really materialised would have been awesome if it was part of CPEC


----------



## Yankee-stani

Indus Pakistan said:


> You know this whole thing about Russian lust for warm waters is load of cobblers? Tt was first touted by British Empire during the great Game and then by USA/Gen Zia to justify the Afghan jihad. The reality is Russia has plenty of* warm *sea* ports *and beaches that can almost match Spanish seaside holiday resorts like Majorca. Sochi is one fine example of Russian warm sea port that resembles the warm Mediteranean on the Black Sea ..




Sochi is full of mono browed Armenians tho


----------



## jupiter2007

Indus Pakistan said:


> You know this whole thing about Russian lust for warm waters is load of cobblers? Tt was first touted by British Empire during the great Game and then by USA/Gen Zia to justify the Afghan jihad. The reality is Russia has plenty of* warm *sea* ports *and beaches that can almost match Spanish seaside holiday resorts like Majorca. Sochi is one fine example of Russian warm sea port that resembles the warm Mediteranean on the Black Sea ..



We need to develop a small island of the coast of Karachi which has to be cutoff to local population, unless you want TLP to attack the tourist.


----------



## ghazi52

Finally, the "secretive" CPEC details unveiled. Some points:

- The govt. loan is fine....but those commercial loans and dividends are quite high. 

- Also, puts a final end to the question of "investment". There is nothing invested here. It is a loan with guaranteed interest and guaranteed dividends...sometimes quite high too.

- "Inflows" aren't really _inflows _since they won't land in SBP. It is money located in Chinese bank transferred to a Chinese company's account (with no tendering or seeking competitive bids). However, it will have to be repaid by Pakistani govt. where the money will go from SBP's account to China.

- *Power sector loans and dividends are the most expensive. Expect a massive increase in electricity tariffs soon*.

- Outflows are about to start from this and the following years. So, expect pressure on the national exchequer since exports are at the lowest but it is already time to start returning those loans (with interest and dividends).

- Govt. should NOT have taken these loans for commercially non-viable projects. There is no sense to it. How will we pay back that amount? by seeking even more loans?

- Govt. should have negotiated to pay back dividends and interest in Pak Rupees. This way, China would have get credit into their account with SBP with which it can import stuff from Pakistan.

All in all, I hope further CPEC investment, particularly in the power sector is stopped immediately. I am afraid those who showed apprehension over CPEC were right.


----------



## Joe Shearer

ghazi52 said:


> Finally, the "secretive" CPEC details unveiled. Some points:
> 
> - The govt. loan is fine....but those commercial loans and dividends are quite high.
> 
> - Also, puts a final end to the question of "investment". There is nothing invested here. It is a loan with guaranteed interest and guaranteed dividends...sometimes quite high too.
> 
> - "Inflows" aren't really _inflows _since they won't land in SBP. It is money located in Chinese bank transferred to a Chinese company's account (with no tendering or seeking competitive bids). However, it will have to be repaid by Pakistani govt. where the money will go from SBP's account to China.
> 
> - *Power sector loans and dividends are the most expensive. Expect a massive increase in electricity tariffs soon*.
> 
> - Outflows are about to start from this and the following years. So, expect pressure on the national exchequer since exports are at the lowest but it is already time to start returning those loans (with interest and dividends).
> 
> - Govt. should NOT have taken these loans for commercially non-viable projects. There is no sense to it. How will we pay back that amount? by seeking even more loans?
> 
> - Govt. should have negotiated to pay back dividends and interest in Pak Rupees. This way, China would have get credit into their account with SBP with which it can import stuff from Pakistan.
> 
> All in all, I hope further CPEC investment, particularly in the power sector is stopped immediately. I am afraid those who showed apprehension over CPEC were right.



I T*** Y** S*


----------



## Abu Zarrar




----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*Saudi-Pakistan Oil Refinery to Augment Connectivity in Silk Road - Entrepreneur*
Saudi Arabia and Pakistan agreed to deepen bilateral cooperation, with the Saudi minister of energy, industry and natural resources proposing the construction of an oil refinery in January. Sputnik spoke to Zeeshaan Shah, CEO of One Investments Global Ltd and board member of London-based CPIC about this project.

*Sputnik: Saudi Minister of Energy, Industry and Natural Resources Khalid Al Falih announced on 12 January that he would like to contribute to Pakistan's economic development via a new oil refinery. What advantages will this bring to the CPEC? How will both countries benefit?*

*Zeeshaan Shah:* There is no doubt in my mind that Saudi's establishment of a new oil refinery in Gwadar will give an enormous boost to the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor in its efforts to augment regional connectivity. Gwadar is located strategically at the opening of the Strait of Hormuz, one of the world's busiest oil shipping routes, so it is logical to have such a massive oil refinery there. Saudi Arabia's access into South and Central Asian markets will also be enhanced, opening up new economic opportunities for the kingdom.

This is the kind of infrastructure CPEC was formulated for — infrastructure that will truly develop Pakistan into Asia's next 'Tiger economy' and Gwadar into the booming international port city it should be.

*Sputnik: How have Saudi-Pakistani relations been historically and now under new leadership? Can you give us a brief understanding of both Prince Mohammad bin Salman and Prime Minister Imran Khan's key policies?*

*Zeeshaan Shah:* Relations between Saudi Arabia and Pakistan have historically been very strong. The two nations have always maintained close ties in all areas, from commercial to cultural. The strategic alliance has ensured benefits for both countries and this will definitely continue under the new leadership. Both Prince Mohammad bin Salman and Imran Khan have affirmed the need for economic diversification and bilateral cooperation as part of their key policies which is already evident with this news of the $10 billion oil refinery in Gwadar.
*
Sputnik: Under the CPEC, how do you expect the Saudi-Pakistani relationship to develop, and how has China become the ‘game changer' in this?*

*Zeeshaan Shah:* CPEC was always formed with the intention of improving the infrastructure and connectivity of the entire region, not just China and Pakistan. With Saudi Arabia's investment and cooperation the relationship will no doubt strengthen immensely as both nations profit both economically and sociopolitically.

CPEC is the flagship project of China's Belt and Road Initiative, an unprecedented venture that sees China endeavouring to provide the global community with a modernised version of the historical Silk Road, linking 52 countries across several continents with improved infrastructure. This is why China is seen as the ‘game changer' — it is pouring billions into the development of Pakistan which has shown not only Saudi Arabia but the entire world the blue print on successfully investing in Pakistan, the world's sixth biggest and the world's 20th largest economy by 2030.

Source:https://sputniknews.com/interviews/201901281071883465-saudi-pakistan-oil-refinery/


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*LUMS organises conference on CPEC*
China Pakistan Management Initiative (CPMI) at Suleman Dawood School of Business of Lahore University of Management Sciences (LUMS) organised a conference on China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) – Managing the Change on Monday.

The aim of the conference was to bring together ideas and opinions from academics, policymakers and practitioners informing industry practices and policy in order to extract maximum benefits from this major international initiative in the best possible manner. The conference was attended by faculty members of LUMS and other academic institutions, representatives from policymaking bodies, representatives from Pakistani and Chinese industry as well as professionals from the services sector.

CPMI Director Dr Umair Haroon welcomed the participants and guests, stressing the need for the Pakistani industry and businessmen to adapt to the changing business landscape of the country. He offered ideas on how academics from LUMS and other institutions can contribute towards successful implementation of CPEC projects. He also emphasised the need for stronger linkages between academia, industry and government for effective economic management in the country.

LUMS Vice Chancellor Dr Arshad Ahmad delivered the opening remarks. He described how the Chinese were able to lift their economy through purposefulness and dedication in the areas of education, technology and infrastructure development. He alluded to the opportunities for Pakistanis to learn from the success China has had in these areas.

Later on, the keynote address was delivered by Private Power & Infrastructure Board Managing Director Shah Jahan Mirza. He updated the participants on the developments in the energy sector in Pakistan and clarified several misconceptions that people have regarding Chinese investments in this sector.

The address was followed by a discussion by representatives from the federal and Punjab government who informed the participants about challenges being faced by our policymakers and implementation agencies related to CPEC projects. Another discussion revealed the challenges and opportunities faced by professional service providers with the increasing presence of Chinese businesses and industry in Pakistan. The panellists included Institute of Chartered Accountant of Pakistan President Jafar Hussain, among other noted finance, accounting, consulting and tax practitioners.

The afternoon of the first day was dedicated to academic presentations by scholars in the areas of economics, finance, operations, political science and policy. The presenters suggested that streamlining of Pakistani bureaucratic structure, infrastructure developments and synergized policymaking as key to successful completion and operation of CPEC-related projects.

Day Two of the conference was focused on how industry in Pakistan can be facilitated to achieve its growth potential. A panel of representatives from Chinese corporations working in Pakistan described the opportunities Pakistani market offers to foreign investors and what factors impede such investments.

Source: https://dailytimes.com.pk/349083/lums-organises-conference-on-cpec/


----------



## Clutch




----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan gets yet another invitation offer from China

Pakistan has formally been invited to participate in the second China International Import Expo scheduled to be held at Shanghai in early November this year. According to details, the expo would provide a good chance to our manufacturers and producers to showcase their products at the expo in a bid to enhance exports to China . 

The Chinese government had granted the status of “Guest of honour” to Pakistan to ensure the provision of all possible facilities and benefits to the Pakistani business community. According to the organizers, more than 500 companies from all over the world have confirmed participation in the expo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Momentum building behind CPEC again*
March 14, 2019


• ML-1 reverts to EPC mode as China refuses BOT terms
• Work on Balochistan road project to begin soon
• List of projects in agri, health, education & other areas nears finalisation
• Agreement for Rashakai Special Economic Zone by 25th
• Gwadar International Airport groundbreaking by month end


ISLAMABAD: The government has decided to revert to the original plan of undertaking $8.2 billion Karachi to Peshawar Main Railway Line (ML-1) on engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) mode under previously agreed loan as part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Speaking to media persons after a meeting of the Cabinet Committee on CPEC, Minister for Planning and Development Makhdum Khusro Bakhtyar said the committee decided to undertake the ML-I project on the previously agreed terms of agreement, instead of Build, Own and Transfer (BOT) basis it considered earlier.

Mr Bakhtyar had announced in October last year that the PTI government would adopt a new model on the basis of financial viability of the ML-1 on BOT model so that its loan repayment did not become a responsibility of the government like the previous government which procured loans and built projects on EPC contracts.

Responding to a question, the minister said it had now decided that the project will be completed on EPC basis under the terms that had been agreed earlier. Regarding the mode and terms of Chinese loan, the minister said the final decision in this regard would be made in the light of the implementation committee recommendations.

The minister said an implementation committee on ML-I project headed by the railways minister was constituted to identify financial savings, phasing out the project, scope etc, within two weeks in order to fast-track the project.

Presided over by the planning minister the cabinet meeting was attended by members of the committee and secretaries of the federal ministries.

Originally, the previous government had agreed to China’s offer for a concessionary loan $8.2bn for ML-I project. China did not agree to change the ML-1 implementation model from EPC to BOT.

The minister further informed that the Cabinet Committee on CPEC has decided to launch an important road project of Western Route in Balochistan soon. He said previously no work was undertaken and people of those areas had developed feeling of deprivation.

Mr Bakhtyar said the committee also decided Sukkur-Hyderabad section on Eastern Route through built-operate and transfer (BOT) mode and National Highway Authority will complete its design as well as feasibility study and the project contract would be awarded within the current year with saving of around $2-2.5bn.

The minister said a team of Chinese experts that visited Pakistan a few days ago had discussions at different levels of the federal and provincial governments. List of the projects in agriculture, education, health, poverty alleviation, water supply and vocational training was being finalised and would be shared with China soon. A memorandum of understanding on socio-economic development would be signed to ensure early implementation of the projects with the cost of $400 to $500m in first phase, he said.

The minister also highlighted the significance of agricultural cooperation with China and said the newly established joint working group will meet in the first week of April in order to expedite cooperation for modernising the agriculture sector and utilise potentials for export maximisation.

It envisaged cooperation in meat, food supply chain, processing and co-branding, livestock and fisheries, enhancement of seeds quality, irrigations system and technology transfer, he added.

Bakhtyar said no headway was made in industrial cooperation sector over the last five years but the government prioritised this field by ensuring speedy implementation wherein concession agreement of Special Economic Zones at Rashakai, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa would be signed by March 25 while ground-breaking would be held next month.

He said the ground-breaking of New Gwadar International Airport would be made by end of this month for which arrangements were being finalised. The Cabinet Committee also accorded approval to CPEC Business Forum in order to create an interface with the business community.

The minister said that a link between government institutions and business community was missing since the inception of CPEC. “The newly established forum, comprising of leading businessmen from different sectors, would work as a bridge between the government and business sectors,” he added.

He clarified that none of the funds allocated for CPEC projects were diverted to any other purpose; rather allocation for other initiatives in Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) were re-appropriated for sustainable development goals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch




----------



## ghazi52

*China to complete Pakistan Karot hydropower project in 2021*






May 08, 2019

Construction of the Karot hydropower project in Pakistan will be completed in two years and start power generation by April 2021, China Daily reported on Wednesday, citing the developer China Three Gorges Corp.

The project, with a total investment of $1.74 billion, will solve the power supply bottleneck in Pakistan and provide sustainable and stable energy support.

When completed, the 720-megawatt project that commenced construction in 2015 will annually produce some 3.2 billion kilowatt-hours of clean power, equivalent to 10 per cent of Pakistan's total energy output from hydropower stations in 2017, said the report.

Being the first investment project of the Silk Road Fund, the hydropower project will pay $23 million in taxes to the Pakistani government and provide more than 2,200 jobs for locals during the peak construction period, the paper reported.

While Pakistan has limited capital to develop its rich hydropower resources, the cooperation of Pakistan and China, a world leader in hydroelectricity generation, will benefit both sides, Zhang Boting, a senior analyst at the China Society for Hydropower Engineering, was quoted as saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

Which is CPEC biggest project the railway or motorway?


----------



## rott

ghazi52 said:


> *China to complete Pakistan Karot hydropower project in 2021*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 08, 2019
> 
> Construction of the Karot hydropower project in Pakistan will be completed in two years and start power generation by April 2021, China Daily reported on Wednesday, citing the developer China Three Gorges Corp.
> 
> The project, with a total investment of $1.74 billion, will solve the power supply bottleneck in Pakistan and provide sustainable and stable energy support.
> 
> When completed, the 720-megawatt project that commenced construction in 2015 will annually produce some 3.2 billion kilowatt-hours of clean power, equivalent to 10 per cent of Pakistan's total energy output from hydropower stations in 2017, said the report.
> 
> Being the first investment project of the Silk Road Fund, the hydropower project will pay $23 million in taxes to the Pakistani government and provide more than 2,200 jobs for locals during the peak construction period, the paper reported.
> 
> While Pakistan has limited capital to develop its rich hydropower resources, the cooperation of Pakistan and China, a world leader in hydroelectricity generation, will benefit both sides, Zhang Boting, a senior analyst at the China Society for Hydropower Engineering, was quoted as saying.


China will surely convert Pakistan into a developed country at this pace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Western Route: Hakla to Pindi Gheb update

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PDFChamp

Source

*Pakistan and China launch four mega CPEC projects*
Staff Report

May 27, 2019




Prime Minister Imran Khan and Chinese Vice President Wang Qishan Sunday launched four mega development projects in the fields of energy, technology and education under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Both the dignitaries unveiled the plaques of the four projects at a ceremony held here.

Under the first project, a transmission line of 660kv will be laid between Matiari and Lahore to transmit power from coal based plants located at Thar, Port Qasim and Hub. The project will have the capacity to supply 2000 MW with 10 percent overloaded capability for two hours.

The two leaders unveiled the plaque for Rashakai Special Economic Zone (RSEZ) project to promote industrialisation through optimally priced, world-class industrial infrastructure in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province.

The RSEZ is situated centrally in the CPEC at the junction of Karakoram Corridor and ML-1 development corridor. It is set to become, and will be designed, to be the key trade and logistics hub connecting Kashgar, Kabul and Gwadar on the Belt and Road, and be a high-end host of international commercial, technological and manufacturing hub. The two leaders inaugurated the Confucius Institute at the University of Punjab. The institute mainly provides Chinese education, cultural promotion and cultural exchanges and other projects and activities.

The ceremony also marked the launching of Huawei Technical Support Center to be established in Pakistan as part of Chinese tech giant’s commitment to make massive investment in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## khansaheeb

All roads to/from China lead to peace and prosperity

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Economy is backbone for any country.
Bright future ahead Inshaa Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

How many cultural institutions does Pakistan have in China? This is a failure of foreign policy and relations

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Wow, 2000MW from coal project.


----------



## Yankee-stani

Pakhtoon yum said:


> How many cultural institutions does Pakistan have in China? This is a failure of foreign policy and relations



How many we have in other "brother" countries like Turkey,Azerbaijan, Iran or Saudi none I agree on soft culture we wasted two decades

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

OsmanAli98 said:


> How many we have in other "brother" countries like Turkey,Azerbaijan, Iran or Saudi none I agree on soft culture we wanted two decades


None, its ridiculous

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Projects agreed to boost ties as Chinese VP visits Pakistan*
By Yang Sheng Source:Global Times Published: 2019/5/27 22:13:40 Last Updated: 2019/5/28 1:35:00

Cooperation to focus more on improving livelihood of locals




Representatives of China and Pakistan attend the First Meeting of the China Pakistan Economic Corridor Political Parties Joint Consultation Mechanism held in Beijing in March to discuss cooperation and implementation in Pakistan of the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative. Photo: Li Hao/GT

China-Pakistan cooperation in the next phase will focus more on benefiting people through local projects that improve livelihood along the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), Chinese experts said on Monday as Chinese Vice President Wang Qishan was visiting Pakistan and the two countries boosted their cooperation on multiple projects.

Wang arrived in Islamabad on Sunday for his three-day visit until Tuesday, the Xinhua News Agency reported.

Zhao Lijian, a senior diplomat at the Chinese Embassy in Pakistan, tweeted on Monday that the two countries signed five memorandums of understanding including 1 billion yuan ($145 million) for the social sector and 40 million yuan for disaster relief.

Lin Minwang, a professor at Fudan University's Center for South Asian Studies, told the Global Times that "the new [Pakistani] government hopes construction of the CPEC brings more benefits to the locals, so Wang's visit and the documents signed by the two countries show that China is giving a positive response and taking concrete steps to support its partner."

Wang and Pakistani Prime Minister Imran Khan on Sunday launched four mega development projects in the fields of energy, technology and education under the CPEC, according to the website of the corridor project.

The first project is a 660-kilovolt transmission line to be laid between Matiari and Lahore and transmit power from coal plants located at Thar, Port Qasim and Hub.

The project will have the capacity to supply 2,000 megawatts with a 10 percent overload capability for two hours, the report said.

The second one is the Rashakai Special Economic Zone project to promote industrialization through optimally priced, world-class industrial infrastructure in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province.

The project is designed and set to become "the key trade and logistics hub connecting Kashgar, Kabul and Gwadar on the Belt and Road, and be a high-end host of international commercial, technological and manufacturing hub," Urdu Piont reported.

These projects could bring jobs and boost economic income for the ordinary people as well as living standards as more stable electric power is provided, Lin said. "Khan's government wants to make Pakistani people really feel the change and benefits brought from the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative and the CPEC," he said.

Rana Ali Qaisar, general secretary of the international department of the National Party of Pakistan, told the Global Times Monday that "the visit by Vice President Wang shows that China has never changed its support for its iron brother. The relationship and cooperation between the countries will not be affected by a political power transition within our country."

Wang said on Monday that "I am confident the CPEC will add new impetus to development in Pakistan besides furthering regional development. I am happy to know that supporting CPEC is a consensus among all parties and ethnic groups across Pakistan," Pakistan Today reported.

*Education, technology*

The Confucius Institute at the University of Punjab was also launched at the ceremony. The institute mainly provides education of Chinese language, cultural promotion and cultural exchanges and other projects and activities.

With the development of the CPEC, the demand for Chinese speakers in Pakistan will be increased and it is important for China to build more such institutes in Pakistan, Lin noted.

Qaisar said that boosting educational cooperation between the two countries is always a hot topic proposed by Pakistani delegations who visited China and "Vice President Wang's ongoing visit has brought great progress in this aspect."

The ceremony attended by Wang and Khan also marked the launch of the Huawei Technical Support Center to be established in Pakistan as part of Chinese tech giant's commitment to make a massive investment in Pakistan.

The activities of Chinese firms in Pakistan will increase for sure and the use of Huawei equipment in Pakistan will also be increased, Lin noted. Establishing a technical support center shows that the two sides want to reinforce technological support for CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

*Towards CPEC 3.0*
*
THE Belt and Road Initiative has attracted praise and critique since its inception in 2013. The response is not unnatural for the transnational endeavour that could mobilise an investment of $1.3 trillion by 2027 and will potentially change the geo-economics of partner countries and regions. It remains to be seen, however, if BRI’s architects will follow in the footsteps of Western hegemons or seek mutually beneficial partnerships.

The West, led by the US, is becoming more wary of China’s bolstering economic muscle with every passing day. The country has faced more intense scrutiny since 2015 when it announced ‘Made in China 2025’, a plan to spearhead high-tech industrial development. Beijing presents it as an effort to circumvent the middle-income trap, but Western countries accuse it of mercantilism and subsidising Chinese firms heavily for a competitive edge over their Western rivals.

On the political front, Western strategists equate BRI with debt-trap diplomacy to sow the seeds of distrust. The accusation is ironically levelled by the architects and custodians of the Bretton Woods system. Besides, it emanates from a policy to limit China from playing an assertive role in the developing world, which may undermine the West’s contemporary dominance. Pakistan — the host of BRI’s crown jewel, the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor — has strategic ties with China, which both countries are striving to deepen further. Our analysts argue CPEC is a historic opportunity for Pakistan to leapfrog into the 21st century.

The success of CPEC is crucial for Beijing to place itself as a trusted partner for the Global South.

In this backdrop, it’s barely noted that the corridor is now a test case for Beijing too to demonstrate its ability of becoming a trusted partner for the Global South. It is nonetheless incumbent on the Pakistani government to remain cognisant of channelling the benefits of CPEC towards our youth and poorer population. No matter how sincerely Beijing pursues CPEC, we cannot discount the fact that its own economic interests, not inherently exploitative though, would hold supreme, and we must realise that sooner rather than later.

As President Xi presses ahead with his flagship initiative and presents BRI as a common development goal, our decision-makers should aim to nurture a long-term partnership that yields equitable dividends. This necessitates an understanding of the needs of our economy for today and for tomorrow and prioritising the areas that hold all-out benefits. Likewise, Beijing must pursue economic ties with Islamabad based on the principles of transparency and shared prosperity, regardless of our much weaker economic might.

Despite some politicking regarding CPEC’s initial priorities, it was carefully crafted because the provision of energy and transport infrastructure is a prerequisite for economic advancement. The second phase prioritises agriculture, digital connectivity, industry, tourism etc. As this economic integration accelerates, future collaboration, CPEC 3.0, should be manoeuvred towards high-tech sectors — namely telecom, electric mobility and renewables, where China is an emerging global leader — to optimise CPEC’s benefits.

In the telecom industry, China’s Huawei has become a leading equipment supplier and is among the world’s most innovative companies with nearly 88,000 patents as of December 2018. Analysts believe it is set to lead the world in the rollout of the future’s most promising, and critical, technology: fifth-generation (5G) mobile telecom infrastructure. As of April 2019, Huawei had signed more than 40 5G contracts globally, proving that the firm can commercialise its solutions faster than its Western and Asian rivals.

Many Chinese tech giants are already present in Pakistan. Since digital connectivity and infrastructure are essential for tomorrow’s economies, future cooperation in this area should form a major pillar of CPEC. Regardless of the US government’s fierce opposition, Chinese tech giants will be at the forefront of advancements in the telecom industry. Therefore, B2B partnerships could help Pakistan’s budding ICT sector to develop capacities by engaging with Chinese partners. Meanwhile, Chinese firms can target the vast untapped potential of Pakistani market.

Concerned chiefly about its soaring dependence on imported fuels and worsening urban pollution — challenges we can relate with — the Chinese government implemented several corrective measures. Since taking the reins in 2013, President Xi has stressed the need for sustainability more than his predecessors. Resultantly, China is a leader in the renewables industry and the largest market for electric vehicles (EVs). According to Wood Mackenzie, a consultancy, by December 2018 China had 181 gigawatt of wind and 175GW of solar PV capacity — a whopping one-third of installations worldwide.

Although Western original equipment manufacturers (OEMs) dominate the global wind turbine value chain, Chinese PV suppliers are rivalled by none, albeit facing anti-dumping duties by many countries. Chinese turbine OEMs have struggled to lure investors outside their domestic market, but thanks to CPEC, they hold a 30pc share in Pakistan’s nascent wind energy market. Chinese turbine OEMs are willing to localise production for future installations, which can lay the foundation for tech transfer — yet another incentive that sets renewables apart from thermal power.

China leads the world in emerging trends in e-mobility. It has over 200 million electric two-wheelers and recorded sales of 1m EVs in 2018 — more than the rest of the world combined. According to McKinsey, a consultancy, the success of Chinese OEMs is more pronounced in the e-bus segment — of the 97,000 urban buses sold in China in 2018, 87,000 were electric.

Beijing has a goal that one-fifth of vehicles sold in China by 2025 should be electric, which will catalyse exponential growth in EV sales and help Chinese manufacturers consolidate their strengths. Advancements in these sectors will create further synergies. For instance, 5G connectivity is necessary to commercialise autonomous EVs and robo-taxis, which will rely on artificial intelligence and fuelled (ideally) through renewables.

This is not to suggest that China will help us become an important player in these futuristic technologies. That thought is far-fetched. Nevertheless, by aiding Islamabad in these areas to address the economic and environmental challenges it faces, Beijing will vindicate President Xi’s stated vision of BRI and legitimise its leadership in the developing world. Or else we must tone down the enthusiasm that encircles CPEC and reassess the allocation of our scarce institutional resources for better outcomes.

The writer is an analyst specialising in energy policy and political economy.
Twitter: @sohaibrmalik

Published in Dawn, May 27th, 2019

https://www.dawn.com/news/1484851
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

Unlike The West China Has Historically Been More Open To Sharing Technology.That Makes Them Relatively Popular

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maxpane

chance for Pakistan to avail this opportunity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*$1.5 Billion - $2 Billion National Science and Technology Park gets approval *

*National University of Sciences & Technology (NUST) *has secured the approval to initiate working on its latest project, which is “National Science & #Technology Park” from the Public-Private Partnership Authority’s (PPPA) Board. PPPA granted the approval for the tech park at the first board meeting under the chairmanship of Minister for Planning, Development & Reforms Khusro Bakhtyar.

This multi-billion dollar initiative is aimed at developing the knowledge economy of Pakistan through innovation and growth of hi-tech entities. NSTP will serve as an innovation powerhouse for businesses by boosting the university’s chief strengths and unique position in the global technology market.

The key thematic areas of the technology include automobile technology, education technology, defense technology, finance technology, Agriculture technology, health technology, and smart technology. The university is also planning to increase the number, scope, and breadth of these technology areas in the coming years. NUST universities support innovations by organizing hackathons, open house events for tech projects and global accelerator programs to support train and support Pakistani startups for the global tech market.

NSTP is the first Science and Technology Park (STP) in Pakistan. NUST university with its well-established ecosystem to support innovation, technology transfer and commercialization is the most suitable place for a technology park like this. NSTP has also revealed its logo, which is visible on the NUST and NSTP websites and their social media pages.













The logo displays the goal of NSTP which is to create the first innovation and technological hub in Pakistan to build the gap between academia and the Sci-tech industry. This platform will also serve as a hub of innovation, a new national tech-pad where entrepreneurs and organizations with great ideas can come together to discover, collaborate and build new instruments of technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Verve

Excellent!


----------



## ghazi52

Formal inauguration of Rashakai Economic Zone KP to be held after Eid, China to invest USD $138 million in the Special Economic Zone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

470 Cops of special protection unit *(SPU)* for the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor completed their 6 month training in *Police College *Sihala. While training, officials learned skills in Krav Maga, modern weaponry, First Aid. Army played a key role in the training.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aziqbal

In total there is 15 CPEC energy related projects producing over 11,000 MW

5 highway projects covering over 1,000 km 

however I would like to see more of these special economic zones 

Chinas opening up policy in the early 1980s focused around the special economic zones on the coastal cities which then expanded to the rest of the country 

Pakistan should try and copy that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Largest transportation infrastructure under CPEC completed*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-24 12:28:33|Editor: mingmei

ISLAMABAD, July 24 (Xinhua) -- The construction of the 392-km Sukkur-Multan Motorway under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) has been completed after the National Highway Authority (NHA) on Tuesday presented a substantial completion certification to the constructor China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC).

The motorway, which is known as M5 in Pakistan and the largest transportation infrastructure project under CPEC, is a part of the country's Peshawar-Karachi Motorway and was completed two weeks ahead of contract due date. The M5 was designed for speeds of up to 120 kmh with a total investment around 2.89 billion U.S. dollars.

NHA M5 General Manager Muhammad Naseem Arif said during a ceremony held in Multan that the motorway is very impressive in terms of its quality and construction process, adding that the authority closely worked with the CSCEC and overcame a number of difficulties so that they could complete the great project within three years.

Li Ganchun, chief of the M5 project from the CSCEC, appreciated the security provided by the Pakistani side, saying that the M5 will help Pakistan connect its north and south, improve the country's transportation situation and facilitate social economic development in the region along the motorway.

According to the CSCEC, the M5 project had created some 29,000 jobs for the locals during the construction. The Chinese constructor also built schools, roads, bridges, wells and water channel for the locals to make their lives more convenient.

The motorway is expected to open to traffic in August.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hephaestus

Honest question:
If CPEC is such a huge bonanza for Pakistan in terms of investment.
1. Why is it not showing up in the foreign direct investment (FDI) numbers? 
2. Why is Pakistan’s current account balance still negative? 
3. Why is Pakistan’s current account balance actually getting worse?


----------



## Clutch

Hephaestus said:


> Honest question:
> If CPEC is such a huge bonanza for Pakistan in terms of investment.
> 1. Why is it not showing up in the foreign direct investment (FDI) numbers?
> 2. Why is Pakistan’s current account balance still negative?
> 3. Why is Pakistan’s current account balance actually getting worse?



Mainly due to previous government corruption. No matter how beneficial a project is... If it is rife with corruption you will see issues like your point 123

*CPEC to bring prosperity in Balochistan : Special Assistant to CM*
By
Uploader
-
July 28, 2019
0
952



QUETTA, Jul 28 (APP):Special Assistant to CM Balochistan Rameen Muhamma Hassani on Sunday said federal and provincial government were paying special attention on China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project to make it successful which would bring development and prosperity in country including Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Construction of Sukkur-Multan Motorway under CPEC completed*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-08-06 08:23:04|Editor: ZX
Aerial photo taken on Aug. 5, 2019 shows the view of Sukkur-Multan Motorway in central Pakistan's Multan. The construction of the 392-km Sukkur-Multan Motorway under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) has been completed. The motorway known as M5 in Pakistan was designed for speeds of up to 120 kmh with a total investment around 2.89 billion U.S. dollars. (Xinhua/Ahmad Kamal)


----------



## ghazi52

Construction Work of Kulal Ceramics is proceeding towards it's completion phase at Hattar Special Economic Zone KP


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC long term plan: Pakistan’s railway network to be extended to Gwadar, Kashgar, Mazar Sharif*

August 18, 2019










ISLAMABAD: The ambitious plan of connecting Pakistan’s railway network from China and Afghanistan to Gwadar deep sea port under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) has been declared strategically important by both the countries.

The plan will help commercially viable transportation of goods from China and Central Asian States to the port city besides boosting trade and tourism activities in the country.

The already agreed CPEC project for up-gradation of existing Main Line 1 (ML-1) railway track from Peshawar to Karachi will be materialized in the first phase, while the then new railways lines would be laid across the country to boost trade activities under CPEC.

According to the plan, a new 1,059 kilometer railway line from Havelian in Pakistan’s province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to Kashghar in Chinese province of Xinjiang would be laid to connect both the countries through railways.

Another 1328 kilometer long new railway line from Jacobabad and Quetta via Basima to Gwadar is also planned to be established at a cost of $4.5 billion to connect the port city with rest of the country and China. Similarly Pakistan Railways has also plan to lay a new 560 km railway track from Quetta to Kotla Jam on ML-2 via Zhob and D.I. Khan.

New railway line from Peshawar to Torkham in Afghanistan is also part of the plan however in a fresh development, an official source in ministry of planning and development told this scribe that the railway network would be extended deep in the country to Kabul and then Mazar Sharif so that the Central Asian states could be connected via railway line with Gwadar.

All these new railway projects have been put in the long term plan of CPEC which is supposed to be completed by 2030.

“In order to effectively eventuate ML-1 project, it has been decided to break the project into three packages,” an official in railway ministry said. The ministry of railways has already submitted the PC-1 of package 1 worth of $2.389 billion to the Planning Commission.

“Keeping in view the importance of the project, Prime Minister Imran Khan has directed the concerned authorities to start work on the project as early as possible, therefore the PC-1 of first package of the project is expected to be considered by the Central Development Working Party (CDWP) later this month which would refer to the Executive Committee of National Economic Council (ECNEC) for final approval,” a high official in planning ministry told this scribe.

He said once approved by the ECNCEC, this project would be presented before the the 9th annual meeting of Joint Coordination Committee on CPEC between Pakistan and China to be held in October this year for finalizing financing modalities.

The scope of work includes up gradation and doubling of ML-1 from Karachi to Peshawar and Taxila to Havelian (1872 km) including provision of modern signaling and telecommunication systems, conversion of level crossings into under passes/fly overs and fencing of track. CPEC project leader in Ministry of Railways Basharat Waheed said that on completion of ML-1, Pakistan Railways will reap up the advantages of increase in speed from 65-105 km/hour to 120-160 km/h, increase in line capacity from 34 to 171 trains each way per day, increase in Freight Volumes from 6 to 35 million tons per annum by 2025, increase in passenger trains (ex-Karachi) from 20 to 40 each way per day and increase in railway share of freight transport volume from less than 4pc to 20pc.

Journey time from Karachi to Lahore will be reduced from existing 18 hours to only 10 hours while that from Islamabad to Lahore will be reduced from four and half hours to two and half hours, he added.

He said financing for the project would be arranged through loan by the government of China.

Share of Chinese Loan and government of Pakistan Investment would be 85pc:15pc. Loan will be on favourable terms at around 2pc with grace period of 8-10 years. As per Business Plan, the loan will be paid back in 20 years, after project completion, from railway earnings.

Meanwhile according to official documents available with APP, the project will create around 20,000 direct jobs for local people while it will also create over 150,000 indirect jobs in the country.



*Copyright APP (Associated Press of Pakistan), 2019*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164105950615277568


----------



## ghazi52

*LAHORE, (APP - UrduPoint / Pakistan Point News - 28th Aug, 2019 ) :A two-member delegation from Rashakai Special Economic Zone (RSEZ) management team from China on Wednesday called on the Lahore Chamber of Commerce & Industry (LCCI) Vice President Faheem-ur-Rehman Saigal.*
According to LCCI spokesman, on the occasion various issues including establishment of special economic zones in Pakistan and Pak-China trade relations came under discussion.

Delegation members Suo Bin Xing and Simon Li threw light on their ongoing projects.

Faheem-ur-Rehman Saigal hoped that RSEZ in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa would help produce much-needed employment opportunities besides generating revenue.

He said that the LCCI has always been vocal in favour of SEZs because through these infrastructures, process of industrialization can be boosted and new employment opportunities can be generated.

He said there was no doubt that with the establishment of special economic zones all across the major industrial areas in the country, the present pace of economic development can be enhanced to achieve the desired results.

The LCCI Vice President said that Pakistan has yet to exploit the potential of regional trade for its own advantage.

*"We believe that Rashakai Special Economic Zone will play key role in increasing foreign trade particularly reaching out to Afghanistan and remote destinations of CIS countries", he added*


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan China have agreed to fast track implementation of industrial cooperation under CPEC utilizing Chinese experiences to ensure speedy development of special economic zones in Pakistan.ground breaking of Rashakai Special Economic Zone #SEZ in KPK is planned next month.


----------



## ice_man

ghazi52 said:


> *CPEC long term plan: Pakistan’s railway network to be extended to Gwadar, Kashgar, Mazar Sharif*
> 
> August 18, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: The ambitious plan of connecting Pakistan’s railway network from China and Afghanistan to Gwadar deep sea port under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) has been declared strategically important by both the countries.
> 
> The plan will help commercially viable transportation of goods from China and Central Asian States to the port city besides boosting trade and tourism activities in the country.
> 
> The already agreed CPEC project for up-gradation of existing Main Line 1 (ML-1) railway track from Peshawar to Karachi will be materialized in the first phase, while the then new railways lines would be laid across the country to boost trade activities under CPEC.
> 
> According to the plan, a new 1,059 kilometer railway line from Havelian in Pakistan’s province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to Kashghar in Chinese province of Xinjiang would be laid to connect both the countries through railways.
> 
> Another 1328 kilometer long new railway line from Jacobabad and Quetta via Basima to Gwadar is also planned to be established at a cost of $4.5 billion to connect the port city with rest of the country and China. Similarly Pakistan Railways has also plan to lay a new 560 km railway track from Quetta to Kotla Jam on ML-2 via Zhob and D.I. Khan.
> 
> New railway line from Peshawar to Torkham in Afghanistan is also part of the plan however in a fresh development, an official source in ministry of planning and development told this scribe that the railway network would be extended deep in the country to Kabul and then Mazar Sharif so that the Central Asian states could be connected via railway line with Gwadar.
> 
> All these new railway projects have been put in the long term plan of CPEC which is supposed to be completed by 2030.
> 
> “In order to effectively eventuate ML-1 project, it has been decided to break the project into three packages,” an official in railway ministry said. The ministry of railways has already submitted the PC-1 of package 1 worth of $2.389 billion to the Planning Commission.
> 
> “Keeping in view the importance of the project, Prime Minister Imran Khan has directed the concerned authorities to start work on the project as early as possible, therefore the PC-1 of first package of the project is expected to be considered by the Central Development Working Party (CDWP) later this month which would refer to the Executive Committee of National Economic Council (ECNEC) for final approval,” a high official in planning ministry told this scribe.
> 
> He said once approved by the ECNCEC, this project would be presented before the the 9th annual meeting of Joint Coordination Committee on CPEC between Pakistan and China to be held in October this year for finalizing financing modalities.
> 
> The scope of work includes up gradation and doubling of ML-1 from Karachi to Peshawar and Taxila to Havelian (1872 km) including provision of modern signaling and telecommunication systems, conversion of level crossings into under passes/fly overs and fencing of track. CPEC project leader in Ministry of Railways Basharat Waheed said that on completion of ML-1, Pakistan Railways will reap up the advantages of increase in speed from 65-105 km/hour to 120-160 km/h, increase in line capacity from 34 to 171 trains each way per day, increase in Freight Volumes from 6 to 35 million tons per annum by 2025, increase in passenger trains (ex-Karachi) from 20 to 40 each way per day and increase in railway share of freight transport volume from less than 4pc to 20pc.
> 
> Journey time from Karachi to Lahore will be reduced from existing 18 hours to only 10 hours while that from Islamabad to Lahore will be reduced from four and half hours to two and half hours, he added.
> 
> He said financing for the project would be arranged through loan by the government of China.
> 
> Share of Chinese Loan and government of Pakistan Investment would be 85pc:15pc. Loan will be on favourable terms at around 2pc with grace period of 8-10 years. As per Business Plan, the loan will be paid back in 20 years, after project completion, from railway earnings.
> 
> Meanwhile according to official documents available with APP, the project will create around 20,000 direct jobs for local people while it will also create over 150,000 indirect jobs in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> *Copyright APP (Associated Press of Pakistan), 2019*





*CPEC: what’s stopping Pakistan Railways?*

*The world’s second-longest train route connects Yiwu, a trading centre near Shanghai, to London. The 12,000-plus kilometer-long railway track which opened in 2017 has made possible hauling millions of tons of goods within 18 days, which once took 30 to 45 days of sailing to reach the shores of Great Britain. The China-Europe rail now connects 108 cities across 16 countries, ushering in new opportunities for trade and prosperity and unfolding a new economic world order.



In Pakistan however, we have yet to initiate the up-gradation and doubling of ML-1 from Karachi to Peshawar. The track will ultimately extend to Kashghar, providing access to the BRI railway grid.

For now, the ML-1 up-gradation project remains limited to neatly-ribboned blue files, prominently displaying the Government of Pakistan’s emblem, slowly moving from one ministry to another. Ministers and their ministries are bickering over approval processes; feasibility studies are taking forever to complete; while the intimidating $8 billion price tag keeps on haunting those who dare to touch these files.

Irrespective of these political scuffles, turf wars and blame games that characterise the usual business of government, there are three fundamental reasons behind this inaction.

First is the prevailing economic crisis and the ongoing IMF programme. Not only has the IMF raised serious concerns about Pakistan’s debt sustainability, but it has also placed a tight limit on the number of government guarantees. In the absence of any government guarantees the ML-1 financing may have to be undertaken by the Pakistan Railways itself, which would need other guarantee mechanisms.

Moreover, the fiscal constraints leave little room for any significant co-contribution. The total cost of the project is $8.2 billion, with 85% financing coming from China with a grace period of 8 to 10 years. Although this would mean no immediate outflows on account of repayment, the remaining 15% which translates into a whopping Rs193 billion would have to be contributed by Pakistan. Even for the first phase of $2.3 billion, we would need to pitch in Rs54 billion. If the government is serious about ML-1 up-gradation, now is the time to figure out these issues and find workable solutions.

Secondly, the newly formed debt commission is looking into past mega projects, while NAB and provincial anti-corruption authorities are actively sniffing for corruption everywhere. A suspect is treated as a convict and before he could prove his innocence (or be proven guilty) he would have served years in prison already. In this situation, it is not easy to find a bureaucrat who is willing to sign on this multibillion-dollar framework agreement.

Thirdly comes the pricing of the project. The project is likely to follow the CPEC procurement modality, with limited competition amongst Chinese contractors. This should be fine as long as the pricing remains competitive. But international benchmarks suggest that this price is probably on the higher side. The 1,214-kilometre long Chinese Geku Railway due to be completed in 2019, for instance, costs $5.4 billion to build from scratch. Considering that ML-1 is an upgrade the price tag of $8.2 billion for 1,872 kilometres looks a little steep.

But such comparison could also be misleading, as project specificities could sometimes cause large cost variations. An alternative approach could be to limit the CPEC framework agreement to two of the three project components and undertake one component through international competitive bidding. This could help the government in real price discovery and can support in price negotiations with the Chinese.

If handled right, the ML-1 could become Prime Minister Imran Khan’s legacy that could get him political dividends for years, like the Motorway did for Mian Nawaz Sharif, or else it could easily turn into political baggage.

Published in The Express Tribune, September 3rd, 2019.

Like Opinion & Editorial on Facebook, follow @ETOpEd on Twitter to receive all updates on all our daily pieces.

https://tribune.com.pk/story/2047748/6-cpec-whats-stopping-pakistan-railways/




*


----------



## ghazi52

*China Uplifting Pakistan, Gives Zero Duty Market Access to 90 pc Pakistani Commodities*

China agreed to grant zero duty market access to 90% of Pakistani goods. These measures will help Pakistan remove the disparity between the China-Pakistan bilateral trade. The assessment says that under the China-Pakistan Free Trade Agreement (CPFTA) ph II, Pakistan’s exports to China will see a boon of approximately $500 million. China Economic Net quoted in a report that China is going to invest $1 billion in 27 socio-economic development projects such as education, health, agriculture etc. Official sources calculated that 70,000 direct jobs under CPEC had added 23% to Pakistan’s per capita income. The comparison between the fiscal year 2013-14 and 2017-18 depicts that CPEC has raised Pakistan’s GDP by 4.14%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*China ships equipment for $1.7 bln energy project*







BEIJING: A Chinese company has shipped power equipment to Pakistan for the country’s first $1.7 billion worth of transmission project under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) framework.

Fushun Electric Porcelain Manufacturing Company shipped 30 tons of direct current (DC) 660 kilovolts of Zinc Oxide Lightning Cooler to Pakistan for its grid project from Shen Fu new area.

Wang Youxue, member of the Party Work Committee of the Shen Fu New District of China’s Liaoning province and deputy director of the Management Committee told China Daily News that the Fushun Electric Porcelain Manufacturing Company participated in the project as it was one of the key cooperation projects of the belt and road Initiative.

Youxue said the DC transmission project is also the first landing project for Pakistan to open foreign investment in the field of power transmission and transformation. The total investment of the project is $1.658 billion and it will be officially put into operation in 2021.

Based on the technical advantages of its own ultra high voltage products for many years, Shen Fu New District Fushun Electric Porcelain Manufacturing Company successfully won the bid for the alternating current and DC pillar insulators and metal zinc oxide surge arresters of the project, with a total contract value of more than 57 million yuan. Shen Fu New District has been paying attention to and supporting the transformation and upgrading of traditional enterprises in the new district.

Youxue said Fushun Electric Porcelain Manufacturing Company is actively responding to the belt and road initiative and went abroad. “Shen Fu New District will serve the enterprise and help the rapid development of the enterprise.”

The enterprising spirit of struggle marked a significant progress in the belt and road national grid project of Fushun Electric Porcelain Manufacturing Company.

The Matiari-Lahore high-voltage direct current transmission line project has already secured financing. This is the country’s first private sector transmission project under CPEC and will transmit more than 4,000 megawatts of coal-based electricity from projects in Sindh to the Punjab’s main grid.

Besides the transmission project, the Private Power Infrastructure Board is currently facilitating implementation of power projects having cumulative capacity of 10,934 megawatts under CPEC, which include various hydel and coal-fired projects.

CPEC envisaged capital investment of $60 billion to generate economic activities. Most of the committed investment is targeted at improving generation capacity and transmission capability in the energy sector of Pakistan. Apart from focusing on energy, infrastructure and Gwadar projects, nine special economic zones are being established under CPEC portfolio to revive industrialisation process by foreign and Chinese’s businesses and technology transfers and transformation.


----------



## ghazi52

Biggest power plants under #China’s Belt and Road Initiative (BRI)

Eight of the ten biggest power projects under China’s ambitious Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) as of 2019 are in Pakistan, within the #China Pakistan Economic Corridor (#CPEC). The combined capacity of the ten biggest BRI power projects is 20.97GW, out of which Pakistan’s share is 9.57GW (45%). Power-technology lists the biggest power projects under the BRI, based on capacity.

The top ten biggest power plants under the Belt and Road Initiative: Ranking the BRI power projects

10. Suki Kinari Hydropower Project, Pakistan

9. Quaid-e-Azam Solar Park, Pakistan

8. Kohala Hydel Project, Pakistan

7. Thar Mine Mouth Oracle Power Plant, Pakistan

6. SSRL Thar SEC Mine Mouth Power Plant, Pakistan

5. CPHGC Power Plant, Pakistan

4. Sahiwal Coal-fired Power Plant, Pakistan

3. Port Qasim Power Project, Pakistan

2. Hassyan Clean Coal Project, UAE

1. Kayan River Cascade Hydropower Project, Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thunderkaka

*Chinese Company Grants $1.2bn For Gwadar Port's Development: Sub-committee Told*

The sub-Committee of the Senate Standing Committee on Maritime Affairs was told on Friday that the China Overseas Port Holding Company (COPHC) had given a grant of US$1.2 billion to carry out the development work in the area of Gawadar Port.

"The China desires to see Pakistan as a prosperous state," Chairman COPHC Zang Baozhong said while briefing the sub-committee about the issues faced by the company for the area's development.

The panel, which met here with Senator Kauda Babar in chair, called for expediting the work in Gwadar Port and facilitating the local and foreign investors while reviewing various issues pertaining to the port and its investors.

The committee chairman appreciated the interest of Chinese investors in the development of Pakistan and promised all-out support to them for executing the development projects in the area, assuring the company that their issues would be resolved on priority.

Taking up the issue of Internet connectivity with the PTCL, the Committee took exception over its demand and summoned the Secretary Ministry of Information Technology in the next meeting along with the telecommunications' company senior officers to discuss the issue at length.

The Ministry of Maritime Affairs assured the Committee that the issue was being persued vigorously.

Discussing the establishment of the Transit Trade Directorate at Gwadar Port, the committee was informed that the matter was under discussion and the meetings with the Ministry of Commerce and the Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) were being held.

Gwadar Port was fully equipped with the facilities that are required to handle variety of shipments, it further informed.

The committee was briefed that the Pakistan Revenue Automation Limited had rolled out the WeBOC transit trade module in the area while a User Acceptance Test (UAT) was in the anvil.

The Ministry of Commerce informed the committee that the negotiations were being carried out by bonded careers such as the National Logistic Cell and Pak-Afghan Cargo Services.

A Special Incentives Package had been offered to the Afghan Transit Traders the ministry officials said while briefing the committee about development of system that would help direct all Afghan transit trade from Karachi to Gwadar.

Chairman Committee, Senator Kauda Babar was of the view that Gwadar would never want to deprive Karachi of business, however, those who wished to use Gwadar Port must be facilitated.

Discussing Tax exemptions pertaining to Gwadar Port and GFZ, the Committee was informed that the matter was under review at the Ministry of Law and Justice for its recommendations.

Reviewing the progress on Eastbay Expressway, the Committee stressed the need to protect the interest of locals. It was recommended that the Planning Commission be summoned in the next meeting to review the matter in greater detail.

Chairman Committee directed the Gwadar Port Authority to expedite all matters so that the Port may become fully operational by October 15, 2019, after which the Committee would visit the site.

The Ministry of Commerce, FBR and Custom Directorate were directed to brief the Committee regarding the existing rules and regulations related to the development of a zone at the port where the Chinese trawlers could store fish caught in international waters for the export.

The meeting was attended by Senator Moula Bux Chandio, and senior officers from the Ministry of Maritime Affairs, Gwadar Port Authority FBR, PTCL along with all concerned.

https://www.urdupoint.com/en/business/chinese-company-grants-12bn-for-gwadar-port-716784.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Introvert

*China To Provide 100 Smart Class Rooms, Seven Research Centers To Pakistan: Envoy*

Ambassador of China to Pakistan Yao Jing on Monday said that Chinese government will provide 100 smart classrooms and seven agricultural research centers to different Pakistan Universities.

He stated this while addressing the inaugural ceremony a five-day training workshop on "Resource & Environment Scientific Data Sharing and Disaster Risk Reduction Knowledge".

It was organized by the China-Pakistan Joint Research Centre on Earth Sciences (CPJRC) and Department of Earth Sciences, Quaid-i-Azam University(QAU) Islamabad.

The training program is aimed at providing technical training support for the establishment of a data sharing network serving the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor(CPEC).

The program would also provide software's, standards services, resource construction and other technical training.

Speaking on the occasion he said that during the tenure of current government of Pakistan, China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project has moved to a new stage of broadening the cooperation.

He said areas like industry, agricultural and social sector, especially education, have been included and emphasized in the CPEC Project.

The Chinese Ambassador informed the audience that through major scholarship program, all the top universities and institutions in China will be open for the Pakistani talented students.

"China-Pakistan Joint Research Centre on Earth Sciences (CPJRC) at QAU is a pioneer in the area of educational cooperation. It is solidly funded and well-planned projects by both governments, he added.

The Ambassador said :"The Chinese government, embassy, relevant ministries and Chinese academy of Science would be a strong partner in the project.

" Prof. Dr. Muhammad Ali, Vice Chancellor, Quaid-i-Azam University said : "It's a historic day for Quaid-i-Azam University, as we have inaugurated and formally started the activities of the mega project, China-Pakistan Joint Research Centre on Earth Sciences (CPJRC).

He said it was Rs.8.4 billion worth project, mainly funded by the Chinese Government. He also mentioned the need of cultural joint research centre between the two countries, to which the ambassador of China agreed.

He thanked the Chinese Government, Higher Education Commission (HEC) and Chinese Academy of Sciences for the efforts to materialize the project.

Earlier Prof. Hong Tianhua, Director, CPJRC briefed the audience regarding the Project and objective of the Workshop.

He said the objective of the center is to join efforts of both Chinese and Pakistani scientists for carrying out scientific research on natural disasters, environment, ecology, climate change and sustainable development in Pakistan, especially along the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.

"To help and strengthen the capacity building of the young scientists in Pakistan, CPJRC will also conduct a series of training workshops in the years to come" said the Director.

Dr Safdar Ali Shah, focal person on CPJRC from HEC and UNESCO Representative for Pakistan Ms. Vibeke Jensen also addressed the audience.

A large number of diplomats, government representatives, and headof the institutions, Vice Chancellors, faculty and students attendedthe event.

https://www.urdupoint.com/en/pakistan/china-to-provide-100-smart-class-rooms-seven-724646.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan has decided to offer handing over Pakistan Steel Mills (PSM) to China through government to government deal and exploring options to finance multi-billion dollars railways Mainline (ML-1) during his upcoming visit of Beijing.

Pakistan’s top leadership will give assurances to Chinese side that China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) would not slow down, but its next phase would be pursued with zeal and vigour despite passing through under the IMF programme.

In his upcoming scheduled visit of China from October 07, 2019, the prime minister has decided to take up five issues for enhancing economic cooperation under CPEC. Pakistan will offer China to get PSM, finalise deal on modernisation of ML-1, financing of Bunji hydropower project, agriculture and social sectors-related projects in and outside the ambit of CPEC.


----------



## Haris Ali2140

@beijingwalker @Oscar 
Will oil supply be also routed through CPEC???


----------



## razgriz19

My relative's company for a lot of work for moving heavy equipment from port to throughout Pakistan. Here are some photos

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## POTTER

China and Pakistan have decided to expedite work on the western route in the second phase of China Pakistan Economic Corridor project. Both sides agreed to construct 1,270 Kilometres of roads from Gilgit to Chitral and D. I. Khan to Zhob

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

*Just who will the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor really benefit?*

Adnan Aamir says many in Pakistan see the projects as a way to boost the economy and solve unemployment woes. Others, however, worry about debt, an influx of Chinese workers and few opportunities for locals







Adnan Aamir

Published: 11:23am, 13 Sep, 2017

Updated: 7:31pm, 13 Sep, 2017

Pakistan has always relied heavily on foreign remittances and foreign aid to bolster its struggling economy. As such, signing the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor agreement in 2013 was seen as a blessing for the country. The corridor is part of China’s Belt and Road initiative and comprises energy and infrastructure projects worth some US$57 billion.


Many saw the project as a solution to Pakistan’s economic woes and even termed it a game changer, capable of producing millions of jobs and solving the country’s unemployment problem.


However, soon after the project’s inception, it came in for criticism from different quarters. The main fear is that it has the potential to convert Pakistan into an economic colony of China.


Details of the agreement have not yet been made public, but what is known suggests the majority of the projects revolve around loans that must be repaid. A report from a brokerage house in Pakistan said the country could have to pay US$90 billion to China over 30 years.

_Moreover, economic experts have started questioning the assertion that the economic corridor will bring millions of jobs for the people of Pakistan, given that China is bringing its own labour force. Thus far, there has not been any major job creation.








Pakistani Foreign Minister Khawaja Asif, left, with his Chinese counterpart Wang Yi in Beijing , last Friday. Photo: Xinhua
Chinese labour is cheap compared to workers in Pakistan. So, Chinese companies find it economically beneficial to bring their own workforce from China rather than employing local labour. Chinese workers are also accustomed to long hours in tough conditions, unlike many of their Pakistani counterparts. As a result, local labour isn’t the automatic choice for employment in economic corridor projects.


[/paste:font]_
Despite concerns, Chinese labourers have started pouring into Pakistan and can be seen in large cities including Karachi, Lahore and Islamabad. According to the Karachi Chamber of Commerce and Industry, more than 71,000 Chinese nationals travelled to Pakistan in 2016, a 41 per cent increase from the previous year.

SUBSCRIBE TO OPINION
Get updates direct to your inbox

By registering for these newsletters you agree to our T&C and Privacy Policy
Small as that figure may seem, it proves that the number of Chinese is increasing. This provides oxygen to the claim that, ultimately, economic-corridor-related jobs will be secured by Chinese and not Pakistanis.

Read More



Huaneng aims to generate 60 per cent more electricity from power plants along new Silk Road



Furthermore, Balochistan, the least populated province of Pakistan, faces the greatest threat from the influx of Chinese. Home to the strategic port city of Gwadar, Balochistan has just 6 per cent of Pakistan’s population, and its populace is spread thinly. There are growing fears that Chinese nationals heading to the province will not only take jobs, but could eventually outnumber the people of Balochistan, leaving locals as a minority.


One report, by the Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry, predicts that the Chinese population will outnumber natives of Balochistan by 2048. It estimates that after completion of economic corridor projects, more than 600,000 Chinese will enter Pakistan each year. The Pakistan government and Chinese Diplomatic Mission in Pakistan have both rejected the report, but concerns linger.

There are also fears that the influx of Chinese will drastically alter the lives of local people, given that the culture, values, way of life and religious beliefs of Chinese differ completely from Pakistanis’.


The majority in Pakistan consider the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor economically beneficial. However,others believe that the project’s potential pitfalls could outweigh the good points, and need to be taken into account. Chinese claims about the project, they say, should not be accepted at face value.


*Adnan Aamir is a journalist and columnist based in Quetta, Pakistan. @iAdnanAamir*







Adnan Aamir
Adnan Aamir is a journalist and columnist based in Quetta, Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

*PM inaugurates power plant part of CPEC*

October 21, 2019
https://tribune.com.pk/story/2084128/1-pm-imran-arrives-karachi-day-long-visit/
Prime Minister Imran Khan, who was in Karachi on a day-long visit on Monday, inaugurated the China Hub Power Generation Plant in Hub, Balochistan, a project under the multi-billion dollar China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Addressing the inauguration ceremony, the premier said the power plant was the first joint venture between Islamabad and Beijing under CPEC, and expressed his desire to work on such projects in the future.

“The government will facilitate joint collaboration between Pakistani and Chinese businesses in various sectors,” he said, adding Balochistan was full of rich mineral deposits and fisheries — resources which can help boost the country’s foreign exchange.

PM Imran said his government was moving towards the second phase of CPEC, and it had established the CPEC Authority to facilitate the projects.

He said Chinese leadership, during his recent trip to Beijing, had reiterated fast-tracking CPEC projects, adding that his government was committed to increase ease of doing business in the country to attract foreign investment.

Chinese ambassador Yao Jing, federal ministers and other senior officials were also present on the occasion.


----------



## JSCh

*'Motorway of friendship': CSCEC's Peshawar-Karachi Motorway inaugurated*
China.org.cn, November 7, 2019



​The aerial view of the motorway in July 2018. [Photo courtesy of CSCEC]

The Sukkur-Multan section of the Pakistan Peshawar-Karachi Motorway, the largest infrastructure project along the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), was inaugurated Tuesday in Islamabad. The project is undertaken by the China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC).

The inauguration ceremony was attended by Ning Jizhe, deputy director of the National Development and Reform Commission of China, Murad Saeed, federal minister for communications of Pakistan, Yao Jing, Chinese ambassador to Pakistan, Wang Zhihua, economic and commercial counselor of the Chinese Embassy in Pakistan, Zheng Xuexuan, director of CSCEC, Sikander Qayum, chairman of the National Highway Authority (NHA) of Pakistan and Mansoor Sirohey, a member of NHA, Shan Hongjun, deputy director general of the Department of International Cooperation of China's Ministry of Transport, and Jiang Juhua, secretary to the board of directors of the Export-Import Bank of China.

The PKM Motorway is a key project on the Belt and Road and the south-north transport artery of Pakistan. The CSCEC team started constructing it in August 2016 according to an ambitious plan and high standards, and accomplished its construction through high-quality management. Now, it has become a model project of friendly cooperation between China and Pakistan.



​The motorway in June 2019. [Photo courtesy of CSCEC]
*
Road of wellbeing for win-win cooperation*

The Sukkur-Multan section of the PKM Motorway starts from Sukkur, Sindh province, in south Pakistan and connects to Multan, Punjab province, in the north. The 392-kilometer motorway has a design speed of 120 kilometers per hour, and is the first bi-directional six-lane motorway with an intelligent transportation function in the country. Its contract value is about US$2.9 billion.

The contract period of the project was 36 months. There are 100 bridges, 468 underpasses, 991 culverts, 11 interchanges, six pairs of service areas, five pairs of rest areas, and 24 toll stations. The motorway was divided into seven sections for simultaneous construction. The CSCEC team imported more than 3,500 sets of large machinery and equipment from China, which ensured a steady progress of the project.

Multan and Sukkur are important cities in Pakistan, and they are now connected by the motorway. Multan is a major area for producing mangoes, dates, and other crops, while Sukkur is an important transport hub. The motorway can reduce the commuting time between the two cities from 11 hours to less than four hours, thus expediting the construction of the CPEC and travel between China and Pakistan.

During the construction, the Pakistani government provided huge support for the project in terms of security.

The local temperature often reaches above 40 degrees Celsius. Despite the harsh natural environment, the CSCEC team completed the tasks one after another. On May 26, 2018, the 33-kilometer section of the project opened to traffic 14 months earlier than the contractual deadline. On July 23 this year, the whole project was completed two weeks ahead of schedule.

The NHA gave a thumb up to the CSCEC team, saying that the Sukkur-Multan section is a highway project of the highest standard in Pakistan to date, setting a good example for the Peshawar-Karachi Motorway construction.



​The CSCEC team paves the motorway with bitumen in December 2017. [Photo courtesy of CSCEC]
*
Road of science and technology for a trustworthy project*

The PKM (Sukkur-Multan Section) project is a high-standard motorway with the highest design grade. It is also the only motorway in Pakistan with trees along the entire road and can resist once-in-a-century floods. Based on the quality assurance and quality control system, a multi-level and all-round quality control network incorporating design and construction was established to build a most advanced intelligent motorway in Pakistan with innovation and ingenuity.

To adapt to the local high temperatures and heavy workloads, a new anti-rutting technological standard of asphalt pavement mixtures was applied, which can withstand the high temperature of 80 degrees Celsius. SBS modified bitumen was applied to ensure the road formation quality. The UAV aerial photogrammetry technology was used in Pakistan for the first time to obtain accurate data. The hydro-physical model was adopted to optimize the design of cross-river bridges. The difficulty in erecting small skew bridges was successfully overcame. For the first time, the deflection testing technology was applied to control the quality of subgrade and pavement. The standard of intelligent transportation system in Pakistan was improved by the entirely electronic and automatic toll system and signal management. The optical cables laid along the entire motorway can transmit real-time surveillance videos and other information to the control center to have a full control of traffic situations and ensure traffic safety.

Qasir, a Pakistan employee of the project, participated in the project's construction from the very beginning. He said, "I'm fully confident with its quality. This motorway we built is a trustworthy quality project. When the employer was carrying out testing for acceptance along the motorway, the testing team unanimously appraised the PKM project as the fastest motorway project of the best quality in Pakistan."



​The motorway in April 2019. [Photo courtesy of CSCEC]

*Road of friendship for strengthened people-to-people ties*

In implementing the principle of "extensive consultation, joint contribution, and shared benefits" of the Belt and Road Initiative, the PKM project attaches great importance to cooperation with local enterprises, including joint development of borrow pits and quarries and renting of equipment locally. Construction materials such as earth and stone, diesel, steel, and cement were all procured locally to drive local industries. During the peak construction period, more than 28,900 local workers, equipment operators, and management personnel were employed.

The CSCEC team also invited a vocational training organization in Karachi to provide standardized training to local employees. Local farmers were trained to become skilled technicians. Dozens of asphalt pavers, road rollers, and dump trucks working on the project were almost exclusively operated by Pakistani employees.

Amar, a commercial consultant of the project, said, "The PKM project has provided us with valuable employment opportunities, and is our second home."

According to him, more than 6,800 local farmers have become skilled equipment operators and project management personnel. "They have become modern engineering and technical personnel in Pakistan," Amar added.

While providing a large number of jobs, the project adhered to the philosophy of "one road, one family" and actively fulfilled its social responsibility, according to the CSCEC team. The team built up 800 kilometers of service roads, 15 bridges, 50 wells, over 200 canals for villages along the motorway. It constructed 920 underpasses and culverts, totaling 40 kilometers in length, to protect local ecology and environment. The team established and renovated schools along the motorway, and organized medical teams to provide free medical services to more than 1,000 villagers. They were also active in emergency and disaster relief and other accident rescues.



The CSCEC team finishes the pavement of the motorway with bitumen in April 2019. [Photo courtesy of CSCEC]


http://www.china.org.cn/business/2019-11/07/content_75384082.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan China Joint Chamber of Commerce and Industry (PCJCCI) urged the government to boost export of meat from Pakistan to China. PCJCCI President Zarak Khan while addressing the export promotion committee of his chamber on Tuesday said that there was a big gap in the world meat trade to be fulfilled and Pakistan had the potential to increase its export and earn foreign exchange by promoting Pakistan's high quality meat worldwide.*

*He said that Pakistan has the 4th largest livestock population in the world-180 million animals growing at 4.2 percent annually. Moreover there are above four dozen breeds of sheep and goats that have helped Pakistan to become 2nd largest goat meat producing country but our exports are still lacking far behind because of having limited techniques and skilled labour, he added.*

PCJCCI chief proposed to avail of Chinese assistance to have training for enhancing the skills and livestock techniques up to the world's standard. He further said that by exporting meat to China we can contribute millions of dollars in the national economy.

The Pakistan's government is already convincing the Chinese government to permit import of meat from Pakistan, he added.

PCJCCI Senior Vice President Moazzam Ghurki speaking on the occasion urged the government and the private sector to create state of the art slaughter houses to attract the Chinese market. We can develop specific brand as per specific needs of Chinese people, he said. He cited an example �Omasum", the second stomach of cows and buffaloes is very much liked in Vietnam and China.

The Chamber's Secretary General Salahuddin Hanif said currently China is importing meat from Vietnam. Brazil and Australia, who are struggling to meet the demand while maintaining the standard too. Therefore in such a competitive environment there is a great possibility for Pakistan to initiate the production of good quality meat to cater the needs of Chinese Market. Viewing the increased demand, China is also considering to import meat from Pakistan to China, he added.


brecorder.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kingslayerr

Hi. As gwader port is now operation can anyone tell me why isn't china using it for trade or import export as it was said to be really imp for china. And this china not using the port bothers me as payment are going to start from 2021. So when are they going to start using the route and what is our government doing to promote trade and investment?


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ejaz007

*PTI ministers’ statements on CPEC: Gen Bajwa had to visit China to control situation*

Listen






LAHORE: Chairman Senate Standing Committee on Foreign Affairs Mushahid Hussain Sayed has said that the Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa had to go to China to control the situation after Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) ministers levelled baseless allegations regarding the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) projects.

Speaking to Saleem Safi in Geo News programme ‘Jirga’ on Sunday, he said it was regrettable that the US openly opposed the CPEC initiative. He said the project is not aimed for defence purposes, though it has various strategic implications.

Mushahid said China had no link with attempts to subjugate right to freedom in Pakistan. He said it is unfortunate that every upcoming government in Pakistan tries to take credit of the projects launched during the past governments. He said Minister Murad Saeed’s allegations

about corruption in CPEC projects were really unfortunate. He said not a single rupee corruption was proved in any CPEC project, and PML-N’s Ahsan Iqbal should take Murad Saeed to a court of law over such allegations.

The PML-N senator said that CPEC had central position in the Pak-China strategic relationship. He said the PTI leadership should be very careful in giving statements about the CPEC projects as they were not full aware of the sensitivities attached with it.

https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/57...bajwa-had-to-visit-china-to-control-situation


----------



## Realtalk108

Clutch said:


> One report, by the Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry, predicts that the Chinese population will outnumber natives of Balochistan by 2048. It estimates that after completion of economic corridor projects, more than 600,000 Chinese will enter Pakistan each year. The Pakistan government and Chinese Diplomatic Mission in Pakistan have both rejected the report, but concerns linger.



Quality FUD.



Kingslayerr said:


> Hi. As gwader port is now operation can anyone tell me why isn't china using it for trade or import export as it was said to be really imp for china. And this china not using the port bothers me as payment are going to start from 2021. So when are they going to start using the route and what is our government doing to promote trade and investment?



Current transport links between Gwadar to China is too weak.


----------



## POTTER




----------



## JSCh

*Spotlight: Pakistan's first-ever urban train under CPEC takes first test run*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-11 08:39:08|Editor: Liu
by Jamil Bhatti

LAHORE, Pakistan, Dec. 11 (Xinhua) -- Pakistan's first-ever mass rapid urban transit train took its first test run here on Tuesday after the completion of the physical infrastructure of the project under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Transportation Minister of Punjab Jahanzaib Khan Khichi inaugurated the test run of the Orange Line Metro Train (OLMT), which has been tested partially twice earlier in Lahore, the capital city of the country's eastern Punjab province.

The transport minister told Xinhua that the project is a token of China-Pakistan friendship and a gift to the Pakistani people which provides a high-class transportation service of international standards.

"The project will help the government to counter the rising air pollution by reducing the use of thousands of smoking vehicles," said the minister, adding that a wave of economic activities will also be triggered alongside the route of the service.

The test run was made from Dera Gujran to the Ali Town area at a total of some 25 km route. The train service has 26 stations including 24 elevated stops and two underground stations. The underground track and stations were built to protect historical places which attract hundreds of thousand local and foreign tourists annually, according to General Manager of the Punjab Masstransit Authority Uzair Shah.

The project funded by the Export-Import Bank of China is part of the CPEC and is built by a joint venture of China Railway Corporation and China North Industries Corporation.

During the inaugurating ceremony, Shah said that a total of 27 sets of energy-saving electric trains, each comprising five fully air-conditioned wagons, with the operating speed of 80 km per hour, will provide a comfortable, secure and economical traveling facility to 250,000 passengers daily when it is fully operational in the first half of 2020.

The general manager said that the OLMT is the first of the three rail lines of a Lahore Metro master plan, which is expected to transport half a million people daily by 2025.

Executive Deputy General Manager of the Orange Line Project Wang Yunlin highlighted the importance of the urban rail transit as the most efficient and environment-friendly transportation system in modern big cities, believing that the OLMT will change lifestyle and usher in new development concepts in Lahore.

Wang told the audience that the project adopted advanced Chinese technology, standards, design concepts and equipment at a lower cost than similar projects in other countries.

Information Minister of Punjab province Fayaz-ul-Hasan Chohan hailed the project and vowed that the provincial government would continue to implement the CPEC in a true spirit as it is not a project of Pakistan's any political party or government but project of the Pakistani people.

A local journalist named Tahir Kalasra, who was one of the dozens of media persons reporting the test run, told Xinhua that the project is need of the time in the city which is facing a high rise in traffic congestions.

Waqar Ahmad, a taxi driver in Lahore, said the project would be a blessing for the common people, especially the commuters, by providing them cheap, quick and comfortable traveling as it passes through the middle of the city touching all important areas by cutting the traveling time by more than 70 percent.


----------



## ghazi52

China-Pakistan border trade via Khunjerab Pass up by 47% with construction of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) & Pakistan’s domestic economic growth, trade volume surged this year at a major border port between China and Pakistan.

Cargo import and export reached 66,600 tonnes in the first 11 months at Khunjerab Pass in northwest China’s Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, up 46.8% from the same period last year. Trade volume increased by 1.4 times to 5.99 billion yuan (around 856.3 million U.S. dollars) during same period, according to a report of China News Network.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> China-Pakistan border trade via Khunjerab Pass up by 47% with construction of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) & Pakistan’s domestic economic growth, trade volume surged this year at a major border port between China and Pakistan.
> 
> Cargo import and export reached 66,600 tonnes in the first 11 months at Khunjerab Pass in northwest China’s Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, up 46.8% from the same period last year. Trade volume increased by 1.4 times to 5.99 billion yuan (around 856.3 million U.S. dollars) during same period, according to a report of China News Network.


How much are the Pakistani exports worth? The relationship with china should be revised. If they truly want an ally (which frankly, they need immensely) then their imports should be equal or more then their exports to us. 

Otherwise it's they will destroy our nation, which is unthinkable.


----------



## ghazi52

Imports from Pakistan in China increased to 128147 USD THO in October from 89395 USD THO in September of 2019. Imports from Pakistan in China averaged 177389.81 USD THO from 2014 until 2019, reaching an all time high of 305989 USD THO in December of 2014 and a record low of 89395 USD THO in September of 2019.

.......................................


BEIJING: 

Pakistan is looking for a wide range of cooperation with China in geographical areas and products, said Adviser to Prime Minister on Commerce Abdul Razak Dawood.

In an interview with the China Economic Net, the adviser said Chinese government had provided Pakistan with an opportunity to export more than just textile, leather and agricultural products and now the country would export chemicals and engineering goods as well.

“We see it as the perfect opportunity to enhance collaboration with Chinese companies,” he told the China Economic Net. “The second phase of Pakistan-China Free Trade Agreement (FTA) will become operational from the first of December.”

Terming it a multi-faceted agreement, he looked forward to its swift implementation.

As per statistics, the 313 product lines, waived from tariffs under the agreement, would cover exports worth nearly $2 billion of Pakistani goods to China each year.

According to data compiled by the State Bank of Pakistan, the revised total exports from Pakistan to China rose $106 million in the previous fiscal year – from July 2018 to June 2019 – with potential to grow about 20 times.

When asked whether Pakistan’s exports to China were likely to increase by 10 times till the end of the current fiscal year following implementation of the second phase of FTA, Dawood said, “I hope so, this is the type of thing that we absolutely want to do.”

“I look forward to that type of growth. We have tremendous interest in enhancing exports to China,” he said.

Sugar exports may rise

Dawood’s anticipated increase in total exports to China is expected to come from a rise in the export volume of specific trade categories. Pakistani sugar is undoubtedly a defining product in China-Pakistan trade.

In the previous fiscal year, Pakistan exported sugar worth $609.9 million to China, which was over four times compared to sugar exports in fiscal year 2017-18.

When asked whether the sugar export volume would remain the same this year, Dawood gave a positive reply.

Minerals and precious stones were the categories frequently mentioned by Pakistan’s Ambassador to China Naghmana Hashmi when she was interviewed by the China Economic Net.


It is reported that among the newly added zero-tariff items, there are 12 products related to minerals and precious stones. The applicable tax rates on some of these products have been dropped from a high of 35% to zero. Some Chinese companies have also begun to focus on copper and gold deposits in areas such as Reko Diq.

“This is a new area on which Pakistan will concentrate. We have massive opportunity. Our trade with China is very low and we certainly will be concentrating on this area,” Dawood added.

Regarding the international image of the country’s enterprises, Dawood was of the view that Pakistan still had a long way to go to improve its image and market itself better at the global level.

“We are not very good at international marketing and this stems from the fact that in the domestic market, demand has always been greater than supply hence the emphasis on marketing remains low,” he pointed out.

The scenario of companies operating internationally was the other way round, the adviser emphasised. “Pakistan has to market and we have not learnt it yet but we will,” he said. “I can assure you Pakistanis are fast learners. Once they understand that they have to learn, this is what they will focus on.”

When asked about introducing the South Korean-Chinese marketing model in Pakistan and focusing on exchanges among the three countries, Dawood said, “I think this is a very good idea. I will certainly look into how we can get three-way cooperation, get help from the Koreans and then export here in China.”

Talking about Chinese President Xi Jinping’s keynote speech at the opening ceremony of the China International Import Expo, Dawood said President Xi was a visionary man and a great leader.

“He has come forward to tell the world that China wants to import from the world. It is the very enlightening for all of us and we feel that it is a very good initiative,” Dawood said.

This article originally appeared on the China Economic Net 

_Published in The Express Tribune, November 12th, 2019._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC: Pakistani Government Announces Completion of 13 Projects Worth $11 Billion

The China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), a flagship project under Beijing’s Belt and Road Initiative (BRI), aims to enhance bilateral ties between the two countries through a planned network of roads and railways that would link Xinjiang province of China with Pakistan's strategic Gwadar Port.

The Pakistani government told the country's parliament on Thursday that 13 projects worth $11 billion have been completed under the $60 billion China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project.

It also announced that another 13 CPEC-related projects worth $18 billion are under implementation, whereas projects amounting to $21 billion are in the pipeline.

Informing the parliament that the construction of the New Gwadar International Airport is being facilitated by a Chinese grant, Pakistan’s Parliamentary Secretary for Planning and Development Kanwal Shauzab said it would be the country’s largest airport.

In December, Pakistan’s Foreign Minister Shah Mehmood Qureshi declared that the multi-billion dollar project led by China was Islamabad’s “top priority”.

Meanwhile, Pakistan appointed the former head of its military's media wing, Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR), Lt. Gen (Retd.) Asim Saleem Bajwa, as the first chairman of the CPEC Authority in November. The panel is responsible for ensuring that the projects are completed on time.

The CPEC’s first phase primarily focuses on energy and roads, while the second phase would prioritise industrialisation, agriculture, and socio-economic development. China’s envoy to Islamabad Yao Jing announced in September 2019 the completion of key projects under phase one.

The multi-billion dollar project is part of China’s Belt and Road Initiative that seeks to establish commercial links between Asia, Europe, and Africa through large-scale infrastructure projects and is often defined as “a modern version of the silk road


----------



## Bengal71

There is a song playing in the background of this video, I think it's a Pakistani folk song. Can a Pakistani member please link me to this song on youtube or give me the singer's name and song name?


----------



## Haris Ali2140

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232299607754969091

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China-led consortium to operate Pakistan's first metro line*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-02-26 17:12:18|Editor: huaxia

GUANGZHOU, Feb. 26 (Xinhua) -- Guangzhou Metro Group said it has formed a consortium with two other companies and the trio will take over the operation and maintenance of the Orange Line metro service, Pakistan's first-ever mass rapid urban transit, for an eight-year term.

It is the first rail transit project under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, which fully adopts Chinese standards, technology and equipment, the company said.

The consortium, consisting of Guangzhou Metro Group, Norinco International and Daewoo Pakistan Express Bus Service, signed a service contract on Tuesday with the mass transit authority of Punjab province in Pakistan.

The north-south metro line, which was built in Punjab's capital Lahore, spans 25.58 km, mostly elevated, with a total of 26 stations and trains running at 80 kph.

Guangzhou Metro Group is busy making operational preparations and recruiting managerial and technical staff to ensure the Orange Line's commercial launch in early June as scheduled.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Incog_nito

What's the procedure of bringing a Chinese Brand in Pakistan?


Registration.
Any Grant on Tax (Due to CPEC).
If Importing Products of the Brand - Import Duty Wavier?
Any other important aspect?


----------



## Haris Ali2140

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239416997349412866

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239417832175263744

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1956: A Welcome to Chinese Premier Chou En-Lai at #Karachi


----------



## Haris Ali2140

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248878511374454784


----------



## Muhammad Omar

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2679130308881317


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Flight of falcon

Muhammad Omar said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2679130308881317


Where is this ?


----------



## ghazi52

Flight of falcon said:


> Where is this ?




M-15 .. Hazara Motorway.


----------



## KeyBORED Warrior

Dr Shahid Masood in his program is daily asking infact pleading pm IK to visit Gawadar. He claims that the Chinese leadership has conveyed to the Pakistani establishment regarding the government's apathy towards Cpec. Gen Asim Bajwa's appointment as Cpec's chairman was infact a direct result of this. Can anyone further expand on this? Is the pti gov really not taking cpec seriously enough?


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistani student in China striving to promote agriculture & technology cooperation under BRI

Abdul Ghaffar Shar, a Pakistani doctoral student in China’s Northwest Agriculture and Forestry University (NWAFU), was busy helping his teachers harvest the wheat in the university’s experimental fields over the past few days.

Wearing a straw hat and gloves, Shar, 29, did farm work under the hot sun like local farmers in Yangling, northwest China’s Shaanxi province.

Yangling, an agricultural hi-tech industrial demonstration zone in China, is located about 80 km from the starting point of the ancient Silk Road in Xi’an, the provincial capital.

More than 2,000 years ago, Zhang Qian, an imperial envoy, set off from Xi’an and traveled westward on a mission of peace that opened the Silk Road, an overland route linking the East and West.

Although he knew little about Zhang, Shar said he also wants to be an “envoy” between China and Pakistan as the two countries deepen cooperation under the Belt and Road Initiative.

“I am studying plant nutrition science in China. I hope I can play a role in strengthening the agricultural technology exchange between the two countries under the initiative,” said Shar.
FIGHT AGAINST COVID-19

After receiving his bachelor’s degree in agriculture from Sindh Agriculture University in Pakistan in 2014, Shar decided to continue studies in China’s NWAFU.

A new journey started.

Shar learned to speak mandarin and use chopsticks. He also adapted to Chinese food. In order to make more friends, Shar let his teacher give him a Chinese name “Jin Letian”, which means “golden, happiness and sky.”

This winter vacation, Shar did not return to his hometown and spent most of the time on his research. However, the COVID-19 epidemic disrupted his plans.

According to local regulations on the prevention and control of COVID-19, Shar was required to stay in his dormitory in February. During the stay, teachers regularly delivered face masks, food, and other daily necessities to him.

“I think the restriction is necessary. Wearing facial masks, washing hands frequently, not panicking, and no gatherings are the experiences I cherished,” he said.

“I also shared my experiences with my family in Pakistan. In fact, the Chinese people’s sense of solidarity during the epidemic impressed me a lot,” Shar said.
EMBRACE BETTER LIFE

Shar is researching plant nutrition for his doctoral degree.

In Shar’s opinion, Pakistan is a traditional agricultural country and farmers use many chemical fertilizers in the fields, which has a negative impact on soil fertility and the environment.

“I study to improve soil fertility by adjusting trace elements of farmlands, which will help increase grain yields in my hometown,” he said.

In the past six years, Shar collected research samples extensively from all around the experiment stations in Shaanxi, which also gave him an opportunity to experience the development of China’s rural areas.

“A village that we frequented in Sanyuan County had new changes almost every year, like newly renovated houses and wider roads,” he said.

Besides the daily lessons, he also participated in local poverty alleviation programs.

Of the 253 foreign students in the university at present, 85 percent are from countries and regions along the Belt and Road, including 79 from Pakistan.

In December, Shar and other international students at the university became volunteer teachers in a primary school in Fang Town. He got the opportunity to teach online classes to his students during the epidemic.

The Belt and Road Initiative has brought the people of China and Pakistan closer, said Shar. He said after graduation, he would engage in trade in agricultural products between China and Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

*
Groundbreaking of ML-I project likely in March next year*


After the Central Development Working Party’s approval regarding the up-gradation of the Karachi-Peshawar Main-Line (ML-1) Project, the government is expecting the groundbreaking of the project around March 2021.
According to the budgetary documents, the concessional financing agreement for the landmark ML-1 Project (estimated to be $7.2 billion) is expected to be finalized in 2020, and subsequently, an arrangement will be made for the commencement of physical work.

The strategic railway project of ML-1 has been planned as part of the second phase of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

The implementation period of the project is nine years — to be executed in three phases. The project, which aims to upgrade and dualism of 1,872-km rail track from Peshawar to Karachi, has the potential to create 174,000 direct jobs.

According to documents, “The government has so far remarkable progress on the ML-1 project, with the financing committee, which has participation from both countries, successfully holding several meetings to finalize the concessional financial modalities for the project.”

Meanwhile, the government has allocated a total of Rs6 billion for the ML-1 Project under its Public Sector Development Program (PSDP) 2020-21.

A planning ministry official informed that the project allocation would be increased in the coming years when physical work on the project would start gaining momentum.

He said that 90pc of the total project would be funded by China.

In total, the government has allocated Rs77 billion for various development projects under CPEC for the year 2020-21.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HuangHe

Projects around CPEC are going too slow. If they are in China, they would be finished long ago. Why is the dalay?


----------



## SuperStar20

Question to pakistani, the road and other infrastructure build for CPEC is loan to pakistan or it owned by chinese.
How pakistan will benefits from this after completion? Is it a revenue sharing model?


----------



## ghazi52

PSDP 2020-21, covers 32 CPEC projects to be financed with an allocation of Rs. 77 billion.


✅ML-1,
✅KCR,
✅Zhob-Kuchlak Road,
✅Yarik-Zhob including Zhob Bypass
✅Improvement & Widening of Chitral-Booni-Mastuj
✅Naukandi-Mashkhel

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Agreement signed in Pakistan for hydropower project under CPEC*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-07-07 09:32:21|Editor: huaxia

ISLAMABAD, July 7 (Xinhua) -- The concessional agreement of the 700.7-MW Azad Pattan Hydropower Project under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) has been signed, a breakthrough for the implementation of the project, according to China Gezhouba Group.

The signing of the agreement between China Gezhouba Group, the investor of the project, and the Pakistani side was witnessed on Monday by Pakistani Prime Minister Imran Khan, Chinese ambassador to Pakistan, ministers and representatives of the project partners.

Addressing the signing ceremony, Prime Minister Khan expressed pleasure over the progress of the project, adding that it would provide green and cheap energy and would help the country save the environment.

"I am happy because this project is under CPEC and it is not a loan but an investment which will benefit Pakistan from all sides," said the prime minister during the ceremony telecasted live at local TVs, adding that CPEC is a great project which would take Pakistan to progress.

According to China Gezhouba Group, the project on a build, own, operate and transfer (BOOT) basis will be built at the Jhelum River. With a total investment of 1.54 billion U.S. dollars, the construction period of the project is expected to be 69 months and the hydropower plant will be generating some 3.265 billion units of clean energy per year and provide relief to the water shortage in the local areas once commissioned.

A large number of jobs will also be created during the construction period of the project, and the development of local transportation industry, building materials industry and other hydropower related industries will be promoted, said the Chinese company.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279992596849401857

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

CPEC Update :

New Optical fibre cable has been operationalised from Khunjrab to Islamabad.

In the next phase will be laid from Islamabad to Karachi & Islamabad to Gwadar as part of 
digital highway plan, foundation for digital/IT revolution-project are being processed in conjunction with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283255591473778688China Xinhua News @XHNews

Pakistan's decisions to open routes for Afghan trade are "positive" and the #CPEC under the China-proposed #BRI can greatly enhance regional connectivity and "link Pakistan with Central Asia via Afghanistan," says Pakistani official http://xhne.ws/Jvqys








12:22 PM · Jul 15, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Pakistani gov't launches CPEC internship program to empower young people*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-08-16 09:45:21|Editor: huaxia



Photo taken on Nov. 18, 2019 shows a view of the expressway section of the Karakorum Highway (KKH) project phase two in Pakistan. (Xinhua/Liu Tian)

*The program features recruitment of 100 interns, who will get monthly stipend after their allocation to specific industries and sectors, and development of leadership and management skills.*

ISLAMABAD, Aug. 16 (Xinhua) -- The Pakistani government has announced a three-month internship program for the young people of Pakistan under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), Chairman of the CPEC Authority in Pakistan Asim Saleem Bajwa said on Saturday.

In a series of tweets, Bajwa announced the launch of the CPEC internship program, which he said is an inclusive and national project and will play a role as the engine of growth.

Bajwa said with "60 percent youth population" in Pakistan, a tremendous opportunity exists to develop young leaders with maximum productivity.

"In the spirit of Youth empowerment/to develop young leaders, we announce to offer an opportunity to you to join CPEC specific internship for 3 months," he tweeted, adding that all eligible Pakistanis can apply.

According to the information available about the internship program on the official website of the CPEC Authority, everyone is eligible under 30 years of age with a bachelor's degree in any discipline.

The program features recruitment of 100 interns, who will get monthly stipend after their allocation to specific industries and sectors, and development of leadership and management skills.

The internship program will start in October and continue until December of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314849399592243203People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

#Pakistan's Orange Line Metro Train project in the country's Lahore under the #China-Pakistan Economic Corridor was completed and delivered to the Pakistani side on Friday. The 25.58-km project is Pakistan's first-ever mass rapid urban transit train service. (file pic)




4:45 PM · Oct 10, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320628916290084866

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320646884415967232

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar Eastbay Expressway Will be Completed by Next Year*


The 5th Meeting of the Joint Working Group on Gwadar was held through a video link, today.
The meeting was co-chaired by the Secretary, Ministry of Planning, Development, & Special Initiatives (MoPD&SI), Mathar Niaz Rana from the Pakistan side, and Director-General, National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), Ying Xiong, from the Chinese side.

In his opening remarks, Director General, NDRC said that the development of the Gwadar is a priority and will be pushed forward with vigor and zeal. The Secretary, PD&SI acknowledged the continuous support extended by the Chinese government for the development of Gwadar and assured the Chinese side of Pakistan’s unwavering commitment to accelerate the development projects in Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339479262458335232

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

*CPEC to provide great benefit to Afghanistan, Central Asian countries: Pakistani president*



0 Comment(s)



Print



E-mailXinhua, January 16, 2021
Adjust font size: 





ISLAMABAD, Jan. 16 (Xinhua) -- Pakistani President Arif Alvi said on Friday that the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) will benefit Afghanistan and Central Asian countries by enhancing connectivity of the region, according to the president office.
Presiding a meeting regarding development activities at the Gwadar port, the president said that the land-locked countries can tap on the potential of the deep sea port to connect to the world, a statement issued by the president office said.
The president added that the Gwadar port will help make Pakistan the hub of transit trade in the region.
Talking about benefits of CPEC for the country's southwest Balochistan province where the Gwadar port is located, the president said that CPEC will create ample employment opportunities for the people of Balochistan, resulting in their socio-economic prosperity.
The meeting was also attended by the chairman of CPEC Authority and the advisor to the country's prime minister on commerce and trade. Enditem


----------



## Mohsin A

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350393948808871936

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Governor Balochistan terms CPEC a game-changer*

February 11, 2021





*Governor Balochistan Amanullah Yasinzai, while talking to trainee officers of PAF Air War Col-lege Course at Governor House, termed CPEC a game-changer project for the entire region including Pakistan. He said that Balochistan is rich in mineral sources which if taken care of, can make the province prosperous.*

QUETTA-Governor Balochistan Amanullah Yasinzai on Wednesday said that China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is a game changer for the entire region including Pakistan.

He expressed these views while talking to trainee officers of PAF Air War Col-lege Course at Governor House led by Air Commodore Kashif Jamal called on him.

The participants were informed about CPEC, ongoing development progress in Balochistan, law and order situation, technical and vocational training centers, ag-riculture and livestock.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

The Wakhan Corridor, with the exquisite Pamir Mountains to the north and the Karakoram range to the south, is about 350 km long and 13 km wide. The Wakhan Corridor is also called “roof of the world” with its elevation of 5400 meters. Wakhan Corridor is a narrow strip of land that juts out of eastern Afghanistan like a pointing finger, bordered by Tajikistan in the north and Pakistan in the south until it reaches China. It is located in the north-eastern Badakhshan province of Afghanistan and is surrounded on three sides by Pakistan, Tajikistan and China.Pakistan Tapping the Dormant Treasure with Qamar bajwa and Imran Khan's new Trade Policy maps of Wakhan Corridor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

Us studying how to counter BRI. Hope they realize it’s not all about dollars and cents (investments that are profitable or not), but how much the rest of the world wants some modern infrastructure so they can live like the rest of the developed world. All the Cold War side shows were paid for by destruction of all these countries, while the developed world didn’t have to suffer, relatively. It’s no wonder the Chinese have hundreds of billions of dollars worth of infrastructure projects being developed in Africa at this very moment, and these African countries are taking the loans despite the terms.









How the U.S. Should Respond to China's Belt and Road


China's investment initiative poses a serious economic and political challenge to the U.S.




www.cfr.org








__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com









On top of all this, enough African Americans want to flee America that Chinese financed projects could be where they go, back home to the motherland. Either the US can be part of Africa’s aspirations or cede it to the Chinese.


----------



## Old School

CPEC pivotal stepping stone to Pakistan's development, prosperity: Omar Ayub Khan 





__





CPEC pivotal stepping stone to Pakistan's development, prosperity: Pakistani minister - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com


----------



## Incog_nito

How to reach out to Chinese investors that are open to investing in the IT and Electronics sector?


----------



## maithil

20% interest in Dollar terms on CPEC power plants.. With devaluation in PKR, should be around 30% in rupees ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440618400741355531
Interesting choice of words from a pro-establishment newsman : CPEC ke chungul mein fas gaya..

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## farok84

*Rs38bn Pak-China OFC Phase-II project: Delay in execution to result in escalation of cost*
Tahir Amin 
09 Nov 2021









*ISLAMABAD: The military-run Special Communication Organization (SCO) has warned that the delay in execution of Pak-China Optic Fiber Cable (OFC) Phase-II project worth around Rs38 billion will result in escalation of cost along with other associated complications, it is learnt.*

The scope of the project Pak-China OFC phase-II project under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is extension of OFC network to Karachi and Gwadar along the CPEC routes and establishment of landing station at Gwadar. The total cost of the project was estimated at $236.97 million (Rs37.91 billion) with completion time of four years. The total network length is 7,990km.

Documents available with _Business Recorder_ revealed that the project was approved by the ECNEC on January 21, 2021. Loan application under process with Chinese side for provision of 85 percent of project cost.

The government has not allocated any funds during the current fiscal year for undertaking pre-implementation formalities of project (hiring of consultancy services, survey and tendering etc).
The SCO has warned that delay in project execution will result in escalation of project cost with other associated complications.

The objectives of the project, which were: (i) to provide alternate path for international connectivity through northern border of Pakistan with China, (ii) to provide continuous and uninterrupted connectivity between northern and southern borders of the country by establishing multiple rings for secure and uninterrupted communication; (iii) to provide alternate route from Rawalpindi to Gwadar and Karachi along CPEC for provision of backbone media and ICT facilities all along the trade corridor routes besides meeting communication requirements of security forces employed for protection of sensitive trade route; (iii) to provide linkage at Gwadar and Karachi with the international submarine optical fiber cable systems by establishing a landing station at Gwadar and Karachi, and (iv) to become international gateway route for the voice/data traffic by providing connectivity between China and Central Asian States with Middle East, Africa, Europe and beyond, also linking neighbouring countries through direct connectivity.
The envisaged network would transform Pakistan to becoming Digital Gateway Hub of regional connectivity by establishment of IPX (Carrier Exchange).

Further it was envisaged an alternative path for international connectivity that would be established as a result of this project, thus ensuring continuous and uninterrupted communication globally.
Another main benefit would be that OFC will pass through those areas, which are hitherto remote and un-served.

Besides, it would facilitate in provision of high-speed broadband to the local population and thus gain access to tele-health, online education and other public and e-business services at their premises.
The international transit internet traffic will also pass through this OFC, thus, earning foreign exchange and contributing towards economic growth. This would also open up new business vistas and job opportunities in the country.

According to the Ministry of Planning, Development and Special Initiatives, the Central Development Working Party (CDWP) had recommended it with certain directions on December 2, 2020.
The phase-I of OFC project was inaugurated on July 13, 2018. The project is 820km long Optical Fibre Cable link between Rawalpindi and Khunjerab Pass on Pakistan-China border.

The military-run organisation has enlisted several challenges in carrying its operation obligations including funding/budgetary allocation for Pak-China OFC Phase-II, approval of the NGMS Phase-3 (revised) by the CDWP for growth on competitive environment.

It further stated that provision of services in Mainland-Sec 40 of PTRA, 1996 puts no bar on SCO operation in Mainland Pakistan specially in the FATA, and Balochistan.

The SCO was raised under Ministry of Defence with charter as of T&T department, later transfer to Ministry of Information Technology and Telecommunication.

The organization is working under Section 40 of Pakistan Telecommunication Re-organization Act (PTRA)-1996, which provides SCO exclusivity in Azad Jammu and Kashmir and Gilgit-Baltistan.
Moreover, the SCO also possesses telecom infrastructure provider license for Mainland Pakistan.
The revenue target of SCO for 2020-21 was Rs5.094 billion compared to Rs4.960 billion in 2019-20.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021









Rs38bn Pak-China OFC Phase-II project: Delay in execution to result in escalation of cost


ISLAMABAD: The military-run Special Communication Organization (SCO) has warned that the delay in execution of...



www.brecorder.com















Fiber Optic Project of CPEC | China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Authority Official Website


CPEC | China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Official Website Develop By Ministry of Planning Development & Special Initiatives CPEC Authority 'P' block Pak-Secretariat, Islamabad,Pakistan. China-Pakistan Economic Corridor is a framework of regional connectivity. CPEC will not only benefit...




cpec.gov.pk


----------



## farok84

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474808505877991424

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen

CPEC 26 projects completed 30 under construction: PES 2021-22​ 
By Tahir Ali | Gwadar Pro Jun 10, 2022



ISLAMABAD, June 10 (Gwadar Pro) - Pakistan Economy Survey (PES) 2021-22 reveals the progress of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). Pakistan and China have successfully launched 56 projects on the ground. Among them, 26 projects worth approximately $17 billion have been completed so far and 30 projects worth $8.5 billion are under construction. Moreover, 36 projects having an estimated cost of $28.4 billion are also under different stages of negotiations for inclusion in the CPEC framework.
According to PES 2021, Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif is taking CPEC forward with new vigor, promoting the multifaceted development of the flagship project of China’s ambitious BRI.
While terming CPEC a “Gateway of Prosperity” for both countries and the region at large, the Government of Pakistan believes that CPEC has the potential to serve as a corridor with multiple doors connecting China with Central Asia, Middle East, Africa and Europe.
According to PES 2021, CPEC is being expanded in areas of Trade & Market Access; Industrial Development & Global Value Chains; Socio-Economic Development & Poverty Alleviation; Agriculture Modernization & Marketing; Sciences & Technology Cooperation; Blue Economy; Regional Connectivity & Third Country Participation.
*CPEC Connectivity Projects: *The Chinese and Pakistani workforce, in a large number, is employed to ensure timely completion of infrastructure projects and launch new projects such as Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway (M-6), Peshawar-D.I. Khan Motorway (M-14), KKH Alternative Route (Gilgit-Shandur-Chitral), Swat Expressway (Phase-II), Dir Expressway and Karachi Circular Railways.
Transport and Infrastructure: The survey reveals that remarkable progress has been achieved so far in the Transport Infrastructure sector. Presently, Pakistan has 48 national highways, motorways, and strategic roads with a total length of 14,480 Km. Pakistan Railways comprised a total of 466 Locomotives for a 7,791 Km route length. On the Eastern Alignment, Sukkur-Hyderabad (M-6) section has been proposed on Public-Private Partnership (PPP) mode.
*CPEC ENERGY PROJECT:* Under CPEC, thirteen power generation projects of 11,648 MW are being facilitated by PPIB under CPEC. These include four hydropower projects of 3,428MW, five Thar-coal based projects of 3,960MW, four imported coal-based projects of4,260 MW and a 660 kV High-Voltage Direct Current (HVDC) Transmission Line Project. Out of these, three imported coal based power projects of 3,960 MW and one Thar coal-based power project of 660 MW have been commissioned, while ±660 kV Matiari-Lahore HVDC Transmission Line Project has also started operations on commercial basis with effect from September1, 2021. Furthermore, another nine IPPs of 7,028 MW which include four hydro IPPs of 3,428 MW, four Thar coal based IPPs of 3,300 MW and one imported coal based IPP of 300 MW are at different stages of processing.
*Development of Gwadar:* As per CSP 2021-22, the development of Gwadar is a priority for the Government of Pakistan. The commercial, political, socio-economic, and regional connectivity related benefits that can be realized once the port (and the city) reaches its full potential. Gwadar is a strategic warm water deep seaport being developed under CPEC. In the win-win cooperation framework between China and Pakistan, Gwadar projects have achieved significant progress. The Government is making all-out efforts to realize the planned CPEC projects in Gwadar at the earliest. The master plan of Gwadar city has been approved in the FY2020.
Moreover, Pak-China Vocational & Technical Institute in Gwadar was inaugurated in September 2021. Work on the Pak-China Friendship Hospital project at Gwadar is underway. Also, projects related to the provision of drinking water such as “Necessary Facilities of Fresh Water Treatment, Water Supply and Distribution” and “1.2 MGD Desalination Plant” are in the construction process. Measures are also underway to expedite Gwadar 300 MW Coal Power Plant, Construction of breakwater and dredging of berthing areas and channels.









CPEC 26 projects completed 30 under construction: PES 2021-22


ISLAMABAD, June 10 (Gwadar Pro) - Pakistan Economy Survey (PES) 2021-22 reveals the progre




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=446430470960257


----------

